#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-10
<slomo> seb128: please sync libtheora from debian/unstable, that NMU contains some useful fixes ;)
<seb128> slomo, ok, syncing libgdata too
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<slomo> seb128: great, and totem should be merged then :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good weekend?
<seb128> spent saturday travelling but otherwise good
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. it was actually sunny here all weekend, so i cut our grass and did a bit of shopping
<mac_v> seb128: hi... i think my Bug #410923 is a dup of my own! there are several dups but each seem to be having their own dups! since they are all assigned to different packages... any idea why apport reports the crashes wrong? should i file a bug in apport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410923 in libmms "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in mms_connect()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410923
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed a change to the gconf bzr branch for the polkit-1 migration
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if you're interested in testing it to make sure it works, then the g-p-m capplet uses the gconf defaults, and this seems to work ok
<chrisccoulson> gconf-editor does not work, but i presume that's because it needs porting too
<seb128> ok thanks, gconf-editor never worked for me
<seb128> I did try on intrepid and jaunty after getting people asking about it
<seb128> I might test later but I've a very busy week, new GNOME, alpha4 and pitti is on holidays I cover for him too
<seb128> and I need to land new changes before the alpha image since I'm on holidays next week
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's ok:)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and help out where i can this week;)
<seb128> thanks!
<lool> seb128: Looking at xsplash, the autogen.sh and gtk-doc.make are missing because they aren't EXTRA_DISTed in the upstream Makefile.am
<seb128> lut davidbarth
<lool> Nothing I couldn't fix in patches but this source package looks like it relies of being built out of bzr
<seb128> lool, right, I would not be surprised, most dxteam work in bzr and build things from there
<lool> Yup; I think the released tarball doesn't pass make distcheck basically
<seb128> lool, I would say it's not a blocker for getting the package in, maybe note those and open bugs after the upload?
<seb128> + patch if you feel fixing those but don't think you need
<lool> seb128: Ok
<lool> seb128: Do you think it should use the gnome.mk class?
<lool> I don't see any pos but it might benefit from the gnome.mk default configs
<seb128> no need I would say
<seb128> that's a simple gtk software
<lool> k
<seb128> ie no schemas, etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i took a look at bug 410241 at the weekend, and also one other bug raised by the translations team.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410241 in gnome-session "Merge debian/po-up/patches.pot templates into the main template" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410241
<chrisccoulson> for the gnome-panel task, pkgstriptranslations is just stripping the contents of debian/po-up, which isn't used
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I talked to david at the airport saturday they can filter those on the rosetta side easily
<chrisccoulson> so we can just delete it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we just need to make sure that patch strings are in the po templates
<lool> seb128: Hmm I really can't build it at all from the .dsc
<lool> It doesn't have a configure
<seb128> lool, wfm, what error do you get?
<seb128> urg
<lool> Oh nevermind I'm stupid
<lool> Wrong window
<seb128> ok ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i was actually wondering if we could filter them out in pkgstriptranslations? it seems to strip any folder containing translations (including the hidden .pc/ folder used by quilt)
<seb128> should work too I guess
<seb128> that's rather a question for pitti though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll ask him when he comes back. so, i can close that bug report if they're going to be filtered out on the rosetta side can i?
<seb128> yes, just make sure we have those string in the po template
<davidbarth> seb128: salut
<davidbarth> seb128: xsplash dist-check issues?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - in the gnome-session case, those strings are merged in the main po template. the extra folders (po.saved and debian/po-up) just contain the original template and the new merged-in strings, which aren't needed
<chrisccoulson> in the gnome-panel case, those strings in po-up aren't used in ubuntu, and aren't merged in (but are still there in the source)
<seb128> davidbarth, that's mostly ok, lool being picky rather than real blockers
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok good so the bugs can be closed
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> davidbarth, no fusa though which is annoying, do you know where ted put it?
<seb128> Laney, hi, thanks for working on the fspot update
<lool> seb128: I'm truly picky in general, and I don't mind packages not passing distcheck, but I don't think it's being particularly picky to reject a .diff.gz used to ship upstream files   ;-)
<Laney> seb128: no problem
<Laney> having some autotools issues if you could take a look though?
<seb128> Laney, btw did you look at the package or REVU too?
<seb128> Laney, yes sure
<Laney> no not yet, it's on the stack
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/43751/
<seb128> lool, right, do you think you can fix it or do you need to wait on the other guys to know what is the source used for packaging etc
<lool> seb128: I'm ok with reporting it and uploading that for now
<seb128> Laney, they have been advocated apparently so they just need upload now if you can do that
<lool> seb128: (Which I did)
<Laney> oh alright
<seb128> lool, ok thanks!
<Laney> let me look then
<lool> Almost at the uploading part now
 * lool tries to figure out how to pass -k to bzr bd
<seb128> lool, bzr-buildpackage -- -kNNNNNNN
<Laney> OK I'll do the second review in exchange for you looking at my pastebin ;)
<lool> Just found that, thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> Laney, ;-)
<seb128> Laney, well desktopcouchdb evolution-couchdb and mago are advocated
<seb128> Laney, which means they got the ack and just need dput I guess
<Laney> need two acks
<lool> Hmm nice CC lines; I see which teams this is   :)
<seb128> well, mago has a ack from me but I'm nobody for REVU apparently
<Laney> unless the packager is a developer
<Laney> seb128: oh you need someone with admin powers to promote you somehow
<seb128> Laney, right
<seb128> Laney, is your f-spot source online somewhere?
<seb128> Laney, my autofoo at not strong enough to debug from pastebin ;-)
<Laney> seb128: git clone git://git.debian.org/pkg-cli-apps/packages/f-spot.git
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> i didn't push my change to update gnome-doc-utils.make yet though
<Laney> but it made no difference anyway
<dpm> seb128: chrisccoulson, I've just read it, thanks for having a look at the po-up templates thing. I'll paste the conversation in an e-mail from the thread in the ubuntu-translations-coordinators list where this is also being discussed.
<lool> kenvandine: I'd love if you could review and merge lp:~lool/xsplash/packaging-fixes-for-0.1-0ubuntu1 into the tip of packaging
<lool> seb128: uploaded
<seb128> lool, you rock, thanks!
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<Laney> seb128: shall I remove the firefox recommends?
<seb128> Laney, feel free to do it yes
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, not sure what is the issue there, renaming SOURCES to something else workaround the bug
<Laney>   Uploading mago_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<Laney> Successfully uploaded packages.
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> no worries
<seb128> Laney, easy way to workaround the bug is to make the if not dynamic
<seb128> ie if you don't enable_test in the package build just comment everything in the package
<Laney> i'll try it
<lool> asac: Hey there, I tried looking for a TB 3 package (perhaps in a PPA) but didn't find one; did I just look at the wrong places?
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello se
<huats> seb128:
<asac> lool: yes. checkout https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<lool> Excellent thanks!
<asac> np
<lool> Ah now I find it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-3.0 I had checked thundebird3
<asac> oh. so launchpad creates packages pages for ppa things now?`
<asac> interesting
<asac> one even can file bugs
<asac> i guess that answers the question: "where to file bugs against those packages not yet in ubuntu for real"
<lool> Indeed
<lool> I'm not sure I like the fact that mistakes in random archives can clutter LP pages but I guess that's ok
<asac> yeah
<seb128> asac, hey, did you manage to catch your flight connection?
<asac> the bugs should be removed from all-bug-counts
<asac> seb128: ack ;) ... 10 minutes before boarding i arrived. thanks!
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> asac, still not recommended to open ppa bugs there they will be mixed with ubuntu bugs
 * asac gets reminded to send a complain - but doesnt bother now ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> asac, thanks for the telepathy-butterfly fix btw
<asac> seb128: i think it depends on the ppas ... our dailies exist to catch regressions early
<asac> and for firefox-3.6 we dont have any bug tracker at all ;)
<seb128> asac, right but as lool said you don't want bugs from random crack user ppas you don't know about
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats true. we should be able to maintain a whitelist ... or "ubuntu-team ppas"
<seb128> right
<asac> actually i dont like the feature that it displays random crack builds on the frontpage either
<asac> "Other versions of 'firefox-3.6' in untrusted archives. "
<seb128> that's handy to see what cracks are available but it's annoying that users can be lead to cracks this way
<asac> seb128: yeah. ototh, we have apport preventing that
<asac> so for packages already in the archive this doesnt change a thing. just for new packages ;)
<asac> hmm. i have problems running update-manager in a chroot
<asac> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ubuntu.intergenia.de:http' (-11)
<asac> thats odd
<asac> i saw the same bug in a fresh chroot
<asac> even with apt-get
<asac> now updated an existing chroot and its also like that
<asac> too bad
<asac> EOL for karmic chroots i guess
<asac> when will mvo return ;)?
<asac> ftp doesnt work any better :(
<seb128> lool, could you push your nautilus changes to bzr?
<lool> seb128: I suck; pushed
<seb128> lool, so you don't, thanks ;-)
<asac> seb128: can you promote firefox-3.5 to main please?
<seb128> asac, ok
<asac> gratias
<lool> seb128: Hey do you know why clutter-gtk (Source) wasn't API versionned in the last upload?
<crevette> hello
<lool> seb128: I emailed didrocks but I didn't get a reply
<lool> That was last Thursday
<Laney> I think he was going on holiday
<lool> Ah
<seb128> lool, no, is there several versions or a need to version it?
<seb128> lool, he's on holidays for 2 weeks I think
<lool> seb128: I just seems inconsistent with clutter/clutter-0.10
<lool> s/I/It
<seb128> well clutter is 1.0 now
<seb128> not sure if versionning is still useful
<seb128> but no I don't know and I've no strong opinion either way
<lool> clutter became clutter-1.0 to keep the 0.8 versions in archive parallel installable; clutter-gtk wasn't I don't care how we fix it but it'd better match
<lool> Will check with didrocks when he comes back I guess
<lool> Debian didn't push clutter-gtk 1.0 yet
<seb128> lool, I guess that's because we had clutter-0.8 clutter-gtk
<seb128> clutter-0.9 I mean
<seb128> ie clutter was already versioned
<Laney> looks like those autotools warnings were around in 0.5.0.3 too
<Laney> so I won't worry about them
<seb128> I'm wondering if it would make sense to drop any versioning now
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> clean up build-deps and close bugs and then it should be good
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just saw the nautilus and gnome-panel patches. surely that change would be better in gnome-session? (sending the DBus message on the transition from Panel -> Application phases, when both nautilus and gnome-panel are already loaded), rather than patching both nautilus and gnome-panel to do the same thing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no clue about those, I've not been discussing nor working on those just doing sponsoring
<seb128> chrisccoulson, robert_ancell is on holidays now though
<seb128> but yeah that seems to make sense if gnome-session knows when those are done displaying things
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, no problem. i just had a look at the xsplash code, and it looks quite hacky there. if the message came from the session manager, then it would work with any combination of filemanager or panel. with the current situation, it only works with gnome-panel an nautilus, and requires them both to be patched
<seb128> ie I don't know when gnome-session goes to the next stage, are gnome-panel applets still loading, etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm not too sure about that
<seb128> bratsche, hey, are you there?
<seb128> bratsche, ^ that's a topic for you I guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bratsche is writing xsplash, they discussed those changes with robert_ancekk
<seb128> robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson> doesn't gnome-session send a DBus signal when the phase changes? that would be even better, as it wouldn't even need o be patched at all
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem, i'll chat with bratsche
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well the idea is to display the splash until screen is stable
<seb128> ie if gnome-panel still loads applets after being "done" that's an issue
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure when gnome-panel connects to the session manager
<seb128> davidbarth might know
<asac> how can i see if a package is in "auto-installed" mode?
<bigon> does anybody already have think about the upnp support in farsight2 and libnice? do you plan to ship it on the cd? (
<bigon>     * libgupnp-igd-1.0-2_0.1.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (13.9 KiB) )
<seb128> asac, "auto-installed"?
<seb128> bigon, no and no idea
<asac> seb128: well. packages that would become autoremove candidates if the package that pulled them in got removed
<asac> e.g. apt-get autoremove
<seb128> ah
<asac> there is a flag in some database ;)
<asac> but i cant find it
<cassidy> bigon: if there is place, it would be good to ship it imho
<cassidy> so packages won't have to divert from Debian
<Ng> how does thunderbird device what app to use to open a file type?
<Ng> On a number of machines, jaunty and karmic, I've seen it recently start trying to use Font Viewer for PDFs
<seb128> Ng, what thunderbird version? I would say it's an asac's question
<Ng> seb128: at least the very latest 2.0 packages in jaunty
<tjaalton> Ng: I think it uses /etc/mailcap*
<seb128> asac, aptitude search ~i | grep ^id something around those lines seem to do the trick
<seb128> asac, in fact no, is has a A has digit 3
<asac> grep -A1 firefox /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<seb128> good catch
<asac> seb128: by sladen ;)
<seb128> we miss mvo around for such questions ;-)
<asac> ack
<asac> seems firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.0-gnome-support are not auto installed ... even though firefox and firefox-gnome-support is in ubuntu-desktop :/
<asac> waiting for davmor to confirm that on a fresh install
<seb128> asac, they are in the autoremove list once you remove firefox
<seb128> or rather firefox and firefox-gnome-support
<seb128> and ubufox
<seb128> asac, "aptitude why firefox-3.0"
<seb128> asac, I had to uninstall  firefox firefox-gnome-support ubufox to get it there
<asac> seb128: davmor didnt see ubufox in why
<seb128> I get it after removing the others
<seb128> asac, you might want to have a | firefox-3.5 there
<asac> yeah
<asac> though i have the feeling that doesnt helpü
<asac> because after moving firefox to 3.5 its not autoremove either
<asac> even though firefox is in depends of ubufox
<seb128> what is the issue? refuse to change the default?
<asac> smells like a bug
<asac> seb128: no. its not a big issue. its just that i expected firefox-3.0 go to autoremove after moving firefox and firefox-gnome-support meta package
<seb128> ok
<asac> will do migration packages at the end of the cycle then
<asac> mvo said it would work. maybe i should  make the whole firefox, etc. stuff a recommends for ubufox
<bratsche> Hi chrisccoulson
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I think robert_ancell did it that way because he couldn't find a reliable way in gnome-session to determine when the session was finished loading.  It would send the signal too early or something.
<bratsche> If you have some other ideas on how to do this it would be awesome. :)
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - yeah, i think you're right (sort of). gnome-session provides a reliable way to know when the session is finished loading, but gnome-panel seems to connect to the session manager too early (causing the next session phase to begin whilst the applets are still loading)
<chrisccoulson> i had a look at the gnome-panel code, and it connects to the session manager just before entering the main loop, which I think is way too early
<bratsche> Well, the way I understood what robert said was that gnome-session would signal once it has asked everything else to load.. but not when they're actually done loading.  He had a better idea of how to solve this, but it would require some more work:
<bratsche> Which is for each thing that gnome-session spawns, have a dbus callback signal from that item to gnome-session saying, "I'm totally done loading"
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - that's already the case i think. gnome-session starts the session in phases, and only progresses to the next phase when all applications in the current phase are done loading
<bratsche> Oh I see.  What are the different phases?
<chrisccoulson> clients already tell gnome-session when they've loaded, by connecting to it
<chrisccoulson> the phases are Initialization -> Window Manager -> Desktop -> Panel -> Applications (or something very similar to that
<chrisccoulson> Nautilus starts in "Desktop" phase
<chrisccoulson> and gnome-panel starts in "Panel"
<bratsche> So it's not trying to do them in parallel?
<seb128> the issue is to know if gnome-panel is done actually loading applets, etc when sending the signal
<seb128> bratsche, right that's the idea, hey btw ;-)
<bratsche> Morning seb128! :)
<chrisccoulson> no, it does them sequentially, to ensure things like the window manager are done loading before running any applications
<bratsche> Okay, fair enough.
<chrisccoulson> so, gnome-panel won't even being loading until Nautilus connected to the session manager
<chrisccoulson> so, with the current situation, you could probably actually drop the patch from Nautilus
<chrisccoulson> because Nautilus will already be loaded when gnome-panel tells xsplash that it is done
<bratsche> But you think the signal is emitted before panel has loaded all its applets?
<bratsche> That's good to know.  I'll drop the Nautilus signal fu in xsplash.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - in the case of gnome-panel, it connects to the session manager just before calling gtk_main(), which is long before anything is displayed I think
<bratsche> Oh okay.  I'm pulling down the source and I'll try to find this.
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how early Nautilus connects to the session manager (whether it is before or after drawing the desktop)
<chrisccoulson> if it connects after drawing the desktop (which it should do really), then the nautilus patch could be dropped
<bratsche> Do you know where in the panel code it's doing this callback?
<bratsche> Well, since everything happens sequentially can't we just drop the Nautilus patch altogether?
<bratsche> Except that some users may not be using panel I guess..
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - gnome-panel calls panel_session_init from main() right before gtk_main()
<chrisccoulson> panel_session_init does the stuff which registers with the session manager
<bratsche> gnome_client_connect (client);
<bratsche> I guess
<chrisccoulson> that's the one:)
<bratsche> I wonder if it would work to move that until later.
<bratsche> I'm going to try. :)
<chrisccoulson> once that has happened, gnome-session then progresses on to the next phase (Application), because there are no other applications starting in the panel phase
<chrisccoulson> moving it later would work - but it would also stall the session loading until all the applets loaded
<chrisccoulson> and that might not please some people ;)
<bratsche> We really should find some way to parallelize certain parts of the session startup it sounds.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - that's already mostly the case. these phases are there to make sure that certain things load before others
<chrisccoulson> eg, gnome-settings-daemon must start before anything begins to draw on the screen
<chrisccoulson> and the window manager must be started before any windows appear
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if it is possible to parallelize nautilus and gnome-panel though
<chrisccoulson> but most stuff starts in the last phase anyway
<chrisccoulson> and that happens in parallel
<vuntz> chrisccoulson, bratsche: so
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/NewGnomeSession explains the session management stuff quite well :)
<chrisccoulson> hi vuntz
<bratsche> So most of this stuff is new to me, I mostly only know gtk+ very much.  So this is kind of cool to me. :)
<bratsche> Hi vuntz
<vuntz> very quickly (busy with other things, but I keep being highlighter when you say gnome-session or panel ;-))
<vuntz> the panel connects to the SM as soon as it has set the hint about struts
<chrisccoulson> and that is before the panel or any applets are displayed isn't it?
<vuntz> this way, when nautilus starts displaying icons on the desktop, nautilus knows where to put icons
<vuntz> we don't want to wait for applets because it's looooong
<vuntz> and this would block everything else
<chrisccoulson> ah, right - that's an important point bratsche - nautilus starts after gnome-panel
<chrisccoulson> i got that bit wrong :-/
<bratsche> So if I can just find the place in the code where all applets are finished loading, I could put robert_ancell's signal there..
<vuntz> bratsche: it's trivial
<vuntz> bratsche: panel_applet_queue_initial_unhide_toplevels()
<vuntz> bratsche: what would this code do?
<bratsche> vuntz: So the background here is that we want a splash screen that fades out once the desktop is totally ready to use, we don't want the user to see things loading and such.
<vuntz> bratsche: full-desktop splash?
<bratsche> Yes.
<vuntz> bratsche: here's how I'd like you to do it so it goes upstream
<vuntz> bratsche: we already have org.gnome.Panel
<vuntz> create a signal there
<vuntz> and in panel_applet_queue_initial_unhide_toplevels, send this signal
<chrisccoulson> that sounds good. bratsche - is xsplash connected to the users session bus?
<vuntz> (and just want to point out that you should discuss this upstream)
<bratsche> No, I think right now it's started by gdm.. its own dbus stuff is on the system bus I think.
<bratsche> vuntz: Thanks very much!
<vuntz> also, stupid example:
<chrisccoulson> brb
<vuntz> gnome-volume-contorl
<vuntz> will you wait for it to be shown before removing the splash?
<vuntz> if yes, this means waiting for all autostart apps, but, this might be slower than what you'd like
<chrisccoulson> the splash will be removed before displaying the volume control i think
<vuntz> but really, if you want it to do it the right way according to upstream, at least send a mail to d-d-l so that people can comment
<bratsche> Okay cool, will do.
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<vuntz> seb128: mon alsacien préféré !
<seb128> vuntz, !!!
<seb128> vuntz, do you plan to do patches reviews?
<seb128> vuntz, libwnck and gnome-panel patches review ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: Hey, did you get a chance to put that gtk+ patch into Karmic to test gdm against?
<vuntz> yep
<vuntz> gnome-panel first
<seb128> bratsche, yes, uploaded that this morning
<bratsche> woot
 * bratsche checks for updates
<vuntz> I think I've cleaned up my list of completely urgent things to do
<vuntz> seb128: so if you have a list of patches, feel free to send it :-)
<seb128> bratsche, but alex is back and fixed it in git since
<bratsche> Oh nice!
<vuntz> ah, the bug on the root window. Cool, was wondering what the fix was ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi bratsche - i don't know if i missed any discussion while i was away.
<chrisccoulson> are you concerned about things like gnome-volume-control and nm-applet starting after the splash went away?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think we are no
<bratsche> I'm not concerned about them
<chrisccoulson> cool:)
<seb128> vuntz, I would give you bug numbers with patches if bugzilla was responding
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: you only missed me complaining that this should be discussed on d-d-l ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: so you'll be happy with the upgrade :-)
<bratsche> vuntz: What's the right way to do this?  I was going to try to work up a patch and post it to d-d-l as I bring this up.
<seb128> vuntz, yes ;-)
<vuntz> bratsche: well, maybe just say "we want to do that, we think we'll be doing it this way. Patch will be done soon, please comment now if you think the method is wrong"
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, ok, thanks:) we should probably stop talking about gnome-session and gnome-panel now, else you will be ping'd constantly ;)
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: nah, that's fine
<vuntz> it's cool to see good activity!
<seb128> vuntz, so bugzilla behaves now
<bratsche> vuntz: Cool, thanks!
<seb128> vuntz, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341441 has users who tried the change on the duplicate
<ubottu> Gnome bug 341441 in general "Changing screen resolution randomizes applets position in the panel" [Major,New]
<chrisccoulson> so, bratsche - you probably still want the change in nautilus too, as that starts after gnome-panel anyway
<seb128> vuntz, not sure why federico closed the bug with patch as duplicate makes harder to spot the change
<crevette> hello
<bratsche> Hi crevette
<crevette> hi bratsche
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<superm1> chrisccoulson, missed you after you responded yesterday. so with this new setup, do I understand correctly that GSD applies the gtk theme and what not to gdm, and pulseaudio allows the hotkeys (and pulseaudio) to work during gdm too?
<superm1> I thought pulseaudio ran as the user's uid once he or she got logged in
<chrisccoulson> superm1 - g-s-d runs in the gdm session now, so that the theme will be applied. i don't know about media keys or pulseaudio in the GDM session though, as some g-s-d plugins are disabled in the GDM session i think
<chrisccoulson> but pulseaudio is a recommends of g-s-d now because the media-keys plugin needs it for the volume buttons in the user session
<superm1> ok.  that logically makes sense. i suppose
<chrisccoulson> your concern is about pulling in pulseaudio on mythbuntu isn't it?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i can't seem to find a way to block it from getting pulled in since gsd is pulled in now for gdm and it's a recommends there
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure what else to say really - gnome is depending more and more on pulseaudio now, and it's getting difficult to run gnome components without it
<seb128> is mythbuntu gnome based?
<superm1> xfce based
<chrisccoulson> didn't xfce go to xdm for the login manager, for this reason?
<seb128> so maybe you should look at using a different login manager
<superm1> xubuntu is still doing gdm
<superm1> kdm would add half of kde, so that's not the best of ideas either
<seb128> right the recommend changes were good enough there
<seb128> but they are fine with having pulseaudio I think
<chrisccoulson> is xfce using g-s-d though?
<chrisccoulson> s/xfce/xubuntu
<superm1> somehow it looks like xubuntu doesn't have gnome-settings-daemon in their livefs
<superm1> (http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20090810/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest) I'm not really sure how they pulled that off.
<superm1> maybe that will be the solution then
<chrisccoulson> superm1 - gdm depends on g-s-d | xfconf
<chrisccoulson> so, xubuntu is using xfconf rather than g-s-d
<superm1> chrisccoulson, ah well then that is a bit odd because xfconf is in the mythbuntu livefs too
<superm1> so there has to be something weird going on here for dependency resolution selection order i suppose
<chrisccoulson> possibly. but you should be able to use either one of them now:)
<superm1> okay well that explains things significantly better.  i'll set that as the goal to solve here, just need the means to an end.  thanks chrisccoulson !
<chrisccoulson> superm1 - you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> right, i must start some work now, i've hardly done anything today
<crevette> hey asac
<asac> crevette: hi
<crevette> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/411422 mind my last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411422 in gnome-bluetooth "sponsor gnome-bluetooth 2.27.9" [Undecided,New]
<asac> crevette: why does upstream go for rfkill if this requires roiot?
<crevette> I don't know, perhaps because this is the right way to do ?
<crevette> I don't know how it was handle before
<asac> ok
<asac> crevette: so the on/off menu item does nothing now for users?
<crevette> it doesn't even appears
<crevette> if I chmod 666 /dev/rfkill it works fine
<crevette> when need to define some acl on rfkill as I told you few days ago
<crevette> s/when/we/
<superm1> the bluez daemon just got an rfkill plugin though, i'd suspect that this was supposed to operate via a dbus interface
<superm1> how is it currently done for NM?
<crevette> hey superm1
<superm1> hi crevette
 * crevette tries rfkill event, expect to be disconnected :)
<seb128> asac, the upstream commit suggests that we need to add a udev rules to allow that
<crevette> hmm, I have 2 rfkill for bluetooth tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth & hci0: Bluetooth
<asac> yeah
<Ng> --help
<seb128> vuntz, yes the libslab copy in g-c-c is wanted and whoever roll a tarball should sync the copy before
<seb128> (quicker to reply there than on the list)
<vuntz> seb128: sure, but, hrm, why is it wanted?
<seb128> vuntz, because some distributors don't use gnome-main-menu and don't want to add an extra system lib for the shell only
<seb128> we are trying to reduce the number of depends not to add random libs used by one thing
<vuntz> seb128: let me ask the question in another way: what does it change? :-)
<vuntz> ok
<seb128> vuntz, it changes that it's easier to build gnome-control-center using a copy than to support a system lib which has no frequent tarballs, etc
<seb128> ie having it in g-c-c means only that code will be buggy, having it as a system lib installed by default would mean considering any "client" for that lib
<vuntz> don't understand the last sentence :-)
<vuntz> doing releases is not an issue
<vuntz> your best argument is your very first one ("reduce number of ...")
<seb128> vuntz, well, if that was an official client lib we would need to make sure abi is not changing, etc
<vuntz> why?
<vuntz> the libwnck API can change
<vuntz> or ABI
<seb128> well that the soname change
<vuntz> it's really the same thing, isn't it?
<vuntz> it's just "yet another library"
<seb128> well for one thing we want less libs and not extra ones
<vuntz> sure, and I can understand that
<seb128> and for an another thing we don't really care if gnome-control-center is buggy
<seb128> but we would care that a system lib shipped and which can be used by any customer is buggy
<vuntz> but
<vuntz> hrm
<vuntz> seb128: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-main-menu&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<seb128> vuntz, it's in universe
<vuntz> you have gnome-main-menu (in universe, I guess)
<vuntz> so you'll have libslab
<seb128> vuntz, right it's in universe, a community thing and not something we official support
<seb128> officially
<seb128> honestly libslab has been crappy for a while and I would want better to not have to officially support it
<seb128> it doesn't follow GNOME schedules, has no frequent tarballs, etc
<vuntz> I'm not saying libslab is good :-)
<vuntz> but if you don't care about the control center shell, then you can just not build it
<seb128> vuntz, I want the interface but not libslab as a system lib
<vuntz> seb128: my point is that you have to officially support the libslab code anyway, in that case.
<vuntz> anyway, let's wait from feedback from others
<vuntz> I guess we can just add some configure.in code to detect if there's an external libslab
<seb128> vuntz, that's what we do now no?
<seb128> vuntz, it fall back to copy if there is no lib
<vuntz> nope
<vuntz> always internal copy
<seb128> hum, that's buggy
<vuntz> and it even installs headers :-)
<vuntz> without a pkg-config file, because we want the most broken situation
<bratsche> seb128: Do you happen to know where is the image file that is used for the default gdm background?
<seb128> bratsche, gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<bratsche> Oh cool, thanks!
<seb128> bratsche, or "sudo dbus-launch gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename"
<seb128> to get the system one
<seb128> bratsche, it's basically the same image than the default desktop background
<bratsche> Weird..
<seb128> why?
<bratsche> When I do it with sudo it shows /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<bratsche> But I can't load with eog
<seb128> right that's the default image on ubuntu
<didrocks> lool: hum… I can't find your email, which adress did you use ? @ubuntu.com (checking again and I found nothing). Checking spam now
<didrocks> hey seb128 o/
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, I though you were on holidays?
<dobey> bratsche: file says it's JPEG, JFIF 1.01
<didrocks> seb128: I'm but it's currently raining :)
<seb128> didrocks, oh :--
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> seb128: not a problem. Apparently, it will be better tomorrow. So, just a little time to work on quickly :)
<bratsche> dobey: Oh yeah, nice.
<seb128> didrocks, did you manage to work on the mutter update?
<didrocks> lool: no, even in spam, I find nothing :(
<bratsche> seb128: Seems that warty-final-ubuntu.png is a .jpg file actually.
<didrocks> seb128: mutter 1.0, not yet. I will try today :)
<dobey> bratsche: i blame kwwii
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you should be drinking cocktails ;)
<seb128> bratsche, eog doesn't like filenames and content not matching
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson ;)
<lool> didrocks: To: Didier Roche <didrocks@ubuntu.com>
<lool> Message-ID: <20090806065936.GA5831@bee.dooz.org>
<lool> Aug  6 08:59:38 duck postfix/smtp[24345]: 7D498C80A7: to=<didrocks@ubuntu.com>, relay=mx.canonical.com[91.189.94.145], delay=0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A4D2DB681D5)
<lool> I can only trace it down to there
<didrocks> lool: (I have to review my tagging. It was gone to the bug thread :/). I discussed about this with stevenk and he wanted that we support only one version of clutter-gtk and then version the source package from 1.0.
<lool> didrocks: So Clutter is versionned but not Clutter Gtk?!
<lool> That's a bit odd
<didrocks> lool: indeed, I will talk about it with stevenk
<kklimonda> seb128: are you still working on gnome-shell package?
<seb128> kklimonda, yes, why?
<kklimonda> seb128: because package in ~ubuntu-desktop ppa doesn't build.
<seb128> right, I've a new snapshot on disk
<seb128> but it's blocked on didrocks for a week
<seb128> ie needs a mutter update to build
<kklimonda> i see
<seb128> should be fixed soon though
<davmor2> seb128: should an icon, in the title bar, in a window sporned by a parent app have the parents icon?  Jockey opens a window to say that the driver is being downloaded however it has the window default (terminal looking) icon rather than that of jockey's if that makes sense
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> by default it doesn't have an icon
<seb128> now whether jockey should have different icons for different dialogs I don't know
<davmor2> seb128: Thanks
<didrocks> seb128: mutter's git version builds successfully. I have to setup a clean environment to try it before uploading
<MDC2> mpt, (andreasn told me to ask you) - i've got a question about using icons; metacity and the taskbars window menu (min, max, close) - should these keep their icons even it shouldn't according to the design guides...?
<mpt> MDC2, I don't know of any reason those window menus should have icons, when similar items in other menus (e.g. File > Close) do not
<mac_v> mpt: werent actions supposed to have icons?
<mpt> mac_v, they weren't
<mpt> only objects
<mac_v> oh... ok
<mpt> (documents, disks, bookmarks, history items, user accounts, etc)
<MDC2> mpt, well, now I've asked anyway. I just thought they were quite standard (eg even windows have icons for those even otherwise no icons)
<mpt> MDC2, Windows applications often use icons for arbitrary menu items
<MDC2> mpt, true. so - no icons?
<mpt> MDC2, correct
<MDC2> ok
<mac_v> mpt: just wanted to ask... are you involved in setting up the gnome guidelines? or do you just give suggestions? just asking since i took most of your comments upstream as suggestions
<mpt> mac_v, my proposed text is quoted in <http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588668>, but I haven't edited the HIGs myself
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588668 in General "Guideline on appropriate usage of icons in menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> mpt: i was confused since andreasn said something about checking your post for the guidelines , so thought your drafted the HIG guidelines...
<mac_v> nevermind though... thanx
<fredp> mpt: while the subject is open, what about status icon in the empathy status chooser ? (the absence of icons has been reported as http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591247 )
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591247 in General "Missing status icons" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<mpt> mac_v, the one time I tried to submit a complete change for the HIGs myself <http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2008-July/msg00017.html>, nothing happened
<mac_v> mpt: their loss ;p
<mpt> I suppose I should try again, since it would be unfair to make a judgement based on just one attempt
<mac_v> mpt: BTW  , have you noticed this> Bugs #410636
<fredp> mpt: please do; we really need an updated HIG for gnome 3.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410636 in hundredpapercuts "Right-click should not pre-light first option, too easy to accidentally select the first Context-menu option." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410636
<mpt> fredp, yes, I think IM statuses should count as objects
<mpt> (and therefore have icons)
<mac_v> mpt: gnome is setting the pop to display just below the pointer , so the option gets selected! i'm not sure when this was changed , my old install didnt have this problem[had cruft from years!]
<dobey> they're not really objects. they are more abstract concepts
<mac_v> *popup
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - you've removed some lines from the changelog history in xsplash. any particular reason for that?
<kenvandine> i did?
<kenvandine> which lines?
<chrisccoulson> most of the changelog entry for the initial release ;)
<kenvandine> oh... mine is based on what was in bzr
<chrisccoulson> if it was not intentional, then i'll just add them back in and sponsor
<kenvandine> perhaps what got uploaded was a little different
<kenvandine> please do
 * kenvandine should merge that back in bzr
<chrisccoulson> yeah, would be good. i'll finish checking and upload now :)
<kenvandine> thx chrisccoulson
<mpt> mac_v, I saw 410636 in my Inbox earlier. Highlighting the first item by default makes sense if, and only if, (a) you're using the "Trigger secondary click by holding down the primary button" option and (b) the first item does what a click on the left button would do. That would eliminate an unpleasant difference between the effect of holding down the button for N milliseconds and holding it down for N+1 milliseconds. But that combination of cir
<mpt> cumstances hardly ever happens (and never happens in Nautilus afaik).
<mpt> An example of where it did happen was in Netscape 4 for Mac, where holding down the mouse button on a link would eventually open the context menu but with an "Open this Link" item pre-selected under the cursor, so if you released without moving it was exactly the same as if you'd clicked for a shorter time.
<mpt> s/left/primary/
<mac_v> mpt: right-click creates accidental "new folders" , which is not the left button option
<mpt> Indeed not. :-)
<MDC2> mpt, so a change in gtk is in place?
<mpt> MDC2, it would make sense, yes
<mac_v> mpt: also in the gnome-menu , right click ads launcher to panel , which is again not the left click option... the list goes on! i think for mow the change in gtk is ideal
<mac_v> adds*
<seb128> what do you want to change?
<mpt> I think you should only need to move the pointer 1px to select the first item, though. Anything more to prevent accidental selections is better handled by more general solutions like an "Ignore accidental drags" option in mouse/touchpad settings.
<mac_v> seb128: not highlight the first menu option , move the pop-up menu a few pixels away from the pointer will accom plish that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I think having it selected in handy
<seb128> but apparently I'm an anti-usability user, ie I use things you guy don't like ;-)
<MDC2> mac_v, seb128, or just wait a few ms before one can make a selection
<mac_v> MDC2: thats not ideal
<seb128> what is the issue there? people who left click expect what?
<seb128> to close the menu?
<seb128> same when opening using the keyboard
<seb128> anyway, diner time
<seb128> bbl
<mpt> seb128, the problem also occurs if you double-right-click.
<MDC2> seb128, especilly with my mouse right clicking to bring up a menu results in about 40% results in a the first option being selected (accidently)
<mpt> seb128, whereas every other type of menu does nothing if you open and close it in the same spot.
<MDC2> seb128, but I might be a crappy user :-)
<mac_v> mpt:  the weird thing is , menu button doesnt highlight the options!
<mpt> mac_v, what do you mean by "menu button"?
<mac_v> mpt: the one next to the alt , which triggers the right-click menu
<mpt> Oh, I don't have one of those :-)
<mpt> So the context menu key opens the menu in a slightly different place from where the secondary button opens it?
<mac_v> mpt: no... same place ... but with the menu button , the option does not prelight
<mpt> but then it highlights when you move the pointer in any direction?
<MDC2> mpt, I think that's a bug in gtk because it doesnt look where the mouse is when you press a key in the keyboard and therefor doesn't select the first option
 * mpt wonders what the equivalent combo is for the context menu key
<MDC2> mpt, yes it does
<mac_v> mpt: yes
<mpt> how weird
<mpt> mac_v, how's progress going in the other icons-in-menus bugs?
<mpt> thanks again for your work on those
<dobey> my right-click menus never get the first item selected. i have to move the mouse into the menu for that
<dobey> though i do agree with the idea that right click activating a menu item might be a bit confusing
<mac_v> mpt: MDC2 has been fixing the nautilus issues , but there is lack of motivation from other devs , maybe when Karmic hits bea and they are flooded with bugs they will move the a$$
<mac_v> beta*
<MDC2> mpt, mac_v, just point me one or two of those bugs and I'll see what i can do
<mpt> thanks MDC2
<MDC2> mpt, got bugs? :-D
<mpt> MDC2, mac_v would know that far better than I would, I've been on holiday + sprint since before this all started :-)
<MDC2> mpt, good for you! :)
<MDC2> mac_v, bugs?
<MDC2> mpt, about the popup menu; a rather big change would be to have a thin title for each menu (as in the window selector with the workspaces)
<mac_v> MDC2: a different bug ,Bug #388949 , it is assigned to bryce , but doesnt seem to have progressed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388949 in hundredpapercuts "'Clean Up by Name' -> 'Arrange by Name'" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388949
<mpt> MDC2, please don't, you'll give me unpleasant Netscape-3-for-Unix flashbacks
<mac_v> MDC2: yeah , no titles!
<mpt> Well, that and it would make the menus much slower to use :-)
<MDC2> ok.. sorry then ;-)
<mac_v> MDC2: interested in the bug^ ?
<MDC2> mac_v, about the bug; just change the name in the menu?
<mac_v> yeah
<MDC2> mac_v, easy one.. give me a few sec... ;-)
<mac_v> MDC2: oops! looks like bryce has already done the patch! let me find a different bug
<MDC2> mac_v, yeah, was about to say the same
<MDC2> mac_v, anyone discussing the bug upstream?
<MDC2> mac_v, if you don't find a bug I think I'll go with this one; http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85523
<ubottu> Gnome bug 85523 in general "Tile horizontally/vertically" [Enhancement,New]
<mac_v> i think , you just need to add bryce'c  patch ustream
<MDC2> mac_v, as cosimo said in the upstrem patch; he wants someone to bring up the discussion on the mailing list..
<MDC2> (and i'm no good at that)
<seb128> MDC2, you should perhaps buy a working mouse?
<seb128> design decisions should not be made based on broken hardware ;-)
<MDC2> seb128, yep, it was a cheap crappy mouse, buying a new is on my todo list - anyone you could recommend?
<MDC2> true true :-)
<seb128> no
<seb128> I never got a mouse with right click not working without a broken connection
<MDC2> but its not *that* crappy..
<seb128> and I had crappy mouses
<seb128> well it you can click without getting several events it's not crappy right
<seb128> it's broken
<MDC2> well, its mostly working.. :-)
<seb128> can't
<seb128> excepted it's clicking for you
<seb128> which is pretty much not working
<MDC2> its a smart mouse... knows better than his owner
<MDC2> he wants a folder now and then
<seb128> so no point to change the menu selection if would move too ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein, chrisccoulson, huats: want to do some updates?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes :) i'm currently working on g-c-c, but i must go and cook some dinner before i finish that
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi, yeah, fire away!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, enjoy!
<seb128> Ampelbein,
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/deskbar-applet/2.27/deskbar-applet-2.27.90.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-themes/2.27/gnome-themes-2.27.90.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey, how is the fspot update going?
<MDC2> mac_v, did you find any always-icon bug?
<MDC2> mac_v, noticed that gedit doesnt have icons for instance
<mac_v> MDC2: hehe... bored aye... ;p i havent searched yet, just got tied up with something else , will inform you when i find one..
<MDC2> mac_v, not bored directly ;-) have stuff to do.. but it would be nice to have icons where they belong in 9.10 :)
<MDC2> mac_v, but don't rush - i will soon go eat something - but for tonight it would be nice to do a few patches :-)
<Laney> seb128: Good, just closing bugs
<seb128> cool
<Laney> there might be a ptp regression though, don't know if it's my hardware
<Laney> be a good idea to organise some testing
<mac_v> MDC2: several icon bugs are not reported , since user have just turned the gconf option on...
<seb128> we can figure that based on user feedback after upgrade
<mac_v> MDC2: are you good with only metacity and naulitus? or any app?
<seb128> best testing = upload
<MDC2> mac_v, well... i can try any app
<Laney> yeah I meant post upload
<Laney> call for testers somewhere
<mac_v> MDC2: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589808 , http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590661
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589808 in Movie player "Set always-show-image on some menu items" [Normal,New]
 * MDC2 goes looking into totem
<mac_v> MDC2: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590661
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590661 in general ""File" menu should show the icon of each recent document (regardless of menus_have_icons)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<MDC2> mac_v, the best would  to solve this one first as the current procedure to always show the icons are a little bit hacksish. http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589842
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589842 in uimanager/actions "GtkAction API to have its menu item proxies have always-show-image set" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<MDC2> mac_v, but no problem for me..
<MDC2> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589808 (already fixed in trunk)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589808 in Movie player "Set always-show-image on some menu items" [Normal,New]
<mac_v> MDC2: right now ,only hacks ... the API will take time
<MDC2> mac_v, yes it will :)
<MDC2> mac_v, how about paolo borelli comment about numbering in http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590661
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590661 in general ""File" menu should show the icon of each recent document (regardless of menus_have_icons)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> MDC2: yup.. needs a patch , but that was not due to the recent gnome change
<MDC2> mac_v, i'll create a patch for it
<jtk001c> Question: What's a good software to burn .ISO to dvd?
<mac_v> jtk001c: for help  > #ubuntu
<jtk001c> k]
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug 411583 and bug 411586 (both were trivial, no code changes... ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411583 in deskbar-applet "Please sponsor version 2.27.90 in karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411586 in gnome-themes "Please sponsor version 2.27.90 in karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411586
<Ampelbein> is anyone working on the seahorse update? if not, I'll take it.
<seb128> Ampelbein, it's all yours
<seb128> huats, lut
<mac_v> seb128:  Bug #388949 has a patch , but upstream wants discussions in the mailing list ,  UX team wants to patch it in Ubuntu since its a simple thing... can it be done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388949 in hundredpapercuts "'Clean Up by Name' -> 'Arrange by Name'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388949
<seb128> mac_v, I'm not really in favor of that, that would break all translations
<seb128> mac_v, especially that djsiegel comment upstream suggest it's not so clear
<mac_v> seb128: so , its a wishlist until upstream decides?
<seb128> I would prefer having somebody to engage this discussion as requested upstream before we change
<seb128> that would avoid breaking all translations and having to explain to upstream later why we didnt do what they asked for and changed in ubuntu only
<Laney> seb128: I think it's ready, but I'd prefer meebey to review as I changed the build system
<mac_v> seb128: ok
<seb128> Laney, does it build? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, we can upload to karmic and sync later
<Laney> yes, and runs
<Laney> if that's good enough for you...
<seb128> Laney, alpha4 freeze is rsn and it would be nice to have it there for testing
<Laney> ok
<Laney> let me just whip up a karmic diff
<djsiegel> hey seb128, mac_v
<Laney> huh
<seb128> hello djsiegel
<Laney> I wonder why it doesn't pick up my LP: tags
<djsiegel> So, we have this paper cut, "Clean up by name" -> "Arrange by name"
<Laney> I get Closes: in .changes for debian, but not LP
<seb128> Laney, did you use -v to include both changelog entries if you have 2?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it picks up the debian ones :(
<mac_v> djsiegel: seb128 was worried about breaking translations and moving without upstream consent
<djsiegel> let me catch up on the bug real quick...
<Laney> pfft I'll upload the diff and you can look ;)
<seb128> you build on ubuntu?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> weird
<seb128> upload I will have a look ;-)
<seb128> djsiegel, I just said that if upstream asked to email a list I don't want to ignore the request and just upload
<djsiegel> seb128: right I see
<seb128> djsiegel, I'm fine with uploading to ubuntu if somebody do what they asked too do
<seb128> to do
<Laney> bug 410520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410520 in f-spot "Update to 0.6.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410520
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> my pleasure
<djsiegel> So, doesn't "clean up" on Windows start some wizard to put unused desktop items in a folder?
<djsiegel> that's the main reason I think we should not use "clean up"
<seb128> don't ask me about windows, I've no used it for years
<djsiegel> I also agree with what someone said earlier, that it should transition to a persistent state "Keep Arranged by Name" or something
<djsiegel> seb128: ok!
<djsiegel> seb128: A thousand apologies ;)
<mac_v> djsiegel: it does in windows
<djsiegel> this mailinglists are tough...
<seb128> djsiegel, no need to apology, I'm just pointing I'm not the one who will reply there ;-)
<djsiegel> ok, mac_v, I need to do a progress report for r6 right now. Can you get the discussion going on those mailinglists?
<mac_v> djsiegel: i think it would be best if you reported progress
<mac_v> in the mailing list too
<djsiegel> oh, ok, which one?
<djsiegel> I just rarely get any response, and mailinglists always confuse me.
<mac_v> djsiegel: http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/nautilus-list
<lool> seb128: Didn't get that screen power saving bug since I kill gnome-power-manager
<lool> seb128: Anything I can do to help debug it?
<seb128> lool, not that I know, maybe bryce has ideas
<seb128> it's not really my area I'm not sure what would be useful there
<lool> k
<bryce> lool, you're not seeing the screen blanking when gnome-power-manager is not running?
<lool> bryce: I didn't so far
<lool> It has been some days that I regularly kill GPM
<lool> Perhaps 2.5 days
<bryce> lool, well I think the next thing we need for debugging is exact steps to reproduce
<bryce> lool, perhaps it would also be helpful to see if gpm has debugging info that can be turned on
<lool> bryce: I can tell that nothing particular is happening when the screen shuts down
<lool> It seems truly random
 * bryce nods
<bryce> well, bugs that are "truly random" are awfully hard to debug
<seb128> bryce, debug infos for something not running?
<MDC2> mac_v, should also the Documents menu have icons for the open tabs? (note they don't had them before, not the recent files in File either - but i'm fixing it)
<bryce> seb128, well of course it'd need to be turned back on...
<lool> bryce: Is there an option to log things like Xorg supending the screen?
<bryce> lool, dunno
<seb128> bryce, you think gpm infos are revelant if the bug is not a gpm one?
<lool> I suspect GPM probes stuff regularly and we hit a bug in Xorg or something like that
<mac_v> bryce: i dint notice you unassinged the "Arrange by Name" bug , and after realizing that you had a patch done i reassigned it to you, you dont want it assigned it to you ?
<lool> bryce: Sorry do you have a bug id?  I can't come up with good search terms to find the bug
<bryce> mac_v, I'm not planning to do any further work on it
<mac_v> bryce: ok
<lool> 397839
<lool> On GPM
<mac_v> MDC2: i dont understand
<seb128> bug #397839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397839 in gnome-power-manager "Screen randomly goes off in karmic" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397839
<MDC2> mac_v, gedit has this "Document" menu which shows the current open files (with radio buttons) - should those too have icons? (they never had before)
<mac_v> MDC2: NO, the radio button is enough
<lool> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/07/30/accidental-blanking-and-gnome-power-manager/
<seb128> lool, right, seems they debugged it for a while
<seb128> lool, see the redhat bug comments
<bryce> 'gnome-power-manager --verbose'
<seb128> the redhat bug seems to suggest an inhibit issue
<mac_v> MDC2: i'd suggest you file new bugs for apps you want to fix , several are not filed
<lool> ""I""
<lool> tried logging the output of gpm by killing gpm first, and then restarting it
<lool> with --verbose and --no-daemon options. There was no output at all when the
<lool> screen flickered.
<lool> bryce: ^
<lool> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=501601#c25
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 501601 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m powers off Dell XPS M1330 screen randomly" [High,Assigned]
<MDC2> mac_v, ok - seems a little strange with no icons in the document menu though as they're object/documents.. but if radios is enough - np
<mac_v> MDC2: if we add the icons then that woould throw off the menu padding for the rest of the menu ,
<MDC2> mac_v, yes it would. so we need some exceptions in the HIG then :)
<bryce> hmm, someone speculates that it relates to video
<MDC2> mac_v, could you try something for me? are you running karmic up2date?
<mac_v> MDC2: yup
<mac_v> bryce: actually no, it happens even while typing
<MDC2> mac_v, download this file and run "gedit window.c" and see if you get a segfault; http://www.mejlamej.nu/window.c
<MDC2> mac_v, seems very strange, other files are working but not that one..
<mac_v> MDC2: nope... works fine
<mac_v> no errors
<MDC2> did you have any gedit open before?
<MDC2> gedit windows*
<mac_v> no
<MDC2> strange..
<mac_v> MDC2: i tried both from terminal and by double click , no errors
<MDC2> mac_v, i get a segfault in g_list_last...
<MDC2> but only on that file
<mac_v> ah... that is because you have edited the file
<seb128> what is the crash stacktrace?
<mac_v> MDC2: that is a known error, in karmic.  files which have been edited cause that error
<MDC2> ahh.. ok :)
<mac_v> MDC2: Bug #401934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401934 in gtk+2.0 "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_list_last()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401934
<MDC2> seb128, stack @ http://pastebin.com/d4b814e6f
<MDC2> mac_v, ok - thanks
<MDC2> mac_v, so it's not my fault then :-D
<seb128> what mac_v said
<seb128> asac, hum, for some reason the firefox upgrade broke greamonkey there, known?
<seb128> asac, also it dropped my custom start page to put mozilla there
<MDC2> mac_v, something like this; http://www.mejlamej.nu/gedit-doc-icons.png
<mac_v> MDC2: looks good
<MDC2> mac_v, can't look any other way :-)
<mac_v> MDC2: meh... can look odd ;p
<MDC2> why doesnt gnome core applications have one coding standard style?
<seb128> because they are not done by one coder in his corner or coming from the same place
<seb128> they are a collection of random softwares made by people out of GNOME and added there over time
<MDC2> the more important to have one style..
<MDC2> but i understand why it is that way..
<seb128> asac, I think I just clicked the wrong button on upgrade cf config
<MDC2> mac_v, fyi - patch committed
<MDC2> any libwnck developer here to answer a quick question about wnck_window_set_geometry ()?
<MDC2> when setting x to 0, why does it move the window to x = 4?
<seb128> MDC2, vuntz is upstream for libwnck
<MDC2> vuntz, ping?
<MDC2> vuntz, nevermind - found it
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<seb128> had a nice trip back?
<TheMuso> seb128: It was long, but  uneventful, thanks.
 * TheMuso is getting to his corner of GNOME update land.
<chrisccoulson> at this rate, there will be no more gnome updates left for me to do
<chrisccoulson> i must hurry up ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> don't worry I let you the hard ones :-p
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, that's ok. i like a challenge!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> but it makes it look like i work at half the speed of everybody else ;)
<seb128> no you just picked the hardest update
<seb128> the ones I've been doing are mostly dch run, build, upload
<seb128> some easy patches updates but that's about it
<chrisccoulson> you're winding down in preparation for your holiday now ;)
<seb128> lol, no
<seb128> but GNOME updates tend to be easier after freeze
<seb128> ie less intrusive changes so less patches breakages
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they're definately starting to get a bit easier:)
<seb128> I say that but let's wait for vuntz to wake up later
<chrisccoulson> less packaging to do - i'll need to start looking for some crashes to fix soon!
<seb128> ie to have gnome-panel, gnome-session, etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think the gnome-session update will be quite easy when it arrives
<chrisccoulson> i just took a look in git
<chrisccoulson> mainly translation updates ;)
<seb128> how boring ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's not exciting enough now ;)
<chrisccoulson> i should have a go at fixing this screensaver locking issue in gnome-session really
<chrisccoulson> there's not much changed in gnome-panel either
<chrisccoulson> there were some changes committed that were reverted a day later
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-11
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what level of involvement is required in gnome to apply for a git account?
<seb128> having contributed to at least one of the components on the git server
<seb128> so you can get the maintainer to advocate you
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i asked because Jens Granseuer suggested i should apply for one, but i was a bit surprised as i didn't think i'd contributed that much in gnome
<chrisccoulson> and what i have contributed is only on a small number of projects too
<seb128> well usually if a maintainer suggest you to apply that's a good start
<chrisccoulson> cool. i'll do some googling tomorrow and figure out how to apply:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://live.gnome.org/NewAccounts
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i'll take a look at that
<mac_v> seb128: is there some problem with lp & apport ? it hasnt collected bug status from upstream and retracing isnt done for some bugs
<seb128> mac_v, not that I know, specific bug number?
<seb128> upstream bug watches not being updated is a known issue
<seb128> I will ping lp guys again
<seb128> it's mostly due to bugzilla being slow often
<seb128> and lp not retrying after timeout
<hggdh> *very* slow. Although there is hope, on the upgrade...
<mac_v> seb128: Bug #411276 , the retracing is not done , there are several such bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411276 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411276
<mac_v> seb128: is there a way to force apport retrace?
<seb128> what?
<seb128> retrace it locally if you want
<seb128> let me look to the retracers
<mac_v> its just not a problem with 1 bug , i have noticed several backlogs
<seb128> mac_v, right, let me look to the retracers
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to get some sleep now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll finish the g-c-c update tomorrow:)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> it's not looking too difficult
<seb128> 'night chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> good night
<seb128> mac_v, retracers restarted they should catch up if they don't fail on other retracing
<mac_v> seb128: :) thanx
<hyperair> if the battery monitor applet is now deprecated, what's its replacement?
<huats> morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> how is that going today?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good - got in to work quite late this morning, although I think I'm making up for an early start I have on thursday ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - have you seen there's quite a few new cheese bugs this morning, due to an upgrade issue?
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> bug 411748 has a patch from upstream attached to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411748 in cheese "package cheese 2.27.90-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411748
<seb128> looking thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, uploaded
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> thanks for letting me know about the bug
<seb128> you have interest in cheese or just ran across the issue?
<didrocks> seb128: (quickly before I'm flying back in holidays ;)) o/ and new version of mutter tested and uploaded
<seb128> didrocks, thanks you rock
<didrocks> seb128: y/w
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy your holidays
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot and good luck with 2.27.90 :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, things are on shape ;-)
<didrocks> great! ++
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just saw that cheese bugs were the most reported from the most recent bug reports on the RSS feed i use
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, we for sure need to be better at this sort of thing
<seb128> we have been talking at uds about autosubscribing
<seb128> ie getting new bugs by email for anything you upload for some days
<chrisccoulson> yeah. that would be a good idea. the real pain is private bug reports for packages that you're automatically subscribed too
<chrisccoulson> for example, i'm subscribed to tracker, gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon, but i don't get notified of crashes until someone makes them public
<seb128> right, that was a design decision
<seb128> for one thing it avoid flooding people with retracing details etc
<seb128> and for the other thing it avoid sending private informations over email
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok, i didn't realise that. i suppose that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> right, time to grab more coffee!
<asac> seb128: all profiles should still be there
<asac> seb128: ls .mozilla/
<seb128> asac, that's ok I figured that after asking
<asac> seb128: ah ok. so you renmaed the firefox-abandoned to firefox or something?
<seb128> asac, I auto-clicked on the right choice, GNOME habit ;-)
<asac> seb128: yes. actually that is intended behaviour
<seb128> asac, yes, rename it to firefox-3.5 I think and I got the question again on next start
<asac> seb128: the main use case is to use 3.5 as preview ... so the normal clicking habit should keep the old firefox 3.0 profile
<seb128> which let me the opportunity to read the actual choices :-p
<asac> thatw was what we initially discussed with mpt ;)
<seb128> anyway it's all good thanks
<asac> np
<asac> good
<seb128> asac, but I don't have greasmonkey anymore
<seb128> it was working in 3.0 and 3.5 before upgrade
<asac> oddd
<seb128> asac, ok my fault
<seb128> asac, it's not the upgrade it's me remove firefox while playing with the autoinstalls yesterday
<asac> ;)
<seb128> asac, I didn't restart firefox until the upgrade though
<asac> haha
<seb128> doh
<seb128> "Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.2"
<asac> seb128: using the packaged version or the one you find in tools -> addons -> Get Extensions ?
<asac> just installed it through that dialog and that works :/
<seb128> asac, doing "sudo apt-get install greasemonkey"
<asac> let me check
<asac> seb128: edit /usr/share/greasemonkey/install.rdf and bump version from 3.1b2 to 3.1.*
<seb128> asac, ok thanks
<asac> em:maxVersion
<asac> we will review all packaged extension now that we did the switch
<seb128> asac, do you recommend using the deb or the firefox thing?
<asac> seb128: in general i recommend using debs ... but for greaemonkey it doesnt matter much
<asac> point is that we can stabilize debs during release and then dont touch it while the other always gives you whatever crap the addon maintainer wants you to ship
<asac> s/crap/crack/ ;)
<asac> s/ship/use/
<seb128> asac, 3.1.* still doesn't work, 3.5.* does
<seb128> I tried to get the addon version that's buggy
<seb128> for one thing it's not listed in firefox, I had to click on "show 10 choices"
<seb128> which opened a webpage
<seb128> and it's blocked on checking version
<asac> seb128: yeah sorry. i ment 3.5.*
<seb128> anyway no big deal I got the deb version working
<asac> seb128: did you use the "search" thing?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I typed "Greasemonkey" there
<asac> hmm. maybe it hides that if you already have it in system
<seb128> I guess so
<asac> for me it just showed up ;)
<asac> (makes somehow sense)
<asac> yeah. its now not in there that i have it installed
<asac> rather "greasefire, etc."
<seb128> right
<dpm> seb128: hi, good morning. We've got another po/evolution-data-server-.pot template in the Rosetta imports queue, uploaded yesterday. Could you have a look at removing the trailing dash from the template name?
<seb128> dpm, hum, you reported the issue for evolution not eds before, probably the same bug
<seb128> I will get it fixed for next version
<dpm> thanks a lot
<seb128> asac, totem build-depends on xulrunner-1.9-dev
<seb128> should that be changed on xulrunner-dev or -1.9.1-?
<asac> seb128: please use xulrunner-dev >= 1.9.1~
<seb128> asac, ok thanks
<asac> 11:32 < asac> multisearch gone: http://identi.ca/notice/7918170 ;)
<seb128> asac, cool, I"m #not #used !to #read !those #codes #apparently !;-)
<asac> seb128: heh ... otherwise 140 letters would be too easy to get ;)
<dpm> ArneGoetje: I'm looking at bug 203349: did this only affect hardy? And were there ever language packs released which fixed the issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> how are you ?
<seb128> good! you?
<huats> great too
<huats> ready to do some update
<huats> the version page is working ?
<huats> (since it was not last week)
<seb128> not in an automatic way but it has been updated recently
<huats> ok
<huats> great
<seb128> huats, what do you want to update?
<huats> anything :)
<huats> I'll have a look at the page the seb128 :)
<huats> (of course if you have something in mind say it)
<seb128> huats, you can do the sabayon update
<seb128> or anything you prefer on the webpage
<huats> seb128: ok I'll take care of sabayon
<seb128> huats, otherwise there is mutter, didrocks did a git snapshot and uploaded today but there is a new tarball since yesterday
<seb128> he' on holidays so if you want to cover for him it's in universe you can upload ;-)
<huats> ok
<huats> seb128: I'll go with sabayon first
<seb128> ok
<huats> and then tackle that one too if didrocks has not completed it by then
<huats> (he is on holidays but he is still doing stuffs :))
<seb128> he will probably not as said he's on vac
<seb128> he seems he took a bit to upload it today because I pinged him about it several times
<huats> seb128: oh ok
<huats> :)
<huats> (I said that because we talked a bit this morning :))
<huats> then count on me for mutter too
<huats> and btw, the deskbar-applets update was not opened for weeks :P
<seb128> huats, you opened the bug on 2009-08-28
<seb128> huats, which was 2 weeks ago
<seb128> so yes "weeks" ;-)
<huats> ok my bad then
<seb128> 07-28
<huats> in fact I did the update I forgot to attach it to the bug :(
<seb128> oh
<seb128> sorry about that but I though you were still on holidays and would not work on it
<huats> when there is pregnancy, the women is supposed to loose some of her intellectual potential (likewise 30%)
<diverse_izzue> is there a reason why libcanberra uses it's alsa backend by default in karmic instead of the pulse one? the pulse one is not installed and not in the main repositories either.
<huats> in that case I thnk I am also suffering a bit of the pregnancy :D
<huats> seb128:  no pb of course... it was my fault :)
<seb128> TheMuso, ^ do you know about the libcanberra question?
<seb128> huats, ;-)
<huats> seb128: is it willigly that sabayon and mutter are not in bzr ?
<seb128> huats, yes they are not in the standard desktop and it would make easier for motu to update
<huats> ok
<seb128> easier -> harder
<huats> so I won't put then on it
<huats> I understood :)
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> diverse_izzue, how do you see it uses alsa by default?
<diverse_izzue> seb128, because /usr/lib/libcanberra-0.15 contains only the alsa module
<seb128> diverse_izzue, do you have libcanberra-pulse installed?
<diverse_izzue> no i don't
<seb128> ok that's why
<diverse_izzue> it's not installed by default
<diverse_izzue> it should though, if the entire distribution should use pulse
<seb128> right, I will let TheMuso comment on why if he has an idea
<seb128> just curious but do you notice any issue due to that?
<seb128> ups wrong tab
<huats> seb128: is it normal that mutter is not on the versions.html page
<huats> ?
<seb128> huats, yes the page is mainly the default installation and not universe
<seb128> nobody else is going to do it so don't worry about duplicating work
<huats> ok
<huats> :)
<seb128> the page lists default install and official gnome basically
<huats> thanks for the explanation
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> does anybody has weird looking labels in the message indicator applet in karmic?
<Laney> mine said "No indicators" or something recently instead of showing an envelope
<asac> lool: i guess you wont have time to check gnome-bluetooth and obexd MIR?
<asac> (before alpha)
<asac> seb128: i think we discussed with pitti to get gnome-bt on alpha5 ... even if that means a pre-MIR-main push
<asac> as i am the driver i wont sign off my own MIR
<asac> nor do i want to push for this unless you feel comfortable
<seb128> asac, yes pre-MIR pushes are fine for alpha5
<seb128> I got ack from pitti for xsplash too
<seb128> we will sort paper work later
<seb128> asac, do you want me to promote something?
<asac> seb128: one thing: we can either just update the seed or do a full transition with putting transitional bluez-gnome package into gnome-bluetooth
<asac> i would suggest to update the seed for alpha5 and then doing the transition later with removal of bluez-gnome
<seb128> +1 from me
<asac> let me check if we already filed the MIRs for the pre-push ....
<seb128> can you update the seed or ping slangasek about that, I can do the main promotions
<asac> ok bug 409848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409848 in gnome-bluetooth "[MIR] gnome-bluetooth " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409848
<asac> is gnome-bluetooth
<asac> (me assigns that to loic)
<asac> and bug 410364 for obexd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410364 in obexd "[MIR] obexd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410364
<asac> seb128: ok let me update the seed
 * asac wonders where that was again ;)
<lool> asac: I personally can't today because I'm busy
<lool> I mean I have meetings
<lool> asac: But perhaps Kees can?
<asac> lool: just discusseed that there is no hurry. i will still put it on your plate unless you say i should move it to pitti
<lool> asac: pitti is on leave
<asac> lool:  i know. we will pre promote it (read above)
<lool> You can put it on my plate if you like or i can assign it around
<asac> so no hurry. just need to get it done at some point
<lool> Okay
<lool> asac: As long as you have tracking bugs that's alright
<asac> lool: i think kees is usually doing enough work on security reviews.
<lool> asac: I agree, but was looking at a solution for you for today
<asac> lool: thanks. all fine.
 * lool lunch &
<asac> enjoy
 * seb128 lunch too
<ArneGoetje> dpm: it should be fixed in the current langpacks in -proposed for Hardy. But they haven't been released due to missing feedback from the community. The bug only affects KDE3 in Hardy.
<dpm> ArneGoetje: thanks for the info, I'll have a look at it
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251299/
<asac> i think there is not much more to do right?
<seb128> asac, looks correct yes
<asac> done
<asac> seb128: done. please promote gnome-bluetooth and obexd (the -client binary only)
<asac> bugs are subscribed to MIR etc. so thats find
<asac> fine
<asac> i will milestone those now
<asac> done
<asac> seb128: also demote bluez-gnome .... but i guess that automatically happens through mismatches
<seb128> that's automatically listed I can as well do it now
<huats> seb128: the sabayon one is ready for sponsoring
<seb128> huats, ok thanks
<huats> I need to test run the mutter one now
<asac> seb128: two more things (and then i am done): modemmanager pre-promotion (bug 410259) and synching mozilla-devscripts 0.14 from debian/unstable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410259 in modemmanager "[MIR] modemmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410259
<seb128> asac, modemmanager promoted
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, only mozilla-devscripts 0.13 on mirrors right now
<asac> hmm. sorry for that then
<asac> i will wait a bit longer then
<seb128> no problem, I will sync it when it's there later
<asac> great. i think i have all my alpha4 goals done
<seb128> asac, ok it was in debian incoming, synced there
<asac> perfect
 * asac takes a break and then writes activity report
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to take the brasero update?
<seb128> it's all yours
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> you're welcome
<asac> seb128: meeting is at 6:30?
<asac> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> k
<seb128> huats, if you want another upgrade later there is gcalctool too
<huats> seb128: hum, I am sure robert will be happy to do it
<huats> no ?
<huats> otherwise I can do it for sure
<seb128> huats, he's on holidays for 2 weeks
<huats> ok
<huats> then I will take care of it
<seb128> thanks
<fta> huats, hi! i was reading forum.ubuntu-fr, oh my!
<huats> hey fta !
<huats> what were you reading ?
<huats> you know there is some crap on it :)
<fta> the thread about chromium
<fta> huats, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=301987
 * hyperair wishes chromium would get a proper amd64 build already
<fta> hyperair, i have a prototype almost ready
<huats> fta you can reply you know :)
<fta> i have no account there
<huats> fta: I think you can create one :D
<fta> eheh
<huats> fta btw the next party in Paris is the 29/30 of November
<huats> I'd be happy to see you there :)
<huats> (I give you the dates right now so you can book the days)
<fta> ;)
<fta> anyone else seeing a square when starting firefox or chromium?
<seb128> no
<seb128> asac, can I get you to revu the new fusa for main promotion today?
<dobey> asac: hey, is there a bug about fonts in firefox-3.5 already?f
<asac> seb128: new fusa? is that so much different that we need to review it?
<asac> seb128: but sure
<asac> dobey: yes.
<fta> bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting wrong in content area" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<asac> dobey: bug 379761
<asac> heh yeah
<asac> seb128: where is it?
<djsiegel> seb128: where should I triage this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/386017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386017 in hundredpapercuts "Brushing Right-edge of trackpad pastes text:" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<djsiegel> I am not sure what the proper project is
<seb128> looking
<seb128> asac, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-sus can you do review and upload?
<seb128> asac, I did a first review and it's good but I don't want to upload and NEW it too
<asac> sure
<seb128> usually we have different uploaders and new-ers
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> doesn't mention licensing of debian
<Laney> debian/
<Laney> no compat
<asac> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/indicator-sus/ubuntu doesnt exist
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> Laney, compat is not strictly required, not sure about debian licensing
<asac> is there a branch i should push there that matches what is currently uploaded?
<asac> err currently supposed to be uploaded?
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> if I were sponsoring I'd want them both :)
<asac> kenvandine: let me know where the branch is and i can push it there when uploading
<kenvandine> asac, yeah... i thought that would be the final location... a previous upload someone had me change it to core-dev before they would upload
<kenvandine> asac, lp:~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-applet/sus-ubuntu
<asac> kenvandine: thats ok. just now that i am sponsoring it i need the branch that matches whatever i am supposed to sponsor so i can push for you ;)
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> asac, thx :)
<rodrigo_1> seb128: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb-glib/+bug/409378, the package is already -1.0, and the so is 1.0.0, so should I use 1.0.0 also for the package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409378 in couchdb-glib "Upgrade to 0.4.3 upstream version" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<seb128> rodrigo_1, libcouchdb-glib-1.0-0 is libcouchdb-glib-1.0-<soname>
<seb128> ie -1.0 is in the library name, -0 is the soname
<rodrigo_1> ah, so libcouchdb-glib1-1.0-1 then?
<asac> kenvandine: autogen.sh isnt in upstream tarball as it seems?
<seb128> rodrigo_1, if the soname is 0 yes
<rodrigo_1> libcouchdb-glib-1.0-1 I mean
<rodrigo_1> it's 1 now
<seb128> right
<rodrigo_1> ok, submitting a new fixed debdiff then
<seb128> djsiegel, sorry got sidetracked
<djsiegel> seb128: no prob, me too
<djsiegel> :)
<seb128> djsiegel, I'm not sure to understand the bug, is the concern a trackpad one or how linux copy paste is working?
<djsiegel> just with trackpad
<djsiegel> because trackpads accidentally touch it
 * seb128 reads the description again
<seb128> I've the impression is the concern that select and middle click do copy
<Laney> tap to middle click seems to be the problem
<seb128> isn't that off by default?
<kenvandine> asac, i can fix that... is that important for getting it uploaded?
<asac> kenvandine: shouldnt INDICATORDIR come from some libincdicate-dev .pv file?
<asac> kenvandine: no
<asac> .pc file i mean
<kenvandine> asac, that would probably be better yes
<asac> kenvandine: the package description is substandard
<kenvandine> actually maybe not
<asac> its not about multi line, but about short vs. long description ;)
 * kenvandine will complain to ted about that :)
<asac> Description: line is short description
<asac> and the lines after that are long description
<kenvandine> oh... yeah
<kenvandine> that is bad
<asac> also its not that useful ;)
<kenvandine> asac, shouldn't linitian complain about that?
<kenvandine> i thought i have seen it complain in the past
<asac> kenvandine: lintian complains if you start both descriptions with the same or if you start short description with package name
<kenvandine> ah
<asac> but it cannot see that you are trying to use a multi-line short description ;)
<asac> it could complain if short is longer  than long though ;)
<asac> but i guess nobody did that (yet) ;)
<asac> kenvandine: why wouldnt the indicators dir be suitable for indicate-dev?
<asac> or is that directory owned by the applet itself?
<kenvandine> i think the applet
<asac> hmm. ok
<asac> its already done
<asac> configure.ac:	INDICATORDIR="${libdir}/indicators/2/"
<asac> configure.ac:	INDICATORDIR=`$PKG_CONFIG --variable=indicatordir indicator`
<asac> seems fine
<kenvandine> yeah... that is provided by the applet, not indicate-dev
<kenvandine> actually it is
<kenvandine> nm
<kenvandine> two .pc files
<asac> Copyright (C) 2004 Gustavo Noronha Silva
<asac> where was that?
<kenvandine> some original fusa code that is included
<asac> ah ok
<asac> those are the logout dialogs
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> just wondered if anyone asked for permission to remove the "or later"
<kenvandine> dunno
<asac> The Debian packaging is:
<asac> Copyright (C) 2009 Ted Gould <ted@canonical.com>
<asac> that feels wrong ;)
<asac> also tell ted to replace that with canonical ;)
<kenvandine> well it is for the source... but not for the packaging
<asac> uploaded and pushed to bzr branch (i used the bzr branch to produce the package and not what i got from revu
<asac> )
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine files a bug to fix the description
<asac> kenvandine: no its abuot packaging. still it should be Canonical Ltd.
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> kenvandine: oh the project doesnt even exist
<asac> i use this now to push:
<kenvandine> ?
<asac> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/indicator-applet/sus-ubuntu
<asac> please adjust control accordingly in branch
<kenvandine> oh... it is par of indicator-applet
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> one sec
<asac> kenvandine: so for uploads start from core-dev branch and submit topic branches that have  unique name (like package revision)
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> in that way you dont need to delete branches or --overwrite them
<asac> kenvandine: while you are at it, use lp:... in Vcs-Bzr and the code.launchpad url in Vcs-Bzr-Browser: ;)
<asac> e.g. read-write location and read-only
<asac> ok thanks
<kenvandine> asac, humm... seems different reviewers have different opinions there :)
<asac> kenvandine: yes. but mine is right ;)
<asac> obviously
<asac> :-P
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> i already pushed... let me do that now
<asac> really. having a read-write location for plain makes sense ... dont you think?
<kenvandine> yeah... i agree
<asac> and -Browser for browser also :)
<kenvandine> i didn't know about -Browser
<asac> kenvandine: you can commit stuff with UNRELEASED
<asac> so we dont need to upload after this merge
<kenvandine> rodrigo_1's package used lp: and pitti had him change it
<asac> kenvandine: yes. but i am sure if he had used -Browser that wouldnt have been a problem ;)
<asac> i think pitti just wants that a browsable url is there
<rodrigo_1> hmm, what did I do wrong this time? :D
<rodrigo_1> instead of the LP:xxx thing?
<kenvandine> asac, pushed
<rodrigo_1> ah, for the vcs link
<kenvandine> rodrigo_1, hehe... yeah, asac was just telling me to do what pitti had you changed
<rodrigo_1> :)
<asac> kenvandine: where did you push it?
<asac> kenvandine: same location?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i can't push to code-dev :)
<asac> kenvandine: please dont commit stuff without having changelog open at UNRELEASED
<asac> kenvandine: also do release commits
<asac> kenvandine: look at the bzr log ... can you see which revision we exactly uploaded?
<kenvandine> asac, ok
<kenvandine> humm...
<kenvandine> i have just been using debcommit
<kenvandine> can't you just pull from my branch and merge?
<asac> kenvandine: ok i made a release commit now ... so you need to redo your changes
<asac> kenvandine: i can merge them in, but we need a new changelog entry on top
<kenvandine> oh, i see... i have just been using the same version
<asac> kenvandine: debcommit isnt the problem. you need to open changelogs with dch -i -DUNRELEASED
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: and before release you do a dch -r -Dkarmic
<asac> and use debcommit -r -e
<asac> (if you want to edit the release commit)
<asac> kenvandine: let me do that for you now
<asac> but please trash your branch after that (dont reuse)
<kenvandine> so we should always rebase on the core-dev branch for each new release?
<kenvandine> i guess that makes sense
<asac> kenvandine: always start with core-dev yes. then push it with a distinct name. e.g. lpxxxxx ... or ubuntu.0.1-0ubuntu2
<asac> kenvandine: ok i pushed it now
<asac> look at it
<kenvandine> ok, that seems different than what pitti was doing with the other indicator and notify-osd branches
<kenvandine> there are persistent packaging branches in the projects that are used for ppa builds, and from time to time pitti was merging changes
 * kenvandine looks
<asac> kenvandine: it depends either core-dev is the release branch or ~indicator-applets is the one
<kenvandine> ah
<asac> kenvandine: the release branch is what is supposed to be stable
<asac> the other one should only exist for topics
<asac> kenvandine: if you want a core-dev branch that should be the release branch. the other option is to add core-dev to the ~indicator-applet-dev team
<asac> if you have to merge back and forth its wrong and you might end up with changes never getting merged properly
<kenvandine> i wonder if that what pitti was doing
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: i think so.
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> seb128: [ubuntu/karmic] indicator-sus 0.1-0ubuntu1 (New)
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> i didnt do a licensecheck -r though
<seb128> I did do that before pinging you
<seb128> so it should be all good
<kenvandine> asac, i filed a bug for ted to fix the description
<asac> kenvandine: imo dxteam shouldnt do the packaging
<asac> they should focus on upstream sources and do those right
<asac> we maintain the debian/ branch instead
<asac> but maybe thats just me
<kenvandine> asac, i tend to agree with you
<kenvandine> but i do think they should describe the package
<asac> kenvandine: usually they should have a good description somewhere ... maybe on the project page. so we can copy that
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> this is a single project with a bunch of sources
<seb128> well usually we do the packaging
<seb128> for notify-osd for example MacSlow roll tarball
<seb128> and we do updates
<asac> oh dear
<asac> just noticed that the complete branch is a lumped together thing
<asac> ted did upstream changes without merging from an upstream branch
<asac> we need to trash that in future. otherwise it will become a pain to manage (or we should make a native package out of it)
<seb128> (no please not)
 * asac tries to forget what he saw
<seb128> usually way is that they should have their upstream bzr
<seb128> and we have a packaging one
<asac> right. but thats not the case here
<seb128> and when we want to update we do merge lp:upstream_product
<asac> either you merge from upstream fro new upstream bump or you maintain debian/ only
<seb128> and dch
<seb128> and build
<asac> dont tell me that
<asac> all i am saying that this branch is already lost
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> you cannot do that anymore with it
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's a new source
<seb128> just create a new clean one
<asac> its a native branch. period.
<asac> yeah
<seb128> a source+packaging
<asac> kenvandine: so we need to start the stuff from scratch
<seb128> so we just merge upstream when we want to update
<asac> kenvandine: but not today ;)
<asac> ping me if you want to do that
<seb128> (meeting in 22 minutes)
<asac> after alpha4 i think
<kenvandine> asac, they have a separate branch without the packaging... this is they way they do it
<kenvandine> but it can be a mess
<asac> kenvandine: yes. but check the bzr log -p
<asac> kenvandine: thats not what ted did
<kenvandine> yeah... i know
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> well ted can do what he want on his side
<kenvandine> all the dx stuff has this
<asac> we cannot use his branch then
<seb128> for the ubuntu packaging we want a packaging bzr we can merge on upstream bzr regularly
<kenvandine> we should just start from scratch
<asac> yes
<asac> thast what i am saying
<seb128> we don't want all ppa uploads from ted in the ubuntu package anyway
<seb128> so no point to have things too complicated
<seb128> he can have his own ppa packaging and we have an another clean one for ubuntu
<bryce> morning
<kenvandine> hey bryce
<seb128> hello bryce
<bryce> weirdly my desktop machine has been powering off at night the past two nights
<vuntz> seb128: quick poll
<vuntz> seb128: I have a gnome-panel-add.py script that does what it seems to do (ie, add a launcher or an applet to the panel config of the user)
<vuntz> seb128: do you think it's worth installing it in /usr/bin? Or should it live in libexecdir/gnome-panel, or simply as an example in datadir/gnome-panel?
<seb128> do it allow to replace or drop one too?
<vuntz> no
<seb128> does it take any position setting?
<vuntz> yes
<seb128> I would say it's useful
<ccheney> when is the meeting?
<seb128> but probably as a system command
 * ccheney thinks he is confused, heh
<seb128> ie /usr/lib
<seb128> ccheney, in one minute
<vuntz> so libexecdir
<vuntz> thanks
<bryce> heya ccheney
<ccheney> bryce: hi
<seb128> asac, ArneGoetje, kenvandine, asac, tkamppeter, awe: meeting
 * kenvandine is ready
 * awe waves
<ArneGoetje> hi
<ccheney> hi
<asac> ack
<seb128> ups sorry
<seb128> ok I'm there
<seb128> so no rickspenser nor pitti this week
<seb128> we will try to manage without them ;-)
<asac> agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-08-11
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> let's start if everybody is there
<seb128> good morning, afternoon, evening ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, start with the partner updates?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> lots of great stuff last week at the sprint
<kenvandine> the karmic boot experience related stuff is landing for alpha4, xsplash, etc
<seb128> did you talk to slangasek about getting xsplash on CD?
<kenvandine> also the fusa replacement will be landing soon after, we hope
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> need to remind him today though :)
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> yeah, fusa seems to be too short for alpha now
<kenvandine> OLS stuff is moving, evo-couch and deps should get another update today or tomorrow
<kenvandine> desktopcouch has been released
<seb128> cool
<kenvandine> and i think asac is working on bindwood
<seb128> let me know if you need sponsoring
<kenvandine> asac, status on that?
<seb128> those are probably not for alpha too
<asac> do we automatically get the new boot experience on existing installs or do we need to do something?
<kenvandine> automatically
<asac> kenvandine: not after the sprint. will do that after alpha4 is out
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> that is it for partner update
<asac> kenvandine: so i already have the new boot experience?
 * asac considers to reboot
<kenvandine> asac, not yet
<kenvandine> you will
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> today is freeze
<seb128> asac, right, I'm about to sponsor 2 changes and then xsplash need to be seeded
<seb128> you can install xplash from universe though
<asac> ok. i will wait
<asac> was just curious if i already had it on my system
<kenvandine> asac, it won't be "final" yet
<kenvandine> keybuk needs to move gdm to earlier in the boot process
<kenvandine> and there are a couple of flickers
<asac> sure.
<kenvandine> but getting there :)
<kenvandine> that is it for partner update
<kenvandine> moving on
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Riddell takes a swap day I think
<seb128> the kubuntu update is on the wiki for those who are interested
<seb128> bryce, want to do an xorg update?
<bryce> seb128, alright
<bryce> we decided to stay with xserver 1.6.3 rather than xserver 1.7
 * asac sad
<bryce> since it's (still) not released and potentially may not be as stable
<bryce> so the only other major remaining X piece is a new -ati/kms, which we put together last week with updated mesa/libdrm/kernel
<bryce> unfortunately testing showed that it was pretty buggy, so I've decided to hold off on uploading it until after alpha-4 is out
<seb128> did you upload the new ati you tested during the sprint to karmic?
<seb128> ok, you were faster than me on this one ;-)
<bryce> beyond this, it's just bugs fixing now :-)
<seb128> ok good, seems xorg is on shape for a great karmic ;-)
<seb128> is ArneGoetje around?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: yep
<seb128> ArneGoetje, any update for translations?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: did a lot during the sprint (see work report). Building new language-packs as we speak, not sure if they can still go onto the alpha 4 CD... need to ask the release team
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> any issue with queue we should know about? do we have stats on whether all packages have templates?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: no we don't
<seb128> ok excellent, thanks
<seb128> I think it's all for the usual round of updates
<ArneGoetje> seb128: I basically handed the queue checking off to the UTC team, since I'm busy on language-selector for the next week
<seb128> ok
<seb128> does anybody else has an update or topic for meeting?
<seb128> seems alpha4 is on track from a desktop point of view
<seb128> asac, are you confident about current firefox and network manager states?
<seb128> firefox 3.5 is default now?
<asac> yes.
<asac> today everyone should got firefox 3.5 by default
 * seb128 did
<seb128> works great ;-)
<asac> also noteworthy is that  multisearch was dropped  today !
<seb128> (greasemonkey version aside)
<seb128> nice ;-)
<asac> so no more slashdot stuff etc. ;)
 * awe sends asac good vibes after reading some of the comments over the past two days
<asac> thanks. i liked the ones where folks wanted to kill me ;)
 * seb128 hugs asac for the good work
 * asac moved to a bunker for now ;)
<bryce> sheesh
<awe> asac: isn't there a launchpad policy against crap like that?
<asac> there is, but someone has to enforce it
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<asac> and folks would start bitching about censorship
<asac> when we remove comments enterily ;)
<asac> entirely
<ArneGoetje> asac: do we need to get together to check translation related issues for the firefox migration?
<asac> no action needed. i am fine
<asac> ArneGoetje: yes. but after alpha4
<seb128> asac, do you still plan to try to solve nm on kubuntu for alpha?
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok. just ping me.
<asac> ArneGoetje: seems like the 3.5 template got not uploaded ... or import takes ages
<jcastro> seb128, I don't think anyone wanted him dead, just fired.
<asac> seb128: awe wanted to look further on that today
<awe> seb128: i'm working on it.  what's the deadline?  also, is there anyone in my time zone...
<seb128> jcastro, "just fired"
<ArneGoetje> asac: possible that they are still in the Needs Review queue
<asac> we have kde guy in #nm channel
<asac> awe: deadline is tonight
<awe> that could sponsor an upload if asac is offline?
<asac> maybe we can slip it in tomorrow
<asac> if it unbreaks kubuntu networking
<jcastro> seb128, I am doing a thorough review of exactly what happened for the entire thing
<seb128> well I think it's import enough as a fix to justify an upload tomorrow
<awe> ok.  i feel confident i can nail it today
<seb128> jcastro, ok thanks
<ccheney> once debian uploads their OOo 3.1.1~rc1 i will sync to that for karmic
<ccheney> which should get us the KDE support, etc
<seb128> ccheney, any eta on that?
<ccheney> not sure, hopefully later this week
<asac> awe: i will check before i go to bed ... after that maybe bryce or even slangasek
<awe> asac: ok cool
<ccheney> seb128: its too late for alpha 4 but should go in shortly after that
<bryce> awe, yeah just ping me if you need help
<asac> sorry bryce ;) ... just sponsor whatever awe gives you ... the current status is: it does not work at all ;)
<awe> asac: aha, carte blanche!
<awe> ;)
<seb128> ok
<asac> i guess so
<seb128> thanks asac
<ccheney> if OOo manages to keep their schedule final OOo 3.1.1 should be ready by the time of alpha 5
<seb128> anybody else has anything to add?
<asac> oh yeah on modemmanager please check your 3g modems. there might be regressions and want those to be reported and escalated asap
<kenvandine> just fyi... i will be on vacation 13-17
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> so returning tuesday
<seb128> I'm on vac for 2 weeks starting next week
<kenvandine> so lets break stuff before you leave :)
<seb128> and pitti will be back only the second week
<seb128> so we are pretty much turning to low speed next week
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> I think asac is on vac too
<kenvandine> sponsor queue will get long
<kenvandine> but we will survive :)
<ccheney> seb128: so you'll be gone until after FF? heh
<asac> seb128: oh sorry. i think i didnt get that you leave next week
<asac> i will be here next week. but the week after that (starting 23rd) i will be gone
<asac> rick send a mail with the exact dates i think
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so at least we have somebody there
<seb128> you next week, then pitti
<seb128> for sponsoring dholbach is back
<seb128> I think he can handle desktopish sponsoring for us
<seb128> or at least give an hand or urgent updates
<seb128> I will ping him about that
<asac> good
<seb128> GNOME 2.27.90 is due today
<seb128> next version is in 2 weeks
<seb128> robert_ancell and pitti will be back for that one
<seb128> ccheney, yeah, I don't have many feature and GNOME has standing exception
<seb128> so not really an issue
<ccheney> ah ok
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, we need extra people to get upload rights
<seb128> starting by robert_ancell and you
<kenvandine> soon i hope :)
<seb128> you guys should run for motuing ;-)
<seb128> any not really meeting topic
 * kenvandine will talk to dholbach :)
<seb128> nothing else to add? should we wrap now?
<asac> yes please.
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> have a nice evening
<asac> thx seb128 .... nice effective meeting
<ArneGoetje> thanks, good night
<seb128> asac, ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> 'night ArneGoetje
<kenvandine> good jost seb128
<kenvandine> s/jost/job
<bryce> thanks
 * kenvandine runs to lunch... bbiab
<awe> see ya
 * seb128 goes for dinner soon after some sponsoring
<tkamppeter> seb128: Sorry, missed the meeting.
<seb128> tkamppeter, that's ok, do you have anything to add out of the activity on the wiki?
<tkamppeter> No. It is all OK.
<seb128> ok good
<didrocks> seb128: new mutter release? from 0:44 (http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/mutter/2.27/) :/
<didrocks> well. I think the diff with my snapshot should not be so big :)
<seb128> didrocks, right
<didrocks> seb128: did huats tackle it?
<seb128> didrocks, right, no idea about what huats did on that one
<didrocks> ok, I will ping him. I have a descent plateform to test it properly again :)
<seb128> having good holidays?
<didrocks> seb128: great, thanks! I had a good walk with beautiful landscape over Annecy's lake :)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> good weather today?
<seb128> it was raining yesterday you said?
<didrocks> exactly, and apparently and it's becoming very hot now
<didrocks> the weather seems to go on the good side ;)
<didrocks> seb128: and you, 2.27.90 is still on a good shape? :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> there was not so many tarballs
<seb128> are most are easy changes due to freezes
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure that "very hot" is the good side ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: when you can drink a little bit and you are protected under the forest's trees, it's ok :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: and you, the weather is going to which side? :)
<seb128> the irish side
<seb128> which is good to me ;-)
<seb128> sun can come next week when I'm on vac
<didrocks> seb128: are you planning to move during your vacation?
<seb128> nothing planned yet
<seb128> but we will see
<seb128> depends of the mood and weather
<dobey> anyone have a few minutes to help with a translation packaging question?
<dobey> seb128: wink wink, nudge nudge :)
<seb128> dobey, don't ask to ask just ask ;-)
<didrocks> yes, two parameters that can change at the last minute :)
<dobey> seb128: so i don't really understand how the packaging of translations works in ubuntu
<seb128> what translations?
<seb128> language packs you mean?
<didrocks> well, going to have my dinner now. I will come back a little later to finish some stuff on quickly :)
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy
<dobey> seb128: well language packages, yes
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, have a good evening
<dobey> seb128: so the ubuntuone-client translations for example, aren't currently being installed by anything
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> dobey, so when you upload to universe nothing happens
<seb128> when you upload to main build go through pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> which means .mo are stripped and put on side
<seb128> ie not shipped with the deb
<seb128> those mo are collected and shipped in the languagepacks
<seb128> those mo are collected and shipped in the languagepacks later
<dobey> seb128: but the ubuntuone-client mo are not in the language packages currently it seems
<seb128> ie might be that languagepacks have not been updated since the strupping
<seb128> stripping
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep languagepack
<seb128> you can try to ping ArneGoetje or dpm about that
<dobey> seb128: but do i need to list those mo files in a foo.install for the binary package?
<seb128> since the source is new those might be stucked for moderation
<seb128> yes
<seb128> they should be there on a local build
<dobey> ok
<seb128> the mangler just collect /usr/share/locale
<dobey> i think it's a bug in the ubuntuone-client package then
<dobey> as none of the debian/*.install files list the .mo files at all
<chrisccoulson> nearly ready to build g-c-c now:)
<kklimonda> huh, was gnome-terminal updated recently?
<kklimonda> it stopped working with Terminus font.. I get some pango related crash..
<kklimonda> bug 412098
<ubottu> Bug 412098 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412098 is private
<seb128> kklimonda, no bug pango got updated, do you have current?
<seb128> ie 1.25.2
<kklimonda> seb128: no - 1.25.1. I've just upgraded
<kklimonda> so I guess it didn't make it yet
<seb128> try with .2 rather then it should be better
<kklimonda> seb128: as always you were right ;)
<seb128> cool
<kklimonda> did I just got unlucky - I see that .1 was uploaded shortly before .2 :)
<kklimonda> ?
<mac_v> dobey: hi... i was talking to andreasn about firefox and how it depends on gtk stcok icon, he said you were the right person to discuss...
<seb128> kklimonda, not especially welcome to unstable versions
<mac_v> dobey: there is a problem , because firefox depends on the gtk stock , while the labels dont exist in gnome
<andreasn> mac_v, he's slightly better than me to talk to, since you mentioned symlinks and icon names
<andreasn> and that's dobey's area
<mac_v> :) ok
<dobey> huh?
<mac_v> dobey: hi... the icons in firefox [bookmarks/history/recent-*] , dont change because they depend on gtk stock icons, which do not exist in gnome... how can we fix this?
<mac_v> i was thinking since we already have the appropriate icons but dont have the labels to use it, we could add symlinks
<dobey> i don't understand the question
<dobey> what labels/
<mac_v> dobey: we have gtk-close , and similar action icons , but not for the bookmark favicon , or the history ,
<dobey> ok
<mac_v> so they do not change with themes , but rather onsistently use only the gtk icons
<mac_v> consistently*
<dobey> those icons aren't in the theme
<mac_v> but we have similar icons > text-html.svg can be used for bookmarks , and search can be used for recent*
<dobey> no, that's the wrong solution
<mac_v> dobey: ok , so how do we fix it?
<dobey> search icon should be used for search
<dobey> which i'm sure firefox already has a feature of
<dobey> and a bookmarks icon should be used for bookmarks
<dobey> well the themes would need appropriate icons
<mac_v> dobey: oops not search > /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places/application-x-gnome-saved-search
<dobey> and i don't think those icons are in gtk+ stock anyway
<dobey> they are special icons in firefox afaik
<dobey> saved-search is probably even worse for recent
<dobey> recent != results of a search
<mac_v> dobey:  i was suggesting , we create new symlinks , with appropriate labels
<dobey> hrmm, i'm pretty sure the "recent documents" icon is in the theme though
<dobey> we're trying to get rid of the symlinks, not add more
<mac_v> atm the icon for recent is similar to >application-x-gnome-saved-search.svg
<mac_v> dobey: andreasn said the saem...
<mac_v> same*
<dobey> what icon is? the firefox icon?
<mac_v> dobey: the icons are not special icons , but rather gtk stock icons... but what would be the right  way to fix this , so that the icons change with themes?
<dobey> the icon in my panel for "Recent Documents" isn't
<mclasen> the right way to make gtk stock icons change with the theme is adding those icons to the theme
<mclasen> then it just works
<mac_v> dobey: the recently bookmarked , recently tagged
<dobey> i don't think gtk+ has a stock bookmark icon
<mac_v> dobey: iirc , there is a gtk bookmark icon , that is the same icon used by epiphany
<mac_v> mclasen: can we add them?
<dobey> sigh
<mclasen> mac_v: you have to argue that out with dobey, I'm afraid
<mac_v> :)
<dobey> the icons you're talking about aren't in gtk+
<dobey> (at least not according to the list i see in Glade
<mac_v> dobey: but firefox depends only on gtk icons , so if we add the gtk stock appropriately[either symlinks or new icons] , we can allow icons to change with themes.
<dobey> no it doesn't
<dobey> firefox has several of its own icons
<dobey> in its default theme
<dobey> some icons also come from the system theme though
<dobey> the icons you're talking about are NOT gtk+ stock icons
<mac_v> ah... ok
<dobey> (unless firefox also ships a patched gtk+ with additonal stock icons, anyway)
<mac_v> dobey: but how do we fix this? use firefox labels in gnome or ?
<mac_v> asac: suggestions
<dobey> what firefox labels?
<dobey> firefox isn't pulling them from the icon theme. it's pulling them from it's special theme magic stuff afaik
<mac_v> dobey: i can make a complete list of icons firefox uses...
<mac_v> which are not in gnome
<mac_v> dobey: would that help? i'm not really sure about this whole naming process , my concern is that the icons in the themes are not being used... and was wondering how to fix it...
<mac_v> any suggestions about how to proceed would be nice..
<dobey> if the way firefox themes work changed, then i don't know anything about it
<dobey> there are no icons in icon themes for the firefox icons that you're talking about
<dobey> and making symlinks to other icons that might be slightly 'similar' isn't a solution
<mac_v> dobey: yeah...ok...  so there is no way to allow theming the firefox icons?
<dobey> meh, and seb is gone :-/
<dobey> mac_v: i have no idea how firefox themes work, if they don't still work the way they did in 1.x/2.x
<dobey> mac_v: so i can't answer that right now
<mac_v> dobey: oh ok .... thanx for the help though :)
<dobey> but they probably shouldn't be themed either, anyway
<asac> dobey: firefox (by cross-desktop policy) can make use of gtk-stock icons ... not of those that are only gnome
<dobey> asac: yes, but mac_v is talking about icons that are not gtk-stock icons
<asac> dobey: right. i am not sure why he started to talk here ;) ... the pre-discussion was about getting a list of icons that are used and have no gtk-stock one ... so we can then poke that list to see if anything of that could go into gtk in the mid term
<asac> dobey: do you know the policy of what can become stock in gtk?
<mac_v> asac: i was actually talking to andreasn about this while we were discussing, he said ask dobey , so i thought i'll just get more info about this
<asac> ok. thought things were clear after our discussion.
<mac_v> asac: yeah... i was trying to ask dobey about how to proceed
<mac_v> so had to explain the whole problem ;p and confuse him ;)
<asac> mac_v: you need a list of icons and then talk to me ... thats how we left afaik
<mac_v> asac: sure , will do :)
<asac> see the point is that if you start to poke others it will cause confusion all the time because you probably didnt understand the full problem and the others most likely dont understand the firefox part :)
<asac> so its unefficient ... of course not trying to tell you what you must or must not do... just tried to guide ;)
<asac> and avoid duplication of discussion etc.
<kenvandine> asac, can you sponsor xsplash?
<mac_v> asac: i had started discussion with andreasn earlier , before you, he got back later , just completed the discussion
<asac> kenvandine: first upload? or update?
<kenvandine> seb128 was about too... then disappeared :)
<kenvandine> update
<kenvandine> new version
<kenvandine> minor tweak :)
<mac_v> nevermid
<asac> kenvandine: that probably means that seb is testing it ... he has no always-on irc setup. so reboots kill his session
<asac> not seeing him back now might mean that the package isnt ready ;)
<kenvandine> i hadn't pointed him at it yet
<kenvandine> dropped off while i was creating tarball and publishing on LP
<asac> mac_v: ok i see. thanks for clarifying ;)
<asac> makes sense then
<kenvandine> asac, lp:~xsplash-team/xsplash/ubuntu/
<asac> k getting it
<kenvandine> asac, thx!
<asac> kenvandine: its just one revision ;)
<asac> doesnt feel like an update
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> new version
<kenvandine> new tarball
<kenvandine> tiny change though
<kenvandine> "it sucks less"
<kenvandine> for alpha4
<kenvandine> i also split it into a packaging only branch
<asac> kenvandine: what i mean is: the branch has just one revision ;)
<asac> kenvandine: ah ok.
<kenvandine> figured that would make you happier :-p
<asac> yeah it does
<asac> kenvandine: i like debian/ only branches.
<asac> kenvandine: i am not sure if seb likes them though.
<kenvandine> asac, i can tell :)
<asac> i took quite some time to convince him to use bzr ... so that he might want things to be all of the same style ;)
<kenvandine> asac, if you look at what james_w is doing... someday that will do away with debian only branches :)
<asac> you can already do it. but then you still have an upstream branch ;)
<asac> havent really checked it yet as all my pieces are already in bzr branches and i dont want to trash all that for now
<asac> kenvandine: you do a release for just a one line fix?
<asac> ;)
<asac> besides from that its ok. except that i dont know why you removed the changelog in the initial revision
<kenvandine> ?
<asac> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251561/
<asac> look at the debdiff
<asac> thats 0.2-0ubuntu1 from archive vs. 0.3...
<kenvandine> oh
<asac> kenvandine: i can readd that easily. wanted to do something to the branch too
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - it's the same thing i mentioned yesterday ;)
<kenvandine> please do... i will re-add it in the branch
<asac> and overwrite the core-dev branch
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yeah... :)
<asac> kenvandine: well. either core-dev branch is release branch or something else (as we previously discussed)
<asac> kenvandine: i would suggest that you work against core-dev branch (or we can probably do a ubuntu-desktop branch)
<asac> but its your decision
<kenvandine> asac, yeah.. that is the goal here
<kenvandine> why i split it into a debian only branch
<kenvandine> but it wasn't in core-dev yet
<asac> kenvandine: there is a branch in core dev ... i will rename that as ".old" and mark abandoned
<kenvandine> ?
<asac> kenvandine: the debdiff suggest that Vcs-Bzr: didnt change
<asac> so i assume its alrewady there
<asac> let me check
<kenvandine> it wasn't an hour ago
<kenvandine> but slangasek just copied it to main
<asac> kenvandine: ok you are right then
<asac> kenvandine: so let me do this and also make the Vcs-Bzr-* headers as we did with the other
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> i will then always base on that branch :)
<asac> kenvandine: anything test worthy there? (feels harmless). did you test it?
<kenvandine> i tested it
<kenvandine> it is fine
<kenvandine> it is just better about hiding the panels
<asac> kenvandine: uploaded and pushed branch
<asac> kenvandine: i added some bzr-builddeb magic there
<kenvandine> asac, thx!
<asac> not really magic. the problem is that the upstream bzr branch doesnt have auto files generated
<dobey> asac: so i think the policy of what becomes gtk+ stock is "whatever mclasen decides to put in gtk+"
<dobey> asac: i have a quick general packaging question that you might be able to answer though...
<asac> thx. just ask ;)
 * asac should really get into looking at knetworkmanager mess :/
<dobey> asac: i am making a new tarball release for alpha4, and one of the packages is a new version, but it doesn't specifically fix any issues filed against the source package... do i need to find some lp bugs to list in the changelog, or is just putting "New upstream release." sufficient in these cases?
<asac> dobey: the latter. its nice to have bugs closed in changelog (especially if the bug list is short its easy to spot) though.
<asac> if you spot some bug later you can close them and paste the changelog while closing
<dobey> asac: right, ok. thanks!
<asac> as a rule of thumb using the same time it takes to prepare an update to document it should be the max
<asac> of course minus long running packaging builds ;)
<dobey> cool
<chrisccoulson> superm1 - you don't use gnome-volume-manager at all on mythbuntu do you?
<superm1> chrisccoulson, no, i dont believe we do anymore
<superm1> we did at a time
<superm1> chrisccoulson, it has an rdepends of mythbuntu-live-autostart, but that should probably go now
<chrisccoulson> cool. mythbuntu-live-autostart still has the following dependency: thunar | gnome-volume-manager
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<superm1> that tool needs a revamp in general...
<chrisccoulson> i was just looking at its rdepends, as g-v-m is a good candidate to be dropped from the archive now
<chrisccoulson> it's completely unmaintained and obsolete upstream now, and apparently ubuntu users are still sending bugs to bugzilla for it
<superm1> if you want to add a mythbuntu-live-autostart task to the bug to request removal from the archive, and subscribe ~mythbuntu, would appreciate it
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that. i'll have a quick look at the other rdepends first though, to make sure they can all go
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - seems g-c-c wants external libslab :-/
<seb128> vuntz, ^ you broke everything ;-)à
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * chrisccoulson goes away to do some hacking
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess there is a new tarball I've no noticed yet which doesn't build due to libslab changes?
<seb128> just coming back from dinner etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - this is 2.27.5
<seb128> but I've seen vuntz comimiting changes for libslab system build today
<seb128> hum
<seb128> vuntz was saying that .5 always use the copy
<chrisccoulson> dpkg-shlibdeps fails with: "error: couldn't find library libslab.so.0 needed by debian/gnome-control-center/usr/bin/gnome-control-center (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')"
<seb128> urg
<seb128> wait for the new tarball maybe then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, want to do some other upgrades?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://download.gnome.org/sources/vinagre/2.27/vinagre-2.27.90.tar.gz
<seb128> or http://download.gnome.org/sources/pygobject/2.19/pygobject-2.19.0.tar.gz
<seb128> or http://download.gnome.org/sources/vino/2.27/vino-2.27.90.tar.gz
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll take a look at those
<seb128> just pick one ;-)
<seb128> or several
<chrisccoulson> i'll take vinagre first ;)
<seb128> good
<asac_> seb128: which glib version will we ship?
<asac_> why does dan williams think we will get 2.24 and we have 2.21? are we lagging or did he mix up versions
<seb128> asac_, karmic? 2.22
<seb128> he mixes versions
<seb128> 2.21 is current unstable
<asac_> ok thats gtk i guess?
<seb128> gtk is 2.17
<seb128> we will have 2.18
<vuntz> seb128, chrisccoulson: hrm, g-c-c should work fine with internal libslab
<vuntz> ah
<vuntz> 2.27.5
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure why it breaks here :-/
<vuntz> it's completely broken
<vuntz> but it doesn't require an external one
<vuntz> it should be all fixed in git
<seb128> vuntz, going to roll a new tarball? ;-)
<vuntz> and http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591428 is nice too
<vuntz> seb128: I'm not a g-c-c maintainer
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=591428)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - thanks:)
<vuntz> seb128: and to be honest, I prefer to keep reviewing patches at the moment
<chrisccoulson> i'll leave this one for now and concentrate on some other stuff
<seb128> vuntz, you are right
 * seb128 encourages patch review from vuntz
<SkiDz> meh, not used mirc in years
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i have to go and eat some ice cream and then i will look at vinagre:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, enjoy!
<MDC2> vuntz, ping - got time?
<vuntz> MDC2: a bit busy. If your question is quick, it might work :-)
<MDC2> vutnz, ehm.. no it isnt :-) it's about libwnck and doing the right thing with workspaces/viewports... so if you don't have time we could take it some other day...
<seb128> bryce: are r6xx cards supposed to work with 3d in karmic?
<vuntz> MDC2: ah. Well, the right thing is to finish some very old patch that I have sitting around, not sure where
<vuntz> MDC2: (I had 2/3 of libwnck converted to a WnckWorkspace object that would hide the virtual desktop/viewports stuff)
<MDC2> vuntz, sounds like a good thing to do - if you do find - i could help finish
<MDC2> it*
<MDC2> vuntz, it would solve a lot of bugs in bugzilla...
<MDC2> vuntz, (also someday when you got time there's quite a few unreviewed patches for libwnck - but hey - no pressure :-) )
<vuntz> MDC2: yeah, I'm on gnome-panel patches right now. Next round is for libwnck
<MDC2> vuntz, great! hopefully I will have tile h/v ready by then :)
<MDC2> vuntz, just have some struts problem at the momen..
<MDC2> vuntz, if you don't find your patch I could give it a try and create it on my own... (?)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - i tried your bugzilla patch, but it still didn't work
<chrisccoulson> i've got it to build with an extra change now though
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251617/ seems to build ok with internal libslab now
<chrisccoulson> should try and see if it runs though ;)
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: did you use g-c-c from git + my patch?
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - no, i used 2.27.5 + your patch
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: so it's useless :-) My patch is for master :-)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll take a look at git then
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: and your patch is more or less part of what is in git
<vuntz> MDC2: depends how patient you are, I guess ;-)
<vuntz> MDC2: if you want to start now, better to start from scratch :-)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, that makes sense now
<MDC2> vuntz, something like 70% chances its gone?
<MDC2> vuntz, thing is I will have quite a lot time the coming days...
<MDC2> vuntz, but if it's gone - its gone :)
<vuntz> MDC2: I think I have it here
<vuntz> give me 5 minutes
<MDC2> :-D
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to push the 2.27.5 g-c-c version now? it builds ok now, so i'd rather not have to update to a GIT snapshot at the moment, otherwise that means refreshing all the patches again
<chrisccoulson> and i only just finished that for 2.27.5 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes please
<vuntz> seb128: I thought you were a g-c-c maintainer. You could do a tarball ;-)
<seb128> I could ;-)
<kklimonda> huh, Is it possible that gnome-settings daemon dies with Assertion like this: http://pastebin.com/d7aad2513 ?
<seb128> that seems a pulseaudio issue
<kklimonda> it seems to be
<seb128> but yes if the media key code crash
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> exactly
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - can you trigger the issue reliably?
<kklimonda> unfortunately no - it seems pretty random - got this twice before in the last 24 hours or so
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: now I've reproduced it
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I've disabled pulseaudio completely (autospawn = no in ~/.pulse/client.conf), killed pulseaudio and tried to change volume using media keys
<kklimonda> yeah, I did it again
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks like g-s-d is calling a pulseaudio function with an invalid pa_context somewhere - possibly because there is no pulseaudio spawned
<seb128> not using pulseaudio is not a good idea nowadays
<kklimonda> seb128: I'm trying to debug another issue :)
<vuntz> MDC2: mail address?
<chrisccoulson> i might take a look at that when i get the chance, but you should report it upstream anyway
<MDC2> libwnck@mejlamej.nu
<seb128> kklimonda, thanks for the tomboy update I'm sponsoring it now
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder how many people use libipoddevice :-/
<chrisccoulson> it's a rdepend of gnome-volume-manager
<vuntz> MDC2: you got mail
<vuntz> MDC2: please don't cry when looking at the patches (I didn't look at them, but I guess they're ugly)
<MDC2> vutnz, thanks a lot - wont (hopefully) bothering you now for a couple of days :-)
<vuntz> of course
 * vuntz sends another mail, with the patches
<MDC2> won't cry - will just fix the issues instead :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do we still need gnome-volume-manager somewhere?
 * vuntz wonders why mutt doesn't have some magic to detect missing attachments
<MDC2> vuntz, thanks again!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was looking to remove it, based on some discussion with hggdh and andre klapper earlier
<chrisccoulson> but some stuff still depends on it
<chrisccoulson> most of the depends or trivial it seems, but i'm not sure about this one
<seb128> "it" being the lib or gnome-volume-manager?
<vuntz> MDC2: fwiw, the plan is to remove deprecated API during 2.29, so it'd be a good time to break API
<vuntz> MDC2: if you know of any other things that might break API, we should probably give them some high priority
<chrisccoulson> libipoddevice has a depends on gnome-volume-manager currently, and i'm not sure how much it breaks without that dependency
<MDC2> vuntz, i'll see what i can found. something that might be good to add (won't break api though) would be the available area that windows can use (struts thingy)...
<seb128> dobey, if you need files between binaries you need a Replaces
<seb128> dobey, and having the configuration in the python bindings seem weird
<seb128> speaking about ubuntuone-client
<seb128> "if you move files between binaries"
<TheMuso> seb128: Oh, probably libcanberra-pulse is not seeded. Let me double check that today and I can seed it if its not.
<seb128> TheMuso, it's not it's in universe
<seb128> (just the binary but that shows that nothing in main depends on it)
<seb128> thanks
<TheMuso> Right so it needs to be promoted then.
<seb128> well the source is in main so it's basically a matter to have a depends on it
<seb128> or a recommends
<seb128> ie either in a GNOME package or in the seeds
<TheMuso> ok
<seb128> $ gjs-console examples/gtk.js
<seb128> gjs-console: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<seb128> gra
<seb128> hate libmozjs
<asac_> stop bitching ;)
<asac_> seb128: you probably used -rpath again
<asac_> to link gjs-console ... that would be wrong ;)
<seb128> asac_, I didn't change anything to this one, the upstream workaround probably broke on new version
<asac_> seb128: it probably broke on xulrunner update. but because they use --rpath
<seb128> " -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.2"
<seb128> (I just rebuilt)
<asac__> reconnect
<seb128> "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=":/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.2""
<asac__> 00:49 < asac_> you need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version`
<asac__> 00:49 < asac_> for runtime
<seb128> they have that in their log
<asac__> 00:50 < asac_> we are working on a real solution with upstream
<asac__> 00:50 < asac_> e.g. getting a stable mozjs.so for libdir
<asac__> 00:50 < asac_> i hope that happens this cycle still
<asac__> that syntax feels odd
<seb128> it's weird
<asac__> but if it exists and there is a libmozjs.so inside i wouldnt see a reason why it cant find libmozjs.so
<asac__> either they dont set it
<asac__> or i dont know ;)
<seb128> $ ldd /usr/bin/gjs-console | grep libmozjs
<seb128> 	libmozjs.so => not found
<seb128> 	libmozjs.so => /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.2/libmozjs.so (0x00c85000)
<seb128> why is it listed twice?
<asac__> thats scary
<asac__> ELF bustage?
<asac__> not sure
<chrisccoulson> vinagre should be a nice and easy update:)
<chrisccoulson> compared to g-c-c anyway
<asac__> feels like they used -lmozjs twice with -Wno-as-needed and our dynamic linker is broken
<asac__> objdump only shows libmozjs.so once
<asac__>   NEEDED               libmozjs.so
<seb128> asac__, thanks work once built using --as-needed
<asac__> heh.
<asac__> not sure why i had the right idea
<seb128> because you are a smart guy ;-)
<seb128> still weird bug
<asac__> yeah. thats a doko thing i guess
<asac__> also i am not  smart enough to fix this knetworkmanager beast
<asac__> i think they deserve to have no network
<asac__> its like putting a networkmanager abstraction in libglib
<asac__> and then wondering why it never works  ;)
 * asac__ builds the complete kdebase now to add a few print outputs for NM :(
 * seb128 hugs asac__ for the good work he's doing
<asac__> also noone on #kde-devel replies to me ;)
<asac__> even though i was polite
 * asac__ hugs seb128 back
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-12
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you want the new SSH plugin building in vinagre?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it has extra build-depends or potential issues?
<chrisccoulson> it has an extra build-dep on libvte
<seb128> seems ok
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll build it for now then
<chrisccoulson> we can always turn it off again if it causes any issues
<seb128> right
<seb128> asac__,
<seb128> $ usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`
<seb128> bash: usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.13: No such file or directory
<seb128> asac__, ^ is that normal?
<seb128> I'm on current karmic, it should use xulrunner-1.9.1 no?
<asac__> seb128: yes.
<asac__> its a bug
<asac__> i gave you the wrong template i think
<asac__> xulrunner-1.9.1 is better
<seb128> wrong template?
<asac__> wrong command
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - vinagre is done now too:)
<asac__> usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version`
<asac__> you could figure the 1.9.1 during build ... but for now hard code it i would think
<seb128> asac__, shouldn't "xulrunner --gre-version" default to 1.9.1 now?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, cool
<asac__> seb128: it should. but its a bloody alternative
<seb128> ok so the command is right but the alternative is buggy
<seb128> thanks
<asac__> well. i dont want an alterantive there actually
<asac__> but not yet sure what i really want
<asac__> at best we could get rid of that unversioned thing in the main binary and only ship one in -dev file
<seb128> seems I'm not the only one to dislike alternatives ;-)
<asac__> yeah. the concept is inheritently broken for user centric desktops ;)
<asac__> at least not without a great UI ;)
<slomo> seb128: hi :) you might want to sync gnonlin from debian/unstable and the new gst-plugins-{good,bad} pre-releases from debian/experimental
<seb128> slomo, hey ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - how are you?
<seb128> good! you?
<seb128> I just sponsored your g-c-c update
<seb128> now time to get a coffee ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. quite tired, but i'm sure i will wake up more when i've finished this coffee!"
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<didrocks> hey seb128 o/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<mac_v> seb128: hi... when is gnome 2.28 expected? is it for karmic or later?
<seb128> mac_v, new to ubuntu? ;-)
<seb128> mac_v, Ubuntu since warty ships after stable GNOME and with the newer version
<seb128> ie expect 2.28.1 in karmic
<mac_v> seb128: hehe... i was actually having a doubt ... didnt know the policy exactly :(
<seb128> you would expect us to ship with unstable versions?
<seb128> ie 2.27?
<seb128> anyway yes we will have 2.28
<mac_v> seb128: oh! just realized how stupid my question was! i actually wanted to ask when! but rather asked about the OS :/
<seb128> mac_v, GNOME 2.28.1 is oct 22
<seb128> and karmic is oct 29
<mac_v> ah... ok , thanx.. karmic i knew :)
<seb128> mac_v, we should have GNOME 2.28 in beta and 2.28.1 in karmic
<chrisccoulson> yay! i got a git account in gnome now:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waouh, that was quick, well done
<seb128> who advocated you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not sure. i selected the maintainer of g-s-d to vouch for me, but i'm not sure if there is more than one maintainer, and who advocated me
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that was pretty quick. i only applied last night before i went to bed!
<seb128> I keep telling pitti to apply too
<seb128> he was not sure he submitted enough patches
<seb128> I will get him to apply when he's back
<chrisccoulson> yeah, he should definately apply. i'm sure he's submitted quite a lot more than me ;)
<seb128> he ported a good bunch of gvfs to gudev
<seb128> and sent quite some patches over years
<chrisccoulson> yeah, he does a lot of work:)
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i just saw your email on d-d-l about signalling when the session is ready. i have some ideas for that, and I'll send them to the list when I get the chance (and can communicate them in a way that makes sense to everyone)
<chrisccoulson> s/some ideas/an idea
<seb128> chrisccoulson, cool
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you do one of the other updates yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. brasero is next on my list
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> there was also vino as well wasn't there?
<seb128> no, vinagre
<seb128> I did vino
<chrisccoulson> cool:)
<garymc> Hi im running ubuntu 9.04 ltsp, im connected through thin client. Now I installed Latest flash plugin from adobe site and every time i use Firefox to view youtube vids the firfox browser closes or disapears after 30 seconds
<garymc> Anyone know whats wrong?
<seb128> garymc, the adobe code is probably crashing
<garymc> how can i fix this?
<seb128> nothing we can do about complain to adobe
<seb128> it's closed source
<garymc> right should i uninstall it and install a differtn one?
<Tm_T> I assume we cannot recommend gnash as replacement?
<seb128> not sure what we can recommend
<seb128> but complain to adobe that their code is crashing
<seb128> or stop using flash
<artir> can xsplash be ran at this moment?
<seb128> yes
<fredp> btw, has anybody blogged about xsplash yet?
<seb128> not that I know but it's still rough on the edges
<fredp> ok, thanks for the info.
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> they are trying to get that somewhat working before blogging I think
<chrisccoulson> mpt - how should disk failure notifications be handled in g-d-u? they currently show a notification icon, plus a fallback notification with Ok/Cancel buttons
<chrisccoulson> (sorry if you've already discussed this before)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, do you know which package is responsible for the notifications?
<chrisccoulson> gnome-disk-utility
<mpt> chrisccoulson, please add a bullet point to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#gnome-disk-utility> with the text, or a screenshot, or both, of the notification
<chrisccoulson> mpt - will do:)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, if you're keen to patch it now, let me know, and I'll take a look at it ASAP
<seb128> chrisccoulson, one annoying thing is that you get that at every login
<chrisccoulson> mpt / seb128 - i can probably look at it, although not straight away. i could perhaps implement something similar to the low disk space warning, where you have the option to never warn again?
<seb128> well especially that what can you do when you got that out of ack and change disks
<mpt> chrisccoulson, seb128: Why would you want it to not warn you?
<seb128> because I know the disk has an issue
<mpt> What does "out of ack" mean?
<seb128> well it told me the disk shows some issues, I know about it
<artir> seb128: I've installed the xsplash 0.3 in karmic and the boot is the same as in usplash: ubuntu logo and progress bar
<seb128> does I need to have an icon in the notification area until end of times?
<chrisccoulson> i think the issue is that smart "failures" can indicate things like old-age and that the disk may fail in the future, and may not mean that the disk has already failed
<mpt> seb128, well, it probably shouldn't be using the notification area to start with ;-)
<chrisccoulson> so you might not want to see the notification every time you log in
<seb128> artir, that's expected, it should only show before gdm and to desktop then
<seb128> mpt, well my point is that I know about the issue now
<seb128> mpt, no need to keep telling me at each login
<mpt> I dislike "Don't warn me about this again" checkboxes in general because (a) it suggests the warning shouldn't have been an alert in the first place and (b) if you check it by accident, it's not obvious how to turn it back on again
<seb128> I want a "I know the disk has an issue but it works and I don't want to replace it now" button ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think the idea is that the alert allows the user to make a choice. they can either choose to replace their disk, or choose to ignore it (like in seb's case ;)), so the warning is valid, even if there is an option to not warn again
<seb128> what choice?
<seb128> the details about the issue are lacking too
<chrisccoulson> yeah. i have to admit, i've not seen the notification yet - but there is already a bug report about it
<mpt> Remind me again if I haven't replaced this disk in: [2 weeks    :^]
<chrisccoulson> mpt - that's a possibility
<seb128> that makes sense
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Cool, thanks!
<seb128> hey bratsche
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the thing is that even if want to replace the disk it's likely you don't have one handy
<seb128> ie need to order one, etc
<seb128> no point to show the warning every day until you receive it
<bratsche> Morning seb128!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - true. it's good that we have a warning now though. i had a disk fail on me last year with no warning. it just died and i couldn't boot anymore ;)
<mpt> ( Buy Another Disk Online... )
<mpt> $_$
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mpt - or (Request RMA...)
<chrisccoulson> no $$ there though;)
<mpt> What's RMA?
<chrisccoulson> "return merchandise authorization"
<mpt> oh, so not the Rubber Manufacturers Association
<chrisccoulson> it's a process manufacturers use for you to return goods directly to them that failed under warranty
<chrisccoulson> which is common for hard disks now, seeing as they have such long warranty periods
<chrisccoulson> "Rubber Manufacturers Association" - lol ;)
<mpt> Can a hard disk tell you programmatically when its warranty expires?
<chrisccoulson> mpt - i don't think so. you have to submit the serial number to the manufacturer, and they then tell you the manufacture date
<chrisccoulson> that's what i did with my disk anyway
<chrisccoulson> they then send you a new one, and you then send the failed one back in the box that they sent you the new disk in
<chrisccoulson> it's quite an efficient process:)
<seb128> I should check when I bought this disk
<seb128> it's around 3 years ago
<seb128> maybe it's still under warranty
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - most newer drives come with 5 years now. but 3 years used to be the norm
<chrisccoulson> my disks are only slightly older than yours probably, and they only had 3 year warranty
<chrisccoulson> they've just expired now :(
<chrisccoulson> right, i have to go and do some work now
<seb128> have fun
 * seb128 goes to take coffee
<chrisccoulson> heh, "fun" is the wrong word ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can think of more appropriate ones
<seb128> re
<Laney> wb
<seb128> mpt, if there is no user doing autologin and you start gdmsetup should the combo be empty or select a random user?
<mpt> seb128, it should default to yourself, I think
<seb128> mpt, and on the login screen if opened there? (ie gdm user)
<mpt> If you have both permission and desire to turn on that setting, you're probably wanting to set it to log in as yourself rather than anyone else
<Laney> The polkit combo should default to the current user if he has permission too imo
<mpt> seb128, is it possible to open the window from there? If so, why?
<seb128> mpt, I think it was part of the design spec, being able to set options from the login screen menu
<seb128> but let's ignore that for know if you think that's not a good idea
<mpt> seb128, ok, for that case I suggest the alphabetically first account
<seb128> we didn't add it to the login screen yet
<seb128> mpt, ok thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks too
<mpt> option menus shouldn't default to being empty, it looks weird
<mpt> (and it suggests empty is a valid choice when it isn't)
<seb128> right makes sense
<dobey> seb128: hey. can you explain the replaces thing a bit more? it doesn't make sense to me to have a package that Replaces: itself
<seb128> dobey, I probably did a typo in names
<seb128> dobey, if you move files from binary binary to binary-other you need to use Replaces on the old one
<jcastro> seb128, I see you got the fspot release you wanted!
<seb128> to tell to dpkg that binaries which are in binary are going to be overwritten by binary-other
<seb128> jcastro, ;-)
<dobey> seb128: oh ok
<Laney> where's the bug for alt-f2 (etc) not working?
<Laney> jcastro: did you have something to do with this release? :O
<seb128> dobey, that's because you don't have a fixed upgrade order, the new package could be unpacked before the other upgrade and trigger a "try to overwritte files from other package"
<seb128> Laney, gnome-panel I think
<Laney> bgo or lp?
<seb128> lp for sure
<seb128> maybe bgo too
<Laney> alright
<jcastro> Laney, no, I was just lamenting the old fspot we've been carrying forever
<seb128> bug #398826
<dobey> seb128: right. and << is the correct syntax for "less than"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398826 in gnome-panel "run application broken when setting background color set to "solid color"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398826
<Laney> thanks
<seb128> dobey, yes, it's either << or <=
<seb128> ie no "<"
<dobey> seb128: ok
<seb128> Laney, there is an upstream task
<dobey> seb128: should I add a Conflicts: for it too?
<Laney> it's not necessarily solid colour
<Laney> I have "background image" and it's broken too
<seb128> dobey, no
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey, conflicts is when you want to other one to be removed
<seb128> dobey, but it's usually not a good idea to copy conffiles around
<seb128> ie are you sure it makes sense in the python binary?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I've a box with this issue too
<seb128> Laney, it's subtle apparently, could be something else in the config
<seb128> or 2 different issues
<seb128> but it does happen on transparent backgrounds
<seb128> and some time on non transparents too ...
<seb128> blame it on vuntz ;-)
<Laney> seems like a strange thing to interact with
<Laney> fun bug
<dobey> seb128: yes, as the files are loaded by the python modules, and anyone else writing a tool that used those modules, but didn't actually require the binaries in ubuntuone-client, would end up having their scripts fail too
<dobey> seb128: unless we need to make a new -common package or something i guess
<garymc>  Anyone wanna help me create launchers that all users will have on their desktops in UBUNTU 9.04 LTSP
<garymc> I want a launcher all will see each time they log in
<seb128> garymc, add it to the Desktop dir for each user
<seb128> dobey, hum ok, let's have it in the python package for now
<garymc> seb128 is there a way I can make it appear on all users desktops with out having to do that
<garymc> im sure there is
<seb128> garymc, patch nautilus code
<dobey> seb128: cool, updated/pushed the branch for bug #412181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412181 in ubuntuone-client "Upgrade to 0.92.0" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412181
<seb128> dobey, ok thanks
<dobey> garymc: have a script in /etc/profile.d that copies the file over each time they log in
<chrisccoulson1> bratsche - your e-mail thread on d-d-l has gone way off topic now :(
<chrisccoulson1> everyones gone on to discussing if nautilus should do media handling :-/
<bratsche> chrisccoulson1: Yeah I know. :/
<chrisccoulson1> hopefully someone will pst something on-topic soon ;)
<chrisccoulson1> right, bbiab - need to move to another desk
<Laney> bah
<Laney> indicator applet isn't notifying me of IMs
 * Laney puts pidgin icon back
<garymc> anyone wanna talk me through adding a launcher for a web page, that will appear on all of my users desktops automaticly?
<chrisccoulson> garymc - you probably want #ubuntu for support
<lool> seb128: Just FYI the gtk+2.0 uploads break installability for a while on armel so they'd best be avoided during freeze when we're trying to get images to build   ;)
<seb128> lool, as said before that was now or in 3 weeks
<seb128> lool, I don't want to update a new gtk on friday before vacs
<seb128> and most of desktop team is away in the next weeks
<seb128> sorry about that
<lool> Alpha 4 armel image is today or is not at all   ;)
<lool> It's ok, we will deal with it now; just something to avoid  :-/
<seb128> lool, as said I would not do it usually
<seb128> but client side decoration is quite buggy
<seb128> and that was either having karmic buggy for 3 extra weeks
<seb128> or trying to squeeze it now
<lool> k
<seb128> I took a shoot at the second one
<mdz> is there a karmic bug report open about the screen blanking unexpectedly?
<mdz> ah, bug 397839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397839 in gnome-power-manager "Screen randomly goes off in karmic" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397839
<seb128> mdz, tricky bug
<kenvandine> mdz, yeah that is an annoying bug
<mdz> kenvandine: indeed, though I'm not sure it deserves Critical importance
<kenvandine> true
<cody-somerville> Hi
<cody-somerville> Can I get someone to review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cody-somerville/gnome-screensaver/drop-gpm-to-suggest/+merge/10047 ?
<blue0488> I am using a i7 cpu and I am unable to get the cpu temp from lm-sensors
<mac_v> blue0488: #ubuntu for help
<blue0488> yeah I am in there
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i emailed d-d-l now
<bratsche> Thanks.
<chrisccoulson> but i just noticed my suggestion is a bit similar to something someone else already touched on in that thread, but it sort of got "lost in the noise"
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Trying to talk to people on #gnome-hackers as well, but mostly I get responses like, "It would be better to just figure out why things are slow than to hide the slowness".
<bratsche> And I'm like, "Yeah I know.. but that's not a short-term project that I can just do right now." :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, its something that someone somewhere must be capable of solving. and it's not just about slowness - desktop loading is hideously ugly, and that won't be solved by loading it faster
<chrisccoulson> i'll let you read my suggestion anyway:)
<bratsche> Cool, thanks.
<seb128> cody-somerville, hi, that's a correct recommends
<seb128> cody-somerville, ie suggest would be wrong
<cody-somerville> Why is it correct?
<seb128> because the capplet has a button to do gpm config
<cody-somerville> right but if gpm isn't installed then it doesn't show it
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Very cool, thanks.  Reading now.
<seb128> cody-somerville, need to think about it, debian explicitly added the recommends
<seb128> anyway we are frozen for alpha now
 * cody-somerville is trying to get the Xubuntu ISOs to size.
<seb128> talk to slangasek he was unhappy about other uploads before today
<cody-somerville> Note that although I think it should be a suggests, I'd be happy if it was a recommends: g-p-m | xfce4-power-manager
<seb128> ie I'm not going to upload anything else today
<seb128> or at least not without slangasek approval
<chrisccoulson> no hurry for the brasero update then seb128?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not at all
<chrisccoulson> i will maybe relax for an hour or so then :)
<seb128> yeah, you should enjoy your evening
<seb128> you do enough ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i don't do as much as some people ;)
<seb128> some people who are paid to work there though
<cody-somerville> seb128, Steve said okay.
<seb128> cody-somerville,ok, I've to go now but if you find a sponsor feel free to get it uploaded
<mdz> I'm having some weird problems with flash content in karmic, the flash applets aren't responding to clicks at all
<mdz> anyone else seeing this?
<mdz> tried downgrading flash, switching back to firefox-3.0, nothing helped
<mdz> installing the native 64-bit flash plugin does, though.  perhaps nspluginwrapper is to blame.
<mdz> now to get audio working...
 * chrisccoulson must get around to upgrading his main desktop to karmic next week
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not running karmic yet?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - in a VM only at the moment, so gnome-shell love for me yet ;)
<seb128> +no?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats what i meant ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've not found the time to upgrade my desktop yet - i want to do a full reinstall really because i'm going to change the configuration of my disks quite a bit this time
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i get lots of flicker between GDM and my desktop now
<chrisccoulson> is that expected with xsplash?
<Ng> heh, interesting bug. can't import pictures from a new camera if there's one already plugged in
<dashua> chrisccoulson, There is some flicker, but not too much.
<dashua> Somewhat of a fade, but the flicker hampers what is being done.
<chrisccoulson> dashua - i don't see any fade
<chrisccoulson> only flicker ;)
<chrisccoulson> and quite jerky too
<dashua> There is a hint of a fade but the warty-final wallpaper has a weird transition from GDM to the desktop and then to my selected wallpaper
<dashua> Yeah jerky and out of focus.
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, did you notice that your deprecated applets are still in the add to panel dialog?
<seb128> with a "(deprecated)" label
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i didn't notice that
<chrisccoulson> one second
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you look if you get the issue too?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i see it too
<chrisccoulson> it also happens with the mixer applet too
<seb128> I wrote "you" but that's probably no you
<seb128> either an issue with the patch to silent cleaning
<seb128> or a bug in upstream code
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how to stop that? we still effectively install an applet (but a null one), to ensure that the config is clean. but that applet still has a title
<chrisccoulson> that dialog is part of gnome-panel isn't it?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if we need to patch that to hide deprecated applets? or if there is a nicer way to do it
<seb128> not sure, maybe vuntz knows
<superm1> i just uploaded lp:~superm1/gnome-screensaver/xfce-alternative for cody-somerville to fix that gnome-screensaver bit as mentioned a little bit ago.  can one of you guys in ~ubuntu-desktop merge it?
<seb128> superm1, can't you do it?
<superm1> i'm not part of ~ubuntu-desktop am i?
<chrisccoulson> ubuntu-core-dev is isn't it?
<seb128> superm1, all main uploades should be able to commit there
<seb128> uploaders
<superm1> seb128, oh awesome :) will do then
<seb128> superm1, thanks
<mclasen> chriscoulson: I forget the details, but we have a gnome-applets patch that does that for a few applets
<mclasen> (replace by nullapplet _and_ make it not show up in add dialog)
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - i would be interested to have a look at that:)
<mclasen> if only I knew the url offhand...
<mclasen> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/gnome-applets/ I guess
<chrisccoulson> i added a patch recently to deprecate some more applets, as we don't really need them anymore, but there is still the issue that they show up
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll have a look
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - do you think modemlights and battstatus should be deprecated in the upstream tarball now?
<chrisccoulson> those are the 2 more we just got rid of
<mclasen> really, they are all quite useless...
<kklimonda> are there some bugs in gnome-power-manager or in idle detection code? Mine doesn't seem to put screen offline, also gnome-screensaver never starts..
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree. i see you've already made battstatus a null applet in fedora too
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i've seen some users mention that
<chrisccoulson> is gnome-screensaver even running? i'm sure i've seen it working ok here...
<kklimonda> yes
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not 100% sure
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<kklimonda> also I have configured gnome-power-manager to put my display to sleep after 30 minutes but It stayed on all night
<superm1> kklimonda, last mention i heard was it's actually an X bug
<kklimonda> I'll run screensaver with --debug tonight, maybe I'll get something useful
<superm1> i subscribed to it this morning myself to keep an eye on it:  bug 397839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397839 in gnome-power-manager "Screen randomly goes off in karmic" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397839
<kklimonda> superm1: it's another issue which I also experience - maybe they are somehow connected though..
<chrisccoulson> superm1 - isn't that the opposite issue? ;)
<superm1> chrisccoulson, well the thing is this blanking isn't synonymous with the screensaver coming on.  it's completely independent
<superm1> but i see what you mean :)
<kklimonda> btw, is there some short xsplash description I could use when people are asking about it? :)
<kklimonda> is it supposed to replace usplash?
<seb128> kklimonda, the issue could be bug #407491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407491 in gnome-power-manager "[karmic] gnome-power-preferences not storing settings" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407491
<seb128> kklimonda, sort of, it's an xorg splash and used for after login too
<chrisccoulson> i don't understand how the g-p-m idle detection stuff works
<chrisccoulson> it gets idle status from gnome-sessions presence API
<chrisccoulson> or at least it seems too
<chrisccoulson> so it could be a g-p-m, g-session or g-screensaver issue ;)
<chrisccoulson> or all 3
<kklimonda> seb128: hmm.. but default settings are to put display to sleep after 30 minutes (at least on my computer) so it shouldn't be an issue.
<seb128> ok so I don't know
<seb128> the one looking after gpm is pitti
<seb128> and he's on holidays
<Nafallo> seb128: thank god we don't have this maintainer upload lockin Debian has ;-)
<seb128> Nafallo, the issue is not an upload one there but a debug one
<kklimonda> Nafallo: well, they don't have a 6 month release cycle we do.. :)
<seb128> Nafallo, want to debug? ;-)
<Nafallo> seb128: I just failed at debugging netbook-launcher. think you're asking the wrong guy ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i wish i had a laptop here :( i'd spend all night debugging this then ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it would all be fixed by the time you wake up in the morning!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128_> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thats probably a little over-optimistic
<kklimonda> :D
<chrisccoulson> i bet pitti could have it debugged and fixed in 45minutes ;)
<seb128_> I don't think pitti knows the specific about screen blanking
<seb128_> he's rather looking at suspend, etc issue usually
<seb128_> but yeah maybe ;-)
<davmor2> will the shutdown restart stuff find it's way back into fusa?
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - is this the one which fixes the deprecated applets showing in the dialog?
<chrisccoulson> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/gnome-applets/devel/gnome-applets-no-mixer-icon.patch?view=markup
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could edit the server file on my system and try it actually ;)
<chrisccoulson> it fixes it:)
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ i just pushed a change to the gnome-applets branch to hide those applets
<chrisccoulson> probably not worth an upload on its own though
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128_> not during freeze in any case
<chrisccoulson> but its there ready for the next update;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - i see fedora deprecated sticky notes too
<chrisccoulson> we probably wouldn't be popular with users if we did that though would we?
<seb128_> no
<chrisccoulson> with all the mono discussions that keep happening ;)
<kklimonda> heh
<seb128_> quite some people seem to prefer it to tomboy or gnotes
<seb128_> well there is gnotes now
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried gnotes yet
<chrisccoulson> tomboy seems to work ok here
<kklimonda> well, sticky notes are minimalistic and actually look like sticky notes.. on the other hand tomboy looks bloated..
<chrisccoulson> wierd. on my system, sticky notes uses over 10MB
<chrisccoulson> and tomboy only 8.8
<chrisccoulson> sticky notes is bloated ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I was actually thinking about design but indeed the amount of ram that sticky notes are using is weird..
<kklimonda> maybe they are written in python? :}
<chrisccoulson> sticknotes is all C i think
<kklimonda> yup
<kklimonda> they were there way before python has become a resolution to all our problems :/
<chrisccoulson> i don't like python very much
<chrisccoulson> but thats probably because i don't know how to write it ;)
<seb128_> python is great
<chrisccoulson> i only know C :(
<chrisccoulson> i need to find some time to learn it really ;)
<seb128_> python is easy to learn and make lot of small hacking fun
<kklimonda> seb128_: it's great for all those small scripts etc.
<seb128_> yes, it's not made to write desktop applications
<kklimonda> seb128_: but I hate seeing yet another applet/daemon taking over 20-30mb of ram..
<seb128_> right, it's not good for services
<chrisccoulson> i'm currently working on some old products at work where the software was written in assembler ;)
<seb128_> but for ie update-manager works great
<kklimonda> I wonder if Vala will get some friction in gnome community..
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - it's already used a fair bit in tracker
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: that's because vala's developer works on tracker too..
<chrisccoulson> yes ;)
 * davmor2 likes the new disc management tool :)
<kklimonda> hmm? pi.. py.. palimrest?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i don't think gnome-session is setting the session idle
<chrisccoulson> ah, but that shouldn't matter for blanking the display
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-13
<kklimonda> why is desktop-bugs ML inactive?
<kklimonda> hmm.. it isn't
<kklimonda> I wonder why don't I see new posts neither on gmane nor https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/
<seb128_> the archive are not on for bugs list
<seb128_> too many informations and nobody going to browse that online
<kklimonda> seb128_: I was planning to use news client to get info about new bugs (and read MLs) so I can declutter my mail box :)
<seb128_> no luck for you then
<seb128_> 'night everything
<kklimonda> but if new bugs are sent to desktop-bugs ML then they should be available from gmane..
<jcastro> bratsche, wait, you're the guy who fixed bgo:56070? Man, if I would have known that I would have bought you a steak dinner.
<bratsche> jcastro: Hey dude!  How's it going?
<jcastro> good, I just wandered across your page on the wiki
<bratsche> jcastro: Dude, I ordered an Intel X25-M now after I saw yours in action.
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> they just started reshipping the new ones right?
<bratsche> I'm not sure.
<bratsche> I can't wait, I'm so excited.
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> check these out dude: http://www.fusionio.com/Products.aspx
<bratsche> Oh hot!
<bratsche> jcastro: Whoa.. I just noticed the price tag on that.  80gig for $895?  heh.
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i bet you're looking forward to your holiday now seb128:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes ;-)
<seb128> the week has been ok but still I didn't take much days off this year
<seb128> so it will be good to have a computer break
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you're always here ;)
<seb128> I will try to be good at not working during those
<chrisccoulson> yes, you should have a proper rest ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, i have to disappear, i'm working away off site today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good luck
<seb128> is that better than "have fun"? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks. have a good day :)
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<didrocks> morning everyone o/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, ca va ?
<didrocks> hey seb128! Oui oui, ça va, toujours comme le temps qui est magnifique :)
<didrocks> seb128: et toi ?
<seb128> ca va bien
<seb128> le temps est gris ici
<seb128> ca me va pour bosser
<didrocks> oui, quand il fait trop chaud, bosser devient difficile :)
<seb128> jcastro, hello
<seb128> jcastro, could you add gnome-disk-utility to launchpad?
<seb128> so we can add upstream tasks
<davmor2> Outta curiosity is there a reason why a new instance of evolution is open when you click on a date in the panel calendar, this is when you have  evo open for email
<davmor2> in fact I just check it does it if you click on 2 different dates in the calendar
<seb128> it's not a new instance
<seb128> it's a new view
<seb128> and yes, clicking on a calendar doesn't mean you want to switch away from the email you were reading
<seb128> it's a non disruptive behaviour
<asac> hey. yesterday i rebooted and had hoped for parts of the new boot experience. did anything of that already land?
<asac> do i need to do something? like upgrading to grub2?
<seb128> asac, you should have get usplash running
<seb128> xsplash I mean
<asac> seb128: how would i see?
<seb128> do you have a custom background?
<seb128> autologin on?
<asac> xsplash is not installed ;)
<seb128> ok, so you don't ubuntu-desktop installed?
<asac> let me install ubuntu-desktop and see if that got removed again
<seb128> +have
<seb128> what got removed?
<asac> also for about 2 years i am seeing the kubuntu splash screen ;)
<asac> seb128: ubuntu-desktop
<asac> ok now i have xsplash 0.4 ;)
<seb128> need to restart my session, e-d-s crashed or something
<seb128> and that frozen my gnome-panel
<seb128> can't start evo now
<asac> heh
<seb128> re
<seb128> better now
<davmor2> seb128: thanks for explaining :)
<seb128> asac, it's not really fancy now
<seb128> ie still flickering
<seb128> and it's confusing if you use a different image
<asac> seb128: how can i reset everything splash related?
<seb128> reset?
<asac> seb128: as i said i am seeing the "Kubuntu" start thing for about 2 years now ;)
<seb128> ah
<asac> i guess there is an alternative or something ;)
<seb128> asac, gconftool-2 --unset /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<seb128> asac, gconftool-2 --unset /apps/gnome-session/op
<seb128> op
<seb128> asac, gconftool-2 --unset /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<asac> seb128: i dont think the kubuntu thing i am seeing is gnome-session related.
<seb128> we default at not showing splashes nowadays
<asac> its what i get after grub
<seb128> ah
<asac> anyway running those commands now. they cannot hurt ;)
<seb128> asac, $ update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<asac> yay
<asac> thats it
<asac> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so - priority 55
<asac> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so - priority 10
<asac> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-xubuntu.so - priority 10
<asac> kubuntu is rude ;)
<asac> prio 55
<asac> good bye kubuntu start screen ;)
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, np
<seb128> soren, your g-c-c bugs seems not really a bug
<seb128> soren, ie don't set virtual setting if you think those are broken
<soren> seb128: Err... gnome-display-properties sets that for me.
<soren> And gives me no way to revert it.
<seb128> well there is no way to know why it has been set
<seb128> could be for a good reason
<seb128> in which case you don't want an option to unset it there
<soren> So what do you suggest?
<seb128> I would suggest that the display capplet should never play with virtual
<seb128> and xorg should do the right thing
<james_w> the thing that sets virtual could set it to max(needed virtual for configuration, maximum possible screen resolution)
<soren> Fact of the matter is that users can paint themselves into a corner with no way to get back out (short of "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<james_w> then virtual would never restrict the screen resolution options
<seb128> that's rather a screen-resolution-extra issue then
<james_w> yep
<james_w> assuming that's what happened
<soren> james_w: Well... You can't really do that, since you don't know if the user is going to plug in an external screen with an even higher resolution later on.
<james_w> true
<james_w> that's a limitation of X though
<soren> james_w: I guess a fix would be to let XRANDR report resolutions that it can't actually set, and then let gnome-control-center fiddle with virtual so that it'll fit.
<soren> Since that's basically what it does already (when no virtual size is set).
<james_w> that could work as well
<soren> AFAIUI, anyways.
<seb128> having to tweak virtual sucks
<soren> It does, yes.
<james_w> tseliot is the person that knows most about this
<seb128> xorg should just be working
<seb128> assigning the bug to him since he wrote those changes
<soren> To be brutally honest, I don't really care much about the bug. I just helped a dude get out of it, and wanted to make sure the bug was filed.
<tseliot> seb128: what bug is that?
<soren> The problem is valid. The suggested root cause or fix or whatever, perhaps not. :)
<seb128> tseliot, bug #412948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412948 in gnome-control-center "Screen stuck at suboptimal resolution due to virtual size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412948
<seb128> soren, speaking about bugs do you still work on vm-builder etc?
<soren> seb128: In theory, yes.
<soren> seb128: I've been on holiday or at conferences for the past month and a half, so I've had little or no time to do anything VMBuilder related.
<seb128> soren, there is some sponsoring bugs waiting for ages
<seb128> soren, if you could have a look at some point I'm sure dholbach would hug you
<soren> seb128: I have every intention of going through all of that as soon as I have just a tiny bit of time. :)
<seb128> soren, ok thanks ;-)
<tseliot> seb128, soren: would it be ok if g-c-c set the virtual resolution to 2048x2048 (which shouldn't break direct rendering) unless something bigger is required?
<seb128> I guess so
<tseliot> only some intel cards and ati cards can handle >2048
<seb128> it would limit the buggy cases probability
 * tseliot nods
<soren> tseliot: IIRC, we don't do that for a reason.
<soren> tseliot: The reason could be any of the following:
<soren> tseliot: To avoid making X reserve a whole bunch of RAM that it'll never need anyway.
<soren> tseliot: Or because compiz doesn't work when the virtual screen is so big.
<Amaranth> compiz will work with 2048x2048
<soren> tseliot: I seem to have heard both reasons, but I'm not sure which (if any) is valid.
<Amaranth> of course shatter will fix all of this...
<Amaranth> whenever that comes
<soren> shatter?
<soren> Is that like damage?
<tseliot> soren: things work differently with intel + UXA now. It can dynamically resize the frontbuffer
<Amaranth> soren: it's a rework of the framebuffer setup in xorg
<Amaranth> soren: ajax has been working on it off and on for years
<soren> tseliot: Ah. right, my brain is probably outdated.
<tseliot> soren: and direct rendering (hence Compiz) is not broken with 2048x2048
<tseliot> ok
<lool> kenvandine: I dont quite understand why you redid the xsplash packaging changes instead of just merging the branch, but it seems all is in so I closed the merge request
<tseliot> last time I tried this with my intel card I wasn't even asked to set the virtual resolution
<davmor2> seb128: did easy codec get added to rhythmbox too I can't remember?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and that works on current iso I just tried
<davmor2> seb128: Ah okay cool that's what I was going to do :)
<seb128> the totem one is broken
<seb128> known issue
<seb128> lunch time bbl
<asac> Riddell: you should add your canonical.com address to launchpad :)
<asac> in that way you wouldnt show up as a random guy on code hosting ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.head
<Riddell> mm, good idea
<seb128> slomo, hey
<kklimonda> seb128: wrt bug 412808 - is it worth to push it upstream if I can't reproduce it with --sync ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412808 in totem "totem crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412808
<seb128> yes
<seb128> they might have a better clue how to debug
<seb128> or about what is going on
<seb128> it's going to stay there for ever otherwise
<seb128> slomo, is easy codec install working in totem debian?
<slomo> seb128: i don't know, there's no reason why it shouldn't work ;) why?
<seb128> slomo, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591677
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591677 in GStreamer backend "Easy codec installation is not working" [Normal,Needinfo]
<slomo> seb128: ok, so definitely a totem problem... since when? 2.27.1 or .2?
<seb128> slomo, I just noticed with current version
<seb128> I'm not sure if 2.27.1 had the issue, I don't test every day
<seb128> can you confirm on debian too?
<slomo> seb128: hm, for me it just complains that a decoder is missing but not installed
<slomo> but it doesn't launch the codec installer
<seb128> slomo, ok, here I get the data flow error
<slomo> seb128: yes, totem is broken... bacon-video-widget-gst-0.10.c:1565:bvw_check_missing_plugins_error: no missing-plugin messages
<slomo> although there is
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks, want to comment on the upstream bug?
<slomo> already done
<seb128> thanks!
<slomo> i fear that i broke it while adding support for mounting gio locations because that works similar
<seb128> slomo, I can test easily with 2.27.1 if you want
<slomo> seb128: that'd be great :)
<seb128> slomo, was broken there too
<seb128> slomo, works with 2.26.2
<MDC2> vuntz, is screen->priv->workpsace_type really necessary?
<slomo> seb128: thanks, then i have no idea what could be the reason without looking at the code :)
<vuntz> MDC2: you know you're asking something about a patch that is 1.5 years old ;-)
<MDC2> vuntz, yeah i know.. sorry..
<vuntz> MDC2: I think it was there only to have a cache; easier than recomputing things every time
<vuntz> MDC2: but feel free to do things in a different way
<MDC2> vuntz, but isnt it possible to have both workspaces and viewports in the same wm?
<MDC2> vuntz, i'll hack something up.. at least it compiles now :)
<vuntz> MDC2: yep, it's possible
<vuntz> MDC2: but in that case, libwnck will just handle the real virtual desktops
<vuntz> MDC2: at least, that's my opinion
<vuntz> MDC2: anybody using viewport to implement workspaces inside virtual desktops is a weid user
<vuntz> weird
<vuntz> and I don't feel it's worth making things more complex for this 0.01% use case
<Amaranth> No one should ever use both at the same time
<Amaranth> afaik compiz is the only WM in active usage that uses viewports and at least in ubuntu we completely disable using virtual desktops at the same time
<MDC2> vuntz, well i guess they are, I'll see how I'll implement it (taking the easiest path). But if I'm right, you'd like to have virtual desktop as an umbrella for all sort of crazy workspace, viewports things out there, and the "high level" api will just use that, but you could also get "low level" stuff such as what real wm workspace am i sitting on.. right?
<MDC2> Amaranth, kwin uses workspaces?
<Amaranth> MDC2: Actually Workspace is the high level and virtual desktop/viewport is the low level but yeah
<Amaranth> MDC2: last time I checked it seemed to
<Amaranth> although, again, workspaces is the wrong term because it can apply to both :P
<MDC2> Amaranth, oh.. did you mean vuntz 1.5 year old dusty patch?
<MDC2> if so.. crap. ;-)
<vuntz> MDC2: no
<vuntz> MDC2: virtual desktop is the technical term for the "real" workspace
<vuntz> MDC2: so the low level is virtual desktop or viewport
<vuntz> MDC2: high-level is workspace
<MDC2> vuntz, damnit ;-) haha.. ok thanks..
<seb128> vuntz, do you still use the modified gnome-session dialog in opensuse?
<seb128> vuntz, is the srpm or patch online somewhere?
<vuntz> seb128: tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/browse.py
<vuntz> you should bookmark it :-)
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<seb128> vuntz, you stopped using the custom dialog?
<vuntz> seb128: no
<seb128> hum
<seb128> oh, it's tile_ui
<seb128> confusing title
<james_w> seb128: why did you think bug 403192 was in gdu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403192 in gnome-disk-utility "update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_devices()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403192
<seb128> james_w, because it crashes in gdu_something?
<james_w> ok
<james_w> it's using a NULL pool though
<seb128> james_w,  #0 0x00135b5e in gdu_pool_get_devices () from /usr/lib/libgdu.so.0
<seb128> which is libgdu
<seb128> which is g-d-u
<seb128> james_w, you think the bug is somewhere else?
<james_w> update-notifier
<seb128> james_w, why?
<james_w> (and the same bug in gdu-notifier
<james_w> )
<tseliot> seb128, soren: screen-resolution-extra should work better now. A debdiff is available so that we can upload it after the freeze
<james_w> because it's not checking the return from gdu_pool_new()
<seb128> james_w, note that there is dups from other apps
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> I didn't try to investigate, just cleaned g-d-u bugs
<james_w> sure
<james_w> just wondered if I missed something
<seb128> no, I just did triaging
<seb128> not debugging
<seb128> thanks for looking into the issue!
<james_w> if it can't connect to system dbus for example then it will return NULL
<james_w> not sure what update-notifier should do in that situation
<james_w> also "Couldn't get daemon properties" and "Couldn't enumerate devices:"
<seb128> hum, not sure either
<seb128> I guess you are screwed if you can't connect to dbus anyway
<seb128> just exit with an error?
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w. how are you?
<james_w> good thanks
<james_w> how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252490/ would be my proposed patch for the same issue in the gdu notification
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128:)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i'm good thanks. i just arrived back at work and realised i've ran out of coffee though
<chrisccoulson> so that's not so good ;)
<seb128> vuntz, ok, you have the same bug that we have there (ie you didn't fix it)
<seb128> vuntz,  _h used for both hibernated and help there
<vuntz> possibly
<vuntz> here, I have _Hiberner and _Aide ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm really confused about bug 409621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409621 in gnome-settings-daemon "The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error. During on a FreeNX server suring a session." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409621
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why?
<chrisccoulson> the reporter says that disabling the keyboard plugin stops the crash
<chrisccoulson> but the trace with the --sync option suggests an issue with the xrandr plugin doesn't it?
<chrisccoulson> unless i'm misunderstanding something
<seb128> the issue is a xrandr not available one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems possible
<seb128> I guess that libxklavier set the handler which catch the crash
<seb128> all the g-s-d crashes tend to be confusing ones in xkl
<seb128> I think that's because libxklavier has some code to catch exceptions
<chrisccoulson> possibly. when it involves anything to do with Xorg, then I get confused;)
<seb128> libgnomedesktop uses         gdk_error_trap_push ();
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - should that not stop the application from exiting?
<seb128> it should
<seb128> I'm wondering if the libxklavier handling doesn't break things
<chrisccoulson> maybe
<chrisccoulson> i saw a gsd crash when i logged in yesterday too, but i couldn't recreate it again
<chrisccoulson> and that was an untrapped X error too
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if i should start always running g-s-d with --sync for a while just in case it happens again
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want to upstream the bug?
<seb128> it has enough details for that now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do. do you mind if i do it when i finish work though?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sure no hurry
<chrisccoulson> cool:)
<seb128> I don't really understand it either
<chrisccoulson> it's difficult to do things without my employer noticing ;)
<seb128> "	if (gdk_error_trap_pop ()) {
<seb128> 	    g_set_error (error, GNOME_RR_ERROR, GNOME_RR_ERROR_UNKNOWN,
<seb128> 			 _("unhandled X error while getting the range of screen sizes"));
<seb128> 	    return FALSE;"
<seb128> that should catch the error
<seb128> oh in fact that's the error he gets
<chrisccoulson> it should. i don't understand what happens inside XRRGetScreenSizeRange though
<chrisccoulson> does that block?
<chrisccoulson> it must do i suppose
<seb128> no, I guess the nxserver doesn't handle that call
<seb128> but that should not make gsd crash since it's trapping xorg errors
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems strange. and the interaction with the keyboard plugin is wierd too
<seb128> well as said g-s-d crashes to be confusing
<seb128> libxklavier does something which makes it catch crashes evening if they come from other codepart there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583709 seems similar
<ubottu> Gnome bug 583709 in plugins "Crashes on startup logging in from remote." [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> comment #16
<rodrigo_> seb128: any news on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/evolution-couchdb? I submitted a new package with the latest fixes and jonathan riddel was going to take it from my ppa, but had no news till now
<seb128> rodrigo_, weird pitti said he did upload
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> did you get it rejected for some reason?
<seb128> it's not in the queue
<rodrigo_> no, no news since Dublin
<seb128> Riddell, ^ did you upload that one?
<rodrigo_> ah, didn't see Riddell around
<Riddell> no, I spoke to rodrigo_ on the last day of dublin as he was leaving and he said it hadn't appeared on revu
<rodrigo_> Riddell: I submitted the package to my ppa, as we discussed
<Riddell> but didn't hear anything since
<Laney> rodrigo_: please specify a license for the packaging
<Riddell> I still need a ping :)
<Laney> :)
<rodrigo_> Riddell: sent you a mail also :-)
<seb128> Laney, do we care?
<Laney> I care, ftpmasters care
<Laney> AAs may not
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems Laney might want to play sponsor for you ;-)
<Riddell> oh e-mail, I'm rubbish with e-mail currently
<rodrigo_> Riddell: :)
<rodrigo_> Laney: so, what do I need to do?
<seb128> Laney, I don't get the point but ok
<rodrigo_> Laney: and can it wait for the next submission?
<Laney> depends if it will get accepted without it
<rodrigo_> Laney: I will submit a new release soon, with lots of fixes, so I can do it later
<rodrigo_> Laney: ah
<Laney> imo it's important to have a clear license situation for all files
<Laney> including debian/
<rodrigo_> Riddell: see last comment in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/evolution-couchdb
<Laney> you can just put "The Debian packaging is (c) blah blah 2009 and is released under XYZ license, see above
<Laney> "
<seb128> see any other package for example
<Riddell> rodrigo_: shall I add the line Laney suggests and upload then?
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw do you think you could roll a g-c-c tarball at some stage?
<rodrigo_> Riddell: yes, please
<seb128> rodrigo_, no hurry but there was non for 2.27.90
<rodrigo_> seb128: I asked vuntz yesterday to do it, not sure if he did, seems not
<rodrigo_> seb128: I will later if he hasn't done it
<seb128> ok thanks
<rodrigo_> Riddell: once you upload it, how long does it take to be able to apt-get source it?
<Riddell> rodrigo_: it needs an archive admin to accept it, then it'll take an hour or two to compile, then it needs an archive admin to accept the binaries, then it'll appear within an hour or so
<rodrigo_> ok
<Laney> from a few hours to a few days ;)
<seb128> apt-get source is quicker
<seb128> it's just source newing
<dobey> seb128: hey. can you get ubuntuone-client 0.92.0 uploaded? was hoping to get it in alpha4...
<seb128> dobey, no, alpha4 images were rolled yesterday and it's still frozen
<dobey> doh :-/
<Riddell> rodrigo_: uploaded, seb128  should be able to review
<rodrigo_> Riddell: ok, thanks!
<seb128> looking
<seb128> Riddell, could you binary new gnome-shell for me?
<seb128> I did upload so I try to not new it ;-)
<slomo> seb128: do you get the internal flow error only with the bbc plugin or also with mp3s?
<seb128> slomo, I tried with a mp3 file on disk
<seb128> slomo, but I didn't sync the new -good from yesterday
<seb128> since we are frozen for alpha
<seb128> in case that makes a difference
<slomo> shouldn't make a difference
<seb128> want extra details?
<slomo> well, test my patch ;) it makes codec installation work again for me
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<slomo> but i don't get the internal dataflow error but something else
<seb128> slomo, weird that is was working with old totem
<Riddell> seb128: let me look
<seb128> if that's a gst bug
<slomo> seb128: between 2.26.2 and 2.27.1 totem switched to playbin2
<seb128> ah right
<slomo> seb128: and playbin2 handled missing plugins incorrectly while playbin did it right
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<chrisccoulson> iseb128 - yeah, that  bug report could be similar (sorry, I had to disappear again earlier)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and do some debugging on it later
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - xklavier calls XSetErrorHandler(xkl_process_error)
<chrisccoulson> there we go ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, it sets an error handler, what I said
<Riddell> seb128: E: gnome-shell: python-script-but-no-python-dep ./usr/bin/gnome-shell
<Riddell> that seems important
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah. so, should i report the bug upstream against xklavier?
<seb128> Riddell, thanks for noticing, I expect everybody to have python but will fix in next upload
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well how is that a bug?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what I don't get is why trapping doesn't work
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lot of software do set crash handlers, ie gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if that is expected behaviour after registering the handler
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you look at changing gnome-session to let apport work?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the gnome-session change is already in
<seb128> DOH
<Riddell> seb128: accepted.  bug 413096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413096 in gnome-shell "missing python depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413096
<seb128> Riddell, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry, you do such good work that I reviewed your changes only quickly
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries ;)
<Riddell> rodrigo_: fail  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/0.1.4-0ubuntu2/+build/1161454/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.evolution-couchdb_0.1.4-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is gdk_x_error called on a trapped error after the application called gdk_error_trap_push ?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask is because the debug output from g-s-d in that bug report suggests that the xrandr error was actually trapped correctly
<rodrigo_> Riddell: it needs the new couchdb-glib, which is already submitted
<rodrigo_> Riddell: I guess it's not fully uploaded yet?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure but yes that's what is confusing me
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering if the backtrace there breaks on the wrong gdk_x_error
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need a versioned build-depends in this case
<chrisccoulson> maybe it breaks there on the error that was actually trapped correctly?
<chrisccoulson> i should probably ask the reporter to continue in GDB after the first error and see if it traps a second one
<rodrigo_> seb128: right
<seb128> slomo, no, doesn't fix the data flow error
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<slomo> seb128: that's sad... then i can't reproduce your problem, sorry :/ could you reopen the bug with a GST_DEBUG=5 debug log?
<rodrigo_> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb-glib/+bug/409378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409378 in couchdb-glib "Upgrade to 0.4.3 upstream version" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<rodrigo_> Riddell: can you please make it build-depend on 0.4.3 and upload again?
<Riddell> ok
<rodrigo_> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> done
<rodrigo_> btw, has anyone looked at the opensuse build service? it makes package submission much easier than what we use in Ubuntu
<seb128> how so?
<rodrigo_> well, all packages are in repositories, just like vcs'
<rodrigo_> and when you want to submit a change, you just branch, then submit
<rodrigo_> and changes are available for anyone at any time, no need to wait
<rodrigo_> I'm not talking about rpm and deb, deb seems better to me, just the way it works for package submission
<seb128> slomo, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log.gz useful?
<asac> james_w: something like bug 399938 is still happening for us
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb "unpacking the upstream tarball not working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399938
<seb128> rodrigo_, well if you have your packaging in bzr that should be similar
<james_w> asac: could you answer my question in the bug?
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's what we do for desktop updates for example
<CarlFK> where (list prolly) I can post questions about customizing the live CD? (like adding shortcuts on desktop/task bar, autorun, what can I remove to make room...)
<rodrigo_> seb128: I guess so, haven't touched any package so far with the sources in bzr
<slomo> seb128: probably, i'll try to get it fixed :)
<seb128> CarlFK, ubuntu-devel-discuss
<seb128> slomo, should I add that to the bug?
<seb128> slomo, do you see anything wrong in the log?
<rodrigo_> seb128: but the packages in bzr, do they have the tar.gz, or the whole source untarred?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can have whole source or debian dir only
<CarlFK> seb128: thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128: ah
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you have the debian dir only it download from the web for you
<seb128> it you tell it where to find the tarballs
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
<slomo> seb128: please add it to the bug and reopen it... i'm still looking at the log. the only thing that is missing for you is the mp3 decoder, right?
<seb128> and it find one matching the changelog version
<seb128> slomo, well I only tried with mp3
<seb128> slomo, it's a karmic alpha cd
<rodrigo_> sounds cooler than the dput / bug with debdiff thing
<seb128> slomo, ie only -good installed
<seb128> rodrigo_, so review for us is basically bzr checkout, review, push, upload
<seb128> or comment, wait for changes, pull, redo, etc
<rodrigo_> seb128: ok, understood, seems that should be better indeed
<rodrigo_> seb128: and are all packages being moved to bzr?
<seb128> yes, import is ongoing
<rodrigo_> cool
<slomo> seb128: haha, i found the reason :)
<slomo> seb128: it's a bug in bluez, their a2dpsink should not have a rank>=marginal
<seb128> slomo, oh
<slomo> seb128: because it requires manual configuration and can't be autoplugged
<seb128> slomo, should I still reopen the bug?
<slomo> seb128: so better file a new bug on bluez and link to the totem/gstreamer bug
<seb128> slomo, I did dpkg -r bluez-gstreamer
<seb128> and still get the issue
<slomo> seb128: gst-inspect a2dpsink returns something ?
<seb128> slomo, not now
<slomo> seb128: ok, then please give me a new debug log without a2dpsink installed and try to find the next problem ;)
<seb128> slomo, same location
<MacSlow> seb128, do you know what all moved (or is meant to be moved) to devkit-power (apart from keyboard-brightness handling)?
<seb128> MacSlow, what all?
<seb128> what else you mean?
<MacSlow> seb128, I'm nearly done with the screen-brightness patch
<seb128> MacSlow, gnome-session
<seb128> nothing that should impact your bubbles
<MacSlow> seb128, oh.. ehm... hehe... gnome-power-manager I mean
<seb128> MacSlow, I don't understand the question
<MacSlow> seb128, ok...
<slomo> seb128: this is with my patch, right?
<seb128> slomo, yes
<seb128> slomo, your patch and no bluez-gstreamer
<MacSlow> seb128, the patch for gnome-power-manager to make it integrate with notify-osd (for changing screen- and keyboard-brightness) does not apply /work at all with gnome-power-manager 2.27.5
<slomo> seb128: ok, interesting :)
<MacSlow> seb128, I've fixed most of that
<seb128> MacSlow, cool!
<MacSlow> seb128, while doing that I was informed (and saw) that the handling of the keys for keyboard-brightness has been moved out of gnome-power-manager ... and apparently been put into devicekit-power (or whatever the packages is called)
<seb128> right
<slomo> seb128: if it makes you happy, i can reproduce it when remove gst-ffmpeg and gst-plugins-ugly :)
<MacSlow> seb128, so my question is... do you know of anything else (battery-level handling) being moved around... or still planned to be moved around by upstreams?
<seb128> slomo, good ;-)
<seb128> MacSlow, oh ok, I understand the question now, not sure now but I would expect not this cycle
<slomo> seb128: please reopen and say that my patch only fixes half of this bug (it doesn't fix the case where things could already be plugged together, it only fixes the case where the first element after the source is missing)
<MacSlow> seb128, phew thank god :)
<seb128> slomo, done
<awe> seb128: if have a deep dbus questions, who's the goto person?  trying to figure out why i can't sniff dbus method calls with dbus-monitor...
<seb128> awe, Keybuk probably
<seb128> awe, do you know about d-feet?
<seb128> useful tool
<awe> ok.  that was my first guess.  no, i don't.
<Keybuk> awe: what method calls are you trying to see?
<Keybuk> the most common mistake is probing the wrong bus
<awe> nm-applet ActivateConnection calls to network-manager
<asac> he wants to see the method calls from nm (user) to nm daemon (system)
<Keybuk> dbus-monitor --system then
<awe> yea, that's what i was using, but could only see PropertyChange signals
<Keybuk> what signal are you looking for?
<asac> not signal ... but method call
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> you can't do that
<awe> I'm not, I wanted to see a method call ( ActivateConnection )
<Keybuk> sorry, I confused myself between method calls and messages there
<awe> the man page says you can, and it looks like there's code in dbus-monitor
<Keybuk> method calls have a destination, so are private between them
<Keybuk> awe: the man page does not contain the word "method"
<asac> maybe if running as root it works?
<Keybuk> I don't think so
<asac> seems not to work
<asac> yeah
<Keybuk> the bus daemon just doesn't work that way
<awe> Keybuk, correct, it doesn't have 'method', but it does have watch expressions which support 'type=method_call'
<Keybuk> yes, but watch expressions only apply if there's no explicit destination in mind
<awe> do private messages get routed thru the daemon?  or are they point-to-point?
<Keybuk> method calls always have explicit destinations
<Keybuk> they're routed through the daemon
<asac> you mean "not routed" ?
<Keybuk> basically the security settings get in your way
<awe> so basically the limitation ( sounds like a policy limitation ) is that dbus-monitor can only sniff broadcast messages ( eg. signals )
<Keybuk> awe: on the system bus, that's correct
<awe> but not on the session bus?
<awe> so it's a security limitation then...
<awe> right?
<Keybuk> there's no security policy on the system bus that lets your dbus-monitor client receive the method call messages or their replies
<Keybuk> whereas on the session bus there's no security policy at all ;)
<awe> Keybuk, ok, then for debugging purposes, it should be possible to craft a debug policy to allow such snoops?
<awe> ...on the system bus?
<Keybuk> <busconfig>
<Keybuk>   <policy user="root">
<Keybuk>     <allow send_type="method_return"/>
<Keybuk>     <allow send_type="method_call"/>
<Keybuk>     <allow send_type="error"/>
<Keybuk>     <allow send_type="signal"/>
<Keybuk>   </policy>
<Keybuk> </bugconfig>
<Keybuk> something like that maybe ?
<Keybuk> you'll probably have to fiddle around
<awe> cool!  Thanks much for the help!
<james_w> fta: I don't understand "I see this with bzr-builddeb, with bzr-builddeb and even with python"
<fta> james_w, or, or
<fta> james_w, i mean, with each of those
<james_w> why bzr-builddeb is repeated twice?
<fta> oops
<fta> dpkg-source is the 2nd
<james_w> your paste in the bug doesn't involve bzr-builddeb
<james_w> if you provide a trace showing the issue with bzr-builddeb then I can fix any remaining instances of the bug there, but I can't magically make this issue disappear in all cases for you
<fta> james_w, i thought the bug was going to tar, not to bzr-builddeb
<fta> it's the common factor to all symptoms
<Laney> when in the cycle is apport usually disabled? rc?
<slomo> seb128: now it's completely fixed, patch is attached
<slomo> seb128: if necessary remind me to upload a new -base before the next ubuntu release so you can sync
<seb128> Laney, yes
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<seb128> slomo, you don't plan to do that soon?
<seb128> slomo, in within a month would be nice
<slomo> seb128: it's not that important for debian yet... but i'll do it after 0.10.24-1 moved to testing
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<seb128> slomo, ok that works now, thanks!
<seb128> asac, awe: is any of you looking at bluez in ubuntu?
<mac_v> pedro_: for Bug #409828 , i believe change needs to be done in notify-osd , since the notification uses it own custom icon set , all the icon changes are done in notify-osd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409828 in empathy "Empathy shows wrong icon for notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409828
<asac> seb128: file bugs
<asac> i will check them later
<seb128> asac, ok
<asac> next week i want to take a more serious stab at bluez stuff
<asac> have to get used to how to debug etc first.
<seb128> slomo, how would you describe the bluez issue?
<seb128> asac, in this case that's a bluez-gstreamer issue
<pedro_> MacSlow, what do you think about that bug? bug 409828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409828 in empathy "Empathy shows wrong icon for notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409828
<asac> seb128: yeah i can check that too and see if i find someone more appropriate if i have no idea
<asac> seb128: is the bluez-gstream buglist still comprehensive ?
<asac> havent looked at it yet ;)
<MacSlow> pedro_, certainly an application issue and not notify-osd related at all
<superm1> seb128, the sink was intentionally registered as marginal: http://git.kernel.org/?p=bluetooth/bluez.git;a=commit;h=013f56322de6ff5a974fed56c8aec56d3b69ef09
<mac_v> pedro_: oh... ok
<superm1> godog submitted that patch about a month ago
<pedro_> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> pedro_, the typical symbolic icon-name to use would be "notification-message-im"
<seb128> superm1, well slomo says that's buggy
<seb128> superm1, and I can confirm it breaks easy codec install
<pedro_> MacSlow, yeah that was what i thought
<MacSlow> pedro_, just commented with a suggestion to it
<superm1> slomo, can you raise that discussion on the linux-bluetooth ML then upstream if it's buggy?
<mac_v> pedro_: i got it confused with how notify-osd handles wifi
<MacSlow> pedro_, I need to take a break... I'll be available later this evening again
<pedro_> MacSlow, great, thanks
<pedro_> MacSlow, enjoy , see you later :-)
<superm1> seb128, how does the type of sink that is registered break codec install?
<seb128> superm1, scroll log for what slomo said before?
<superm1> just looked up.  not sure i agree with that though
<seb128> superm1, "because it requires manual configuration and can't be autoplugged"
<seb128> superm1, well not sure "how" it breaks it but it breaks it
<seb128> superm1, totem returns a data flow error when bluez-gstreamer is installed
<superm1> seb128, hmm. well still best to see how upstream feels.  godog implemented this in debian a long time ago, so should have affected debian sooner
<seb128> superm1, it probably does but bluez-gstreamer might not be installed by default there
<superm1> seb128, it's a recommends for the bluetooth meta that we both share (we're on the same basic packaging)
<seb128> ok dunno then
<superm1> yeah, could just be a new bug with how the codec installer is handling things too
<seb128> it's a playbin2 issue
<seb128> which is used only since 2.27 in totem
<seb128> vuntz, any opinion about changing the value for the number of places items before showing a submenu to 8 by default?
<vuntz> seb128: 8 seems like a lot. The menu could be very long
<seb128> vuntz, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/204567/comments/35
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in xdg-user-dirs "downloads should go to $HOME/Downloads : XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR should be set to "$HOME/Downloads"" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> vuntz, but right
<seb128> vuntz, there is a patch to add a gconf key to it, might be better ;-)
<djsiegel> vuntz seb128, I heard someone say they were allowing 22 items?!
<djsiegel> or that was just the max
<djsiegel> anyway, gtg for a bit
<seb128> djsiegel, that was an estimation of how much can fit on screen
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just had a look at the GDK code, and gdk_x_error is still the error handler after calling gdk_error_trap_push
<chrisccoulson> so that trace in the g-s-d report is of the wrong error ;)
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> that one is not the one which causes g-s-d to exit
<seb128> so it's probably a keyboard error
<seb128> ie the warning about xinput not being supported
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes, probably. at least it all makes perfect sense now:)
<chrisccoulson> i suppose we'll just have to wait for a more meaningful backtrace now
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> no alpha 4 yet?
<slomo> superm1: do you agree that a2dpsink requires manual configuration and doesn't work without setting the device property? or is there a misunderstanding on my side?
<superm1> slomo, i was under the impression the sink just did nothing when it was unconfigured
<superm1> but i may be mistaken, so that's why i was recommending bringing it up with upstream to confirm
<slomo> superm1: well, the question is if it is useful to be automatically used... if it does nothing then it definitely isn't ;) could you file a bug for this or something? i'm busy with other stuff atm
<superm1> unfortunately upstream doesn't have a bug tracker
<chrisccoulson> gaaargh, just had another g-s-d crash on login :-/
 * chrisccoulson adds --sync to desktop file
<MDC1> now that no buttons should have icons - a lot of them still has some icon left (update-manager, alacarte, firefoxs restore dialog, ekiga, etc). What it looks like is that "hand made" buttons where you've added a hbox and then image + label is the one that has this problem compared to using the gtk_button_set_image (). (Seems glade adds a GtkAlignment [GtkHBox [ GtkImage, GtkLabel ] ]). What can be done about this? L
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've nearly done the brasero update now (just need to test it)
<chrisccoulson> i notice it ships some documentation now for the library. do you think i should build this in to a -doc package?
<dobey> MDC1: upstream should stop trying to fix UI problems with silly theme hacks, really
<MDC1> dobey, theme hacks?
<dobey> MDC1: yes. changing the theme to specify no images in buttons. it's a GtkSetting
<dobey> MDC1: changing the theme isn't going to fix the UI
<MDC1> dobey, well, the change is made and now i'll think we have to do the best about the situation and make ubuntu good looking without icons..
<MDC1> *everywhere*
<MDC1> dobey, or just make ubuntu use icons by default (changing the gconf setting). But it seems like that aint gonna happen...
<dobey> well, like i said. adding a preference isn't a fix...
<MDC1> dobey, no, so we should patch all the applications out there or just make gtk "smart"...?
<dobey> patch them to do what?
<MDC1> remove the icons from the buttons
<dobey> no
<MDC1> .. when the setting is right..
<dobey> i'm sure there are lots of cases where icons in buttons makes sense
<dobey> so just blindly removing all icons from buttons is not a fix
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no need to bother no
<MDC1> of course, so patching each application out there is the solution?
<dobey> like i said, having a setting is the wrong fix, no matter how you deal with the setting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the documentation is going to go in language pack soon when pitti is back from vac
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the code is ready, it's collection things but not cleaning for now
<chrisccoulson> btw, this g-s-d crash i'm seeing seems to be triggered with the introduction of xsplash
<chrisccoulson> it seems to go away without. i got a backtrace with the --sync option now
<seb128> weird
<dobey> MDC1: the proper solution is to do proper evaluation of each application on the basis of usability, and then fix the applications based on that data
<seb128> open a bug and get bratsche to look at it
<seb128> brb
<bratsche> wtf, how would xsplash cause gsd to crash?
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - not sure
<chrisccoulson> XGetWindowProperty is throwing an unhandled error in xklavier somewhere now, which causes g-s-d to crash
<chrisccoulson> its obviously a bug in g-s-d or xklavier, but its just exposed now somehow ;)
<MDC1> dobey, maybe we should start with glade and also add a setting to gtk to force always show the icon in the button?
<dobey> MDC1: i don't know why, but you're obviously not understanding me :(
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - several people are reporting g-s-d crashes caused by unhandled X errors now, but the stacktraces are not useful without the --sync option
<chrisccoulson> so its been difficult working out whats going on
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - bug 413245 is mine - with the --sync option
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413245 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413245
<MDC1> dobey, yes i understand. But i think before we patch all the applications out there, there should be tools to make it possible
<MDC1> dobey, at the moment glade seems to create buttons with hboxes inside instead of using _set_image ()
<dobey> _set_image() is broken api anyway
<dobey> it really should have the same api as other things where you can set custom icons
<dobey> by passing a pixbuf, or stock id, or icon name, or such
<dobey> _set_from_icon_name() _set_from_gicon() etc...
<MDC1> dobey, so maybe thats the first step we should do?
<dobey> and glade/gtkbuilder should use the icon name/stock id methods probably
<MDC1> yes
<dobey> but that still doesn't fix the problem
<dobey> which is that there is a setting for having icons in buttons
<dobey> like i said several times already, having a setting for it isn't a solution
<MDC1> so we should remove the setting completly?
<dobey> ideally, yes
<MDC1> will that ever happen?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> it's a completely oxymoronic setting
<MDC1> dobey, ok, so - back to square one, what can i do to help this mess? lets say I'd like to fix alacarte - what should I do?
<dobey> as i'm sure it doesn't disable icons in other button widgets that aren't specifically GtkButton
<MDC1> dobey, no it dont. the priv->image and priv->label inside GtkButton has to be set and only then it will hide the icon IF the global setting has been made
<dobey> yes. so like i said. it's broken, and not a fix. it's a hack. instead of fixing the ones that are the problematic usages, it breaks everything.
<MDC1> dobey, are the gtk developers working on a proper solution?
<dobey> i doubt it
<dobey> because the problem isn't with gtk+
<dobey> the problem is with different apps
<MDC1> so if it's already is a hack - what harm would a little bit more of hack do? ;-)
<dobey> more hack !+ better
<dobey> it's worse
<MDC1> yeah, i know... but if the situation is like it is - what can we do?
<dobey> "i have pig flu, it'll be ok if i give it to 50 other people too" <- see, not good :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, I uploaded my pending changes after freeze
<MDC1> hahahaa
<seb128> sponsoring now
<dobey> well, you could work towards fixing the situation properly
<dobey> which is to say, start getting proper usability reviews of applications done, to evaluate where the problematic icons in buttons are
<mclasen> the good thing is that there are no problematic icons anymore...
<MDC1> mclasen, thing is that it still is - se alacarte for example
<dobey> no, there's a problematic lack of icons instead
<MDC1> dobey, i get the feeling you didn't like the descision to remove the icons....
<bratsche> Hi mclasen, how's it going?
<mclasen> good, about to go home, though
<dobey> MDC1: i generally dislike the need for pointless extra work
<MDC1> dobey, i sure hope they did have good point for all of this...
<dobey> not especially, no
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think i've sort-of figured out my issue with g-s-d crashing here
<MDC1> not even to remove the clutter argument?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh?
<chrisccoulson> xklavier sets an error handler to ignore BadWindow errors, because it expects them occasionally
<chrisccoulson> but when an application calls gdk_error_trap_{push,pop}, the error handler is reset to gdk_x_error
<dobey> MDC1: what remove the clutter argument?
<chrisccoulson> so when xklavier triggers a BadWindow error later, it is not caught
<chrisccoulson> that seems to be whats happening in my case anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ohhhhh
<chrisccoulson> not sure how best to fix that one though :-/
<MDC1> dobey, the reason why they did remove the icons (as i understand) was to remove the clutter and make the ui "cleaner"...
<bratsche> Is there an easy way to run/test gdm changes without installing gdm? :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that could be responsible for a lot of g-s-d crashers
<dobey> MDC1: well i suppose that might be a valid argument were it actually true
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 413245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413245 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413245
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Is it related to xsplash somehow, or is it something else?
<dobey> MDC1: but since the desktop now looks half broken, it's worse
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i think its just "exposed" by xsplash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, what I said before
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I just did an update and can't reproduce yet.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - it could just be coincidental on my setup
<MDC1> dobey, well that's my point and i'm trying to do something about it - just not sure how :)
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I'm hacking on gdm a bit.. do you know how to easily test it without installing it?
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i'm not too sure about that actually, other than testing it in a VM
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would make sense with all those bugs where things were confusing with xklavier
<seb128> bratsche, what do you want to test?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, possibly. i'll see if i can figure out a way to work around it here, just to prove it. i don't want to get too excited just yet;)
<seb128> dobey, we are unfrozen I uploaded your update
<seb128> chrisccoulson, easy way "comment the libklavier code you suspect"
<dobey> MDC1: i would probably change alacarte to not be a dialog, and not use buttons.
<dobey> seb128: great, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - possibly. i might try that in a bit:)
<bratsche> seb128: I'm making changes to the panel in gdm and want to test it.
<bratsche> I can setup a VM though if I need to.
<dobey> MDC1: the menu editor ui is a bit complicated for being a dialog, i think
<MDC1> dobey, well, alacarte has just a (good) example because its a small application with lots of icons on the buttons
<dobey> well it has a vertical array with a lot of buttons
<dobey> which is generally bad
<dobey> *shrug*
<dobey> most applications where icons in buttons are a problem, are just not very well designed applications in the first place, and removing the icons from buttons doesn't change that
<MDC1> dobey, i'm not looking into rewriting a complete app, just fixing what can be done to make it not look like shit...
<dobey> MDC1: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons true
<MDC1> dobey, well, i know how to fix that, i'm thinking about the "users" of ubuntu
<dobey> yes, and the best thing to do is default that setting to true in ubuntu
<dobey> every app probably isn't going to be neutered to behave properly with that by freeze
<seb128> bratsche, there is test binaries in the source
<seb128> bratsche, you might want to try those
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think i'm wrong :-/ xklavier actually saves the original error handler, and invokes it if the error is not one which it is expecting
<chrisccoulson> so from my backtrace, you see _XError -> xkl_process_error -> gdk_x_error
<seb128> bah
<seb128> why does my keybinding keep breaking!
<MDC1> dobey, probably not, but if we start by now then maybe we could be ready in +1 or +2...
<seb128> re
<seb128> does anybody else has anything to get sponsored?
<dobey> MDC1: all the more reason to enable icons by default, and start looking into proper fixes for the problems
<seb128> or want to do an update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can push brasero in a minute
<seb128> cool
<chrisccoulson> i need to test it first though ;)
<dobey> seb128: i want a sentient script that automatically fixes bugs :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed the brasero update now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - my g-s-d backtrace is still meaningless. even with the --sync option, it is actually running asynchronously
<chrisccoulson> the media keys plugin turns off sync
<seb128> not easy to debuyg g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> it's not :-.
<chrisccoulson> i just ran it through GDB to break on XSynchronize, and sync is turned off before the keyboard plugin loads, and is never turned back on again
<chrisccoulson> that'll explain why XGetWindowProperty apparently returns an error in my trace which should not be possible
<chrisccoulson> late night ahead ;)
<seb128> how does it turn sync?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gdk calls XSynchronize with TRUE if we want sync on (ie, run it with "--sync")
<chrisccoulson> but some call in libpulse turns it back off again later on
<chrisccoulson> and never turns it on again
<seb128> rodrigo_, there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - FYI, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252782/ shows my output in GDB, breaking on XSynchronize when starting g-s-d, and getting a backtrace each time
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> do you get pulse used if you don't active the media key?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i'm going to disable media-keys for now
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> but i think i should report a bug against pulseaudio, because that issue will make any X application impossible to debug
<seb128> right
<seb128> there might be a pulseaudio channel
<seb128> otherwise lennart is on the gnome irc
<seb128> if you want to ping him about that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Yes #pulseaudio exists.
<chrisccoulson> hey TheMuso - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure my issue is a PA one now though. it only calls XOpenDisplay, which seems to then call XSynchronize. not sure of any way around that really :-/
<chrisccoulson> i will work out whats going on eventually!
<TheMuso> ok
<bratsche> Does desktop background fading/transition seem quite slow/choppy for anyone but me?
<bratsche> Maybe it's just video hardware.  It's fine on my nvidia desktop.  Just really slow and choppy on my Intel laptop.
<bratsche> Nevermind.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - it's very slow and choppy for me
<bratsche> It's very smooth on my nvidia though, so I guess we're trying to do something fancy here and it's sucking on Intel.
<chrisccoulson> i havent tried with my nvidia hardware yet
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it will look much nicer on my nvidia card
<bratsche> That's too bad.
<bratsche> Are you on Intel right now?  What do you have now?
<chrisccoulson> i'm running it in VMWare at the moment - so that probably sucks more than intel ;)
<bratsche> Oh yeah, I'm sure. :)
<bratsche> Have you run xsplash in vmware btw?  Is it remotely smooth?
<chrisccoulson> vmware is where it is really choppy at the moment
<bratsche> Oh well.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's probably not much you can do about that
<chrisccoulson> it serves me right for not having hardware acceleration in there ;)
<bratsche> :)
<chrisccoulson> i will get around to installing it on some real hardware next week
<bratsche> My Intel SSD arrived in the mail today.  I shouldn't install it tonight, but I probably will anyway. :)
<chrisccoulson> and then i will tell you what it's like on my 8800GTX ;)
<bratsche> heh
<chrisccoulson> how big is the SSD?
<bratsche> 80gig
<chrisccoulson> nice:)
<bratsche> 8800gtx seems like such overkill for a desktop. :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is. my desktop is like one big heater
<chrisccoulson> it runs about 100W idle, and that is without the monitor on
<bratsche> heh.. those can be nice if you live in a cold place. :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, its quite useful in the winter
<bratsche> At my first job the office was really cold in the winter.. we had some distcc-like plugin for Visual Studio called "IncrediBuild", and any time someone in the office was doing a build then my little laptop would fire up and start pumping out warm air.
<bratsche> And I'd warm my hands in the sweet exhaust of C++ code being compiled.
<chrisccoulson> lol, that's quite funny!
<chrisccoulson> i sit right under and air conditioner at work, and i'm always really cold!
<bratsche> Now I live in Dallas and I can't get cool enough.
<chrisccoulson> we have 2 heater/air conditioner units in our office, and they aren't linked in any way. we quite often find that one of them ends up pumping out hot air to warm the office up while the other one pumps out cold air to cool the office down!
<chrisccoulson> thats really energy efficient;)
<bratsche> Wow.. that's terrible.
<chrisccoulson> i always get the cold air!
<bratsche> That's the better air to get, at least.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, probably. i get quite uncomfortable in the heat
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't mind working in a building with some windows though ;)
<bratsche> Windows are nice.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i worked in a building with windows once. but i only worked for that company for 11 months
<bratsche> I've been working from home for too long. :/
<chrisccoulson> i could work from home. that would be useful, especially when my daughter arrives!
<bratsche> Yeah, I'd like it more then.  But I just live alone and it gets boring pretty quickly. :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine that. some of my colleagues have worked from home before, and they got bored for that reason too
<chrisccoulson> but i think i could probably get used to it for a bit
<chrisccoulson> that should be a pre-requisite of my next job
<bratsche> I just need to clean up my little office room and I'll feel better again.  I've got stacks of music and books and boxes still from when I moved back to Dallas. :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i tend to leave stacks of books and magazines around too. and when i moved to my current house, i left a lot of stuff in boxes for ages
<chrisccoulson> but my girlfriend just cleans it all away now
<chrisccoulson> and then i can't find stuff ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite messy. i have the untidiest desk in our office :D
<bratsche> heh
<chrisccoulson> my boss keeps hinting to me that i should clean it
<bratsche> My desk is fine, it's just too small and I have two 21" screens and a laptop on it.
<chrisccoulson> i just said that i'd rather move desk and leave all my junk behind at my old desk ;)
<chrisccoulson> two 21" screens - nice:)
<bratsche> Well, one of them I'm not using that much now.  At my last job I did a lot of Win32 work, so I have a Win32 machine setup here with a screen on it that I'm not doing much with now.
<chrisccoulson> i havent used Win32 at home for a long time now
<chrisccoulson> i still have to use it at work though
<bratsche> I kind of miss hacking on gtk+ on Win32.  I want to get back into it.
<chrisccoulson> how come? you could hack on gtk+ on linux instead ;)
<bratsche> I want to do both :)
<chrisccoulson> i've never done anything with win32 before
<chrisccoulson> saying that, i didn't really know any software at all until this last year
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-14
<MDC1> awalton, thanks for the eel tip, seems to be working just fine :) now of to bed
<awalton_laptop> MDC1, yw.
<huats> morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<hyperair> morning.
 * hyperair stares at the clock
<hyperair> actually, evening.
<chrisccoulson> hi hyperair
<hyperair> hi chrisccoulson =)
<chrisccoulson> its still morning here (hopefully, else i shouldn't be at work otherwise) ;)
<hyperair> haha
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> only 1 day left for you now ;)
<seb128> one 1 work day before vac yes
<seb128> not only one day left ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, only one day left would be quite bad actually;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good job on the g-s-d bug
<seb128> that confirms what the warning were suggesting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no problem. i'll try and look at some more of those crashes over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> it probably should be reassigned to libxklavier really, but i'll let upstream decide if they can fix it in g-s-d first
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll take the g-s-d 2.27.90 update if you like ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will you manage to do it today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I would like to get it uploaded before my holidays
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what time will you finish today?
<seb128> not sure, but I will probably do a round of uploads after dinner tonight
<chrisccoulson> that should be ok then. i finish work here about 2pm, and then i'll get a chance to do it this afternoon if you like
<chrisccoulson> hopefully before your dinner;)
<seb128> ok, let's do that
<chrisccoulson> cool
<seb128> there is no hurry in any case, I might do some sponsoring during free slots this weekend too
<chrisccoulson> heh, you should have a proper rest really;)
<seb128> but I will try to not be working much during my vac
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, definately not
<seb128> I will probably not be on IRC or read bugs
<chrisccoulson> i switch off from work as soon as i leave the door of the office. i don't give it a thought all weekend ;)
<seb128> but I might read private emails and look at pending updates every now and then next week
<seb128> ie while pitti is still not back
<seb128> the week after that I will be away
<chrisccoulson> yeah. it's gonne be quiet here next week
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is the plan to ship both versions of policykit on the CD currently?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think it's a plan rather a sideeffect of not having everything ported
<chrisccoulson> gconf-editor has a patch upstream, it seems. so that would be one more down
<seb128> why?
<chrisccoulson> i just wondered
<seb128> would be nice to get
<chrisccoulson> there's still quite a few things depending on it - eg, gnome-system-tools and system-tools-backends is probably one we'd have to port ourselves, as it doesn't get much attention upstream and fedora don't even use these
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's pretty much only us and Debian carrying those
<james_w> there was someone started cleaning up the bugs upstream recently though
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, g-s-t got a little bit of attention recently. but it's pretty much deprecated now, so i don't think anyone outside of ubuntu is going to put the effort in to port to the new polkit-1 api
<james_w> I agree
<chrisccoulson> i think we'll have to do that ourselves :-/
<james_w> have you looked at what porting typically requires?
<diverse_izzue> who is the sound guy here? i was wondering why the pulse backend of libcanberra is not installed by default, and not even in main?
<gcleric> diverse_izzue: your question might be best answered by the audio team. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio
<seb128> diverse_izzue, didn't you ask some days ago?
<seb128> diverse_izzue, does it create any visible issue?
<seb128> diverse_izzue, any to reply it's an oversight and is going to be fixed for karmic
<garymc>  Hi peeps, everytime i click on my launchers when logged in as a particular user, it loads opens it in text editor and not firefox. I want it to open in firefox? When i right click it there is no option to open with other program. When i goto /var/www/ and right click on insert.php it says open with firefox. So i pressume thats all correct. Now when I log in with another user it all works fine??? whats happening here and how
<garymc>  can i fix it
<pedro_> MacSlow, hello, have you seen bug 344385 ? it missed the milestone for jaunty and it's still an issue, can reproduce it everytime i connect to the wireless AP
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344385 in notify-osd "Brightness notification works only with Human Icons " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344385
<MacSlow> pedro_, that's an icon-theme (or packaging if you will) issue and not related to notify-osd itself
<davmor2> Guys I noticed something funky with gwibber.  I'm not sure though if it is actually gwibber or the notification applet that it causing it is there a way to find out?  this is what happen if I minimise gwibber for a bit http://www.davmor2.co.uk/gwibber.png
<dobey> davmor2: you mean empathy? i don't see gwibber in that screenshot
<davmor2> dobey: no the long list of name on the right come from gwibber being the only app in the notification applet
<davmor2> but only when gwibber is minimised into it
<davmor2> dobey: right at the very bottom of the 260+ names is the name gwibber microbloggin client or something similar
<dobey> huh, that doesn't seem right
<davmor2> dobey: I don't know any of the names either, which makes me believe that it must be the public tab on gwibber that is causing it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just doing the g-s-d update now, so you should have it this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> not much has changed actually - most of the changes are already in our version ;)
<dobey> davmor2: i guess it's flooding with public notices
<davmor2> dobey: and that brings me back to is it a bug in the notification applet or gwibber or the integration of the one in the other
<dobey> sounds like a bug in whatever code in gwibber is sending that stuff to the indicator applet
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just going through some of the patches we currently carry - 11_sleepkey.patch changes the sleep command to "gdm-signal -s". do we need this? (gdm-signal isn't installed anyway)
<MDC1> will karmic + 1 use package kit instead of updatemanager + synaptic + add remove apps?
<mac_v> MDC1: Appcenter
<MDC1> mac_v, got any link about it?
<MDC1> mac_v, is that something new or will it be based on package kit?
<mac_v> MDC1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppCenter , will be in Karmic  , but fully replace all in Karmic+1 , it uses policy kit
<mpt> mac_v, in your bug response template, could you change "Unfortunately a paper cut" to "However, a paper cut"?
<MDC1> mac_v, ok thanks
<mac_v> mpt: hehe... that was not my template , ;)
<mpt> mac_v, I know :-)
<mpt> I don't know where it's written down, but if it's on a wiki somewhere, then greta
<mpt> great, even
<mac_v> MDC1: mpt is working on on appcenter , you an ask him any doubts
<mpt> (My apologies to any Gretas in the audience)
<mpt> MDC1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppCenter
<MDC1> reading now :-) seems like a good thing
<mac_v> mpt: i dont think it is in the wiki, the initial one was given to me by the team , then i just kept adding more lines [Dont worry though..., for more info...]
<mac_v> mpt:  should i add it to the wiki?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess not
<davmor2> dobey: thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128: you uploaded the tomboy package with my patch, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have upstream bug reference?
<rodrigo_> seb128: cool, thanks!
<seb128> or a mailing list topic?
<mpt> mac_v, that's probably a good idea (don't know where it would go, though)
<rodrigo_> seb128: no, only been talking with tomboy developers on irc
<seb128> ok
<MDC1> mpt, what I've always wanted is the ability to click a link in the browser (like apt:// ) but it should also add the repository. Couldn't find anything about that in the wiki - will that feature be available?
<mac_v> mpt: here? >  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses   , the template i use> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253184/ < any changes or should i add it?
<mpt> mac_v, that looks like a good place
<mac_v> MDC1: any idea you come up with add them to the comments page
<MDC1> mac_v, will do
<mpt> mac_v, "I'm afraid" could become "So" (you're not really afraid;-), but otherwise that looks good
<mpt> MDC1, not for 1.0. We need to figure out a way of calculating and conveying trust for repositories.
<mac_v> mpt: actually i *am* ;) ,sometimes people are so angry that their idea was invalidated,i got a couple of mails sent personally to me ! but that wasnt my wording either ,
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. i will remove that patch then. there is no key designated for sleep by default anyway, as that is handled elsewhere
<MDC1> mpt, i understand - good to here you're thinking about it :)
<mac_v> seb128: hi... would  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses be the right place for a papercut response template  , or ?
<awe> asac: you around today?  thought you were doing a swap day?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - g-s-d update is done now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<hggdh> bug 413660 may be an issue right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413660 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413660
<asac> awe: yeah just in quickly. did you work on the LOCAL_BRANCH stuff yet? otherwise dont do it as i did the same code for other branches now ;)
<asac> and can just copy it over
<asac> let me know ... out again
<awe> asac: no, haven't touched the LOCAL_BRANCH stuff.  I have updated to the latest git snapshots & was going to push my bzr branches and maybe dput to the trunk PPA
<awe> asac: also removed dbus-event files as discussed
<awe> asac: right now debugging why managed/unmanaged is broken
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you want to upload a fix for bug 413660 before you finish for the day?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413660 in brasero "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413660
<chrisccoulson> it looks trivial for me to fix and it might create quite a few duplicates ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - did you have a nice dinner?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hello, yes
<seb128> but I'm just passing quickly
<seb128> I've upload your g-s-d update
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks. i hope you enjoy your time off anyway
<chrisccoulson> and enjoy drinking cocktails for 2 weeks ;)
<seb128> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - this brasero crasher is fixed upstream now
<chrisccoulson> it only seems to be triggered for people who upgraded from jaunty though, with stale CD entries in their fstab
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if it's possible to clean those on upgrade :-/
<seb128> could question for #ubuntu-devel I guess
<seb128> cjwatson probably knows
<seb128> can you ping slangasek to see if he's still wanting to do sponsoring?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - can do. do you think we should get the brasero change in now rather than wait for a new tarball?
<seb128> I just have IRC to this box I was not planned to do other updates today
<seb128> no tarball next week and most users upgrades
<seb128> would be nice to get it fixed
<chrisccoulson> cool. i'm just building now and then will push to bzr
<MDC1> hmm.. can anyone running karmic confirm an issue with metacity; open a random window (not maximized) and then single click the title and then release, does your window move down 1px?
<Ampelbein> MDC1: can't confirm with unfree nvidia driver
<MDC1> Ampelbein, ok, maybe its virtualbox then.. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i can't confirm that either
<chrisccoulson> (in vmware though)
<chrisccoulson> MDC1 - are you sure your mouse isn't broken ;)
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, hehee..
<MDC1> works in jaunty (real desktop)
<chrisccoulson> it must be a bug in jaunty + a broken mouse then. that would be the obvious explanation ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> you've not tried karmic live CD on real hardware have you?
<chrisccoulson> does it happen there too?
<MDC1> has there been an agreement on how recent files inte filemenu should appear (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590661) - I'm thinking of patching eog as it too seems to have no icons in recent and the open with menu...
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590661 in general ""File" menu should show the icon of each recent document (regardless of menus_have_icons)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<MDC1> chrisccoulson, no, havent tried live cd.. but i did mess with metacity yesterday so it could be that.. but i thought i reinstalled the metacity package...
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-15
<didrocks> vuntz: gnome-session-remove no more exists? How can I remove a respawing soft like gnome-panel without going to System menu? (changing a gconf key + kill?). I don't find an updated documentation on that
<didrocks> vuntz: I can't find the respawn key, I just can prevent it to launch in a new session in changing desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel
<vuntz> didrocks: pkill $app; pkill $app; pkill $app; etc.
<didrocks> vuntz: in this case, I will use while(true) :p
<didrocks> I like those new gnome-session command :)
<didrocks> oh, I know. As we now use KMS, flickering miss people :)
<MDC1> any gnome-panel developer here?
<albasheers> hello everyone
<albasheers> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<MDC1> albasheers, what's a music messageing session? telepathy thingy?
<stennve> hi
<stennve> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stennve> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<stennve> cant get my sound working
<stennve> any ideas
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-16
<Pete5> Ok....I cant get effects going...I have no drivers...in my hardware drivers window to even enable...any help outhere
<MDC1> awalton, ping (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587316)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587316 in File and Folder Operations "Deleting files with long names causes an oversized dialog" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<MDC1> awalton, nothing heard from cosimoc about the patch...
<MDC1> vuntz, better here?
<vuntz> MDC1: nah :-) #gnome-hackers
<MDC1> ahh.. i'll get there ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-16
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, can you have a look at the vala packages in the NEW queue?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, good
<pitti> weird, why are all those new?
<pitti> valac has been around for ages
<robert_ancell> pitti, because there are new binary packages (vala got versioned in this release so you can run multiple copies)
<pitti> ah, valac-0.10, I see
<pitti> robert_ancell: but then it should also build some transitional packages
<pitti> robert_ancell: or will there be a vala-defaults package which depends on the current version?
<pitti> or will 0.9 stay the default in main?
<robert_ancell> pitti, there is a 'valac' metapackage - I think that covers it
<pitti> ah, can you upload that as well?
<robert_ancell> no, there will only be support for multiple versions from 0.10 onwards
<robert_ancell> pitti, it's built from the new vala source package
<robert_ancell> is metapackage the right word?  It's a package with no contents that depends on the latest one
<pitti> right
<pitti> it's similar to gcc-defaults
<pitti> i. e. gcc depends on gcc-4.4 right now
<robert_ancell> ok, but they have a separate sourcepackage for that?
<pitti> yes, gcc-defaults
<pitti> so right now we have 0.10 in universe and 0.9.4 in main
<pitti> and "valac" (main) is 0.9.4
<robert_ancell> pitti, the latest version is 0.9.5, which is library version 0.10
<pitti> ah
<pitti> robert_ancell: but then the 0.10 packages should be in main, and valac updated?
<robert_ancell> I've uploaded them, but they're stuck in the new queue
<robert_ancell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/0.9.5-2ubuntu1/+build/1920326
<pitti> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=vala
<pitti> nothing in NEW for vala any more
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, it's accepted
<robert_ancell> that's weird.  They definitely haven't hit the mirrors and simple-scan (which I uploaded later) is available
<robert_ancell> oh, race condition :)
<robert_ancell> right, now it says awaiting publication :)
<and471> morning all!
<bilalakhtar> seb128: there?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> hi
<bilalakhtar> seb128: the situation is like this: an empathy bug has been fixed upstream. Should I wait for a new upstream release of empathy in Ubuntu or should I backport the patch?
<bilalakhtar> I know FF has come
<seb128> wait for the next update
<seb128> it's due today
<seb128> GNOME has a freeze exception
<seb128> we will get 2.32
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<bilalakhtar> seb128: And, package indicator-session has a similar situation. What should be done?
<seb128> that one got an update less than a week ago
<seb128> but dx do weekly updates
<bilalakhtar> seb128: the other day bdrung advised moving the patch system of the package to quilt
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<bilalakhtar> its indicator-sound
<seb128> no need to patch indicator-*
<seb128> dx roll weekly tarballs
<seb128> get your changes upstream and they will land in ubuntu in a week
<vish> bilalakhtar: that one will get uploaded with the mpris stuff
<bilalakhtar> thanks seb128 !
<seb128> yw
<vish> seb128: hey , i'v filed https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/120619 , and looking into not breaking the syncs.. [just incase you want to subscribe there ;)]
<devildante> kiwinote: hi and ping :p
<kiwinote> devildante: hi
<devildante> kiwinote: the bug I told you about yesterday, it seems to also be in trunk
<kiwinote> devildante: the aptdaemon one?
<devildante> kiwinote: yes
<devildante> kiwinote: try removing an application in trunk, that could be just me
<kiwinote> devildante: yep, you don't need to worry about that one, I can't reproduce it myself, but I've seen a pile of bug reports about it
<devildante> kiwinote: example? :p
<kiwinote> devildante: bug LP: #616026 for example
<kiwinote> or bug #616026, however the bot works ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616026 in software-center (Ubuntu) "update-software-center crashed with TypeError in _on_property_changed() (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616026
<devildante> kiwinote: hmm, I see
<devildante> yes, that is the exact bug report! thanks kiwinote :)
<kiwinote> devildante: just found another bug that you can fix ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: oh ya :p
<kiwinote> devildante: disable all software sources and then browse to ubufox which should be installed. a crash follows
<devildante> kiwinote: okay, fixing it
<kiwinote> devildante: nice ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: fixed :)
<kiwinote> devildante: great
 * kiwinote goes hunting for more bugs
<devildante> kiwinote: but can't s-c really crash? :p
<devildante> kiwinote: each time, it's a little crash that doesn't affect the other bits :p
<kiwinote> devildante: found one, the icon for the addon of ACE (unace) is oversized
<devildante> kiwinote: you mean qcomicbook? :p
<kiwinote> yep
<devildante> I don't find it oversized
<devildante> kiwinote: maybe I fixed it. Could you go to the firefox app and see if the icons are oversized?
<kiwinote> devildante: hm, that did seem to be some sort of race condition, all looks fine now
<kiwinote> devildante: then we continue
<devildante> kiwinote: what is a race condition?
<kiwinote> devildante: something that happens once and never again
<devildante> kiwinote: thx :)
<kiwinote> devildante: the aclock app still seems to be missing a big icon
<kiwinote> devildante: I though you had mentioned that you had fixed that the other day, but either you haven't pushed it, or the fix didn't work?
<devildante> kiwinote: I fixed it, but then it returned :p
<kiwinote> devildante: aha, let's get rid of it for good now ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: draw your sword, warrior, as we shall get rid of this terror for good :p
<devildante> kiwinote: the terror has been defeated! the earth shall be in peace again :p
<seb128> *shrug*
<pitti> seb128: bonjour Monsieur
<seb128> lists turned in flameware mode now
<seb128> seems people just don't get that backport is different
<seb128> hey pitti
<devildante> pitti: bonjour Madame :p
<pitti> devildante: -EGENDER?
<pitti> bonjour devildante
 * devildante impersonates pitti as a madame, muhahahaha :p
<vish> cassidy: wow! if only all upstreams were as quick as empathy folks! ;)
<cassidy> thanks :)
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: Congo!
<bilalakhtar> No wonder empathy is the default GNOME IM client!
<bilalakhtar> All thanks to cassidy ! I was going to write a patch, but when I saw the upstream bug fixed, I cannot help coming here :)
<cassidy> np :)
<kiwinote> devildante: when selecting a addon the green bar is about 3px high. Not sure if that is just me or not
<devildante> kiwinote: I have a normal green bar. care to do some screenshots?
<kiwinote> devildante: http://imagebin.org/109894
<kiwinote> devildante: originally no addons were selected, then i choose the lowest addon and then that skinny bar appeared
<devildante> kiwinote: oh yes that, it has been fixed :)
 * devildante should really push its changes :p
<kiwinote> devildante: can you push so that I can test the buttons
<devildante> kiwinote: okay
<devildante> kiwinote: pushed :)
<devildante> hey, seems I became popular :p : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/update-manager-gets-update-for-maverick.html
<kiwinote> devildante: I have had a think about how addons are installed/removed
<kiwinote> devildante: I think we don't want to touch the existing install/remove code this cycle as they work rather well
<kiwinote> devildante: for that reason I think it is better to modify your code to use the add/remove multiple functions instead
<devildante> kiwinote: agreed, plus nobody will have an excuse to not ffe :p
<devildante> kiwinote: if I do that, I face a challenge: how to make the progress bar consistent?
<kiwinote> devildante: this will mean that all add-ons will become separate instances in the pending view all the time which is not completely by spec, but then we just diverge from the spec slightly
<devildante> kiwinote: I've already tried, but mysteriously the progress bar hides and shows for some reason after a transaction
<devildante> and we will have more transactions than ever if we just install/remove/install/remove :p
<kiwinote> devildante: the biggest issue here is if you use install multiple and then remove multiple, do you get two password dialogs straight after eachother, or does the remove dialog pop up only after the other pkgs are installed
<devildante> kiwinote: you get two password dialogs
<kiwinote> devildante: straight after eachother, or does the second only come after the first is finished?
<devildante> kiwinote: it is the same with commit_packages(), but at least it's only one operation
<devildante> kiwinote: straight after each other
<kiwinote> devildante: ok, thanks
<devildante> kiwinote: if we use commit_packages(), the issue will remain, but we can bug the aptdaemon developer so he treats commit_packages() as a separate operation
<asac> seb128: ... shouldnt something using dh_pysupport use ${python:Depends} ?
<asac> RE zeitgeist-extensions mir
<seb128> I guess it should yes
<asac> ok asked for that in MIR ... otherwise its probably ok ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: hm, I've just looked at the aptd.py code in your branch and it seems to be less different from trunk than when I last looked
<asac> ogra: can you please get info for bug 607291
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607291 in taglib-sharp (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "[MIR] banshee (affects: 1) (heat: 137)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607291
<devildante> kiwinote: should I ping the aptdaemon developer?
<kiwinote> devildante: given that, we can just leave it like it is (sorry for changing my mind constantly ;) )
<asac> ogra: i subscribed your team ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: eventually, but we'll get your branch into good shape first
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<kiwinote> devildante: we need to do something about changing addons of an already installed application
<devildante> kiwinote: what's the problem with that?
<asac> chrisccoulson: gyp MIR without chromium-browser mir?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm working on that ;)
<asac> do we really need this in this cycle? if so i guess we want chromium in too
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, the plan is still to have chromium in main
<asac> i will set gyp to incomplete until we have the MIR for chromium
<kiwinote> devildante: the in progress view just shows the original app, do we want to show each individual app separately, or embed it in the main app like now?
<asac> i want a good explanation about what was done to get chromium security delivered ;)
<kiwinote> devildante: I don't really mind which actually
<devildante> kiwinote: you may want to ask mpt, he's here :)
<mpt> hi devildante
<devildante> hi mpt :)
<devildante> mpt: <kiwinote> devildante: the in progress view just shows the original app, do we want to show each individual app separately, or embed it in the main app like now?
<mpt> What I have at the moment is: "In the “In Progress” section, when installing an item, installing any of its add-ons should be presented as part of the same task. But changing add-ons for an installed item should be presented as a separate task for each add-on."
<mpt> Does that make sense, or is there something better we could do?
<kiwinote> mpt: I think eventually we would want it all embedded in one app, but I think that that would only make sense once we hide the addons in default views, which is out of scope for this cycle
<mpt> kiwinote, as in "Changing add-ons for X"?
<mpt> hmm
<vish> mpt: what about making the add-on selection/removal as a modal window?
<mpt> vish, we're talking about something different here, which is how to present add-on changes in the "In Progress" screen
<kiwinote> mpt: yeah, but somewhere we need to define the scope of what we want this cycle so we still get a ffe, versus the ideal situation
<vish> mpt: ah , nvm then ;)
<asac> Riddell: can we demote install-package for qapt?
<mpt> kiwinote, for the purpose of 10.10, I don't think it matters at all whether it's shown as a single task or multiple tasks.
 * devildante is relieved that he doesn't do any additional work :p
<vish> expanders ftw!
<devildante> vish: great idea! (if I know what you mean :p)
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, then we may as well leave it as it is, all showing as a transaction of the main app
<kiwinote> mpt: the main difference is that we need to call different backend functions depending on how we want it to show in the in progress view
<vish> devildante: well we can have a main progress bar, it would need to calculate both for the main app + addons , and use an expander to show the individual progress' , mpt might have other ideas though ;)
<devildante> kiwinote, mpt: as vish suggested, in the next cycle, we could show the transaction as a single app, but expanding the transaction should reveal addons
<devildante> vish: let's leave this to mpt ;)
<kiwinote> mpt: which means that it would make sense to use one set of backend functions (ie always show it as a transaction of the main app) for both newly installed and already installed apps
<mpt> That's a good idea for later.
<devildante> oh! how am I relieved at the sound of "later"! :p (too lazy)
<kiwinote> devildante: it may be nice to add 3 or 4 pixels of padding between the addons icon and the addon title/name
<kiwinote> devildante: and a ':' behind 'choose add-ons' may be nice as well ;)
<and471> kiwinote, devildante: can I see a screenshot? I am intrigued :)
<kiwinote> devildante: there is also a 'free' label in the add-ons action bar. I think it would make more sense to avoid paid apps to show up in the add-ons view
<devildante> kiwinote: it's mpt who told me to put the price in there, go bug him instead :p
<devildante> and271: one moment
<mpt> kiwinote, this is for the case (in future) where free apps may have commercial add-ons.
<Riddell> asac: we should be able to remove install-package
<kiwinote> mpt: hm, ok, although the add-ons bar is currently not able to purchase apps anyway
<devildante> and471: http://imgur.com/mXXjo.png
<mpt> that's true, it's for forward compatibility of people's expectations :-)
<kiwinote> mpt: aha, then we'd better leave it there ;)
<and471> devildante, cool, which branch are you working in?
<asac> Riddell: kk. thanks
<kiwinote> mpt: and would 'clear changes' make more sense than 'cancel', or is that also just me?
<vish> hehe!
<kiwinote> devildante: padding looks a lot better now, great!
<vish> kiwinote: not just you ;)
<devildante> and471: I work on add-ons, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons
 * kiwinote is relieved
<devildante> kiwinote: np...  any other bugs?
<kiwinote> devildante: I think the code is in a state where it works quite nicely
<mpt> kiwinote, either would work, but "Cancel" is more common
<mpt> and471, are you looking for something to do? :-)
<and471> mpt, yeah how could you tell :)
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, I just couldn't work out what cancel was referring to when I first saw it
<kiwinote> mpt: much like the undo/redo in the edit menu actually ;)
<mpt> and471, how about changing the "_N other_ technical items" bar to a "_Show N other_ technical items"/"_Hide N_ technical items" bar that doesn't disappear?
<mpt> as I think we talked about before
<and471> mpt, sounds good :)
<and471> devildante, is most of the code in appdetailsviewgtk.py ?
<kiwinote> devildante: it may be worth looking at the diff you make with trunk and trying to tidy up the changes you have made. Ie are all the function names logical, do you constantly put an enter between the functions etc
<devildante> and471: yes, but there's some other changes in other files
<devildante> kiwinote: okay
<kiwinote> devildante: I think most of it looks good, just a few little things every now and then
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
<kiwinote> devildante: the magic command is 'bzr diff --old lp:~kiwinote/software-center/getting-the-small-things-right'
<kiwinote> devildante: and you can merge to that branch as well ;)
<vish> mpt: wanted to ask you about Bug 613301 , this is an application which requires GNUstep to work , how should we be handling such apps?  should we hide them until at minimum gnu-base is installed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613301 in zipper.app (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Zipper description is confusing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613301
 * kiwinote goes to have some lunch
<vish> it seems kinda seems pointless showing something which user cannot use right now...
<mpt> vish, hiding them would be overdoing it, but it would be nice to flag it in some way. Search for "How to prioritize toolkits?" in the spec for previous notes about that.
<vish> neat!
 * vish searches
<mpt> vish, zipper Depends on gnustep-base, so it's not as if it won't work when installed. It'll just look weird.
<vish> mpt: yeah , it /does/ call on gnu-step during install, but seems to be an unnecessary change for something which we have better gnome alternatives
<and471> devildante, I am trying to adjust the vertical padding in the addonview vbox and SC locks up is it is below 10
<pitti> kenvandine: with one of the recent dist-upgrades I lost the messaging and sound indicators; me and session menu are still there; are we under some transition?
<and471> is > if
<mpt> vish, in the current market (i.e. no popular OS uses Gnustep as its DE), pretty much everyone who has Gnustep installed will know what Gnustep is (which is not true for Gnome or KDE). For that reason, it's reasonable for the description of a Gnustep package to mention Gnustep. It's informative for people who're using it, and a subtle discouragement for people who aren't.
<and471> devildante, vertical spacing that should be
<vish> mpt: agreed ,not mentioning GNUstep is not an option. mentioned the same thing in the bug too :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson: how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128,  how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good weekend?
<devildante> and471: not occurring with me
<and471> devildante, I also feel that the icon size should be 16 not 24
<and471> devildante, go into appdetailsview_gtk.py and change
<and471>         gtk.VBox.__init__(self, False, 8)
<and471> nono
<vish> mpt: but my concern was rather more about how we handle such cases [than the exact bug]
<seb128> chrisccoulson: weekend was quite nice thanks
<and471> change
<and471>         gtk.VBox.__init__(self, False, 12)
<and471> to
 * vish still searching..
<and471>         gtk.VBox.__init__(self, False, 8)
<and471> and it freezes
<and471> (that is in addonsview)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: could you tell me what we need to ask to mozilla about translations permissions?
<devildante> and471: it doesn't freeze with me
<seb128> chrisccoulson: the workitem is not really clear to me
<vish> oh , found it in the unresolved issues! \o/
<and471> devildante, oh?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's not clear to me either, i need to speak to micahg about where that one came from
<mpt> vish, I don't think you need to do anything in particular with them. In this case, you might want to reword the sentence so it looks more like "Zipper is a tool for {extracting and viewing archive files} in GNUstep" and less like "Zipper is a tool for extracting and viewing {archive files in GNUstep}". Other than that, it's fine.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think we wanted to find out if the translations are covered by the same trademark restrictions as the branding
<and471> devildante, anyway I'll leave that stuff to you, but I think it would look better with 16x16 icons, and less vertical spacing
<chrisccoulson> so we could translate in launchpad
<seb128> chrisccoulson: we don't translate firefox atm?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not really. apparently, we do during the development release, but revert back to shipping only upstream translations during the stable release
<chrisccoulson> at least, that is my understanding of what we do
<seb128> hum
<vish> mpt: yeah , that sounds sensible , /me adds that to bug comment.. thanks.
<seb128> chrisccoulson: seems buggy then, we don't test what we ship?
<devildante> and471: okay :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not 100% sure whether thats really the case. perhaps we never put the launchpad translations in to the language packs
<seb128> chrisccoulson: could you try to figure that as well while you figure if we can translate it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson: no hurry but would be nice to sort that this cycle
<devildante> and471: 16x16 icons look like this: http://imgur.com/yMDUS.png (too small?)
<and471> devildante, I think they looks better, the same height as the text that is next to them, mpt, kiwinote?
<vish> devildante: do we need an image for the addon? how many addon have unique icons?
<vish> seems to me that most of the add-ons are just using the generic icon
<devildante> vish: some of the firefox add-ons are using icons
<mpt> and471, I'm torn. The smaller ones make the add-ons section smaller overall, which is good. But the bigger ones reward those add-ons that do have custom icons. I'll leave that up to devildante. :-)
<vish> devildante: thats 3 icons?  but would be better to know how many actually have icons..
<devildante> kiwinote: any opinions on this?
<devildante> vish: is it a real problem if we just let generic icons in there? (just asking)
<mpt> vish, by showing icons for every add-on, we encourage more add-ons to have icons later, even if they don't have them now.
<vish> devildante: an icon needs to help distinguish one object from another , if it is gonna be the same icon for all the objects , it just seems a visual overload..
<devildante> vish, you heard mpt, now obey :p
 * mpt tries out lp:~mmcg069/software-center/branches-for-installedview
<vish> devildante: ;)  mpt has a lot of hopes , but i dont really expect we'd have icons for those any time soon
<devildante> vish, mpt: why not show the app icon when not having an icon? (just a thought)
<vish> devildante: still not an improvement, is it?  when every icon for add-on in a page is gonna be the same, icons need to be able to help differentiate.
<baptistemm> hi there
<mpt> devildante, because that would mean showing different icons for the same package in different contexts. E.g. sword-text-gerlut1545 would have a different icon when shown as an add-on for BibleTime as it would when shown as an add-on for Xiphos.
<baptistemm> seb128: I didn't know you updated bluez to 4.69. did merge from the debian package?
<devildante> vish, mpt, and471, kiwinote: what about 22x22: http://imgur.com/iX0UW.png
<devildante> vish, mpt: you've got valid points :)
<and471> devildante, I think a good compromise :)
<devildante> 1-0
<and471> mpt, sorry that actionbar thing is more complicated than I anticipated I'm stuck :(
<and471> mpt, anything easier for a lazy guy? :)
<devildante> and471: find a bug and fix it :p
<mpt> and471, what part are you stuck on?
<seb128> baptistemm, hey, why should I have done that?
<mpt> Removing the code that hides it, changing the label, or changing the click action?
<seb128> baptistemm, I just wanted to get the current version uploaded
<and471> mpt, the variables that track the nonapps in the appview are not simple, they are hooked in multiple places
<mpt> ah
<and471> mpt, if you find me an easier one, I'll even write a test for it :)
<mpt> and471, how about making the title in software item screens selectable and Copyable?
<baptistemm> seb128: because that's nice to have the code near from the one in debian :)
<devildante> mpt: is it okay to work on new features after FeatureFreeze (maintaining them in my branches of course)
<mpt> devildante, sure, just keeping in mind that you'll be maintaining them until mvo either branches for 3.0 or starts his own "to-merge-later" branch
<devildante> mpt: thanks :)
<and471> mpt, done :)
<seb128> baptistemm, you are welcome to work on that if you want
<mpt> sweet
<mpt> and471, and the same for the summary? :-)
<and471> mpt, yup
<baptistemm> seb128: actually I opened a bug for that with the merge request :)
<mpt> and471, is "Edit" > "Copy" sensitive?
<baptistemm> as I was offline I work on that during my break
<seb128> baptistemm, you had a merge conflict and told dholbach you would not have time to fix it I think, that's why I did the update
<and471> mpt, I shall work on it :)
<mpt> thanks and471
<devildante> does sabdfl spy us and then goes out? :p
<and471> mpt, is there a bug for the selectable thing?
<devildante> I lol'd at bugs.debian.org: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?archive=no&bug=591609
<and471> devildante, shh dont tell anyone :P
<devildante> happy birthday, Debian :)
<devildante> and471: ;)
<and471> devildante, hehe funny, but makes the page annoying to scroll :/
<devildante> and471: True :p
<mpt> and471, bug 447285 covers several parts of it, but not all parts (and even fixing one part is better than fixing none of it)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 447285 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inc. Inspiron 1721] suspend/resume failure (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447285
<and471> mpt, maybe wrong bug no. :)
<mpt> true, true
<mpt> and471, I meant bug 477285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 477285 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Can't copy text from software item descriptions (affects: 6) (heat: 34)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477285
<and471> mpt, should the version/license stuff be selectable?
<mpt> and471, yes
<kiwinote> and471: in my branch I have changed the version/license code, it should be selectable atm
<and471> kiwinote, ah, but just that stuff?
<kiwinote> and471: yep
<and471> kiwinote, a simple label.set_selectable()?
<kiwinote> and471: yep
<and471> kiwinote, cool :)
<kiwinote> and471: but the description stuff will be slightly harder I think, as it needs to be selectable as one field
<and471> kiwinote, yeah I was looking at this
<and471> kiwinote, I think we need to merge it as one label
<and471> kiwinote, bullet points suffer as well
<kiwinote> and471: yeah, that was my thought as well, so if it's simple / low-risk to change, then that would be great
<and471> kiwinote, I will have an experiment :)
<kiwinote> and471: great, thanks ;)
<devildante> kiwinote, mpt, vish: feel free to tell me if there is any bug in my branch :)
<kiwinote> devildante: those changes you have been making look quite sweet
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
<kiwinote> devildante: now that the icon size for addons is smaller the padding can be slightly less
<kiwinote> devildante: it also seems that the padding between the title and the pkgname has increased as well..
<kiwinote> devildante: you may want to have a look at the accessibility stuff as well. There is an example of how to do this in the package_info code. You can use the program 'orca' to get the interface read out to you. At the moment it doesn't say anything usefull when you tab to the addons part.
<devildante> kiwinote: okay, will take care of it :)
<kiwinote> devildante: yeah, it's slightly confusing at first, but I sat down the other day and kind of understand it now, and the result was the code in the info table
<kiwinote> devildante: and just to be fussy we have a PackageStatusBar(), so renaming the AddonsStateBar() to AddonsStatusBar() may be a nice idea ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: okidoki
 * devildante doesn't know how to make orca work :p does /me needs to log out?
 * devildante logs out
<kiwinote> mpt: just saw that you had updated the gdebi part of the spec, looks good!
<mpt> kiwinote, sorry that I didn't get that done much much earlier
<kiwinote> mpt: for the pkgs in the main archive would the text be eg "Universe" has a newer version or "Ubuntu has a newer verions?
<kiwinote> mpt: np
<mpt> kiwinote, just "Ubuntu". We shouldn't be exposing the terms "Main", "Universe" etc anywhere
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, thanks (we do use those terms visibly in the use this source part)
<mpt> kiwinote, ah, right, but there we don't have much of a choice. :-)
<AnAnt> Hello, I am trying to fix LP: #613304, how can I test the fix (I am using lucid now)
<kiwinote> mpt: yeah, indeed
<mpt> bug 613304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613304 in zekr (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Zekr SC logo is very low resolution (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613304
<mpt> AnAnt, thanks for working on that. I don't know the answer, but if no-one else here does you could try in #ubuntu-motu.
<AnAnt> I was told that the Software Center hackers are here
<kiwinote> AnAnt: hi, what precisely is it that you have changed, did you add a new icon to your pkg, or did you increase the size of an existing one?
<kiwinote> AnAnt: if you just replaced an existing one, you should be able to replace the old one in /usr/share/app-install/icons to test if s-c picks it up
<AnAnt> kiwinote: Hello, there are 32,48,128 & 256px icons already, I just created symlinks to them in /usr/share/pixmaps/<size>/apps
<AnAnt> kiwinote: and chanchged the desktop file
<AnAnt> kiwinote: erm, I'm not sure which one will be taken
<kiwinote> AnAnt: If you have modified the desktop file then for testing you can replace the old desktop file in /usr/share/app-install/desktop with the new one
<kiwinote> AnAnt: s-c should read those desktop files, let me just look to see if you need to update the database first though
<AnAnt> kiwinote: In .desktop file, you can just name the icon
<AnAnt> kiwinote: ie. I did this: Icon=zekr
<AnAnt> ok
<devildante> kiwinote: orca doesn't want to work and make my whole desktop freeze :p Can you take care of this for me?
<kiwinote> devildante: yep, will do
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
<AnAnt> kiwinote: hmmm, it is still bad
<kiwinote> AnAnt: yep, if you rename the icon in the desktop file and run 'sudo update-software-center' then software-center will pick up the changes
<AnAnt> ok
<kiwinote> AnAnt: for the pkg that means just make sure that the desktop file refers to the correct icon and that the icons are available
<AnAnt> WARNING:root:error processing: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/zekr.desktop No option 'X-AppInstall-Package' in section: 'Desktop Entry'
<AnAnt> no icon now
<kiwinote> AnAnt: the desktop files there are slightly modified versions of the original desktop files
<kiwinote> AnAntL for testing you can just change the 'icon' line of the zekr desktop file that was already there
<kiwinote> AnAnt: the desktop files in that folder are generated automatically and contain some extra magic
<AnAnt> wonderful !
<AnAnt> it worked
<AnAnt> thanks
<kiwinote> AnAnt: I hope this makes sense a bit: so for the pkg itself you just update the original desktop file and make sure that the icons are available.
<kiwinote> AnAnt: just before the beta release the 'special' desktop files will get updated, and from that time on s-c will show the correct icon
<kiwinote> AnAnt: thanks a lot for working on this!
<and471> AnAnt, thanks :(
<and471> AnAnt, eh :)
<AnAnt> no problem, I am co-maintaining the package in Debian actually
<kiwinote> and471: btw, how is the desctiption selection getting on, is it easily doable, or are you having to rewrite large chunks of code?
<and471> kiwinote, I tried at it but I couldn't get it working
<and471> kiwinote, I don't know whether large chunks need to be edited, just the right chunks and I couldn't find them :)
<kiwinote> and471: ok, no probs, my guess was that it wouldn't be simple ;)
<kiwinote> devildante, and471: if one of you is idling atm I have a simple-ish bug that can be fixed in a new branch
<devildante> kiwinote: gimme I'm bored :p
<and471> kiwinote, shoot
<and471> kiwinote, depending on how simple-ish it is, I may elect to give it to devildante (read as if it is too hard, i will bug off) XD
<kiwinote> devildante, and471: when universe is disabled and you browse to a universe app then you get a 'use this source button'. If you click this button and cancel the policykit alert then the button stays disabled
<kiwinote> hehe, sorry guys, only have one bug at a time :(
<and471> devildante, you can have it, I'm going to watch some TV :)
<devildante> and471: okay :)
<kiwinote> shouldn't be that hard.. (hopefully)
<kiwinote> devildante: in a separate branch from your add-ons branch if you can please
<devildante> kiwinote: np
<devildante> kiwinote: is there a bug filed for this?
<kiwinote> devildante: nope
<kenvandine> pitti, did you lose the indicators or is the icon just missing?
<pitti> kenvandine: I lost them; they aren't in ps ux
<kenvandine> pitti, that was broken for unity on friday, but fixed on friday too
<pitti> $ ps ux|grep indic
<pitti> martin    1940  0.0  0.4 364736 15652 ?        S    08:12   0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet-session --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=33
<pitti> martin    1946  0.0  0.1 144896  5512 ?        S    08:12   0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-me/indicator-me-service
<pitti> martin    1948  0.0  0.1 143720  5500 ?        S    08:12   0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-session/indicator-session-service
<pitti> martin   25303  0.0  0.0  14144   884 pts/2    S+   14:42   0:00 grep --color=auto indic
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<kenvandine> run that
<kenvandine> what does it say?
<pitti> kenvandine: and if I run /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service, it just finishes with
<pitti> (process:25306): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<pitti> ** (process:25306): WARNING **: Shutting down service!
<kenvandine> humm
<pitti> well, there's more output of course
<kenvandine> yeah, but not useful
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> not a known issue... please file
<pitti> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/478830/
<kenvandine> i'll get ted to look at it when he shows up :)
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, will do
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> I'll try it in a guest session, too
<kenvandine> pitti, unity or desktop?
<pitti> kenvandine: standard maverick alpha-3 gnome
<pitti> plus daily updates
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> pitti, what issue do you have?
<pitti> seb128: message and sound indicator don't start
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478830/
<pitti> they just claim there are "no listeners"
<seb128> pitti, do you have an indicator applet?
<pitti> me-menu and session indicators work
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> oh, wait
<seb128> pitti, session is another applet
<pitti> indicator-applet-session != indicator-applet
<seb128> yes
<pitti> I thought it was all just one
<seb128> no
<pitti> hm, how did I lose it?
<seb128> it might have crashed
<seb128> and you didn't click on reload
<seb128> there was a crasher friday
<pitti> right, some days ago it kept crashing
<pitti> ah
<pitti> yippie, it's back
<pitti> thanks, and sorry for the confusion!
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> or you were typing when it crashed and dismissed the dialog
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> now rhythmbox has a broken icon in the soud indicator, but that I can live with :-P
<seb128> right, that's due to the libindicator changes
<seb128> but that was a crash or that :p
<pitti> so session and me indicators are not "quite" indicators?
<seb128> they are
<seb128> they are not applications indicators
<seb128> they are system indicators
<seb128> the first ones are equivalent to gtkstatusicons the second ones are applets rather
<seb128> pitti, the applets are tweaked to load specific indicators
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> how are you?
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3!
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, can you update your libgwibber spec to postpone the apis you will not get this cycle?
<kenvandine> seb128, i think that is done
<kenvandine> there aren't any with a milestone left
<seb128> well they still show on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> you have 31 workitems remaining
<kenvandine> hummm
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> which is almost as many as everybody else added in the team ;-)
<kenvandine> i guess that shows all of them, even without a milestone
<seb128> yes since the spec is milestoned for maverick
<kenvandine> i'll specifically mark them all as postponed then :)
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> to be fair a quite amount of those items are the gwibber testsuite as well
<seb128> but those a small items and you have time for that
<rickspencer3> jeez
<rickspencer3> this New App thingy jumped the rails
<pitti> rickspencer3: indeed..
<rickspencer3> pitti, I don't actually think many people are going to use it in Maverick, so I think all will be well eventually
<pitti> rickspencer3: seems the main point of dispute is why not to use backports
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, there are two parts
<pitti> I don't think backports is the right answer here, since those packages aren't meant to be part of Ubuntu, but it keeps coming back
<rickspencer3> the implementation (use backports)
<rickspencer3> but the other part is related but separate
<rickspencer3> do we really want to stretch to do more reviews of apps, and why change at all?
 * kiwinote is delighted at the thought that multitouch may actually work. Time to test it out!
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, do we have retracers atm or are they still down on db corruption?
<pitti> seb128: still down, I'm afraid
<seb128> rickspencer3, the issue with backports is that it doesn't work, you can only backport the current unstable version
<seb128> you don't want to ship unstable series to stable users
<rickspencer3> seb128, well ...
<pitti> rickspencer3: backports is not just implementation, it's an incompatible concept IMHO
<seb128> like maverick version use new glib apis etc
<rickspencer3> I think the root of the problem is inadequate communication on my part
<rickspencer3> it's a moot point now, the implementation is done
<rickspencer3> (for Maverick)
<seb128> not really a miscommunication I think
<seb128> Laney had the same concerns at UDS
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, jono followed up with Laney quite a bit afterward
<rickspencer3> but in hindsight, I should have triggered this discussion on ubuntu-devel after the implementation decisions were made
<rickspencer3> some of the problems are not about the specific implementation, though
<rickspencer3> some of the objections are about changing the very nature of universe
<rickspencer3> I thank Laney for his reasoned and well written summary, along with his willingness to help in Maverick
<seb128> right
<seb128> not easy to define what ubuntu is or should be
<seb128> ie a platform only or aiming at distributing any software you can get
<seb128> pitti, did you see my retracer question before?
<pitti> seb128: i answered 12 secs after that; they are still down, I'm afraid
<seb128> sorry I missed that reply somewhat
<seb128> pitti, still due to that db issue?
<seb128> pitti, do you understand what's going on?
<seb128> did the db got corrupted? do we have any backup or way to regenerate it?
<pitti> seb128: argh, no, it's something else this time
<pitti> ImportError: No module named launchpadlib.errors
<seb128> urg
<pitti> seb128: apparently some python modules were upgraded, and something interacted badly with p-central/support and symlinks
<seb128> those are not using a local checkout?
<pitti> seb128: last time that happened I purged and reinstalled the affected packages
<pitti> seb128: no, they are using the maverick packages for launchpadlib etc.
<pitti> seb128: local checkout is just for the "outside" crash-digger and python dupe detection
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, if you tell me what to do I can have a go at it
<pitti> seb128: log into the chroots, try python -c 'import apport', this shold trigger the ImportError
<pitti> seb128: then keep reinstalling python-launchpadlib, python-lazr* and what not until it works again
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will have a try, thanks
<pitti> and once it works, apt-get clean and save
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<pitti> seb128: could still be the db issue underneath, of course
<pitti> seb128: I already dumped and recreated it, so it must be something in the actual data; might be a sqlite bug, not sure
<pitti> we might need to remove a malformed dup db entry or so
<seb128> ok, I will let you know if I figure something
<pitti> right, amd64 retracer crashed on db
<pitti> oh, it's right in init_duplicate_db()
<pitti> so it sohld be reproducible locally
<pitti> damn bug
<dobey> did the xorg driver abi change recently?
<dobey> it would appear so :/
<seb128> dobey, yes, a week ago or so
<seb128> dobey, why?§
<dobey> seb128: because i just upgraded and x wont start
<dobey> nvidia driver is apparently incompatible :(
<seb128> seems the xorg-edger has a newer version which work, that's from IRC discussions the other day
<seb128> check maybe with #ubuntu-x
<dobey> seb128: i'd be happy to just downgrade X for now, but i just get 'release not found' when i try to :(
<devildante> kiwinote: got time?
<kiwinote> devildante: yep
<devildante> kiwinote: I wasn't able to reproduce your bug, but I did found another bug :p
<kiwinote> devildante: aha, which one did you find?
<devildante> kiwinote: when clicking on "use this source", it wasn't set to not sensitive, so you could still click on it!
<devildante> kiwinote: I just fixed it now :)
<kiwinote> devildante: hm, that seems to be the opposite of the bug I had
<devildante> kiwinote: yeah :p
<kiwinote> devildante: can you push the branch?
<devildante> kiwinote: of course!
<kiwinote> devildante: thanks, then I can attempt to work out how we can both experience the opposite bug ;)
<dobey> seb128: ah, seems telling the server to ignore abi works
<devildante> kiwinote: pushed! it's the fix-use-source one :)
<kiwinote> devildante: great, was just looking at it
<vish> devildante: did you see mpt's comment..  maybe we can rename update-manager as well this cycle? ;)
<devildante> vish: yes, I've seen it
<devildante> vish: I think we should
<devildante> vish: yay, more work to do!
<vish> devildante: when is mvo coming back? i guess we cant do it without him ;)
 * vish forgot..
<devildante> vish: meh, he said he'll be in vacation for a week
<devildante> mpt: ping - do you think we should rename update-manager as well for this cycle? (looking for opinions)
<and471> devildante, why is that?
<mpt> devildante, I don't see a problem with it, but I'm not familiar with how package renames relate to the various freezes
<devildante> and471: mpt suggested to rename update-notifier to software-updater-daemon because we want to rename update-manager to software-updater in the future
<and471> devildante, mpt, I can see the reasoning but I wonder whether this should be for maverick+1
<devildante> mpt: np, was just looking for opinions - but we'll have to ask mvo once he returns
<and471> seb128, could you clarify? <mpt> [...]but I'm not familiar with how package renames relate to the various freezes
<seb128> and471, why do you need to rename something?
<devildante> seb128: <devildante> and471: mpt suggested to rename update-notifier to software-updater-daemon because we want to rename update-manager to software-updater in the future
<and471> seb128, I'm just the messenger :)
<seb128> and471, is that the source name or the ui one?
<and471> seb128, sorry I don't understand
<seb128> does it make any practical difference?
<devildante> seb128: well, the UI one, but we could do both
<seb128> and471, do you want to rename the tarball or is that changing UI strings?
<and471> seb128, ah now I understand
<and471> seb128, sorry :)
<seb128> well ui and string freeze is next week
<seb128> so you can still do that
<vish> mpt: and471: devildante:  Bug #618723  ;)
<ubot2> vish: Bug 618723 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/618723 is private
<devildante> fail
<vish> gah!
<vish> devildante: its public , but the bot is stupid ;p
<and471> oops
<devildante> fail means fail, admit it vish :p
<vish> devildante: lol!
<and471> devildante, do you want to work on it? I am currently updating some shotwell stuff but if you want I can do it afterwards
<and471> mpt, wow those mockups look good - is anybody making it happen?
<devildante> and471: I'd want you to do it, I don't know enough u-m code to know if I won't break something
<mpt> and471, which mockups?
<and471> mpt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling
 * and471 realised his question to mpt was a bit general XD
<mpt> and471, devildante has done a couple of parts. I'm not aware of anyone else working on it.
<and471> devildante, you have a branch?
<devildante> and471: some of it is already in trunk
<and471> devildante, oh are you not starting from scratch?
<devildante> and471: the software-properties part is in the updates-redesign branch, but FF has passed
<devildante> and471: I mean that I worded on some of it, and it has been merged in trunk
<devildante> worked*
<and471> devildante, and the mockups under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling#Launching
<and471> ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seb128: the work item for translation permission I think was for including translations that upstream doesn't have through LP
<devildante> and471: I think we're pretty close to what's in there
<and471> devildante, close to starting or finishing :)
<devildante> and471: there remain a couple of bits, but that will have to wait for 11.04
<devildante> and471: finishing
<and471> devildante, and where is that stuff?
<devildante> and471: oh, wait nvm
<devildante> and471: the big part in there is that it's not in a separate dialog
<seb128> gra, kenvandine just conflicted with pending rb changes uploaded to the ppa
<devildante> and471: everything is occurring in the main window (in the mockups)
<and471> devildante, yup
<kenvandine> seb128, whoops
<seb128> kenvandine, no worry I will merge when ronoc is ready with the mpris2 changes
<devildante> and471: this is gonna take some work, because as of now, the install backends are the one to display GUI related to transactions
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for doing some sponsoring ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<and471> devildante, so for those mockups I spoke about, has any work started on them?
<devildante> and471: no, and likely won't be until we're approaching the 11.04 cycle
<and471> devildante, see when I look at hem I really want to start on it :)
<devildante> and471: go for it, just keep in mind you'll have to maintain your branches
<and471> devildante, sure, I won't be able to do the apt/backend stuff but PyGTK and I are good friends :)
<devildante> and471: oh, and leave me the "expanded updates" bit, I too wanna work on it :p
<asac> Riddell: there? can you upload qws again (it was rejected by jdstrand saying that we should produce it from normal qt sources) and state that you want a separate source until we are confident we can ship all from one source?
<kenvandine> seb128_, can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/maverick/libgwibber/ubuntu ?
<and471> devildante, are you able to do the apt/backend stuff?
<seb128_> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> that is needed for the indicator-me port
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> it also drops gir-repository :)
<asac> Riddell: if you say you dont want it in the archive at all its fine. we just need to know ;)
<devildante> and471: yeah, I think for now, we just have to separate backend from gui
<Riddell> asac: I can do yes
<and471> devildante, definitely
<asac> Riddell: so this reject wasn't coordinated with jdstrand?
<and471> devildante, I might start on that when I have finished this shotwell stuff so vish stops bugging me XD
<Riddell> asac: he rejected it, I want it in the archive, and this is my prefered way since it means the package doesn't cause me any hassle, although I can understand his view for sure
<devildante> and471: okay :)
<asac> Riddell: maybe add a line to changelog "acked and sponsored by: Riddell" ? ... just so that archive admins see its official?
<asac> or approve on your own ;)
<asac> or seb128 is a good click through approver too ;)
<asac> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> asac: I'll file a bug and point the changelog at it
<asac_> ok thanks Riddell
<Riddell> asac: I'll put your name down for an ack too :)
<asac_> yeah
<vish> and471: shotwell!!!! ;p
<asac_> Riddell: i can also upload the package so you can approve ;) lol
<asac_> what a mess
<asac_> i am reading the irc log now
<asac_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/13/%23ubuntu-devel.html
<and471> vish, yes sir....
<and471> :)
<and471> vish, I have done the stuff upstream, tomorrow I shall give you a list of icons that still need to be done (can be done for next cycle) so that I can bug you about it now :P
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, you have upload rights for gwibber but not libgwibber?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you ask cjwatson to give you those?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> libgwibber is still in universe
<kenvandine> i figured it would change when that goes to main
<seb128> gwibber is not using it?
<and471> devildante, for these morphing windows, do we need to do some magic, or are we just hiding and showing?
<kenvandine> seb128, no
<seb128> oh ok
<kenvandine> seb128, it depends on gwibber... a future version of the gwibber UI will require it
<seb128> ok, kick session restart then call
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> brb
<dobey> kenvandine: you convinced segphault to rewrite the UI in vala or something? :)
<devildante> and471: that's the problem, I don't know, ask mpt
<and471> devildante, as if by magic ^ :)
<kenvandine> not yet :)
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<mpt> devildante, I'm looking at your add-ons branch again now
<devildante> mpt: <and471> devildante, for these morphing windows, do we need to do some magic, or are we just hiding and showing?
<devildante> mpt: thanks :)
<mpt> and471, ask bratsche. I think the code for morphing windows lives in libido now.
<mpt> ah, bratsche isn't online
<and471> mpt, hehe I was looking for him and came to the same conclusion
<devildante> mpt: libido?
<seb128> dobey, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/618285
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 618285 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Typo in one translatable string (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> devildante, https://code.launchpad.net/ido
<and471> davidbarth, hi, did any code ever come of this? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-karmic-morphing-windows
<devildante> mpt
<devildante> mpt: it's in C, so I dismiss it :P
<mpt> haha
<devildante> mpt: what do you think of the add-ons branch? could you accelerate the ffe process? (just asking)
<mpt> devildante, for something without add-ons, "Total size:" correctly shows up all the time. But for something with add-ons, it shows up only when I check/uncheck the checkboxes.
<tedg> and471, lp:ido
<devildante> mpt: isn't this the correct behavior?
<and471> tedg, thanks, mpt, devildante, I think I found it in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/ido/trunk/annotate/head%3A/src/idomessagedialog.c
<tedg> and471, You kinda need to do the work with IDO as it has the timeline in it as well.  Which you'll need to do the animation.
<devildante> and471: meh, I did nothing
<and471> tedg, so we need libido? can we not just do an incremental size_request?
<mpt> devildante, how would it be? :-) It's showing less information, by default, for something with add-ons than for something without.
<tedg> and471, Yeah, that's what you want to do, but the timeline makes it both simple and runs in the idle loop nicely.
<and471> tedg, ah okay :)
<and471> tedg, can we access this from python?
<tedg> and471, Uhm, there's no reason, but I don't think someone has setup introspection in IDO yet.  It's on the TODO list.
<tedg> I mean, there's no reason you couldn't -- just work needs to be done.
<dobey> seb128: i'll bug people to get the fix in for the release this week
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<and471> tedg, you reckon it will be done by 11.04?
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: Thanks a lot for the upload!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> thx for the patch :)
<devildante> mpt: "Total size" shows for me if there is addons - but only when the app is installed (does it make sense to include the removal size of the app?)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have libgwibber python bindings?
<mpt> devildante, ah, sorry, my mistake
<tedg> and471, Oh, definitely.  Too many Vala and Python programmers that'll kill us if we don't :)
<and471> tedg, hehe :)
<kenvandine> seb128, no... but i have tested with introspection
<kenvandine> seb128, works well :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm a bit nervous with introspection abi changing still though
<kenvandine> there is even a python example in libgwibber which uses it
<and471> devildante, mpt, I will try to do some preliminary work on the gui side of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling#Launching
<devildante> you better do it, tedg, or it will be a personal affair :p
<devildante> and471: go for it :)
<kenvandine> i had generated python bindings but dropped them when pygi got merged into gobject
<and471> devildante, mpt, and when we get libido python bindings for 11.04 I shall hook them in hopefully
<devildante> and471: all right!
<and471> devildante, mpt: tedg promised me personally (even if he didn't realise it) XD
<mpt> devildante, ideally I'd like installed items to show "Total size: {Y} on disk ({Z} available)", but that's not critical for merging
<kenvandine> seb128, i could pretty easily bring that back
<kenvandine> but would prefer not
<seb128> kenvandine, doesn't seem worth the effort
<seb128> I guess introspection changes should not lead to client changes
<kenvandine> i wish mono could use introspection
<seb128> just rebuild of the typelibs
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<kenvandine> which is a pain... but not code changes
<devildante> mpt: You haven't learned your lesson, have you? :p like mvo and I said, there is no way we could count the total size if it spans on different partitions (just saying)
<mpt> devildante, that information is from the package. Synaptic already displays it
<mpt> (Installed-Size:)
<devildante> mpt: I meant if the user has /usr, /opt, /, /var ... partitions. We can't know if we'll have enough space on them
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #611263 about the icon btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611263 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Ubuntu One in Rhythmbox - both the Music Store and the 'Link to a song' function have the same icon (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611263
<kenvandine> thx
<mpt> devildante, ok, I'll remove the "{Z} available"
<mpt> devildante, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=423&rev1=422
<seb128> kenvandine, should I just sponsor libgwibber for now until that's sort with cjwatson?
<devildante> mpt: thx :)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, please do
<mpt> devildante, in the screen for Accessories > ACE, the Qcomicbook add-on has an extremely long label
<devildante> mpt: oh god!
<mpt> devildante, can you ellipsize it just before the "("?
<devildante> mpt: wait, I got some idea ;)
<mpt> devildante, e.g. "Qcomicbook is a view for comic book archives (cbz, cbr ... (qcomicbook)"
<devildante> mpt: so you want me to stop at a specified number of characters?
<mpt> So that (a) the package name is always visible, and (b) the screen doesn't scrolls horizontally
<mpt> scroll, rather
<mpt> devildante, ideally, stop at the edge of the window, no sooner and no later :-)
<devildante> mpt: is line wrap acceptable?
<mpt> devildante, that would be better
<mpt> (This is a bug in qcomicbook in that its description doesn't have a synopsis, but USC should cater for weird data anyway)
<mpt> oh, hang on, it *does* have a synopsis
<mpt> ok, one bug at a time
<mpt> and471, great, thank you
<kenvandine> seb128, libgwibber MIR bug 618757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618757 in libgwibber (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgwibber (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618757
<seb128> kenvandine, you might want to ping asac rather ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, that was just FYI :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> libgwibber uploaded btw
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> asac, if you have the time... could you look at bug 618757 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618757 in libgwibber (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgwibber (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618757
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<mpt> devildante, got it figured out?
<devildante> mpt: no, line wrap does strange things, and does not cater to the whole window
<devildante> mpt: do you know if there are many packages that are like this? If not, we should rather leave the code as-is and fix those packages
<mpt> devildante, well, we're on the third level of bugginess here
<devildante> mpt: ?
<mpt> devildante, the second level is that qcomicbook's synopsis is actually much shorter: it's only "qt viewer for comic book archives (cbr/cbz/cba/cbg/cbb)"
<mpt> devildante, for some reason the code that calculates the add-on title is taking more than that first line from the description.
<devildante> mpt: in fact, qcomicbook as a separate app has the same summary/synopsis as when it is an add-on
<mpt> devildante, you can see the same bug on the screen for Qcomicbook itself.
<mpt> right
<mpt> So, maybe you could leave fixing that for a separate branch :-)
<devildante> mpt: what is in fault: my code, the appdetails code, or a database typo?
<mpt> I don't know
<devildante> mpt: so I leave it as-is?
<mpt> From "apt-cache show" it looks like a perfectly normal package description to me.
<mpt> devildante, the first level is that as far as I can tell, qcomicbook shouldn't be showing up as an add-on for ACE in the first place. :-)
<mpt> It's not a Recommends: or Suggests: of unace
<devildante> mpt: but qcomicbook Recommends unace, and we search for reverse recommends (as per the spec)
<mpt> and its not marked as Enhances: unace
<mpt> devildante, I don't think it says anything about reverse recommends
<davidbarth> and471: hi, no sorry, not in Maverick, cody had some prototype running but didn't get enough time land that this cycle
<and471> davidbarth, ok thanks, are we looking at maverick+1?
<devildante> mpt: "X is the only known package that Recommends A"
<mpt> devildante, unace does not Recommend qcomicbook
<devildante> mpt: whoopsie, got it wrong
<devildante> mpt: so my implementation was wrong all along!
<mpt> heh
<devildante> mpt: it's fixed now, but I can't believe I'm stupid
 * devildante hides and cries :(
 * mpt hugs devildante 
 * devildante smiles and hugs back mpt :)
<mpt> devildante, pushed your branch?
<devildante> pushing...
<devildante> mpt: pushed :)
<mpt> devildante, the size calculation seems to be causing the whole window to seize up for ~2 seconds whenever I go into a software item screen
<mpt> Is there anyway to make it happen in the background or something?
<devildante> mpt: the problem is it's already in the background :P
<devildante> mpt: gobject.idle_add ftw
<mpt> devildante, would it improve things to show "Total size: Calculating…" and then replace "Calculating…" with the size once it arrives?
<devildante> mpt: will test that
<devildante> mpt, what do you mean by "seize up"? (still have to perfect my english :p)
<mpt> devildante, freeze, become immovable
<devildante> mpt: oh
<mpt> Try scrolling with the mousewheel as soon as you go into a software item screen, for example
<devildante> mpt: fixed :)
<mpt> devildante, the only other problem I see at the moment is that there's not enough padding above the add-ons section.
<devildante> argh, you and your padding issues :p
<devildante> mpt: not enough padding? I would say there is too much! (or is it between the "Choose add-ons" label and the checkboxes?)
<mpt> devildante, no, above the "Choose add-ons" text
<devildante> mpt: misunderstanding? I think there is enough padding
<mpt> devildante, compare the red and green areas here: http://imgur.com/wr7cR
<mpt> They should be roughly the same height
<devildante> mpt: now I understand :p will work on it
<mpt> thank you
<devildante> mpt: now I reversed it :p http://imgur.com/4kkzU.png
<mpt> ...
<devildante> mpt: was doing some testing, sorry :p
<mpt> devildante, it's still USC's fault that it was showing that really long checkbox label. It should have been showing the title <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#software-title>, which in that case was "qcomicbook".
<mpt> ("cat /usr/share/applications/qcomicbook.desktop | grep Name=")
<seb128> mpt, grep Name= ...
<seb128> mpt, it's shorter to type ;-)
<mpt> yeah yeah :-)
<mpt> Everything I know about the command line I learned in 1996
<devildante> mpt: got it, I was using app_details.summary instead of app_details.display_name
<mpt> great
<kenvandine> yay... ubuntuone-preferences segfault
 * kenvandine files bug
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i have one very miserable daughter this evening
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: sorry to hear that!
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, heh, that's ok ;)
<chrisccoulson> she's teething atm
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: my 2 year old is wearing a big metal boot now... broken foot
<chrisccoulson> ouch, that's not good
<kenvandine> if that makes you feel better :)
<chrisccoulson> how did that happen?
<kenvandine> he keeps saying his brother did it... not sure exactly
<kenvandine> he limped on it for 2 days but we couldn't find anything wrong
<kenvandine> moving it and pressing on it didn't seem to hurt at all
<kenvandine> so we took him in for xrays, and sure enough it was broken
<kenvandine> no pain though... apparently
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a similar thing happened to my younger brother when he was around the same age (although with his arm)
<chrisccoulson> we noticed over several days he kept holding it, and crying when we laid him down, but he was still able to play ok
<chrisccoulson> then we took him to the doctor's, where he had an x-ray that showed he'd broken his arm
<chrisccoulson> strange ;)
<kenvandine> eek
<devildante> mpt: managed to do lot of padding in up and no padding in bottom, not good I presume? http://imgur.com/KxTfC.png
<mpt> devildante, not really
<devildante> mpt: not really good or not really not good? :p
<mpt> not really good
<devildante> argh :p
<mpt> (hey, "really not good" would have been even worse)
 * mpt finishes reporting bug 618803
<devildante> haha
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618803 in qcomicbook (Ubuntu) "Comment= in QComicBook's .desktop file is too long (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618803
<devildante> mpt: is this better: http://imgur.com/zXYsj.png
<mpt> devildante, a bit -- more space would be even better
<devildante> mpt, up or bottom?
<mpt> both
<devildante> mpt: is this better: http://imgur.com/h3Zpc.png
<devildante> (please say yes :p)
<mpt> yes!
 * devildante has now more chances to work in Canonical
<devildante> (is it a true yes? I mean, I don't want to commit for nothing :p)
<kiwinote> devildante: yes, the padding does look a lot better now
<devildante> oh my! kiwinote was impersonating mpt since the beginning :p
<kiwinote> devildante: we still have the case when we have a one line description, but I think that that blocks on the screenshot positioning
<devildante> kiwinote: ?
<kiwinote> devildante: if the main app has a description which is only one line long, then we get a massive gap between the description and the 'choose add-ons'
<kiwinote> devildante: but to fix that you would have to modify the screenshot positioning code, which is something you probably don't want to do ;)
 * devildante is relieved :)
<kiwinote> devildante: but as I can tell that you love working on padding, there is something else
<devildante> argh
<kiwinote> devildante: the addonstatusbar looks clamped between the total size and the version label
<kiwinote> devildante: some padding on each side of the statusbar would be nice ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: imma gonna do it now :)
<kiwinote> devildante: by doing so much of it, you must getting good at it ;)
 * mpt -> home
<devildante> kiwinote: I finally fixed it :p
<rickspencer3> RAOF, heya
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> hey TheMuso
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morinng
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-17
 * devildante is bored
<micahg> devildante: about 80k bugs need work :)
<rickspencer3> devildante, then maybe you could look at this hideous cheese bug!
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/610600
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610600 in cheese (Fedora) (and 5 other projects) "Serious video performance regression in cheese (2.28.1->2.30.1) (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<rickspencer3> it's bumming out everyone who uses GNOME
<devildante> problem is, my webcam doesn't work
<devildante> :p
<rickspencer3> dang it
<devildante> and I'm too lazy to make it work :p
<devildante> don't you have something to code/fix? (other than that)
<devildante> (once again, I'm too lazy to search :p)
<rickspencer3> for sure!
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> devildante, what kind of things do you like to work on?
<TheMuso> someone who is involved with free software and is bored? That is an oximoron IMO.
<devildante> TheMuso: :p
<devildante> rickspencer3: desktop/python related
<devildante> but I can do with C/C++ :)
<devildante> but desktop is required, I can't stand kernel :p
<rickspencer3> devildante, software-center interest you at all?
<rickspencer3> http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/599046
<rickspencer3> http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/594833
<rickspencer3> http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/609000
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 599046 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Side pane navigation are read "Page" (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 88)" [High,Triaged]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 594833 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Hidden packages reveal feature not working correctly in "Canonical Partners" view (affects: 1) (heat: 63)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 609000 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with SystemError in open() (affects: 1) (heat: 158)" [Low,Triaged]
<devildante> oh software-center is buggy :p
<rickspencer3> well, those are 3 triaged bugs, in Python code, on the desktop
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> devildante, there's always bug triaging as well, that always helps
<devildante> oh no, an orca bug, and orca freezes my desktop :p
<devildante> rickspencer3: thank you :p
<devildante> I meant ;)
<rickspencer3> either way :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, your fix for my webcam widget worked just fine on my Dell mini too!
<rickspencer3> thanks man
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Awesome.
<RAOF> Mmm.  Hurray for front verandahs, and winter sunshine.  And laptops.
<rickspencer3> too much work today
 * rickspencer3 hits the showers
<rickspencer3> later all!
<TheMuso> RAOF: Sounds nice. I have sometimes thought of sitting out on my balcony in the winter sun and working, but I wouldn't be as comfortable. Still, its worth giving a shot at one point before winter is truely over.
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'm only doing it for a while.  Untill I get nice and warm!  :)
<saras_> what meerkat iso hase btrfs
<saras_> has btrfs
<TheMuso> saras_: The alternate installer for both amd64 and i386 allows you to choose btrfs.
<saras_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ i don't see it here
<RAOF> saras_: That's because that's the livecd, not the alternate cd.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<RAOF> pitti: May I enquire of your udev and/or upstart knowledge?  bug #615549 is a race condition between DRM loading and X starting due to vesafb's /dev/fb0 being tagged as PRIMARY_DEVICE_FOR_DISPLAY and hence triggering gdm's start condition.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615549 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Dell Studio XPS 13 no video (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615549
<RAOF> Actually, the simple solution would appear to be ensuring vesafb's /dev/fb0 doesn't get tagged as primary.
<RAOF> Because gdm will then just start after udevtrigger has finished.
<RAOF> In fact… why are we tagging the framebuffers *at all*?
<pitti> hello RAOF
<pitti> RAOF: I'm not entirely sure, but I think it might be for plymouth?
<RAOF> pitti: Hi.  I think I may have talked myself into the belief that just dropping the PRIMARY_DEVICE_FOR_DISPLAY udev logic for /dev/fb? will make that bug go away and won't have any unwanted side-effects.
<pitti> RAOF: this is really a question for Scott, I'm afraid
<pitti> ./plymouth-splash.conf:          and (graphics-device-added PRIMARY_DEVICE_FOR_DISPLAY=1
<RAOF> Oh, boo.
<RAOF> Curse plymouth and it's continued foiling of otherwise damn-fine plans!
<pitti> RAOF: so what we want is "if there's only fb*, then use that, but if there's something else, then ignore fbdev"
<RAOF> Right.
<pitti> which is of course a bit tricky to do without a device to look 3 secs into the future
<RAOF> Or, hey!  Just not start gdm on framebuffer appearance.
<pitti> it doesn't explicitly start on fb
<pitti> oh, it does
<pitti> fb0 | card0
<RAOF> So it should just drop fb0
<pitti> RAOF: hm, so if we wait until "stopped udevtrigger", then we know about all devices
<RAOF> But loose some boot speed, probably.
<pitti> right, so drm-added card0 | stopped udevtrigger should DTRT
<pitti> RAOF: *shrug* real men have machines with DRM these days :)
<pitti> but better a tad slower boot which actually works than a really fast black screen
<RAOF> I thought you meant dropping everything but udevtrigger.
<pitti> RAOF: do you see somehting wrong with drm-added || udevtrigger?
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> This particular case has *two* drm devices, and I think X actually wants to start on card1
<pitti> if we have a /dev/drm/card0, it can go ahead, I think?
<RAOF> Not necessarily.
<pitti> RAOF: is that configured in xorg.conf?
<pitti> or what defines "wants to"?
<RAOF> Voodoo.
<pitti> so, only stopped udevtrigger would be the safest option?
<RAOF> Yeah.  Then we know that *all* the cards are up.
<pitti> RAOF: could you ping Scott about that as well? He wrote all this and might have a better option for this
<pitti> RAOF: like a magic "all-graphics-devices-are-up" or whatnot
<RAOF> Yeah.
<pitti> but for now it seems the bug should be reassigned to gdm
<RAOF> Maybe I should assign the bug to Scott for his opinion?
<robert_ancell> why is it when all the europeans wake up the servers melt down...
<dpm> hey, good morning pitti! I'm in the process of requesting a full language pack export for Maverick (waiting for an export bug to be cherrypicked in LP). Once it's finished, may I ask you to help me to get langpack-o-matic to package it up and upload it to the archive?
<pitti> dpm: of course, please do; I can start the builds and uploads
<pitti> dpm: and good morning! how are you?
<pitti> RAOF: sure
<pitti> RAOF: we could also upload gdm with just "stopped trigger" now, and then optimize it again later on?
<RAOF> pitti: Absolutely.  Want me to do the relevant bzr mangling?
<dpm> pitti, great, thanks. I'll ping you when the export is finished. I'm very well, thanks :) Enjoying a bit of cooler weather after last week's heat in Valencia, so it's all good.
<RAOF> Valencia has one of the coolest names in Europe.
<dpm> :)
<pitti> RAOF: if you want to, please do; I can upload it for you, please ping me
<pitti> RAOF: do you have such a machine where you can test it?
<RAOF> None that trigger that bug, no.
<RAOF> Hm.  Is code.launchpad.net throwing 405 errors at bzr for anyone else?
<pitti> RAOF: I just did a bzr pull in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu, and that worked
<RAOF> Ah, yes.
<RAOF> debcheckout doesn't work though.
<RAOF> Right.  I'm taking that gnome-terminal crash to indicate that it's time to clock off for the day.  Evening all!
<seb128> hey RAOF, 'night
<seb128> RAOF, I need to chat with you this week, I will catch you tomorrow when I start ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, just trying to figure what will still change on xorg this cycle
<RAOF> Right.
<seb128> or drop me an email during you day tomorrow to tell me that if you want ;-)
<seb128> 'night RAOF
<RAOF> I shall!  Have a good day!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> RAOF, I'm interested to know what version will still change and the status of the specs concerning xorg
<seb128> bye
<bdrung> seb128: talking about patches: there are 16 open requests for ubuntu-desktop packages: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<seb128> bdrung, I will try to review some
<seb128> the categories are somewhat wrong though
<seb128> ie valgrind is not a desktop thing ;-)
<bdrung> seb128: that's dholbach's fault ;)
<nigelb> #blame-dholbach
<bdrung> nigelb: we have a separate channel for it?
<nigelb> bdrung: not yet, but if public insists...... :p
<and471> nigelb, will they be arch enemies of #hug-dholbach ?
<nigelb> and471: nah, probably the same people :p
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: I won't join #blame-dholbach
<and471> XD
<bilalakhtar> well
<bilalakhtar> People make mistakes
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: hahaha, I figure there'd be a lot of takers for #blame-nigelb :D
<bilalakhtar> and no software is free of bugs
<nigelb> oh, we're in -desktop and we're offtopic.  Sorry folks.
<bilalakhtar> yup ^^ just !stop the discussion
<and471> :)
<seb128> sparc build record... is sparc still building anything nowadays?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: all of my builds are failing for sparc.. I don't think so builds are going on properly there
<chrisccoulson> i don't bother looking at any build failures for sparc now ;)
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: your response to "and no software is free of bugs": "we're in -desktop and we're offtopic". Wow, our desktop is bug free. :D
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: I didn't understand you. ?
<vish> bdrung: our desktop has free bugs???  ;)
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: with saying that it's offtopic, you could have applied that "no software is free of bugs" doesn't apply to -desktop and therefore that the desktop packages are free of bugs.
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: I got you now, but one thing: nigelb said that offtopic sentence and not me!
<bdrung> vish: yes, the bugs are free. you don't have to pay for them.
<bilalakhtar> fixing the bugs as well as filing them is free
<bilalakhtar> but triaging them is not
<bilalakhtar> you need to pay for it, through hard word
<vish> bdrung: heh , i meant it as a replacement for your sentence :)
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: ups, s/bilalakhtar/nigelb/ in my joke.
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: BTW, I have lined up a few merges. Free to review?
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: we have enough motu sponsors. i let them do it. i concentrate on main bugs.
<bilalakhtar> yup, bdrung is a core-dev :)
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: that was not my main point
<bilalakhtar> I know
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: I understand
<bdrung> we have 68 main sponsor requests open, but only 14 universe ones
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: there is a shortage of sponsors for main packages, so you want to sponsor main requests
 * chrisccoulson wishes he had some spare time to do sponsoring
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson, bilalakhtar: sparc and ia64 will die next week
<bilalakhtar> pitti: support will cease?
<bdrung> seb128: are you indirectly subscribed to bug #595248?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595248 in example-content (Ubuntu) "Presenting_Ubuntu incorrect transition time (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595248
<pitti> bilalakhtar: nobody stepped up to care about those ports, so we will remove them for maverick
<seb128> bdrung, no, I just review the sponsoring list every now and then
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. so, i don't need to spend effort getting firefox to build on those :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: one open mozilla request: https://code.launchpad.net/~clint-fewbar/ubuntu/maverick/mongodb/add-xulrunner-wrapper/+merge/32504
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no; I think xulrunner hasn't built on sparc for a while
<bilalakhtar> good news for me as well :) no more unnecessary FTBFSs for my packages :) pitti
<bdrung> seb128: i recommend to subscribe to commented sponsor request bugs (to get the response)
 * vish hopes chrisccoulson would soon upload the gst string change before UIF :)
<mdz> does anyone know how the panel decides which screen to display on, in a multi-screen setup?
<seb128> mdz, I think it uses the xrandr primary monitor but vuntz would know better
<seb128> bdrung, ok
<seb128> bdrung, btw are you sure that gnome-media bug is fixed? the upstream one bug is still open
<bdrung> seb128: yes (tested it). https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616011 -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595857
<ubot2> Gnome bug 616011 in gnome-volume-control "when volume is on 0 and moved up the volume doesn't update" [Minor,New]
<seb128> bdrung, do you have a GNOME bugzilla account to comment on #616011?
<mdz> seb128: ah, interesting. I didn't know xrandr had a notion of a primary display
<mdz> seb128: xrandr --output <foo> --primary changes it, thanks
<seb128> mdz, you're welcome
<bdrung> seb128: ok, it's commented
<seb128> bdrung, thanks
<dpm> pitti, the full export for the next maverick langpacks is still running, but I hope it will be ready tomorrow morning. We were planning a Kubuntu Translations Day on Friday to QA Kubuntu translations. So if the language packs would start to be built tomorrow morning, do you think they could be ready by Friday, or would that be too tight?
<dpm> Riddell, ^
<pitti> dpm: they usually take a day, so that shold be fine
<pitti> dpm: right now the buildds are pretty crammed, but they should have caught up by tomorrow
<dpm> thanks pitti. Riddell, I think we should be ok with announcing the Kubuntu Translations Day, then
<Riddell> dpm: will you be able to have the output of the upstream vs downstream cheching tool available?
<bdrung> Riddell: talking about kde: we have two open sponsor request for kubuntu.
<dpm> Riddell, I should be able to, I'll set it up for the day
<Riddell> dpm: groovy, I'll do an e-mail and blog post
<Riddell> bdrung: ack, thanks for the reminder
<dpm> Riddell, ok, ping me when you've done that. I'll do a blog post as well and I'll link yours, then.
<seb128> kenvandine, did you meant to move your gwibber test suite items to beta as a target?
<seb128> asac, hey, could you get bug #618757 on your review list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618757 in libgwibber (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgwibber (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618757
<asac> seb128: yes.
<seb128> asac, thanks
<bdrung> Riddell: ubuntu-sponsor should be subscribed after the FFe is granted.
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, although they don't really need to be tied to a "release" but i want to make sure we make some progress on it
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html
<seb128> kenvandine, see ;-)
<kenvandine> eek
<seb128> kenvandine, you have half of the team items count
<kenvandine> yeah... i'll drop the milestone on them
<kenvandine> i am tracking it and it is just noise
<seb128> kenvandine, just change back to maverick
<seb128> kenvandine, it doesn't mean you can't do the work for beta, just that we don't track those as beta tasks
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> before they had no milestone... should i change them to ubuntu-10.10?
<kenvandine> or drop the milestone from the work items?
<Riddell> bdrung: mm, hassle
<kenvandine> i think it means the same thing
<seb128> kenvandine, just "Work items:"
<bdrung> Riddell: ?
<kenvandine> seb128, done
<seb128> kenvandine, or "Work items for ubuntu-10.10:" if you prefer, that's the same since the spec is approved for the maverick cycle
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<rickspencer3> seb128, good morning
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm okay
<rickspencer3> but ...
<rickspencer3> I have to take my daughter to a doctor's appointment this morning
<seb128> not available for the meeting today?
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure I'll be back in time for the team meeting :(
<seb128> I hope she's ok
<seb128> don't worry I can handle the meeting ;-)
<seb128> I sent the reminder earlier already
<seb128> did you have anything you wanted to cover this week?
<rickspencer3> seb128, she's ok, she has troubles with her ears, and we take her to a special hearing doctor, who is not easily available
<rickspencer3> but it's routine
<rickspencer3> seb128, I saw you sent the reminder, thank you <3
<seb128> ok
<seb128> don't worry about the meeting just make sure your daughter is ok
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, it's worth trying to ask people to get gdb stacktrace for new crashers
<seb128> the retracers are broken so we don't get any automatic crash bug recently
<pedro_> seb128, Ok , is there any way to receive automated notifications when the retracers are broken?
<seb128> not really
<seb128> you usually notice it because no crash bugs are coming
<pedro_> alright, just wondering
<pedro_> thanks for the heads up seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> I'm concerned we miss some common crashers due to that
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Hey, do you know if the thunderbird support for the messaging menu is in Ubuntu?  Is it recommends from the Thuderbird package?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - it's funny you should ask about that ;)
<chrisccoulson> there is no support for it yet, but this is something i have started to plan for next cycle already
<tedg> chrisccoulson, http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=140
<chrisccoulson> i was going to write an extension, but someone has already written an extension for it already
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the one
<chrisccoulson> i contacted the developer of the extension this morning, as there's a few things i'd like to change in it before shipping it in ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> but if we can fix those things, then we'll probably put it in the archive
<chrisccoulson> it's currently running a python helper all the time to interface to the messaging service, which i want to fix before we consider having thunderbird recommend it
<chrisccoulson> it will be able to use ctypes in TB3.1, which will make the need for an external helper go away
<tedg> Ah, okay.  Cool, I didn't realize there was that much work going on :)
<chrisccoulson> well, i've not done much on it yet, but i'd started to plan to add support for this before i realised someone had already written an extension
<chrisccoulson> it's something i'm quite keen on getting working
<chrisccoulson> so, it will happen soon :)
<jcastro> hi chrisccoulson, can you fwd me your mail with the guy? I was just about to mail him this morning
<tedg> Woot!  Thanks chrisccoulson!
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I'm all for getting this working as I can't convince sabdfl to switch to Evolution ;)
<andreasn> :)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, sure
<sabdfl> :)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - actually, i sent it though LP :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if i can retrieve a copy of that
<jcastro> heh no worries, just wanted to make sure I didn't step on your toes
<chrisccoulson> i've not had a response yet, but i'll let you know when i do
<chrisccoulson> i've offered to help to address some of my concerns with the extension
<chrisccoulson> so, thunderbird will be in the messaging indicator for sure next cycle ;)
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<kiwinote> hi mpt
<mpt> hi kiwinote
<kiwinote> mpt: I've got the show/hide stuff nearly working atm
<devildante> kiwinote, mpt: hi :)
<mpt> kiwinote, oh, sweet
<kiwinote> mpt: what are the precise strings you want displayed?
<mpt> kiwinote, maybe just "_Show 17_ technical items" <-> "_Hide 17_ technical items". What do you think?
<vish>   /join #software-center
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, that sounds reasonable.
<kiwinote> mpt: can I get rid of the enlarging that happens on hover, or is that there on purpose?
<mpt> kiwinote, I don't think it's on purpose
<mpt> I haven't noticed it before
<mpt> oh, it goes bold
<mpt> kiwinote, yes, please get rid of that
<devildante> kiwinote: while you're at it, can you fix the number? it seems the number of technical items is in fact the number of all items
<kiwinote> mpt: thanks
<kiwinote> devildante: yeah, there was some weirdness going on there which I think I may have been able to solve as well
<devildante> kiwinote: thanks :)
 * mpt finishes tweaking aptdaemon's PolicyKit text, ready for glatzor to review
<kiwinote> devildante: but I need to sit down and test what I've written and make sure it doesn't give any performance regressions :/
<kiwinote> mpt: nice, we'll also need to fix aptdaemons deb file error messages before string freeze
<mpt> kiwinote, while you're there, ;-) if you can give the top of that bar an outline so it looks like a solid object, that would be fabulous
<mpt> kiwinote, fixing the error messages is a much longer task, I started work on it with glatzor at UDS Lucid but we only got about 5% through it.
<kiwinote> mpt: sure, that should be easily doable, (I hope.. ;) )
<mpt> thanks
<vish> njpatel: hi, didrocks said i should poke you once i had a gdb/valgrind for Bug 616997 so that you could take a look at it.., so poke ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[RV515] Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616997
<kiwinote> mpt: yeah. We may not be able to get them all perfect this cycle, but at least making them slightly nicer would be good
 * kiwinote has already seen a forum post about trying to decipher the error messages
<kiwinote> (gdebi uses them as well now)
<njpatel> vish, thanks for the poke, it looks like a crasher in libdee, I'll point the maintainer (kamstrup) at the bug, we'll try and get it fixed this week
<mpt> glatzor, https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/aptdaemon/language-fixes/+merge/32880
<vish> njpatel: neat, thanks :)
<vish> Sarvatt: ^^ the crash we were looking at this weekend
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey, do you plan to work on the tomboy update?
<rodrigo_> seb128, on updating to the new version you mean?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm just checking if you want to do it before start on that
<seb128> so we don't duplicate work
<rodrigo_> seb128, I wasn't planning, but I'm working on fixing the ubuntu sso patch, so I can do it, to make sure my patch applies correctly
<and471> mpt, hello, have a look at these (not mockups) http://jump.fm/TBRNA
<seb128> rodrigo_, well as you want, I can do the update and you can rebase later on
<seb128> rodrigo_, or if you want to do the new version update that's works for me, less to do ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, if you want it sooner, do it yourself, if not, leave it to me, I should have it in a couple of days or so
<rodrigo_> so, if you don't mind and want less work, leave it to me :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, let's see if I get my other tasks done today or not
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks
<rodrigo_> ok, you're welcome
<mpt> and471, crikey, the "Save file to your PC: _click here_" link is *so* much smaller than the big shiny "Download" button that turns out to be an ad :-]
<and471> mpt, yeah sorry about that :)
<and471> mpt, maybe you could send them a redesign ;P
<mpt> and471, excellent start
<and471> mpt, some stuff will not be correct, I need to read the spec a bit more
<and471> mpt, but it is a start for the GUI
<glatzor> hello mpt
<mpt> hi glatzor :-)
<glatzor> thanks
<mpt> glatzor, I just pushed a fix for a typo of my own in the branch
<glatzor> mpt, I think about introducing high level PolicyKit privileges, manage-software and upgrade-system
<glatzor> mpt, if the user e.g. wants to add a repository aptdaemon would check if the user could obtain the manage-software privilege
<mpt> glatzor, so that you don't need to re-enter your password to remove the thing you just installed, for example?
<glatzor> mpt, if so it would request for it interactively otherwise it would fallback to the add-repo privilege
<glatzor> mpt, right.
<mpt> glatzor, it makes Ubuntu look a bit smarter if the alert says "To install software, you need to authenticate." or "To remove software, you need to authenticate.", instead of saying "To install or remove software, you need to authenticate." Is there a way to keep that while sharing the same privilege?
<glatzor> mpt, manage-software would include (adding, modifing, removing of packages and repositories)
<glatzor> mpt, upgrade-system would allow to update the cache and upgrade packages
<mpt> The update vs. upgrade privilege distinction doesn't matter in the same way, though (partly because you can't upgrade more than twice a year)
<glatzor> mpt, No, I can only provide details for the authentication, but those are hidden by default in the dialog.
<mpt> glatzor, ok, I guess the precise language doesn't matter as much as having the alert come up less often
<glatzor> mpt, "Keep system up-to-date" "To check and install updates for your computer, you have to authenticate"?
<and471> mpt, am I correct that all the forms of the dialog on this page have no close/maximize buttons ever? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling#Launching
<mpt> glatzor, where is that <_description> shown, if anywhere?
<mpt> and471, yes
<mpt> minimize only
<glatzor> mpt, "Modify software" "To install, remove software including from new sources, you have to authenticate"
<glatzor> mpt, It is just a suggestion
<and471> mpt, except in some situations where there is no minmize either?
<glatzor> mpt, it is written nowhere - it just came out of my head :)
<mpt> and471, that one was a mistake, I left it out :-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, Setting up xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) ... Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 466: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<chrisccoulson> i've not seen an error like that before :/
<and471> mpt, ok cool :)
<glatzor> mpt, "to be allowed to install, remove software, you have to authenticate" is to complex?
<mpt> glatzor, heh. :-) What I meant was, I can see that the <message> is shown in the PolicyKit alert. But is the <_description> shown anywhere?
<and471> mpt, should any be resizable?
<mpt> and471, good question. I guess the expanded dialog should be resizable, the others should not.
<and471> mpt, okey dokey
<and471> mpt, the issue is that when we set resizable to True, we show a maximize button - is this okay for the expanded dialog?
<mpt> and471, sure, that's fine
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling?action=diff&rev2=29&rev1=28
<glatzor> mpt, AFAIK there isn't any admin tool PolicyKit-1. So suspect you cannot see it anywhere
<glatzor> tool for PolicyKit-1. So I think ...
<mpt> glatzor, if we were just merging install-packages, remove-packages, and install-file, the text could be: "To install or remove software, you need to authenticate."
<mpt> glatzor, but if we merged change-repository into it as well, I don't think there's a way we could word it that wouldn't be either clumsy or wrong
<mpt> It could alarm people by making them think they were accidentally installing or removing something when they weren't
<mpt> glatzor, so maybe have install-or-remove = install-packages + remove-packages + install-file
<mpt> and change-repositories = add-vendor-key + remove-vendor-key + change-repository
<and471> mpt, I have coded that behaviour but metacity only updates the maximize button when the window is refocused, is this ok?
<mpt> glatzor, and update-software = upgrade-packages + upgrade-system ... but leave the others separate, so that they can have understandable messages.
<mpt> and471, fine by me.
<and471> cool
<and471> mpt, just get ready for the bugs about 'weird moving buttons!' :P
<mpt> and471, none of them will move. Minimize will always be in the corner, and maximize (whenever it's there) will always be second from the corner. :-)
<mpt> glatzor, and471, sorry, I need to get home now. Thanks for your work, and see you later
<glatzor> mpt, see you!
<dpm> pitti, according to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs the full export has completed. Can you start the process of getting the language packs built? I guess langpack-o-matic should do the builds and uploads automatically, but I think Arne stopped it for the A3 freeze
<seb128> hey there, meeting in 1 minute?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> well, now :-D
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, kenvandine, Riddell: hey
<kenvandine> short list today :-D
<seb128> waouh, not lot of people this week ;-)
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I don't think there was remaining items from the last meeting
<Riddell> where is everyone?
<seb128> Riddell, holidays ;-)
<seb128> anyway, let's get started, will be a short meeting
<seb128> kenvandine, partners update?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne:
<kenvandine> Might request a FFE for ubuntuone-preferences, tomboy, and u1music for desktop SSO use
<kenvandine> however, i think u1-preferences and u1music are already using it
<kenvandine> so just tomboy
<kenvandine> can't confirm because it is broken for me
<kenvandine> Include a default message in evolution, explaining how to effectively use UbuntuOne bug 615874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 590)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615874
<kenvandine> there is a solution for handling translations
<kenvandine> should land this week
<kenvandine> so a win win there
<kenvandine> DX:
<kenvandine> indicator-me - ported to libgwibber, will be in this week's release
<kenvandine> indicator-sound - no playlists support for maverick, mpris2 is too late
<kenvandine> indicator-appmenu updates including Desktop menu support
<seb128> desktop menu for unity or will that work on GNOME as well?
<kenvandine> and some alternative or other solution for unity which doesn't use nautilus for the desktop
<kenvandine> seb128, i think they are trying to figure out what works best for unity
<kenvandine> indicator-network and dependencies will get MIR bugs filed this
<kenvandine> that is it for the partner update, questions? comments?
<kenvandine> Riddell, how is U1 in kubuntu working now?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i won't be able to sponsor kvalo's uploads anymore ;)
<kenvandine> those branches get merged?
<kenvandine> i know there was a review done, and some comments on one of them
<Riddell> kenvandine: not sure, pencils down was yesterday and I need to review it all
<kenvandine> ok
<Riddell> but haven't found time today so far
<seb128> chrisccoulson: right, when do you apply for having rights for those?
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - soon :)
<seb128> seems some of the change are a bit late but we will deal with it
<seb128> kenvandine, try to make clear to all those ffe requesting people that it's this week or they can stop thinking about asking an exception ;-)
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<Riddell>  - Amarok 2.3.2 beta about to be released, putting into beta PPA for probably FFe inclusion in maverick on release
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<Riddell>  - kopete gcall support added back with separated package
<Riddell>  - evan committed major ubiquity changes then ran away on holiday, have been porting them to KDE frontend
<Riddell>  - qt4-qws needing review and approval in New queue by friendly archive admin
<Riddell>  - lucid.1 images looking good to me
<Riddell> that archive admin bit was a hint to seb128  :)
<seb128> I can do that ;-)
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> anybody having comments or questions about Kubuntu?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> so let's move on
<seb128> no UNE update nor software-center one this week
<seb128> next is the release status update
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html
<seb128> we are a bit behind as you can see
<seb128> (ignore the jump yesterday, kenvandine tried to move a spec to beta ;-)
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html is on track though
<seb128> your features changes should have landed by now
<seb128> we switch to bug fix mode now
<seb128> so make sure you spend time on stabilization and not extra changes
<seb128> I think that's about it from me for this week ;-)
<seb128>  
<seb128> anybody having extra topics, questions, comments?
 * kenvandine has something to mention
<kenvandine> there will be changes to twitter, which we have been kind of expecting
<kenvandine> that will need SRU and to land in maverick... but the solution isn't clear yet
<kenvandine> they are basically shutting down auth for open source clients at the end of the month
<seb128> do they have a time estimation for the changes?
<seb128> urg
<seb128> that's short timeline for a such change
<kenvandine> that is a little harse... but they haven't provided a good solution for open source clients
<kenvandine> they have been postponing it for quite some time... they decided to just do it now
<seb128> is anybody talking to them?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i am trying to get an official response from them
<kenvandine> their solution is to make every user go to dev.twitter.com and register their own twitter app
<kenvandine> and provide that to the client they are using for auth
<seb128> that seems suboptimal
<kenvandine> which is clearly not good for end users
<kenvandine> they say they want to find a better solution
<kenvandine> but nothing yet
<seb128> seems weird that would stop the service before finding a solution
<kenvandine> i am trying to directly work with someone there
<kenvandine> they say basic auth is too much of a risk
<kenvandine> and just need to do it... been getting pushed back and back for months
<seb128> risk? it's tweeting, not confidential datas...
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> *shrug*
<kenvandine> well their argument is people use the same password for twitter as many other things
<seb128> how much time do you think you will have to take to work on that?
<kenvandine> and people shouldn't be sharing their passwords
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> unclear.. ryan already has done the work to make oauth work
<kenvandine> so not too much if we can use that
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, the risk is that people can easily make accounts and use IDs to spam
<kenvandine> we might end up needing to just disable twitter, which won't be much
<rickspencer3> it's not so much a risk to the user, as a risk to the network
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> right...
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah they want to be able to shutdown "apps" instead of accounts
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> if every user registers an app... it is just like creating more accounts :)
<rickspencer3> what ever
<kenvandine> anyway...
<kenvandine> i am working it...
 * rickspencer3 ducks back out
<kenvandine> will keep you posted
<kenvandine> that is all
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> any other topic?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> let's go back to getting maverick to rock ;-)
<kenvandine> thanks!
<jcastro> what's the process for an upstream asking to be in "Featured" or whatever for Maverick? Is it just the same what we did for Lucid?
<seb128> jcastro, I guess it is
<seb128> jcastro, the software-center maintainers are on holidays though so not easy to check
<lucidfox> How does the featured process work? As in, who determines which applications are featured?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Lucid/FeaturedApps
<jcastro> is how we did it last time
<lucidfox> While we're at it...
<lucidfox> Is it still planned to remove the notification area in UNE Maverick?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it was not a maybe
<seb128> ups
<seb128> it was a maybe thing
<lucidfox> hmm
<lucidfox> What about Maverick+1?
<kenvandine> lucidfox, i think that will be discussed at UDS
<kenvandine> lucidfox, but i think the idea was we want to be able to do that
<lucidfox> Right, as always... the most important decisions are going to be done in person and I cannot attend (not that my opinion would matter anyway)
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> well you can always participate remotely
<jcastro> lucidfox: you can participate remotely!
<kenvandine> we really try to encourage that
<kenvandine> w
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> hey jcastro
<kiwinote> bug 618855
<ubot2> kiwinote: Bug 618855 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/618855 is private
<micahg> is update-manager supported to warn if some repos have not been polled for 7 days?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-18
<sshaw> if anyone has a second to answer a packaging question...  I'm trying to package something that has a gconf schema file.  On openSUSE and Fedora, there are some macros in the spec file to add that schema.  I was wondering what the Ubuntu way of doing this was?  (Still fairly new to Ubuntu or deb packaging)
<chrisccoulson> sshaw, we have dh_gconf to handle gconf schemas
<chrisccoulson> how you call that depends on how you're packaging your application
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: this particular package is at-spi2-atk
<sshaw> I think its just one key to determine whether to use at-spi or at-spi2
<chrisccoulson> eg, if you're using CDBS, including /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnome.mk will add the right hooks for you automatically
<sshaw> its not cdbs
<chrisccoulson> i have a case of deja-vu here, i'm sure somebody has asked me about at-spi2-atk before :/
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i'm just going crazy though ;)
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: I'm can't remember if I have asked before or not
<chrisccoulson> i think you have ;)
<chrisccoulson> you might want to take a look at other gnome apps
<sshaw> wow, my memory just sucks :)
<sshaw> I'd assume gedit would be a good example?
<devildante> vish: ping
<chrisccoulson> sshaw, possibly, although i don't know what packaging system at-spi2-atk is using
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: how can I tell?
<sshaw> I'm pretty sure its not cdbs
<sshaw> I can tell you how I packaged it
<sshaw> actually, as I'm looking at it it looks like it already handles the keys
<sshaw> can't believe I missed that
<sshaw> my brain is fried
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<sshaw> I think one of the other guys put that in without me knowing it
<sshaw> luckily these packages will eventually be part of the distro and I won't have to worry about them anymore :)
<devildante> vish: ping pang pong
<devildante> dammit, vish :p
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell hey dude
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, hey
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, so ... any change you could spend some more time looking at that cheese bug?
<rickspencer3_> it's been driving me a bit crazy thinking about it having it in maverick ... and somehow you seem like the guy who can crack it
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, I'm going to have a look at it today. (yesterday was frantically updating gnome)
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, cool man, thanks
<rickspencer3_> let me know if you need anyone to send you any hardware or anything like that
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_ ok, will do.  Did you add any comments about the hw you have?
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, no
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, what info would help?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, yes please, so we can compare the behaviour on our hw and see if it's hw specific
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, right, so I'm looking for the model # of my webcam
<rickspencer3_> meh, robert_ancell I just realized I'm at a different computer, atm
<rickspencer3_> I'll track it down when I get back to my desk
<rickspencer3_> urk, these gstreamer pipelines remind me of writing old school sql queries
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, heh :)
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, so I'm trying to capture video output on Lucid at 30fps ...
<rickspencer3_> gstreamer seems to not be keeping up
<rickspencer3_> so ... I'm not surprised to see regressions in cheese, I wonder if it's it a bit hard to make this work
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, yeah, there seems to be a lot of performance issues in gst
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, hmm, when I use avimux it works just fine
<rickspencer3_> so maybe something about theora?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3_: How much CPU usage when you are capturing?
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, I'm on my lucid netbook atm
<rickspencer3_> so, it's probably at best tangentially related to the maverick cheese bug
<rickspencer3_> but you ask a good question
<TheMuso> ok
 * rickspencer3_ tests
<rickspencer3_> recording and displaying with avimux = 16% of one core
<rickspencer3_> with oggmux it's 97% of one core
<rickspencer3_> oops, robert_ancell TheMuso cheese can't record on my Lucid netbook either!
<rickspencer3_> I never thought to test it, but it's got 100% of one of my cores
<TheMuso> rickspencer3_: Were you using the same codec for avimux and oggmux?
<rickspencer3_> uh, I don't know
<rickspencer3_> I'm just fidling with gstreamer pipelines
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_: it's more that just theora because you can encode using videotestsrc
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, I'm a bit weirded out that I'm seeing this on Lucid, I thought it was a maverick issue
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, here's what I know ... this works:
<rickspencer3_> queue ! avimux ! filesink location=boo.avi
<rickspencer3_> this pins the CPU:
<rickspencer3_> theoraenc ! queue ! oggmux ! filesink location=boo.ogg
<rickspencer3_> nice, meanwhile desktopcouch comes along and takes up 50% of each core
<robert_ancell> If you run with GST_DEBUG=v4l*:5,theora*:5,GST_QOS:5, it shows there are about 2 frames per second being generated.  But playing back the video doesn't show this.  It's like the video is corrupted (it doesn't play smoothly in totem)
<robert_ancell> Does anyone know of a tool to dump information about a video file? e.g. number of frames
<RAOF> From what I remember, the ffmpeg commandline tool wasn't terrible.
<RAOF> But might not give all the info you want.
<RAOF> If videotestsrc works but v4l2src doesn't, maybe it's an interaction between timestamps and oggmux?
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, I think mencoder has like every function you could want
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does this sound interesting: 0:00:16.537149013  9190      0x22e7470 DEBUG              theoraenc gsttheoraenc.c:823:theora_enc_is_discontinuous:<theoraenc0> Incoming TS 0:00:16.244409842 exceeds expected value 0:00:16.024553226 by too much, marking discontinuity
<RAOF> Possibly - that looks like the incoming frame is arriving ~.2 sec later than the encoder is expecting.
<RAOF> That said, why is the encoder looking at the timestamps anyway?  I obviously don't know enough about theoraenc.
<robert_ancell> hmm, I run "ffmpeg -i test.ogg -r 1 -s WxH -f image2 test-%03d.jpeg" and I get "incorrect frame size"
<robert_ancell> oh, no I needed to replace WxH
<RAOF> :)
<rickspencer3_> heh
<robert_ancell> Interesting - that shows 13 correct frames - so the video data is there, totem just isn't able to play it
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_: can you confirm if you get the same?
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, sorry, I wasn't paying attention, can you tell me exactly what you want me to repro?
 * rickspencer3_ keeps playing with his new webcam app
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, encode an ogg from you v4l2src, confirm it doesn't play back properly in totem, then run "ffmpeg -i test.ogg -f image2 test-%03d.jpeg" and see if it does have valid video frames inside it
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, what does "doesn't play back properly" entail?
<robert_ancell> oh, you don't even need the "-f image2"
<robert_ancell> in my case, I see one or a few frames in the output ogg, but ffmpeg shows it does have all the frames
<robert_ancell> I'll reproduce with cheese
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, cheese is just flat unusable on this machine
<rickspencer3_> (well for capturing video anyway)
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, it didn't seem to report an error, but I the resulting jpegs are garbage in eog
<robert_ancell> weird
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, well, I am on lucid here
<rickspencer3_> shall I run upstairs and try on my maverick desktop?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, worth a try
<robert_ancell> I heard v4l had a reputation for being broken, it may have improved since lucid
<TheMuso> What about using a different codec...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what encoders do we have in Ubuntu that you can use?
<robert_ancell> I was looking but theora sounded like the only available one
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ffmpeg via the gstreamer ffmpeg package. No idea about how to use it ina pipeline I'm affraid.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I'm at my desktop again
<TheMuso> Encode to mpeg or something similar
<RAOF> There's a hundred and one ffenc_* options available.
<TheMuso> RAOF: heh
<RAOF> xvidenc might be a winer
<RAOF> Or even a winner.
<TheMuso> RAOF: separate gstreamer plugin?
<rickspencer3> I*sigh*
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, cheese just worked perfectly for me
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, *sigh*
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<robert_ancell> If I run cheese on the lowest resolution the output video seems to stabilise after 10s.  Not sure if this is expected behaviour for a video codec
<rickspencer3> hmm, I did just do a dist-upgrade
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I give up!
 * rickspencer3 thirsts for beer
<rickspencer3>  actually, I wonder if my webcam app will work on this computer with theora?
<robert_ancell> oh, someone updated cheese...
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> don't tell me this was fixed upstream and we just spent all this time debugging it :/
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> fml
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I'm seeing the same issue with oggmux in my gstreamer pipeline on maverick as well (that I was seeing on my lucid netbook)
<robert_ancell> the performance still seems bad, very hard to tell if it's as bad as it was on lucid.  It's a little unpredictable
<robert_ancell> The NEWS file doesn't suggest anything major has changed
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> well, I really need to roll
<rickspencer3> sorry I can't "help" more :/
<robert_ancell> go forth and drink beer!
<rickspencer3> :)
<and471> sabdfl, I think I can see why you chose natty. Look at the definition on this page http://www.thefreedictionary.com/natty - "Neat, trim, and smart; **dapper**."
<and471> XD
<nigelb> and471: you missed jaunty :p
<and471> :)
<and471> kenvandine, just read you post on libgwibber - looks interesting :)
<and471> kenvandine, does this mean we should replace the call to 'gwibber-poster' in software-center
<and471> kenvandine, and replace it with something like in your python example?
<sabdfl> and471: just keepin' it real :-)
<and471> sabdfl, :)
<vish> and471: we need to take away sabdfl's thesaurus ;)
<nigelb> vish: or remove certain entries from it.
<and471> hehe
<vish> and471: he is having too much fun with it, while we keep guessing what he is gonna name it next.. *or* now that we have found a pattern, we can guess it easier next time :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, can you check my update for evince?  I think I've got all the library stuff right this time.  Not sure if both shlibs variables should be updated though
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> I was just reading your email
<seb128> soname is age-revision usually
<seb128> hum, not awake yet
<seb128> current - age rather
<seb128> ie the first and the third number in the 1:2:3
<seb128> ie 5:0:1 -> 5-1 == 6:0:2 -> 6-2
<robert_ancell> seb128, the rule is, only update if you see n:0:0 right?
<seb128> the soname changes on abi breakage, ie when the age is set to 0
<seb128> the rule is "match the installed filename on the disk"
<seb128> it's easier than trying to read the configure.ac logic ;-)
<seb128> but yeah usually when the third number (ie the age) is set to 0 that's an abi break
<seb128> that's when the soname changes
<robert_ancell> seb128, but a library can make a change 4:0:0 -> 5:0:1 and we don't update right?
<seb128> no
<seb128> there is compatibility breakage in such cases
<seb128> I should clean and publish my script which diff installed packages and deb
<robert_ancell> seb128, but we do change binary package name?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we change when the soname changes
<seb128> is change "lib<name>.so.<n>" changes "n"
<seb128> ie when "lib<name>.so.<n>" changes "n"
<seb128> the binary is named libname<n>
<robert_ancell> ok, so the safest thing to do is a dpkg -L on the currently installed version and a dpkg -c on the new version and see what changed?
<seb128> usually what we want is to have abi incompatible versions to be stay around for a while to allow easy transitions
<seb128> right
<seb128> I should really publish my script
<seb128> it basically does that for all the deb in the dir you are
<seb128> and diff the lists
<seb128> and shows the diff
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/debnbfiles
<seb128> very hackish but if you want to try on your recent build
<seb128> just run it in the dir with the debs
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise you didn't reply to my question about the polkit gettext change in the email
<seb128> do you think you will have time or interest for this one?
<seb128> what about shotwell and f-spot import on first run?
<seb128> brb, grabbing coffee
<robert_ancell> seb128, bug #619632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619632 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Use gettext for translating user messages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619632
<seb128> robert_ancell, you rock as usual ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> did you merge the new gtk from debian today?
<seb128> just checking if you didn't do it for a reason since I see no upload
<seb128> brb
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, I was going to ask you if you knew of any problems with the new gtk - since it has dropped so much api I didn't want us to require two versions on the cd.  I thought they were going to make those changes in 3.0!
<robert_ancell> I notice that Debian has taken it though
<seb128> robert_ancell, they didn't drop apis
<seb128> they are marking those deprecated only I think
<seb128> robert_ancell, I didn't build evince yet but I think your update missed the libevview soname change
<robert_ancell> seb128, according to the GTK+ email it says "Remove all GDK drawing functions, ie gdk_draw_*. Use cairo instead" etc
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-22&id=92055d8d328a7adaa05f3c6ac6d1c496819940ec
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's those sort of changes
<seb128> they are changing gtk to use cairo rather than gdk_draw_ calls
<seb128> I doubt they dropped any public api that would break the abi which is what gtk3 is for
<robert_ancell> oh, that sounds safer :)
<seb128> I will do the update and see how it goes today
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you read my libevview comment?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, do you mean the gir1.0- package or something else?
<seb128> robert_ancell, libevview2 -> libevview3
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, did that (I pushed to the u-d branch as UNRELEASED)
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, you renamed libevdocument
<robert_ancell> damn
<seb128> robert_ancell, both need renaming
<seb128> robert_ancell, try  http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/debnbfiles
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you didn't install the new version yet
<robert_ancell> trying it now
<robert_ancell> ok, pushed changes now
<seb128> robert_ancell, seems correct now
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw lintian should warn you about names not matchin sonames as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you have it installed
<robert_ancell> right
<seb128> so it's usually a hint to think about when you see it ;-)
<robert_ancell> does it remind you if you forget to update the shlibs variable though?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but we should stop using shlibs
<seb128> we should use .symbols rather
<robert_ancell> right
<robert_ancell> hmm, I didn't have lintian installed since I replaced my hdd - no wonder I'm not seeing any warnings!
<seb128> heh
<robert_ancell> pitti, have you tried the latest simple-scan?  I made it do the 2 bit scan for text, see how it looks
<seb128> robert_ancell, so shotwell
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-shotwell
<seb128> doh
<seb128> he left ;-)
<ronoc> bl8: ping
<devildante> kiwinote, mpt, vish: hi :)
<kiwinote> devildante: hey
<mpt> Good morning devildante
<devildante> Good morning you two :)
 * devildante wants mvo back :p
<vish> devildante: hey!
<devildante> hey vish :)
<vish> devildante: you ping-a-linged at 5am for me ;p
<devildante> vish: it was, like 1am for me, so you're forgiven :p
<devildante> vish: I have finished the renaming of update-manager
<vish> mpt: ^ :)
<vish> devildante: now we wait for mvo to return..
<and471> devildante, mpt, I have started on the treeview that shows the updates http://imgur.com/EvTCF
<kiwinote> devildante: you do realise that there is a large number of packages depending on 'update-manager', 'update-notifier', etc..?
<mpt> hi and471. Are you doing this interface from scratch, or is it changes to the existing update-manager code?
<devildante> vish, mpt: I'll redo the update-notifier renaming tomorrow, as I want to finish a little project for tomorrow ;)
<and471> mpt, well I decided it best to do it from scratch since software-updater is VERy different from UpdateManager
<devildante> all right, and471, you're the best!
<and471> mpt, I can definitely bring some stuff over from update-manager
<and471> mpt, to minimise duplication of effort
<and471> mpt, however I feel even the backend will be from scratch
<devildante> kiwinote: Replaces and Conflicts would be enough, I think
<vish> kiwinote: yeah devildante was wondeirng about that, probably we should only do renaming of the UI alone for now and think about the gconf changes for next cycle?
<mpt> and471, maybe so, but there are probably many intricate details of update-manager that I don't know about yet, and it seems dangerous to me to try and rewrite them all.
<and471> mpt, as I suspect mvo will want to use aptdaemon+plicykit instead of gksudo
<mpt> and471, update-manager in Maverick already uses aptdaemon+policykit, right?
<and471> mpt, I don't know
<kiwinote> yep, parts of it do
<and471> kiwinote, ah
<and471> mpt, I shall have a look, but because the interface is very different, I feel as though form scratch is better
<and471> *from
<mpt> and471, I tried to write the spec so that it could be implemented a little bit at a time (as devildante did with the running-on-battery text, for example).
<devildante> and471: I could work on the treeview alone for update-manager without starting from scratch
<devildante> (if you want of course ;) )
<and471> mpt, devildante it is just the way software-updater will work with morphing windows means the UI framework is vastly different
<kiwinote> and471: there are a few things hidden in the update-manager code (afaik) like partial updates, dist-upgrades etc
<and471> kiwinote, yup I was thinking about these :)
<kiwinote> and471: as far as I am aware they have some quite complex code ;)
<and471> becuase of these vast differences I felt it was better to start from scratch as otherwise I would end up with quite horrible code
<and471> kiwinote, definitely, but I am just starting with the GUI stuff, I am not confident with aptdaemon etc.
<and471> kiwinote, mpt, devildante, let me quickly have a look at the UM code
<kiwinote> yeah, for the 'normal' updates I think it does make sense to rewrite
<kiwinote> should also check it out myself ;)
<and471> (btw if anyone wants to see the code, it is in lp:~and471/+junk/software-updater)
<devildante> and471: does it really make sense to rewrite? as far as I know, only UpdateManager.py and the backends have GUI, so you could only rewrite these
<mpt> I'm not an engineer, so I'll defer to mvo on this. Maybe I'm biased against rewrites because I lived through the Mozilla rewrite
<and471> devildante, mpt, I will email mvo for his advice
<and471> devildante, sorry I don't understand
<and471> don't worry I haven't progressed so far that I can't go back and update existing code :)
<and471> (into UM)
<mpt> ok
<and471> but I shall slow down to avoid any 'oops I've done this the wrong way and waisted all that time' :)
<kiwinote> just for the record that was only the front end rewrite I was referring, the backend is quite complex as it is..
<and471> kiwinote, yeah
<devildante> and471: I meant that only 2 files uses Pygtk+: UpdateManager.py (the main file) and InstallBackendAptDaemon.py (the backend), so you could only modify these ;)
<and471> kiwinote, I agree,
<and471> devildante, yes but I think rewriting those files
<and471> devildante, is better than
<and471> devildante, going through code that follows an old workflow and trying to make it fit with our new one
<and471> anyway let me have a look
<and471> ok
<and471> I think I shall wait to mvo's much hyped return :)
<and471> hopefully he will know what to do
<and471> to > until
<and471> mpt, I have even wrote gui_tests for the software-updater (the stuff nessita taught me) :)
<mpt> bravo
<and471> hehe
<and471> devildante, < I could work on the treeview alone for update-manager> could I ask that we both wait till mvo's return
<and471> devildante, so we avoid duplication fo effort
<and471> *of
<and471> ?
<devildante> and471: okay, no problem ;)
<and471> devildante, thanks
<devildante> and471: np :)
<seb128> asac, hello
<seb128> asac, you need your clutter changes in maverick right?
<seb128> asac, just checking
<asac> seb128: yes, we upstramed everything and i think pochu wanted to apply this in debian next
<asac> stay tuned for another day or two ... hope we can just sync by then
<seb128> ok
<seb128> we should get that in this week
<asac> ok. then we might need to prepush that
<seb128> we are over the time for changes, we should aim at stabilization ;-)
<asac> seb128: our changes shouldnt destabilize the normal GL stack ;) ... but yeah
<seb128> shouldn't != will not ;-)
<asac> thats news to me ;) ... j.k
<seb128> is the email you sent the other day current state of the art for those?
<seb128> I will check with pochu when if he reviewed it and try to get that in tomorrow
<asac> seb128: alf is fixing one more bug now ... we will ping you when its ready
<seb128> thanks
<asac> alf__: ^^
<seb128> if you could rebase on the current version that would be nice as well
<seb128> ie do one changelog entry with summarize the changes
<seb128> rather than having history of the version you maintained mixed in the changelog
<alf__> seb128: This has been mostly fixed in 0ubuntu4unified2 in my ppa
<alf__> seb128: I will soon upload 0ubuntu4unified3, I will ping you. Thanks!
<seb128> alf__, thank you
<and471> dpm, hi, is bug 560591 related to SC, to me it looks like the reporter's language is set to English
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560591 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong language shown in Ubuntu Software Center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560591
<dpm> hi and471, let me have a look
<and471> dpm, thanks
<and471> mpt, are you working on bug 433841?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433841 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Enable users to upload a screenshot (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433841
<dpm> and471, ok, done some quick tests and commented on the bug
<mpt> and471, no, it's assigned to me so I can design the interface. Do you have a suggestion?
<asac> seb128: gnome-terminal doesnt do the right thing for me anymore for alt + backspace (e.g. doesnt delete full words)
<asac> seems alt key isnt used at all (e.g. alt+d doesnt delete full word, alt+a doesnt go to front etc.)
<asac> err alt+a never did that ;)
<asac> still alt key is broken ... /me checks gnome-terminal settings
<seb128> asac, I don't know about this issue but I'm not the one who did the recent update and I didn't upgrade yet
<asac> ok
<asac> but seems there was a gnome-terminal update
<asac> filed bug
<asac> bug 619754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619754 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "alt + backspace; alt+d etc. don't work anymore (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619754
<and471> dpm, thanks
<and471> mpt, I was going to have a go at designing it and implementing it
<and471> mpt, I was thinking along the same lines as the review dialog, but obviously a bit different
<mpt> and471, sure, maybe you could post sketches of the design on a wiki sub-page
<and471> mpt, ok, i''l have a go :)
 * and471 wonders why wiki.ubuntu.com is so slow...
<and471> mpt, added it to the end of this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/Comments
<mpt> and471, what do you think are the best and worst things about that design?
<devildante> any python-webkit experienced guys here?
<rodrigo_> seb128, please merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/fix-sso-signals/+merge/32982
<seb128> rodrigo_, heh you didn't do the version update! ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey btw
<seb128> rodrigo_, who is working on the ubuntuone-client nautilus integration btw?
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you notice it's broken since the nautilus 2.31 update?
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is no bar displayed, not that I complain but I think it's not wanted
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, coming in the next branch
<rodrigo_> seb128, I am working on it
<rodrigo_> seb128, we only show it now for XDG folders
<rodrigo_> seb128, does it show for you in ~/Documents?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, excellent
<seb128> rodrigo_, I was afraid I broke it with the update
<seb128> rodrigo_, so the context menu show,hide option doesn't work on non-xdg dirs
<rodrigo_> no, it doesn't, since it never shows it
<rodrigo_> we need to discuss what's the best way, so will get some bug fixes
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> good morning folks
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll be a little late today, heading in for a parent-teacher conference in a few minutes
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, btw read the 15 lines backlog before you said hello
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> that is very good :)
 * kenvandine heads out
 * pitti headdesks on bug 612988; c'mon guys
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612988 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[nautilus] shows ubuntu-one ribbon in each folder (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612988
<seb128> hey pitti
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti!
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm good thanks, and you?
<pitti> I'm great
<pitti> back in Dresden again
<pitti> nice quiet train ride with lots of time for hacking
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<pitti> ah, maverick langpacks finished building
<pitti> dpm: ^ I started it this morning
<pitti> dpm: building locally in the DC, that is (not uploaded yet, want to give them a quick test first)
<dpm> pitti, you've been reading my mind, I was just about to ping you about them :) Thanks for the update
<pitti> dpm: not quite -- you pinged me over night :)
<dpm> hahaha, forgot about the scrollback
<pitti> yay, finally! translated evolution again
<pitti> firefox and desktop look fine
<dpm> \o/
<pitti> dpm: ok, looks good; pushing them archivewards
<dpm> brilliant, thanks pitti
<pitti> no problem
<dpm> pitti, after the full language pack is generated, i take it the deltas will keep being generated and automatically uploaded during development, won't they? (apart from freezes, where I know they need to be disabled IIRC)
<pitti> dpm: I need to reenable the cronjob for that, but yes
<pitti> dpm: btw, I flipped the base version on the LP page
<pitti> Here I mean: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs
<dpm> pitti, ah, right, thanks. I think Arne was purposefully not updating that (I think he said to avoid manual overhead), does that have any funtion, apart from informative?
<dpm> function, I meant
<seb128> james_w, there to help me on a bzr merge-upstream issue?
<james_w> yes
<seb128> james_w, so I'm using lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<seb128> bzr get lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<pitti> oh, no didrocks today?
<seb128> pitti, he's on holidays 2 weeks
<seb128> james_w, http://edge.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/sound-menu-v2/0.4.0/+download/indicator-sound-0.4.0.tar.gz
<seb128> $ bzr merge-upstream --version 0.4.0 ../indicator-sound-0.4.0.tar.gz lp:indicator-sound
<seb128> Using distribution maverick
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: An inconsistent delta was supplied involving u'/vapi', 'vapi-20100621103135-gycdn15933l3irmh-1'
<seb128> reason: Attempt to add item at path already occupied by id 'vapi-20100624175500-xymgx3h309uhcz83-12'
<seb128>  
<seb128> james_w, ^ I get that error
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<seb128> james_w, do you know any way to get around it?
<seb128> pitti, do you need anything? I might be able to help
<pitti> seb128: just filed bug 619858 about the problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619858 in openoffice.org-l10n (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "starts pulling OpenJDK into CDs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619858
<seb128> pitti, ok, he stepped up to do the version update but he's not going to be maintainer for it so I guess don't wait for him to be back
<pitti> seb128: ok; just thought it might be quicker for him than for anyone else, but nevermind; filed as an RC bug for now
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> I guess doko knows about it, he pinged me to ask if didrocks as around as well some minutes ago
<james_w> seb128: no idea, please file a bug
<seb128> james_w, ok thanks
<james_w> seb128: if you run with "-Derror" then you will get a full traceback, I might be able to guess a workaround from there.
<seb128> james_w, which component should be bugged?
<james_w> seb128: bzr-builddeb for now, I'l reassign if needed
<seb128> james_w, ok, just finishing those uploads first I want those changes to land now then I will open a bug, thanks
<james_w> thank you!
<rickspencer3> pedro_, is evolution crashing for everyone in maverick, or just for me?
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's just you
<rickspencer3> dang it
<pedro_> rickspencer3, probably just you, haven't seen any new crash coming today
<seb128> well maybe pedro has noticed bugs
<seb128> but we don't get crash bugs atm
<pedro_> rickspencer3, it's working fine here btw
<rickspencer3> I trust it's not because I'm the only one still using it :P
<pedro_> lol
<seb128> retracers are out of order for some time
<seb128> which means filled bugs don't go through
<chrisccoulson> "crashing", or "crashing more than usual"? ;)
<pedro_> but still there's no pending crashes to be retraced
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, crashing a whole lot more than usual
<seb128> pedro_, how do you know?
<rickspencer3> pedro_, yeah, I'm not getting apport for some reason
<pedro_> seb128, well those are marked as need-X-retrace, no?
<seb128> pedro_, you don't have access to crashes the retracers didn't work on it
<seb128> pedro_, you wouldn't see those
<pedro_> for evolution i mean
<seb128> they are visible only for the retracers
<pedro_> seb128, so those aren't filed in lp yet?
<seb128> rickspencer3, is that while reading email or composing?
<seb128> pedro_, they are but they are private and bug teams are not subscribed
<rickspencer3> forwarding or replying causes crashes
<rickspencer3> a lot
<seb128> pedro_, virtually only the retracers have access
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, I get that as well
<rickspencer3> I'm running from the command line to see if it tells me what happened
<pedro_> seb128, ok
<seb128> pedro_, do you think somebody in the qa team could to maintain the retracers?
<pedro_> seb128, perhaps bdmurray but he's doing a rotation atm
<gzerphey> hello all... i have installed ubuntu desktop 10.04LTS and I am having a wireless disconnect problem under load.  Is there any thoughts on how I might fix this?
<gzerphey> i have tried generic-pae backports.  the fix used to be jaunty backports but that doesnt seem to be an option anymore
<pedro_> seb128, but we could talk to him to start doing that for next cycle
<gzerphey> any help would be appreciated
<seb128> pedro_, would be nice
<pedro_> noted
<seb128> gzerphey, hi, wrong channel, we talk about GNOME there basically
<seb128> gzerphey, try #ubuntu
<gzerphey> i did
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<gzerphey> no response
<gzerphey> any other thoughts
<pedro_> gzerphey, you're probably not going to get a better response here, just be patient there's plenty of people at #ubuntu doing support
<pedro_> gzerphey, you can ask in the forums as well, but as seb128 said this isn't a support channel, sorry
<gzerphey> i can appreciate that
<rickspencer3> seb128, pedro_, I just repro'd the evo crash
<rickspencer3> it's a core dump
<rickspencer3> what's the best way for me to use this to log a bug?
<rickspencer3> if I do ubuntu-bug evolution will it pick it up?
<pedro_> rickspencer3, could you run evolution under gdb to get that backtrace?
<pedro_> rickspencer3, and do a 'set logging on evolution-crash.txt'
<rickspencer3> k
<pedro_> rickspencer3, reproduce the crash and 'thread apply all bt full'
<pedro_> rickspencer3, then 'set logging off' or just quit gdb
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks pedro_, I'll get to that later today
<pedro_> it will save the backtrace at that evolution-crash.txt which you can be attached to the report you file with ubuntu-bug evolution
<pedro_> you're welcome
<kenvandine> brb, installing maverick on my new intel SSD :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, awesome post on libgwibber!
<rickspencer3> what a great a contribution
<rickspencer3> ara I also love your post on "Love an Upstream Project?" http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/love-an-upstream-project-want-it-well-tested/
<rickspencer3> nice work there
<ara> rickspencer3, thanks
<kenvandine> thx rickspencer3
<kenvandine> and471, saw your comment about libgwibber, yes you could use that in software-center
<kenvandine> ideally not spaw a new window but just embed it
<and471> kenvandine, ah thanks :)
<and471> kenvandine, you mean like just in the right pane?
<kenvandine> then just expand it if someone clicks on it or something
<kenvandine> instead of a popup
<kenvandine> imho
<and471> k
<and471> I will let mpt think about it :)
<kenvandine> also, you can connect to the is_available signal to decide to even show it
<and471> kenvandine, cool :)
<kenvandine> so if someone doesn't use gwibber, they don't even see it
<kenvandine> :)
<and471> mpt, did you get a chance to look at the screenshot submit mockup?
<repete> seb128, do you know if UNE 10.04 will detect whether XGLX drivers are present so it can fall back to the 2D interface if needed?
<seb128> repete, it will not autofallback
<seb128> didrocks has a workitem on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-m-lightweight-panel-for-efl though
<seb128> "[didrocks] Add a detection mechanism for HW support to unity and pop up an error message that allows to go back to gdm"
<repete> seb128, thx
<bl8> ronoc: pong
<seb128> tedg, should the libindicator patch be dropped in favor of your recent commit?
<seb128> tedg, it breaks the sound menu icon
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, that's an odd result.
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<kenvandine> sigh... desktopcouch fails to replicate to my new install
<ronoc> so how is the implementation doing bl8
<tedg> seb128, The sound icon works for me...
 * kenvandine files bug
<seb128> tedg, the rhythmbox icon is a broken icon there
<seb128> tedg, in the menu
<bl8> ronoc: Haven't done much yet, been away this week-end, then sick... But I have printed out the spec ;)
<ronoc> bl8: cool, well when you have something you want to test just let me know.
<ronoc> bl8, the 0.4.X versions of the indicator-sound will mpris2 ready
<bl8> ronoc: yep, will do. When are those 0.4.x expected ?
<tedg> seb128, I'm not sure what you're referring to.  I dont' have any broken icons... the app indicator for rhythmbox?
<seb128> tedg, no, the indicator-sound v2 menu, next to the "rhythmbox" label the icon is broken
<seb128> tedg, I'm using the light theme if that makes a difference
<seb128> tedg, could be due to something else
<ronoc> 0.4.0 just went out today, which has everything in it except scrubbing, rb was segfaulting on scrub so I would imagine in the morning i will release 0.4.1 which will have this enabled again
<seb128> tedg, in any case should we drop kamstrup change and get your commit? does that fix the unity issue they were having?
<tedg> seb128, yes I think we should.  I'm not sure what the indicator-sound issue is -- I'm curious if I have an older version than you?
<bl8> ronoc: Cool, thanks !
<ronoc> bl8: also I only realized this morning that they dropped the useful playlist stuff from the spec
<tedg> seb128, I proposed a merge for kenvandine
<seb128> ok, so it's handled, less to do for me, nice
<kenvandine> :)
<ronoc> bl8, talking with mirsal and alex right now to get a new interface speced which covers the basic playlist stuff I need
<ronoc> so the tracklist interface is redundant from my point of view
<bl8> ronoc: Yeah, I'm not sure it's possible to come up with a tracklist thing that makes everybody happy, so you might as well start from your use case
<ronoc> bl8: yeah looks like there will be new interface org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.playlist
<kenvandine> tedg, you proposed the wrong branch again
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg, sorry.
<kenvandine> no wrries
<kenvandine> i know the right branch
<ronoc> which will allow querying number of playlists, organizing by creation date, last played date or alphabetically, and fetching x number from a to b, and making a particular playlist active
<ronoc> bl8 ^
<ronoc> thats it really
<tedg> kenvandine, Fixed
<bl8> ronoc: Sounds reasonable, I'll try to have a look at it after I'm done with what's in the spec. No promises though
<ronoc> grand
<kenvandine> wow this ssd is fast!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: are you still seeing problems with facebook account addition with gwibber?
<vish> seb128: is this a bug in adduser or ..?  Bug #619532
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619532 in adduser (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Password discountinuity (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619532
 * vish cant find upstream for adduser..
<seb128> dunno
<vish> seb128: the prompt arises when we change the password from : user and groups
<vish> oh! ok..nvm then :)
<seb128> dunno I don't work on those softwares
<seb128> I've no real knowledge about that stack
<vish> seb128: np.. thanks :)
<johanbr> vish, http://alioth.debian.org/projects/adduser/
<vish> johanbr: ah , thanks :)
<devildante> guys, does someone know some tips to focus on coding? :p
<chrisccoulson> devildante, that's a bit of an open-ended question ;)
<chrisccoulson> can you think of anything specific you'd like to do?
<devildante> chrisccoulson: I'm going to code a gtk frontend for hugday-tools
<devildante> chrisccoulson: but I can't concentrate :p
<chrisccoulson> oh, perhaps i misunderstood your question
<chrisccoulson> in that case, there is only 1 correct answer:
<chrisccoulson> COFFEE!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<devildante> I hate coffee :p and it's definitely not a lack of sleep
<chrisccoulson> trust me, it solves all of lifes problems
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<devildante> never, ever gonna drink coffee :p btw, the disconnect from network thingie won't work, hugday is interfacing with the wiki ;)
<seb128> pitti, dunno if that's the recent update you did but g-p-m seems to be crashing a lot recently
<seb128> pitti, do you think you could do the 2.31.90 update tomorrow and maybe see if you the crash is due to some recent change?
<seb128> pitti, (no hurry I'm just letting that in the backlog while I think about it)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-19
<RAOF> This looked like a perfect morning for sitting on the porch in the sun.  Until the clouds came and took the sun away. :(
<ajmitch> RAOF: sounds just like here
<rickspencer3> RAOF, composing cheesey Country music this morning?
 * TheMuso notes its unusually warm in Sydney this morning.
<RAOF> More like cheesy -ati patches.
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> speaking of cheesy, and progress on figuring out what's up with Cheese yesterday?
<RAOF> Ok.  When your fingers are getting too cold enough to make typing noticably harder it's time to head inside and fire up the gas.
 * rickspencer3 scouts around for robert_ancell
<TheMuso> RAOF: To put your cold in pperspective, its 20 degrees in my area of Sydney.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: want to swap?
<ajmitch> currently 6C here
<TheMuso> ajmitch: No thanks, I like this weather here atm, its very pleasant.
<RAOF> It's not actually that cold here, 10℃ or 8 with wind.
<chrisccoulson> that's a typical warm summer day here!
<chrisccoulson> well, add in a bit of rain and it would be
<micahg> it's been above 26 C for the high in Chicago for 50 days now
<TheMuso> micahg: Not too bad, as long as its not humid.
<micahg> it's been humid about half the time :)
<TheMuso> Well that sucks then.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, good morning
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was just looking at bug 619788
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619788 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox should disable screen switching off when playing video (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619788
<chrisccoulson> and we can already do it for anything using the <video> tag :)
<chrisccoulson> the DOM exposes a paused property
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, any progress on cheese yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> which i could hook up to from my extension, and inhibit the screensaver
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, no, still as confused as you are
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, is it working for you at all?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, with a slow acquisition and unreliable frame rate.  It works pretty well on my laptop at low resolution.
<rickspencer3> so no improvement
<robert_ancell> it seems better than it was but it's hard to measure.  Performance is worse on the Dell mini but I'd expect that
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so, there is an OEM customer who cares about that bug
<rickspencer3> Could you please comment on it so that they see that Ubuntu community cares too?
<rickspencer3> (even if we can't actually fix it)
<robert_ancell> ok
<rickspencer3> just update it with what you learned so far
<rickspencer3> thanks dude
 * rickspencer3 off to a meeting irl
<chrisccoulson> hi robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson> so, you fixed your slowness by changing the hard disk in your laptop?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yes, everything is fast again!
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> i managed to speed my laptop up quite a bit
<chrisccoulson> by uninstalling appmenu-gtk surprisingly ;)
<chrisccoulson> my laptop no longer swaps heavily since i uninstalled it :/
<robert_ancell> heh
<chrisccoulson> it leaks memory quite a bit according to valgrind, so i'll report a bug tomorrow
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Are you aware that gtk seems to have broken ABI and hence broken mutter?  Trying to start unity now results in a wonderful series of mutter crash/respawns, with “mutter: symbol lookup error: mutter: undefined symbol: gdk_window_get_back_pixmap” in xsession-errors.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is that only occurred since the latest GTK?
<RAOF> Well, it seems to have started this morning, after my update.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, I'll look into it
<RAOF> Unity was working yesterday.
<robert_ancell> if it's the latest gtk+ then this time it's not my fault :)  I was worried that the recent one had broken something in gdk because the changed a lot of stuff there.  seb128 uploaded this one :)
<mclasen> RAOF: gtk 2.90 doesn't have a stable abi...
<RAOF> mclasen: How about 2.21.6, which is what I've got installed.
<mclasen> it didn't get removed there, only deprecated
<RAOF> I know what-will-be 3.0 doesn't have a stable ABI, but we don't build mutter against it.  And mutter is complaining about a missing gdk_window_get_back_pixmap.
<mclasen> I'll have to investigate
<mclasen> if it really went missing in 2.21, that would be a bug
<RAOF> Ta.
<mclasen> hmm, its still in my 2.22 tree, at least...
<mclasen> ah, no
<mclasen> I was looking at set_back_pixmap :-(
<mclasen> so, these getters were in fact removed in 2.21.6
<mclasen> but they were only ever added in 2.21, so haven't been part of the stable abi yet
<RAOF> This is why our gtk package should be using symbols files :)
<mclasen> so, I guess you'll just have to go back to what you were doing before the getter was added
<RamsRambo> Hi! I need help
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you have those xsession-error logs handy? Mutter seems to compile fine
<robert_ancell> oh, I think seb128 might have fixed it
<RAOF> Shall I check if an update works?
<RAOF> Or is that in bzr still.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, seems all updated - it must have been building/publishing in our morning
<RAOF> Then it's time for me to play “does unity work now”
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: please dont' upload PK 0.7 yet
<pitti> robert_ancell: erm, 0.97
<and471> vish, I am sorting out those bug that are assigned to me
<pitti> mclasen reports tons of problems with it
<and471> vish, for bug 599525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599525 in fretsonfire (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Frets on Fire description is confusing (affects: 2) (heat: 75)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599525
<and471> vish, do you think it is okay to leave 'This is the package containing the game code'
<and471> vish, as there are others packages containing songs, a metapackage etc.
<bilalakhtar> and471: I think vish will say 'no', but his decision is what matters.
<bilalakhtar> and471: because, in s-c we are completely dropping the word 'package'
<and471> ah
<robert_ancell> pitti, no problem, I was just updating the gnome component then realized that the main polkit had changed.  Just wanted to remind you to look in bzr if you to update
<bilalakhtar> and471: a user migrating from windows won't know what a deb package is
<robert_ancell> (it wasn't previously managed in bzr)
<vish> and471: hmm, game code why are we mentioning game code?
<and471> vish, there is a package 'fretsonfire'
<vish> and471: i thought that the package was gonna be dropped?
<and471> vish, this is a metapackage
<and471> vish, yeah well I have heard to progress from debian so I am tired of waiting
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, thanks
<vish> and471: iirc, each package can have a different description
<pitti> robert_ancell: we used to sync it from Debian, do we now have a permanent delta?
<and471> vish, then there is fretsonfire-game which has the actual game binary files
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, appindicator
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Confirmed that mutter ...ubunt3.1 works, it just hasn't built + propagated to my mirror.
<vish> and471: which should the usr be installing?
<and471> vish, then fretsonfire-songs-* which have songs in them
<and471> vish, lemme check
<robert_ancell> pitti, will your app indicator changes go to debian?
<and471> vish, the one that the .desktop file in app-install-data points to is fretsonfire-game
<vish> and471: there seem to be a lot of packages which need to be hidden.. if installing the main package pulls all the other ones, we need to make sure the others are hidden
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, they aren't "mine"; no, they won't
<pitti> Debian doesn't use the indicator for now
<robert_ancell> pitti, then I guess it add to the list of package deltas for now :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, good news!
<vish> and471: ah, then we need to make sure the  fretsonfire-game has a good description and the rest are hidden.. are you on maverick? maybe they are hidden already?
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, if the patch is done as a new configure option, then we can
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You've  built another doomsday device? :)
<and471> vish, nope I am on lucid :)
<vish> and471: gah.. :s my maverick VM got borked :(
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, the fing-longer
<RAOF> That useless thing's not worth the gold it's made of!
 * pitti asks the what-if machine what happens if robert_ancell had a fing-longer
<vish> and471: i'm downloading a new daily iso, will test it and let you know in a couple of hrs.. it seems we might have two bugs here
<and471> k
<pitti> ok, I'm off for about an hour to find some food
<bilalakhtar> robert_ancell: do you know whom should one ping in upstream for gnome-disk-utility ?
<and471> vish, with the latest software-center, if I search fretsonofire, only the one comes up
<robert_ancell> bilalakhtar, as in who on irc?
<kermiac> pitti: when you get back can we have a chat re bug 573124... Nigel doesn't have the logs atm from when you discussed it. Basically the log is getting created as a tar automatically and I want to force it to be txt.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573124 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Make cheese debugging log attach as a .log file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573124
<and471> vish, so no bug there
<and471> vish, just this bug about the last line
<and471> vish, basically do we want no last line, or part of last line (remove opengl reference)
<bilalakhtar> robert_ancell: yup
<and471> vish, I feel that the game code stuff is useful for those not using SC
<and471> vish, and more chance of debian accepting
<vish> and471: cool, then we need to remove the last line.. is we can add a bit more info about the game that would be nice too.. :)
<bilalakhtar> robert_ancell: since I need to get patch of bug #414107 there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 414107 in gnome-disk-utility (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Palimpsest GUI impossible to use on small screen (affects: 30) (dups: 5) (heat: 175)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414107
<vish> s/is/if
<robert_ancell> bilalakhtar, I don't know for sure but mclasen is a developer (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=gnome-disk-utility).  seb128 might know and will be online in the next hour
<bilalakhtar> robert_ancell: Thanks. Actually, dholbach advised me to ask either you or seb128 .
<and471> vish, so to clarify you want to completely get rid of the last line?
<vish> and471: yup, last line gone.. but if we can add some more mention of the bug, it would be a bonus.. otherwise just a single line seems too short  :)
<and471> k
<slomo> robert_ancell: hi, the pkg-vala git has vala 0.9.7, no need to package it yourself ;) did you make any progress on gtk3 already btw?
<and471> vish, how is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480311/
 * vish reads ..
<and471> vish, I have just noticed a bug in app-install-data, it should point to the meta package, not just the games files
<and471> bilalakhtar, seb128 is on now
<vish> and471: nice work! you can just drop the repeated mentions of the game's name. and start with "A game of..." and drop the second mention of the name too
<vish> and471: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/PackageDescriptions might be helpful
<and471> vish, ok
<and471> oops
<and471> the internets broke
<and471> vish, so you mean just start as 'A game of musical skill and fast fingers' ?
<vish> and471: yup
<and471> k
<pitti> kermiac: that usually happens if there are some non-ASCII files in it
<and471> vish, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480315/
<pitti> kermiac: I replied in the bug how you can force text mdoe
<vish> and471: is it a "game of .. " or a "a game for.."
<and471> vish, 'of'
<and471> vish, that is taken from the website - kind of their slogan
<vish> and471: ok.. cool! its good :)
<and471> vish, I shall make a merge request
<vish> and471: neat thanks :)
<and471> vish, and also do a merge request for app-install-data to use the metapckage, not the game code package
<and471> vish, so for the game code package, do I leave the description as it is?
<and471> vish, and just change the description for the metapackage
<vish> and471: yup, changing the meta package is enough
<and471> vish, and for the metapckage, remove the line:
<and471>  This is a metapackage depending on the game and songs for it.
<vish> and471: i thought you said  fretsonfire-game  was the meta?
<and471> vish, nope, fretsonfire is the meta
<and471> vish, but app-install-data incorrectly points to fretsonfire-game
<robert_ancell> slomo, no progress on gtk3, it's low prio :(
<and471> vish, I just realised that
<vish> and471: ah! so that was "two" bugs!
<vish> :)
<and471> vish, yeah sorry :)
<slomo> robert_ancell: sure, no problem... it's pretty low prio for me too
<seb128> robert_ancell, slomo: hey
<slomo> hi seb128
<and471> vish, so leave the last line in *-game, and remove the last line in the metapackage?
<seb128> ricotz said has a gtk3 package working
<vish> and471: you , so that line needs to be removed, for the meta and the new description used
<seb128> he asked for review there and in #debian-gnome yesterday
<and471> vish, and the fretsonfire-game package?
<vish> and471: we need to make sure it is hidden
<and471> vish, yup it is, and leave the package description?
<vish> and471: yup, we can leave that description as is.. btw, fretsonfire-game has the icon and not the meta
<robert_ancell> seb128, morning
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, hello
<asac> seb128: hello
<and471> vish, arghh, I shall finish this when I get back
<asac> you updated clutter ;)
<asac> without our changes ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, pitti, asac: hey, how are you?
<bilalakhtar> hey, a netsplit
<and471> vish, could you write up what we have said on the bug report?
<and471> bug 599525
<seb128> asac, right, I let a chance to pochu to review those
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is a new vala fixing regressions in the one you uploaded ;-)
<vish> and471: hehe, short term memory loss? ;p
<pitti> seb128: bit sleepy, but pretty well otherwise; was a bit grumpy this morning because of the broken vte, but I did a local build now, and it's all good again :)
<and471> vish, yup :)
<asac> seb128: pochu already reviewed all the packaging and stuff
<vish> and471: sure.. :)
<vish> and471: btw, what happened to gps drive?
<asac> he just wanted stuff to go upstream, which happened now
<seb128> asac, ok, as said yesterday I wanted to do that today and still do ;-)
<asac> now we have to rebase again
<and471> vish, too much work, didn't really underatand it
<and471> vish, the whole package needed to be updated
<seb128> asac, so should I wait for another update from you?
<and471> vish, anyway need to go, see ya
<asac> not a big deal, just painful to run after a single patch
<vish> and471: ah.. bye..
<asac> seb128: no. you can rebase on your own. its just that the new version in archive is now higher than the debdiff
<bilalakhtar> seb128: who is the upstream dev to poke (on irc) for package gnome-disk-utility ?
<seb128> asac, oh ok, the upload was a one change diff
<asac> seb128: do you want a fresh debdiff?
<seb128> one line change I mean
<asac> seb128: or can you handle updating it?
<seb128> asac, no that's fine
<seb128> I can handle
<asac> alf__: ^^
<asac> thanks
<seb128> bilalakhtar, davidz on #gnome-hackers irc.gnome.org
<seb128> bilalakhtar, if you want to talk to the ubuntu maintainer it's pitti
<bilalakhtar> thanks seb128
<asac> seb128: we might give you a new debdiff anyway, because our ppa is now superseded ... i would prefer if we could get this in today so we can work on one base
<bilalakhtar> seb128: but I don't think pitti would be ready to sponsor, he is in the OEM team nowadays
<asac> let me know
 * bilalakhtar goes to gimpnet
<seb128> asac, we will
<asac> grewat
<pitti> bilalakhtar: that's fine
<seb128> bilalakhtar, I think davidz is sleeping by now
<seb128> he's u.s based
<bilalakhtar> pitti: bug #414107
 * seb128 hugs pitti, always there
<bilalakhtar> no bot in here?
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<bilalakhtar> probably down due to the netsplit
<seb128> usually there is one
<bilalakhtar> pitti: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/414107
<pitti> bilalakhtar: np, typing "ubug <middle mouse>" isn't too hard :)
<bilalakhtar> pitti: it requires an SRU as well, so the debdiff for lucid-proposed is attached, andthe maverick branch is linked
<bilalakhtar> maverick -> branch, lucid -> debdiff
<robert_ancell> seb128, morning.  I uploaded 0.9.7 as soon at the tarball hit the ftp server :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, excellent
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was hoping you would do the empathy update as well but seems you didn't :p
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, I got the vala email on -changes now
<bilalakhtar> pitti: patch has been accepted by the MeeGo team for MeeGo
<robert_ancell> seb128, you can leave empathy for tomorrow if you want
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will do, I need to build a list of milestoned bugs for beta
<seb128> robert_ancell, and to clean some other things, I didn't manage to do that yet this week with all the other updates
<seb128> not to count dx and unity updates to do
<pitti> bilalakhtar: that looks rather easy
<seb128> I think I will miss didrocks today ;-)
<bilalakhtar> pitti: yup, its a very popular and accepted patch :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw if touch a package which build-depends on gir-repository-dev please drop the build-depends
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think we don't need the remaining gir in there and we should move it to universe
<robert_ancell> seb128, np, leave it all for tomorrow - I tend to do updates on Friday afternoons as they're easy to finish in a predictable time
<seb128> robert_ancell, excellent, thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't understand.  Is all of gir-repository-dev obsolete now?
<bilalakhtar> pitti: why did you decline it for lucid?
<seb128> robert_ancell, dpkg -L
<seb128> robert_ancell, dpkg -L gir-repository-dev
<pitti> bilalakhtar: it's not appropriate for an SRU
<bilalakhtar> pitti: ah, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I don't think we actually use any of the remaining bits in the GNOME stack
<seb128> robert_ancell, upstream moved dbus to gobject-introspection itself in git
<robert_ancell> ah nice
<seb128> robert_ancell, which was probably the only useful one
<seb128> if we need one of the others somewhere we should try to build it from the source
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> ie I think gtksourceview git has introspection, we could backport it if required
<seb128> but I doubt anything use those atm
<seb128> it's just to move that one to universe if we can, it should be just a matter of cleaning the build-depends
<seb128> they date from the time the gtk gir etc was still there
<robert_ancell> seb128, so it looks like libgjs is the last thing using it
<pitti> bilalakhtar: hm, that screenshot is from g-d-u 2.28 apparently; 2.30 looks completely different
<bilalakhtar> pitti: but the problem exists still, as many people reported
<seb128> robert_ancell, grep-dctrl -s Package -F Build-Depends gir-repository-dev /var/lib/apt/lists/*Sources
<robert_ancell> seb128, where do you come up with these :)
<bilalakhtar> pitti: the bug is there on GNOME bugzilla, MeeGo bugzilla, lp and debian BTS
<seb128> robert_ancell, use the command line luke ;-)
<seb128> it's powerful ;-)
<robert_ancell> ok, gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<pitti> bilalakhtar: ah, it still applies, but it's ugly -- the scrollbars never go away
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun, bye
<bilalakhtar> pitti: what do you think? On big screens, no one cares about 'em
<bilalakhtar> pitti: on small screens, its a need
<bilalakhtar> pitti: and, some people on the bug are so impatient they forced me to make a PPA for it :(
<seb128> bilalakhtar, it should be a nop on screen which have space and show scrollbar on small screens
<seb128> ie add only the scrollingarea on small screens
<bilalakhtar> so pitti, the patch is a 'reject' ?
<pitti> bilalakhtar: hang on, I'm trying to fix it
 * bilalakhtar wais for pitti to do it, he could also have done it if pitti asked 
<pitti> bilalakhtar: ok, got it
<bilalakhtar> pitti: gtk_scrolled_window_set_policy(<scrolledwindowheree>,GTK_POLICY_AUTOMATIC)
<pitti> right
<bilalakhtar> even I got it!
<seb128> bilalakhtar, you should try to get it before pinging for sponsoring ;-)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I tried, but I didn't know someone would find the scrollbars ugly
<bilalakhtar> seb128: after all, the MeeGo guys accepted it like this directly
<bilalakhtar> seb128: and so is debian going to do, debian NMu is still pending, though
<pitti> Debian NMU? nah, I'll just cherrypick it and upload regularly
<seb128> bilalakhtar, those guys don't care about desktop though, they are a small screen product rather
<bilalakhtar> thanks pitti
<seb128> bilalakhtar, they might have tested it only on the small screen case
<bilalakhtar> yes seb128 , I submitted my RFS thrice on debian-mentors, no response
<bilalakhtar> ah, you meant that ;)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: BTW, is there something I can do to help the desktop team (my favourite ) ?
<bilalakhtar> any (non-job) vacancy
<seb128> we have plenty of bugs to triage, fix, update to do, etc
<seb128> I should update the milestoned buglist in the topic
<bilalakhtar> seb128: is there any universe package maintained by ubuntu-desktop ?
<bilalakhtar> Thanks pitti for fixing the bug!
<pitti> thanks to you too for pointing out
<seb128> bilalakhtar, no, we have enough to do on the default installation, we do care about having GNOME uptodate though
<seb128> bilalakhtar, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html
<seb128> bilalakhtar, you can click next to the package title to display extra entries
 * bilalakhtar looks at seb128 's link
<seb128> bilalakhtar, you want to do updates?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, I guess hamster-applet would be nice to update
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I can, of course
<bilalakhtar> seb128: thanks for pointing it out
<seb128> np, thank you for helping ;-)
<seb128> bilalakhtar, sound-juicer as well
<bilalakhtar> seb128: these packagse aren;t in that list
<seb128> bilalakhtar, click on the + next to the package title
<bilalakhtar> seb128: ah, got it
<seb128> bilalakhtar, the default list displays only the default installation, not universe and extra components
<bilalakhtar> good,
 * bilalakhtar finds universe packages better to work on
 * bilalakhtar is not a MOTU, though
<seb128> why better?
<seb128> should be about the same if you don't have upload rights
<bilalakhtar> seb128: should I merge from Debian or updatefrom upstream?
<bilalakhtar> netsplit has been resolved!
<seb128> bilalakhtar, update from upstream should be enough, we are past the merge period now
<seb128> bilalakhtar, well you are welcome to merge hamster-applet if you want it seems nobody did it this cycle
<bilalakhtar> seb128: but debian version of hamster-applet is somewhat out-of-date, so I am better of updating from upstream
<seb128> bilalakhtar, well you can merge on debian and then do the update over that
<asac> seb128: heh. i had a question on that bug and didier is gone, so maybe you could reroute that to someone?
<asac> MIR
<seb128> mpt_, hey
<seb128> mpt_, sorry you dropped before I could reply
<seb128> mpt_, doesn't synaptic has a category listing those?
<seb128> I've not used pinning for a while, apt-cache policy might list those as well
<mpt_> seb128, sorry, I didn't realize that the question had gotten through :-) jpds is helping me now
<mpt_> Synaptic doesn't have a category for it
<tjaalton> seb128: the applet itself, but a fedora bug would suggest it's normal...
<tjaalton> ummm, gvfs upstream
<tjaalton> it's just triggering a weird nfs4 bug that's still unfixed in 2.6.35
<tjaalton> gathering more info for the upstream kernel folks to figure it out..
<tjaalton> hum seems like both indicator-applet{,-session} do the same, both have four stale files open
<seb128> I'm not really surprised they are pretty similar code
<seb128> they just load different indicators
<seb128> pitti, hum, no, the me-menu has an icon reflecting status...
<seb128> pitti, ie the icon is actually useful
<seb128> pitti, where the layout one doesn't bring anything to the user
<pitti> seb128: right, I said as much on the bug
<seb128> pitti, just replying to your bug comment there ;-)
<kermiac> thanks pitti :)
<kiwinote> njpatel: hi! I have investigated further into the s-c bug in the desktop edition which I assume causes the bug in unity (but yes, I can't test this because unity doesn't run here)
<kiwinote> njpatel: the first step is triggering the bug: -
<kiwinote> njpatel: it seems that purging software-center and apt-xapian-index will get us into an 'initial install' state
<kiwinote> njpatel: if you then install s-c from the archives, this should trigger the bug in unity (please test)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: hey, that rhythmbox bug
<seb128> hey bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I think its better to first check if the locale is C or english, then resize?
<kiwinote> njpatel: I think there are two issues in s-c causing that bug: -
<seb128> bilalakhtar, or change it to only be an icon without label?
<seb128> that's what totem is doing
<bilalakhtar> seb128: that would be a bit odd, when compared with the other buttons there
<seb128> ok, not sure then
<seb128> but your current fix is broken
<seb128> you can't code a geometry for each locale
<seb128> not sure how to do it
<kiwinote> njpatel: we recommend apt-xapian-index rather depending on it, which may cause the index not to be available when s-c is installed
<bilalakhtar> seb128: BTW, is it necessary to resize? That was done sine the button size would change when the label changed.
<kiwinote> njpatel: then there was that quirk in logic I pointed out earlier which means that the postinst exits before doing everything it's meant to
<seb128> bilalakhtar, well otherwise you have the other buttons which get shifted which is weird I guess
<bilalakhtar> so, we need to have a big discussion here. seb128 is right on the regard that we can strip off the label
<seb128> bilalakhtar, but talk to vish
<bilalakhtar> another netsplit!
<kiwinote> njpatel: I have a branch which fixes those two issues at lp:~kiwinote/software-center/fresh-installs
<bilalakhtar> vish: around?
<seb128> those hunderpapercut are often not that trivial changes and bring back as many issue than they solve
<kiwinote> njpatel: you should be able to build a deb from there which solves the issues
<vish> ;p
<vish> bilalakhtar: wassup?
<njpatel> kiwinote, ah, nice. I'll try and reproduce it and test with your branch when I have a chance
<bilalakhtar> vish: bug #620326
<kiwinote> njpatel: I'm a bit unsure about whether all these findings are correct or not, so some testing would be nice ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620326 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Wrong (hardcoded) width for Play button in non-english language (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620326
<kiwinote> njpatel: thanks. going to have some lunch now, so I'll be back later
<vish> bilalakhtar: hehe! so how would have it been if you had added spaces! ;)  told you seb128 wont agree :)
<bilalakhtar> vish: I didn't add spaces
<vish> bilalakhtar: yeah , you changed that..
<bilalakhtar> vish: now, this problem
<seb128> vish, how many spaces?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: it would need 3 spaces for english
<vish> seb128: that was his first idea
<seb128> vish, it depends of what play and pause labels are your locale
<seb128> you can't really know that
<bilalakhtar> well, I dumped the spaces idea earlier
<seb128> and it would be weird have "play        " just because pause is "wordingforpause" in your locale
<seb128> have -> to have
<vish> seb128: yeah , i told bilalakhtar  that spaces should not be the solution and that it will change with languages, and to use the max size of the two labels.. didnt know he was gonna hardcode it for english..
<seb128> vish, well what you suggest still has the same issue
<seb128> "play            "
<seb128> "wordingforpause"
<seb128> would be weird
<bilalakhtar> Why not do what totem did?
<seb128> ie no label?
<bilalakhtar> strip off the label? well, would be wierd
<seb128> I think the reason was that it's easier to hit the play button with a label
<vish> seb128: it needs to use the max size of the label thats what every other buttons do, else they will keep jumping
<seb128> it also makes it easier to spot next to others
<bilalakhtar> my solution: check if the locale is C or en_*
<seb128> vish, what other buttons?
<vish> seb128: i meant, the other buttons will keep moving if we dont have the size set
<seb128> bilalakhtar, no locale specific hack no
<bilalakhtar> then resize, if not, then just leave it like
<vish> seb128: the buttons on the right of play/pause
<seb128> vish, well so you have the choice between weird layout with lot of space, not label or undo that fix and go back to one label
<vish> seb128: or we dont use label ;)
<bilalakhtar> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/for-what-its-worth-rhythmbox-gets-pause.html
<seb128> vish, that was the second choice I listed
<bilalakhtar> as we see, this was a very-much awaied change
<seb128> "not label"
<vish> ah..
<seb128> (was meant to be "no label")
<seb128> vish, how are other player dealing with that?
<bilalakhtar> s/awaied/awaited
<vish> seb128: in totem/banshee its without label
 * bilalakhtar looks at banshee
<bilalakhtar> anyone having banshee over here? I don't
<seb128> vish, in other os? ie itunes?
<vish> seb128: no label
<seb128> ok, so just drop the label?
<vish> yes, sounds sensible
<bilalakhtar> decision made>
<bilalakhtar> ?
<seb128> yes
<vish> bilalakhtar: not blindly dropping the label, we need to see how it changes with the gconf too
<vish> bilalakhtar: with gconf labels below buttons, there needs to be a label
<vish> because other buttons will have label
<vish> labels below icons*
<bilalakhtar> vish: ok, I am making the change, we will test it and see
<seb128> vish, well just tweak the button flag to display only label in that mode
<seb128> the way other buttons are doing it
<vish> yup
<bilalakhtar> vish: that's what I meant ^^
<bilalakhtar> my task from now onwards :|
<vish> bilalakhtar: just making sure, now itself.. :) otherwise there will be another problem/bug about that later ;)
<bilalakhtar> vish: yes I will
<bilalakhtar> seb128: should it be gtk_button_set_label(<buttonhere>,"") ?
<webczat> Hey.
<webczat> What usb-creator requiires? i want to install it on gentoo and then create ubuntu liveusb pendrive
<webczat> more specifically i did but it freezes after pressing start
<seb128> hi webczat, try #ubuntu-devel rather, the people working on usb-creator are not on this channel
<seb128> pitti, there?
<pitti> seb128: here
<seb128> pitti, can you ssh to the retracers?
<seb128> did the config change?
<pitti> ubuntu-archive@ronne:~$
<pitti> yes, seems to work
<pitti> seb128: ssh fails for you?
<pitti> seb128: no, it hasn't changed in ages
<seb128> pitti, ok stupid me, I was trying to connect to the wrong port, I had the same change as for cocoplum there
<seb128> pitti, sorry about the noise
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<seb128> hum, no was not that bug a buggy config anyway, it's solved now
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to see if I can fix the retracers
<dpm> hey pitti, call in 10?
<pitti> dpm: yep
<dpm> cool
<seb128> pitti, so you told me to log into a retracer and try to apport-retrace there manually? how do you get the authorization token in?
<pitti> seb128: just --help should do, that should cover the imports
<pitti> seb128: just trying 'python -c "import launchpadlib.errors"' should also do
<seb128> pitti, well the amd64 crashes on the "SystemError: Corrupt duplicate db:[(u'*** in database main ***\nOn page 1129 at right child: invalid page number 1171',)]"
<seb128> I started with that one
<pitti> right, so that would happen in i386 again, I figure
<pitti> I can't make any sense of this one :-/
<seb128> is that part in the duplicate checking or in the apport retracing sandbox?
<pitti> seb128: I think in the sandbox; the log should have the backtrace
<pitti> seb128: I have a call now, bbl
<seb128> see you
<bilalakhtar> seb128: should I subscribe the desktop team to upgrade bugs?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, no, just sponsors
<seb128> we watch the sponsoring list
<bilalakhtar> seb128: ah, my mistake, please unsubscribe from bug #620403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620403 in hamster-applet (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.31.90 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620403
<seb128> done
<bilalakhtar> thanks seb128
<seb128> thank you
<LucidFox> Whee, I see the keyboard indicator has migrated away from using a tray icon
<LucidFox> the text isn't updated when I switch the layout anymore, though
<seb128> LucidFox, known issue
 * LucidFox nods
<bilalakhtar> seb128: dammit, hamster-applet has moved to waf
<LucidFox> I wonder, by the way...
<LucidFox> the messaging indicator uses indicate, the custom application indicators use libappindicator
<LucidFox> * uses libindicate
<LucidFox> Does the sound menu use yet a third API library?
<kenvandine> LucidFox, i think libindicate, libdbusmenu and ido
<asac> 14:48 < asac> alf__: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wncksync failed on amd64
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> on it
<asac> ?
<asac> ok seems its glib
<asac> ibglib2.0-dev : Depends: libglib2.0-bin (= 2.25.14-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> asac, yes, I give a retry
<asac> ok great
<seb128> asac, it was an installability issue until the new glib built on amd64
<asac> alf__: ^^ ... in 2 hours you can try again with some luck
<seb128> but wncksync should not be used nowadays
<seb128> you should use bamf, the modern maintained version
<asac> seb128: we have it for liblauncher still
<asac> seb128: i know
<seb128> k
<asac> not this cycle unless a miracle in form of volunteers show up ;)
<asac> next cycle we can plan this ... but i guess we get camf by then ;)
<seb128> pitti, let me know when you are back from your call
<pitti> seb128: I am
<seb128> pitti, so there is an issue with connecting to private bugs
<seb128> pitti, it seems to timeout
<seb128> pitti, I can retrace amd64 bugs by and in the sandbox correct if the bugs are public
<seb128> pitti, I'm using apport-retrace --auth launchpad-credentials 614676 for testing
<seb128> pitti, I'm using apport-retrace --auth=launchpad-credentials 614676 for testing
<pitti> seb128: you can use --auth ... login, BTW, then you will have the credentials in /tmp/auth in the sandbox
<pitti> ah, but seems you already copied them into the sandbox somehow
<seb128> pitti, I've been ssh a second time and copying to /tmp/...
<pitti> heh
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so, you'll know for next time
<seb128> yes
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: anyway, so you fixed the import errors?
<seb128> still that command hangs
<seb128> pitti, no, I'm about to do it, I don't get what's going on
<seb128> reinstalling those package workaround it
<pitti> right, that fixed it for me, too
<seb128> but I got similar error in the amd64 sandbox I'm using after a retracing
<seb128> seems python-* get screwed by some upgrades
<seb128> pitti, anyway another issue is that the retrace hangs when it needs credentials
<seb128>     response = conn.getresponse()
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py", line 988, in getresponse
<seb128>     method=self._method)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py", line 330, in __init__
<seb128>     self.fp = sock.makefile('rb', 0)
<seb128> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<seb128> it gives that after a while
<seb128> I think it goes to timeout
<seb128> pitti, do you know to what machine and port that tries to connect?
<pitti> seb128: does that happen in production ? or just your local calls when you didn't specify --auth?
<seb128> pitti, it happens in the amd64 retracer with
<seb128> apport-retrace --auth=launchpad-credentials 614676
<pitti> seb128: hm, api.edge.launchpad.net or so, I htink
<seb128> ie I did apport-chroot login chroots/maverick.tar.gz
<seb128> on ronne
<seb128> without the --save since I want to debug
<seb128> not to update the sandbox
<ara> rickspencer3, ping
<pitti> seb128: logging in now
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I logged out of the amd64
<seb128> pitti, I'm fixing the i386 python issues
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I'll try with --stdout first
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, in any case I didn't get the db errors manually yet
<seb128> I got python ones, retracing working and timeouts
<seb128> pitti, retracing public bugs without credential works
<pitti> seb128: maybe it happens during the dup db consolidation, I'll check again
<pitti> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<pitti> seb128: ^ right, that's what I got from cron amd64 a few days ago
<pitti> root@ronne:/# apport-retrace -sv --auth /tmp/auth 614676
<pitti> seb128: ^ this just hangs for me; I guess same for you?
<seb128_> pitti, sorry adsl ip change
<seb128_> you were saying?
<pitti> ah, heh
<pitti> root@ronne:/# apport-retrace -sv --auth /tmp/auth 614676
<pitti> seb128_: ^ this just hangs for me; I guess same for you?
<seb128_> that hangs for a minute
<seb128_> then give the python traceback I copied
<seb128_> I think it timeouts
<pitti> seb128_: and I got that from crno amd64 a few days ago:
<pitti> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<seb128_> right
<seb128_> that's the stacktrace I get if I wait
<seb128_> wait a minute or so
<pitti> and that's from the dup checker
<pitti> i. e. not from chroot
<seb128_> I'm wondering if there is some new firewall rules blocking something needed
<pitti> seb128_: right, timed out, got the trace now
<pitti> so it seems this can be debugged outside of the chroot, too
<pitti> seb128_: FYI, I launched the amd64 dup finder one, it's consolidating now; I want to see whether it crashes during that
<seb128_> ok
<seb128_> how do you drive the dupfinder by hand?
<pitti> just what the cronjob does
<pitti> $ dchroot -q -c lucid
<pitti> $ cd apport-retracer-amd64; . environ
<pitti> $ crash-digger -l lock -d ~/apport_duplicates.db -a ~/.lpcookie -v -D
<seb128_> ok
<seb128_> I was just checking crontab -k
<seb128_> -l
<seb128_> I haven't touched the retracers for a while
<chrisccoulson> asac - do we need the upgrade hooks in nspr for moving symlinks around now?
<seb128_> pitti, ok, i386 one upgraded and no python error when trying to use apport-retrace now
<seb128_> pitti, should I remove the lock or do you want to debug what you are on before?
<pitti> seb128_: lucky you; I wanted to downgrade lazr.restfulclient in the amd64 test sandbox, and I get nothing else but import errors now :/
<pitti> seb128_: please remove the lock, let's see how far it gets
<asac> chrisccoulson: not sure. have to look at those. maybe post them to pastebin and i will look after lunch (now)
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480427/
<seb128> alf__, there?
<alf__> seb128: here
<seb128> alf__, where is your current clutter version available for download?
<seb128> alf__, lp:~afrantzis/+junk/clutter-1.0-x11-unified seems to be some revisions behind?
<alf__> seb128: lp:~arm-user-platforms/ubuntu/maverick/clutter-1.0/clutter-1.2-unified/
<seb128> alf__, thanks
<alf__> seb128: yw
<alf__> seb128: it's a mess though :)
<seb128> alf__, why?
<rickspencer3> ara good morning
<alf__> seb128: it was much easier to just copy changes from ubuntu than perform clean merges or rebases
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> alf__, I don't really care about the bzr, I just want the debdiff ;-)
<ara> rickspencer3, hey, there are upstream developers asking if the testing program is only for main or also for universe
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<rickspencer3> ara, what do you think?
<rickspencer3> or rather, what do you think would be the right thing?
<ara> rickspencer3, I think that we can add universe applications, can't we? I mean, if it is the developers who work on the testcases (like this case)
<ara> rickspencer3, if, in the end, the program is a complete success and we have too many applications, we can divide the tracker
<ara> rickspencer3, but, what do you think?
<rickspencer3> ara, I agree with you
<rickspencer3> the more participation the better, imo
<rickspencer3> and if people want to participate with apps in universe, well ... that's great
<ara> rickspencer3, great :-)
<rickspencer3> I suppose it would be nice if people could see which tests are for apps in universe and which are in main
<ara> rickspencer3, yes, I was thinking on doing that
<seb128> I was going to say
<rickspencer3> ara sweet!
<seb128> seems nice as long as it's clear what you need to do to test the default install or what we want to focus on
<pitti> seb128: dup db consolidation works, so it's not completely broken at least
<pitti> firewall-wise, I mean
<ara> seb128, yes, I will try to divide them clearly in the tracker and will update the documentation
<seb128> pitti, 481 i386 crashes to retrace
<pitti> seb128: timeout or db corruption?
<pitti> as soon as it checks the first bug for duplicate, I get the makefile bug again
<seb128> pitti, no, 481 is the number of crashes listed, it started on the first one
<seb128> didn't crashyet
<pitti> seb128: ah, I parsed that wrongly
<seb128> I'm just saying there is quite some backlog
<seb128> "Duplicate check negative
<seb128> New attachments uploaded to crash database #617472
<seb128> 08/19/10 13:47:03: retracing #615425
<seb128> "
<seb128> pitti, ^ seems to work
<seb128> let's see if it stands
<seb128> pedro_, ^ be warned, crashes might start to fly back your way ;-)
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128>     self.fp = sock.makefile('rb', 0)
<seb128> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<seb128> 08/19/10 13:51:07: retracing #615425 failed with status: 1
<seb128> pitti, it crashed on the second retracing
<pedro_> seb128, \o/! nice, thanks
<asac> seb128: alf__: didnt alf already send yesterdays debdiff?
<asac> otherwise i can forward it
<seb128> asac, I got only emails from you and there was a list of upstream bug reference but no debdiff
<asac> i thought i CCed seb
<asac> seb128: ok that was a failure on my side
<asac> seb128: forwarded and tried to keep all others CCed too
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> thanks 2 u
<asac> chrisccoulson: those are there to migrate from the debian soname approach to the upstream non-suffix-version libnames
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i thought so. but we shouldn't need that now we are past LTS should we?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i would keep that for another 3 years in case you pus that to hardy etc. at some point
<asac> chrisccoulson: well. they dont hurt, do they?
<asac> :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, they don't hurt, i was just wondering if i could drop some cruft ;)
<asac> its a good example of how to do this kind of migration ... which had bad and really funny bugs
<seb128> pitti, ok, the one which successed retracing had been made public by the submitter
<seb128> pitti, so current state is that we timeout on private bugs
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> pitti, I guess it's an is issue but I don't know where apport tries to connect to
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. i would keep it until all distros that might have an upgrade path from the version mentioned there are EOL
<asac> also keeping it so debian mozilla folks can take it if at some point they start to be good folks might make sense ;)
<asac> but i guess they are smart enough to figure that on their own ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think hardy still had the SONAME version in the beginning?
<asac> and we moved away with some update?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, it seems that the transition was done in jaunty
<pitti> seb128: running it locally now
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. so definitly until EOL of hardy i would say
<asac> and to make backporting simple just keep it everywhere
<asac> thats what i would do ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'll leave that in for now then
<chrisccoulson> thansk
<chrisccoulson> s/thansk/thanks
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> seb128: I get the same crash locally, so it's not firewall; and I also get the same crash in the local install in ronne, where the launchpadlib branches haven't been updated in ages
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you get my e-mail btw?
<pitti> seb128: so it seems to be a regression in LP itself?
<seb128> grrr launchpad
<asac> chrisccoulson: to asac at linaro.org? if not, remember to use that in future
<chrisccoulson> asac - i think i used your canonical address actually
<chrisccoulson> let me check
<chrisccoulson> yes, i did ;)
<pitti> seb128: hm, it seems related to attachments only
<pitti> seb128: accessing normal bugs works
<pitti> seb128: I'll try to create a minimal reproducer now
<asac> chrisccoulson: found
<asac> chrisccoulson: and answerd (omni.jar)
<asac> that mail only went to canoincal
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: for quick answers sent to linaro.org
<asac> send
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure if they support shipping files outside of omni.jar (the reason for this change is that it should give quite a big startup time improvement)
<chrisccoulson> i spoke to bsmedberg on IRC yesterday, and he suggested that distro's who are building with external libraries (ie, everyone except for us) probably wouldn't be able to use omni.jar at all
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. still for branding they need to come up with a solution imo
<asac> and we should talk
<asac> chrisccoulson: try to not use the Arch: all please
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem
<asac> at least in the beginning
<asac> later we can do that
<asac> only if the stuff can really only be built on one arch it makese sense ... and having packages with all/any mix should be discouraged in general imo
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll leave that bit out
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've just been trying to figure out why i keep getting a maintainer-script-lacks-debhelper-token lintian warning in nspr
<chrisccoulson> because the token is definately in there
<chrisccoulson> then i realised:
<chrisccoulson> "#DEPHELPER#"
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<asac> DEP ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> that must have been me
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<asac> and yes, i looked at this for a few times
<asac> and never spotted that. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that now
<pitti> seb128: ok, filed bug 620458 about it, pinging Francis now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620458 in launchpadlib (and 1 other project) "cannot access attachments of private bugs any more (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620458
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, ^
<pedro_> seb128, subscribing
<asac> ouch ... uploaded with ~asac suffix to archive ;)
<asac> guess its not worth to reupload without
<seb128> pedro_, ok, so no retracing until that is sorted
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pedro_> roger that
<seb128> pitti, thanks for helping on that
<chrisccoulson> asac - it could be worse ;)
<chrisccoulson> you could have done something like upload firefox 4.0~b5 to the archive ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> yeah
<pitti> seb128: see canonical channel, seems they have an idea about it
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> hmm, since today (or so) the Apps menu is much smaller than it used to be, but I can't put my finger on what's missing
<pitti> did we just thin the whitespace  between the strings and the arrows?
<seb128> pitti, the categories list you mean?
<pitti> right
<pitti> don't worry, I won't file a bug or so :) it just made me blink
<seb128> I didn't notice any change
<lucidfox> Speaking of the apps menu being smaller, I noticed that many of my installed applications don't show up in Unity on my netbook
<lucidfox> is it a bug or a feature?
<seb128> known bug
<seb128> it might be fixed this week
<james_w> seb128: do you still have the traceback from yesterday? I think it's a dupe of an already filed bug, but I want to make sure we are fixing yours too.
<seb128> james_w, I guess it still does it, I had no time to open that bug yet, running after changes for other teams today
<seb128> james_w, but should be easy to test with the testcase from yesterday
<seb128> james_w, I can go back to that after the unity updates
<james_w> seb128: that's fine, did you already tell me what the testcase was?
<james_w> I can do it for myself if you like
<seb128> james_w, yes I did yesterday
<seb128> james_w,
<seb128> bzr get lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<seb128> bzr merge-upstream --version 0.4.0 http://edge.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/sound-menu-v2/0.4.0/+download/indicator-sound-0.4.0.tar.gz lp:indicator-sound
<seb128> james_w, ^
<james_w> thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> james_w, let me know if you get the error
<james_w> just starting a phone call, I'll try after
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: on MM I can't add a facebook gwibber account.  I've even gone onto facebook and removed the gwibber app link, still no success.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, that is still facebook throttling, i am sure
<kenvandine> the auth request we send gets blocked :/
 * kenvandine shakes fist at facebook
<bcurtiswx> so it's all facebook to blame eh?
<kenvandine> well... partly :)
<kenvandine> gwibber was too greedy before and over extended the allocation they give us
<kenvandine> seems people aren't apply updates but are still trying to refresh from facebook
<bcurtiswx> that sentance was confusing to me..
<kenvandine> it is confusing :)
<bcurtiswx> sentence*
<kenvandine> gwibber was making too many calls to facebook
<kenvandine> and requesting too much data
<kenvandine> i trimmed that way way way back
<kenvandine> and uploaded the fix to MM and lucid
<kenvandine> but... they don't throttle per user
<kenvandine> they throttle all gwibber users everywhere
<kenvandine> so until enough gwibber users update to get the fix and our usage goes down... it breaks :/
<kenvandine> the throttle by application by they are very much geared towards web apps embedding facebook widgets
<kenvandine> not desktop apps
<bcurtiswx> ah i see, I can imagine this won't go down until MM releases
<kenvandine> it isn't maverick causing the problem
<kenvandine> it is the lucid users
<kenvandine> i suspect
<kenvandine> we didn't get throttled until about a week after lucid was released
<bcurtiswx> i know.. hence when they upgrade to MM it won't be an issue (assuming a lot of lucid users aren't upgrading)
<kenvandine> ah... i see
<kenvandine> but since lucid is an LTS, i fear lots of them will stay on lucid
<kenvandine> i am hoping they will upgrade for 10.04.1 though
<bcurtiswx> well with 10.04.1 out.. we can hope for the best
<bcurtiswx> so to get a facebook account working, it's a try once in a while and hope it lets me through kind of thing?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i just noticed that the nspr build isn't putting any ldconfig calls in the postinst script (even with the fixed debhelper token)
<chrisccoulson> dh_makeshlibs should do that shouldn't it?
<bcurtiswx> well i'll be darned.. facebook let me auth
<rodrigo_> seb128, you haven't merged my tomboy branch, right? (didn't get an email, it seems)
<seb128> rodrigo_, no sorry it's over crazy for some days
<seb128> rodrigo_, will do in a bit
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok, don't worry then, just do it when you can
<seb128> asac, alf__: ok, clutter with your changes uploaded
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, tomboy pushed, sorry about the delay the week is being crazy again
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, didn't want to put more pressure on you, so thanks a million :)
<and471> kiwinote, are you experienced with app-install-data?
<kiwinote> and471, depends what you need to know ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, that was a quick task I just forgot about it in the middle of the madness for other things ;-)
<and471> hehe
<and471> kiwinote, basically for the fretsonfire game, we have a few packages
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<and471> kiwinote, one is -game, with contains the games binaries
<and471> kiwinote, the others are -songs-* which contain songs
<and471> kiwinote, finally we have just 'fretsonfire' which is a meta-package that pulls in the game and the songs
<and471> kiwinote, for the fretsonfire-game.desktop in app-install-data, the package it points to in X-AppInstallData-Package
<and471> kiwinote, is fretsonfire-game
<and471> kiwinote, am I correct in assuming this should really point to the 'fretsonfire' package?
<kiwinote> let me have a look. If the name of the desktop file is fretsonfire-game, then I presume app-install-data isn't doing odd stuff, but I'll check
<and471> kiwinote, the name is fretsonfire-game.desktop
<kiwinote> I recall having to change the featured app from fretsonfire to fretsonfire-game at one stage
<and471> kiwinote, yeah
<and471> kiwinote, the reaosn I ask is in Software Center, we really want the app to be shown to be the metapackage, not just the game binaries
<kiwinote> yep
<and471> we = me and vish :)
<kiwinote> and471: was just looking at the source code of fretsonfire
<and471> k
<kiwinote> and471: it seems that the file upstream is called fretsonfire-game.desktop
<kiwinote> and471: the app-install-data magic that happens is quite complex, but I assume that the name above doesn't help it make the right decision
<kiwinote> and471: so that would be something good to change
<and471> kiwinote, so what needs to change app-install-data or fretsonfire?
<kiwinote> and471: I *think* fretsonfire needs to rename that desktop file
<and471> ok
 * and471 thinks we need to buy mvo a pager
<kiwinote> and471: that may not mean that app-install-data gets it right though, it'll just increase the chance of it
<kiwinote> and471: mvo will hopefully know the details though
<and471> kiwinote, yup, see above :)
<kiwinote> hehe, got to let him take a bit of a break though ;)
<and471> :)
<and471> kiwinote, ok, I shall make a patch for fretsonfire
<and471> vish, fyi ^
<kiwinote> and471: although searching s-c for fretsonfire does return the desktop file and it installs all the right packages, so it's rather low priority, even qua hundred papercut bugs..
<and471> kiwinote, yes but we are also changing the description of the metapackage to be better and so we want that description to be shown
<and471> kiwinote, anyway thanks for your help :)
<kiwinote> ah, ok, if you're modifying fretsonfire code anyway, then yes it does make sense to do this at the same time
<and471> yup yup :)
<nessita> seb128: hi there! have a couple of minutes to help me with a merge-upstream failure?
<seb128> nessita, hey, you probably want james_w to help you but you can still ask on the channel
<seb128> whoever knows can reply this way
<seb128> nessita, I don't know much about merge-upstream failure myself, it usually works
<nessita> does anyone know why I'm getting this bzr: ERROR: An inconsistent delta was supplied involving u'/COPYING'
<nessita> full message at https://pastebin.canonical.com/36045/
<james_w> nessita: running merge-upstream
<james_w> ?
<nessita> james_w: yes
<nessita> james_w: the full command and output in the paste above
<james_w> nessita: I'm working on fixing that right this second
<nessita> james_w: splendid!
<nessita> james_w: would you please let me know when is fixed?
<nessita> so I can finish the release
<james_w> nessita: of course
<james_w> nessita: it will be more than a couple of minutes
<seb128> $ bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> ...
<seb128> builddeb/upstream.py", line 183, in get_specific_version
<seb128>     self.upstream_branch.lock_read()
<seb128> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'lock_read'
<seb128>  
<seb128> some days I hate the new packaging workflows ;-)
<and471> kiwinote, ok I have made the changes in the fretsonfire branch and will make a merge request
<james_w> seb128: some days I do too :-)
<and471> kiwinote, should I just leave app-install-data?
<seb128> james_w, do you know what is wrong there or how to workaround it?
<kiwinote> and471: yep, that's automatically generated
<james_w> seb128: that's odd, let me take a quick look
<and471> kiwinote, ok thanks
<kiwinote> and471: can you post a link to the branch?
<and471> kiwinote, sure
<seb128> upstream.py", line 345, in get_specific_version
<seb128>     return source.get_specific_version(package, version, target_dir)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<james_w> seb128: can you run with -Derror and pastebin the full traceback?
<seb128> james_w, http://paste.ubuntu.com/480482/
<james_w> merci
<seb128> de rien
<rodrigo_> oh, no didrocks
<seb128> rodrigo_, he's on holidays 2 weeks
<seb128> rodrigo_, can I help you?
<seb128> james_w, ok sorry, was my fault
<seb128> james_w, I didn't have the orig.tar.gz rightly named
<rodrigo_> seb128, (I wanted to ping didrocks, but since he's not here) -> only when you have time, have a look at the branch I linked to in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/615874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 400)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> james_w, what it meant is "can't find tarball"
<rodrigo_> seb128, but only when you have time, I still need danilo to have a look at it
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<james_w> seb128: yeah, still a bug though. And pristine-tar should have provided it for you anyway.
<seb128> james_w, I'm using debian dir only in the vcs
<james_w> seb128: ah
<vish> and471: \o/
<and471> :)
<james_w> seb128: anyway, fixed the crash, so it should tell you that in future
<james_w> now back to the other one...
<seb128> james_w, you rock, thanks
<sabdfl> seb128: do you know why gcm is so crashy at the moment?
<seb128> sabdfl, gcm?
<sabdfl> colour management
<seb128> no, I'm not using it
<seb128> do you have a stracktrace of the crash?
<seb128> try unsetting UBUNTU_MENUPROXY before running it maybe as well
<seb128> the appmenu thing is known to create some crashers
<sabdfl> nope, that doesn't fix it in this case
<sabdfl> apport to the rescue!
<seb128> ok, so I guess the best is to let apport send the crash
<and471> kiwinote, vish, side tracked by nosebleed, will have the branch in a sec
<kiwinote> and471: sure, dinner time over here now anyway
<chrisccoulson> talking of appmenu-gtk, it still crashes firefox-4.0 (presumably because the binary name doesn't match what is in the blacklist)
<chrisccoulson> i might have to unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY in our start script so we don't flood mozilla with crash reports ;)
<sabdfl> seb128: looks like a buffer overflow, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-color-manager/+bug/620512
<ubot2> sabdfl: Error: Bug #620512 is private.
<seb128> sabdfl, let's wait for retracing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but dx should fix that crash as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be nice to
<chrisccoulson> i might take a look at that once we've got FF4.0 working again
<seb128> do you have a bug open about that?
<seb128> can you give the number
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 610083 (which is for thunderbird, but they both have the same crash)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610083 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "thunderbird segfaults with the latest appmenu-gtk (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 186)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610083
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<and471> kiwinote, https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/ubuntu/maverick/fretsonfire/fix-599525
<and471> vish, merge request = https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/ubuntu/maverick/fretsonfire/fix-599525/+merge/33128
<bcurtiswx> is there a new place to check maverick packages.. i don't see them in packages.ubuntu.com
<and471> bcurtiswx, yeah I have found this annoying :/
<vish> and471: lol! whats that in the changelog "NEEDS SPONSOR"!
<and471> vish, well.. it needs a sponsor :)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: packages.ubuntu.com isn't working yet this time.
<pedro_> seb128, could it be bug 620430 related to the latest mpris change? i'd happy to upstream it otherwise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620430 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Pressing "shuffle" button in Rhytmbox causes it to crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620430
<vish> and471: thats not necessarily the sponsors field, unless there are other changes.. its just an "uploader" field, so you can use your name.. :)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package-name> should be your best bet
<nigelb> and471: that is generally the name of the person requesting sponsorship...
<seb128> pedro_, well those changes come from upstream but maybe wait I'm about to do a git snapshot update
<seb128> pedro_, so let's try with that version before
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: yeah, i know.  I just got used to the packages.ubuntu.com interface.. thx tho :D
<nigelb> and471: also the name of the person signing it..
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: me too :)
<pedro_> seb128, Ok I'll wait then, thank you
<kenvandine> whew... fixed some UGLY account migration bugs in gwibber this morning... wasn't expecting that today
<and471> nigelb, ah really? when I have left my name there, someone has usually overwrote it with theirs
<and471> nigelb, maybe it was a special circumstance, I shall update it
<seb128> pedro_, np
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: is emapthy 2.31.90 going to auto-merge?
<bcurtiswx> empathy*
<kenvandine> i don't think anything auto-merges anymore...
<kenvandine> we'll have to do it
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine:  OK, would I need a merge request?
<kenvandine> i am sure we'll get it updated
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: kk, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, is that on your radar?
<nigelb> and471: where did you check? launchpad?
<and471> nigelb, vish, updated with my name now :)
<seb128> kenvandine, it will be updated tomorrow
<kenvandine> cool
<and471> nigelb, check?
<nigelb> and471: where did you see it overwritten
<and471> nigelb, in some of mvo's uploads when he updated software-center
<and471> nigelb, however maybe it was because he had changes as well
<nigelb> and471: yeah, that's when that happens
<nigelb> when its only you, please use your name there :)
<and471> ah okay
<nigelb> basically, its autogenerated based on what you put in your .bashrc file.
<and471> yup
 * Riddell nudges seb128 towards qt4-qws in New queue
<seb128> Riddell, I noticed the reject email from jdstrand showing up on the ubuntu-archive list
<kiwinote> and471: gtg now, but if you builddeb from your branch and open the deb files with the archive manager you'll see that the desktop file is still provided by fof-game rather than fof metapkg
<seb128> Riddell, I don't want to step against another archive admin and security team member opinion
<Riddell> asac: ^^ looks like we need to convince jdstrand then?
<and471> kiwinote, does it actually need to move into the metapackage?
<and471> kiwinote, can't we just tell app-install-data to use the metapackage?
<kiwinote> and471: yep, I think it does, otherwise app-install-data thinks it's in the fof-game pkg
<and471> kiwinote, hmm, ok, i'll do some research
<and471> kiwinote, see ya then :)
<kiwinote> and471: afaik there is no simple way to do that
<kiwinote> cu
<asac> seb128: jdstrand wnated a bug to track the reasoning for forking the code
<asac> lets do that in -devel
<and471> vish, ok I can see a problem
<and471> vish, as you know we want app-install-data to point to metapackage
<and471> for fretsonfire
<and471> vish, however, app-install-data will only point towards this if the .desktop file is in that package
<and471> vish, currently it points towards -game becuase it is in the -game package
<and471> vish, so we are kinda stuck
<vish> and471: hmm.. well that needs to be fixed then.. ;)
<and471> vish, again we need mvo :)
<vish> and471: if its turning out to be too much of a trouble.. leave it and move to a different bug :)
<and471> vish, I shall post a comment on the bug
<vish> and471: thanks, we try to fix the ones we can.. if it is too messed up.. we can look at it later ;p
<lucidfox> I wonder, can libappindicator be used as easily with Qt as with GTK?
<and471> lucidfox, maybe ask on #ayatana ?
<seb128> re
<seb128> mpt, hi
<seb128> mpt, could you clarify on that keyboard layout bug if your design can't be done this cycle what should be done with the icon displayed?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I commented on the evo bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, would be nice if you could split the patches in two, one to allow the translation and one with the template
<seb128> template = u1 email
<seb128> rodrigo_, would be nice to send the one which allows translations upstream as well
<dobey> oh bugger
<dobey> revu is confused
<dobey> Package is for "maverick" but only packages for "lucid" are currently accepted.
<nessita> seb128: I just created this merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-0.99.1/+merge/33134
<nessita> seb128: shall I dput the .changes somewhere?
<dobey> seb128, rodrigo_: wow, that is disturbing
<dobey> seb128, rodrigo_: also, intltool doesn't actually support that yet
<seb128> dobey, right, which is what danilo is supposed to work on
<dobey> right, but this is totally the wrong way to go about it :(
<seb128> hum, what would be the right way?
<dobey> seb128: heh. well i /just/ clicked 'save comment' on the merge proposal from rodrigo :)
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/evolution/add-u1-email/+merge/33125
<dobey> i think it pretty much sums up why i think it's wrong, and what the right way to do it, are
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dobey, thank you for commenting
<dobey> sure
<nessita> seb128: did you get my message re the merge proposal?
<seb128> nessita, hey, yes, sorry I though that you left for some reason I might have typoed the start of your nick when I tried <tab>
<seb128> nessita, no need to dput it, you want me to upload?
<nessita> seb128: yes please!
<seb128> nessita, ok, I'm on it
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> seb128: how plausible is it to still get stuff in universe? or to get something already in universe MIRed?
<seb128> dobey, universe -> easy, something in universe mir you would need a solid reason that late in the cycle
<seb128> nessita, uploaded
<nessita> seb128: great, thanks!
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome
<dobey> seb128: well, the only reason they'd need to be in main, would be as build dependencies for running tests during build of other packages.
<jenkins> can someone please point out the source file of the gtkspinner widget, as I would like to make a widget biased on it. I spent a couple of days tiring to find it. If no one knows a suggestion of a better channel to ask would be great :)
<seb128> jenkins, hi, it's in gtk itself
<jenkins> hello seb128 : download as per http://www.gtk.org/download.html ?
<seb128> jenkins, git clone git://git.gnome.org/gtk+
<jcastro> Laney: meeeby tells me that a new smuxi will be ready in ~2 weeks, they've done a bunch of ayatana integration work and are keen to get in maverick, do you think there'd be a problem?
<jenkins> seb128: I will have a look, i tried there before I probably missed
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> jenkins, see gtkspinner.c in the gtk directory
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<jenkins> thanks seb128 I will do when it is downloaded
<james_w> nessita: that bug is now fixed in lp:bzr-builddeb
<nessita> james_w: awesome, thanks!
<kenvandine> asac, did you get a chance to look at bug 618757 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618757 in libgwibber (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgwibber (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618757
<kenvandine> asac, i need to upload a new indicator-me, which needs it
<asac> kenvandine: let me check
<asac> kenvandine: do we really need to support mono in libgwibber?
<asac> the less strange dependencies the better :-P
<kenvandine> yeah, we want to enable developers to embed stuff in mono apps
<kenvandine> the more the better...
<asac> omg
<kenvandine> but yeah, less deps would be better
<asac> lets close the mono door man :-P
<asac> j.k.
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine calls boycottnovell
<asac> in MIR pratice it doesnt matter here as the libs get demoted if thy are not used
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i wish mono could use introspection
<asac> but given how painful mono is ... i instantly get the idea of stop helping mono
<asac> but i guess i am wrong :)
<kenvandine> :)
 * asac speaks with arm hat on
<kenvandine> gzip: stdout: Broken pipe
<kenvandine> dpkg-source: error: gunzip gave error exit status 1
<kenvandine> E: pbuilder: Failed extracting the source
<kenvandine> any idea about that from pbuilder?
<asac> see thats mono
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> i am getting that building one package in pbuilder
<kenvandine> others are fine... weird
<kenvandine> i can extract it with dpkg-source -x no problem
<asac> yeah. you might not believe it, but we had gzip algorithm problems in the past :)
<asac> in the RECENT past
<asac> with python and crap :)
<asac> incompatible gzip ;)
<asac> was really annoying with bzr for the mozillateam at some point iirc
<kenvandine> eek
 * kenvandine blames tedg
<asac> ok me goes to build log review
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> or maybe not. launchpad is really lunchpad atm here
<asac> hell now you are in troubles ... armel failed to build
<asac> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> oh?
<asac> i want a successful build before approving this for sure
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53885741/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.libgwibber_0.0.4-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> maybe its good enough for retry
<kenvandine>  valac : Depends: valac-0.10 but it is not going to be installed
<asac> ogra: are there any major hickups in the stack that has depends problems here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53885741/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.libgwibber_0.0.4-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kenvandine> i think it has built for armel before
 * kenvandine retries
 * tedg believes that we shouldn't have to worry about building on ARM until there are cool ARM netbooks out there that we can test on :)
<tedg> For the record, I'd take a tablet as well.
<jcastro> hey kenvandine
<jcastro> if an app is ported to app indicators, and since we've shipped them for one cycle already, that's a bugfix not a feature right?
<dobey> jcastro: that's an area that consists of multiple shades of grey :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, depends on who you asks :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, get seb128's opinion :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: I want to know what you think because I already know what seb will say
<kenvandine> hehe
<dobey> technically speaking, 'compiling code' is a 'feature' :)
<kenvandine> well a new port is a new feature
<dobey> some apps lack it
<kenvandine> asac, libgwibber built on armel
<kenvandine> i'll wait for an ack before uploading indicator-me... gotta run out for about an hour
<kenvandine> bbiab
<ogra> asac, thats just arch any vs arch all stuff
<rodrigo_> dobey, danilo's patch, which will be landed upstream, supports that, thus my comment about needing the patch
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, will look at spliutting the patch tomorrow morning
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<kenvandine> asac, look at libgwibber?
<ogra> kenvandine, its all fine with it
<kenvandine> hey ogra
<ogra> you just picked an unlucky moment to upload it (right after seb128 had upliaded a new glib)
<ogra> if you had waited 2h it would have built, the populating of the arch all vs arch any packages of glib takes a while, through that time the archive is out of sync on arm
<TheMuso> Hrm. Something is funky with gnome-terminal after updates yesterday. I can't send commands to irssi to switch between windows uing ALT shortcut keys.
<bryceh> TheMuso, I had noticed that recently gnome-terminal added an option (set on by default) that makes Alt-* shortcuts be taken as menubar mnemonics
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, there's a bug report for that i think
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Ah ok.
 * TheMuso runs irssi in its own terminal window with no other tabs, so that the ALT shortcut keys do not get overridden by moving between tabs.
<bryceh> TheMuso, try `gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-terminal/global/use_mnemonics \
<bryceh>   --type Boolean False`
<TheMuso> I do use alt shortcuts to move between my IRC windows however.
<TheMuso> bryceh: will do so thanks
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, bug 619754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619754 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "alt + backspace; alt+d etc. don't work anymore (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 54)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619754
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: cheers
 * TheMuso goes to fetch the update...
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-20
<asac> kenvandine: yes
<asac> kenvandine: check mail
<asac> tell me quick
<asac> otherwise i set it to incomplete :)
<TheMuso> y/c
<robert_ancell> slomo, hey
<slomo> hi robert_ancell
<slomo> i committed some changes to the gtk3 packaging yesterday, it's still far from complete but at least one step closer ;)
<robert_ancell> slomo, I packaged up libpeas for Ubuntu - what's the best way to push that into Debian?
<robert_ancell> nice
<slomo> ask me :) you only build the gtk2 variant? does the gtk3 variant of it have a different soname or something?
<robert_ancell> slomo, only the gtk2 version
<slomo> are the parallel installable?
<robert_ancell> slomo, not sure, wasn't aware there's a problem there
<slomo> well, there will be a problem later if they're not parallel installable
<slomo> you can either have gtk2 or gtk3 in a process, both will fail
<robert_ancell> right
<slomo> we'll see... could you sent me a mail with some url to your packaging? i'll try to review it after breakfast
<robert_ancell> slomo, will do
<pitti> Good morning
 * bryceh waves
 * nigelb o.O
<nigelb> morning bryceh :)
<bryceh> heya nigelb
<nigelb> No sleep or are you on the other side of the atlantic?
<bryceh> here in Portland it's not even midnight yet
<bryceh> nigelb, what's new?
<micahg> nigelb: he's on the other side of the Pacific
<nigelb> bryceh: oh nothing much.  planning on hacking on LP
<nigelb> micahg: the wrong side of the pacific.
 * nigelb runs :p
<bryceh> nigelb, oh really?  cool...  what in lp particularly?
<nigelb> bryceh: I dunno.  I kinda want the pubsub model to work.
<bryceh> mm
<nigelb> for now, CIA bots down work out of the box with LP
<bryceh> nigelb, I don't know much about pubsub but if you need general guidance on how to hack on lp lemme know
<nigelb> bryceh: I will.   I will :)
<nigelb> bryceh: If I make it to UDS, I wanna talk to the LP guys (like you :D)
<bryceh> my LP hacks this week have been fixing up how importance and status are taken from upstreamed bug reports
<bryceh> nigelb, yeah hope you can come.  Where are you located?
<nigelb> bryceh: India :D
<nigelb> even if I get sponsorsip, visa is a bit scary.
<bryceh> yeah, having to get visa's sucks
 * bryceh plays with iftop
<and471> who updated the ubuntu pastebin look - it looks great! :)
<and471> vish, hey, how is this for the frozen bubble description http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480815/
<vish> and471: nice! sounds good. :)
<and471> vish, should I create the merge request?
<vish> and471: tried sending upstream?
<vish> i mean debian..
<and471> vish, you mean debian?
<and471> ah yes
<and471> vish, yep, I sent up a long time ago, but they are being slow again, I have had to word from them
<and471> vish, hopefully they can pick it up by natty
<vish> and471: when was the package last updated in debian?
 * vish checks
<and471> vish, a long time ago I think
<vish> and471: oh! a really long time ago !
<and471> hehe
<vish> and471: submit a debdiff or a branch whichever you prefer and subscribe the sponsors
<and471> k
<kiwinote> and471: hi! re my comment last night: because the desktop file is in the fof-game pkg, app-install-data will still assign it to fof-game rather than fof, so it's probably best to revert the name change for that file
<kiwinote> and471: to still get the description it is probably best just to replace the old description of fof-game with the new one you had written for the metapackage
<vish> and471: for the frets on fire , we should probably have two bugs , because the problems are not really related..
<kiwinote> and471: or if you feel comfortable with it, you could actually just get rid of the fof metapackage and rename fof-game to fof (as the metapackage doesn't help us here at all really)
<and471> vish, for the merge request, do I need to set reviewer to ubuntu sponsors, or subscribe them to the bug?
<vish> and471: we can do both.. i dont think it would harm  ;)
<and471> vish, I just wanted to know which was the way everyone else is doing?
<vish> and471: some do both, some do just one of those.. i did both for one bug
<and471> ok
<and471> vish, what do you think I should do for fretsonfire then?
<and471> vish, I am not really comfortable removing the metapackage
<and471> vish, should I just update the fretsonfire-game package?
<vish> and471: not really sure how this issue needs fixing, i would ask mvo or one of the motu folk
<and471> vish, k I will put it on hold, I have removed the merge request
<vish> and471: nah , sponsors dont immediately respond.  they take time ;)
<and471> :)
<bilalakhtar> Hey and471 , if you are merging using branch, set reviewer to ubuntu-sponsors and DONT SUBSCRIBE
<bilalakhtar> vish: ^^
<bilalakhtar> that's the revised method
<and471> bilalakhtar, don't subscribe them to the bug?
<vish> bilalakhtar: did you read what geser just said? ;p
<pitti> hey bilalakhtar, good morning
<bilalakhtar> and471: no, no need to subscribe
<bilalakhtar> pitti: hey
<vish> bilalakhtar: on -motu ..
 * bilalakhtar reads the scrollback
<bilalakhtar> pitti: good morning to you too!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, empathy is uploaded but it needs the libfolks synced from debian.  It's not working for me, can you do that?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, we need to patch it for the vala versioning
<seb128> ie at least the build-depends
<seb128> robert_ancell, what is not working?
<robert_ancell> seb128, requestsync is just timing out.  Dunno why
<seb128> you need to merge anyway
<seb128> I think you will need to add -0.10 to the vala build-depends
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, right.  I'll upload 0.1.14.1 then
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you have a nice day otherwise? ready to call it a week I guess ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, one of those days where it all went fast :)
<robert_ancell> I'm out of here as soon as this is done
<seb128> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, enjoy your weekend!
<pitti> RAOF: still here by chance?
<robert_ancell> seb128, bye!
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm, thanks for the translations update ;-)
<dpm> hi seb128, ah, you are welcome, which one update, though?
<seb128> dpm, new langpacks
<seb128> not sure if that's you to thanks ;-)
<seb128> in maverick
<dpm> seb128, I initiated the process, pitti did the hard work :)
<seb128> dpm, pitti: thanks then ;-)
<dpm> :-)
<RAOF> pitti: Kinda?  What are you after.
<pitti> RAOF: in udev we still have some delta wrt. linux-backports-modules
<pitti> +SUBSYSTEM=="lbm-drm", KERNEL=="card*", TAG+="udev-acl"
<pitti> and /lib/udev/rules.d/78-graphics-card.rules
<pitti> RAOF: I wonder if we still need that in maverick?
<RAOF> No, it's not.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, so we can remove the drm rule, and the DRM parts of 78-graphics-card.rules?
<RAOF> In fact, I don't think it's technically necessary in the Lucid rules, either.
<RAOF> pitti: You mean just the “lbm-drm” rules, or all the DRM rules?
<pitti> RAOF: just the "|lbm-drm" thing; we probably need the rest
<RAOF> Yeah.
 * kiwinote wonders how nautilus can think a folder on my harddrive is 128TB big
<RAOF> kiwinote: It's got a large, sparse file in it?
<kiwinote> seems to be something with mounting /proc in a chroot
<RAOF> I seem to recall having a 3 exabyte file in ~ at one point.
<kiwinote> hehe, impressive
<RAOF> I was wondering why rsync was taking so long :)
<seb128> I'm away for an hour or so, bbl
<pitti> RAOF: glad that we have 64 bit systems these days :)
 * pitti holds breath and reboots with new udev, brb
<asac> is mvo on vac?
<kiwinote> asac: yep, back next week
<dpm> hi pitti: could you upload the -nb and -lt langpacks in lucid-proposed to lucid-updates? They were not signed off during the last call for testing, but they have been now. They would fix bug 565294 and bug 571616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565294 in language-pack-kde-lt (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Plural translations are broken for Lithuanian language (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571616 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-preferences freezes with Norwegian locale (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 74)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571616
<kiwinote> mpt: filled in the evaluation
<mpt> kiwinote, ok. That's on my to-do list for today too. :-)
<kiwinote> mpt: thanks ;)
<asac> kiwinote: kk
<bilalakhtar> seb128: A package is maintained in Debian. It doesn't have a -XubuntuY version number. Can I get it upgraded to the latest GNOME Upstream here in Ubuntu?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - re bug 559083 - upstream don't provide any desktop files, so we maintain our own
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559083 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Incomplete Vietnamese translation for items listed in desktop main menu (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559083
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ah right, thanks for the info. And what do other distros do? Do they also have their own translations for the .desktop file?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i assume that they must do, but i'm not that familiar with what other distro's are doing
<alf__> slomo: Hi! Did you get a chance to look at the cairo-perf patches?
<slomo> alf__: yes, i'll upload them when the next cairo release is there
<alf__> slomo: Thanks, you rock!
<pitti> dpm: seems they are already
<pitti> dpm: Arne might have asked me to do that already
<dpm> pitti, ah, thanks, I'll close the bugs then
<rodrigo_> seb128, is lp:ubuntu/intltool the correct branch for intltool package? it seems to be an import of debian, so how do I submit a package fix?
<rodrigo_> also, what am I missing:
<rodrigo_> Can't locate Dpkg.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/dpkg-parsechangelog line 21.
<rodrigo_> ?
<rodrigo_> ah, I guess libdpkg-perl
<seb128> bilalakhtar, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess that one is not maintained in a vcs but usually synced on debian
<bilalakhtar> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, seems so, so how do I submit danilo's patch then?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm just changing the version to be x.x.x-xubuntu1
<rodrigo_> seb128, the patch will be sent upstream, but for now we need the package for the evolution mail translation
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, just take the autoimport and do your change over it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<chrisccoulson> thunder!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<alf__> Hi guys! Is it feasible to apply the cairo-perf patches in ubuntu before they land in debian (if that takes too long)?
<mpt> kiwinote, the Maverick software-center package knows that there's "What's New" stuff, but a project branch doesn't show that section at all. Do you happen to know how I can get it to show?
<kiwinote>  mpt: hm, I don't sorry. I thought that that it would show by default
<kiwinote> mpt: coming to think of it do you get a 'no cataloged time' error if you start s-c from the terminal?
<mpt> kiwinote, no. I get two WARNINGs and one INFO, but neither seem related.
<kiwinote> mpt: sorry, then I don't know :/
<kiwinote> mpt: is the branch a pushed one?
<mpt> kiwinote, yes, <https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-center/fit-and-finish>.
<mpt> I don't get the same behavior with trunk, curiously.
<kiwinote> mpt: ok, I'll take a look, what command are you using to execute it?
<mpt> kiwinote, just "./software-center"
<seb128> hum
<seb128> alf__, slomo is usually responsive so is there any reason that could be accepted in debian?
<nessita> happy friday everyone!
<seb128> hey nessita, happy friday to you as well!
<alf__> seb128: No, I am just worried that we would hit freeze and make it super difficult to get it in then :)
<nessita> seb128: :-)
<kiwinote> mpt: same issue here when I use that branch, just looking into the changes
<nessita> so, does anyone know what's wrong with the gnome-terminal? it no longer remembers where the window was placed nor the size, and the atl/meta key doesn't work as such
<mpt> kiwinote, oh, it's because of my most recent changes. I revert them, and the section appears.
<seb128> alf__, let's see if it gets late and those are still blocked
<mpt> poot
<seb128> kenvandine, asac: the libgwibber mir, can we promote it while you guys sort issues?
<kenvandine> seb128, i hope so... i think the issues are things only consumed by itself and are just a side effect of how vala generates the code
<alf__> seb128: I just saw the updated clutter packages. Thanks a million!
 * alf__ hugs seb128
<alf__> asac: ^^
<seb128> alf__, you're welcome
 * seb128 hugs alf__ and asac for getting that done properly with upstreaming etc
<alf__> asac, seb128: group hug, LOL
<mpt> kiwinote, I figured it out. I was doing too much search and replace -- it seems the "New Applications" category is applied to the packages elsewhere, so I need to match that in the code, even if that's not what USC is visibly calling it.
<kiwinote> mpt: nice!
<mpt> kiwinote, so now I'm stuck on having the pathbutton show "Get Software > What's New" instead of "Get Software > New Applications"
<kiwinote> mpt: I'll take a look
<kiwinote> njpatel, kenvandine: see the last comment of bug 620011
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620011 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "software-center crashed with AttributeError in _parse_and_or_not_tag() (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 32)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620011
<mpt> kiwinote, pushed r1033
<kiwinote> mpt: thanks
<kenvandine> kiwinote, great
<njpatel> kiwinote, awesome!
<kenvandine> kiwinote, now to get it merged into trunk, I assume we need mvo for that?
<kiwinote> njpatel, kenvandine: the change itself is trivial, so that should be fine. I don't really have experience with testing fresh installs with updated packages though, so if one of you could either verify the steps I took, or test it in a different way, that would be great!
<kiwinote> kenvandine: yes, he's back on Monday
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<kiwinote> mpt: it seems like you may be able to use your previous revision
<kiwinote> mpt: in addition in /data/new.menu.in you can rename the category
<kiwinote> mpt: a local branch doesn't pick up this change, so for testing you can just edit /usr/share/app-install/menu.d/new.menu
<mpt> ahhh
<kiwinote> mpt: after that it's just a question of balancing the \u2019 with the real unicode character in the correct places to make it work correctly
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> And I guess the same with featured.menu to rename "Featured Applications" to "Featured"
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, although this time you don't have the unicode characters to worry about as well ;)
<mpt> indeed
<devildante> morning, kiwinote, mpt :)
<mpt> hi devildante
<kiwinote> goodafternoon devildante ;)
 * devildante is bored... Can you give me work? :p
<mpt> devildante, are there any FIXMEs left in the add-ons branch? :-)
<mpt> devildante, and was it you who tried to implement the "Hide %s technical items" toggle, or was that and471?
<devildante> mpt: all ones are either not important (like upgrading add-ons, while upgrading is not yet covered at all), or I don't know how to fix them :p
<devildante> mpt: it was and471
<mpt> devildante, do you think you'd be able to do it?
<devildante> mpt: the Hide technical? I'll see
<kiwinote> devildante, mpt: my branch contains a two way show/hide toggle
<mpt> oh, sweet
<kiwinote> there are a few inaccuracies though, as we have to use an approximation of the number of results rather than the exact number
<devildante> kiwinote is too fast :p
<kiwinote> for channel panes it works fine, it's for the category panes that every now and then we get show 4400 tech items and then hide 3700 tech items..
<kiwinote> or equivalently we get show 1 tech item and then there is nothing to hide
<kiwinote> I had a look at this, but we have to use these approximations, otherwise we get massive performance regressions which we don't want
<devildante> kiwinote: is your startup-speed branch working?
<kiwinote> the startup-speed branch works, but isn't fast yet
<kiwinote> I'm having a bit of trouble loading all the panes on demand and getting it to work in every single case
<devildante> kiwinote: then I order you to finish it, or my brain will explode with the slow loading speed :p
<kiwinote> devildante: the sc-and-the-need-for-speed branch is super super fast, but I haven't grabbed any changes from trunk recently
<kiwinote> devildante: I won't be updating that branch though because I have conflicts I have to resolve by hand in every single file :/
<devildante> kiwinote: no excuses, finish it :P
<kiwinote> devildante: but it's very fast, so if you want to give the sc-and-the-need-for-speed branch a go, then it's well worth it ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: I'll see later ;)
<bcurtiswx> i c empathy waits for libfolks-dev, can't wait to see what contact merging look slike
<kiwinote> devildante: if you're looking for something to work on, there's a bug which would be worth fixing: -
<devildante> gimme
<kiwinote> steps to reproduce are: open synaptic and leave it open. now launch s-c and click install for something, it appears in in-progress, now close s-c. Open a new instance of s-c and notice that the in-progress section is not visible. We do want the in-progress section to be visible on startup when there are pending transactions
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: looks like you'll have to upgrade libfolks to finish empathy build.
<kiwinote> devildante: you will want to work against lp:~kiwinote/software-center/getting-the-small-things-right , rather than against trunk
<rickspencer3> hey seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<devildante> kiwinote: okay, will work on it :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, doing alright, how are things going?
<seb128> rickspencer3, going alright, quite busy getting changes in still
<seb128> which is a bit later for changes that it should have but that's still ok we have a reasonable number
<rickspencer3> still lots of changes?
<rickspencer3> where are they coming from?
<seb128> not lot but mostly unity
<seb128> the gesture stack as well is still not in, that has been dropped on us the day after feature freeze
<seb128> some remaining dx and ols bits as well
<seb128> well that's clearing now
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw you have a workitem to help design paper cut about copy and paste, should that be closed?
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, ted has a summer of code student working on that
<rickspencer3> let me look
<seb128> rickspencer3, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/design-m-papercuts
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> it might have been nice if someone told me
<rickspencer3> and maybe assigned me the bug
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'll postpone that
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<rickspencer3> I have asked allison to address this issue in Natty
<seb128> tedg, how is your summer of code student doing on that?
<seb128> tedg, got some fix in upstream projects by then?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm not sure if we should have some sort of clipboard manager by default or if softwares just need fixing to store the clipboard before exiting
<seb128> rickspencer3, the summer of code project has been about fixing random applications
<seb128> I'm not sure if that's enough though
<rickspencer3> seb128, I dunno, let's let allison take it up for Natty
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> she'll figure out a good solution, I'm sure she'll be interested in your input
<tedg> She fixed Webkit and worked on the Mozilla patch.  Though apparently someone beat her to porting it to 1.9.2 (not sure on the version) of xul runner.
<tedg> Also she got a Tomboy patch done that I believe is upstream now.
<tedg> rickspencer3, I'd be happy to get allison and her in contact as she spent a bunch of time investigating it.
<tedg> For the most part, it comes down to most applications do need fixes :(
<rickspencer3> tedg, sounds good
<rickspencer3> thanks
<tedg> All the "standard" toolkit widgets work for the most part, but when app developers make their own they don't do it right.
<seb128> tedg, do you think we should get a clipboard manager in g-s-d rather?
<tedg> seb128, I don't.  It just slows things down and limits formats.  I think we should kick anything out of main that doesn't do it right :)
<seb128> lol
<tedg> That's one thing I'd like to see us start to do, is more requirements on apps.  Don't use the XDG directory structure, out.  Don't support cut-and-paste completely, out.  Etc.
<seb128> the "out" is not realistic but having a list of those issues and trying to make sure they get worked
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, probably.  I guess I'd more like to see them as part of the MIR.
<tedg> So it's not an "out" but a "you can't get in".
<tedg> We just need to ensure it doesn't get insane: "Don't support tweeting your high score?" ;)
<seb128> right
<micahg> tedg: about the mozilla clipboard patch, I've been meaning to follow up on it, I'll probably check next week, it missed 3.6.9, but I'll try to get approval for 3.6.10 before Final Freeze and I can still upload to maverick
<tedg> micahg, Cool, thanks!
<bcurtiswx> is it currently known that when you launch rhythmbox from the Applications-->Sound and Video you get the rhythmbox icon up top.  But, when launching it from the sound menu, that icon does not show
<devildante> bcurtiswx: as I understood, the goal is to banish the rhythmbox indicator in favor of the sound menu
<bcurtiswx> devildante: OK, (haven't searched yet) but would this need a bug report or is it in the works?
<devildante> bcurtiswx: I think it is in the works, but you should rather ask #ayatana
<bcurtiswx> devildante: OK, will do
<robbiew> seb128: rickspencer3:  both gary and mvo are out today, and I was wondering if either of you know who should be doing the unassigned workitems at the top of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-maverick-buy-something?  Or should I just wait to they get back to ask.
<seb128> robbiew, unassigned items go to spec assigned
<seb128> ie to mvo
<seb128> speaking of who
<seb128> mvo, hey
<mvo> seb128: hi, I'm not here ;)
<seb128> mvo, how are you?
<seb128> mvo, <robbiew> seb128: rickspencer3:  both gary and mvo are out today, and I was wondering if either of you know who should be doing the unassigned workitems at the top of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-maverick-buy-something?  Or should I just wait to they get back to ask.
<mvo> seb128: good, thanks!
<robbiew> heh
<robbiew> sorry mvo...tried to honor your holiday :)
<seb128> mvo, you shouldn't have started IRC ;-)
<mvo> seb128, robbiew: I'm just here for the summer of code final evalulation
<rickspencer3> mvo, I thought you were on holiday
 * rickspencer3 kicks mvo
<seb128> you could think mvo learn that lecon over the years :p
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<mvo> robbiew: if it can wait until monday, that would be great, otherwise I can look for it today
<robbiew> mvo: it can wait
<mvo> rickspencer3: I am …
<mvo> :)
<mvo> you guys are just too quick to spot me :)
<robbiew> mvo needs to have an alternate nick...so he can be undercover :)
<robbiew> heh
 * mvo|undercover wonders if that is too obvious
<robbiew> well..that's not very creative
<robbiew> lol
<mvo|undercover> lol
 * seb128 hugs mvo|undercover
 * mvo|undercover disappears again to finish the SoC eval and then to enjoy the remainaing vacation
 * mvo|undercover hugs seb128
<devildante> mvo appears and disappears quickly :p
<rickspencer3> I <3 mvo
<rickspencer3> he is so awesome
<tedg> I can't seem to get iBus working, can someone grab the ID it passes to indicator-application for me?
<tedg> Also, do anyone know which package this dialog belongs to?  It has a typo: http://imgr.us/images/nszuz3a3u1zxl9c6q79v.png
<tedg> Found the IBus ID, FWIW it's "ibus" :)
<bcurtiswx> seb128: apologies if your busy, but looking at empathy's build dep wait on libfolks-dev, the one it wants failed to build due to a make target not being available.  talking to the libfolks guys they say you need gobject-introspection for that not to fail.
<seb128> right known issue
<seb128> in the release team meeting right now though and having a busy day
<vish> seb128: hi, when are we expecting new empathy upload?
<seb128> if nobody steps in that will be for monday
<bcurtiswx> vish: i can answer that
<seb128> vish, it was uploaded today and see what bcurtiswx just said
<bcurtiswx> seb128: thanks for letting em interrupt, g'day
<vish> seb128: ah cool, thanks..
<seb128> sorry I've no time for that today
<seb128> try finding somebody on #ubuntu-devel or there with upload rights and some time or wait on monday
<mpt> kiwinote, remember to propose your branches for merging :-)
<bcurtiswx> vish: empathy was uploaded this morning, depends on a higher libfolks, that was uploaded but failed to build due to missing gobject-introspection.. waiting on that i assume
<kiwinote> mpt: will do ;)
<vish> bcurtiswx: yay! so its on its way .. ;)
<bcurtiswx> vish: yuppers
<mpt> tedg, "xprop | grep CLASS" is good for identifying mysterious windows
<vish> devildante: bored, eh? finished renaming update-manager? ;)
<devildante> vish: yes ;)
<tedg> mpt, Ah good idea!
<devildante> vish: but I need to re-rename update-notifier :p
<tedg> mpt, Heh, it's zenity ;)
<mpt> devildante, you can't be bored, we have 326 open bug reports
<vish> haha!
<mpt> tedg, then "ps aux | grep zenity"? :-)
<devildante> mpt: bored + lazy = disaster
<tedg> mpt, Yup, there looks like "im-switch"
<mpt> pestilence
<mpt> devildante, you could do some testing and wiki editing: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/SearchTesting>
<devildante> mpt: perfect!
<vish> devildante: is the renamed branch linked to the bug report?
 * vish doesnt see it..
<devildante> vish: no, I forgot to edit debian/changelog to reflect it :p
<vish> ;)
<devildante> vish: done :)
<mpt> "Remove user choice to enable system choice"
<vish> whaaa..!
<mpt> Who wrote this imswitch nonsense?
<and471> james_w, did you do the merge on frozen-bubble?
<james_w> and471: I did not
<seb128> asac, chrisccoulson: do you know why bug #606728 has a maverick task?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606728 in ubufox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "about:home always gets redirected to http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/Google/ (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606728
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's not fixed in maverick yet
<chrisccoulson> asac - want to do an ubufox release? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, should that be assigned to you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it only needs an upload?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do. i wasn't sure if asac was going to do a release of ubufox or whether i should just patch it instead
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<vish> devildante: you linked to the wrong bug ;p
<vish> devildante:   618723 is the other one.. 2 bugs :)
<devildante> let's see... bug 618723
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618723 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rename Update Manager to Software Updater (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618723
<devildante> vish: done :) but is it me, or is edge lp really slow?
<vish> devildante: heh, dont use edge ;)
<devildante> vish: but I wanna test! :p
<nessita> seb128: ping
<seb128> nessita, hey
<nessita> seb128: hi there! I have a question for ubuntu-sso-client. The test suite depends on python-mocker, which was recently added to the repos. Until today, we were using a mocker.py within our tree. I was hoping to be able to remove that mocker.py file and depend on python-mocker package
<and471> kiwinote, you know you were saying how in app-install-data you cant change the pkg name as it is auto generated, how come you could with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/445352
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 445352 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Glade can't be installed from software center (affects: 4) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nessita> seb128: dobey mentioned this might either break the building of the package, or that I may need to file  a MIR for python-mocker
<nessita> seb128: can you clarify a bit what would be needed?
<devildante> vish: I don't take orders, especially not from you :p
<vish> ;p
<seb128> nessita, you need to file a mir for it
<seb128> nessita, do you know how to do that?
<nessita> seb128: not really :-)
<seb128> nessita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<nessita> I think I have to open a bug somewhere?
<seb128> nessita, read that ;-)
<devildante> mpt: I've done rearranging https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/SearchTesting :)
<nessita> seb128: sure I will! thanks
<mpt> devildante, nice work, thank you. I think there are a few bug reports on particular searches, which could be added as rows to the table.
<devildante> mpt: okay, I'll see
<kiwinote> and471: hey, good catch
<and471> :)
<kiwinote> and471: when I made that revision I did not know how much was automatically generated
<and471> kiwinote, ah okay
<kiwinote> and471: this is what stayed after merge: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/revision/637
<kiwinote> and471: significantly less ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: no ... can you push out a 0.10~bzrXXX ?
<devildante> mpt: do you know a few ones?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, can do. have you got any plans for ubufox at all btw?
<asac> chrisccoulson: lets talk about that at some other point ;)
<asac> monday?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, sounds good
<mpt> devildante, searching for "searching" should find them
<asac> chrisccoulson: thanks!
 * asac out to get some rest
<and471> mpt, yeah there are quite a few, and quite a few are alarming
<and471> mpt, especially the Alex the Alligator one! :D
<devildante> mpt: thanks :)
<kiwinote> devildante: if you can have the precise version number as the column header, that way there is still room for improvement before 3.0 ;)
<devildante> kiwinote: okay :)
<nessita> seb128: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mocker/+bug/621242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621242 in mocker (Ubuntu) "[MIR] moker (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> nessita, thanks
<nessita> thank you!
<seb128> nessita, did you read the whole page I gave you?
<nessita> seb128: yeah. What did I miss? /me feels like in highschool
<nessita> seb128: I was going to ask about the seed to dobey
<seb128> nessita, usually you check write that you checked all the requirements and that there is no issue
<seb128> nessita, you can probably read some of the other open bugs assigned to the mir team for example
<nessita> seb128: I'll do that
<nessita> so I can have an clearer idea
<kiwinote> devildante: we have automated testing in place for search results located in test/test_search_per_spec.py
<and471> nessita, do you ship the tests?
<devildante> kiwinote: oh
<kiwinote> devildante: it would be great if any new testcases were also added there
<nessita> and471: not for the binary package, but we plan to ship a separate package with the tests
<and471> nessita, ah okay
<kiwinote> devildante: we don't run the tests yet though, as the results are a bit sad :/
<devildante> kiwinote: adding a reference to the test can do the trick?
<kiwinote> devildante: to run it, just cd to test and then 'python test_search_per_spec.py'
<seb128> dpm, there?
<kiwinote> devildante: if you want the test results, then you need to uncomment the two lines in assert_first_pkg_in_model()
<kiwinote> devildante: so yes, it would be great to add any new test cases to that file
 * kiwinote has to run now
<and471> kiwinote, from whom?
<and471> :)
<seb128> dpm, I've updated bug #615874, we will probably go back to ship a static template for this cycle this there was some concern about the gettext solution
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615874 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add Ubuntu One email to Evolution fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615874
<seb128> it's getting a bit late for those changes
<seb128> we will get it probably next cycle
<and471> mpt, are you on maverick?
<mpt> and471, yep
<and471> mpt, is software-center working for you?
<and471> mpt, I just booting up an ISO and it doesn't work for me
<mpt> and471, yes, it worked for me in alpha 3
<mpt> and ever since
<and471> hmm
<and471> mpt, I guess we will just have to watch this for the next milestone, hopefully it is just me :)
<dpm> right, thanks for the info seb128 - what does a static template mean? Will there be a template available at all in LP for the U1 welcome e-mail?
<and471> mpt, ah, after running update-sftware-center it worked
<seb128> dpm, no
<seb128> dpm, that's basically what didrocks and you did discuss before his holidays
<dpm> seb128, ah, sorry, yes, I've just read the comment. Yeah, that's fine, I can arrange the wiki page and the call for translations
<seb128> dpm, let's wait for monday for things to settle, I still want to see how danilo's changes are coming but that seems a bit late for me
<seb128> especially than dobey has concerns on how those are done
<dpm> seb128, ok, got you, let me answer the bug comment.
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> no worries
<nessita> seb128: me again :-). So, dobey is pointing out that I may have incorrectly phrased  the python-mocker question. Do I need to fill a MIR for it even if the test suite for ussoc is not being run at built time?
<nessita> seb128: and another question would be, is the test suite for ussoc being run at built time? :-)
<seb128> nessita, well the package is in main so security team will ask you to run the testsuite a buildtime
<seb128> nessita, ie in the debian rules
<seb128> nessita, so we can regressions on upload
<seb128> not sure if it's now
<seb128> usually you need to tweak the rules to call make check
<dobey> seb128: ah, so security team is requiring that now? or will be soon?
<seb128> or whatever is doing the test
<seb128> dobey, well it's recommended
<dobey> yeah, the tests aren't running for it right now
<seb128> they usually ask for it when they see a mir for something which has a testsuite
<seb128> it's not an hard requirement but nice to have
<seb128> no reason to not do it
<nessita> seb128: makes sense
<dobey> seb128: this is why i asked the other day about how feasible it is to do an MIR for a couple packages at this point
<seb128> the mirs for that should be alright
<seb128> getting new depends in the default install not so much
<chrisccoulson> wow, my laptop is nearly out of disk space :/
<nessita> dobey, seb128: I'll keep working on the MIR then
<seb128> nessita, thanks
<dobey> seb128: ok yeah, i don't want to add anything to the default install yet :)
<seb128> you can always file the mir requests
<dobey> sure
<mpt> Ah, vish, you did so well in Karmic to get application icons into Nautilus's "Open With" submenu, and now bug 621303 takes them all away
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621303 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Application icons missing from Nautilus's "Open With" submenu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621303
<vish> :(
<devildante> mpt: does appmenu-gtk support menu icons?
<mpt> devildante, yes, but they appear in a few places they shouldn't and not in a few places they should
<devildante> mpt: I'm going to take a really quick look at the code, maybe I'll find something erroneous ;)
<mpt> devildante, have fun. https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu is probably about the right place to start
<devildante> mpt: not appmenu-gtk?
<mpt> It might be
<devildante> pff, I hate C GTK+... Who was the one who thought POO in C would be a good idea? :p
<kklimonda> meh, you can get used to it
<chrisccoulson> C is awesome
<kklimonda> well, I wouldn't go THAT far but it's not as bad as some people make it ;)
<devildante> C is really great, but trying to force OOP on it doesn't work very well :p
<devildante> btw, can we test appmenu-gtk in normal gnome?
<kiwinote> mpt: re bug 620511
<ubot2> kiwinote: Bug 620511 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/620511 is private
<kiwinote> mpt: the invisible item is the a11y text for the title and the description
<kiwinote> mpt: do I understand correctly that you want a focus ring around the title and description?
<mpt> kiwinote, no. :-)
<mpt> kiwinote, by "description" do you mean the sigle line below the title, or the multi-paragraph description?
<kiwinote> oh, sorry, I meant the summary
<mpt> single
<kiwinote> the single line one just below the title
<mpt> hmmmm
<mpt> kiwinote, and I guess the invisible item after the "Install" button is the full description?
<kiwinote> yep
<mpt> kiwinote, I really don't know what to do about that then. We don't want to make it inaccessible, and it would look ugly with a focus ring around a lot of text, but it is weird that focus disappears.
 * mpt wonders why the months in the USC history are ordered August, April, July, March, February, July, June, May, March
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, agreed, then we can leave it open until sometime later we come up with a good way to handle it
<mpt> yep
<kiwinote> um, yeah, that history stuff is a bit odd :/
<devildante> mpt: I haven't found anything in either appmenu-gtk or libdbusmenu that's weird. Guess I'm not familiar with the code to find out :(
<mpt> devildante, probably the icons for that particular menu are being populated slightly differently from icons in other menu items (e.g. Nautilus's Places menu)
<mpt> and that difference is tripping up indicator-appmenu-gtk
<devildante> mpt: I need to test it first :p do you know of a way to test appmenu-gtk in normal gnome?
<devildante> mpt: nvm, found how :)
<mpt> devildante, sure, install indicator-appmenu, then right-click on the panel and choose "Add to Panel" > "Indicator Applet Appmenu" [sic]
<devildante> "mpt: nvm, found how :)"
<mpt> yeah yeah, so I was two seconds slow
<devildante> so yes, I can confirm this
<webczat> Hey.
<webczat> Does someone know why orca has english language by default even if ubuntu is in polish?
<Laney> jcastro: no problem re smuxi
<jcastro> <3
<Laney> dunno how long ago you sent that
<Laney> catching up on highlights
<micahg> ugh
<james_w> can anyone tell me how the "post release apps" will appear in software center? I can't find it in the spec?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-21
<^arky^> Hi how do you turn off touchpad tapping if you are not using synaptics
<bilalakhtar> From what I am seeing in the desktop team page, one can directly build a source package by first bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/<packagename>/ubuntu and then bzr bd . But, most of the ~ubuntu-desktop branches have only a debian folder. What should I do in such a case?
<and471> vish, I just found two bugs that I had done work on, hadn't assigned myself and forgot about
<and471> vish, I have now updated these :)
<vish> and471: neat! thanks :)
<sense> Due to disabling the Rhythmbox tray icon by default it is not possible anymore to keep Rhythmbox running after having closed it; pressing the close button really quits the application, it does not 'minimalise' it into the Sound Menu.
<bcurtiswx> sense: i couldn't ever get it to disappear
<bcurtiswx> i always thought it should
<sense> bcurtiswx: You mean the tray icon? That's an extension/plugin you can disable.
<bcurtiswx> sense: didn't know that
<bcurtiswx> sense: i mean when minimizing rhythmbox it goes to the tray, not stays on my window bar
<sense> ah
<sense> bcurtiswx: I think there is a setting for that in GConf, not sure though.
<bcurtiswx> it should be an option.  When I start my music i listen for a while and don't need it hogging my window bar
<bcurtiswx> hmm, running on battery and no icon
 * bcurtiswx goes and checks settings
<bcurtiswx> yeah, settings say it should be there
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-22
<Guest21386> hi is this the right forum to discuss metacity/driver problem ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-15
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_,  back yet?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: yeah, finally done catching up on my email as well...*phew*
<rickspencer3> hey jasoncwarner_, how was your trip back?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: I think I understand the benefits of having your own plane ;) Other than that epiphany, uneventful.
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, start saving up!
<rickspencer3> uneventful == good in air travel
<bschaefer> :q
<bschaefer> opps, wrong window
<RAOF> You need emacs for an IRC-in-editor environment :)
<bschaefer> haha, Iam happy with  vim
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, interesting read - http://www.extremetech.com/internet/92558-how-browsers-make-money-or-why-google-needs-firefox
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Sweetshark> Moin Hackers!
 * Sweetshark just brutally hit end-of-vacation.
<bryceh> Sweetshark, welcome back
<jasoncwarner_> hey Sweetshark ... hope the holiday was fun!
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: how are things? getting enough rest?
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning pitti, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: got a flu again, apparently :/
<pitti> today is a national holiday, but I need to catch up with some work
<pitti> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, that's not good :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<pitti> hey RAOF
<RAOF> pitti, Good morning!
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: the weather was meh, but other than that it was quite good ;)
<bryceh> hi jasoncwarner_, some days are better than others...
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmmm, 3.3.3-1ubuntu2 seems to be still stuck in proposed. Is there a reason for that?
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, on pending-sru it appears that only 1/3 are verified, but the other two are okay
<Sweetshark> pitti: I would not have minded another week, but other than that fine ;). And yourself?
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, I'll do an -updates SRU round now
<pitti> Sweetshark: just getting a flu, but other than that, fine! was on holidays and then on desktop summit
<pitti> time to get productive again
<pedro_> hello folks
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you know what's up with libo 3.4?
<pitti> hey pedro_
<Sweetshark> pitti: the most recent package for 3.4 is https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+sourcepub/1824411/+listing-archive-extra
<Sweetshark> pitti: but it is missing mono still. I have to look at git.debian.org to see _rene_s work in the meantime. He seems to have been quite active in the last week.
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> thanks pitti for helping out kelemengabor with the langpacks last week!
<pitti> hey dpm
<desrt> good morning, peeps
<desrt> quiet morning :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: psst, dont disturb it, morning is having a nap and looks quite cute doing so ...
<desrt> k.  i'll come back shortly.
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: sssshhh
<desrt> ;)
<desrt> i'm good.  still a bit on eurotime, though :)
<desrt> RAOF: are you awake?
<RAOF> desrt, Yo.  Luck is with you!
<desrt> nice :)
<desrt> can you tell me about the external displayport connector on my t420s?
<RAOF> I'd actually expect it to work on 11.10?
<desrt> let me run updates and get back to you
<RAOF> Oh, unless you've got a t420s with nvidia/intel optimus?
<desrt> yes.  i do.
<desrt> it was mandatory because i'm canadian.
<desrt> (?!?!)
<RAOF> Well, then.  It's entirely possible that the displayport connector is only hooked up to the nvidia card.
<RAOF> Or, the intel card.
<desrt> i'm on the intel right now
<RAOF> I'm not sure which, or even if they've done that particular brand of madness.
<desrt> fwiw, the dock has 2 dvi and 2 displayport connectors too
<desrt> and i see neither
<RAOF> Man, the combination of docking and optimus.  It's a match made in heaven!
<RAOF> Sarvatt might know more about the details of the t420s?
<desrt> Sarvatt: hihi? :)
<desrt> i essentially want to murder everyone who works at the ordering/shipping departments of lenovo at this point
<RAOF> Basically, hybrid graphics are made of linux hate. :(
<desrt> i have the nvidia completely disabled in the bios
<desrt> if i was in the US i could have ordered a core i7 laptop with intel-only
<desrt> because i'm canadian, i was forced to get optimus if i wanted the i7
<RAOF>  !!!
<desrt> ya......
 * cdbs also has an optimus laptop
<desrt> what's really cool is that they're all made in china....
<desrt> and shipped from the same freaking factory
<RAOF> Lenovo are generally pretty good about wiring things up reasonably.  I'd *hope* that they've taken the effort to actually wire up both GPUs to all the outputs.
<cdbs> desrt: Same here, I was forced to shit around with optimus if I wanted a Sandy Bridge i7
<cdbs> RAOF: Lenovo is good at that, there is often a mux in those ones.
<desrt> cdbs: canuck?
<cdbs> canuck?
<desrt> oh.  mux.
<cdbs> what is that?
<desrt> that's a word i've heard before
<desrt> canadian
<cdbs> Mux -> Graphic Multiplexer
<desrt> ya.  i know that.
<desrt> i've seen some message in an error log somewhere about some mux operation failing
<desrt> i can't seem to find it right now
<RAOF> That'd likely be vga_switcheroo, which should be able to twiddle your mux bits (if you've got one).  But it's not going to work - and shouldn't be necessary - if you've turned off the nvidia in the bios.
<RAOF> And, obviously, when I say "should" and "shouldn't" there, I'm using the lightly-tested versions.
<desrt> ah
<desrt> that's probably why i don't see the error anymore
<desrt> i think i only had it before i switched off the nvidia
<desrt> and now i don't see it anymore
<gema> oh, more people mad at lenovo, that's good. They shipped to me a faulty T520, with the cougar point problem that intel admitted back in January :(
<desrt> it's worth noting that the bios itself has an option to direct the primary display to the VGA port
<desrt> but not to the displayport
<RAOF> I wonder if that error means you don't have a mux, and are in the unenviable position of waiting until drm gets support and then the Xserver gets rewritten to handle it.
<desrt> i'm quite happy to have the nvidia hate disabled completely from bios
<desrt> so hopefully i don't need to twiddle any bits from linux
 * cdbs 's bios doesn't have any option to disable the nvidia card
<desrt> cdbs: :(
<chrisccoulson> oops, seeing desrt just reminded me that i never turned on the gio extension in thunderbird ;)
<RAOF> desrt, Just as long as it's not like my netbook, where the HDMI port just isn't wired up to anything but the nvidia card :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: !!!
<desrt> RAOF: let me do some googling
<chrisccoulson> desrt, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/revision/393 ;)
<desrt> huh
<desrt> something is seriously wrong here
<desrt> the battery lasts me a couple of hours
<desrt> according to reviews i'm reading, they get 5
 * desrt boggles
<chrisccoulson> gaah, my laptop is so slow
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, thanks for approving the gdm and g-s-d MPs. Is there anything else that makes you hesitate as regards the accountsservice and l-s MPs, or do you just need more time to review the code?
<pitti> GunnarHj: hey
<pitti> GunnarHj: I haven't dug far enough through my mail backlog to see your updated MPs, so mostly time
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, I see. ;-)
<pitti> GunnarHj: this still uses popen(), though, AFAICS
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, but I added a check that should take care of the security issue.
<pitti> why not just use g_spawn_sync()? that's safe (by avoiding shell), and easy to use
<pitti> anyway, if you need help with this, that's fine
<GunnarHj> pitti: I simply failed to make it work - spent several hours on it ...  Some help would be nice, indeed.
<desrt> this is the point at which i become extremely unhappy
<desrt> RAOF_: so.  if i switch to "discrete only" graphics in the BIOS then i suddenly have the option to use the digital displayports as primary outputs
<desrt> RAOF_: unfortunately, setting this option has the unfortunate sideeffect of causing both ubuntu and fedora to lock up on boot
 * desrt inches closer to wanting to seriously harm someone at lenovo
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hmm.. Safe by avoiding shell when calling a shell script that calls several other shell scripts. Is it possibly better in this case, after all, to test for odd characters in the arguments?
<pitti> that would be good to do as well, but these two address different issue
<pitti> s
<GunnarHj> pitti: I see. The code for testing for odd characters is already there.
<desrt> RAOF_: [    1.979856] [drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed
<desrt> RAOF_: that's the error
<Sweetshark> which is the right command to get a multiarch path like /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/?
<cdbs> Any idea why aptdaemon isn't sending DBus signals for transactions? I'm working on SC integration in Unity but this is a roadblock right now
<desrt> holy crap
<desrt> while everyone was speculating about microsoft buying nokia, google just bought motorola
<mdeslaur> desrt: yeah, weird
<mdeslaur> desrt: a funny move, as now all phone vendors have direct competition from google itself
<desrt> mdeslaur: this was sort of the problem with the nexus models...
<desrt> google was attempting to circumvent its business partners, leading to difficult situations
<desrt> will obviously be quite a bit worse of a situation now
<mdeslaur> yeah...it's a weird move, unless they announce that they're not going to produce actual devices anymore and just bought motorola for their patent portfolio
<mdeslaur> maybe they had trouble finding partners for chromeos, and motorola is their only viable solution
<desrt> could be
<desrt> i suppose it's too much to hope that the acquisition is an attempt to shake things up in the phone market
<jbicha> my first guess was it's for the patents, but maybe Google would like to try some hardware distribution too
<jbicha> if they can ever figure out how to succeed at hardware, that could help them diversify from 97% search revenue
<mdeslaur> jbicha: oh, the only reason they would want hardware is to _maintain_ their 97% search revenue
<mdeslaur> that's why they created android in the first place
 * Sweetshark grumbles f***ing multiarch.
<desrt> i love multiarch
<desrt> but it seems quite unfortunate that they elected not to use debian archnames
<cdbs> mdeslaur, desrt: It had also become obvious lately that Google hates it when its partners modify Android and slap custom skins
<cdbs> mdeslaur, desrt: Having a hardware manufacturer in hand will send the message across to all partners: "Keep pace with Motorola, its a role model for you all"
<mdeslaur> cdbs: you assume there won't be a mass exodus of partners :P
<kostas_> hello i have a problem startup manager cannot open?
<BigWhale> Reboot is still not back in the system menu?? is this permanent now?
<kenvandine> BigWhale, it is in the shutdown dialog
<kenvandine> not sure if it is permanent or not
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> ok then I guess
<BigWhale> I was just afraid that it is gone for good... like... you can't restart.. just shutdown. :)
<BigWhale> kenvandine, btw, I'm back from my vacation... and I noticed that my python code for EDS now works
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> yes it does :)
<BigWhale> that was the first thing I did when I got home at 2am apt-get dist-upgrade and ./python-eds-1.py :>
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<cyphermox> pitti: poke. can you confirm you got an email from me just now?
<cyphermox> (evo said Timed out, and is acting up)
<pitti> cyphermox: confirmed, "Enablement of 3G devices,..."
<dobey> hey pitti
<pitti> hey dobey
<dobey> how's it going?
<pitti> very slow today, flu/bit of fever :( but I did quite some post-holiday/conference catch-up
<pitti> how about yourself?
<dobey> pretty good. hope you feel better quickly :)
 * pitti AFK, back to bed
<Guest87159> #freenode
<rickspencer3> pitti, hey, sorry to hear your not feeling well, up to answering a bit of an odd question for me?
<rickspencer3> is it possible for me to stuff gwibber and desktopcouch into a cgroup so they can't hog my CPU?
 * rickspencer3 pets little netbook
<madnick> Im sorry for asking this here, but I have been working on this for 2 hours, the unity greeter compiles fine using the ./configure .. make .. make install, however parts of it using valac does not work, "Does not exist in the context of X", I am passing all --pkg arguments that is used by the make system. Especially X.CreatePixmap seems to be the problem.
<rickspencer3> hi madnick
<madnick> hi
<rickspencer3> if no one here can help, #ayatana is ready for questions exactly like this
<madnick> thanks, can i cross post? :)
<rickspencer3> madnick, of course
<madnick> :)
<jjardon> rickspencer3: maybe this helps: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=635119
<ubot2> Gnome bug 635119 in VteTerminal "[PATCH] automatically create a subcgroup in the cpu hierarchy for each widget" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> thanks jjardon
<rickspencer3> I'm getting my ass kicked trying to figure out how to configure cgroups myself
<Guest85644> chao
<BigWhale> I am too much into this Linux thing... I just asked people in the office, 'How is MONO for Windows called, I have to install it...'
<dobey> BigWhale: pretty sure mono on windows is still called mono, but you can use the official MS .Net stuff too if you want. :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, so, that gio extension doesn't even build (http://goo.gl/jrWLw) :(
 * chrisccoulson adds to list of things to fix
<desrt> chrisccoulson: all in good time
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i'll get it working anyway ;)
<desrt> free beer is on the line!
<chrisccoulson> ah, fantastic. jo has gone to work and my daughter has hidden the other house key :/
<chrisccoulson> so i can't lock my front door
<chrisccoulson> that's not good
<desrt> chrisccoulson: stay home forever!
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, i was planning to stay at home. i would like to be able to lock the door so i can sleep at some point though :)
<desrt> do you really live in such a bad neighbourhood?
<desrt> . o O ( hmm... if he is forced to stay awake, maybe he'll work on the thunderbird+gio thing... )
<desrt> chrisccoulson: good point.  with all that's going on in the UK lately, you can't be too careful!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, my neighbourhood isn't that bad, but i wouldn't be able to sleep with the door unlocked and my daughter upstairs
<desrt> chrisccoulson: so i guess you'll have to find something to do to keep yourself awake ;)
<chrisccoulson> that shouldn't be too difficult
<chrisccoulson> and if all else fails, i can just make some coffee
<desrt> delicious and nutritious!
<Laney> just like chicken?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-16
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: howdy
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<RAOF> Morning pitti
<jbicha> how do you determine how much space a package takes on the CD?
<RAOF> Voodoo.  I think the compressed .deb size is a reasonable estimate, though.
<pitti> jbicha: apt-cache show <pkgname> | grep ^Size:
<pitti> unless the package uses bzip2 or lzma compression, it's fairly precise
<pitti> as the squashfs is gzipped
<lifeless> xz time!
<jbicha> are our gnome packages bzipped or still actually gzipped?
<RAOF> Teh archive supports it!
<jbicha> well I believe I found you an extra 1MB
<jbicha> we don't need to ship gnome-user-guide and ubuntu-docs
<RAOF> Ah.  I see libegl has already slipped from the cds.  Sad, that'd be easily enough to take them back undersize.
<TheMuso> jbicha: The binary gnome packages are gzipped afaik.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning, Martin! Hope you feel better today.
<GunnarHj> Believe it or not, but I finally fixed the use of g_spawn_sync() in the accountsservice MP. :)
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> thanks, slightly better
<pitti> I saw, great job! so we just need to fix the glib linking then?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Uhmm.. What do you mean by that?
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought I read that you need to add an -l option or so
<GunnarHj> pitti: Aha, that's my personal problem when compiling through away scripts localy.
<pitti> ah
<pitti> GunnarHj: for test scripts you usually build them with
<pitti> gcc `pkg-config --cflags glib-2.0` `pkg-config --libs glib-2.0` test.c
<GunnarHj> pitti: That works in Natty, but not in Oneiric.
<pitti> uh, do you have a reproducer for this?
<pitti> thousands of packages use glib, and use pkg-config to link against it
<pitti> RAOF: do you have some time to triage bug 823576?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823576 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[Inspiron 1122/M102z] External video severely corruped (as is primary display) " [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823576
<GunnarHj> pitti: No, but guess I can fix one. Let's say I provide something by tomorrow.
<pitti> RAOF: judging by the screenshots it might also be a compiz issue, but I'm not entirely sure how to test the ATI driver with 3D without compiz -- ask them to use unity 2d and play planetpenguinracer?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Would be great if you could push the button today for accountsservice and l-s. Then I can proceed with talking to Rodrigo and somebody accountsservice-upstream.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Is there any way that I can get orca et al to be launched when lightdm comes up and accessibility is enabled?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, not currently
<TheMuso> Ok.
<RAOF> pitti: Already on my bug list, after (a) not reproducing bug #824099, but (b) managing to get myself into a situation where none of my outputs would turn back on. :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in compiz "[~30 systems] Plugging in external monitor to VGA port makes both displays corrupted with thick slanted lines" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<pitti> RAOF: ah, that might actually be a dupe?
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, I think it might be.
<RAOF> Oh, no; the screenshot is different.
<RAOF> But, again, my bet is compiz
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, perhaps your problems with g_spawn_sync() are due to the missing terminating NULL in command?
<pitti> (adding now)
<pitti> GunnarHj: also, I don't understand why you validate command[0], and why you don't call it with full path
<pitti> GunnarHj: you call "set-language-helper" and use cwd==LANGTOOLSDIR, but "." isn't in $PATH
<RAOF> Now, where are those kernel patches that might make it possible for me to turn on both my lvds and hdmi…
<GunnarHj> pitti: Had no problem with a missing NULL when testing.
<pitti> GunnarHj: do you just want me to fix that up, or discuss about it?
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, ignore the "validate command[0]", you don't do that
<GunnarHj> pitti: I don't mind if you fix it.
<GunnarHj> pitti: right (about command[0])
<GunnarHj> pitti: Not full path because of the first argument.
<GunnarHj> pitti: ...which sets the current directory
<pitti> GunnarHj: right, I just wonder how that can work
<GunnarHj> pitti: :) it does, believe me.
<pitti> that sounds like a serious bug in glib..
 * pitti checks this out
<GunnarHj> pitti: Feel free to change to full path and drop the first argument, if you think that's safer.
<pitti> I will, but I'll build the current version first to see how that could work in the first plac3e
<pitti> "place"
<GunnarHj> pitti: Maybe glib constructs a full path internally by concatenating them?
<pitti> that would be the "serious bug in glib" thing I was aiming at, yes
<pitti> it shouldn't just assume that "." is in $PATH
<pitti> s/assume/work like/
<GunnarHj> pitti: I'm beginning to see you point.
<pitti> hm, it doesn't actually change .profile here
<pitti> it indeed works, though
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> I'll still call it with full path to be safe, but I'll report this against glib
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<GunnarHj> But if it doesn't change .profile (it does for me) there is something strange...
<pitti> it does, I just called SetLanguage() with "de_AT.UTF-8"
<pitti> and it didn't change settings then
<pitti> but when I call it with "en", it works
<GunnarHj> pitti: Actually, it should accept a full locale name - and correct it to a language.
<pitti> it seems to do that, yes
<pitti> but I had de_DE.UTF-8 before, and setting de_AT.UTF-8 wouldn't actually change the language part
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, but that's how it should be, since there is no Austrian translation available. :)
<pitti> correct
<pitti> if I call it with "ru" and then with "de", I get
<pitti> export LANGUAGE="de:ru:en"
<pitti> that's a little strange
<pitti> I had expected just "de:en"
<pitti> the LC_* bits are correct, though
<pitti> accountsservice uploaded (with the NULL and path fix)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great! As regards the model for updating LANGUAGE, the thought (all since this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/553162/comments/27) is to change the previous list as little as possible.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 553162 in gdm "Set $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing" [High,Fix released]
<GunnarHj> pitti: First changing to ru and then, instantly, to de is probably not a common use case. ;-)
<pitti> GunnarHj: posted as gnome bug 656621
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656621 in general "g_spawn_*() calls executables in current directory without G_SPAWN_SEARCH_PATH" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656621
<GunnarHj> pitti: Interesting, just added me to the CC list.
<pitti> anyway, now off to the l-s MP
<pitti> GunnarHj: l-s merged/uploaded, thanks! nice cleanup
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks!
<Sweetshark> moin!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<Sweetshark> pitti: feeling better?
<pitti> slightly, thanks
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: ubuflu?
<Sweetshark> pitti: Im fine ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+packages
<alex3f> g morning
<alex3f> mvo, please let me know if you want me to rework the packagekit merge proposal
<pitti> Sweetshark: ooh, ready to go now?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm afraid this now needs a FFE
<jbicha> pitti: I've got a merge proposal for bug 819158
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819158 in yelp "Patch yelp for new documentation homepage" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819158
<mvo> alex3f: good morning! I will have a look in a tiny bit
<pitti> jbicha: oh, nice!
<jbicha> pitti: and then I believe we should be able to just sync gnome-user-docs from Debian for those who want it
<pitti> jbicha: this seems to go a little back and forth then
<pitti> originally we kept the ubntu specific stuff in ubuntu-docs, and then that got dropped and the unity docs added to gnome-user-docs
<pitti> so that gets switched back now?
<jbicha> pitti: yes, that's what it looks like we're doing, having a different desktop environment means we diverge a fair bit
<jbicha> and there's some people who prefer just running Gnome Shell so they should have help for that environment if it's available
<pitti> agreed
<pitti> jbicha: is the unity documentation already in ubuntu-docs, or does that need to move over before syncing?
<jbicha> it's already in ubuntu-docs, one noticable difference is that the ubuntu-docs version says 11.10 while the gnome one still has 11.04 on the main page
<pitti> jbicha: ah, indeed!
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<jbicha> pitti: you can get an extra MB on the CD by removing gnome-user-guide from desktop-recommends
<huats> morning !
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<pitti> jbicha: want me to sync gnome-user-docs now?
<pitti> jbicha: if we remove it from the seeds, I wonder how people would get it when they run shell
<jbicha> pitti: yes, thank you
<jbicha> we could make it a suggests or even a recommends
<pitti> I don't think we have a metapackage for "upstream GNOME session"
<pitti> apart from stracciatella
<jbicha> however at the moment, people will have to call the gnome help manually, but maybe we could make an extra .desktop
<jbicha> pitti: well of course, debian has a gnome metapackage but it pulls in a lot of stuff
<pitti> so adding a recommends: sounds fine for now
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> slightly better today, thanks!
<seb128> sorry for being late, I was already late and got some connectivity issue
<pitti> damn conf flu
<seb128> seems like my router dhcp stopped giving ips, took me a bit to figure it was coming from it
<seb128> pitti, oh, you got hackfestflu?
<pitti> apparently, yes; but the fever is gone, so better today
<seb128> great
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, guadecflu?
<rodrigo_> o hackfestflu, right :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you work yesterday or was it a day off in Spain as well?
<jasoncwarner_> man...anyone else getting quite a few compiz crashes today?
<rodrigo_> seb128, a day off
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, also in France?
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner_
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<pitti> was a day off here as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, I was going to ask if you started on the new GNOME
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I already got two, yes
<jasoncwarner_> hey, seb..pitti and rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> for sure not for the same reason than here (Virgin of something) :)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: really annoying...rebooted at least 4 times today so far
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, it tends to segfault when I open of close evolution or some other dialogs
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, doing g-s-d and g-c-c releases now, will start packaging those and others as soon as I finish
<rodrigo_> hi jasoncwarner_
<rickspencer3> well ... you guys are farther along than me this morning
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, you should be able to switch to a vt and run unity
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> neither my mouse or keyboard are working
<rickspencer3> :/
<seb128> rickspencer3, :-(
<rickspencer3> I can say, it does have the advantage of decreased resource utilization on my desktop
<seb128> I'm pondering switching to gnome-shell to get work done
<chrisccoulson> i switched to unity 2d ;)
<chrisccoulson> less drastic
<seb128> the new unity doesn't show the launcher with mouse, alt-tab is too slow to be used and it keeps segfaulting
<jbicha> seb128: I got Vinagre working again, if built with --no-as-needed
<seb128> jbicha, oh, nice
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson jbicha
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. and you?
<RAOF> Heh.  My unity at least doesn't segfault, although the alt-tab behaviour needs a lot of edges knocked off it.
<seb128> jbicha, I tried by dropping the --as-needed rules line before but not by using --no-as-needed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where are on holidays btw?
<jbicha> seb128: yeah, --as-needed is default now, so I guess that line wasn't even needed before anyway
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, rodrigo_: the gnome-menus update is going to be "fun"
<seb128> they rewrote a good part of it to be gobject friendly
<pitti> oh, is that still so relevant for us?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah
<seb128> pitti, well updating your patch will be "fun"
<rodrigo_> seb128, most modules in git should have patches for the update to the new API
<seb128> since that never made it upstream
<rodrigo_> but yes, for sure there's going to be some not up-to-date ones :(
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, rdepends are fine
<seb128> the issue is the patches we have
<seb128> especially the cache one
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> not sure how much it will apply to the new code
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've got 2 weeks holiday from 26th september, and we're staying in a holiday cottage on a farm in cornwall ;)
<rodrigo_> we'll see soon, I need it for the new g-s-d/g-c-c
<chrisccoulson> so there will probably no wifi :/
<chrisccoulson> not sure how i'll cope ;)
<soren> Is lightdm expected to work these days? When I try to start a session, it simply fails and restarts.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, great, enjoy ;-) no wifi> good for you
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> soren, yes, works great
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> brb, need to restart
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not so good for whoever's going to have to maintain firefox and thunderbird builds for 2 weeks ;)
<soren> I can't say I'm surprised. Looking at lightdm.log, it tries to point gnome-sesion at an XAUTHORITY in /var/lib/lightdm which my user obviously can't access.
<seb128> soren, oh, if you use ecryptfs there is a mount race, you need to log into a vt to mount your user directory before logging in
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not me!
<soren> seb128: I do use ecryptfs and I was logged in on a VT.
<soren> seb128: .... I think.
<soren> seb128: Let me try again.
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 any suggestions?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i'll add your name to the list of people who have volunteered ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, I was wondering, I though your holidays were not soon yet but you wrote on your fb that you were ready for holidays so I was wondering
<rickspencer3> I'm looking at the recovery menu, but not sure what to try
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you have usb devices? did you try to unplug, plug them again?
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, I;ll try that
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: well it's a good time for a vacation with Firefox 6 being complete
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, my vacation coincides with the firefox 7 release ;)
<jbicha> oh, didn't read close enough, it should be fine though
<chrisccoulson> which means that the person who takes over for 2 weeks is going to have to do the next trunk -> aurora, aurora -> beta and beta -> release merges, to keep all the builds working ;)
<chrisccoulson> unlucky!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did jasoncwarner_ approved your holidays yet? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, he approved them ages ago ;)
<seb128> bah :p
<soren> seb128: YEah, it worked this time.
<seb128> soren, ok
<soren> seb128: Do you have the bug number handy?
<seb128> soren, bug #824594 and bug #823775
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824594 in lightdm "Cannot login unless ~/.Xauthority is removed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824594
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823775 in lightdm "Cannot login: could not update ICEauthority file .ICEauthority" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823775
<seb128> let me retitle on
<pitti> I also can't login through lightdm right now
<pitti> it focuses the wrong user by default, and seems to start a PAM session for that
<seb128> pitti, ^ what I wrote
<seb128> oh?
<pitti> but even removing .Xauthority and .ICEauthority doesn't fix it
<seb128> pitti, please comment on the bug
<pitti> it could very well be a separate bug, though
<pitti> if removing the file works for other people
<seb128> pitti, well that was a false hint, what fixes it is to be logged into a vt so the ecrypts mount is done
<pitti> that could also be the case, yes
<pitti> (also using ecryptfs here)
<seb128> pitti, it just happened that to delete the file I was logging in
<seb128> pitti, please add your "start pam session on the wrong user" to the bug
<seb128> not sure if that's part of what makes ecryptfs not being unlocked before the login...
<seb128> jbicha, did you guys stop patching gnome-user-docs for the ubuntu documentation?
<seb128> jbicha, waouh, you have been very active ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: yes, we branched to ubuntu-docs
<seb128> (just looked at the etherpad)
<jbicha> seb128: :-)
<chrisccoulson> maaaan, the eds API really could use some better documentation
<chrisccoulson> writing a calendar app with such poor documentation is not easy ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why not starting from "dates"?
<seb128> rather than writting a new one?
<pitti> seb128: done; when my current stuff in my sessino is done I'll examine this more closely
<seb128> pitti, do you still plan to do some sponsoring? if you do please note on the etherpad which ones you review, I'm going to do some as well
<seb128> i.e vino vinagre gnome-session
<pitti> seb128: I can do some more if needed, yes
<seb128> pitti, not needed yet, just check the etherpad before doing some so we don't review the same things ;-)
<pitti> seb128: wnat me to check gnome-destkop3?
<seb128> if you want sure
<seb128> pitti, I note you down for the pygobject update btw
<rickspencer3> seb128, unplugging and plugging in again worked
<seb128> rickspencer3, seems like an udev-ish issue sort of issue again
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti updated udev yesterday,  I wonder if that has to due with it
<pitti> jbicha:
<pitti> - gnome_rr_screen_set_dpms_mode@Base 3.1.4-0ubuntu1
<pitti> 233+ gnome_rr_screen_set_dpms_mode@Base 3.1.4-0ubuntu1~
<pitti> jbicha: FYI, that should just be "3.1.4"
 * pitti will fix that while merging
<rickspencer3> of course, no unity
<pitti> jbicha: usually new symbols come through upstream versions; we just need the debian revision in the symbols file if it really came through a revision
<jbicha> pitti: cool, I don't really understand dbgsymbols
<seb128> rickspencer3, no unity might not be a bad thing seeing how much issues the current version has ;-)
<jbicha> oh ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, are they going to be fixed in the update tomorrow
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, dunno, yesterday was an holiday in France and I've not talked to the dx guys today yet, but I doubt they will have anything by tomorrow
<jbicha> we could just switch to Gnome Shell if it doesn't work out ;-)
<cdbs> nooooooooooo!
<rickspencer3> urk
<huats> seb128, I am not the one responsible for the issues rickspencer3 is facing :)
<jbicha> it would be funny though...
<seb128> for some sort of fun ;-)
<rickspencer3> well, 2d seems to be working well
<seb128> lut huats, yeah, I blame you!
<huats> seb128, I'd rather say it before you did ;)
<rickspencer3> poor huats, he tries to speak French with me
<huats> rickspencer3, don't say that : we DO speak french
<cdbs> huats: Excusez-moi, mais ce qui est "français"?
<pitti> seb128: gnome-desktop3 done
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: pygobject is a little more "fun"
<seb128> pitti, I can imagine
<seb128> pitti, not sure how busy you are but do you think you could do gnome-menus?
<pitti> seb128: we need a new python-gobject-gi (-or -3) source which now builds the GI bits only
<seb128> pitti, it's going to be "fun" as well
<pitti> and disable the GI parts of python-gobject
<seb128> but gnome-menus is actually going to block a good part of GNOME
<pitti> the two should be installable in parallel
<seb128> ok
<huats> cdbs, I am not sure I understood what you mean :)
<pitti> seb128: ok, doing g-menus first then
<cdbs> huats: I used google translate to translate "Excuse me, but what is "French"?" into french and posted that here :)
<huats> cdbs, hehe
<huats> so cdbs French is the language that is spoken in France ;)
<cdbs> lol
<cdbs> anyway, any chances of the black terminal tabs re-appearing in oneiric? We have black toolbars but the white tabs look weird in comparison
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, I'm wondering if we should just drop the cache there
<pitti> seb128: I suppose we still read the menus, though?
<pitti> ah, bamf has its own cache
<seb128> pitti, well the menus are still used yes
<seb128> not sure when though
<seb128> pitti, I guess the application lens still use those
<seb128> but it might just activate on first use
<pitti> seb128: hm, this drops python-gmenu in favor of GI bindings
<pitti> that'll need porting in alacarte (which I suppose is happening upstream) and software-center
<pitti> and a couple of other packages, but these don't seem very interesting
<seb128> pitti, alacarte is deprecated and not maintained
<pitti> mvo: is it realistic to port s-c from python-gmenu to gir1.2-gmenu-2.0?
<pitti> (for oneiric)
<pitti> 23_add_inherited_gnome_session.patch also doesn't apply, and doesn't have a patch header, meh
<pitti> and nothing useful in changelog
<seb128> it was added by didrocks in r78 it seems
<seb128> pitti, it was likely an UNE thing
<ricotz> pitti, mvo, hi, i think it is better to look into getting gnome-menues 3.1.5 in first
<seb128> pitti, no X-UBUNTU-OnlyShowIn-Derivative in my installed files
<seb128> ricotz, what do you think pitti is doing? ;-)
<pitti>  as well
<pitti> "right, here..."
<pitti> seb128: so, I'll drop that one
<seb128> pitti, ok
<ricotz> oh, sorry, i havent read the backlog :\
<seb128> I will make a note on the etherpad to tell didrocks when he's back from holidays
<mvo> pitti: yes, that should be relatively straightforward, I can have a look later
<mvo> (as straightforward as any of this anyway)
<pitti> mvo: FYI, http://www.j5live.com/2011/08/15/gobjects-in-berlin-the-search-for-more-documentation/ :)
<pitti> lots of activity on building proper documentation these days
<mvo> \o/
<Sweetshark> the debian versio on merge-o-matic is from unstable?
 * Sweetshark needs translate-toolkit-1.9 for libreoffice-l10n :(
<ogra_> ogra@horus:~$ unity-2d-launcher
<ogra_> unity-2d-launcher: error while loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ogra_> GRMPF
<ogra_> who broke my desktop ?
<ogra_> (started with last nights upgrade)
<pitti> seb128: hm, new gmenus needs glib 2.29.15
<seb128> pitti, I will do the update in a bit
 * ogra_ doesnt get why unity-2d is linked against mesa now, there is nothing in the changelog that indicates it (and i doubt it is usable that way at all)
<pitti> seb128: "jhbuild run dpkg-buildpackage ..." seems to work for now :)
<pitti> well, not quite
<seb128> pitti, sorry about that, will ping you back once glib is done then
<seb128> ogra_, likely coming from some unity-3d bits it's using
<pitti> seb128: NP, I have some other stuff to do in the meantime; will resume with new glib
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> oh, rodrigo_ is back
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, it shouldnt, sould it ?
<ogra_> *should
<seb128> ogra_, dunno, ask Kaleo
<ogra_> k
<ricotz> pitti, you could use a git snapshot package of glib
<ogra_> in any case if thats really needed, there is a dep on libegl1-mesa missing
 * ogra_ installs that now to see if its usable at all
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, you wanted me for anything?
<seb128> rodrigo_, get some of the GNOME updates done ;-)
<seb128> getting
<rodrigo_> yes, on it :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, great, pitti is looking a gnome-menus but it needs new glib first which I'm going to do
<rodrigo_> I am in g-s-d and will package any dep that is not yet available
<seb128> ok
<Sweetshark> "bzr: ERROR: Tree transform is malformed [('duplicate', 'new-2', 'new-25', u'debian_gaupol_library_path')]" when trying to merge translate-toolkit from debian with bzr. any hints?
<pitti> Sweetshark: have never seen this :( #bzr might have a better idea
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw it seems we don't enable the gsettings to gconf code in g-s-d
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, we used to, looking
<rodrigo_> $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/libgconf.so
<rodrigo_> gnome-settings-daemon: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/libgconf.so
<rodrigo_> looking at the package
<rodrigo_> seb128, it seems we do enable it: DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS = --enable-pulse --enable-gconf-bridge
<rodrigo_> seb128, why do you think we don't?
<rodrigo_> oh, the gsettings key
<seb128> rodrigo_, because it's not activated in gsettings for me
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> can you fix in the new version upload?
<rodrigo_> already uploaded, but will do another upload
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well no hurry
<seb128> can be done with the next upload
<seb128> you can put it in the vcs
<rodrigo_> yeah
<mvo> hm, I get a memory error when trying to get a GMenu.Tree(), I check after lunch
 * ogra_ has it back running ... but clicking on anything in the new dash takes between 3 and 5 sec to respond 
<pitti> mvo: you need to wait for gnome-menus 3.1.5 with the porting
<rodrigo_> hmm, is there anything needed in debian/rules for the .gsettings-override file to be applied?
<pedro_> hey folks, i've create a new 'team' for tracking all the desktop packages we take care of
<pedro_> its a bit different to 'desktop-bugs' since it's including things like firefox, libreoffice, etc
<pedro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-packages/+packagebugs
<rodrigo_> seems so indeed, the defaults in g-s-d are not being applied
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_
<pedro_> so other teams can look there and see which packages are we maintaining and assign or not bugs to us
<pedro_> if you i am missing something please let me know
<pedro_> i've created that list based on the same packages we're using for the desktop reports
<pedro_> so its a script that collects that list
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_! had a good holidays?
<cyphermox> pitti: heads up; I'll likely be finishing up on travelling to Vancouver for LinuxCon during the meeting, so I won't be there
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, thanks
<rodrigo_> pedro_, yeah, very good ones! you? in london now, right?
<pedro_> rodrigo_, yeah, i'm here for this week, we're having a defect analysts sprint ;-)
<jbicha> rodrigo_: are you sure they aren't being applied?
<jbicha> dconf-editor lies
<pedro_> rodrigo_, i'm still wondering where's the 'european summer' they promised me :-P
<rodrigo_> pedro_, take care with the riots, you'll be arrested in you are in the middle of one :-)
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654812
<ubot2> Gnome bug 654812 in editor "editor doesn't show overridden keys" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rodrigo_> pedro_, oih, I'm very happy this summer, no too hot days, so it's ok, although I guess you refer to "rain" when talking from london? :)
<tseliot> seb128: have you changed your mind on bug #725434 or is it still on your todo list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<rodrigo_> jbicha, oh, let me see on the command line
<seb128> tseliot, I uploaded it during desktop summit when we talked about it*
<pedro_> rodrigo_, rain and wind mostly, but well, it's london so its kind of expected :-P
<pedro_> rodrigo_, it was really windy at berlin though
<seb128> tseliot, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/cairo/1.10.2-6ubuntu3
<rodrigo_> pedro_, yeah, london has always the same rain :-)
<pedro_> bonjour seb128, had a good long weekend?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, indeed, dconf-editor lies miserably ??
<seb128> pedro_, ola! quite nice, what about you?
<seb128> pedro_, still in London? did you get a room?
<tseliot> seb128: ok, we should close the report then (or at least an Oneiric task)
<pedro_> seb128, pretty good, had the chance to walk around the city, long time without being here :-)
<seb128> tseliot, sorry I didn't keep track of the bugs, just of the fact that I had to turn it off
<pedro_> seb128, yeah, hr was really fast on getting a room for me , so i didn't sleep in the park :-P
<tseliot> seb128: ok, I'll take care of it. Thanks
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, great ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, when you have some time could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-packages/+packagebugs ? i'm using it to track 'all' the bugs the desktop team is taking care of (including firefox, libreoffice,etc)
<seb128> pedro_, ok
<rodrigo_> pedro_, accountsservice is missing
<pedro_> rodrigo_, ok! so it's probably missed at the desktop report as well, i'll include it in both
<rodrigo_> ugh, 17677 open bugs
<Sweetshark> Riddell around? or on vacation? he seemed to have last touched translate-toolkit and the lp:ubuntu/oneiric and lp:debian/sid branches seem to be unreleted, which is inconvienient. I wonder if there is a reason for this ...
<pedro_> rodrigo_, 'open bugs' includes everything from Triage to New , so i would not pay much attention to that number :-P
<rodrigo_> jbicha, well, seems some are not being applied
<rodrigo_> jbicha, sure nothing is needed in debian/rules to install the .gsettings-override?
<rodrigo_> that file is not included in the package, and I understand it needs to, so that the overrides are taken into account
<rodrigo_> pedro_, ah, ok, I'll sleep again tonight then :)
<pedro_> lol
<jbicha> it shoudl be automatic with dh_installgsettings
<jbicha> rodrigo_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/dh_installgsettings.1.html
<rodrigo_> jbicha, right, so dh_installgsettings needs to be run in debian/rules, or just adding it to build-deps?
<rodrigo_> oh, the override file is in the package
<rodrigo_> not sure then why both dconf-editor and gsettings show no signs of some of the defaults
<seb128> rodrigo_, dh_installgsettings is called by cdbs
<seb128> if you use a non cdbs package you probably need to call it by hand though
<seb128> rodrigo_, like which one?
<rodrigo_> no, it's all done, so seems a bug in dconf-editor/gsettings
<rodrigo_> or some other bit
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's g-s-d
<seb128> talk to desrt when he's around I guess
<rodrigo_> yeah
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmmm, the debian changelog talks about moving to v3. Maybe: a) it was not imported before because it was not v3 b) we had out own repo still (of course unrelated to the not yet imported/existing debian-repo) c) now the debian import works
<Sweetshark> pitti: also "bzr diff --old 1.7.0-0.1 --new 1.7.0-0.1ubuntu1" is empty. So can we maybe simply use the vanilla debian version?
<Sweetshark> oh, hmmm: "0.1" is not a real debian revision isnt it?
<Sweetshark> but the same for "1.5.3-1" vs. "1.5.3-1ubuntu1" -> empty diff
<mvo> pitti: aha, thanks. and you/someone is working on the packaging of this currently?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> mvo, pitti started on it and got blocked because it needs a new glib, which I'm working on now
<mvo> ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> pitti, mvo: new glib uploaded to the ubuntu-desktop ppa for testing btw
<seb128> lunch here while it builds
<mvo> seb128: thanks! I now just need to figure out what replaces gmenu_tree_lookup in the C code that used to be there in 3.0 but is not there anymore in 3.1 (without any mention of this in the ChangeLog file). or am I missing something?
 * mvo looks at GMenuSimpleEditor and figures it out this way
<seb128> mvo, not sure, I didn't look at the update, maybe vuntz|IS knows
<Sweetshark> soooo, who can I contact about removing a lp:/ubuntu/oneiric repo?
<seb128> try #launchpad?
<ogra_> are there plans to make the battery not show up permanently ? it used to only be there on charge/discharge in the past iirc
<ogra_> (doesnt seem like the icon policy config option still exists though)
<seb128> ogra_, seems not from what I've read
<tjaalton> grr, new alt-tab behaviour drives me nuts
<seb128> the spec says it should always be displayed I think
<ogra_> sad
<seb128> it should change the icon though
<ogra_> such a waste of space
<seb128> why? do you lack space on the unity-panel?
<ogra_> well, i like to only have the info thats appropriate in there (i'm so german, i know)
<seb128> talk to jjardon or open a bug
<ogra_> while the battery is full i dont really need to know about it ...
 * ogra_ would prefer to waster that space on having the date back on in the clock rather ... but thats indeed total personal preference :)
<seb128> ogra_, you can add the date in the clock preferences
<ogra_> "default"
<ogra_> ;)
<seb128> ogra_, in fact https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power suggests there should be an option to display or not the power icon
<ogra_> its a feature i often heard non linux user be really happy about when they tried ubuntu first ... you dont have to klick to see the date
<ogra_> *users
<ogra_> (unlike windows)
<seb128> bug #811769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811769 in gnome-settings-daemon "Power Menu should respect icon-policy hide setting" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811769
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i didnt see it in dconf editor or in the settings capplet
<seb128> ogra_, no, it's not, see comments on the bug
 * ogra_ was still reading the wiki :P
<jjardon> ogra_ , seb128 seems that the current aproach is follow what upstream does, ie, show always the icon
<jjardon> seb128: btw, a new tarball of gnome-contacts was released
<jjardon> alex was fighting with a dying disk, and the plan is to ship it in GNOME 3.2
<seb128> jjardon, but the spec says there should be a setting for showing the icon or not?
<seb128> ok for gnome-contacts, rodrigo has been working on packaging it
<ogra_> seb128, the spec says it but we're past FF :)
<seb128> well only for this cycle
<seb128> we can get features again next cycle ;-)
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> :)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<desrt> RAOF: hey
 * desrt has learned a lot in the past day
<desrt> i've learnt, for example, how intensely strange input is
<desrt> we sort of take for granted that switching between virtual terminals takes the keyboard, monitor and mouse with you
<desrt> but the story gets quite a bit more complicated when you're running an X server on a graphics card that is not the graphics card that your virtual terminals are on
<mclasen> desrt: just say no to vts...
<desrt> mclasen: i'm suddenly extremely interested in these usb devices that some redhat employees were carrying around at guadec
<desrt> with the ability to tag input devices as being owned by a particular 'seat'
<mclasen> desrt: if you had mentioned that earlier... I had two to give away...
<desrt> mclasen: it's not the device that i'm interested in so much as the software that makes it function properly...
<desrt> ie: udev tagging, etc
<desrt> would be nice to say "reserve this keyboard and mouse for this other X server i'll be starting up later"
<mclasen> for the software, you want to go to http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/
<desrt> udev changes needed too, i think
<desrt> i also just found myself a usecase for wanting the same user logged in twice....
<desrt> somehow i doubt lennart will consider this usecase to be compelling :)
<cdbs> Anyone knows where glatzor or tremolux have been?
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: who will head the meeting today?
<pitti> me
<seb128> pitti
<seb128> ;-)
<lool> Hmm compiz is a CPU hog since an upgrade from last couple of days
<lool> it's sitting at 25% CPU
<pitti> seb128: oh, is the new glib breaking something?
<seb128> pitti, should not why?
<pitti> seb128: because you uploaded to the PPA instead of oneiric
<seb128> pitti, I just had time to do a build without the testsuit to update the symbols file before lunch
<seb128> pitti, so I figured I would put it in the ppa so you can use already while I do my usually round of testing and a proper build
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667283/ -> known, or want a bug report?
<mvo> pitti: I think I know whats going on, I have a look
<cdbs> mvo: just an FYI, the aptdeamon issue I told you about, is a non-issue. Somehow I was using the older one
<cdbs> fixed now
<mvo> cdbs: great, thanks
<tjaalton> is it a thunderbird or a compiz bug that when composing a new email the window decorations are misaligned
<pitti> seb128: libgnome-menu2 has quite a few rdepends, I hope the API isn't too difficult to port over
<seb128> pitti, if it's an issue we can reupload the old source to provide the old lib
<pitti> yeah
<davmor2> guy is anyone using xchat in oneiric?  I noticed that it nolonger opens urls in a browser now
<huats> seb128,just for the record (I have already written that in the pad) I'm doing the gtksourceview3 update
<seb128> huats, thanks
<pitti> seb128: so for that I better name it libgnome-menus-3-dev instead of libgnome-menus-dev
<seb128> pitti, let me know if you install the glib update
<pitti> I did
<seb128> pitti, seems a good idea
<seb128> pitti, ok, works for you as well?
<pitti> no problems with it yet, but i didn't restart my session with it
<seb128> I restarted the 10v works fine
<pitti> but I can open new programs just fine
<seb128> let's say it's enough testing
<seb128> let's upload ;-)
 * pitti ^5s seb128
<pitti> seb128: the only binary which is still the same is gnome-menus, everything else changed
<pitti> I was pondering renaming the source and binary to gnome-menus3, but I think we shuold strive to port stuff over
<seb128> pitti, is gnome-menus a binary?
<seb128> oh you mean binary package
<seb128> pitti, agreed, I think we should go for porting, vuntz ported the GNOME stack already
<seb128> if we have issues with the remaining items we can still bring back the old lib later on
<pitti> seb128: gnome-menus ready in bzr
<seb128> pitti, you rock
<seb128> pitti, glib uploaded
<pitti> seb128: I disabled the cache; needs re-doing, and python-gmenu is gone
<seb128> pitti, do you want to test,review,build or anything gnome-menus?
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: I installed the debs and ensured that they install fine alongside the existing gnome-menus ones
<seb128> pitti, we will need to catch back next cycle on all the stuff we dropped on the way and on login time
<pitti> but of course I didn't really test the library yet
<mvo> pitti: nice! that means I can play with it when building it from bzr?
<seb128> pitti, well if it doesn't break existing clients that will be good enough ;-)
<seb128> pitti, what about dputing the ubuntu-desktop ppa as well?
<pitti> seb128: if you want, sure
<seb128> pitti, so mvo can get it from there and I can test on my 10v
<pitti> would that help you?
<seb128> pitti, well it means we can get testing and do updates without having to wait for glib build, publishing and gnome-menus build publishing cycles
<seb128> i.e makes win some hours for those needing the new version
<seb128> rodrigo needs it for gnome-control-center as well
<pitti> right, that'll be in depwait in oneiric
<pitti> seb128: up'ed to u-d PPA and oneiric
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> so I suppose I'll start packaging python-gobject-3
<seb128> pitti, good luck ;-)
<seb128> pitti, btw did you notice that the amd64 iso is back to fit on a CD
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I saw!
<pitti> what did you do?
<seb128> nothing
<pitti> seb128: the next -meta rebuild will drop gnome-user-docs
<huats> I have a weird thing (for me who hasn't played with that for some time)
<pitti> and the next full -base refresh of langpacks should drop another MB or two
<huats> when I try to do bzr bd-do to do my update
<seb128> pitti, could be thanks to mvo and synaptic drop
<huats> chris@gaube:~/Bureau/ubuntu/gtksourceview3$ bzr bd-do
<huats> bzr: ERROR: This command only works for merge mode packages. See /usr/share/doc/bzr-builddeb/user_manual/merge.html for more information.
<seb128> oh also building cairo without gl
<pitti> huats: is that an UDD branch or a debian/ only ubuntu-desktop branch?}
<pitti> seb128: that would help indeed
<seb128> brb session restart
<pitti> egl took quite some space
<pitti> huats: UDD branches don't work with bd-do (i. e. merge mode)
<seb128> re
<huats> pitti, oh I see
<huats> so what is the good approach in that case ?
<huats> pitti, I'll have a look
<huats> let me see...
<pitti> huats: if you want to inspect the build result etc, just do debuild
<seb128> hum, language selector stopped installing input methods
<seb128> like there the checkboxes are not active when selecting chinese
<seb128> whose bug would that been?
<huats> pitti, in my case I was looking to update a package, and thus to do the various change to the packaging before using the debcommits...
<pitti> seb128: no i18n maintainer :(
<seb128> pitti, indeed :-(
<pitti> huats: just do them locally without committing, and run debuild?
<pitti> huats: or "bzr bd -b", if you want to avoid cluttering your tree
<pitti> huats: you only need bd-do if you want to hack in the package after a failed binary build
<huats> pitti, yeah doing stuffs locally is an option :)
<huats> bzr bd -b ?
<huats> it tells me that -b is not an option
<pitti> huats: sorry, bzr bd -- -b
<huats> pitti, thanks
<huats> I'll try to find the perfect way using all that
<mvo> pitti: the add-apt-repositroy bug you mentioned earlier is fixed now
<pitti> mvo: you rock, thanks!
<pitti> mvo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages now has gnome-menus 3.1.5 packages including the now working gir1.2-gmenu-3.0
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<mvo> pitti: awsome, I give it a go now that I can actually add the repo again ;)
<seb128> can be useful for you as well
<rodrigo_> pitti, cool, thanks!
<seb128> hey kenvandine, cyphermox
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, I wrote you down on the etherpad for the empathy update
<seb128> cyphermox, you for the evolution ones ;-)
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> new GNOME this week!
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> I'm great thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, want to have a look at updating glib-networking as well?
<seb128> we are still on the 2.28 serie
<kenvandine> seb128, i can
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey, if you feel like helping with some of the updates or sponsoring listed on the etherpad please feel free ;-)
<mterry> seb128, ah yes, 3.1.5 came out, eh?
<seb128> mterry, it's on its way indeed ;-)
<dobey> rodrigo_: your welcome btw. :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, welcome for what? :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: i fixed your FTBFSes for couchdb-glib and evolution-couchdb yesterday
<rodrigo_> hmm, were they failing?
<rodrigo_> thanks anyway :)
<rodrigo_> oh, they were indeed
<rodrigo_> I'm just too behind my mail box it seems :)
<dobey> yep, new/changed deps
<dobey> and i got the nightly builds working again, mostly
<dobey> some issues on older ubuntu versions :(
<rodrigo_> dobey, cool, now we just need desktopcouch to work on oneiric :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, does it work for you?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i don't store any contacts or anything in it
<dobey> so afaik, it works :)
<dobey> does oneiric have new couchdb that broke it or something?
<rodrigo_> ok, you don't use it then :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, not that I know, the problem is the oauth tokens here
<rodrigo_> the ones stored in the keyring are invalid, so you always get an unauthorized error
<dobey> why are they invalid? they should be valid :)
<rodrigo_> I guess because dc writes the wrong ones
<rodrigo_> and yes, they should, but seems they are not
<dobey> weird
<dobey> bug thisfred and/or chad (cardinalfang) about it
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, where does this come from -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/1.9.2-0ubuntu2 <- it's not on lp:ubuntu/gvfs
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems like the autoimport is broken
<rodrigo_> oh
<kenvandine> oh, this is nice
<kenvandine> Packaging branch status: CURRENT
<kenvandine> when checking out a source package
<seb128> kenvandine, how? where?
<kenvandine> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/natty/empathy
<kenvandine> it now prints the latest version in natty and the status of the branch
<seb128> nice
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/
<seb128> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/gvfs.html#2011-07-07%2012:41:25.638781
<seb128> rodrigo_, short story, open a bug against udd and do the update the "old" way, i.e apt-get source etc
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> dobey, the bug seems to happen to other people -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/780972
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 780972 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with Unauthorized in request(): ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.')" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah i've seen a few come in, but haven't had time to actually look at them. please bug thisfred/chad to look at :)
<seb128> pitti, meeting in 5minutes?
<pitti> re
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 4 mins
<seb128> pitti, wb ;-)
<tkamppeter> hi
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128> hey
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting
<pitti> hello everyone
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-16
<rodrigo_> hi
<pitti> no team reports yet, so let's do that via IRC again
<pitti> kenvandine: want to start with partner update?
<tkamppeter> pitti, colord still not passed through security check ...
<mterry> hi
<pitti> tkamppeter: failed, or just didn't get to it yet?
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<pitti> oh, and there it appears on the wiki page :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, kees had some questions and upstream Richard Hughes has answered, but nothing new from kees or mterry then.
<pitti> kenvandine: btw, do you know about the "Bug:12345" wiki syntax?
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> meeting?
<mterry> I'm waiting on kees to respond re: security
<seb128> kenvandine, you are late!
<seb128> pitti, mterry: gnome-settings-daemon is depwaiting for 3 uploads, maybe we should pre-promote or ping kees to get that sorted?
<pitti> pinging is better, I think; otherwise we'd have to rollback a feature, which might be harder
<pitti> kenvandine: I responded to the ubuntone-installer FFE bug; but I have to admit this is still very vague to me
<pitti> kenvandine: is there a current plan how to handle U1 packages from now on?
<pitti> seb128: kees was on a conference last week according to his trip report, so perhaps he'll respond this week?
<seb128> pitti, right
 * kenvandine waves... is this thing on?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, we can read you :)
<pitti> kenvandine: I see you
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<pitti> is anyone else reading me?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<rodrigo_> pitti, I am
<pitti> or is it just ken who fell off the planet?
<seb128> seems only ken is having issues
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> it's only ken
<kenvandine> i changed servers :)
<desrt> pitti: you're coming through a bit choppy.  repeat?
<pitti> kenvandine: wb
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<pitti> desrt: *bzzzt* plasma leak *bzzzrlcrackle*
<desrt> :)
 * desrt runs
<pitti> kenvandine: I responded to the ubuntone-installer FFE bug; but I have to admit this is still very vague to me
<pitti> kenvandine: is there a current plan how to handle U1 packages from now on?
<kenvandine> pitti, i think they think there is a plan
<kenvandine> but it all still seems vague to me too
<kenvandine> pitti, sorry i don't have more info :/
<kenvandine> josh is going to try to get something more concrete
<kenvandine> but i hear that every week :/
<pitti> wrt. rhythmbox, I thought gtk 3 porting was out of scope for oneiric?
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> so they need to have the plugin for rb removed
<kenvandine> but i haven't heard a definative answer that they didn't want to support rb
<pitti> i. e. rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store needs to become an empty transitional package
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> as for unity, didrocks is on vacation
<pitti> seb128: shall we just skip this, or do you have something to discuss there?
<seb128> I can do a short summary
<seb128> new unity with all features for this cycle landed on the ff line
<seb128> lot of bugs
<pitti> is the bright transparent pink dash background a bug or a feature?
 * pitti is afraid "feature"
<pitti> let's hope it'll stabilize in the next two weeks then
<rodrigo_> :)
<pedro_> are they planning to fix the window switcher (alt+tab) or its going to stay the same way its right now?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> sorry got sidetracked
<seb128> pitti, so yeah
<seb128> lot of bugs
<seb128> they plan a bug fix version on thursday
<seb128> they are on bug fix mode from now on
<seb128> weekly tarballs again
<seb128> compiz is still not sorted
<seb128> they have a new candidate version out that needs testing and approval
<seb128> other option is to roll back to the natty compiz
<seb128> pitti, there is a bug about picking wrong colors
<seb128> but the blur is wanted
<seb128> they will likely tweak it I guess
<pitti> thanks for the summary
<seb128> pedro_, alt-tab should have bug fixes and improvements
<seb128> yw
<pitti> no tremolux
<pitti> but s-c seems to be in good shape
<pedro_> seb128, good to know, thanks :-)
<pitti> anything we should discuss at this point?
<pitti> new gnome 3.1.5 will bring some disruptions, FYI
<seb128> right
<seb128> I guess we decided to not go for clutter on the CD
<pitti> yay
<seb128> though kenvandine said he would check with empathy upstream how much not having the new call ui is an issue
<pitti> so we'll keep totem/cheese at their current versions or patch it back out?
<seb128> cheese is in universe
<pitti> ah, empathy then
<seb128> the empathy guys made it possible to not use libcheese for us
<kenvandine> those guys rock
<seb128> and ev is using gstreamer directly now
<seb128> totem> yeah, I will keep the new version in a ppa
<seb128> having video playing relying on clutter is risky
<seb128> we said we would discuss putting back pitivi on the CD btw
<seb128> and gnome-contacts is coming with GNOME 3.2, rodrigo is packaging it
<seb128> (i.e an adressbook for GNOME)
<desrt> cheese demoted? :(
<seb128> we missed the ff but not sure if we should aim to an exception for it
<desrt> cd space, i guess?
<pitti> desrt: no, tons of new depends we don't want
<seb128> desrt, CD space, depends on clutter-gst, clutter-gesture, mx, and camorabin which is in one of the universe gst set
<desrt> fair enough
<pitti> seb128: there's a rather strong case for addressbook, as we just dropped evo from CD
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's not going on the cd, but universe, so does it need a FFE?
<seb128> rodrigo_, still yes
<pitti> FF affects the entire universe, yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> but why not aiming for the CD?
<seb128> it's small and useful
<rodrigo_> yeah
 * kenvandine would like that
<rodrigo_> I stopped the submission ebcause the 0.1.1 version is a bit broken
<rodrigo_> but the package is ready since Friday, so we can upload that for noe
<rodrigo_> I think a new version is coming soon, so we can also wait
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is a 0.1.2 now
<pitti> please submit an FFE bug
<pitti> I'll approve it
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's out this earlier today or yesterday
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, I checked this morning and it wasn't
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you get kenvandine to sponsor it for you I can NEW review it
<rodrigo_> ok
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, just send it my way when it is ready :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, kenvandine: it's in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-contacts/ubuntu
<rodrigo_> I'll update to 0.1.2 and ping kenvandine
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> pitti, I think that's all from desktop side
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> out of the fact that we have tons of bugs and we are behind or other things
<seb128> or->on
<seb128> like screensaver look
<seb128> just to pick one
<pitti> or the ubuntu lightdm theme
<pitti> or not being able to login :)
<pitti> ok, so let's stop having a meeting then and get cracking again :)
<seb128> yeah, lightdm, mterry has been helping a bit on it and robert_ancell is back
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<seb128> thanks pitti
<pedro_> thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128, can you add telepathy-indicator and xchat-indicator to packagebugs?
<seb128> mterry, speaking of lightdm do you know if the unity greeter is starting a session or something?
<mterry> seb128, how do you mean?
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> $ ps aux | grep lightdm
<seb128> lightdm   8113  0.0  0.2  39104  7540 ?        Sl   16:00   0:00 /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<seb128> lightdm   8118  0.0  0.0  10384  2376 ?        S    16:00   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<seb128> lightdm   8125  0.0  0.0  31332  2152 ?        Ssl  16:00   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon /var/lib/lightdm/.gvfs
<seb128> lightdm   8149  0.0  0.0  11084  3340 ?        S    16:00   0:00 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<seb128> lightdm   8153  0.0  0.0   7604  2320 ?        S    16:00   0:00 /usr/lib/geoclue/geoclue-master
<seb128> mterry, the notify-osd one at least look weird
<pitti> not as light as we wanted it to be, hm?
<seb128> mterry, also if you suspend and wake up the screen is locked
<seb128> suspend from the greeter
<seb128> which is annoying since the lightdm user doesn't have a known password
<mterry> hah, hm
<pitti> s/known//
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> pitti, well hitting enter doesn't unlock...
<pitti> right, that's what I'm saying -- the lightdm user doesn't have, and isn't supposed to have a password
 * apw has felt for sometime that the touchpad option "disable touchpad while typing" option does not work at all, likely for the whole of natty, however on oneiric it now definatly works but disabled the touchpad for 2 whole seconds; anyone know how to configure how long?
<rodrigo_> apw, it's hard-coded in the call to syndaemon in g-s-d
<apw> wonderful
<rodrigo_> apw, shorter delays showed lots more bugs, it seems
<rodrigo_> it's also the default in syndaemon
<apw> 2s is just mad, i have been wearing the tip of my finger trying to get it working again
<mterry> ah...  that's why my mouse is unresponsive sometimes.  I wondered, but hadn't gone searching for a bug yet
<seb128> we should revert to 0.5s I think
<seb128> it might be less efficient but the current behaviour feel buggy
<pitti> good night everyone!
<apw> perhaps make it configurable ...
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> apw, configurable without an ui is not a solution because 95% users will never find the option, configurable with an ui requires design and to add an ui and is not trivial and upstream said they don't want that
<seb128> apw, they say the solution is the work ongoing to detect what events come from a palm contact and ignore those
<seb128> i.e just take finger contacts as clicks
<seb128> huats, hey, you had a question?
<apw> seb128, though we have a UI for the feature already, with a ticky on the left with space on the right
<seb128> there is no option on that dialog for tweaking the delay of touchpad off while typing
<apw> plus can't we at least let power users change the gconf the item at least
<seb128> we could
<seb128> we just have a stack of bugs including segfaults of the desktop shell
<seb128> realistically we should focus on those rather than on adding code to read gconf keys to tweak pad delays
<seb128> let's go back to the 0.5s we had nobody complained and move on to fixing real bugs
<jcastro> is didrocks on holiday?
<huats> seb128, yeah I had one :)
<pedro_> jcastro, yes, he's on holidays
<huats> seb128, a stupid one I think
<seb128> jcastro, he is for 2 weeks
<huats> regarding the gtksourceview3 packaging the ubuntu branch contains
<jcastro> ok, I take it we don't have an equivalent of a partner report for Unity then?
<huats> the whole package not just the debian/ dir
<seb128> jcastro, I did a status update during our meeting earlier
<seb128> huats, right
<kirkland> seb128: pitti: I don't know if you guys have solved the ecryptfs/lightdm bug, but I can offer this ...
<huats> how do I update the package then ? in my branch I mean, do I update the whole dir ? it is not really readable for the merge request I think
<kirkland> it looks like something is trying to use the user's home directory *before* the pam login completes
<jcastro> seb128: ok I will steal it for the unity report then, thanks
<seb128> jcastro, yw, feel free to ask if you have questions
<kirkland> that ice authority file or something, gets ahead of itself
<seb128> kirkland, right, somebody pointed that the other day
<kirkland> seb128: oh, sorry
<seb128> mterry, ^ did you have any luck with the ecryptfs bug?
<seb128> kirkland, nothing to be sorry about, thanks for sharing the info ;-)
<kirkland> seb128: no problem
<kirkland> seb128: i don't know how much parallelization there is in lightdm, but that was my initial thoughts
<kirkland> that something is trying to get login to happen *really* fast, maybe, by parallelizing some work
<kirkland> except that anything that needs to read or write to $HOME *must* wait until the pam login has completed
<seb128> I don't enough about the lightdm code to reply to that unfortunatly
<kirkland> (at least until pam_ecryptfs has mounted home, anyway)
<kirkland> seb128: hehe, me niether :-)
<seb128> but robert_ancell seems to be back from holidays so I guess he will look at that soon
<jcastro> seb128: ok, anything to add? http://pad.ubuntu.com/unity-report
<mterry> seb128, not yet, have been continually sidetracked :-/
<jbicha> could we get a sync of mono with Debian to fix the failed mono-webbrowser upgrade?
<Laney> yes
<jbicha> Laney: oh, hi I see you already opened a bug for it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sorry, i just realized i was meant to fix the firefox install path for you. i'll do that in the next upload ;)
<chrisccoulson> which will be the first 7.0 beta :)
<dobey> kenvandine, pitti, seb128: so is there a *final* decision on the whole mono/banshee/rbox/gtk3 situation?
<seb128> huats, sorry I missed you real question, you highlighted me on other lines but not the question one
<huats> seb128, no pb ... how do I update the package then ? in my branch I mean, do I update the whole dir ? it is not really readable for the merge request I think
<seb128> huats, either use merge-upstream or do the update the old way, apt-get source and debdiff and let the imported update the vcs with the upload
<seb128> huats, whole dir is fine, it's easy enough to bzr diff debian
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<seb128> dobey, there was no real discussion about dropping mono yet and we sorted the CD space issues mostly so it's not likely to happen
<huats> I'll do that
<seb128> dobey, i.e no change planned over what we have
<seb128> huats, you're welcome
<seb128> ok, away again for half an hour
<seb128> bbl
<dobey> seb128: ok
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, does libedataserver provide a way of signalling when sources are added/removed?
<chrisccoulson> or do i need to look at the gconf keys myself?
<ricotz> could someone get gnome-menus NEWed?
<jbicha> ricotz: are you going to package gjs?
<ricotz> jbicha, please do if you like
<jbicha> ricotz: should we bump the version to libgjs0c since they keep changing the ABI?
<jbicha> it looks like only gnome-shell depends on it
<micahg> jbicha: if it's a system library, it needs to be maintained as such
<jbicha> micahg: so, yes?
<micahg> I would think so
<ricotz> yes
<jbicha> cool, thanks
<jbicha> ricotz: you changed this from -c4  DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libgjs0b := -Xusr/lib/gjs-1.0/ -V -- -c1
<jbicha> but what does that mean?
<ricotz> jbicha, this make the symbol check less strict, so "c1" only fails if symbols were removed
<jbicha> I should leave it at c4 for release then?
<ricotz> yes
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i just noticed that firefox still relies on gconf for getting proxy settings
<kenvandine> but network properties only manages it in gsettings :(
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, i thought the only thing still using gconf was accessibility :/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, is that known?
<kenvandine> :(
<chrisccoulson> no
 * kenvandine files a bug
<seb128> kenvandine, g-c-c is supposed to still copy values to gconf for those old applications btw
<seb128> but better to read in gsettings directly if we can
<kenvandine> oh ?
<kenvandine> it isn't working...
<kenvandine> neither firefox or libproxy was picking up the settings
<kenvandine> until i set them manually in gconf
<kenvandine> should i file a bug against g-c-c too?
<seb128> it's g-s-d, but the gconf gsettings key is off there, I mentioned it to rodrigo today, I think he fixed it in the vcs
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e gsd has code to copy gsettings to gconf
<seb128> kenvandine, would be nice if you can check at beta1 and file a bug if that's still an issue ;-)
<kenvandine> so you think this is fixed, just not in oneiric yet?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> right I mentioned it today to rodrigo
<seb128> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/revision/181
<seb128> kenvandine, you can turn the key locally and see how it goes
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't see firefox using gconf anywhere else :/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, it definitely getting them from gconf... i can enable/disable in gconf-editor and it switches between hitting my proxy and not
<seb128> it could use some lib that use gconf?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, does it use libproxy by chance?
<kenvandine> or libsoup
<kenvandine> i'll build gsd locally to verify that does the copy
<seb128> kenvandine, it's just a gsettings key change
<seb128> kenvandine, no need to rebuild, just use dconf-editor
<kenvandine> i would rather verify the package fixes it :)
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed it works :)
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/system/unixproxy/nsUnixSystemProxySettings.cpp
<chrisccoulson> m'eh
<chrisccoulson> i thought i'd got rid of all the gconf stuff already
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<chrisccoulson> it's way to late to get this fixed in oneiric, unless i reuest approval on yet another distro patch
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: so a change like that would have to land in what Firefox 9?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, yes
<chrisccoulson> which is 12 weeks after oneiric
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, we'll get the fix eventually in oneiric, does it matter if we have it at release or 3 months later?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we still have the gsettings to gconf gsd gateway but it's an hack
<seb128> better to get firefox fixed if we can
<seb128> that hack will likely lead to issues
<seb128> i.e users not using GNOME and running g-s-d
<ayan> seb128: lp: 759963, i attached a debdiff for the gvfs package SRU in that bug.  please let me know if there is anything else i need to do.
<seb128> ayan, hey
<ayan> hey!
<seb128> ayan, sorry I didn't notice your query before, better to ping on public channels
<ayan> no problem.
<ayan> it is probably best that you missed it anyway -- i was struggling with debuild and debdiff. :^) kamal@canonical straightened me out though.
<seb128> ayan, the debdiff looks fine, you should have a natty-proposed target
<seb128> not natty
<seb128> you want to mention that it comes from upstream git in the changelog or patch itself
<seb128> subscribe ubuntu-sponsors as well
<ayan> seb128: i'd like this to go into natty.
<seb128> ayan, right, natty-proposed, it's a sru
<seb128> natty is a stable distro, it's frozen and can't get any update
<seb128> you can only get things to natty-proposed that will go to natty-updates after testing
<kenvandine> cyphermox, hey, have you started working on evolution yet?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i am doing empathy, which needs libfolks 0.6, which needs eds vala bindings
<kenvandine> cyphermox, when you update eds, can you enable building the vala bindings?
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure he's around he was not there for the meeting I think and didn't reply to my ping this afternoon
<seb128> kenvandine, you can maybe rebuild the current version with vala or do the eds update
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> i won't block on him
<seb128> kenvandine, btw indicator-datetime didn't get it update yet it seems (there is a new tarball, I think I overlooked it when I sponsored the other ones, it shows up on version)
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... i'll check
<seb128> thanks
 * kenvandine sees things are starting to require valac-0.14
<kenvandine> maybe i should make gwibber buildable with that
<barry> hi folks.  i tried to install fglrx but that broke my oneiric, so i disabled it, but now my desktop is pretty hosed.  no dock, no indicators.  any ideas how to fix this?
<jcastro> anyone on nvidia/oneiric with a broken X?
<jasoncwarner_> jcastro: I'm running nvidia and x is working
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh RAOF TheMuso robert_ancell https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-16 meeting time!
<RAOF> Woo, woo!
<robert_ancell> exciting!
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<jasoncwarner_> let's get this thing started officially: [TOPIC] X update
 * TheMuso almost forgot the meeting, as he has his head in a patch.
<bryceh> heya ho
<bryceh> got the wacom-demos package uploaded last week, which has the wayland compositor and utilities
<robert_ancell> bryceh, if you have time please hang around after meeting, I have questions about failsafe X
<bryceh> apt-get install wacom-demos ; wstart ;
<bryceh> robert_ancell, alright
 * RAOF presumes bryceh means *wayland*-demos
<bryceh> wayland-demos
<RAOF> Too much input hacking for bryceh!
<bryceh> indeed, looking at too many bugz
<bryceh> with not enough sleep
<bryceh> anyway, things seem nicely quiescent with X, so just going through old bug backlog and catching up on some toolsmithing
<RAOF> The recent updates seem to have caused lots of external monitor-hate with compiz - bug #824099 and a couple of others.  I don't think this is an X issue, though, as unity is happily drawing the top panel on each monitor.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in compiz "[~30 systems] Plugging in external monitor to VGA port makes both displays corrupted with thick slanted lines" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<bryceh> yeah, noticing some compiz/unity fallout lately
<RAOF> fglrx also seems like it's being a bit of a problem child; I'm not sure what's happening there yet.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF and bryceh I heard that flgrx was causing some problems...have you seen that?
<jasoncwarner_> oh
<jasoncwarner_> nm
<jasoncwarner_> Ok. thanks
<bryceh> yeah, I filed a fglrx bug on a problem I spotted
<jasoncwarner_> Robert, want to update us on LightDM and Unity Greeter?
<bryceh> black overlay on top of the screen; I filed it against fglrx-installer but suspect it's a compiz or unity bug... not sure
<bryceh> lp #825605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825605 in fglrx-installer "Unity displaying with black overlay" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825605
<RAOF> It looks like there may be problems with the fglrx driver itself - I've sent bug #823588 over to Alberto to see if he's got any insight.  There may also be some packaging problems - people seem to have trouble uninstalling fglrx.
<robert_ancell> ok, so seb128 turned on unity greeter by default last week.  No major problems spotted.  The final design will hopefully be signed off next week, so there will be some minor visual tweaks which may need freeze requests
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823588 in fglrx-installer "ATI driver suggested by Jockey makes system unusable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823588
<robert_ancell> Michael Terry has been working on getting the indicators working with it, which has been great.   The important features for the greeter before release are getting them working correctly and a11y.  In the daemon the last major feature is fallback X support
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: do you have everything you need from design at this point other than signoff?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, yes
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: great.
<robert_ancell> there are a number of minor bugs which will get fixed between now and release
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: any areas for concern or do most things look like they'll land?
<robert_ancell> I am worried about the a11y and the power management features, as it has come late in the cycle.  There's nothing technically too difficult about either but it's just a matter of getting enough time to implement and test
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: noted. once those land, let's sync and we can get some concentrated testing around both for a bit to work out the bugs...
<robert_ancell> aside from that I think we have got the important features in there, and the real nice to have stuff is bumped to 12.04
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: awesome. :)
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  That reminds me.  I need to file a bug - the design doesn't really plan for names as long as "Christopher James Halse Rogers" :)
<TheMuso> Yeah, and who knows how long some names in other locales are.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, robert_ancell
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: two updates coming from you...audio and a11y
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: want to start with a11y?
<TheMuso> Sure. My ubiquity a11y work has landed, however the installer team are having some trouble with other functionality they are wanting to introduce, so its not in the archive yet.
<TheMuso> However the testing I did on my own code prior to commit shows that things are working.
<TheMuso> But I will give it a good test once its on a daily.
<TheMuso> I am hammering unity 2d and finding accessibility bugs, which I am filing.
<TheMuso> Also working on a bit of churn that came about since upstrea decided to refactor GTK's accessibility code a little.
<TheMuso> as in trying to help actually get things working again, since some bits appear to be a little broken.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: ok
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: the holes you are seeing in 2d, are they big ones or little ones?
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: i.e. fixable?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Little ones at this point.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: awesome...
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Yes, very fixable, so far as I am aware.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: does this mean we'll have a fully accessibile system this cycle? from installer to greeter all the way to desktop?
<jasoncwarner_> (barring gtk issues)
<jasoncwarner_> ?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: At this point, yes.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: If you want to get a lit of a11y bugs for unity-2d, you want to look for bugs tagged a11y under the unity-2d source package. I can get you a URL if that helps.
<TheMuso> list
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: thanks, would be great
<TheMuso> As for audio, well Pulseaudio 0.99, what is to become 1.0 has been landed in oneiric, and its likely we will be pushing many a bugfix to this in the next month or so as bugs are found.
<jasoncwarner_> two items that always fall below radar that I'm trying to track are a11y and CJK
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: so, that list of bugs in 2d would be great
<TheMuso> The plan is to stick with 1.0 for the LTS, and have a solid and "just works" audio experience for the LTS, and for the hardware that supports it, there will be some jack detection funkyness in place too.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Sure.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Unity-2d a11y bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3alist=NEW&field.status%3alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3alist
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: anything else on a11y?
<TheMuso> gah thats not eh whole URL.
<TheMuso> hang on.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: if not, audio?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not from me atm.
<jasoncwarner_> sure
<TheMuso> I posted about audio further up.
<jasoncwarner_> oh, missed it, thanks
<jasoncwarner_> great
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: any word on a11y in 3d? hopefully we aren't far off from thta, but i don't know
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: No real word, I still think dx itself is trying to get its own house in order, but no change from the testing I did recently, I'll take another look today.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Ok here is the full URL. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&f
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: ok, thanks
<jasoncwarner_> alright... TheMuso RAOF robert_ancell bryceh anything else?
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  I've got something else - colord.  Kees has done a security review of it for the MIR and raised some issues.  They seem fixable, but it means that g-s-d and -control-centre are currently failing to build due to component-mismatch.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: any timeframe for fixing?
<RAOF> gsd and control-centre could be fixed by disabling colord support; Kees still needs to review some patches committed upstream which may address some of his concerns.
<bryceh> monthly meeting with Intel tomorrow
<bryceh> other than that, hoping to get a new xdiagnose release out this week, and usual bug work
<jasoncwarner_> alrighty...thanks everyone...
<bryceh> thanks
<RAOF> I don't have a timeframe for fixing.  I'll see how easy it would be to make colord run with an unpriviledged user rather than root.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ok...
<jasoncwarner_> thanks everyone...appreciate the work and effort. Gonna be a fun last couple of weeks.
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> [END MEETING]
<robert_ancell> bryceh, RAOF, so I'd like to get fallback X support working in lightdm today, any tips or tricks?
<robert_ancell> In particular, is the idea that fallback X is just an X server, or an X server and a session.  Is this concept Ubuntu only, or also used in other distros?
<bryceh> robert_ancell, the current failsafe-x is just a single application in the xserver (a troubleshooting tool)
<RAOF> I'm not familiar with other distros; it's not an upstream concept, though.
<robert_ancell> bryceh, so running it runs an X server and the app?
<bryceh> I'm not sure what the other distros do, but by default with gdm it would launch into a ncurses screen that would display the error log
<bryceh> robert_ancell, that's correct
<bryceh> robert_ancell, now, the idea of having something more session-ish has been kicked around, and may be a good idea
<robert_ancell> bryceh, so all I need to do is monitor the process (i.e. I don't need to wait for a SIGUSR1?), and if it quits, what should I interpret that as?
<bryceh> there are two failure modes I think we care about
<bryceh> one is if X itself keeps failing
<bryceh> that's typical if for instance you did "echo 'foo'>/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bryceh> the other is if there is a fault while X is running (a segfault or freeze)
<bryceh> this second mode is actually the more common of the two these days, but isn't what we have captured in the past, so I would leave it for follow on work.
<robert_ancell> bryceh, so, the plan is, if X fails to start (i.e. before SIGUSR1 is received), or the greeter fails to connect, then run the failsafe X server and consider the system to be broken and in need of repair by the user.  In all other cases just start a greeter
<bryceh> robert_ancell, for the first case, I don't recall offhand if there is a particular signal returned.  I seem to recall gdm would re-try a couple times and if it kept failing within a short period of time it'd kick into failsafe mode
<robert_ancell> There is one case that's a potential problem, which is the greeter connecting and then the X server failing a few seconds later, which would cause a restart cycle that should probably be handled better
<bryceh> I suppose that case will be obvious enough and we can deal with it in bug reports
<bryceh> robert_ancell, also, in gdm they had a configuration field for specifying a fallback xserver command line; do you plan to have something similar in lightdm's config?
<robert_ancell> Isn't that the same as fallback X, i.e. essentially "run this program if everything fails to start"
<robert_ancell> though it would probably be more consistent to have "run this X server and session if everything fails to start"
<bryceh> yes, same thing
<bryceh> well, almost the same thing
<bryceh> er, well no not the same exactly
<bryceh> robert_ancell, if X fails we want to start up a minimal X server with most things shut off, which we do by passing in a minimal xorg.conf which disables the video driver (in favor of a minimal driver like vesa/fbdev), etc.
<bryceh> so for that we need to be able to specify the xserver command line.  in gdm we did that by giving it a custom X server command line to run
<robert_ancell> bryceh, could we make it really simple and just have failsafe-config=/etc/X11/failsafe.conf?
<bryceh> maybe, let me doublecheck
<robert_ancell> and failsafe-session=/usr/sbin/failsafe-session
<bryceh> hmm, we had passed a few other arguments in addition to the xorg.conf
<bryceh> serverargs="${serverargs} -br -once -config $xorg_conf_failsafe -logfile /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log"
<bryceh>    # -br:      Black background
<bryceh>    # -once:    Terminate server after one session
<bryceh>    # -config:  Specify location of xorg.conf file to use
<bryceh>    #           Note: Only root can specify absolute paths
<bryceh>    # -logfile: Don't overwrite Xorg.0.log
<bryceh> (this is from /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer)
<bryceh> I should clarify, for GDM2 we used to put the xserver command into gdm's config file
<bryceh> but for GDM3 they dropped that functionality, so we did it via a udev rule iirc
<bryceh> er, s/udev/upstart/
<bryceh> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667777/
<bryceh> robert_ancell, so...  if lightdm just exited with non-zero status when X failed to start, we could have upstart catch it and fire up failsafe-x, instead of it being something lightdm had to manage.
<robert_ancell> oh, I see, so if I run failsafe X it's going to kill lightdm anyway
<robert_ancell> that sounds better
<bryceh> yeah
<robert_ancell> ok, so not much work for me to do there then :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-17
<bryceh> yeah, unless you have more upstart-fu than I...
<bryceh> robert_ancell, or should I just forget about gdm and do s/gdm/lightdm/ in the upstart script?
<robert_ancell> bryceh, I guess it would be nice if *any* dm failed to run failsafe X, and I think that's possible with upstart, though perhaps not the way it's currently configured
<robert_ancell> my upstart-fu is pretty bad
<bryceh> yeah mine too
<robert_ancell> I think in terms of what we want to support for Ubuntu we just need to support LightDM, but in terms of supporting derivatives we want to aim for "any display manager"
<jcastro> bryceh: RAOF: you guys getting any reports of X not working on oneiric?
<jcastro> just happened to me today
 * desrt raises his hand
<robert_ancell> jcastro, unity is broken for me
<robert_ancell> desrt, heh, caught you lurking... I have a gdbus question
<desrt> sure
<robert_ancell> desrt, there is a bug in lightdm, where it calls g_dbus_proxy_new_for_bus_sync for AccountsService, but this succeeds even if the AccountsService does not exist.  It should fallback to /etc/passwd in this case.  Am I interpreting g_dbus_proxy_new_for_bus_sync wrong?
<desrt> yes.  i think so.
<desrt> in theory you can have a proxy that attempts to do no communication with the remote
<robert_ancell> well, the docs say it's going to get all the properties of that object.  And how can it fail if it doesn't actually do any connecting?
<robert_ancell> and why have sync/async methods if they have the same result?
<desrt> the object might exist at a later date
<desrt> _sync() does all that needs to be done and returns
<desrt> _async() does it all in the background and you get a call later
<robert_ancell> so, what is the way to detect if a service exists?
<desrt> g_dbus_proxy_get_name_owner() should give a dbus unique name string if it exists, or NULL if not
<bryceh> jcastro, heh all of our bug reports are about X not working ;-)  but no, none have been reported about  it failing to start up
<jcastro> bryceh: heh
<desrt> the proxy is constructed in such a way that the service may come and go and you get to find out about that
<desrt> so when you create it and the service does not exist, you get empty properties (for example)
<desrt> when the service pops into existence the properties will be populated
<desrt> and you can notify on g-name-owner property to find out about the transition
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok, cheers
<bryceh> jcastro, fwiw what jono's described is sounding like a failure well before X comes into the picture, so probably not an X bug
<jcastro> yeah mine sounds similar
<bryceh> well, almost certainly not an X bug.  Could still be a graphics problem though, but that'd be more likely a kernel drm driver bug.
<robert_ancell> Is this known to people: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiozeitgeist.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<jcastro> bryceh: I thought it was just nvidia breakage and was going to wait until tomorrow, but then jono was like "mine doesn't work either"
<cyphermox> kenvandine: sure, I'll do the evolution stuff soon (sorry, was travelling)
<cyphermox> soon = some time later tonight, before going to bed. you know, standard conference operating hours ;)
<cyphermox> unless you need it earlier than that?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i enable the vala bindings and upload eds
<kenvandine> but i didn't bump it
<cyphermox> bump it?
<kenvandine> s/enable/enabled
<cyphermox> oh ok
<kenvandine> cyphermox, oh... i guess you missed seb's request to bump it ;)
<kenvandine> 3.1.5 is out
<cyphermox> no, no, I saw that
<kenvandine> ok
<cyphermox> I spoke to jelmer briefly about that seeing as I noticed 3.1.5 of e-mapi was out when I was going to review his upload
<kenvandine> i just quickly enabled the vala bindings so i could unblock libfolks and empathy
<cyphermox> sure
<kenvandine> well i need to run, thx!
<kenvandine> bbiab
<cyphermox> so I'll go ahead and update eds/evo to get the rest of the evo stuff to 3.1.5
<cyphermox> thanks to you!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hm.  How do you get back to the login screen after you've suspended from it? :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Once I resume I end up at the gnome-screensaver unlock dialog, and I don't know lightdm's password :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that's very odd because lightdm doesn't run gnome-screensaver
<robert_ancell> go to a terminal and see what launched it
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It's running as lightdm
<RAOF> Launched from /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver --no-daemon
<robert_ancell> what else is running as lightdm?
<RAOF> dbus-launch, dconf-service, gvfsd, notification-daemon, geoclue, unity-greeter, indicator-*, pulseaudio.
<RAOF> I'd guess that indicator-session's to blame - I suspended from that.
<robert_ancell> aha
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can you file a bug on indicator-session that it shouldn't lock the screen when in greeter mode and subscribe mterry to that?
<robert_ancell> it may already be known, but I'm not sure
<RAOF> Certainly.
<robert_ancell> I think there's some indicator patches that are taking some time to flow through
<jbicha> there's already a bug, we just need to point it to indicator-session then
<jbicha> bug 812804
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812804 in unity-greeter "lightdm asks for password when resuming from suspend even when no one is logged in" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812804
<jbicha> robert_ancell: done
<robert_ancell> jbicha, thanks
 * RAOF will stop fiddling with that bug then :)
<jbicha> I don't know if the description needs changed or if you want to add some extra comments to it
<jbicha> it didn't happen with the example greeter but the example greeter was simpler
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, it will be unity-greeter specific
<robert_ancell> desrt, is this valid? g_variant_get (parameters, "(&sa(ss))", &type, &property_iter) where property_iter is 'GVariantIter property_iter'
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> kirkland: ah, thanks for the info
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ffox install path> thanks!
<pitti> dobey: mono/rbox/gtk3> well, we can decide all we want, as long as there's no gtk3 music store, we can't switch to rbox; and since we are past FF now, banshee will be the default
<pitti> dobey: having a music store for rb would be nice, of course, but it's not a release blocker
<cyphermox> morning pitti
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> good, good
<jbicha> good morning
<pitti> hey jbicha
<jbicha> pitti: I am looking at gnome-themes-standard and think we should split out the accessibility themes and include them
<jbicha> by default like we did in previous releases, & my question is whether we should ship all 4 of them or not
<jbicha> *3 High, HighInverse, and Low (although I don't think Low is very useful)
<pitti> gnome-themes-standard is in universe right now, but I suppose it's easy enough to MIR
<pitti> now that we have a 3.1 version
<pitti> but the full 1 MB seems too big, so splitting out the a11y themes is appreciated
<jbicha> g-t-s also includes Adwaita which isn't strictly needed in Unity
<jbicha> before, we had a gnome-accessibility-themes-extra, do we want to do that or just put all 3 in the one package?
<RAOF> You know what would be nice?  If my wireless didn't drop and reconnect every 2-3 minutes.
<pitti> jbicha: I think we should just split out the a11y themes we need into one binary package, instead of one package per theme; sounds easier?
<pitti> RAOF: that sounds awful; I had that when I got my new router
<pitti> RAOF: I disabled 80211n and forced it back to g; 54 MBit is enough for my purposes
<pitti> that fixed the hangs
<pitti> actually, it wasn't reconnects, but connection hangs
<RAOF> pitti: I think I'll leave it; I've got a cat5 cable plugged in now.
<jbicha> pitti: the old gnome-accessibility-themes is still on the desktop CD anyway
<pitti> jbicha: ah, that's the gtk2 one, so we'll need to replace that
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell good morning
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hola!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning! Just posted a comment on bug 827176.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827176 in language-selector "fontconfig-voodoo crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827176
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> GunnarHj: good morning
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Greetings.
<jasoncwarner_>  hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti,  good morning
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, figuring this out is on my today's list indeed
<rickspencer3> I thought it might be a tad early for you, I forgot you were an early riser
<pitti> working for 1:30 hours already :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good. I haven't been able to reproduce the bug, because of that python bug...
<rickspencer3> pitti, you stuyd
<rickspencer3> stud*
<pitti> rickspencer3: I blame my wife for it :) she's getting up at 6, so am I
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm an early riser too, but people here stay up laaaate
<rickspencer3> when I am in bed, I can hear other people having their dinners
<pitti> c'est la France
<rickspencer3> indeed
<rickspencer3> oui, c'est bon
<jbicha> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-themes-standard/3.1.5/+merge/71815
<pitti> jbicha: great work, thanks! queueing for sponsoring
<RAOF> Oh, hi compiz.  Why are you using 6.6GiB of virtual memory?
<pitti> it doesn't here, as it crashes every hour
<pitti> nice trick to circumvent memleaks
<micahg> RAOF: I had firefox using that much the other day
<RAOF> It appears to have so many open memory maps that gnome-system-monitor is unable to render them :)
<RAOF> Oh!  There we go.  Crash.
<RAOF> Hm.  6.8GiB of gem_objects?  That's not good.
<pitti> where do you see the 6.8 GiB? in ps ux?
<RAOF> Compiz was in gnome-system-monitor, the virtual size; it's since crashed, so it's now down to a more reasonable 700MiB.
<RAOF> Hm.  / 1.3GiB.
<RAOF> That's fast :)
<pitti> RAOF: you call 700 MB "reasonable"?
<pitti> (FWIW, it's 87 MB here)
<RAOF> Virtual, or resident?
<pitti> g-s-monitor doesn't say -- it just says "memory"
<RAOF> That's resident - shared.
<pitti> I suppose it's resident
<RAOF> You need to turn on the virtual memory column to get these numbers.
<RAOF> But the 6.8GiB (now 7.3GiB) gem_objects is from /sys/kernel/dri/0/i915_gem_objects
<pitti> ah, 704 virtual here
<RAOF> Compiz would appear to be leaking textures.
 * pitti doesn't have /sys/kernel/dri
<RAOF> Bah.  /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_gem_objects; you'll need root to read it.
<pitti> 3374 objects, 500711424 bytes
<pitti> ^ first line here
<pitti> i. e. 500 MB
<pitti> when I do some operations like switching desktop etc., the number wiggles a bit, but it doesn't seem to leak here
<pitti> this is intel arrandale
<RAOF> I think something may have gone crazy here; it looks like gtk-window-decorator was what was eating all those goats.
<RAOF> After killing it I'm down to 310636544 bytes worth of gem objects.
<RAOF> (And I'm no longer under terrible memory pressure)
<RAOF> Tell you what, SSDs even make the user experience during swap thrashing better ;)
<pitti> RAOF: heh, it's much closer to RAM than a rotary HDD, indeed :)
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, guten Morgen
<mvo> meh, my window maximize keysettings does no longer work after the latest update
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<mvo> guten morgen pi
<mvo> pitt
<mvo> i
<pitti> mvo: Alt+F5/Alt+F10 still work here; but the case that stopped working is that Alt+F10 doesn't unmaximize any more
<pitti> I find that pretty confusing, as I was regularly using it for that
<mvo> I have a custom one (ctrl-0) and I guess gnome ate it
<pitti> did someone ask you to run unity --reset by chance?
<mvo> no, my launcher icons are still 32px just like before
<pitti> I don't think anything changed yesterday wrt this
<mvo> hm, focus follow mouse is done as well
<mvo> its been a while since I restarted the session
<mvo> may well be that this change is a couple of days old
 * pitti still uses FFM; I'd get crazy without it
<mvo> focus follow mouse is done as well
<mvo> gnoe
<pitti> but I had to turn it back on after unity --reset a few weeks ago
<pitti> (in ccsm)
<mvo> yeah, I used to set it in metacity
 * mvo fires up ccsm
<tjaalton> is the new alt-tab behaviour done on purpose?
<pitti> mvo: tpying is hrad, isn't it?
<mvo> it is, isn't it ;)
<pitti> tjaalton: eew, that's totally broken..
<tjaalton> tell me about it..
<mvo> but once I had my first cup of tea its usually much better
<tjaalton> there's no way to pick up a specific window anymore
<pitti> it killed my terminals!
<mvo> it just hides them, no?
<tjaalton> it'll pop up every window of the app, even the ones that were minimized
<pitti> oh, not killed, but apparently minimized them
<pitti> but it seems to overlay terminals with other apps, so there's no way to pick the ones beneath it
<RAOF> tjaalton: You're looking at bug #825036 and bug #825029
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825036 in unity "Switching behaviour to a group is awkward" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825036
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825029 in unity "When alt-tabbing to an application with multiple windows the focused window is not raised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825029
<RAOF> tjaalton: But there is a way to pick a specific window - hit the down arrow when the group is focused in alt-tab.
<RAOF> We should totally sick DBO on those ^^^
<tjaalton> huh, now it does both the old and new stuff at the same time
<tjaalton> here, that is
<tjaalton> I get both popups
<RAOF> Yeah, you should disable the staticswitcher plugin.
<RAOF> Lest compiz SIGSEGV at you.
 * RAOF heads due pilates.
<tjaalton> i'd rather turn off the unity switcher, but apparently there's no way to do that :)
<tjaalton> oh, there is
<pedro_> good morning
<Sweetshark> pitti: could you sync translate-toolkit-1.9.0-1 from debian to oneiric? after some careful checking it seems all remaining ubuntu customizations are obsolete.
<pitti> Sweetshark: done
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<mvo> tjaalton: what knob is it?
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> wie gehts? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: feeling quite well again, just a bit of a cold left, thanks!
<pitti> happily hacking along again
<seb128> great
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/translate-toolkit/+bug/827852
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 827852 in translate-toolkit "lp:/ubuntu/oneiric/translate-toolkit is all messed up" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> Sweetshark: actually the sync should take care of this automatically
<pitti> Sweetshark: if it doesn't, can you please poke james_w?
<tjaalton> mvo: from ccsm open the unity plugin capplet, then change the "key to start the switcher" to something else
<Sweetshark> pitti: Ill try to remember to have a look after the sync
<mvo> thanks tjaalton
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you work on today?
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you need help or reviews on anything today?
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, if you could have a look at the gnome-color-manager branch, it doesn't build for me
<seb128> RAOF, thanks for the glib fix, though it's weird that zg stops the session
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'll finish for now folks 0.6 and the new gnome-contacts release
<seb128> rodrigo_, hum, ken started on that update as well I think, did you work on it yet?
<seb128> rodrigo_, he built eds with vapi for it
<rodrigo_> seb128, no
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll have a look
<seb128> or wait for him to be online
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti, chrisccoulson, btw if some of you want to do some etherpad sponsoring that would be welcome ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> seb128: I have https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-themes-standard/3.1.5/+merge/71815 queued for me today
<seb128> pitti, danke
<rodrigo_> I'll have a look at the gnome-games proposal
<seb128> I will look at gjs and gnome-shell
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
<seb128> robert_ancell, got my email?
<seb128> robert_ancell, could you look at bug #823775 this week?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 823775 in lightdm "Cannot login: could not update ICEauthority file .ICEauthority" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823775
<seb128> ignore the title, it got hijacked
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, will look tomorrow.  Was Michael also looking at it you said?
<seb128> robert_ancell, kirkland and pitti added some comments as well
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you? enjoyed the holidays in berlin?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, I loved Berlin.  I wish I'd spent some more time there outside of the conference
<seb128> robert_ancell, he dumped his comments on the bug but I don't think he looked further, he figured that it was an ecryptfs issue and that login to a vt was the workaround, not the .Xauthority thing
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> I need to find a way to regression test ecryptfs behaviour
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will check with him today and keep you updated so you don't duplicate work
<bryceh> hi seb128, that glib regression was Fun
<seb128> bryceh, hey, thanks for sending the email on the list, though with some luck not a lot of people have that old deprecated binary leftover
<pitti> sorry that we didn't catch it in the testing, seems that both seb128 and I have natty (or newer) installs
<seb128> pitti, no, I've older ones
<seb128> but I tend to clean installed craps once a cycle
<pitti> libzeitgeist-gio only exits in maverick
<seb128> so I probably cleaned that one over time
<bryceh> seb128, no prob, yeah hope we caught it quickly enough.
<seb128> bryceh, well as pitti said it's only an issue for people who tried unity before natty
<seb128> and didn't clean the deprecated binaries
<seb128> we don't do a good job at cleaning deprecated things on upgrade though it seems
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you get my email btw?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I listed some other bugs I found worth looking at there in case of that's of any use to you ;-)
<cdbs> The background in my Lightdm unity-greeter is black. What does this point toward, robert_ancell ?
<bryceh> seb128, ah yes that should limit the scope
<bryceh> the system I repro'd on has been upgraded since as long as I can remember
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, haven't replied to it though...
<seb128> robert_ancell, no need to reply
<robert_ancell> cdbs, which greeter?
<cdbs> robert_ancell: unity-greeter
<seb128> robert_ancell, well no hurry to reply, there are some questions but it was mostly to point the interesting bugs
<cdbs> robert_ancell: version 0.0.2-0ubuntu2
<robert_ancell> seb128, in short, I agree with the list, and it's useful to summarise it that way.
<robert_ancell> cdbs, so everything else works but just the background is black?
<cdbs> robert_ancell: yup
<cdbs> robert_ancell: everything works as expected
<cdbs> robert_ancell: And in --test-mode
<cdbs> robert_ancell: The background is black there as well, except for the backgrounds of alice and bob
<seb128> robert_ancell, great, thanks
<robert_ancell> cdbs, the background is set in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf, I'm guessing you don't have it installed
<cdbs> hmm
 * cdbs checks
<robert_ancell> it's hardcoded to the default ubuntu one, but perhaps it needs fixing
<cdbs> robert_ancell: yup, it is unset
<cdbs> robert_ancell: But this isn't the right way that file was meant for, right? Unity-greeter should install a default config file
 * cdbs didn't play around with that since a fresh install
<robert_ancell> oh, did you change that or did something else do that?  The file should be installed with defaults and not need to be edited
<cdbs> robert_ancell: Which package installs that file?
<robert_ancell> cdbs, it should be part of unity-greeter
 * cdbs runs apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter
<cdbs> robert_ancell: still a black background
<cdbs> and no file
<robert_ancell> cdbs, because it's in /etc/ dpkg might try and not modify the file
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti, other packaging experts: ^^ does this make sense?
<robert_ancell> cdbs, what is in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf?
<seb128> robert_ancell, cdbs: right, etc conffiles are special
<pitti> robert_ancell: dpkg will only update this file if it wasn't modified
<seb128> they will preserve your changes, including deletion
<cdbs> robert_ancell: There's no such file
<seb128> if you deleted it, it will not come back
<pitti> well, if it was modified, and teh package ships a new one, it'll ask you which one to take
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti, will a --purge fix that?
<pitti> and what seb128 said
<seb128> you need to dpkg --conffile-missing
<cdbs> thanks
<pitti> that's dpkg -i --force-confmiss
<pitti> yes, if the admin removes a file, dpkg respects that and doesn't bring it back
<seb128> right, I was looking for the real name of the option, I don't use it often enough to memorize it :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, the next lightdm has nested x server support.  I think you were interesting in that for testing
<seb128> robert_ancell, \o/
<robert_ancell> dm-tool --add-nested-seat :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, can I get a "lightdm rocks" sticker to put on my laptop? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, If you can find someone with artistic talent :)  Get them to make a logo for it while you're at it...
<seb128> let's wait for Didier to be back, maybe his gf can do it, he asked her if she should do an icon for dconf-editor already I think ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, speaking of dconf-editor I think people mentioned it doesn't handle override files correctly
<seb128> like ignore those :p
<rodrigo_> hmm, weird, g-games fails building with GTK_CLUTTER_TEXTURE undefined symbol, but both the header and the lib are being used when building
 * robert_ancell wonders why he ever let desrt twist his arm into making dconf-editor
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, :)
<pitti> Sweetshark:
<pitti>  o gaupol: python-aeidon
<pitti>     [Reverse-Recommends: translate-toolkit]
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^ FYI, new from components-mismatches
<pitti> so if that's required, it needs a MIR, otherwise a demotion to suggests
<seb128> pitti, do you know why there is a 6mb difference between the x86 and amd64 iso?
<pitti> seb128: I think it's just that amd64 packages generally tend to be a tad bigger
<seb128> pitti, it's the other way around there
<pitti> i. e. it's not that one extra package on the amd64 CD
<seb128> x86 is 6mb over amd64
<pitti> seb128: right, x86 has an extra langpack
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> so we are basically on target now?
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm. debian had a dep from translate-toolkit on gaupol, which we removed. now debian depends on python-aeidon, so I assumed our change was not needed anymore. I didnt check for python-aeidon being in main though :(
<pitti> also, amd64 hasn't built for about three days
<seb128> pitti, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110817/
<seb128> pitti, it has all images?
<pitti> seb128: yes, seems so; if we drop the Chinese langpack, we are on target, and if we rebuild fresh -base langpacks, even more so
<pitti> seb128: yes, it just copies the previous one for the failed ones
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> or someone retried it, that could also be
<pitti> I just got a failed amd64 log
<seb128> well the manifest is from yesterday
<pitti> yesterday's failed due to mono
<pitti> seb128: ah, so there was a second build attempt yesterday which worked, and today's failed again
<pitti> but at least that's reasonably current then
<seb128> ok
<jbicha> I think mono's broken again, just in a different way
<ajmitch> broken how?
<jbicha> my mono-runtime is stuck at 2.10.3-1, trying to upgrade it removes all of mono or something
<jbicha> oh never mind, I guess I just didn't wait long enough for everything to come through
<ajmitch> hm, failed to build on i386
<jbicha> no, that still didn't work, I'm on amd64
<ajmitch> yeah, but arch:all would be built on i386
<ajmitch> whatever's breaking doesn't look healthy in that build log for mono
<seb128> bryceh, btw, feel free to upload your xchat-gnome work, I see you have a merge request for it, did you want some review? is there anything which was blocking you to upload?
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<oier> Hi, I am was wondering if somebody could help me by reviewing indicator bug over at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151 I have one approval so there is just one left
<oier> it's a fairly simple python indicator for displaying and regularly updating a Launchpad bug list (for example bitesize bugs). It notifies you when there are new bugs that match the bug search pattern
 * pitti hugs mvo for the s-c port to gir-gmenu
<mvo> :)
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/python-gmenu
<pitti> so that just leaves alacarte for main
<pitti> seb128: ^ is this still being supported upstream, or should we just kill it?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/python-gmenu
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> -- oneiric/main i386 deps on alacarte:
<pitti> gnome-panel
<pitti> (and some rdepends from metapackages which are trivial to fix)
<seb128> pitti, it's still useful for the fallback session but not really actively maintained though
<seb128> you can maybe keep it a bit to see if somebody is interested to fix it?
<pitti> just asking because python-gmenu is NBS now
<pitti> ok, sure
<seb128> well you can delete it and we can put it back later on as well
<pitti> seb128: FTR, I have a pygobject 2.90.1 package ready, and a split build for pygobject-2; uploading both to experimental now
<seb128> it just seems easier to keep it broken for a bit, see if somebody comes with a fix or delete it if it doesn't happen
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> seb128: not that urgent, I was just curious whether we should package a new alacarte or so
<pitti> with the fixes from this morning it seems most stuff is happy, just software-center breaks with 2.90.1
<seb128> pitti, ok, it's a bit unmaintained so there nothing to package yet
<pitti> apparently at some point it uses both "gobject" and "gi.repository"
<pitti> I'm looking at that now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, if you get an empty todolist after that do you think you would have time today or later this week to look at the retracers?
<seb128> we sort of could use them running
<seb128> especially now that the new unity etc landed
<pitti> yeah, I know
<pitti> I hope that there's yet another easy workaround than "set up a root machine in the DC"
<seb128> rodrigo__, how did you fix the gnome-games build issue? just curious
<rodrigo__> seb128, updated some related packages and seems that fixed it, let's see if it works on the server
<seb128> ok
<pitti> mvo: hm, softwarecenter/utils.py stilll uses "import gmenu"
<pitti> mvo: but I'm looking into trunk anyway to fix some static/GI bindings mix (which causes crashes with pygobject 2.90)
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ bug 827848
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827848 in firefox "firefox 6 , ubuntu 11.04 64 bit ATI proprietary driver" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827848
<chrisccoulson> i wish people would stop tweaking options in about:config, then reporting a bug when everything breaks
<chrisccoulson> especially a bug which might make us think there is a regression in a stable update
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can't we detect that in the apport hook?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm going to add this to the apport hook
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we had someone report an identical issue straight after deploying firefox 5, and it turned out to be the same issue
<chrisccoulson> i wonder where they're getting the idea to tweak this preference from?
<chrisccoulson> woohoo - firefox 9! - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> and 8 for those less brave https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you got to much free time
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should better take on some GNOME updates ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i wish ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, there are still gnome updates left to take?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, check the etherpad
<seb128> there are half a dozen
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i'll take a look
<chrisccoulson> i guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/6.0 for the 7.0 release can wait a day or so ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<pedro_> guys i've created a report for 'new' bugs filed since 24 hours: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/new-bugs-since-24hours.html
<pedro_> and another one for 7 days
<pedro_> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/new-bugs-since-7days.html
<pedro_> those are updated every 6 minutes so should be accurate
<pedro_> if you'd like to have something like that for i don't know 15 days, 1 month etc just let me know
<pedro_> i'll send an email to the list with that
<pitti> mvo: I guess you are going to crossburn me for https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/software-center/gi-fixes/+merge/71854 ..
<pitti> mvo: but as there's a high chance that pygobject 3.0 will be required for gnome 3.2, I rather want to be prepared and fix our stuff before this lands (cf. my uploads from this morning)
<mvo> pitti: geh, pyflakes will cry
<mvo> pitti: thanks for doing this work though
<pitti> mvo: just did a followup comment to show the breakage of the gtk2 version
<pitti> mvo: I tested this with oneiric pygobject, gtk 2/3 versions, and the pygobject 2.90 bits from jhbuild/debian experimental
<pitti> mvo: why will pyflakes cry, but not you?
<mvo> pitti: I would like to factor the gio stuff into its own isolated module to avoid the if have_gi: but otherwise its fine of course
<pitti> mvo: ah, sure
<mvo> pitti: pyflakes will not like the double imports, if foo: import gobject as GObject else: import GObject. but thats fine, I can add a workaround for this easily
<pitti> ah, it doesn't see conditional imports?
<mvo> yeah, it does not understand them
<pitti> I did the "import gobject as GObject" trick to avoid having these "if have_gi" stuff everywhere
<mvo> so it thinks that its a redefinition of a unused var
<mvo> yeah, that is nice
<mvo> keeps the diff smaller
<pitti> I just need it where the static gio API differs from the C API
 * mvo nods
<pitti> mvo: btw, if you want to try this, you need the aptdaemon version I'm currently uploading (r670)
<pitti> and with that, high high high time for lunch *starve*
<mvo> ok, enjoy
 * mvo notes that the whole pygi stuff is all a bit  of a bumpy ride
<rodrigo_> lunch time, bbl
<pitti> mvo: heh, indeed :/ but it only really gets hairy when you mix the two
<pitti> mvo: oh, merged already? thanks!
<pitti> mvo: "Gio #pyflakes" -> that looks weird
<pitti> that's still causing a call to the module, doesn't it?
<mvo> pitti: its just there to make pyflakes happy by pretending to access it once
<mvo> pitti: yeah, merged, I feel like RSN we switch to gtk3 exclusively
<seb128> mvo, next cycle?
<seb128> desrt, there?
<desrt> nope
<seb128> great
 * desrt looks around
<desrt> what can i do for you?
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/668243/ do you see anything wrong there?
<dobey> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/817133/comments/21
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 817133 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needspackaging] ubuntuone-installer needs packaged" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> desrt, the value seems wrong when there is no user value for this key
<desrt> seb128: no set mapping? :)
<seb128> desrt, there is a set mapping as well
<seb128> desrt, it's the gnome-control-center info panel
<seb128> the "use fallback" toggle
<desrt> nod.
<pitti> dobey: ah, thanks for the clarification
<seb128> it gets the wrong value if I "reset to default in dconf-editor"
<seb128> it gets the right value if I edit and press enter
<seb128> it get it wrong if I unset
<seb128> i.e it gets "gnome" system default as not matching
<seb128> but user value matches
<seb128> it's a bit weird
<dobey> pitti: sure. i just want to get it done already, since it was supposed to have been done/in last thursday :-/
<desrt> is this in the distro or ppas?
<desrt> no jhbuild-type voodoo going on?
<seb128> desrt, it's upstream
<desrt> okay
<seb128> well distro
<seb128> upstream code from my system
<desrt> just wanted to eliminate a possible class of problems
<seb128> desrt, open your gnome-control-center
<seb128> desrt, system info
<seb128> graphics
<desrt> "System Settings"(tm) you mean :)
<seb128> is the "use fallback" toggle on for you?
<desrt> it's off.
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> I'm wondering why it's on there :-(
 * desrt tries to reread what you said
<seb128> the toggle is on the left with a "1" there under gnome-shell
<desrt> is it possible that a vendor override is involved here?
<seb128> until I change org.gnome.desktop.session to "gnome"
<desrt> uh
<seb128> desrt, indeed we have one
<desrt> something is broken here
<seb128> 10_gnome-session-common.gschema.override:session-name="ubuntu"
<desrt> okay
<seb128> dconf-editor doesn't show overrides, grrr
<desrt> i bet the problem is that ... ya :)
<desrt> the value you think you have is not the one that you do have :)
<seb128> it still doesn't explain why my guest session running gnome-shell doesn't get that key set to "gnome"
<desrt> the only way it would be is if someone wrote something to dconf explicity
<desrt> *explicitly
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> I got confused by dconf-editor not handling overrides
<desrt> there's someone who you might know that you can bother about that =)
<chrisccoulson> grr, hurry up PPA's. i want new crack now!
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I pinged him early today about a similar issue ;-)
<desrt> seb128: next time you see him, please ask him to read the GVariant documentation as well
<seb128> desrt, what did he do wrongly?
<desrt> nothing yet =)
<desrt> just pinged on IRC about get("a(...)", &iter) with 'GVariantIter iter;'
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, not another one (bug 827952)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827952 in firefox "problems after update to firefox6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827952
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: can we play with OnShowIn GNOME or Unity to display the right printing ui?
<chrisccoulson> repeat after me - "i must not change the value of layers.acceleration.force-enabled" :)
<pitti> seb128: that would be better indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but but, somebody on the internet suggested to change it!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if somebody on the internet suggested it, it must be a good thing to try!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, of course nothing on the internet is ever wrong :)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, do you have any ideas for how we could engage more users and get them testing https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next (ie, the firefox beta channel)?
<jibel> pitti, could you have a look at bug 828010 when you get a minute ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828010 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in function(): markup_escape_text() takes exactly 2 argument(s) (1 given)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828010
<pitti> jibel: queueing (currently debugging bug 827176 )
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827176 in language-selector "fontconfig-voodoo crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827176
<jibel> pitti, great, thanks
 * jibel wonders if there is a secret league to keep him from filing new bugs
<pitti> jibel: a simple "apport-bug packagename" doesn't crash, though :)
<jibel> pitti, Yeah, and "while true; do apport-bug compiz; sleep 300; done" would spare me some keystrokes ;-)
<pitti> lol
<pitti> ok, language-selector fixed, on to apport
<pitti> jibel: apport fix uploaded
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<seb128> slomo, hey
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, that's my plan, using OnlyShowIn=Unity for s-c-p and GNOME for the other
<pitti> ok, need to run; see you tomorrow!
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, how's gnome-contacts 0.1.2?
<rodrigo_> hey kenvandine, was waiting for you
<rodrigo_> seb told me you were working on folks 0.6, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> you need that?
<rodrigo_> it's needed for g-c 0.1.2
<rodrigo_> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> working on it now
<kenvandine> i had to build eds with vala bindings for it
<rodrigo_> ok, let me know if you need my help on something
<rodrigo_> yeah
<kenvandine> did that last night
<kenvandine> should have folks done soon
<rodrigo_> cool
<rodrigo_> the g-c branch is ready, just needs a build with hopefully no errors with folks 0.6.0
<kenvandine> great... soname bump in folks
<cyphermox> good morning!
<kenvandine> good morning cyphermox
<basso> uhm
<cyphermox> kenvandine: it was late, starting eds now
<kenvandine> cool
<basso> anyone have idea how to get nouveau driver to work?
<kenvandine> it isn't blocking me at all
<kenvandine> basso, sorry, not me
<basso> :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you restart the dconf service from the postinst or something with the update btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i didn't add anything to restart it. did you want me to?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, desrt mentioned before that it should be restarted due to the maybe types addition
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if some client tries to write some of those and the old service is still running it will break
<chrisccoulson> is there a way to restart it safely?
<slomo> seb128: hi
<seb128> good question, that was discussed with desrt and vuntz, we suggested adding a "reload on SIGHUP"
<seb128> dunno what happened to that
<seb128> slomo, hey, unping in fact, I was having a gconf sink error and I was wondering if some part of gstreamer were depending on the gconf element still but it comes from gnome-media itself
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but at the same time nothing use maybe types and it's only until session restart, maybe let's wait for the next update if that does the reload on sighup thing
<davmor2> kenvandine: gwibber doesn't seem to be updating tiles again :(
<kenvandine> davmor2, interesting... in any stream?
<davmor2> kenvandine: indeed.  It updates completely if I start it fresh and then just stops
<kenvandine> and you are still running 3.1.4.2?
<kenvandine> not trunk or anything?
<davmor2> kenvandine: ii  gwibber  3.1.4.2-0ubuntu1 Open source social networking client for GNOME
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> LC_COLLATE="C" gwibber 2>/dev/null
<kenvandine> run that
<kenvandine> see if it updates
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm deliberately not using ppa version for this kinda reason :0
<kenvandine> davmor2, :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, ping me in a bit and let me know either way
<davmor2> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> davmor2, thx!
<mterry> Is anyone having X problems (intel driver)
<seb128> mterry, what sort of problems? but not that I noticed
<kenvandine> i haven't noticed any
<mterry> seb128, when running 'startx', I get ddxSigGiveUp in my log, with no preceding error.
<seb128> urg
<seb128> mterry, some people had a no working session yesterday due to the glib update and still having zeitgeist-gio installed but out of that didn't read any issue today
<seb128> mterry, still mentioning the zg thing in case it's of any use but that's likely a different issue if you get a ddxSigGiveUp
<mterry> seb128, I don't have zg-gio installed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> there was no recent xorg updates, it's weird
<mterry> Yeah, I didn't notice any either
<seif> seb128, what seems to be the issue
<seb128> seif, nothing due to zg don't worry
<seb128> seif, basically zg-gio dated from 10.10 and used some glib,gio patch distro specific
<seb128> seif, we dropped the glib patch since the current stack use the equivalent feature which was added to upstream gio later on
<Detox> ok folks, here is a puzzler,  at some point rsync corrupted and i cannot do any updates.  I have tried uninstalling reinstalling but no go
<Detox> what can i do?
<seb128> seif, but that created some issues for users who still had the old binary
<Detox> i am not at the pc am at work so i cannot show anything
<seb128> Detox, hi, this channel is not a support on, try #ubuntu for questions
<Detox> ahhh ok
<mterry> seb128, actually, I think the root cause is "intel(0): failed to get resources: Bad file descriptor" and some similar errors
 * mterry googles
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/folks/ubuntu/
<kenvandine> you can build it locally to unblock you
<davmor2> kenvandine: I don't see any movement on gwibber can you make a post and I'll give it 10 minutes and let you know if it shows up
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i guess you'll need to add a libfolks-eds-dev build dep to gnome-contacts
<kenvandine> tons of change in libfolks
<kenvandine> davmor2, sure
<kenvandine> davmor2, done
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, thanks!
<mterry> RAOF, do you know any reason intel X drivers would stop working for me on oneiric?  I get "drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1" then various intel(0) errors after that
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I guess I need the e-d-s build you mentioned before, right?
<kenvandine> it built last night
<kenvandine> so as long as you update
<kenvandine> you'll be good
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, do you know how much of gnome-contacts should be working?
<kenvandine> i get an error when trying to add a contact
<kenvandine> and trying to link them does nothing
<jibel> TheMuso, for info bug 828105
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828105 in at-spi2-core "at-spi2-core not installed during upgrade from Natty" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828105
<kenvandine> Unable to create new contacts: Persona store (key-file, relationships.ini) requires the following details:
<kenvandine>     im-addresses (provided: '(nil)')
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, that is the error i get adding
<kenvandine> that is with 0.1.2
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, the 0.1.1 version does not work much for me
<rodrigo_> oh, 0.1.2?
<kenvandine> 0.1.2 seems about the same
<kenvandine> but this likes libfolks related
<rodrigo_> I did a quick test with the git version and it seemed to work a bit better
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, interesting, looking at configure.ac it doesn't even look for folks-eds
<davmor2> kenvandine: nothing, let me run the command again and see if updates then
<kenvandine> you would think it would need that :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, gnome-contacts? it just uses the folks API, doesn't care about the backends
<kenvandine> davmor2, wait
<kenvandine> oh right
 * davmor2 waits
 * kenvandine had it the other way around :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, but yes, seems to be a folks-eds -related problem
<kenvandine> davmor2, tail -f ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<kenvandine> then hit F5 with the client focused
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, that was my fear... not sure how to test the backend
 * kenvandine looks for tests
<davmor2> kenvandine: nothing
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I'll have a look also
<kenvandine> anything that looks like it is attempting a refresh?
 * kenvandine is wondering if it is the client or the service
<kenvandine> davmor2, ^^
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, cool
<davmor2> kenvandine: let me run from terminal to start with and see if anything happens
<kenvandine> run the service
<kenvandine> killall -9 gwibber-service; gwibber-service -do
<kenvandine> to get good debug logs
<kenvandine> i am getting intermittent TLS errors
<kenvandine> gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.
<kenvandine> from twitter
<davmor2> I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/668361/
<davmor2> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> what was above that?
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668363/ that's the full cli
<kenvandine> davmor2, refresh again
 * kenvandine wonders if something is hung
<kenvandine> or if it is still responsive
<mterry> seb128, was the zg-gio error similar to "undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type"?
<davmor2> refresh == lots of dev nulls
<seb128> mterry, yes
<mterry> seb128, wncksyncdaemon has the same issue (it installs a gio module that uses that symbol)
<seb128> oh, could be
<seb128> we basically dropped the distro specific abi dx made us add
<seb128> since we use the upstream feature now
<mterry> That was my X issue
<davmor2> kenvandine: that's interesting gwibber isn't open
<seb128> mterry, ok, so I was not far by mentioning it ;-)
<kenvandine> davmor2, what are the errors?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, 3 of the libfolks tests fail
<kenvandine> libfolks-eds that is
<rodrigo_> ok
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668374/
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> that is all the noise from the gwibber client
<kenvandine> harmless, and i need to clean it up'
<kenvandine> what about another refresh though... any more service out from that?
<davmor2> kenvandine: everything just updated now, I see you post
 * kenvandine posts something else
<kenvandine> davmor2, ok... tell it to refresh again
<kenvandine> and look at that output
 * kenvandine really needs to upload a new gwibber with all the resizing fixes :)
<kenvandine> these tiles getting out of whack drive me nuts!
<davmor2> kenvandine: nope nothing again :(  no addition output in cli either
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so this time the problem isn't in the client filtering :)
<kenvandine> the service is getting hung
<kenvandine> davmor2, can you try one more thing?
<kenvandine> in another terminal
<kenvandine> run this
<kenvandine> dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=com.Gwibber.Service /com/gwibber/Service com.Gwibber.Service.Refresh
<kenvandine> and see if you see output start spewing from the service
<kenvandine> davmor2, you should see like a Starting refresh
<kenvandine> etc
<davmor2> kenvandine: I got a bunch more of those (gwibber:6928): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_reparent: assertion `priv->parent != NULL' failed but no  updates
<kenvandine> that is all from the client
<kenvandine> but nothing that say they are from the service?
<kenvandine> davmor2, just to make it more obvious
<kenvandine> close the client
<kenvandine> and run that dbus-send command again
<davmor2> client closed
<kenvandine> you shouldn't see any of those Gtk-CRITICALS anymore
<davmor2> kenvandine: So I re-ran the dbus command and nothing seems to of happened
<kenvandine> nothing in the terminal where gwibber-service is running right?
<kenvandine> did the dbus-send command return immediately?
<davmor2> kenvandine: it did
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so failing to fetch that avatar is completely hanging the service
<kenvandine> can you file a bug and include this traceback in it http://paste.ubuntu.com/668361/
<kenvandine> and note that the service stops responding after that
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668363/
<kenvandine> actually that traceback :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: no problems
<kenvandine> davmor2, thx!
<kenvandine> http://a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1481767616/TAACgrab2_normal.jpg
<kenvandine> can you view that in a browser?
<kenvandine> oh, actually i bet it isn't that avatar
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, it's complaining about libsocialweb-client, which is installed
<rodrigo_> I guess it does't find the .vapi file for it?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, oh, i didn't build with it
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I looked at your gcm build issue
<kenvandine> i guess i should explicitly disable it for now
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, oh ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/668389/
<seb128> rodrigo_, build fix for your gcm update
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah cool!
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to add autoreconf to the rules as well or to patch the Makefile.in
<seb128> rodrigo_, could you upstream the fix as well when you have time?
<davmor2> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/828142
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 828142 in gwibber "Gwibber service hangs if an avatar isn't obtained" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw the libnotify patch seems deprecated not sure why it's still in the vcs, it didn't apply
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, now it built ok
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> pretty good
<cyphermox> you?
<seb128> cyphermox, I signed you for the e-d-s evolution updates on the etherpad yesterday, do you think you will have time for those this week?
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm great thanks!
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, can I push this to the branch: http://pastebin.com/XbUx65KM ?
<cyphermox> yes, working on it right now ;)
<cyphermox> I'm about to upload e-d-s, just checking the bugs in case I can close some off already
<seb128> great
<seb128> let's see if the updates make evo run out of gdb ;-)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> that would be good no? :D
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yeah, but bump the version
<kenvandine> i already uploaded folks
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, and it is fine building in the archive, just needed for building locally
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, just leave it as UNRELEASED
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes, it fails if you have libsocialweb-client-dev installed
<kenvandine> so next upload we get it
<rodrigo_> yes, not urgent :)
<kenvandine> seb128, can you NEW folks for me?
<seb128> kenvandine, once it's built yes
<kenvandine> oh, you need it built for all the arches i guess
<seb128> it's better indeed
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, gnome-contacts shows my couchdb contacts!
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, woot!
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, not my google ones though, but evo itself seems to have been having problems with that
<kenvandine> but can you link or add contacts?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, let me try
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yeah... evo  is really sucking right now :(
<kenvandine> so sad because i have a really hard time using thunderbird
<kenvandine> it amazes me that people actually like tb
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, no, only showing the contacts works
<kenvandine> i've noticed that using thunderbird on my laptop and evo (with imap+) on my desktop, evo never gets mail that thunderbird has fetched
<kenvandine> i guess imap+ doesn't mix with old school imap
 * kenvandine wished thunderbird supported that
<seb128> kenvandine, how "gets"? you mean the emails are not listed?
<seb128> or it doesn't get what is read or not?
<kenvandine> they never show up in evolution at all
<kenvandine> i don'
<seb128> that's weird
<kenvandine> i don'
<kenvandine> damn
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-contacts/ubuntu ready
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I'll follow up upstream with the bugs
<seb128> I use tb and evo with imap+ on my desktop
<kenvandine> i don't know a ton about imap, but i think imap+ does something smart where it only gives the client unknown messages
<seb128> I don't notice issues when switching between them
<seb128> well at least not missing emails
<kenvandine> so i assume the way thunderbird is fetching them, it never gives them to evo
<seb128> do you use send&receive?
<seb128> or just rely on idle updates?
<kenvandine> i have huge gaps in my inbox
<kenvandine> for both work imap mail and gmail
<kenvandine> for example, i left thunderbird running all weekend on my laptop and had my desktop shutdown
<kenvandine> starting up on monday, i don't have  a single mail in my inbox from over the weekend
<kenvandine> i've tried both
<seb128> that's broken
<seb128> doesn't happen there
<kenvandine> weird!
<kenvandine> it is very annoying
<seb128> on the canonical imap server
<seb128> yeah, I can imagine
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, right, imap* should leave the messages in the server until they are explicitly removed
<rodrigo_> maybe tb has some ¡delete messages from server' option enabled?
<kenvandine> no, they are still on the server
<kenvandine> evo just isn't downloading them
<kenvandine> i've checked
 * kenvandine disabled IDLE in evo
<kenvandine> now it is VERY busy doing something...
<rodrigo_> bbl
<pedro_> seb128, the report is fixed now
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html <- is there now
<pedro_> i'll point the other pages to there
<seb128> pedro_, gracias
<pedro_> you're welcome
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> or denada ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, any reason we aren't enable the control center stuff in empathy?
<seb128> kenvandine, you tell me, you maintain empathy
<seb128> ;-)
 * kenvandine checks it out
<seb128> what gcc things?
<kenvandine> i think the accounts stuff becomes a plugin in control center
<seb128> does that still work now that bastien dropped the public library?
<kenvandine> dunno
<seb128> well it works for us in any case
<seb128> cassidy, ^
<seb128> but I'm not sure if upstream will keep something which doesn't work with GNOME upstream components
<kenvandine> seb128, libfolks is dep wait for powerpc
<kenvandine> waiting for eds
<seb128> kenvandine, does anyone care about powerpc?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> can you NEW it without waiting for ppc?
<ayan> seb128,pitti: i've added a final patch to that udisks SRU in lp 759963.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 759963 in udisks "Volumes on cards inserted in the Realtek card reader (PCI 10ec:5208) not automounted." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759963
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, already newed
<kenvandine> oh... cool
<seb128> kenvandine, speaking of empathy, do you know if the new call ui is a standalone binary?
<kenvandine> i think it is
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e something we could ship in a binary not on the CD?
<kenvandine> no
<seb128> ok :-(
<kenvandine> because if think if that is enabled, you can't make calls without it
<kenvandine> i pinged sjoerd a bit ago about that
<kenvandine> haven't heard back yet
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, it was already building with the control center integration :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I'll just respond here
<jcastro> step #1, we should tell people that it exists.
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: write something up for me, blog style, then send it to me, I'll massage it, go over it with you, and then publish a call for testing
<jcastro> it doesn't have to be long or anything
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, excellent, thanks
<jcastro> basically the same sort of thing you would write up if someone asked you on the forums or something
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - the other concern i have as well is that there is a guy who copies all of the beta packages in to his own PPA, without any of the supporting packages that we need people to test
<chrisccoulson> and when i read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352580, it reads like that's the official place to get the beta builds
<chrisccoulson> but he's literally just copying the packages we provide, and not copying any of the other supporting pacakges
<chrisccoulson> which sucks ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure how to handle that
<jcastro> ok so, make yours official
<jcastro> I can't really stop that guy, other than sending him a mail and asking him to instead point to your stuff
<jcastro> but you'll need to have a similar style guide/post that gives people what they are looking for
<jcastro> THEN we can tell people "that other stuff is crack rock"
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll work on that then
<jcastro> it doesn't need to be perfect, we can iterate
<jcastro> and then we'll mail that lovinglinux guy, he always has tons of guides and stuff for people
<bryceh> seb128, alright will do; I wasn't sure what the policy was for changes
<seb128> bryceh, it's usually good to check with the team before updating a default install desktop components but you can as well ask on IRC
<seb128> bryceh, nobody is really looking after xchat or xchat-gnome so feel free to upload there ;-)
<micahg> umm, please don't break xchat though as Xubuntu is still using it :)
<bryceh> micahg, well I'm using it too, so breaking it is fairly low on my todo list :-)
<bryceh> seb128, ok thanks, will do.
<seb128> bryceh, thank you for the work on it ;-)
<bryceh> micahg, or I should say, I'm using xchat-gnome; not touching xchat just pulling fixes from it into xchat-gnome that looked safe
<bryceh> xchat-gnome forked part of xchat's codebase, and both projects have made fixes to their forked codes.  Would be easier if they'd packaged that as libxchat or some such
<micahg> bryceh: I trust you not to break it, just wanted to put it out there that derivatives still use it :)
<bryceh> micahg, right, but xchat as opposed to xchat-gnome?
<micahg> bryceh: yeah, Xubuntu is using xchat, not xchat-gnome
<bryceh> micahg, alrighty, steering clear of xchat
<micahg> bryceh: no, that wasn't what I was implying :), please feel free to fix things
<TheMuso> jibel: Interesting, because at-spi2-core is in the desktop seed as a recommends.
<jbicha> mdeslaur: anyone know the latest Synaptic does not have the polkit policy in the x86 build but it does in the 64-bit?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/0.75.2ubuntu4/
<jbicha> reported in bug 828315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828315 in synaptic "/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com/ubuntu.pkexec.synaptic.policy not in package, synaptic fails to open" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828315
<jbicha> *know why
<RAOF> Why is it that 2am is my peak ping time? :)
<TheMuso> lol
<Sarvatt> RAOF: because the narrow time period when most all of the US and europe are working? :P
<RAOF> Yup, most likely!
<basso> uhm
<basso> hello!
<basso> i installed gnome 3 in an ubuntu minimal install, and i got some god damn irritating system sounds, which i cant mute :O
<basso> aww god i found a solution
<basso> silence...
<jbicha> basso: this is the channel for Ubuntu Desktop development, you probably want #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric questions
<basso> im still on 11.04
<basso> :)
<basso> but i fixed it
<jbicha> yeah, this is for Oneiric development, cool
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hi
<robert_ancell> jbicha, good morning
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I'm not sure if you were watching unity-greeter bugs like this minor annoyance bug 827749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827749 in unity-greeter "keyboard focus doesn't return to password field after changing session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827749
<desrt> robert_ancell: get your GVariant format string stuff sorted?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yes, I think it may be a GTK+ issue
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, I wasn't using a pointer in the last one.  All sorted now thanks
<robert_ancell> jbicha, there was a similar issue I spent ages tracking down last time, then a GTK+ update removed it so I've been a bit wary spending time on this one :)
<jbicha> hmm, ok
<robert_ancell> RAOF, how are you with X/GTK keyboard focus problems?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Not particularly proficient, but I'm always up for making wild guesses in areas I'm vaguely familiar with :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, if you have any ideas please comment on bug 810805
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810805 in ayatana-design "Cursor does not show up in password field" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810805
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I updated that bug, If you have any ideas feel free to play around!
<jbicha> yeah, my bug might be a duplicate of that one then
<mdeslaur> jbicha: ohm that's odd...I'll take a look tomorrow
<jbicha> mdeslaur: cool, thanks
<robert_ancell> hey, I take it it's safe to upgrade now (no glib bug?)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: no problems here
<robert_ancell> jbicha, cool, thanksa
<jbicha> I wasn't affected by the bug since I ruthlessly delete old libraries, lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-18
<RAOF> cyphermox: Ok.
<cyphermox> RAOF: just in case, dpkg -l libdbus-1-3 libdbus-glib-1-2 libglib2.0-0 ?
<cyphermox> (from past experience, glib bugs have affected NM in mysterious ways before)
<RAOF> http://paste2.org/p/1592325
<cyphermox> ahah. I have reason to believe I may be on to something. I'll give it a shot ;)
<RAOF> cyphermox: I'm now ready to test whatever you want to throw at me.
<cyphermox> RAOF: will try to break NM here first; I should be able to reproduce it
<cyphermox> just need to download packages to revert if updating just glib does make NM fail, I only get wifi here :/
<RAOF> Hah!
<desrt> RAOF: so i've semi-resolved my optimus nightmare
<RAOF> desrt: Oh?
<cyphermox> RAOF: I haven't rebooted but it doesn't seem to be glib, restarting NM should have triggered it to behave badly already, I think
<desrt> i have a pair of scripts to switch between nvidia and intel chips
<RAOF> Bonus points if the solution involves a soldering iron.
<desrt> run script + logout
<desrt> sucks, but works
<desrt> did you hear about this virtualGL thing?
<cyphermox> RAOF: care to try nmcli con list and let me know if it answers, and what it answers with?
<RAOF> desrt: Yeah, that's basically bumblebee, right?
<desrt> RAOF: it was actually designed to be used for remote X purposes
<RAOF> It's run-a-fake-Xserver on your nvidia card and blit across, right?
<desrt> not exactly...
<desrt> it's more like run-a-normal-X-server on your terminal server and redirect the GLX commands to it
<desrt> then use a hacked up VNC to get the images to the remote X thinclient
<desrt> i'm sure you can see how its use applies in the bumblebee case, though
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> cyphermox: http://paste2.org/p/1592348
<desrt> the cool thing about it is that it doesn't just redirect the entire app at the other Xserver -- *only* the GL commands
<cyphermox> RAOF: and you got that relatively fast?
<RAOF_> Yeah.
<RAOF_> But now, not so much.
<RAOF_> Now it hangs, as is everything else which touches the network.
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> messages in /var/log/syslog, e.g. something about dbus rejecting the message?
<RAOF_> Nope.
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> well, brb, rebooting. then if it still works I'll do the remaining updates I have one by one to try and see which one bombs
<RAOF_> dmesg is happily spewing "Task blocked" messages, though :)
<cyphermox> never seen that before
<cyphermox> just "Task blocked"?
<RAOF_> No; the "INFO: task $NAME:$PID blocked for 120 seconds..." plus the kernel traceback.
<RAOF_> Those messages.
<cyphermox> ok. for NM?
<cyphermox> that's pretty cool
<cyphermox> except for the whole no connection for you part
<RAOF_> For nm, ip, wpa_supplicant, and anything else that's tried to touch the network.
<RAOF_> So firefox, ssh, evolution.  Oh, and, for some reason, irqbalance :)
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> let me check something
<cyphermox> nothing clearly network-related being updated here; unless you're on kubuntu
<RAOF_> Nope.
<RAOF_> Hm.  Interestingly, my ssh connection *in* to faye is still working.
<cyphermox> when you said ip, like ip route list or something?
<cyphermox> does that just fail or take a long time to respond or something else?
<RAOF_> ip addr.
<RAOF_> It hangs.
<cyphermox> yuck
<RAOF_> It's blocked in the kernel, in nltl_lock
<RAOF_> Along with everything else; sudo, firefox, evolution, ssh, …
<cyphermox> ok
<RAOF_> Ok.  I've restarted with the wireless killswitch enabled.  That seems to not do the same thing.
<cyphermox> finishing up with upgrades now
<RAOF> cyphermox: Anything else you'd like me to do?  Disabling the wireless with the killswitch has made everything work, at the obvious cost of disabling the wireless.  But I've got cat5 here, so that's fine.
<cyphermox> RAOF: no idea; here with what looks like full updates, things work
<cyphermox> or more precisely, haven't catastrophically failed in the way you described, yet
<RAOF> Heh.
<cyphermox> maybe it's a driver thing?
<RAOF> That's possible.
<cyphermox> here it's ath9k
<RAOF> But it's obviously not solely a driver thing; the -7 kernel also doesn't work.
<cyphermox> doesn't really explain why it blocks in rtnl_lock either
<RAOF> bcma here.
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> this isn't shipped in the kernel though, isn't it the new broken^H^Hproprietary broadcom driver?
<cyphermox> ah, no, I think it's probably shipped in the kernel and not so proprietary
<RAOF> Yeah, it's the broadcom driver that was (is?) in staging; it's now shipped in the kernel.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: the staging broadcom driver has always given me corruption problems
<Sarvatt> apt-get update always gave hash sum mismatch problems and crap
<RAOF> Sarvatt: It's worked fine for me; at least until today.
<Sarvatt> ath9k was worse, it started corrupting data after about 2GB transferred
<Sarvatt> RAOF: this is on the E6420 with the dell 1501 I gave you isnt it? thats the exact machine it didnt work on
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yup, it's that exact model.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Now that the system doesn't dependably die within 5 minutes of power up I've not had wireless problems before today.
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source!
<cyphermox> guess that's an option
<cyphermox> RAOF: have you opened a bug too? if I put my hands on a system that has a similar chip I'll test oneiric... I suspect there may be such a device in Montreal
<RAOF> cyphermox: I have not yet; I'll do so now.
<cyphermox> thanks; then I or one of the certification guys will be able to follow up if we have a device
<cyphermox> for now, I won't be able to do anything until monday
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> ayan: ah, looking
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> feeling much better again, thanks
<pitti> TheMuso: for bug 828105, which package would need to grow a dependency to at-spi2-core?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828105 in at-spi2-core "at-spi2-core not installed during upgrade from Natty" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828105
<TheMuso> pitti: I don't know, because at-spi2-core is seeded as a recommends in desktop.
<TheMuso> Should we probably bump those to a depends?
<pitti> hm, that ought to be enough for a dist-upgrade
<pitti> dear apport, compiz quitting is not really "unexpected" any more..
<TheMuso> pitti: My thoughts exactly.
<pitti> I'll ask mvo about it then
<pitti> we have a lot of recommends in meta packages, this stuff needs to work
<TheMuso> I've even checked in the ubuntu-meta package now as well, and at-spi2-core is indeed listed.
<TheMuso> Agreed.
<TheMuso> On upgrade, at-spi2-core, libatspi2.0-0, gir1.2-atspi-2.0, and python-pyatspi2 should all be installed, and at-spi, libatspi1.0-0 should be removed.
<pitti> TheMuso: did we already have at-spi2 in natty?
<pitti> ah, no
<TheMuso> pitti: Universe.
<jbicha> we were using the old at-spi
<jbicha> good morning
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, why removed?
<pitti> hey jbicha
<TheMuso> pitti: at-spi, i.e at-spi v1 should get removed on upgrade.
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> Conflicts: at-spi
<pitti> it might not like to remove packages to satisfy a recommends
<pitti> so I think in this case we need a depends:
<TheMuso> Ok, will fix the seeds now.
<TheMuso> And will retarget that bug.
<pitti> ^ I'm doing that part ATM
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, retargetted; let's try this again with a depends
<TheMuso> WHich part?
<pitti> TheMuso: the upgrade
<TheMuso> Ok, pushing the seed update now.
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> ayan: the udisks part is already in -proposed, see the bug trail
<jbicha> My sbuild chokes on this line in Metacity's controlfile Breaks: compiz (0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4-0ubuntu2)
<jbicha> http://fpaste.org/jxqA/raw/
<RAOF> That should surely be either (= 0.9.2.1...) or (<= 0.9.2.1...)
<pitti> jbicha: you need an operator
<pitti> right, what RAOF sais
<pitti> "said", uh
<jbicha> not my fault, I just have to fix it :-) I think I'll do the <=
<pitti> Breaks: usually only make sense with <<
<pitti> = might have some use cases, <= sounds weird
<jbicha> ok I'll do << then
<jbicha> actually I think I can just drop it since it was an early natty development thing
<pitti> jbicha: sounds fine
<pitti> rodrigo_: good morning
<pitti> rodrigo_: it seems that gnome-session-properties doesn't show up in the control center; do you want a bug for this, or is this already being tracked somewhere?
<pitti> TheMuso: is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-dx-o-unity-a11y still realistic in any way, or should I just move it to the p series wholesale?
<pitti> TheMuso: it has 3/3 open items
<TheMuso> pitti: Oh right, meant to look at them the other day but got side tracked. WIll take a look now.
<TheMuso> Oh yeah, they're all done, at least in terms of unity-2d.
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, I thought this was (also) about 3d
<pitti> TheMuso: or do we solve this by forcing 2d when you select the visual a11y profiles?
<TheMuso> pitti: It probably is re 3d too. I really wish we didn't hae 2 separate code bases at times like this.
<pitti> (which would make sense entirely)
<pitti> fading windows are a lot less cool when you can't see them
<TheMuso> pitti: 2d will be forced when a11y profiles are selected. I should do that as soon as I know whether this is done any differently from last cycle.
<pitti> TheMuso: so should these three be set to done, and we'll add another WI to ensure that 2D is selected for a11y?
<pitti> or should 3d work as well?
<TheMuso> pitti: I am on the page now, so I can do that.
<pitti> TheMuso: good, thanks
<Sweetshark> morning, all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<jbicha> is there anything preventing the new clutter from landing in Oneiric?
<pitti> jbicha: aside from FF, I don't think so; we try to keep it out of the CD wherever we can
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hi pitti
<jbicha> well, it's a requirement to get gnome-shell past 3.1.3, do I need to file a FFE then?
<seb128> keep what out?
<seb128> shell?
<seb128> ups, clutter?
<jbicha> clutter
<seb128> new gnome-shell will need the new clutter serie and cogl though, right?
<mvo> hey desktopers! if someone has a bit of time it would be nice if you could play with software-center-gtk3 a bit and let me know how stable it is for you
<seb128> mvo, hey, will do, where should we get it from?
<mvo> just run "software-center-gtk3"
<seb128> ok
<mvo> its part of the package
<seb128> mvo, are you thinking about making it default for Oneiric?
<mvo> yeah
<seb128> you will make Didier unhappy
<mvo> lots of good fixes went in
<jbicha> mvo: the first day was pretty rough, but it's sort of usable now
<mvo> *urgh* yeah - oneconf
<seb128> mvo, he ported oneconf to gtk2 before his holidays because he was told that we would stay on gtk2 for Oneiric
<mvo> jbicha: what are the missing bits that make it "sort of"? performance
<mvo> seb128: I said its 50/50, but yeah, I can see that he will be not happy :(
<mvo> seb128: when will he come back?
<seb128> mvo, well during your meeting gary hinted that it was late and it was 90% chance we wouldn't switch
<seb128> mvo, in 2 weeks
<seb128> 29th of august
<mvo> hm, hm, ok
<mvo> so I guess in order to make him happy this stuff needs to be ported too, a good point
<seb128> mvo, well I think he was stopped on getting a design which work with the new version
<seb128> mvo, we shouldn't take the decision based on oneconf though
<mvo> right
<mvo> still, a good point and something to consider
<pedro_> good morning
<seb128> hey pedro_
<mvo> hey pedro_! are you sprinting?
<pedro_> hello seb128, mvo
<pedro_> mvo, yeah, in london, today is my last day here
<pedro_> leaving tomorrow morning
<RAOF> mvo: It's quite easy to hit unimplemented edges in software-centre-gtk3.  What sort of feedback are you after?
<seb128> jbicha, did you talk to ricotz? he got cogl and new clutter packaged and was looking for a sponsor in Debian
<jbicha> seb128: not yet, I sent him an email though this morning
<pitti> mvo: the top toolbar looks quite hard to read (light gray on different light gray), is that intended?
<mvo> RAOF: exactly this
<mvo> pitti: it tries to derive the color from the theme, I think it may not work so well on the light theme I guess
<pitti> mvo: ah, I see
<mvo> RAOF: like what cases you hit
<pitti> mvo: here it looks like disabled buttons
<mvo> pitti: ok
<seb128> jbicha, pitti: not sure if clutter as a standing ffe as a GNOME component, likely not since it's not part of the GNOME set but an external depends
<pitti> mvo: and reducing the banner by 90% would be a lot more small screen friendly :)
<seb128> mvo, should we just open bugs with [gtk3] in the title? or do you prefer IRC pings?
<fredp> seb128: it's not an external dep anymore.
<RAOF> mvo: Hitting "more" on the top-rated category on the front page does nothing; after pressing "more" on the "new" category, pressing the back button results in a blank pane, and none of the buttons under the "All software" dropdown do anything.
<seb128> fredp, thanks
<pitti> mvo: clicking on any app in the "top rated" container doesn't do anything; i. e. start -> click "games" in left list -> click on any app in top rated box
<RAOF> mvo: But pressing "back" a second time takes you back to the homepage, and the "Installed" and "History" buttons do the right thing.  But perhaps a bit slow.
<mvo> RAOF: thanks, I think that is indeed a performance issue we currently having, let me look and try to reproduce. but yeah, that feels rather unpolished
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I can reproduce and will fix now
 * pitti hugs mvo
<jbicha> mvo: I don't like the toolbar, it doesn't display right on gnome shell for one, and why do all Ubuntu apps have to look a bit different
<pitti> mvo: want a bug for the theme issue?
<jbicha> it should use the primary-toolbar class that gnome-control-center uses
<RAOF> jbicha: I actually rather like the toolbar.  That said, we really should whip up a *standard* funky-toolbar and use that everywhere.
<mvo> jbicha: *cough* different look> indeed, its something I am concerned about as well. I
<jbicha> if we theme the gtk class, it would be used everywhere, creating something brand new everywhere isn't the Right Way
<mvo> pitti: not needed, I put it in my note (unless you want to open one :)
<jbicha> along with that, the search icon should be on the right side of the search box
<pitti> mvo: so much the better :)
<nzmm> jbicha: perhaps mpt's pov in this? i think for the time being i prefer consistency
<pitti> I still wonder how you guys all can live with the dark theme -- it's so uncomfortable in bright environments
<pitti> do you all work in darkness in window-less rooms? :-)
 * mvo works in a dungeon
<nzmm> jbicha: and yes i have also noticed some oddities when in gnome-shell with usc
<pitti> *cling* *hammer* *forging python code* *melting iron*
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> jbicha: I guess part of the reason why consitency is no longer that imporant is that poeple are used to it from using website. but I am a bit torn here myself, I do really like consistency
<seb128> dunno what's the hype for those themes either
<seb128> mvo, consistency is important still on the desktop I think
<pitti> the irony is, in the age where we all still used CRTs, and dark themes would actually have made _sense_, we used bright themes
<pitti> and now with LCDs, which work so much better with bright themes, they get out of fashion
<jbicha> the All Software button doesn't bring you back to All Software when you're looking at an app
<pitti> mvo: ... you asked for the storm, now you get one apparently :)
<nzmm> pitti: better here than omgubuntu ;)
<mvo> jbicha: indeed! but only when clicking it the second time, the first time worked for me. a funny bug
<mvo> pitti: heh :) keep them coming
<pitti> mvo: is it possible to sort by popularity?
<jbicha> the gray star / yellow star thing annoys me
<RAOF> Why do some categories go directly to a package list, and others go to a category landing-page with "top rated"?
<RAOF> eg: Graphics vs Accessories
<pitti> RAOF: appareently the latter have subcategories
<pitti> there's Games -> Arcade
<pitti> but no subsections for education
<pitti> (which is a shame, of course)
<mvo> pitti: yes, but the branch has not landed yet in the archive. its the last missing bit
<jbicha> and the "top rated" app buttons don't work in places like Developer Tools and Games
<RAOF> So education doesn't get any top-rated?
<pitti> mvo: oh, nice!
<mvo> jbicha: gray because you would prefer yellow?
<jbicha> clicking Eclipse from the Developer Tools screen does nothing
<jbicha> mvo: I'd prefer that they pick one color and stick with it :-)
<pitti> mvo: science & engineering is empty
<mvo> RAOF: that is a design decision, some have sub-categories. but I agree that its not obvious
<nzmm> i think stars should be all yellow
<RAOF> Yeah.  Why are the stars yellow in some places and grey in others?
<mvo> yeah, that is a good point, concistency++
<mvo> that we will fix
<mvo> or "fix that we will, yesssss"
<pitti> oh, mvo moved to Master Yoda now?
 * RAOF heard gollum
<pitti> ah
 * pitti sends a s-c-gtk3 crash report launchpadwards
<mvo> it eas meant to be yoda, but my impersonation is not perfect and there is a certain similarity between yoda and gollum now that I think about it
<mvo> thanks guys, that was really valuable feedback! nzmm and I will now go and fix the mentioned issues :)
<pitti> mvo: just filed bug 828553, should be trivial to fix as well
<jbicha> as a design thing, the full-length status bar is used only to tell you how many apps are in the current category
<pitti> (probably just missing .encode('UTF-8') )
<jbicha> I don't know if it's possible to do a mini-statusbar like Chromium
<nzmm> nzmm: thanks guys!
<seb128> pitti, why do we need those encode() calls?
<seb128> mvo, btw did you figure the software-properties issues I tried to debug for a bit before the desktop summit?
<seb128> the one with chinese that was worked around by adding a .encore() as well
<mvo> seb128: pitti merged a fix from a contributor for this, it was a missing encdode too
<pitti> seb128: I haven't looked at that particualr bug, but in python2 you often get these crashes when you mix UTF-8 byte arrays with unicode strings with % or _()
<pitti> it's really quite annoying
<mvo> annoying++
<pitti> I'm looking forward to python3, where the separation is a lot cleaner
<pitti> str, period
<jbicha> I like to test keyboard accessibility, using ctrl+f to search for an app works but once you are on the app info page
<jbicha> Ctrl+F won't return the focus back to the search box
<seb128> pitti, mvo: well in the software-properties case the string was coming from gettext, aren't those supposed to be utf8 strings?
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> mvo, yeah, it seems the fix he uploaded is similar to the workaround I suggested you
<seb128> but you said it was wrong because the string was coming from gettext and should be utf encoded
<mvo> seb128: oh, maybe I am thinking of a different one then, yes, in gettext as they should all be utf8
<nzmm> jbicha: is control+F standard, control+S seems normal that said usc doesnt have this accel either afaik...
<pitti> seb128: that's the thing, it seems to vary
<pitti> seb128: depending on what you stuff into it
<seb128> pitti, so it's not deterministic?
<seb128> how can you decide to call encode() or not if different po might use different encodings?
<pitti> it certainly isn't random
<pitti> seb128: it's not a matter of different encodings
<pitti> it's a matter of encoded byte arrays (UTF-8) vs. unicode strings
<seb128> pitti, btw can you bump the build scores for https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing
<mpt> pitti, hi, the grey on grey is bug 828092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828092 in software-center "[GTK3] Navigation bar is ugly in Radiance and other light themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828092
<seb128> pitti, dbarth and dx are waiting on it to test the compiz candidate for oneiric
<pitti> seb128: nudged
<pitti> mpt: ah, thanks
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, unicode against utf, bah :p
<pitti> e. g. you get crashes with
<pitti> >>> 'ä%sb' % u'ä'
<pitti> or >>> u'ä%sb' % 'ä'
<pitti> >>> u'ä%sb' % u'ä'
<pitti> that works properly
<pitti> >>> print 'ä%sb' % 'ä'
<pitti> as does this
<pitti> i. e. working with byte arrays or unicode only is fine, but not mixing the two
<pitti> seb128: I think gettext returns the type you stuff in
<seb128> ok
<seb128> still seems quite error prone to me
<pitti> it is
<pitti> because in py2, you usually work with both without knowing it
<pitti> and most people test in English only
<pitti> and then you get these crashes for locales which happen to have non-ascii translations
<pitti> that's why python3 is better
<pitti> you get the crashes in all cases ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the explanations
<pitti> oh no
<pitti> gettext is even more evil
<pitti> >>> type(gettext.dgettext('apport', u'(binary data)'))
<pitti> <type 'str'>
<pitti> >>> type(gettext.dgettext('apport', '(binary data)'))
<pitti> <type 'str'>
<pitti> that's a string which does have a translation
<pitti> i. e. regardless whether you stuff in unicode or byte array, it always returns byte array
<pitti> >>> type(gettext.dgettext('apport', u'xxx'))
<pitti> <type 'unicode'>
<pitti> >>> type(gettext.dgettext('apport', 'xxx'))
<pitti> <type 'str'>
<pitti> but for strings without a translations it returns the original
<seb128> great...
<pitti> py3 has that fixed apparently
<pitti> it always returns the type you stuff into it
<pitti> and since you need to explicity create binary data (b'foo'), it should always be 'str' then (which is the equivalent of 'unicode' in py2)
<seb128>  >>> type(gettext.dgettext('apport', u'xxx'))
<seb128>  <type 'unicode'>
<seb128> seems like a bug in some way
<pitti> well, it's the underlying implementation
<pitti> if gettext() doesn't find a translation, it returns its input verbatim
<seb128> I guess it does make sense like that
<pitti> well, in C
<seb128> it's just really error prone to have the return type of a function changing like that
<pitti> python could do the .encode() call for you in this case
<pitti> if you told it which encoding it should use
<seb128> yeah, I would argue it should
<seb128> seeing the number of bugs we got where I saw people adding some .encode() to strings returned by gettext
<seb128> anyway not something we will change today
<pitti> yeah, it didn't really happen in a systematic way
<pitti> in jockey I fixed a ton of those, and some of the fixes then caused new bugs to appear for other cases
<pitti> I guess that was the reason py3 has this strict separation now
<huats> Morning !
<seb128> lut huats
<pitti> seb128: in fact, I'm struggling with such a bug right now, bug 760883 and a million dupes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760883 in jockey "jockey-text crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in write(): 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-2: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760883
<pitti> I can't reproduce it :/
 * pitti mumbles some curses pythonwards
<seb128> pitti, the one I got recently happened only with chinese there
<seb128> no with english french or german
<seb128> was trying a liveCD in chinese for another bug
<pitti> there are dupes for French, Russian, etc.
<seb128> pitti, try with russian or chinese locale
<seb128> ok
<pitti> I already tried with russian
<seb128> dunno then
<pitti> with terminal, through pipe, etc.
<pitti> maybe it's because of that very bug, it's all happening with jockey-text --no-dbus
<pitti> perhaps that happens at a time when there are no langpacks yet
 * pitti tries that
<pitti> nope, no luck
<pitti> it just doesn't crash here
<jbicha> 70 duplicates is pretty impressive
<pitti> yeah, I have to use /+text on that bug to even see it
<pitti> aaah
<pitti> bug in locale.getpreferredencoding()
<pitti> or maybe in our installer environment; anyway, I'll fix it
<seb128> bah, hate source v3 and vcs-es
<seb128> .pc/debian-changes-0.9.3-0ubuntu4/greeters/gtk/lightdm-gtk-greeter.c
<seb128> .pc/debian-changes-0.9.3-0ubuntu4/src/lightdm.c
<seb128> If some of these files are left out on purpose then please add them to
<seb128> POTFILES.skip instead of POTFILES.in.
<seb128> I just bzr merged some upstream revisions in the packaging vcs
<pitti> seb128: that's not related to v3 or VCS, it's the autoconf stuff being silly
<pitti> it should not count files in .pc/ as source files
<pitti> or intltool rather
<seb128> right, that as well
<seb128> still without source v3 I wouldn't have a .pc :p
<pitti> well, apparently you have a debian-changes.patch there
<seb128> because of source v3
<pitti> if that's a bzr maintained source, I'd suggest to use 1.0
<seb128> right, that's what I did now
<seb128> it's lightdm
<pitti> vcs maintained source and 3.0 don't go well together
<seb128> the packaging vcs is derived from the upstream one, full source in vcs
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> so I did cd ubuntu; bzr merge lp:lightdm -c rev
<seb128> which lead to a debian-changes
<seb128> pitti, <pitti> vcs maintained source and 3.0 don't go well together
<seb128> right, which was my "<seb128> bah, hate source v3 and vcs-es"
<Trewas> am I missing some configuration software in oneiric for unity? for example appearance (themes/fonts) used to be configurable with gnome-control-center but not so anymore
<Trewas> gnome-tweak-tool works for fonts and gtk-theme, but not for window borders
<seb128> Trewas, no, GNOME upstream decided to drop those options
<Trewas> but unity is not gnome and configuring compiz is quite out of scope for them anyway... but oh well, I guess the options are still there somewhere in gconf/dconf
<rodrigo_> seb128, g-c-m ready for sponsoring at lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-color-manager/3_1_2_release
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you don't have access to it?
<seb128> can you email cjwatson to have it added to the desktop set?
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's in universe, isn't it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, sure
<seb128> you should run for motu ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw what do you work on this week?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the g-c-c bug stack isn't moving, we should start tackling some of those
<rodrigo_> seb128, I have been working on new feature stuff, like g-contacts, g-c-m, some g-s-d and g-c-c things
<seb128> oh right
<rodrigo_> seb128, will move now to bug fixing, I think I'm done with the new stuff
<seb128> yeah, let's finish the features first
<seb128> great
<rodrigo_> well, nothing new missing, right?
<rodrigo_> afaik, I had g-contacts and g-c-m and the g-c-c stuff
<seb128> pitti, help
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1882045/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> pitti, can you bump the build score?
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, danke
<rodrigo_> hmm, is not using 'debian/tmp' prefix in .install files correct?
<rodrigo_> like in https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/metacity/metacity-2.34.1/+merge/71982
<pitti> rodrigo_: with dh compat level 7 and up it automatically tries debian/tmp/ if the given path isn't found
<pitti> so in general, it's correct, and more convenient
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> yes, debian/compat is 8, so yes
<cjwatson> seb128: for the record, I'm only prepared to add ->ubuntu-desktop package set exceptions for packages that are in core or desktop-core, not for packages that are in universe.  for the latter case, you can just seed them.
<cjwatson> the "mail cjwatson" manual exceptions mechanism only exists because seeding doesn't work to "demote" something from core/desktop-core to ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> and I don't want to be in a bottleneck position unless I have to be
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, sorry about that, I was unsure if a set could include universe sources or not
<seb128> which probably means rodrigo_ should apply to motu for those
<rodrigo_> right, I should
<ayan> pitti: okay -- thanks.  i didn't notice (re: udisks & proposed)
 * Sweetshark dances
<Sweetshark> libreoffice-l10n finally builds again
 * desrt starts to wonder if libreoffice's build system is some kind of a job security scam
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<dpm> hi pitti, can the oneiric langpack generation be reenabled?
<alex3f> hi mvo
<cjwatson> seb128: well, that's different, (a) yes a set can include universe sources although in the case of ubuntu-desktop that should generally only be temporary, (b) it's a management-efficiency thing rather than a technical restriction as such, (c) rodrigo probably ought to apply to motu anyway :-)
<mvo> hey alex3f
<alex3f> regarding your last email, got to my natty laptop
<alex3f> still far away from the jhbuild powered desktop
<alex3f> segfaults come from pygobject, not from PK
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, thanks, and yeah, (c) is the way to go ;-)
<alex3f> is this patch https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652256 that is in 2.90
<ubot2> Gnome bug 652256 in introspection "GPtrArray support is missing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mvo> alex3f: awsome, let me check
<alex3f> mvo: what about s-c-gtk3 and pygobject 2.90.1?
<alex3f> I think I saw a commit log saying it is broken
<mvo> alex3f: that should be fixed AFAICT
<alex3f> cool, I'm now trying to run it on natty
<mvo> alex3f: do you think that http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=189598 will apply on 2.28.6 ?
<mvo> seb128, pitti: are there plans for a new pygobject?
<seb128> mvo, it's in debian, I guess pitti is waiting to sync for a reason
<seb128> it might need a ffe?
<alex3f> mvo, no, it is against an "invoke-rewrite" branch, which is quite different from the last release, 2.28
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I just get it from debian then
<seb128> mvo, wait for pitti to reply
<seb128> not sure what they are doing, but I think he wanted to build pygobject without gir and add a new pygobject3 with the new gir stuff
<seb128> mvo, http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/pygobject/news/20110817T101759Z.html
<seb128> well I guess you can try it
<seb128> mvo, http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/pygobject-2/
<seb128> I guess that needs to go with it
<mvo> thanks seb128, I give it a try
<seb128> yw
<alex3f> mvo, any ideea about: "python: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<alex3f> "?
<pitti> dpm: oh, yes, do you want to?
<pitti> mvo: waiting for pygobject-2 to get through debian NEW
<pitti> mvo: the new pygobject version has quite a lot of changes indeed; my original plan is to only sync it if some GNOME update actually requires it
<pitti> most stuff should work quite well with 2.28, too
<pitti> mvo: I just did all these uploads and the s-c MP to be prepared in that case
<pitti> mvo: do you need/want it?
<pitti> seb128: ^ FYI
<pitti> (sorry, was AFK for lunch)
<pitti> seb128: is it worth trying the new compiz in that PPA? is it any more stable?
<seb128> pitti, check with dbarth
<seb128> the ppa is candidate for oneiric
<mvo> pitti: well, yes and no, it contains a fix for the s-c PK backend
<seb128> it's supposed to be better than what we have before landing but I'm not sure about the current version
<dbarth> pitti: no, not yet
<pitti> mvo: I'm a bit torn -- OTOH the invoke-rewrite part is sooo much better, it catches a lot of bugs as proper exceptions which previously went unnoticed and caused crashes later on, etc.
<dbarth> pitti: it has regressions compared to the version currently in O
<pitti> and is also quite a lot faster
<pitti> dbarth: ah, thanks
<mvo> pitti: can I get the version from experimental and just build it locally? will that work?
<pitti> mvo: but due to the much stricter "static or GI" it also breaks a lot of things
<pitti> mvo: yes, it does; I built and tested it under Ubuntu
<pitti> mvo: I can stuff it into the u-desktop or my own PPA if you want
<dobey> hi pitti
<pitti> hey dobey
<seb128> pitti, how much python-gobject clients do we have in Oneiric?
<pitti> seb128: around 7 or so
<mvo> pitti: hm, it complains here it needs python-gobject-2 ?
<seb128> pitti, seems like the sort of changes we would benefit getting in Oneiric because that's what stable users will use a platform to write new code
<pitti> maybe 10 now
<pitti> mvo: right, you need the pygobject-2 source as well
<mvo> aha, ok
<seb128> pitti, i.e will minimize the churn for next cycle
<dobey> how do you use gir in python without python-gobject? :)
<pitti> dobey: ? you don't?
<mvo> pitti: where can I find pygobject-2?
<pitti> mvo: in svn; hang on, I'll put both into my PPA
<seb128> mvo, I gave you the url before
<seb128>  mvo, http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/pygobject-2/
<seb128>  I guess that needs to go with it
<pitti> or can also use the u-desktop PPA, if you guys want to do more testing
<mvo> seb128: ups, sorry
<pitti> seb128: ^ WDYT?
<seb128> pitti, ppa works for me
<seb128> it's a "testing ppa"
<mvo> yeah, sounds good to me
<seb128> pitti, as said before I would prefer to land that in Oneiric
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<seb128> so people write code ready for the new version and test with it on stable Oneiric
<kenvandine> davmor2, ping
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> and you?
<pitti> seb128: I went through all packages that I touched recently yesterday, and fixed them up
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm fine thanks
<davmor2> kenvandine: much better thanks or at least so far :)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, so seems like it should be fine to do the update, anyway let's see how ppa goes to start
<pitti> seb128, mvo: so, if both of you prefer the new one, I'm happy with that; most fallout is easy to fix
<seb128> pitti, I do prefer take on new things this cycle to increase our lts stability
<kenvandine> davmor2, last nights upload shouldn't have fixed whatever had failed, but it would make it log the error and not hang
<kenvandine> davmor2, so i would like to see your gwibber.log again
<pitti> seb128, mvo: both uploaded, I'll ping you when it's built/published
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> seb128, mvo: so how about this:
<davmor2> kenvandine: right give me 5 mins
<pitti> - the three of us run these versions for a couple of days
<kenvandine> davmor2, cool
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> - I wait for pygobject-2 to get through Debian NEW (day or two)
<pitti> - I file an FFE now
<pitti> - we stuff it into oneiric next Monday?
<seb128> pitti, sounds like a plan!
<pitti> personally I'd of course love to see the new version go in
<mvo> sounds good
<pitti> but I felt biased to do the request myself
<seb128> pitti, I can file the ffe if you want
<pitti> I'll do it, and point out the caveats
<pitti> you guys can then chime in
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will do
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/828724 ... I will proceed with that one, once the libreoffice-l10n-3.4.1-4ubuntu1 upload in https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+packages succeeds.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 828724 in libreoffice "[FFE] LibreOffice 3.4 for Oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669216/
<dpm> pitti, yeah, I can do it myself, just checking out if they weren't still disabled for anything in particular
<pitti> bah, seems that the PPA uploads failed
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> lightdm fixed
<pitti> seb128, mvo: bug 828751  FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828751 in pygobject "[FFE] update pygobject to 2.90.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828751
<pitti> seb128: oh, with ecryptfs?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> cool
<pitti> I can log in without tearing apart a chicken?
<seb128> indeed you can
<pitti> compiz/lightdm FTBFS in the PPA, FTR
<seb128> yes, lightdm that was another stupid side effect for the source v3
<pitti> pygobject-2_2.28.6-6_amd64.changes ACCEPTED into experimental
<pitti> yay, Debian NEW is really fast!
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey, thanks for fixing lightdm login!
<mterry> seb128, :)  i was happy too
<seb128> mterry, I did a trunk snapshot to oneiric btw
<pitti> mterry: my hero!
<seb128> which robert_ancell somewhat suggested, he didn't have time to do a proper tarball but said trunk is good to use
<mterry> seb128, I see, thanks!
<mterry> seb128, btw, I can't reproduce your bad-PATH-for-gnome-session issue
<mterry> seb128, maybe I was running trunk and it fixed things?  If you can try again with new lightdm...
<seb128> mterry, it's working now for me, weird
<mterry> seb128, awesome
<seb128> just tried with the snapshot
<seb128> it works
<alex3f> mvo, have you got pygobject working?
<pitti> pygobject still building in the ppa
<alex3f> for me, it depends on python-gobject-2, but I cannot find it
<alex3f> ah, thanks pitti
<smspillaz> desrt: ping
<alex3f> pitti, which ppa?
<pitti> alex3f: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages
<pitti> alex3f: that's the new pygobject 2.90.1
<pitti> if you are talking about that
<alex3f> pitti, yes, thank you
<pitti> alex3f: just got accepted into expeprimental, too
<alex3f> I saw it, have been waiting some time for this release :)
<alex3f> can it make it to oneiric?
<pitti> alex3f: feel free to chime in at bug 828751 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828751 in pygobject "[FFE] update pygobject to 2.90.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828751
<mvo> alex3f: not yet, once its ready I will
<davmor2> kenvandine: was that alright for you?
<kenvandine> davmor2, yup... thx!
<davmor2> cool
<desrt> smspillaz: hihi
<smspillaz> desrt: heya
<smspillaz> desrt: maybe you might know the answer to this
<smspillaz> desrt: is there any reason why I might get an event twice in a GdkFilterFunc ?
<smspillaz> (like, exact same, including serial)
<smspillaz> I initially thought it could have been because I had more than one filter on a window, but I tried it with just gdk_window_add_filter (NULL, event_handler, NULL); and that didn't seem to help too much
<pitti> mvo, seb128: pygo stuff all built and ready for testing
<seb128> pitti, great
<desrt> smspillaz: are you in a process with two connections to the X server, by chance? :)
<desrt> smspillaz: if not, i'm going to assume it has something to do with adding the filter more than once
<desrt> or that it's not really the same event
<desrt> serial numbers are not unique to events coming from the X server
<smspillaz> desrt: ah, I thought they were
 * smspillaz dumps that assumption
<desrt> they are, rather, a strange mix of the serial number of the last message the server saw from the client and/or the request that the message is a reply to
<davmor2> kenvandine: I still have the huge amount of duplicates of a post in FB :(
<desrt> depending on the type of event
<smspillaz> desrt: makes sense
<smspillaz> I guess it still puzzles me as to why I get 5 ReparentNotify events for one XReparentWindow but I guess it could be because I've got SubstructureNotifyMask set on the frame window
<smspillaz> and then Gtk might automatically set StructureNotifyMask on the toplevel it created
<smspillaz> I miss being able to use X directly :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, indeed, i need to work on that
<jibel> pitti, mvo latest dependency changes to ubuntu-meta broke the upgrade from natty to oneiric bug 828759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828759 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-desktop 1.240 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<desrt> does anyone have a T420?
<jibel> I have not investigated very far but last lines of apt.log look suspect.
<desrt> (or know anyone who does?  somewhat urgent...)
<seb128> desrt, no
 * desrt just learnt that he has a 2-day window to return this 420s mistake
<desrt> but i want to make damn sure that the 420 is actually want i want
<desrt> *what
<seb128> what is wrong with the one you got?
<desrt> optimus graphics
<desrt> if you ever see these words, RUN
<seb128> lol
<desrt> and if the sales reps tell you "you can just turn it off and the laptop will behave like it has integrated graphics" tell them "you lie."
<smspillaz> desrt: doesn't bumblebee handle that?
<smspillaz> I know that bumblebee is a hack
<desrt> bumblebee makes things worse
<smspillaz> ok, not surprised then
<desrt> the issue is that i want to use my laptop as a desktop
<desrt> then pop it off the dock and run
<desrt> and have all my apps follow me
<desrt> it's currently approximately impossible to take apps that are on the nvidia X server (ie: external outputs) and migrate them to the intel X server (LCD screen)
<desrt> particularly since said apps are actually dynamically linked against the wrong libGL
<smspillaz> desrt: nouveau ?
<desrt> doesn't support this chip yet :)
<smspillaz> damn
<desrt> and wouldn't really solve too many problems anyway
<desrt> since you'd still need to migrate all the GL state
<smspillaz> desrt: well it would solve the libGL issue
<smspillaz> indeed
<desrt> bumblebee is based on this weird thing called VirtualGL which implements something that it calls 'glx forking'
<smspillaz> desrt: though, I'm surprised that the crtc's for the extra monitors aren't exposed to the intel card
<desrt> this technique could be an interesting possibility to move towards some sort of way of abstracting GL
<smspillaz> desrt: yeah, I know about the insanity of VirtualGL
<desrt> smspillaz: apparently it's quite common for vendors to do whateverthefucktheywant when wiring this monstrosity up
<smspillaz> desrt: kill me
<smspillaz> desrt: ok, T420 is now on the list of machines to avoid
<desrt> T420 is fine, i think
<desrt> since you can get it without optimus
<desrt> T420s is the trouble machine
<desrt> if you want the core i7 option then optimus is mandatory
<smspillaz> desrt: that's really weird though, I thought they actually had the standard in place which required that the intel board was in charge of the memory and framebuffers and then there was an nvidia or ati coprocessor on top of that
<mvo> jibel: can you reproduce it?
<desrt> smspillaz: that's how it works for the internal LCD
<mdeslaur> desrt: my T510 with optimus works great
<desrt> but apparently the nvidia card makes a better driver of the external ports
<smspillaz> desrt: so they basically just violated their own design
<desrt> due to supporting hdmi audio, 'deep colour' and so on
<desrt> so they wire it up that way
<jibel> mvo, I haven't try, I'm on something else. I can do that later today and let you know the result.
<smspillaz> *groans*
<desrt> mdeslaur: are you using external connectors?
<mdeslaur> desrt: you got me curious, so I just plugged in an external monitor, and it just worked
<mdeslaur> desrt: I have the nvidia stuff disabled in the bios
<desrt> mdeslaur: VGA or displayport?
<mdeslaur> desrt: VGA
<desrt> VGA is fine...
<desrt> does the displayport connector show up in your xrandr output?
<smspillaz> desrt: http://images.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/9450166.jpg
<mdeslaur> desrt: I guess not: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669282/
<jibel> mvo, I have a machine available and ready, I can run the test on it.
<desrt> mdeslaur: you have the same problem that i do, then -- you just don't care :)
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: lol
<mdeslaur> desrt: well, I just hadn't noticed yet :P
<seb128> desrt, you just ruined mdeslaur's day :p
<desrt> smspillaz: ya... pretty much sums it up
<mdeslaur> hehe
<desrt> i'd have used 'PROBLEM?' personally...
<desrt> anyway...
<desrt> if i get the straight-intel version
<desrt> i want to be damn sure that it will actually drive my monitors
<desrt> and lenovo doesn't have a great track record for telling me true things pre-sales
<mvo> jibel: I ask because I don't see it in the auto upgrade tester
<smspillaz> desrt: the problem with intel is that their max texture size limits are quite low
<mdeslaur> desrt: dual monitors are overrated anyway...with unity, you don't need all of that :P
<desrt> smspillaz: 8k here
<smspillaz> desrt: oh, they've fixed that one I see
<desrt> smspillaz: the combined horizontal resolution of my monitors is a bit over 5k
<desrt> so i think i'm okay
<smspillaz> desrt: I remember the good old days when it used to be 2048 or bust
<smspillaz> incidentally, we have a workaround for that in compiz now
<smspillaz> just don't tfp textures > mts and use XGetImage instead
<jibel> mvo, the upgrade tester upgraded to 1.239 and the change is in 1.240
<jibel> mvo, just different timing.
<jibel> don't worry, you should get it tomorrow :)
<seb128> pitti, oneconf have issues with the new gobject
<mvo> oh, ok
<pitti> seb128: oneconf source?
<pitti> seb128: how to reproduce? I never used oneconf
<seb128> pitti, no, the service, it exit on a stacktrace saying to not use "import gobject"
<seb128> pitti, install oneconf, start s-c
<pitti> ah, that's the very thing we need to fix indeed
<seb128> pitti, it's a s-c component
<seb128> pitti, or just run /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service
<pitti> uh
<pitti> oneconf-service calls gobject.*, but I don't see an import statement for that
<pitti> funky
<pitti> ah, nevermind, found it
<seb128> pitti, update-manager has an error
<pitti> ah, another one I forgot about yesterday
<seb128> TypeError: second argument not callable
<seb128> in UpdateManager.py l679 update_count
<pitti> can reproduce both
<seb128> great
<pitti> ah, u-m seems easy
<pitti> GLib.timeout_add_seconds
<pitti> that's GObject.timeout_add_seconds
<pitti> (it shouldn't be, but known issue)
<pitti> hm, that's not it, though
<pitti> perhaps GLib.timeout_add_seconds is actually fixed now with 2.90.1
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti> this doesn't accept a priority
<pitti> perhaps mvo meant timeout_add_full
<pitti> that's the kind of hidden errors that 2.28 had
<mvo> pitti: let me check
<pitti>           GLib.timeout_add_seconds(10, self.update_last_updated_text)
<pitti> that works
<pitti> mvo: nice that GLib. actually works now, the previous requirement to use GObject was quite confusing (same for MainLoop)
<pitti> mvo: do you want to do that fix, or want me to?
<mvo> pitti: I can fix this one, thats trivial
<pitti> it's a miracle how this ever worked with 2.28
<pitti> presumably it just silently was ignored
<pitti> and the timer never fired?
<alex3f> pitti, running pygobject 2.90 from the ppa, I'm running into this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669292/
<mvo> I think it did fire, there is one test at least the uses it
<alex3f> I'm on natty, and have installed oneiric packages by hand
<seb128> pitti, I get a "TypeError: glib.markup.escape_text() takes at most 1 argument (2 given)" from apport
<pitti> alex3f: yep, I fixed that in a MP yesterday
<pitti> alex3f: try lp:software-center trunk
<seb128> pitti, in ui.py l246
<alex3f> ok, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: whoa, I fixed that yesterday
<seb128> pitti, hum, I just dist-upgraded that box
<pitti> but apparently not hard enough yet
<seb128> it's uptodate
<pitti> seb128: I see one more glib instance in hookutils, not more
<pitti> but that's only for attach_gconf
<pitti> this is obviously broken now
<pitti> adding to my list
<pitti> seb128: which version do you have?
<seb128> pitti, of what? apport?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> 1.21.3-0ubuntu4
<pitti> that seems current
<pitti> $ grep glib apport/ui.py
<pitti> $
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> $ grep escape apport/ui.py
<pitti> $
<OwaisL> Hey guys, I'm getting this weird thing with GtkSwitch. "activate" signal fires on hitting return/space on widget but doesn't fire when clicked. Any Ideas?
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> apport-1.21.3/gtk/apport-gtk:            n = GLib.markup_escape_text(n, -1).decode('UTF-8')
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, let me clean my .xsession-errors
<pitti> right, I got the crash there yesterday, and fixed it for that
<seb128> I wonder if some old iinstance was running
<seb128> pitti, gnome-sudoku does
<seb128> TypeError: 'Color" object does not support indexing
<pitti> added to my list
<seb128> pitti, ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk doesn't start
<seb128> import gobject error
<seb128> pitti, let me know if you prefer me to dump those elsewhere than IRC
<pitti> seb128: I just put them into a text file for now, but perhaps just keep adding them to the FFE?
<seb128> pitti, can you maybe add the one you noted already?
<seb128> I will complete later
<pitti> sure
<seb128> pitti, ubuntuone-control-panel didn't go to gir, I'm wondering if that's an issue from using python-aptdaemon from a static gtk2 code
<pitti> from gi.repository import GLib
<pitti> right, that ought to be "import glib"
<pitti> already fixed locally with that
<pitti> so that's trivial
<seb128> pitti, gnome-language-selector fails on an import gobject as well
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, I'm done with those, sorry for the spamming ;-)
<pitti> that's fine, thanks
<seb128> I will do another round of testing later
<seb128> need to test unity a bit now
<pitti> added to FFE bug
<mvo> pitti: hm, software-center trunk is now complaining that Gio.File.new_for_path() is not there? did something change with the new gobject there?
<pitti> sounds like missing annotations, hang on
<mvo> pitti: well, Gio.file_new_for_path works
<mvo> pitti: but that is not compatible with the previous version of the Gio interface :/
<pitti> mvo: that used to do new_for_commandline_argument() or so, right?
<pitti> you could use that, too
<mvo> or maybe I'm just using it for the first time now. the last version was "Gio.File.new_for_path"
<pitti> mvo: it runs fine in jhbuild, so I suppose our glib typelib is out of date
 * mvo checks
<pitti> yep
<pitti> diff -u /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gio-2.0.gir /home/martin-scratch/gnome/share/gir-1.0/Gio-2.0.gir
<pitti> -> all the File.new_for() added
<alex3f> pitti, hmm, it's the same in up-to-date master http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669329/
<pitti> mvo: unfortunately that's only my local update, this needs to happen upstream
<pitti> alex3f: yeah, just realized that I updated the Gio annotations in my own branch
<pitti> alex3f: oh, that crash; I don't get that with my PPA packages, though
<pitti> mvo: I'll ask upstream and see to get that updated
 * alex3f scans pitti's branches
<mvo> pitti: ok, so the correct way is Gio.File.new_for_path() ?
<pitti> mvo: yes, the code in s-c is fine
<mvo> ok
<pitti> mvo: just needs a glib update
<pitti> mvo: yesterday I mainly tested it in jhbuild, sorry
<seb128> pitti, there is only 4 commits in git since the version we use
<mvo> right, any eta for this? I guess I could just disable dynamic Gio for now
<seb128> pitti, none seems gir business
<pitti> soren: they are built from the gobject-introspection source
<pitti> seb128: and as I said, it's just a local refresh
<pitti> I'll see to doing that upstream now
<seb128> soren, ^ that was for me
<pitti> and backport the change
<seb128> pitti, oh ok
<pitti> sorry soren
<pitti> seb128: glib doesn't build its own typelibs, presumably they want to avoid the mutual build dep
<seb128> pitti, if you do a glib upload please add a conflicts to wncksyncdaemon
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: no, I'd do a g-i update
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> I will just commit the wncksyncdaemon thing to vcs
<seb128> it's on my list for the next update, I just didn't come to do it yet ;-)
<pitti> mvo: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gobject-introspection/commit/?id=73077ec28b79c8c3ced2d1ec40255fbf51728817
<pitti> mvo: it's been a while since someone did that, unfortunately :/
<mvo> uh, ok
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> could this be automatically run e.g. on build?
<pitti> unfortunately not
<pitti> it needs the glib sources
<pitti> hm, WTH
<alex3f> pitti, so the Gio.File.new_for_uri needs newer glib?
<pitti> I'm a bit confused; I refreshed the stuff in g-i, but it's still not coming out right
<pitti> my stuff in jhbuild is still newer
<pitti> ok, seems we need a newer g-i snapshot
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1882264/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> pitti, can you score it for me?
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, danke
<smspillaz> desrt: got another question for ya
<smspillaz> desrt: gdk_pixbuf_get_from_surface - was that removed in gdk3?
<smspillaz> or was it added then
<pitti> mvo: aah, I know
<pitti> mvo: darn, chicken & egg problem
<smspillaz> getting some weird warning when I include gdk/gdk.h saying that this function isn't declared anywhere
<pitti> mvo: in our g-i package we have an older version of the glib annotations which work around a bug in pygobject 2.28
<pitti> mvo: i. e. I can only fix that by breaking pygobject 2.28
<pitti> mvo: I'll upload it to the PPA then
 * pitti adds a breaks there then
<pitti> seb128: want me to nudge nux in the PPA?
<pitti> mvo: uploaded gobject-introspection_1.29.16+git20110818-0ppa1 to ubuntu-desktop PPA which fixes this
<seb128> pitti, you mean?
<seb128> pitti, you did half an hour ago already?
<pitti> seb128: do you need https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/2719479 urgently/
<pitti> ah, so I did
<pitti> still 8 mins to go
<seb128> pitti, it built on amd64 and i386 builds start in 5 minutes
<pitti> nevermind
<seb128> pitti, will need an unity nudge soon though ;-)
<mvo> pitti: thanks
<pitti> well, time to say goodbye now
<pitti> 11 hours are 'nuff
<pitti> seb128: I'll leave the computer running and check IRC from time to time, to nudge stuff
<seb128> pitti, hum ok, well if you are still around in 10 minutes to bump the unity score in the ppa that would be welcome
<seb128> pitti, after this one we should be good for today
<pitti> seb128: yep, should be fine
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> so, good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<alex3f> good night Pici
<alex3f> *pitti
<dupondje> mmmm, last upgrades seems to removed my gtk theme ... any idea ?
<dupondje> gnome-themes-standard is installed, but it doesn't seem to work :(
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1882327/+listing-archive-extra bump please
<seb128> pitti, then I'm done for the requests for the day ;-)
<desrt> so lenovo++
<desrt> or (canadian consumer protection laws)++
<desrt> not sure which one :)
<Pici> goodnight alex3f
<seb128> desrt, what did you get them to do? accept to refund you?
<desrt> yup.  100% refund.
<desrt> ordered a T420 instead
<desrt> with straight-up intel
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> and a slice battery
<desrt> 30 hours, bitches!
<desrt> (ha.. ya right)
<seb128> impressive ;-)
 * desrt does the usual 'divide by 2' estimate and still arrives at an epic 15 hours
<mterry> Anyone else having 'failed to execute /lib/udev/input_id' errors on boot (and thus no X) after recent updates?
<desrt> mterry: i think jorge was complaining about this yesterday
 * mterry checks logs, thanks desrt
<mterry> desrt, (in this room by any chance?)
<desrt> must have been
<desrt> i don't know if it was related
<desrt> he was just complaining that his X was borked
<seb128> mterry, is that bluetooth input devices?
<mterry> I don't know
<seb128> ok, there was an udev upload today to fix bluetooth mouse and keyboard handling
<seb128> so I figured I would mention it
<mterry> Hmm
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> mterry, lp #827489
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827489 in udev "Bluetooth keyboards and mice stopped working in X server" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827489
<mterry> seb128, hm.  my X doesn't start at all
<desrt> has anyone seen ted lately?
<seb128> desrt, he timeouted on this channel an hour ago it seems
<seb128> desrt, he probably will be back, he might be at lunch
<desrt> true.
 * desrt is wondering why he hasn't heard anything lately
<om26er> seb128, i386 build gave some "chroot problem" :/ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/2719587
<seb128> om26er, yeah, gobject-introspection had the same issue
<seb128> not sure what's going on
<seb128> I did a retry
<om26er> ok :)
<seb128> pitti, if you are still walking by can you rescore unity and gobject-introspection on i386 in the ppa, they failed to build on buildds issues
<mterry> heh, nevermind about my X problems, it was my own damn fault, running with a broken custom unity-greeter that I had forgot I had installed
<seb128> mterry, ok
<seb128> mterry, btw is the current greeter supposed to tell the indicators that they are in greeter mode?
<seb128> mterry, seems it doesn't there
<mterry> seb128, that's in trunk
<seb128> mterry, ok, I will check with robert_ancell if he thinks we should do a tarball
<seb128> or maybe I will just snapshot that as well
<seb128> seems like trunk doesn't have scary changes
<seb128> pitti, unping, got other buildd admins to rescore it ;-)
<jcastro> desrt: mine was a glib bug that Sarvatt found, I just needed an update after RAOF uploaded it.
<seb128> jcastro, it was not a glib bug, don't scare desrt
<seb128> it was one leftover package with a broken .so which was taking glib down
<jcastro> oh ok
<desrt> seb128: thanks for stepping up =)
<seb128> it sucks that any broken gio .so can take your system down though
<desrt> same is true for random files in quite a lot of places
<desrt> like /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ i recently discovered =)
<micahg> Sweetshark: you forgot to subscribe ubuntu-release to bug 828724, done now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828724 in libreoffice "[FFE] LibreOffice 3.4 for Oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828724
<dobey> chrisccoulson: so i guess the bindwood update on 11.04 still hasn't made it out of proposed? :(
<micahg> dobey: no one has tested it, I requested again someone to verify it
<micahg> dobey: if you can get someone to test it, I"ll get it moved to -security/-updates
<dobey> micahg: what was the bug # for that? i can't seem tofind it
<micahg> dobey: bug 798484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 798484 in moon "Tracking bug for Firefox 5 transition in Natty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798484
<dobey> micahg: verified
<micahg> dobey: thank you
<jbicha> bummer, I had a PPA build fail because of some chroot problem, so I have to wait a dozen more hours...
<micahg> dobey: pushed
<dobey> thanks
<chrisccoulson> dobey, oh, it seems micah already answered
<chrisccoulson> micahg, bug 828981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828981 in firefox "This is a test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828981
<chrisccoulson> although, the plugin information is missing atm
<chrisccoulson> but most of it is there
<dobey> chrisccoulson: yeah, there was a bug about it not working after the firefox 6 update, that came in today :P
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wow, that's a lot of info
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'll probably get rid of most of the hardware info
<chrisccoulson> i just want the output of lspci really
<micahg> dobey: for Firefox 7, can I ping you to test the update and we'll get it pushed on release day?
<micahg> if we need one that is
<dobey> we'll need one
<dobey> chrisccoulson: did you ever get round to trying bindwood on firefox 7? i think you said you were going to
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the interesting fields are the "IncompatibleExtensions" ones
<chrisccoulson> dobey, not yet
<chrisccoulson> that's on my list though, as i'm going to upload the first 7.0 beta to oneiric this week ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ooh, I like :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ok, great
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see i fixed the count issue?
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, I saw the upload before going for dinner
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/ well done!
<kenvandine> should be all around more accurate now
<pitti> seb128: back again for a bit, do you still need kicks?
<seb128> pitti, no, I'm fine, thanks
<seb128> pitti, I will keep it in the ppa for the night
<seb128> if people want to run it and tell me tomorrow morning how it goes please do
 * pitti dist-upgrades again, so that he'll test it tomorrow morning
<pitti> seb128: uh, that wants to remove unity-2d
<seb128> pitti, right, because nux broke abi again and we didn't get an unity-2d update yet
<seb128> pitti, which is part of the reason it stays in the ppa for today
<pitti> I see
<seb128> if you use 3d feel free to just upgrade
<pitti> yep, will do
<pitti> meh, just crashed again anyway..
<seb128> pitti, btw you might want to rescore the gobject-introspection i386 build
<seb128> pitti, the broken builder got put on manual since
<pitti> yep, already done
<seb128> great
<seb128> pitti, <pitti> meh, just crashed again anyway..
<pitti> but even with a higher build score it's still 35 mins
<seb128> pitti, was that the new unity?
<pitti> no, old one stlil
<pitti> still
<pitti> now I just need to wait for another crash
<pitti> actually, I have nothing running right now
 * pitti kills it
<pitti> there, that should be the new one
<seb128> pitti, easy way to see it, the new dash have most used applications etc under its icons
<pitti> hm, the typeahead search is weird now
<pitti> "d-f", displays one result (d-feet), but enter doesn't run it
<pitti> seb128: hm, I don't see a new icon
<pitti> looks exactly like the old one
<seb128> pitti, I mean the grid with 6 icons you get when clicking the ubuntu launcher
<seb128> you should be able to scroll down and have other things under it
<pitti> 6 icons?
<pitti> so, the dash has 8 icons
<pitti> and my launcher some more
<dobey> i think it varies
<seb128> do you have a scrollbar on the right of the dash?
<pitti> no
<seb128> hum
<pitti> I'll probably have to restart this sesssion
<pitti> killall unity-applications-daemon unity-files-daemon unity-panel-service compiz
<seb128> pitti, just run "unity"
<pitti> that probably wasn't enough
<pitti> alt+f2 "unity" doesn't work, meh
<seb128> should have been
<seb128> well old unity didn't react to enter, you had to click on the icon
<pitti> ok, restarted
<pitti> seb128: still looks the same
<pitti> seb128: perhaps I use a bigger screen? I have 8 icons in the dash, no scrollbar
<pitti> multimedia apps, internet apps, more apps, find files
<pitti> second row: surf net, show photos, email, music
<seb128> pitti, ok, weird, I've most used applications under those icons on the dash screen
<seb128> with most used files
<pitti> I have three smaller white icons, too
<seb128> those are the lenses
<pitti> home, search files/folders, search apps
<seb128> those which were in the launcher in natty
<pitti> right
<seb128> pitti, well anyway, let's see tomorrow
<seb128> we need an unity-2d before upload anyway
<seb128> pitti, yeah, doesn't work on my 10v either, I wonder why it worked on my laptop earlier
<kenvandine> seb128, would it be helpful if i tested from the ppa?
<seb128> kenvandine, you are welcome to, it will uninstall unity-2d but otherwise it's a candidate for Oneiric
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> so I'm happy to take feedback before the update
<seb128> it's supposed to fix a few bugs
<pitti> good night
<seb128> 'night pitti
<jbicha> Sweetshark: are you trying to LO 3.4.1 or 3.4.2 in the archives first?
<jbicha> Sweetshark: are you trying for LO 3.4.1 or 3.4.2 in the archives first?
<desrt> chrisccoulson_: ping
<chrisccoulson_> hi desrt
<desrt> there seems to be an extremely critical bug with firefox
<desrt> 97/100 on acid 3 :(
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, http://robert.ocallahan.org/2010/06/not-implementing-features-is-hard_03.html ;)
<desrt> ah
<desrt> so those 3 missing points are official policy
<desrt> wow
<desrt> apple hacked up safari to pass acid 3
<desrt> macos has whacked out font antialiasing, and they disable it in safari for a specific font just because they know this font is used in the acid test
<desrt> that's pretty lame
<lifeless> desrt: WIN :(
<desrt> lifeless: does YOUR browser score 100/100 on acid 3?
 * desrt almost feels dirty for asking chrisccoulson_ now
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson_: how are the toronto boys doing, anyway?
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, yeah, pretty good i think
<desrt> definitely ready in time?
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, they have a new office, so they must be doing good :)
<desrt> i mean in terms of meeting the goals for thunderbird
<lifeless> desrt: no idea
<desrt> lifeless: it was asked in jest...
<lifeless> :)
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, oh, yeah. thunderbird is the default for oneiric already :)
<desrt> how the hell did you find the space, anyway?
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, the CD was still a bit oversized when i checked last ;)
<chrisccoulson_> but not too bad
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, do you read omgubuntu? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/thunderbird-confirmed-default-mail-app-ubuntu-11-10/ ;)
<desrt> no.  not usually :)
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<chrisccoulson_> that's where i get all my news from now!
<desrt> i figure it's a good source
<desrt> they often have the scoop about what's going on at UDS before the decision is even made ;)
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that's a problem sometimes ;)
<desrt> in fact, for next UDS we should just skip the sessions
<desrt> and schedule a time at which we will check OMG ubuntu in order to find out what we will do
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<bryceh> desrt, :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-19
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, so that new dependency didn't go so well, bug 828759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828759 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-desktop 1.240 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<pitti> TheMuso: but at least that explains why it wasn't installed before
<TheMuso> pitti: I don't understand what the problem is in that bug.
<TheMuso> Yes it does.
<micahg> pitti: seems to be having mirror issues
<micahg> or rather cache issues
<pitti> TheMuso: apparently a natty install has some old at-spi 1 packages available which don't want to be removed or something like that?
<pitti> micahg: I don't think so; it's got 4 dupes, and the at-spi-2 packages didn't change in weeks
<TheMuso> pitti: Grrr I'll try updating the at-spi stack in a chroot. There should not be a problem.
<pitti> should be relatively easy to reproduce in a natty chroot
<pitti> I can see to investigating this in the next days
<pitti> (unless someone beats me to it)
<TheMuso> I'm on it now.
<TheMuso> pitti: hrm I can't reproduce it in a chroot at least.
<jbicha> TheMuso: what if you have some app installed that depends on at-spi, like gok for instance
<TheMuso> jbicha: Good point let me try that.
<pitti> TheMuso: as long as there are still rdepends of at-spi, does at-spi2-core really need to conflict to it?
<TheMuso> pitti: Yes, because you can't run at-spi and at-spi2 at the same time.
<TheMuso> at-spi uses CORBA, at-spi2 uses dbus.
<TheMuso> Both are daemons.
<pitti> do they bite each other?
<TheMuso> Not that I know of.
<pitti> there are only some 3 or 4 rdepends of at-spi left, perhaps it's actually easier to migrate them
<TheMuso> Well java-atk-wrapper which replaces java-access-bridge is sitting in NEW afaik, I think dasher has some changes in git to work with at-spi2 but not 100% sure.
<TheMuso> Gok can probably be removed, as its deprecated upstream.
<TheMuso> jbicha: gok just gets removed normally.
<jbicha> why does pitivi fail to build? gnome-doc-utils is installed but the configuration test fails
<Sweetshark> jbicha: 3.4.1, but I will update to 3.4.2. Once a 3.4 package is in there it is not that much of an issue anymore.
<Sweetshark> Morning desktoppers!
<jbicha> Sweetshark: good morning
<Sweetshark> pitti: Could you help me along with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/828724?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 828724 in libreoffice "[FFE] LibreOffice 3.4 for Oneiric" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson_> is anybody up for testing the new firefox apport hook before i upload it?
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: when does the apport hook happen? I thought the Mozilla's breakpad or whatever handled crashes?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, yeah, but we still have a hook for other bug reports
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669820/ is what i'm going to upload
<jbicha> I saw the sample bug report yesterday, but Firefox doesn't even have LPI, does it?
<jbicha> oh, nm I was using the mini toolbar instead
<mvo> pitti: good morning! the "do not mix static and dynamic bindings", does this apply for gmenu as well? i.e. will I run into problems when I use the dynamic gmenu bindings with static gtk2?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, yeah, it's had it for ages
<chrisccoulson> we already have an apport hook, but it's not all that useful
<chrisccoulson> once the new one is in, i'm going to start automatically closing the bugs that are submitted via the launchpad interface
<chrisccoulson> because the quality of most of those is just shockingly appalling
<chrisccoulson> and the new hook answers most of the questions we'd normally ask in that case
<jbicha> are there privacy concerns with all of the data in the new apport hook?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, no
<jbicha> are some about:config preferences private?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, there is a whitelist for those
<jbicha> oh ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> everything in there is what upstream put in about:support already
<chrisccoulson> the new hook answers the question in bug 827848 too, which seems to be quite common now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827848 in firefox "firefox 6 , ubuntu 11.04 64 bit ATI proprietary driver" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827848
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<chrisccoulson> good morning seb128
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, RAOF, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<RAOF> I'm tired.  But at 6pm on Friday, so that doesn't count :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you just volunteered to be a guinea pig ;)
<seb128> no I didn't?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> RAOF: yeah, you should call it a week ;-)
<RAOF> *And* I've got a compiz with alt-tab that (a) doesn't leak like a seive, (b) doesn't crash, no matter how hard I abuse it, and (c) doesn't cause videos to stutter when it comes up.
<seb128> it's beer time
<chrisccoulson> seb128, can you copy http://paste.ubuntu.com/669820/ to /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/firefox.py and try to report a firefox bug? :)
<seb128> RAOF: your doing or the update from yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> i want to make sure it works on at least one other persons system really
<pitti> hey mvo
<pitti> mvo: hmm, I'm not entirely sure
<pitti> mvo: but doesn't the current s-c use dynamic gmenu already?
<RAOF> seb128: I've been guiniepigging for DBO.
<seb128> hey pitti mvo
<pitti> mvo: eek, current s-c indeed fails to start right now with the new pygobject :/
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> RAOF: I got the new unity in the ubuntu-desktop ppa btw
<pitti> seb128: hm, the new unity doesn't feeel and look any different than the one currently in oneiric
<RAOF> How new?  Trunk, as of 3 hours ago?
<pitti> it crashes about as often, dash is the same, etc.
<RAOF> Because that's when the fixes landed.
<pitti> and it still messes up teh screen on popup windows sometimes
<seb128> RAOF: no, tarball from yesterday afternoon
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you get that too?
<mvo> pitti: ok, I can fix this by using the old gmenu for now, not ideal that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: usually the apport-gtk ones; sometimes the bottom half of the buttons is broken
<seb128> RAOF: but I can backport some extra commits when I upload to oneiric
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and sometimes I have a ghost window which doesn't go away
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah, you might want to distropatch a couple of these commits.
<pitti> mvo: hm, that's NBS :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i get a ghost window on one part of the screen, and it's frame on another part of the screen
<chrisccoulson> quite frequently with apport-gtk too
<chrisccoulson> but someone reported the same bug with thunderbird yesterday too
<mvo> pitti: oh, well
<pitti> mvo: bug 829186 is the tracking bug for remaining issues, perhaps we should add s-c there for the time being
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829186 in update-manager "Mixes static and GI library bindings" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829186
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i'm not going insane
 * mvo scratches head
<seb128> pitti, not a real surprise it's not really different, there was like 15 commits in a week, most of those being segfault or leak fixes
<pitti> mvo: if we don't sort it out, I guess we'll stay at 2.28 for oneiric, until we do the full switch in p?
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite happy with unity-2d, and the dash isn't really laggy (even with the blur) :)
<seb128> oh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it seems compiz tries to do some magic for popup windows or so?
<seb128> the ppa version is much better dash performance wise with the blur on
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i thought that, but someone got a similar bug with the main thunderbird window too
<RAOF> I'm much more happy with unity now that I've discovered alt+`
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 828980
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828980 in compiz "Window contents outside of boundary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828980
<seb128> RAOF: is that to cycle between instances of a same application?
<mvo> pitti: what options do we have to sort it out? remove the gmenu functionatlity from gtk2 I guess?
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah.  alt-tab to the group, then alt+` to get the expanded view.
<pitti> mvo: or stay at 2.28
<mvo> right
<pitti> mvo: hm, I wonder if the current crash is really due to gmenu, though
<pitti> mvo:   File "/home/martin/upstream/software-center/softwarecenter/backend/weblive.py", line 25, in <module>
<pitti>     from gi.repository import GObject
<pitti> mvo: it crashes there ^
<RAOF> seb128: Because I'm not fastidious about keeping workspaces task-focused I think this will end up making alt-tab more useful for me.
<pitti> but software-center should use gobject, right?
<pitti> not GI
<pitti> mvo: give me five minutes to look at this crash
<mvo> pitti: well, this is the ui indepedant part, it needs to select dynamically as well
<pitti> mvo: right, and in a few more places; walking through them
<mvo> thanks!
<rodrigo_> I got an answer from cjwatson about adding g-c-m to the desktop set, where he says it should be added to a seed, can someone please do that?
<rodrigo_> ditto for gnome-contacts
<seb128> RAOF: yeah, the new design seem to be optimized for people not using workspaces
<mvo> I wonder if it would actually be less work to simply split trunk into gtk2/gtk3 :/
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<pitti> mvo: confirmed, you can't import GMenu and gobject
<pitti> pretty much every GIR includes GObject
<seb128> rodrigo_, ken uploaded gnome-contacts, do you know if there is a ffe bug?
<mvo> pitti: thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, no
<rodrigo_> I don't see the upload
<pitti> mvo: gmenu and GObject works, though, but that doesn't help us
<RAOF> seb128: And I'm pretty sure that most people don't use workspaces a lot, so that seems like a reasonable thing ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well to see those I think they should be promoted, what you need there is to apply for motu
<seb128> RAOF: yeah, it just screw us old school users :p
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's in there
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> rodrigo_, i.e it got uploaded
<seb128> it just needs a ffe and an archive admin review
<pitti> mvo: voila!
<pitti> mvo: so, right-clicking in the left list still causes exceptions, presumably due to gmenu
<pitti> otherwise it works now
<mvo> cool
<mvo> progress :)
<pitti> mvo: pushed to lp:~pitti/software-center/gi-fixes again
<pitti> mvo: the other option is to package the old gnome-menus again in a separate source pacakge, to get python-gmenu back
<rodrigo_> seb128,  FFE bug filed for gnome-contacts in LP, right?
<pitti> mvo: we actually discussed that when we updated the package
<seb128> rodrigo_, correct
<pitti> but thought we'd try updateing the rdepends first
<rodrigo_> because it seems no bugs can be added to g-c in LP
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, can't before the upload is accepted, the source doesn't exist yet
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> rodrigo_, open it without a component, i.e against ubuntu
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> mvo: pushed a followup fix to unbreak the "Chronik"
<Sweetshark> pitti: could you just guve me a short confirmation that bug 828724 is fine from our side (e.g. only waiting for the ok from release team)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828724 in libreoffice "[FFE] LibreOffice 3.4 for Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828724
<pitti> mvo: could you give this a try?
<mvo> pitti: sure, thanks. hold on a minute
<pitti> mvo: so, right-clicking in the left list still causes exceptions, presumably due to gmenuhttps://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/software-center/gi-fixes/+merge/72152
<pitti> Sweetshark: acked
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/829246 <- is this ok, or does it need more info?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 829246 in ubuntu "[FFE] Include gnome-contacts" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> rodrigo_, I don't do ffe approvals, let's check with pitti
<rodrigo_> ok, pitti ^
<pitti> rodrigo_: that's for inclusion into universe for now, right?
<mvo> pitti: works for me now, where exactly do I need to right click to crash it? that seems to be ok for me, but let me double check if I have all the ppa updates
<seb128> pitti, yeah, one step at the time, let's get it in the archive to start
<pitti> I wouldn't mind at all seeing it in the desktop CD, but that requires MIR first, etc., so I can't approve that yet
<rodrigo_> pitti: seb128 mentioned adding it to the CD, as it's small, but yes, universe for now is ok
<pitti> mvo: right, that was fixed by my second commit
<mvo> pitti: aha, cool :)
<pitti> mvo: I don't actually know where the GMenu functionality is used
<seb128> pitti, I want it in an tested first while we deal with mir etc
<pitti> right
<mvo> pitti: and software-center-gtk3 starts now too with the latest update!
<mvo> nice work
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> rodrigo_: acked
<rodrigo_> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, do you feel like doing the NEW review as well? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I said so in the FFE
<seb128> if not I will do it a bit later once I'm done with the unity updates
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> danke
<pitti> rodrigo_: is it uploaded already?
<rodrigo_> pitti, it's in the queue
<pitti> seb128: do I see that right, just gnome-utils and gnome-screensaver left for 3.1.5?
<seb128> pitti, gnome-utils is done, seems I forgot to upload
<pitti> and yelp-xsl for 3.1.4?
<pitti> nice!
<seb128> yelp-xsl is to sponsor
<pitti> I do the first prep for weekly status/RC bug review, then I can help out with sponsoring if required
<seb128> pitti, see "updates to claim" on http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop
<seb128> pitti, still a bunch to do
<mvo> pitti: something else changed with the PPA too, Gdk.parse_color() used to return (success, color) and now its just a Gdk.Color() or None
<pitti> mvo: ah, I guess someone added an override
<mvo> pitti: ok, so its safe to update all code for this?
<pitti> mvo: wasn't that a case which even the two of us discussed some days/weeks ago?
<mvo> I don't think so (at least I don't remember :)
<pitti> I remember that we had some function which returned (success, bla, bla)
<mvo> I think that was gio releated
<pitti> and in the non-success case the return values were invalid and caused segfaults
<pitti> mvo: aah, it was Gtk.TextIter
<mvo> aha, indeed
<pitti> mvo: looks like the very same problem
<pitti> mvo: hm, no override for that one
<mvo> gio load_contents_async now also returns (res, content) instead of content or None
<pitti> hm, there is no Gdk.parse_color()..
<mvo> that is not what the old static api did
<mvo> pitti: sorry, Gdk.color_parse()
<pitti> aah
<pitti> mvo: yes, there's an override
<mvo> python -c 'from gi.repository import Gdk; print Gdk.color_parse("red")'
<mvo> (True, <Gdk.Color(red=65535, green=0, blue=0)>)
<mvo> and now just the color
<mvo> so thats a new one in the PPA version onyl? honestly I think we should get it in if for nothing else then to provide a somewhat stable API
<pitti> mvo: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?id=5b1c875
<pitti> mvo: it actually restores compatibility with pygtk
<mvo> I mean, if people port there stuff on oneiric and it will no longer work on P that will not look good on us
<pitti> yes
<mvo> right, its great to get it :)
<mvo> could we get the same for the async content loading in gio :) ?
<pitti> mvo: 3 down, 1 to check, 1 to go on bug 829186 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829186 in update-manager "Mixes static and GI library bindings" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829186
<pitti> mvo: I'm happy to fix that, can you please report a bug upstream about it?
<mvo> pitti: oh, what is missing in u-m ?
<pitti> mvo: it's fix committed, I counted that as "done"
<pitti> it's not uploaded yet, though, thus "committed", not "released"
<mvo> oh, ok. sorry, I can upload that now
<pitti> not that urgent
<mvo> pitti: gnome bug #656872 but feel free to set to wontfix as the old API is not that great either, the len of the content is not that useful
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656872 in gio "gio load_contents_finished return values changed" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656872
<seb128> pitti, I closed again bug #811852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811852 in indicator-session "Top-right bar shows "nvalid UTF-8]"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811852
<seb128> pitti, the remaining issues are unity-greeter ones and the upload I just did should set the greeter mode flag correctly for the the indicators to use
<pitti> seb128: ok
<seb128> pitti, if you still have an issue please do an "also affect unity-greeter" or open a new bug against it
<pitti> mvo: hm, in that case we should prefer original C API over the pygtk API, I think
<pitti> seb128: ok, will do; thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> pitti, so my "most used applications are on the dash screen" is a race bug, it's not supposed to happen
<mvo> pitti: yeah, thats fine, just close it then
<seb128> checke with neil
<seb128> checked
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you hook is working fine
<chrisccoulson> seb128, excellent, thanks
<seb128> it's collecting infos about my printer on 3 pages for some reasons
<seb128> but it's working fine ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i might add those to the blacklist
<chrisccoulson> they're also added to the about:support page too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<chrisccoulson> (i use the same whitelist and blacklist as upstream for those)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it tell you to go away if you tweaked stupid options? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it stops you from reporting a bug if you've upgraded firefox but not restarted the current instance
<chrisccoulson> and it adds an extra field to the bug if you force layers acceleration on too
<chrisccoulson> (which seems to be getting more common)
<pitti> mvo: responded
<pitti> rodrigo_: can you please fix debian/copyright to say GPL-2+? that's what the upstream sources say
<mvo> seb128: what are the chances for bug #828680 - was something like that ever discussed with gtk upstream
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828680 in software-center "In "History" screen, Left, Right, and Space keys don't work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828680
<rodrigo_> pitti, in gnome-contacts?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes
<pitti> rodrigo_: looks fine otherwise; rejected, please upload with the same version number
<seb128> pitti, he will need sponsoring, ken uploaded the one from yesterday since rodrigo_ is not motu yet
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, no permissions, I'll push to the branch and let you do the upload
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: where's the branch?
<rodrigo_> pitti, pushed now to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-contacts/ubuntu
<seb128> mvo, hum
<seb128> mvo, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105895
<ubot2> Gnome bug 105895 in GtkTreeView "Please add common keybindings for the TreeView" [Enhancement,Reopened]
<rodrigo_> need to run some errands, bbiab
<mvo> seb128: thanks!
<davmor2> meh flash is broken on oneiric 64bit this morning :(
<pitti> hm, works here
<pitti> davmor2: but it's a bit fiddly indeed
<pitti> with the new multiarch setup
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^ btw, the plugin finder should probably be taught how to install that properly?
<pitti> davmor2: do you have multi-arch enabled?
<davmor2> pitti: might be nsplugin at fault I'm just copying over the logs
<davmor2> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669917/
<pitti> mvo: eww - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/oneiric/ubuntu/20110819.1/livecd-20110819.1-i386.out
<pitti> mvo: apparently update-apt-xapian-index is missing a python-gmenu depends? or can we port it to GMenu?
 * pitti purges it locally and investigates
<pitti> mvo: oh, this is actually using s-c code?
<pitti> mvo: ah, seems in trunk you already killed it?
<pitti> mvo: can we upload trunk to unbreak CD builds?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the plugin finder just needs the right metadata in the control file
<chrisccoulson> although, it won't work yet in oneiric, as it requires the server to be updated (and only asac has access to that still) ;)
 * desrt yawns
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning, all
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt
<desrt> chrisccoulson, pitti; hihi
 * desrt , after a few months of saying "why would i want to do that?", just installed firefox on his nexus s.  wow.
<mvo> pitti: yeah, its ready
<pitti> mvo: just did an u-a-x-i run with trunk, runs fine
<chrisccoulson> desrt, do you find it quite slow?
<chrisccoulson> i use it on my desire because of the bookmarks sync
<chrisccoulson> but it's still much slower than the stock browser :(
<desrt> chrisccoulson: no.. i find it pretty much the same speed as the built-in browser
<desrt> chrisccoulson: but the feature set is rocking my world
<mvo> pitti: I was preparing a upload anyway, but what should we do with the static gmenu now? mixing bindings and stay with pygojbect 2.28? or add a new source package for the old python-gmenu and keep the dependency? do we have more options?
<desrt> the tabs concept is really sweet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's pretty nice
<desrt> i have it set as the browser that gets launched from my homescreen
<pitti> mvo: I don't see more options, aside from stopp using it completely, of course
<desrt> i only wish i could change the icon :)
<chrisccoulson> and having all my data sync with is pretty neat too. it's quite freaky to get all the history from my laptop appearing on my phone ;)
<pitti> mvo: I'd slightly prefer bringing back python-gmenu, though; WDYT?
<mvo> pitti: yeah, I agree
<jbicha> mvo: when I start Update Manager with no updates to install, it crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669930/
<desrt> chrisccoulson: ya... i'm considering setting that up, but i'm a bit scared :)
<mvo> pitti: I will upload the fix now
<pitti> mvo: there's quite a few rdepends on libgnome-menu2 anwyay
<mvo> jbicha: ups, should be fixed in trunk
<jbicha> mvo: cool, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: cant you file an RT to get access?
<chrisccoulson> asac - sure, can do
<mvo> jbicha: if you have a moment it would be nice if you could "bzr branch lp:update-manager ; cd update-manager; ./update-manager" to double check that the fix is good
<chrisccoulson> is universe enabled on default installs btw?
<chrisccoulson> it's been so long since i did a fresh install on this machine ;)
<mvo> yes
<chrisccoulson> mvo - thanks
<jbicha> mvo: yes, that seems to work
<jbicha> mvo: clicking Settings in Update Manager still uses gksu instead of pkexec
<mvo> jbicha: oh, thanks, let me fix that as well
<seb128> isn't software-properties running as a simple user nowadays?
<seb128> brb
<jbicha> yes, software-properties doesn't need root to open, just to change certain settings
<roignac> matisyahu
<Sweetshark> anyone having an idea why dch ignored my DEBFULLNAME="foo" in ~/.devscripts?
<Laney> Sweetshark: that is an environment variable
<Sweetshark> Laney: well, thats what I tried before :/
<Laney> do you have $DEBEMAIL set?
<Laney> laney@raleigh> echo $DEBFULLNAME - $DEBEMAIL                                                                               ~
<Laney> Iain Lane - laney@debian.org
<xclaesse> is it known that gnome-shell won't start with oneiric?
<xclaesse> when selecting the GNOME session
<xclaesse> I have to open a terminal and start  it with GI_TYPELIB_PATH=/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/ gnome-shell --replace
<xclaesse> otherwise it does not find Clutter typelib
<Sweetshark> Laney: hmm, picked a fresh shell, now it seems to work, thanks
<Laney> np (put it in your .bashrc or similar) :-)
<xclaesse> seems libgck-1-dev is missing dep on libgck-1-dev
<seb128> xclaesse, on itself?
<xclaesse> sorry, on libp11-kit-dev
<xclaesse> building empathy, it says: Package 'p11-kit-1', required by 'gck-1', not found
<xclaesse> that's msg from pkg-config
<xclaesse> I have libgck-1-dev but that did not pull libp11-kit-1-dev
<xclaesse> installing manually fix that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah, i must have missed that off
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<xclaesse> cool :)
<xclaesse> if someone could also upload tp-glib 0.15.5 to oneiric that would make me happy :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - when i query the origins of a package via python-apt, where does the "origin" string come from? eg, will the origin for packages from the firefox-aurora PPA always be "LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora"?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: from the Release file on the server
<chrisccoulson> mvo - thanks. and i guess that's not going to change?
<mvo> well, unless soyuz changes, it does not
<mvo> but the format is not ideal in many ways
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<mvo> as there is no way to figure out what part of the LP string belongs to the user and what to the ppaname
<mvo> so I would really love to see this changed
<mvo> into something like LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla__daily-firefox-aurora or somesuch
<chrisccoulson> ah, i see
<chrisccoulson> i think this is good enough for now. i want to ship a file in /etc/apport/native-origins.d to allow people to create firefox bug reports from these PPA's
<chrisccoulson> and it seems to depend on this string
<chrisccoulson> if my understanding is correct ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, that works :)
<xclaesse> E: Build-Depends dependency for gnome-shell cannot be satisfied because candidate version of package libgjs-dev can't satisfy version requirements
<xclaesse> when doing sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-shell in oneiric
<xclaesse> seb128, ^
<xclaesse> is that known issue?
<seb128> xclaesse, no
<seb128> xclaesse, what does apt-get install libgjs-dev says?
<xclaesse> it install version 1.29.0 just fine
<xclaesse> how do I check what's the build-dep version gnome-shell wants?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it's going to be 1.29.6
<seb128> wonder why you don't get that one
<seb128> what mirror do you use?
<seb128> 1.29.16
<xclaesse> seb128, I'm using http://archive.ubuntu.com
<xclaesse> did update a few hours ago, let's try again
<seb128> xclaesse, weird, the current version is 1.29.16-0ubuntu2 and it's available for 2 days
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<geser> xclaesse: apt-cache showsrc gnome-shell
<geser> xclaesse: how do you try to build it? pbuilder or on your normal system?
<seb128> xclaesse, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gjs/
<seb128> it has 1.29.16-0ubuntu2 for i386 and amd64
<seb128> what arch do you use?
<xclaesse> seb128, hmmm now gjs is in the list of "The following packages have been kept back"
<xclaesse> libgjs-dev:
<xclaesse>   Installed: 1.29.0-1ubuntu1
<xclaesse>   Candidate: 1.29.16-0ubuntu2
<seb128> well, apt-get install should pick the current version
<seb128> did you use apt pinning or something?
<seb128> upgrade might keep things on old, but install should
<seb128> shouldn't
<xclaesse> seb128, sudo apt-get install libgjs-dev  wants to remove gnome-shell...
<seb128> xclaesse, what architecture?
<xclaesse> amd64
<seb128> weird
<seb128> it has been rebuilt for the new libgjs
<seb128> do you use a ppa version newer than oneiric?
<seb128> or a local build?
<xclaesse> no
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell?
<xclaesse> actually I also have an update of gnome-shell
<xclaesse> installing it wants to remove libgjs0b
<seb128> well, they should upgrade together rather than uninstall anything
<seb128> xclaesse, that's fine, there was an abi break, it was rename libgjs0c
<seb128> so the "b" version is replaced by "c"
<xclaesse> ok, that fixed my problem :)
<xclaesse> thanks
<xclaesse> weird that "apt-get upgrade" does not do that correctly
<seb128> xclaesse, upgrade is not meant to uninstall anything or do transitions
<seb128> xclaesse, that's why we have dist-upgrade
<xclaesse> yeah but dist-upgrade wants to remove the world those days :(
<seb128> xclaesse, upgrade is "do safe update, keep disruptive things on old"
<xclaesse> including ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> xclaesse, that shouldn't happen, what does it want to uninstall? can you pastebin it?
<xclaesse> http://fpaste.org/8Dp7/
<seb128> xclaesse, it's not "the world" ;-)
<xclaesse> unity seems in the middle of updates
<seb128> xclaesse, going to be fixed in the next 2 hours
<seb128> there is a new unity and unity-2d needs to build still
<xclaesse> seb128, yeah, was much more some time ago, with all of evolution
<pitti> seb128: any chance the new unity will fix the horribly broken alt-tabber? or was this backed out again?
<xclaesse> seb128, anyway, I have want I needed. Thanks for your support :)
<seb128> pitti, what do you consider "broken" in it?
<seb128> xclaesse, you're welcome ;-)
<pitti> erm, does that work for you?
<seb128> pitti, for some definition of work
<seb128> pitti, it takes 3 seconds to display
<pitti> seb128: it's a colorful wide switcher with icons, with a semi-transparent higher window of miniature windows on top
<pitti> and with each alt-tab they both move
<pitti> seems liek the one on top is the original one, and the one beneath it is new
<pitti> and using it causes all terminals (except one in some cases) to be minimized
<seb128> pitti, oh, that's compiz gconf not handling profile updates, you get both switchers activated in your compiz profile
<seb128> pitti, use ccsm to disable the old one
<pitti> erm, no
<seb128> (easier that unity --reset and drop your keybindings etc)
<pitti> that certainly needs to happen automatically?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, it's on didrocks' list
<pitti> can we disable the original switcher to avoid that?
<seb128> pitti, still part of the compiz update we wait for 3 weeks
<pitti> or rename it perhaps?
<xclaesse> seb128, ah, clutter and tp-glib are too old to build gnome-shell master :(
<seb128> xclaesse, that's being worked
<xclaesse> Requested 'clutter-x11-1.0 >= 1.7.5' but version of Clutter is 1.6.16
<xclaesse> Requested 'clutter-glx-1.0 >= 1.7.5' but version of Clutter is 1.6.16
<xclaesse> Requested 'telepathy-glib >= 0.15.5' but version of Telepathy-GLib is 0.15.4.1
<pitti> seb128: ah, so it's on the list? I'm afraid that everyone does that now, and then we forget about it
<xclaesse> seb128, cool :)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, didrocks has it high on this to fix list
<seb128> pitti, he was pondering doing a profile reset on upgrade or just hack the alt-tab thing
<seb128> pitti, but he's pretty aware of it
<pitti> I'd rather replace/disable the old launcher than doing a profile reset
<pitti> the latter wreaks havoc with shared home dirs
<seb128> pitti, right, it's just that we don't have any good way to tweak user gconf profiles on upgrade
<seb128> it needs to be hacked from compiz code
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> is that "static application switcher"?
<seb128> didrocks hopped that the compiz on gsettings work would land this cycle
<pitti> I never deliberately configured that
<seb128> but that turned to be another dx fail
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, no you didn't but compiz copy the default config as an user config on first start
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't do the "use system default by default"
<pitti> ah
<seb128> really looking to have the gsettings backend
<seb128> but that's going to be for next cycle
<pitti> hmm -- now I see what other people complained about the new one -- it doesn't switch between terminals :)
<seb128> pitti, you need to arrow down on an application icon to have the instances of the software
<seb128> or use alt-~
<seb128> not sure if that's trunk only or in that tarball though
<seb128> RAOF mentioned it earlier
<seb128> that's going to be "cycle between instance of the selected application"
<pitti> oh, that works, but is more advanced keyboard virtuoseness to press 4 keys at the same time
<seb128> yeah, I raised the issue
<seb128> pitti, they are going to try a "pause" behaviour
<pitti> (and absolutely undiscoverable, too, but oh well..)
<seb128> if you stop for $delay on an icon it will do the arrow down for you
<seb128> then alt-tab will switch in the instances and when it goes to end of that list back the primary list
<seb128> that might work well
<chrisccoulson> i quite like the look of the new switcher
<chrisccoulson> i wish the metacity one would use icons rather than thumbnails too
<seb128> the look is nice, the usability is not (yet)
<seb128> not speaking about how slow it is on my intel box
<chrisccoulson> right
<chrisccoulson> that's why i'm on 2d right now ;)
<pitti> meh, and it still minimizes stuff, and then doesn't show the minimized programs
<seb128> well the dash blur slowness issue got fixed at least
<chrisccoulson> did it? oh, i've not tried it for a week
<seb128> pitti, if you have bugs please raise them to DBO
<pitti> how again is this better than the old switcher?
<chrisccoulson> i should upgrade and try again
<seb128> bah, xchat-gnome indicator being retarded, restart xchat
<seb128> bah
<seb128> the indicator is buggy with xchat-gnome still, got things to turn blue you can't clear if you close the query
<alex3f> mvo, thanks for the merge. I know about the performance issue, I'm going to work on that, as well as the FIXMEs in the code
<mvo> alex3f: thanks! I'm not 100% sure what the best solution is, caching the results, maybe having a query about all installed pkgs at startup or a OOB fastpath to query if a pkg is installed or not via librpm
<mvo> alex3f: but its actually quite nice, I'm impressed
<alex3f> what is OOB?
<alex3f> thank you :-)
<mvo> out-of-band
<mvo> sorry
<mvo> it brought down the test coverage quite a bit though :/
<mvo> so more tests please ;)
<alex3f> query all is an option, since from what I've seen, PK is designed for working with many packages at once
<alex3f> on my TODO
<mvo> great, query-all-installed and just cache the package names should be fine then
<alex3f> yep, unfortunately, update-software-center with PK takes forever
<alex3f> how do you run pyflakes?
<alex3f> and also, what gives the test coverage?
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry_, chrisccoulson: hey, how busy are you guys?
<mterry_> seb128, I can help.  Just doing lightdm stuff
<seb128> ok, so we have
<seb128> - some updates left to do (see the etherpad)
<seb128> - the new clutter version and cogl (new source) to sponsor, work from ricotz
<seb128> - some https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3 work items left
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what are we doing about the top panel in gnome-screensaver? should we just hide it?
<seb128> - some sponsoring on the etherpad as well
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry_, chrisccoulson: it would be nice if you could help to do a push to get over those today so we can start focussing on bug fix next week
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seem safe at this point yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, want to do that, the gnome-screensaver update and look at the g-s-d power notification to use notify-osd?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's fine
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great
<pitti> seb128: want me to do some sponsoring?
<pitti> I've looked at jockey way too long today anyway
<seb128> pitti, if you want to please do
<pitti> (still need to display the new -updates nvidia/fglrx handlers)
<seb128> if we could do a team effort to go over the things I listed today we would be in good shape to focus on bug fixing starting next week
<seb128> it's about time
<pitti> grabbed two from the pad, to start
<seb128> pitti, danke
<kenvandine> seb128, i can try to pick up something easy that i can do while i work on other stuff, i leave for vacation in 2 weeks... so want to finish stuff up
<seb128> kenvandine, telepathy-glib update? debian did it, it's probably just reapplying our small diff over
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> and i am hacking on tp stuff right now :)
<nessita> hello everyone!!!
<seb128> hey nessita! how are you?
<kenvandine> hey nessita
<pitti> hey nessita, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, good to see you, it has been a while ;-)
<nessita> pitti: I'm evaluating the issue with the Soup import
<pitti> nessita: oh, you are fast!
<pitti> nessita: I was about to ask what kind of bribe you need
<nessita> seb128, kenvandine, pitti: hello! I'm missing you a lot
<seb128> mterry_, want to do the cogl review,sponsoring and clutter update?
<nessita> pitti: well, icecream for sure :-D
<pitti> nessita: were you on holidays? haven't seen you for a while
<mterry_> seb128, sure
<pitti> nessita: icecream sounds great
<seb128> mterry_, thanks!
<pitti> nessita: and will be appropriate in Orlando, too!
<nessita> pitti: nopes, I'm drawing daily in the sadness of porting the Ubuntu One Control Panel to QT and Windows
<nessita> pitti: that's why I haven't been so involved with ubuntu lately
<pitti> nessita: QML, or "real" Qt?
<seb128> mterry_, bug #828605 and bug #828608
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828605 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] cogl" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828608 in clutter-1.0 "[FFE] clutter 1.7 series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828608
<pitti> nessita: QML is actually quite fun
<nessita> seb128: I still owe you the GTK+3 port...
<pitti> nessita: actually, porting this to GTK3 would fix the static vs. GI conflict as well, and keep Soup alive
<nessita> pitti: the real QT. Is fun, but I would like to be improving the ubuntu control panel as well, which at the moment, I can't do due to lack of time
<pitti> nessita: but I haven't investigated yet how much effort it is
<seb128> nessita, indeed ;-)
<nessita> pitti: I haven't either, but I'm *guessing* is just changing some imports...
<pitti> nessita: no, it's not
<pitti> nessita: but if you actually consider this, I could actually give a hand there
<seb128> pitti, ^ the 2 bugs I just pointed to mterry, do you think you can ffe accept them?
<nessita> pitti: how much time do we have to solve the Soup issue?
<pitti> nessita: it's a bit urgent, we need to get all this settled by beta-1; does "a week" sound crazy?
<nessita> pitti: yes, but it's much better than saying "today" :-D
<nessita> pitti: can we have a talk about this next week, say on Wed?
<pitti> seb128: cogl approved, that's easy; clutter, hard to decide without knowing more, I'll ask on the bug
<pitti> nessita: sure
<seb128> pitti, well, technically it has a standing GNOME ffe
<pitti> nessita: in the meantime, I could play with a GTK3 port?
<pitti> seb128: ah, clutter is part of gnome?
<seb128> pitti, it's required at least if we want to update gnome-shell from 3.1.3 to 3.1.4
<seb128> pitti, yes
<nessita> pitti: YES PLEASE (you just are doing this so *I* owe *you* some icecream)
<pitti> seb128: acked
<seb128> pitti, danke
<ricotz> seb128, pitti, shall i upload the packages somewhere for sponsoring?
<pitti> ricotz: clutter 1.7/cogl? sure
<seb128> ricotz, talk to mterry_, he said he would review it
<seb128> ricotz, I pointed to the debian svn in the bugs
<ricotz> pitti, yes
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> but something to dget might be easier
<ricotz> seb128, mterry_ http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/clutter/
<pitti> ricotz: I'm fine with sponsoring from debian svn, if it's there
<ricotz> no sure about the versioning convention in this case
<pitti> ricotz: can't we just sync?
<ricotz> s/no/not
<ricotz> pitti, it isnt released yet
<pitti> ah
<pitti> ricotz: looks fine, I'll sponsor from your people page
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<ricotz> pitti, it will probably fail to build for armel though
<seb128> pitti, check with mterry_, he said he would do the sponsoring
<seb128> i.e you guys don't duplicate work please ;-)
<mterry_> pitti, I can do it unless you've got a jonesin'
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, how busy are you? ;-)
<pitti> mterry_: ok, please go ahead then
<pitti> currently sponsoring some other bits
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you do that while you are on gnome-screensaver
<seb128> "- should clean its .menu conffile on upgrade"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-screensavers.menu got dropped in GNOME3, it should be maintainer script cleaned on upgrade
<DBO> pitti, you know I do read what you say...
<DBO> seb128, can you check the perf of switcher in trunk now
<pitti> DBO: good morning
<DBO> I think its fixed for realz
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, excellent, thanks
<pitti> DBO: heh, I know, yes :)
<seb128> DBO, howdy, can do!
<seb128> DBO: unity,nux,both?
<DBO> seb128, unity
<seb128> DBO, on it
<DBO> pitti, can you explain to me what you dont like?
<seb128> DBO: just curious but how did you fix or workaround it?
<DBO> seb128, I am avoiding paying the texture creation cost after the first alt-tab start
<pitti> DBO: (1) doesn't show individual terminals, just a single icon for it
<DBO> seb128, so it will still be slow on your system the first time
<DBO> pitti, press down
<pitti> DBO: (2) shows a lot of apps which aren't in my workspace
<pitti> DBO: (3) appears below the ordinary compiz switcher
<kenvandine> that is a bug :)
<DBO> pitti, your settings are screwed up too, run unity --reset
<pitti> I just ran unity --reset some weeks ago
<seb128> DBO: it would be nice to have a ccsm option to work by workspace
<pitti> DBO: seb128 says that compiz copies the settings into the user home, instead of falling back to system settings when the user has no explicit configuration; so that would happen for everyone
<DBO> pitti, yeah well, if the normal compiz switcher is showing your settings are screwed up :)
<seb128> i.e list only things in your current workspace
<pitti> DBO: then they will for everyone who upgrades from natty
<DBO> seb128, Im not exactly sure how that would work but I can try
<DBO> pitti, the solution for that is being worked on
<DBO> pitti, though frankly, thats what you guys are supposed to help us with
<pitti> DBO: yes, we already discussed it, it's on didier's list
<pitti> DBO: so, ignore (3) for now
<pitti> DBO: but you asked me what I don't like, and that's one of the things
<DBO> pitti, yes but thats the kind of complaint I expect out of an uninformed user, not you :/
<pitti> DBO: the real solution for (3) would probably be to just completely replace the compiz one; fiddling around with the user's gconf settings on upgrade will break shared homedirs
<pitti> DBO: sorry, but "press cursor down" is not exactly obvious; I admit I'm an uninformed user in that case
<DBO> pitti, you can also press alt+` (key above tab) once the switcher is open
<DBO> that will cycle windows too
<pitti> but even with that, it now takes ten times as long to switch between windows
<DBO> how so?
<pitti> because I need to go through apps not on my workspace, then do the cursor down exercise, and then find my window there
<Trewas> DBO: by the way ` is not nowhere near tab in many keyboard layouts and additionally it is a dead key in fin/swe layout so alt+` cannot be used at all
<seb128> DBO: the new switcher has just been optimized for people using one workspace with one instance of their applications
<DBO> pitti, if its the last focused window of course you can just press alt-tab quickly, but yes I see your point
<pitti> Alt+` -> is that in trunk only?
<seb128> DBO: not your fault, it's a design thing
<DBO> pitti, or yesterdays release
<pitti> hm, I'm running that
<DBO> pitti, make sure you do alt-tab, then press alt-` on the tile you want to see windows in
<pitti> what I did notice is that alt+up now stopped working in my IRC client, might that be related?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> there is a fix for that in trunk
<pitti> ah, cool
<DBO> seb128, didn't the switcher come configured previously to show windows on all desktops?
<DBO> I thought that was the default
<seb128> no
<seb128> we never had any switcher doing that
<DBO> mine did
<seb128> DBO: we being ubuntu
<seb128> you might have had your own hacked one ;-)
<DBO> the static application switcher has an option for that
<DBO> but okay
<DBO> seb128, so we are past FF by a lot now
<DBO> I can add the option
<DBO> but I wont do it if its just going to get kicked
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you think it's going to be an ok ffe?
<seb128> DBO: if it lands for next week tarball I would tend to say it should be ok, but pitti should should confirm
<pitti> seb128: presumably yes, but as it'll be pretty much undiscoverable, I don't think it's important to have
<seb128> pitti, quite some users use ccsm, especially the sort of power users who use workspaces and will be annoyed by it
<seb128> i.e you or me ;-)
<pitti> I'd rather concentrate on making it discoverable how to select between instances of an app
<DBO> how would I expose that short of Clippy?
<pitti> seb128: we configure 4 workspaces by default, or did we stop doing so?
<pitti> (recently)
<seb128> pitti, we still do yes
<pitti> DBO: perhaps there could be an icon with a down arrow key beneath icons with multiple instances?
<seb128> still 2 hangs alt-tab is an usability disaster
<pitti> or it shuold just display all instances, with the ones on other work spaces at the end?
<seb128> hands
<DBO> seb128, you know about the one hand solution I have right?
<DBO> pitti, also there is a "timer" method in ccsm that design is going to test
<DBO> where simply waiting on a tile for 1.5 seconds causes it to show the windows
<seb128> DBO, still requires thinking and dexterity ;-)
<pitti> that seems tricky to me
<pitti> if it's too short (0.3 seconds) it's confusing, and if it's too long (> 0.5 seconds), it's again undiscoverable
<seb128> if there is less than 5 things open a workspace it should just display a flat list including instances imho
<seb128> that optimization is good when you get 15 things open
<seb128> not when you got 5
<DBO> pitti, less than 1.0s and you trigger it by mistake constantly
<pitti> you really wait a second on each icon when tabbing through?
<DBO> seb128, interestingly, for me doing "per workspace" is useless. I only ever have 1 or 2 windows on a workspace and they never overlap
<pitti> I get through about 4 icons/sec
<DBO> pitti, when visually scrubbing for the icon I want, yes
<pitti> for cross-workspace I usually use windows+number
<DBO> or when I go "wait where was I going...."
<seb128> DBO: I tend to have between 3 and 5 things by workspace
<DBO> you know, like when you walk into a room and forget why
<pitti> and usually not even that, I just use ctrl+alt+N
<seb128> DBO: but often including one taking the screen, i.e irc or webbrowser or email
<DBO> seb128, how can you live that way...
<DBO> seb128, windows aren't supposed to touch, it's just the natural order of things
<seb128> well I'm on my work workspace I've IRC, a command line and webbrowser
<seb128> ;-)
<DBO> seb128, you are working on testing this perf thing for me right?
<seb128> DBO: yes, unity still building
<pitti> DBO: people have different habits -- I still wonder how people can live without FFM and with a dark theme
<DBO> pitti, do you like *anything* about the new launcher?
<DBO> erm
<DBO> switcher
<seb128> DBO: going to cpp was not the best move for build time :p
<DBO> seb128, get an i7
<pitti> DBO: the colors are more unity-ish
<seb128> DBO: I've an i5, not great but good enough ;-)
<DBO> pitti, the animations are nice I think...
<DBO> (damnit compliment my animations)
<seb128> what animation?
<pitti> which animation?
<DBO> you never overloaded the switcher?
<DBO> open tons of applications
<DBO> so there are too many to fit on your screen
<pitti> when I alt+tab, it instantly appears, and alt+tabing further it changes to the next icon without animation
<pitti> should there be one?
<pitti> DBO: no, I use workspaces :)
<seb128> DBO: same here
<chrisccoulson> i've seen the animation ;)
<DBO> pitti, it shows everything on all workspaces
<DBO> dork
<seb128> I never get over 5 things on a workspace
<pitti> my work ws only has terminals
<pitti> ws2 is browser
<seb128> lol
<pitti> ws3 is communication: email, empathy, skype, etc.
<DBO> pitti, yeah but do it, you should at least see what we're shipping
<pitti> and ws4 is free, usually for my VMs
<seb128> well still I don't use enough to go over the list
<DBO> seb128, I know, I tried to fit as many in there as possible before it overflows
<pitti> DBO: well, I have tons of terminals but they aren't being displayed any more :)
<DBO> but you guys *should* be testing it overflowed too
<DBO> otherwise you dont know what you are shipping really
<DBO> pitti, different applications
<pitti> wow, overflowing? that would require some 40 apps?
<DBO> no...
<DBO> the switcher?
<seb128> pitti, it requires the alt-tab bar to go over the screen
<DBO> no
<DBO> it should require 10?
<DBO> maybe
<seb128> on my 22" screen that's a challenge
<seb128> I ran everything in my launcher and it still doesn't overflow
<seb128> going to the dash to find something else I can run
<DBO> haha
<DBO> scary
<pitti> darn, seems the new unity once again broke the windows+N shortcuts
<DBO> works here
<seb128> DBO: the folding is quite nice indeed
<DBO> seb128, when you perf test
<DBO> you need to be testing that animation too
<seb128> DBO: imho you shouldn't take over 60% of the screen
<pitti> ah, these animations
<pitti> nice
<dobey> seb128: how many pixels?
<seb128> dobey, 1920
<dobey> oh
<DBO> seb128, I am working on making it so it wont take more than a certain *physical* size
<pitti> DBO: do you get the rather irritating bug that sometimes, selecting an app in the switcher minimizes all, or a lot of windows?
<dobey> i have 2048 wide
<DBO> since thats the annoying thing
<seb128> pitti, you pick the "show desktop" entry?
<DBO> pitti, the show desktop entry, design made me add that...
<pitti> could be
<pitti> when I saw it I still had both of the switchers overlayed, and used the "top" one
<DBO> yeah thats why
<pitti> could be that the bottom one landed at the 'show desktop' then
<DBO> you... used it like that and thought "yeah this is fine for me to use"?
<pitti> but as the windows shortcuts don't work any more (win+d) that might actually be helpful :)
<pitti> DBO: no, I used it like that and thought "this looks so broken, it can't possibly go unnoticed and will be fixed"
<DBO> pitti, something is wrong with your system
<DBO> the windows shortcuts work fine here
<DBO> seb128, can you confirm?
<pitti> well, unity just crashes every 20 mins, perhaps that just took something with it
<pitti> probably need to restart my session or so
<DBO> are you getting traces?
<seb128> DBO, pitti: works for me
<seb128> DBO: yeah, unity built!
<DBO> seb128, wewt
<pitti> DBO: I get crash reports, yes
<DBO> if you are crashing that much
<seb128> DBO, still slow...
<DBO> it would be more helpful to have you running in gdb
<DBO> seb128, after the first time?
<seb128> DBO: yes
<DBO> for realz?
<seb128> no ;-)
<DBO> what?
<DBO> Im so confused
<seb128> DBO: works great, I was teasing you
<seb128> thanks!
<DBO> you're crushing my dreams!!!
<seb128> ;-)
 * DBO dies in fire
<pitti> DBO: bug 825587 mostly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825587 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in SimpleLauncherIcon::ReloadIcon()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825587
<DBO> thanks seb128
<DBO> pitti, looking now
<seb128> waouh, an alt-tab I can use again!
<seb128> DBO: you won $drink for next UDS
<DBO> you got me good man
<DBO> that was an emotional rollercoaster for sure
<pitti> (FTR, I have 4.8.2-0ubuntu1~build1, so the "fix released" might have been premature, or it really needs a fix in nux, too)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, what bug?
<seb128> sorry lost the backlog when I restarted unity
<pitti> seb128: above, bug 825587
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825587 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in SimpleLauncherIcon::ReloadIcon()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825587
<seb128> pitti, it's fixed in trunk
<pitti> nice
<seb128> there was a second bug, jibel gave a stacktrace to njpatel earlier and he fixed it
<seb128> pitti, it's bug #741652
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 741652 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in SimpleLauncherIcon::OnIconThemeChanged()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741652
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77587429/compiz_segv_SimpleLauncherIcon_unity_4.8.0-0ubuntu3.trace
<DBO> :)
<DBO> seb128, also, the run away GEM object leak should be fixed :)
<seb128> DBO: you rock sir!
<pitti> seb128: grabbing gnome-color-manager
<seb128> pitti, danke
<DBO> seb128, is the perf good while its folding too?
<seb128> DBO: yes
<DBO> :) excellent
<seb128> DBO: you didn't have the delay thing yet, right?
<seb128> have -> add
<DBO> for what?
<DBO> there is a checkbox in CCSM to test it out
<DBO> its being user tested today
<seb128> DBO: you got a typo
<chrisccoulson> gah, i wish my laptop was usable whilst buiding firefox
<seb128> "Go right in the swithcer"
<seb128> DBO, ^
<DBO> seb128, excellent
<DBO> will fix
<seb128> DBO, thanks
<DBO> seb128, fixed
<seb128> DBO: you made my day
<seb128> love the delay thing as well
<DBO> oh damnit
<DBO> someone pushed at the same time
<mterry> ricotz, cogl_gl_error_to_string is in the .symbols file but seemingly shouldn't be?
<DBO> there we go, fixed
<janimo> anyone knows if Thomas Thurman is around?
<seb128> DBO: I found a bug
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm down to my last 400MB of disk space
<janimo>  does not appear online as marnanel
<seb128> DBO: it acts like if it was going to display a preview for minimized things but it doesn't, it just displays empty space
<DBO> seb128, thats known, compiz has support for previews of active windows
<DBO> erm
<DBO> previews of minimized windows
<DBO> but
<DBO> its currently got a showstopper bug (smallish)
<DBO> so we are going to fix that first
<DBO> then turn that on
<DBO> and all will be happy
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is there a bug about lightdm starting gvfsd? i guess that's not intentional is it?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure if there is a bug, I mentioned it by email to mterry and robert_ancell this week, it's gvfsd, gconfd and notify-osd
<pitti> and session/sound/etc. indicators as well?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would be worth checking if that's the case with today updates
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think it needs to set a magic environment variable to stop gvfsd being started
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think mterry said it was due to the indicators
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's possible
<seb128> pitti, those should be displayed, they are part of the design
<pitti> erm, what? as session indicator, what for?
<pitti> that's why we have the user selector in the main window?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the indicators have a greeter mode though which hides some feature and the unity-greeter update today use it
<seb128> pitti, to be able to shutdown, suspend or restart?
<pitti> seb128: ah, sorry; the one with the user switcher
<alex3f> mvo, please check my backend-refactor import fix, before doing a release, if you plan so
<seb128> pitti, it's not there anymore for me
<mterry> seb128, yeah.
<pitti> seb128: was still here this morning, maybe today's updates fixed it again; great
<mterry> seb128, starting indicators pulls in gconf if they use it, as well as any services they start over dbus.  For example, the fix to the 'lock screen when suspended' bug was to have indicator-session stop talking to gnome-screensaver and starting it
<seb128> pitti, it's part of the unity-greeter update to set the greeter mode for indicators
<mvo> alex3f: sure thing
<seb128> pitti, works on my nb at least
<seb128> pitti, I got the indicators menu simplified and the user switching one hidden
<seb128> mterry, ok
<mterry> seb128, so we just need to find who is starting gvfsd (for example) and make them stop it in greeter mode.  A bit of hunting needs to happen is all
<seb128> mterry, great
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, i think lightdm needs to set GIO_USE_VFS=local if it doesn't already
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> i should update though ;)
<seb128> mterry, ^ GIO_USE_VFS=local
<chrisccoulson> mterry^^
<chrisccoulson> that should stop anything in the greeter session from starting it in the first place
<mterry> ah fancy
<pitti> hello skaet, how are you?
<pitti> oh, just netsplit bouncing again, I figure
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, xorg crashed 50 minutes in to linking firefox
<chrisccoulson> wasting nearly a whole hour :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, use screen!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i wish i had done now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, forget about firefox and do the gnome-screensaver and g-s-d work you signed for ;-)
<seb128> you will see it's nice to have packages easy to build :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i was trying to do those in parallel
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, it takes my laptop nearly half a minute to do basic things like switching a window whilst firefox is building
<chrisccoulson> so it's pretty difficult to do anything in parallel ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you use screen in gnome-terminal?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't use screen for a while but I used it before, why?
 * ricotz thinks byobu is nice
<chrisccoulson> seb128, there's no way to scroll is there?
<chrisccoulson> that's why i stopped using it before
<chrisccoulson> although i use it when i'm on a vt still
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://www.linuxscrew.com/2008/11/14/faq-how-to-scrollback-in-gnu-screen/
<seb128> that seems to work
<kenvandine> seems like the evolution alarm notifier just started working again...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks, will give that a try
<kenvandine> rebooted and getting notifications from 2008
<kenvandine> and it made me discover a bug in gwibber... the service got a traceback because notify-osd is getting spammed :)
<kenvandine> yep, it means google calendars are working again in evo :-D
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm determined to get this new firefox beta uploaded before the weekend!
<cyphermox> seb128: got a few things, what's up?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, just wondering if you had time for some updates and a ftbfs
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I'll pick the ones I can, which ftbfs?
<cyphermox> (e.g. upload when wifi doesn't suck)
<seb128> cyphermox, can you take the gmime one, gtkhtml and look at the totem build failure (seems to be due to the libgdata update)
<seb128> cyphermox, they all should be small
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks, I note you on the wiki for the 2 updates then ;-)
<cyphermox> ok, I was about to do it, but if you can I may still be able to catch breakfast ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, enjoy breakfast
<seb128> cyphermox, see you
<cyphermox> yup, bbl
<cyphermox> huh, is it totem failing or something else, /totem doesn't return anything on the ftbfs page
<ricotz> mterry, i have updated the symbols
<mterry> ricotz, then it's fine, that was the only oddity I saw
<ricotz> mterry, good, might be caused by building against nvidia locally instead of in a chroot
<pitti> seb128: FTR, gnome-color-management branch is broken, and got held up by the release team meeting
 * pitti tries to untangle it
<pitti> screw you, bzr with preapplied patches
<pitti> uploaded the traditional way
<seb128> pitti, yeah, maybe just copy the debian dir
<tseliot> pitti, RAOF: I can't really reupload nvidia-96 in natty proposed with revision -0ubuntu1~natty1 because the archive will complain about the original tarball. Shall I upload ~natty3?
<pitti> tseliot: what's wrong with the original tarball?
<tseliot> pitti: "Rejected: File nvidia-graphics-drivers-96_96.43.20.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents"
<pitti> tseliot: well, then get the one from the archive?
<tseliot> pitti: but I don't recall ever recreating the tarball
<seb128> ok, another unity round of bug fixes backported to oneiric
<tseliot> pitti: how?
<pitti> tseliot: apt-get source?
<seb128> improved alt-tab performance, the "display subcategories on delay is in ccsm", improved dnd behaviour, one segfault fixed, and the dash select text by default so you can open and type
<tseliot> pitti: ok, let me see if it works
<seb128> that should be all for this week for unity
<pitti> tseliot: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96_96.43.20.orig.tar.gz
<tseliot> thanks
<tseliot> pitti: it insists in wanting to upload also the tarball (even when building only with -S)
<ricotz> tseliot, build it with "-S -sd"?
<tseliot> ricotz: ah, I didn't know "-sd"
<ricotz> pitti, do you think the new pygobject packages could work on natty without breaking anything?
<ricotz> tseliot, ;) -- also "pull-lp-source" is useful
<tseliot> ricotz: ah, this one would sure be useful too, thanks
<pitti> ricotz: if you also use the new g-i; but I suppose you'll need to rebuild te source
<pitti> tseliot: -sd, yes; but that's just saving uplaod bandwidth
<tseliot> pitti: which wouldn't be such a bad idea in my case ;)
<ricotz> pitti, yeah, i meant the source package, so it would be rebuilt
<pitti> good night everyone!
<pitti> have a nice weekend
<seb128> 'night pitti, have a nice w.e
<dupondje> Adwaita broken or ?
<dupondje> dunno whats wrong with it
<seb128> seems to work there
<dupondje> It looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=194014&d=1307041720 here :s
<dobey> mvo: around?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what's the proper way for an application to check it's running under unity?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hello, i hope you are uploading thunderbird 6.0 final to oneiric soon ;)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, probably not. it's the same as what's already in oneiric ;)
<chrisccoulson> (just the package version is different)
<ricotz> oh, really
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks made nautilus check if com.canonical.Unity.Debug.Introspection has an owner on the bus
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can look at the nautilus patches if you want to copy his code
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, i must admit i am pretty lost in this mercurial repos of mozilla :\
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-release/graph will show that there were no code changes between final beta and release
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, and also http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-release/graph
<chrisccoulson> (there were 2 commits between beta and release there, but those were specific to firefox mobile)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, i'll be uploading the first 7.0 beta soon though ;)
<chrisccoulson> (like i just did already for firefox)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, thanks, i will bookmark these ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, alright, i hope it doenst turn out as a shredder :P
<chrisccoulson> i just really hope they stick to the dates in https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, they've been spot on every time so far with the new release schedule
<chrisccoulson> 7.0 release for ffox and tbird is 2 days before final freeze ;)
<ricotz> right, this is a thight schedule
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> ricotz - the choices are to keep on the beta channel, which will be RC quality by oneiric beta 2 and will mean minimal changes between then and final freeze, or stick with 6.0 and then update to the final 7.0 release 2 days before final freeze
<chrisccoulson> or release with 6.0 (which will have publicised security issues by oneiric release day) and ship 7.0 as a security update on the day of release
<chrisccoulson> all the options suck really ;)
<ricotz> it the right way to go for sure
<cyphermox> seb128: about totem? where is it broken? the release in lp is built, and there is no entry in the ftbfs page
<seb128> cyphermox, bug #829427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829427 in totem "totem version 3.0.1-0ubuntu3 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829427
<cyphermox> ah, thanks
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, i am just a bit more worried about using thunderbird in these "earlier" stages ;) -- firefox crashes arent so bad than thunderbird :P
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, i wouldn't worry too much. the beta channel is pretty close to RC quality already
<chrisccoulson> the changes between now and release will only be for blocker bugs, regressions or anything which has a safe fix
<chrisccoulson> ie, a bit like our SRU policy ;)
<chrisccoulson> aurora is where the stabilisation happens
<dobey> oh nice. blue triangle in the corner. and i click on it, and what happens? i get the main dash thing with the "search for something"
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, alright :) -- hopefully the addons are catching up fast
<cyphermox> hrm, seems gmime2.4 is not in the desktop package set
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> is there supposed to be a battery indicator in oneiric?
<dobey> because i don't see one
<cyphermox> could someone review/upload my changes to gmime in the team branch?
<cyphermox> dobey: there should be yes
<dobey> i wonder where it is then :(
<cyphermox> I assume this may have been broken yesterday, if you don't see it, because I got mine ;)
<cyphermox> dobey: indicator-power installed?
<dobey> cyphermox: well i haven't seen it for a long time now; there are lots of updates currently installing, so maybe it's fixed now
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes-standard/+bug/828543
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 828543 in gnome-themes-standard "Adwaita window decoration broken in gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> could someone check ?
<dupondje> -<constant name="C_title_focused_hilight" value="gtk:base[NORMAL]" />
<dupondje> +<constant name="C_title_focused_hilight" value="gtk:custom(wm_title_highlight,gtk:base[NORMAL])" />
<dupondje> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/77446578/gnome-themes-standard_3.1.2.1-0build1_3.1.5-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<mvo> hey dobey
<dobey> mvo: hey. did you look at distutilsextra.auto any more? or should i try to dig into it?
<dupondje> Are we going to upgrade mutter these days ?
<dupondje> or?
<mvo> dobey: I didn't sorry, its a bit crazy here currently :( did pitti had a idea why the auto stuff did that? afaik he wrote it
<dupondje> bigon: Could you upgrade mutter to latest version?
<dobey> mvo: haven't discussed it with him. i'll dig, or bug him, thanks.
<mvo> dobey: do you have the build failure log handy ? I can quickly check again
<mvo> (and sorry for not getting to this)
<dobey> mvo: no, i changed it to override the python calls by using xvfb-run, but now xvfb-run fails if you do it more than once in the build, for some reason :-/
<dobey> but i will have one soon
<mvo> ok
<dobey> hrmm, indicator-power wasn't installed; wonder why
<dobey> omg, why is bug #507062 not critical? it has an insane number of dups
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507062 in xlibs "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<dobey> and the new "system indicator" icon makes me feel like i'm in KDE
<dobey> mvo, pitti_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/python-distutils-extra/auto-nodisplay/+merge/72248
<mvo> dobey: that looks good to me
<dobey> mvo: cool
<dobey> doh
<dupondje> new version of clutter and mutter needed :D
<dupondje> jbicha: after clutter 1.7 is in, mutter needs upgrade to 1.0.14 also
<dupondje> 3.1.4* :)
<jbicha> dupondje: yes, it's being worked on, I expect it'll be done by next week
<jbicha> it's the weekend now! so not as much happens
<jbicha> it's basically always been the plan for all of Gnome 3.2 to be in the Oneiric repositories, which includes mutter and GNOME Shell
<dupondje> cause adwaita is badly broken now :p
<dupondje> good ricotz has a ppa :D
 * ricotz knows he has
<dupondje> it has a nice working mutter version :D
<jbicha> haha
<jbicha> yes we know about the issues
<cyphermox> trying to fix the totem ftbfs... anyone can tell me if totem currently works properly to fetch and play youtube videos?
<cyphermox> (here the original version in oneiric doesn't work, but I suspect it's due to the network here)
<Nafallo> dear banshee... when I try and preview stuff on U1MS, you are not supposed to play random tracks from my hard drive!
<stgraber> cyphermox: I can get the thumbnails just fine but it's complaining that I'm missing something to access the stream
<cyphermox> stgraber: thanks. that's exactly what I get, I think the network is blocking us; I'll try once I'm back to my room, and if it doesn't work I'll just upload, I'm confident enough the fix is good
<cyphermox> wow too many commas in that sentence ;)
<stgraber> cyphermox: hmm, indeed. The conference wireless is the problem. I just retried using my VPN and it works great
<stgraber> prompted for codecs, installed them and started playing the video just fine
<cyphermox> awesome, thanks for checking. we can try an updated package later maybe
<stgraber> I guess I'll be going for beer and snacks at the party tonight, then sleep a bit before the flight tomorrow morning. I guess we can try it at the airport :)
<cyphermox> whatever works :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-20
<X-Man> hello
<X-Man> evening everyone
<OwaisL> Hey guys, I upgraded packages on oneiric and skype stopped working. It is complaining about missing .so files. ia32libs was among the upgraded packages, probably the problem lies there. did anyone else notice this?
<stgraber> wouldn't surprise me if the current move to multiarch broke it
<mdeslaur> hmm...I have the problem also.
<stgraber> AFAIK skype isn't in the partner repository for oneiric yet, so we're currently stuck with the natty packaging
<stgraber> oneiric's packaging will likely depend on the multi-arch libs rather than using ia32-libs
<stgraber> you may be able to fix your problem by manually installing the missing libraries using their i386 version on oneiric (<package name>:i386)
<mdeslaur> so, I think the best way to fix this is to uninstall the skype amd64 package that came from natty's partner repo, and install the i386 skype package from natty
<mdeslaur> that way, all the i386 dependencies get automatically pulled in
<OwaisL> stgraber, I did that with --force-architecture but it didn't work. then I tried to manually extract the libs to lib32. that worked but then it started crying about other libs.
<mdeslaur> and the fake amd64 packages for i386 binaries need to disappear in oneiric
<mdeslaur> OwaisL: did you convert your oneiric to be multiarch?
<OwaisL> no, I've no idea how to do that.
<mdeslaur> OwaisL: echo foreign-architecture i386 > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<mdeslaur> that should enable i386 packages and apt repos
<mdeslaur> OwaisL: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<OwaisL> Thanks, I'll try it out.
<mdeslaur> yep, that fixed it for me, I removed skype amd64 and installed skype i386 and it pulled in everything automatically
<mdeslaur> multiarch ftw
<stgraber> yeah, that's definitely the way to go
<OwaisL> mdeslaur, that's great. why doesn't the multiarch deb automatically add this line?
<mdeslaur> OwaisL: it's now by default in oneiric, but if you had updated to oneiric before it happened, your config file doesn't contain the line. Read slangasek's posting I pasted.
<OwaisL> Ok, thanks a ton!
<mdeslaur> np
<stgraber> I guess most of the partner repository will have to be converted to that
<mdeslaur> die.ia32-libs.die.die.die
<mdeslaur> well, there's probably only one or two packages in the partner repo that actually has i386 binaries in a amd64 deb
<OwaisL> haha
<lucidfox> Huh, why are application titles in the Unity global menu now displayed in DejaVu Serif?
<lucidfox> Is it a bug or a feature?
<bigon> dupondje: about mutter it needs clutter from 1.7 branch
<bigon> :/
<ricotz> bigon, it is on its way
<bigon> oh ok :)
<ricotz> bigon, if you like you can review the debian branches, pochu wont have time before 29th
<OwaisL> Hey, I'm facing a problem with Gtk. If I add a Gtk.Switch to a toolbar which has 'primary-toolbar' style property added, the Switch widgets becomes unclickable. It becomes draggable and whole app is dragged. It looks like if "primary-toolbar" property is set on toolbar, the drag signal of toolbar takes precedence over click signal of switch.
<jbicha> OwaisL: well it works in gnome-control-center user-accounts
<OwaisL> jbicha, I mean the Switch widget in on the toolbar as a ToolItem unlike control-center
<OwaisL> jbicha, probably you are talking about the lock button.
<jbicha> yeah I got them confused
<jbicha> you could try asking in Gnome #gtk I'm not much of a developer
<OwaisL> jbicha, Ah, they rarely reply. :( Anyways, thanks!
<jbicha> you could try opening a bug about it
<OwaisL> jbicha. already did :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-21
<jbicha> TheMuso: did you ever figure out the atspi upgrade issue? here's another aptlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671381/
<AfC> Hey, I just updated, and suddenly a whole bunch of icons are broken (presenting the generic purple application diamond.
<AfC> I noticed gnome-icon-theme was one of the packages that bumped. Any idea what's up?
<AfC> Ah, you have to install `gnome-icon-theme-full`. Bloody.
<AfC> yeay.
<AfC> Not sure when that happened, but maybe we could add a Depends: somewhere.
<jincreator> Hi, everyone. I want to change the default Korean font in ubuntu-desktop. How can I do it?
<jbicha> jincreator: the default Korean font for everyone?
<jincreator> Yes.
<jincreator> And of course default Korean font contained in Ubuntu Live/Install CD.
<jbicha> that's well above my paygrade
<jbicha> has a bug been filed yet for it?
<jincreator> Of course it is. But another user's report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/792471
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 792471 in ubuntu-meta "Change default Korean font to ttf-nanum" [Undecided,New]
<jincreator> Actually this bug report is little mess because it contains every bug of Korean font system(i.e fontconfig settings).
<jbicha> I think that decision will need to be made by the Tech Board https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda
<jbicha> but ask again Monday morning when more people are around
<jincreator> Hmm...Tech Board. I never heard about it. Thank you!
<jbicha> maybe the Desktop Team could make that decision
<jbicha> I don't know specifically how font decisions are made
<jincreator> Oh, I see.
<micahg> jincreator: I"d start with an e-mail to ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> micahg: thanks
<jincreator> Thank you, micahg.
<xclaesse> can't install flash anymore on oneiric, configure says:
<xclaesse> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<xclaesse> and I can't install nspluginwrapper because it depends on nspluginviewer which does not exist
<micahg> xclaesse: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<xclaesse> micahg, interesting, thanks. let's see if that works now :)
<xclaesse> micahg, now nspluginwrapper is installed correctly, but configure of flashplugin-installer still fail with same error
<OwaisL> Does anyone know the state of Apple Magic Mouse + uTouch? I know magic trackpad works well. What about the Mouse?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I got bored yesterday and fixed #800585
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: mind if I upload it?
<mdeslaur> bug 800585
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800585 in gnome-screensaver "unlock screen is gnome-shell one " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800585
<babygenius55> hello.  i'm on ubuntu and i was wondering if I could change the "overall" look of gimp separate from the desktop them...mainly interested in window color.
<babygenius55> Short of that, how do I edit a window (fill?) color?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, i was just fixing that one already
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, did you just hide the bar?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I hid the bar, and I reverted the changes to the main dialog window to restore the username
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671742/
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/829826
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 829826 in empathy "empathy-chat crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_dispatch()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> could somebody put bump its priority ?
<dupondje> makes Empathy quite useless :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-13
<AfC> Can someone suggest when cjwatson might be on?
 * TheMuso sighs. Distributed development will *NEVER* *EVER* work IMO unless we switch to it wholesale.
<micahg> TheMuso: what broke now?
<micahg> TheMuso: well, people are supposed to check Vcs-* links before uploading
<Tejas> tejas@tejas:~$ sudo su
<Tejas> Cannot execute csh: No such file or directory
<Tejas> need help!!
<micahg> TheMuso: a gentle reminder is appropriate when someone forgets, if it becomes chronic, we should talk :)
<micahg> Tejas: #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for support
<Tejas> Thanks
<TheMuso> micahg: The thing is, I have seen various reminders like that to the people in question on RIC before, and since it never seems to get through, I've given up.
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> ~/c
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey didrocks, I'm good thanks. What about you?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm fine! Turned around the desk yesterday so that I can see the window. I'm under the impression to have a new office :)
<didrocks> at least, a lot more light!
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I'll be moving home next week, so a whole new everything for me!
<didrocks> waow! far from your present home?
<Laney> no, just a couple of miles slightly closer to the city centre
<didrocks> nice ;)
<Laney> most importantly is that it's a place of my own - no more sharing :P
<didrocks> heh, yeah, will be a big difference
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, good week-end?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. how about you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: was good, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i had another barbeque at the weekend
<chrisccoulson> but just for us this time, we didn't invite anybody around. which was quite nice :)
<didrocks> heh, good that the weather is nice in the UK as well :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hey, good morning, do you have any idea about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/9.5.1-1precise1/+build/3404003 ? I ask because you touched it last ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you should have run away when you still had time, I saw mvo preparing his machiavelic plan on #software-center :)
<didrocks> hey mvo!
 * didrocks hugs mvo
<chrisccoulson> mvo, it seems that ia32-libs is not installable. not sure about that though. i guess acroread should be multi-arch'd at some point. i just haven't had time to do it ;)
<mvo> didrocks: ha! a spy ;)
<didrocks> mvo: sneaky, isn't it? :p
<mvo> ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i didn't notice you there! how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, woke up early, I had to go out for some errands but I'm back ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks, other than https://bugs.launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension/+bug/1025011/comments/47 ;)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1025011 in firefox "Firebug extension causes firefox to crash (can be triggered by opening HUD)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that still the same you were working on 10 days ago?
<seb128> or another hud like issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's a second issue, triggered by firebug and made worse by the way the HUD works
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what made it start? you suggest in that comment it's an external factor?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's a firebug change which exposed a couple of dormant bugs in our code
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the SRU process takes 1 week, it's not that slow, and you can use security to bypass the week if that's a regression for a security update (firefox go through security)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, a week is a long time for people who wake up unable to start their browser any more ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, firefox doesn't suggest to disable addons when start is buggy?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, it's a startup crash for most people. it doesn't even get that far
<seb128> we can probably fast-track a fix if it's obvious
<chrisccoulson> well, it will get disabled if mozilla decide to blocklist it
<seb128> if it's non trivial though the SRU team will want the normal week testing
<seb128> what? appmenu?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. they have a blocklisting mechanism for problematic addons ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't we ship appmenu in a deb and don't rely on the web? can they block that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they can blocklist anything. firefox pings for a blocklist update every day
<seb128> you better make sure we don't end up on that list :p
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be bad
<seb128> can you SRU that fix today and I will make the SRU team fast track it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you upload today we might still get that in 12.04.1
<seb128> would be better to have the .1 iso with that bug
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll see what i can do
<seb128> to *not* have
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Chipaca> who do I have to pester to see movement on bug #1021661 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021661 in bamf "emacs window not picked up on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021661
<didrocks> Chipaca: see on the product strategy channels, like #ubuntu-unity
<Chipaca> didrocks: thanks
<arand> If a package is in the multiverse repo, does apturls work? Second, is there a canonical place to get the "available on the SOC" button image(s)?
<arand> ->Do they suggest adding multiverse if it isn't?
<didrocks> arand: hey, I think it does suggest adding it, but mvo can confirm ^
<arand> For using the image on a wiki, is there a place I can link it, or would I use a static image, e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ca-hackers/ubuntu-webcatalog/trunk/view/head:/src/webcatalog/static/images/scbutton-non-free-200px.png?
<arand> Reading http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ca-hackers/ubuntu-webcatalog/trunk/view/head:/LICENSE   It seems that I can't use the image though, since it's using the Ubuntu logo, and what I'm using it for would be documentation (of an official release)...
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my daughter has stuffed a pea up her nose
<seiflotfy> alecu: can we agree on only logging non-local stuff (since local will be logged by zeitgeist anyhow :P)
<chrisccoulson> how on earth does the fact that i have an application spewing lots of debug info to a console running tmux slow compiz down to an unusable crawl? :/
<kenvandine> jdstrand, did you get a chance to look at bug 1029549
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029549 in libsignon-glib "[MIR] online-accounts and friends" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029549
<jdstrand> kenvandine: not yet, very high on my todo list
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> it's blocking me getting some patches merged into other apps from main
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks!
<ayan> all: we're seeing a bug in one of the OEM teams where upon resume from S3, you're left with a black screen and a mouse pointer only.  has anyone else seen this kind of bug?
<Laney> dput ubuntu ... is bad muscle memory when uploading dubious stuff to a crack PPA :P
 * Laney caught it in time
<didrocks> Laney: I had some dummy wrapper at some point doing that :)
<didrocks> another dput in path, asking "ehhhhh, are you sure?"
<Laney> hah
<Laney> I think I'd just get too used to confirming everything
<Laney> need a captcha or something
<Laney> or something that punches me in the face
<didrocks> tssss :) not!
<didrocks> the confirm was only on a heuristic that I didn't want to push this package to ubuntu
<didrocks> otherwise, no confirm :)
<seb128> you need a smart wrapper at least
<seb128> like if the version has ~ default to a ppa
<Laney> worth an upload, worth the pain of being punched :P
<seb128> like ~ppa or
<didrocks> that and package name :)
<Laney> that would be good
<didrocks> when unity was not ready to be pushed to the distro but only in the ppa, it was scanning that :)
<didrocks> (for the whole stack)
<Laney> need some way of testing this fontconfig stuff
 * didrocks grrr about no-typeahead
 * didrocks waves good evening
<dobey> kenvandine, mterry: are you guys super busy? or might you have a few minutes to review a new package for universe in quantal?
<mterry> dobey, I'm about to eat a late lunch.  But after, I can
<dobey> mterry: great. ping me when you get back. and enjoy lunch :)
<mterry> dobey, so what sort of review do you need?
<dobey> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035392
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035392 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] u1db" [Wishlist,In progress]
<mterry> dobey, so you don't need this in main or anything, just a sanity check and upload to quantal?
<dobey> mterry: yeah, just needs to be in universe for quantal; we'll probably try to MIR it next release though
<mterry> dobey, sure thing
<dobey> mterry: and once it's in ubuntu, would like to have it added to the ubuntuone package set as well of course :)
<dobey> don't remember who i'm supposed to bug about that though
<mterry> dobey, I think an archive admin
<micahg> dobey: the DMB can do that, you just need to mail devel-permissions asking for it
<dobey> ah, that's the list, right. thanks micahg
<micahg> mterry: new sources need 2 MOTU/core-dev signoffs before upload, dobey is seeking those reviews :)
<micahg> well, technically before archive entrance, not upload, but it's usually not nice to force the AA reviewing to be the second
<dobey> micahg: care to review it?
<dobey> :)
<micahg> dobey: I don't think you want to wait until I have time for it :), although I might be able to work it into my piloting...
<mterry> dobey, u1db looks fine to me.  I'd run update-maintainer on it, but that's it.
<dobey> micahg: should be quick for you to do, if you can find a couple minutes to do it. i tried to take proper care of everything when setting up the nightlies builds of u1db a couple months ago :)
<micahg> dobey: ok, will try to take a look when I pilot then
<micahg> mterry: can you comment in the bug to that regard?
<dobey> mterry: ah, right. good catch. i'll fix that now, thanks :)
<mterry> micahg, sure
<micahg> thanks
<dobey> mterry, micahg: just re-attached the files after rebuilding after update-maintainer
<seb128> micahg, since when are double ack needed for NEW packages?
<micahg> seb128: umm, as far back as I know (uploader can count as one), dobey isn't MOTU/core-dev so he needs 2
<seb128> ok, weird rule, we never applied it around
<micahg> seb128: basically 2 eyes on each package
<micahg> *sets of eye
<seb128> that's always the case, sponsors and archive admin reviewers are not the same person
<micahg> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Going_through_MOTU
<micahg> fourth bullet in the second section
<seb128> is motu still a thing?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but core devs count as MOTU
<seb128> that document doesn't say that ;-)
<micahg> this does: https://launchpad.net/~motu :)
<micahg> well, this one: https://launchpad.net/~motu/+members#active
<seb128> well, anyway usually one sponsor is enough for most thing, motu might have their rules but I don't think they make sense
<seb128> we strungle enough on reviewers and sponsors
<micahg> seb128: this is for a new source
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, we do without that for most desktop packages and nobody told us off for it
<seb128> so I guess it's a motu specific stuff, I will not comment on what they do
<seb128> but there is no reason to apply that to e.g dobey's upload
<micahg> well, the idea is to prevent bad stuff from hitting the archive
<micahg> so, the double check is to make sure that nothing's been missed
<seb128> well, if a coredev and an archive admin don't prevent that you have another issue
<seb128> we double check
<seb128> it requires an uploader and an archive admin to get to universe
<stgraber> well, whoever-uploads + reviewing-AA == 2 so it's technically always true, unless you get a sponsor who doesn't review the upload, but then that sponsor really should stop sponsoring stuff
<micahg> well, that's 2, but the AAs are usually super busy, so that's why they're not inherently counted there
<seb128> then you add a mir reviewer for main
<seb128> well, aa are needed to get to the archie
<seb128> so they are always counted
<seb128> you can't get out of the NEW queue without an archive admin review
<stgraber> I'd be quite scared if an AA wasn't doing a full package review, that's after all what they're supposed to do isn't it? :)
<stgraber> not saying they're not busy, they certainly are, but if they do a review I'd expect them to do it completely
<micahg> they count, but the idea is to prevent a lot of back and forth on the archive admin's part as they have plenty of other stuff to do
<seb128> well, if anyone has upload right they should know better than throwing back and forth unready stuff
<micahg> seb128: well, we're human, we all make mistakes, it's especially hard when one is engrossed in something to always see the flaws hence the outside review
<micahg> seb128: anyways, I offered to review/upload dobey's package already, so it's not an issue in this case
<seb128> well, as said we have 2 people there, the uploader and the archive admin reviewer
<seb128> but the "you need 2 ack before upload" doesn't make sense, we have enough slowness and blockers in our processes without adding extra ones
<seb128> speaking as an archive admin I'm happy to review anything that got uploaded, usually people who are granted upload rights know enough to not make us waste much time
<micahg> seb128: we have a limited number of archive admins and more uploaders, it would seem to make sense to not block on the AA having to review/write up lots of package rejection mails (and we do get plenty still from what I've seen)
<micahg> anyways, there shouldn't be new sources all that often that it would actually slow anything down
<seb128> right, let's apply best judgement there, I do trust most of the people on that channel to not do stupid things with their uploads and when they do it's usually trivial to fix and a short rountrip
<seb128> but I will refrain to comment on whether that's true or not for other groups ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i'm just trying to follow the documented process on the wiki :)
<micahg> dobey: I applaud you're choice here, which is one of the reasons I agreed to do the review
<micahg> s/you're/your/
<micahg> seb128: oh, it actually does say coredevs are included, 1st bullet point, first section
<seb128> well, that rules might make sense for new comers
<seb128> it should probably be updated to consider ppu uploaders at the same level that motus
<seb128> than
<seb128> it likely didn't get revisited since we have ppu and upload sets
<micahg> no, we specifically relate it to people with component level access, the idea is a broad base of knowledge to be able to catch most issues, PPU are very limited in scope
<micahg> akin to DMs who can't upload new packages initially
<micahg> s/relate/limit/
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone
<Laney> I don't think the archive admin's review is the same as a sponsor's one.
<Laney> but also that is indeed a MOTU process, not something for the whole archive
<Laney> and it can only ever be advisory
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-14
<jono> is anyone seeing this GTK rendering issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1036455 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1036455 in gtk+3.0 "GTK Rendering Issue (potentially a Scrolled problem)" [Undecided,New]
<robru> jono, can't say I have in my day-to-day activities... are there any other apps you've noticed this in?
<robru> though I just tried out your gtkissue branch on quantal and can confirm the results in your screencap
<robru> jono, so... yes ;-)
<jono> robru, indeed, it seems a bit odd
<jono> if you could confirm the bug that would be great
<robru> sure thing
<jono> thanks!
<robru> btw, nice to meet you ;-)
<robru> (I'm the newest hire on the desktop team, starting officially on weds)
<mdeslaur> robru: welcome!
<robru> oh, thanks ;-)
<robru> gotta say, I'm honored to be part of such a great team.
<mdeslaur> robru: no need to suck up to me, I'm not on the desktop team :)
<robru> haha, I don't even know who's who. but jono is like, the second most famous Canonical person that I know of, so it's cool to see him here.
<mdeslaur> jono is the second most famous person I know, period
<mdeslaur> he's right after kim kardashian
<robru> haha. Well I suppose I'll meet him at UDS in Oct. Then I'll be able to say the same.
<jono> nice to meet you robru!
<jono> I am not famous :-)
<robru> not true!
<jono> robru, welcome to the company!
<jono> mdeslaur, lol
<robru> There was a time not too terribly long ago that you and the sabdfl were the only names of Canonical people I knew of ;-)
<jono> robru, I am not sure that makes me famous, just notorious :-)
<robru> lol, fair point!
<jono> :-)
<jono> nice to meet you robru, but a I have to run
<robru> did you need any help with that issue?
<jono> time to work out before dinner
<bryceh> robru, welcome aboard!
<jono> robru, if you can help diagnose it, that would be great
<robru> jono, I'll have a look but no promises.
<robru> bryceh, thanks!
<jono> it is quite odd - I wasn't sure if maybe the cause is some deprecated properties or something
<jono> hey bryceh
<bryceh> robru, what area are you working on?
<bryceh> hey jono
<jono> gotta run, and welcome again robru! :-)
<robru> bryceh, well jasoncwarner_ was talking about starting me off with some GNOME bugs but hasn't been terribly specific so far. I have the most experience with writing GNOME apps in python, but I'm really looking forward to new challenges and learning new skills here so I'm open to try just about anything. Been teaching myself packaging over the last couple weeks.
<robru> thanks jono!
<kenvandine> robru, want to take over chromium ?
<robru> no ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> note i am not the maintainer... but nobody else was doing it so i touched it last :/
<robru> sounds like the best game of hot potatoe that ever was ;-)
<mdeslaur> lol
<kenvandine> :)
<bryceh> robru, well cool, glad to have you aboard.  I'm sure within a week or two you'll be up to your eyeballs.  :-)
<robru> no doubt!
<robru> btw kenvandine, did jasoncwarner_ talk to you at all? he mentioned to me that you or mterry could mentor me a bit. I already talked with mterry and he sounds really cool.
<kenvandine> robru, he didn't... but i would be happy to!
<kenvandine> robru, and welcome aboard!
<robru> thanks!
<robru> alright kenvandine, glad to know I'm working with helpful people. No questions as of yet but I'll let you know if I think of anything.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> robru, where are you from?
<robru> kenvandine, that's a long story ;-)
<robru> Currently living in the burstling metropolis known as Winnipeg, but don't hold it against me ;-)
<robru> basically all over Canada, but mostly the western bits, and going further west very soon! So excited to be moving to Victoria!
<kenvandine> cool, so close to my timezone
<kenvandine> i am east coast US
<kenvandine> NC
<robru> Ah yeah
<robru> Well I'm getting further away in just a few months ;-)
<robru> in a great cosmic coincidence, jasoncwarner_ and I are both moving to the same city.
<bryceh> oh, I hadn't heard he's moving to victoria
<robru> oops, I hope that wasn't a secret
<bryceh> robru, I'm in Portland, Ore.  :-)
<bryceh> robru, you spilled the beans!
<robru> bryceh, sweeet! I've never been but my girlfriend just took a trip there and she's still raving about it weeks later!
<bryceh> nah, he's been talking about moving to the PNW for some time.  Just hadn't heard he'd decided where.
<robru> bryceh, ah yeah. well he was telling me he was considering the Canadian side because his wife's from there. I've been in love with Victoria since I was a kid, but life's been conspiring against me until now. Things are finally coming together!
<jono> robru, you are moving to the US?
<robru> nope, staying within Canada
<bryceh> jono, victoria is in B.C. canada
<robru> Closest thing Canada has to a tropical island paradice ;-)
<jono> bryceh, oh I thought he meant he was moving to the same town as Jason
<jono> robru, :-)
<bryceh> jono, you've heard jason is moving to the US?
<jono> bryceh, I thought he was
<robru> rumours abound!
<jono> I may be wrong :-)
<bryceh> :-)
<jono> robru, :-)
<robru> jono, what kind of testing have you done with that gtkissue app you wanted me to look at? I'm seeing some really weird behavior beyond just what was in your screenshot.
<robru> eg, resizing the window big enough and then smaller again does get it to wrap down to a second line
<robru> but it still has quite the wide horiz. scrollbar
<robru> its really bizarre because I haven't seen any issues with, eg, nautilus. what other apps even use an iconview I wonder...
<jono> robru, I have seen the same bug too
<jono> robru, this is why I wanted to write that demo branch so you can play with it5
<jono> but it is odd that the same code has radically different behavior on 12.04 and 12.10
<robru> I should do a screencast of this, it's bizarre
<robru> jono, what I'm seeing here is that if you can resize the window to 4 rows tall and approx. 3000px wide (dual screen here), it starts to exhibit normal-ish wrapping behavior, but if only 3 rows are visible or the window is fitting on just one screen, it does goofy things like show empty rows and not wrap properly at all.
<robru> do we have an easy spot I can just throw a screencast up somewhere? all I have is github pages and I'd rather avoid a git checkin for a random screencast if possible.
<jono> robru, publish to Ubuntu One would make most sense
<jono> thanks for investigating robru!
<robru> heh, never used ubuntu one. gimme a sec to register or whatever
<robru> jono, k, uploading now
<jono> thanks robru
<robru> I poked at the source and didn't see anything especially out of the ordinary.
<jono> robru, the problem is that I am not particularly sure what the bug is with
<robru> but I haven't been especially thorough yet so that doesn't really mean much.
<jono> whether it is a ScrolledWindow, Viewport, or IconView issue
<robru> jono, if you have time, it would be helpful to try and reproduce the issue with the smallest possible codebase. eg, throw out all the quickly stuff and start over. just make a window and only add one widget at a time until you can recreate the behavior.
<jono> robru,  I dont think removing the quickly bits will change it
<jono> quickly just wraps around the edges
<jono> that is a pretty pure piece of code
<robru> yeah, but I mean if you had a 20-line script that could reproduce it, it would go a long way trying to identify the source of the issue.
<robru> I'm not very familiar with quickly so I'm seeing a lot of code there and I'm not really sure what's part of quickly and what could be causing this.
<robru> heck, it could even be something in quickly that's causing it.
<robru> basically, making a "simplest reproducer" goes a long way for narrowing down what's what.
<robru> http://ubuntuone.com/3b1wPfitaly1kktVih4D50 here's this for now
<robru> i'll post it on the bug
<robru> hey jono, on line 37 of GtkbugWindow.py, you have a comment describing a liststore column as 'col', what's that mean?
<jono> robru, oh ignore that, that was just from the code I cut and pasted
<robru> hey jono, problem vanishes when I comment out line #60
<jono> robru, that is because you removed the addition section I suspect
<robru> yeah, so it works when only one section is present ;-)
<robru> jono, in the original app you wrote, did you have the same icon view duplicated both times? or were their two different ones?
<jono> robru, I tried clearing the vars first, same issue
<robru> jono, sorry, clearing what vars?
<jono> robru, I added this add the beginning of add_view():
<jono> outerbox = None
<jono>         header = None
<jono>         iconview = None
<jono> just to be sure
<robru> generally I would recommend using a gtkgrid as opposed to this series of nested boxes, but I don't think that's related to this issue especially
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh jono and robru to dispell the rumors, we are indeed looking at portland, seattle, victoria, vancouver and abu dhabi (mostly for the skiing) as possible landing points for 2013. It is basically going to come down to who gives me the best offer. In my spare time I do interpretive street miming and we'll wait and see which city needs my skills the most!
<robru> jasoncwarner_, you already know Victoria is where it's at. :-P
<robru> but jono, you should seriously consider that thing I told you to do. throw out all of quickly, start with just one .py file, don't even use gtkbuilder, just start with literally nothing, then instantiate the widgets one by one, and run it after each widget that you add. that will significantly narrow down the source of the bug (partly by cutting out a lot of irrelevant junk, and partly because you'll know exactly which line of code
<robru> you added that triggers the bug).
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, 8-)
<robru> jono, my girlfriend is on her way here (uh, and it's 10pm too!) so you're on your own for now...
<robru> ;-)
<jono> jasoncwarner_, Northern California is the epicenter of interpretative street miming
<jono> you know it makes sense :-)
<jasoncwarner_> jono: :)
<jono> kenvandine, around?
<kenvandine> jono, for about 2 more minutes
<didrocks> good morning
<ogra_> smspillaz, https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/users/griffais/ the first patch seems to help a lot on nvidia arm devices, could we have something similar in compiz ?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<didrocks> seb128: meeting report reminder day!
<seb128> didrocks, oh, right, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> seb128: isn't robert normally on holidays or is he back? (I saw him exiting patch pilot and then /quit)
<seb128> didrocks, he was on holidays for a week only
<seb128> didrocks, he's back since yesterday
<didrocks> ok, I should crack the whip to get my bake MR reviewed then!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> they are baking, but not changing a lot :)
<robru> oh shit, seb128 is here... but that means... it's 3AM where I am!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> robru, hey, how are you?
<robru> Oh, I'm good! and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<robru> seb128, if we're going to work on the same team, you're going to have to change your 'good morning' message to 'robru, go to bed!' ;-)
<seb128> lol, indeed
<seb128> robru, go to bed!
<seb128> ;-)
<robru> lol. can't sleep!
<seb128> stop working, go watch some TV or read then! ;-)
<robru> nah, not working, just reading RSS and surfing facebook of all things.
<robru> besides, I haven't even officially started yet! I get one more day to myself ;-)
<seb128> hehe, indeed
<robru> Oh, just got an email from HR that was sent 5 minutes ago. I guess being up at 3AM ain't all bad...
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<robru> morning chrisccoulson !
<chrisccoulson> hi robru
<robru> chrisccoulson, have we met formally yet? I am the newest member of the team. I officially start squashing boogs on wednesday!
<chrisccoulson> robru, oh, welcome :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we've met yet
<robru> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. tired though, and hit a bit of a brick wall with this bug too :(
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-( did you fix it at the end or still on it?
<robru> chrisccoulson, now we have ;-)
<seb128> robru, chrisccoulson is our firefox maintainer
<didrocks> welcome robru :)
<robru> ahhhh
<robru> thanks didrocks !
<didrocks> (even if nobody says hello when I'm connecting :p)
<seb128> didrocks, stop connecting at a time where you only have a chance to say hello to pitti, especially when he's on holidays :p
<robru> didrocks, I was trying to sleep when you said hello ;-) only just got up a little bit ago myself
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've fixed the crash, but the fix ends up in completely non-functional firebug menus. i guess that's better, but i'm going to propose a patch to firebug as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<didrocks> seb128: but but… I'm awake at that time! :)
<seb128> didrocks, go to bed later! ;-)
<didrocks> ahah
<seb128> didrocks, or look at the positive side, you are some quiet time before it gets crazy
<didrocks> yeah, I love dealing with my email during that time :)
<didrocks> ahah: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/didrocks.html
<didrocks> attaching the bug for removing unity-2d exploded my trend line :)
<didrocks> but I'm still under it \o/
<smspillaz> ogra_ I'll have a look into it thanks
<ogra_> smspillaz, might be that we already have parts of it, not sure
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the firebug patch is fairly trivial, and it works \o/
<chrisccoulson> now, i hope they accept it and push a release out....
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it fix the firefox not starting issue as well?
<seb128> or workaround it
<seb128> or just the broken menus after your fix for appmenu?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we'll still need to SRU a crash fix for people that experience a startup crash
<chrisccoulson> and then, assuming i can get the firebug guys to accept my patch, they'll get a firebug update which fixes the menu
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have the fix for that ready? it's 2 days to hard freeze for the .1 iso ... do you think we should aim at the iso?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not that concerned about making the iso tbh. i don't think people will be using firebug on there, will they?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, probably not, the question is whether they will install updates on the installed system
<chrisccoulson> ahhh
<seb128> but, well, they need to get firebug online anyway right?
<robru> to play devils advocate -- the type of webdesigner likely to use firebug would surely be smart enough to install updates?
<seb128> so if they are connected and don't update firefox and install firebug ... too bad for them
<chrisccoulson> seb128, updating firebug without firefox would be ok, and it would happen automatically for anybody who could still run firefox (i think)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you mean that with your firebug patch firefox would stop hitting the bug that prevents it to start?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it should do. although, i will verify that just to be sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=5809
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good
<chrisccoulson> hah, oh god, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/09/cde_goes_opensource/
<chrisccoulson> i remember CDE!
<chrisccoulson> i still had to use it in one of my previous jobs
<mlankhorst> people still use twm.. :p
<robru> Can't say I've used it personally but I did see it once on a Sun at my old university, over 10 years ago...
<chrisccoulson> robru, yeah, we had it at university too. but i had to use it for a couple of years after that too
<robru> frankly I would have preferred it to Windows...
<chrisccoulson> we ran our electronics tools on solaris, but they were migrating to windows when i left
<chrisccoulson> oh, we actually have nedit in the archive?
<seb128_> is nedit good?
<chrisccoulson> seb128_, no ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just remember it from my days of using CDE
<seb128_> hehe
<didrocks> mvo: hey, small question for you ;)
<didrocks> mvo: imagine, we have libunity-core-5.0-5 in precise, which dep on unity-services (= 5.x)
<didrocks> in quantal, we have libunity-core-6.0-5, which dep on unity-service (= 6.x)
<didrocks> unity dep on libunity-core-abiversion
<didrocks> libunity-core-6.0-5 doesn't really replaces/conflicts with libunity-core-5.0-5, but they can't be co-installable because of unity-services package which can only have one version
<didrocks> do you see issues (it seems MacSlow has some) on upgrade?
<didrocks> like, it didn't want to remove libunity-core-5.0-5 for libunity-core-6.0-5, and so unity, unity-services are stuck
<seb128> joy of apt scoring...
<didrocks> I'm still surprise about MacSlow getting that because we would have the same issue from unity 4 to 5
<seb128> though nothing depends on libunity-core-5.0-5 and unity etc depends on the new one
<seb128> so the scoring should work in favor of it
<didrocks> right
<seb128> I think there is a -o apt::debug::something to show resolutions
<didrocks> that's why I'm wondering what's happening, but from the traces, nothing else dep on it :)
<seb128> or try aptitude dist-upgrade and pastebin the log
<didrocks> seb128: can you send that to macslow on #ubuntu-unity?
<seb128> sure
<MacSlow> seb128, didrocks: reading here too
<didrocks> would be easier that passing the message around :)
<didrocks> ok great :)
<didrocks> because unblocking with apt-get remove
<didrocks> I would be interesting to see if we don't miss the point here
<didrocks> popey: FYI ^
<BigWhale> Greetings Everyone
<didrocks> hey BigWhale
<Sweetshark> seb128: I would need your help later, I guess. I want to package http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/templates/ for universe before ff and feel utterly incompetent about it (as I only know how to pack insane packages, not sane ones).
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, ok, do you have specific questions or you just don't know how to start?
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im tweaking myself through it with dh_make right now. I ignored the newfangled CDBS-foo for now.
<Sweetshark> seb128: no, currently, Im moving along nicely. But I bet I miss out a million things on Doing It Right(tm) from the Debian Policies ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, here is one question: are the manpages created by dh_make essential?
<seb128> Sweetshark, no they are not, and ignore manpages, especially for templates...
<mvo> didrocks: meh, need to look at this after lunch
<Sweetshark> seb128: meh, dh_auto_configure runs autoconf?
<seb128> mvo, unping, it was ppa use
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, seems that's a local issue that MacSlow is hitting, but in theory, this workflow seems to work
<mvo> ok
<mvo> ta
<smspillaz> desrt: hey, do you know what the procedure is for using g_settings_set_value with a GSettings key that is a variant type ?
<smspillaz> I haven't actually had a chance to test that case yet (just doing the hardcoded keys list now) except that I noticed some of the old string keys are now implemented as enum types
<smspillaz> the enum type seems to be implemented as strings internally though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, accepted! http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=5809 \o/
<chrisccoulson> so i'll get our fix in to proposed now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great!
<Sweetshark> seb128: my lame attempt at packaging from scratch is on chinstrap, could you have a look?
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<Laney> seb128: hey, have you seen bug #1029703?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029703 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method SetFormatsLocale is not implemented on interface org.freedesktop.Accounts.User" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029703
<Laney> I tried downgrading accountsservice to the precise version and it works for me
<seb128> Laney, no I didn't, thanks
<dobey> micahg: did you get a chance to look at u1db?
<dobey> seb128: or do you have a minute to review u1db? are you an AA?
<seb128> dobey, I'm an archive admin yes, you probably need a sponsor out of me if you want me to review the upload in the queue ;-)
<dobey> seb128: i don't think it's been uploaded yet
<dobey> seb128: i don't see any indication of it on the bug anyway
<seb128> dobey, want me to have a look for comments anyway? where is it?
<dobey> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035392
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1035392 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] u1db" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Sweetshark> does anybody know if libpackagekit-glib2 already is on the desktop CD?
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ... look at one of the .manifest
<seb128> seems not
<Sweetshark> seb128: do you know another easy way to trigger sessioninstaller over dbus (or by other means) without adding massive packages to the default install?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you can use it, I think it was on the CD for precise, indicator-session was using it
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<seb128> Sweetshark, e.g the lib is small and no MIR etc is needed
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> otherwise I guess you can directly use the dbus interface
<seb128> but the lib probably makes it easier
<seb128> mvo, ^ is that lib the recommend way to install packages on demand?
<Sweetshark> seb128: easy = Good Thing(tm)
<mvo> Sweetshark: use the packagekit session dbus api to install a package, I think thats the simplest way
<desrt> smspillaz: i imagine you would pass the GVariant to g_settings_set_value, as with any other
<desrt> smspillaz: i do not know of anyone who has decided to store variants in GSettings
<Sweetshark> mvo: this one: http://www.packagekit.org/gtk-doc/PkClient.html ? or do you mean raw manual dbus fiddling?
<mvo> Sweetshark: that one should work yes
<mvo> Sweetshark: but iirc there is a simpler way, hold on a sec
<mvo> Sweetshark: http://www.packagekit.org/pk-faq.html#session-methods
<Sweetshark> mvo: hmm, tasty. that c sample looks short and sweet.
<smspillaz> desrt: "I imagine" - you wrote it :P
<desrt> smspillaz: i wrote it... that doesn't mean i understand what/why you are trying to do
<smspillaz> desrt: okay, lets say for example the key visual-bell-type in org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences
<smspillaz> if I do something like
<smspillaz> GVariant *v = g_variant_new_string ("s", "fullscreen");
<desrt> erm.
<desrt> not how that works?
<desrt> new_string() takes one argument: a string
<Sweetshark> mvo: thanks
<mvo> Sweetshark: yp
<mvo> Sweetshark: yw
<smspillaz> g_settings_set_value (settings, v);
<smspillaz> desrt: right, just the one paramter, sorry, I'm kinda distracted
<smspillaz> anyways, I just need to know if that will crash and burn
<desrt> no... of course that will work
<smspillaz> desrt: great :)
<desrt> there is g_settings_set_string() that does exactly this, though
<smspillaz> desrt: just FYI, the reason I'm using the set_value API as opposed to set_int32 etc is because I have to wrap the API in order to mock it out with google mock and writing methods for _set_* would just be a total pain
<cyphermox> desrt: do you use Gnome Shell?
<smspillaz> cyphermox: no he uses Unity
 * smspillaz runs
<cyphermox> hehe
<desrt> cyphermox: ya.
<smspillaz> (lies! he runs cinnamon and muffin!)
<cyphermox> desrt: I'm having this weird issue starting VPNs from Shell, hoping you could help shed light on
<desrt> probablynot
<cyphermox> desrt: Shell tries to parse ini-style data sent from the VPN plugins, but that fails in g_key_file_load_from_file() somehow, the data looks valid though
<cyphermox> mmkay
<desrt> i don't use VPNs
 * smspillaz does
<smspillaz> or well, used to. I probably still have the config up on my machine somewhere
<smspillaz> that being said I'm quite busy and don't run gnome shell
<cyphermox> desrt: what I'm mostly curious about is if you could confirm my suspicion about whether the issue is in the plugins, in shell, or in g_key_file_load_from_file() (or the bindings), given the error message.
<cyphermox> (I'm getting it again, with the debug info now)
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146944/
<seb128> desrt, hey, do you know of any recent glib issue in g_file_make_directory_with_parents()
<desrt> no
<seb128> desrt, pinged owen on #gnome-hackers
<seb128> desrt, do you see anything obviously wrong in the commit I pointed there?
<desrt> seb128: i'm still at the hackfest today, btw
<desrt> and the network here is very very bad
<seb128> desrt, oh right, how is that going? ;-)
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: hey
<mhall119> didrocks: hey, I'm working on a whitelist of "safe" install locations, places where an application package can install files to without interfering with anything else
<mhall119> http://pad.ubuntu.com/thKafADrzZ is the list I have so far
<mhall119> are there any other locations a desktop app might need to install to?
<didrocks> mhall119: let me look (sorry 4 conversations at the same time, sorting them out and getting back to you)
<mhall119> didrocks: no rush
<didrocks> mhall119: keeping you posted
<didrocks> desrt: hey, do you have any knowledge in the .convert magic? :)
<desrt> like, imagemagick?
<didrocks> ahah, I was more on the gconf -> gsettings one :)
<desrt> oh
<desrt> no :)
<didrocks> desrt: I will still bug you :p imagine, that a string in the gconf world became an "a(s)", do you think it's supported?
<didrocks> or you have to do it by hand and suffer
<jono> seb128, if you get a min, would you mind taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1036455 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1036455 in gtk+3.0 "GTK Rendering Issue (potentially a ScrolledWindow problem)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jono> desrt, you might have some experience if this is an issue too ^
<seb128> jono, hey, looking
<jono> thanks seb128
<seb128> jono, is your issue that the items don't get wrapped or...?
<jono> seb128, firstly, having radically different rendered results on Precise and Quantal suggested to me it would be a bug, and this seems to be in the form of no wrapping, and I am also noticing how the wrapping only occurs after four items
<jono> robru, added a comment about this
<seb128> jono, ok, adding to my todo list but for the end of the day ;-)
<jono> I also have an issue in which the two sections are spaced out too much in the window, but I am not sure whether that might be just a bug in my code
<seb128> they basically rewrote gtkicongrid there might be a bug there
<jono> thanks seb128!
<seb128> but I need to finish with ff crazyness first
<seb128> jono, yw!
<desrt> didrocks: a(s)?!
<didrocks> desrt: as
<desrt> didrocks: imho it almost never makes sense to see a single value inside of a tuple
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<desrt> okay.  good. :)
<didrocks> desrt: do you think that the .convert script support that? maybe it does, or metacity lost all its keybindings
 * didrocks look for the .convert of metacity
<desrt> i don't know.  mclasen wrote that code a long time ago.
<desrt> it certainly seems that it should be supported, though
<smspillaz> didrocks: desrt: right, sorry, "as"
<smspillaz> I get the two confused a lot because of the way GVariantIter works
<desrt> smspillaz: how so?
<didrocks> smspillaz: so: /usr/share/GConf/gsettings/wm-schemas.convert:move-to-workspace-1 = /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/move-to-workspace-1
<smspillaz> desrt: coolio
<didrocks> is that the kind of transformation you were speaking about?
 * desrt is always looking for ways to improve docs to remove confusion
<desrt> smspillaz: ?
<smspillaz> desrt: I think it was something to do with the way GDbus sends arrays of strings over
<smspillaz> it does them in a tuple or something
<desrt> yes.
<desrt> that's the one place where it makes sense to have a string in a tuple
<desrt> because dbus message bodies are always tuples
<desrt> but never for arrays...
<desrt> only if you have a function that takes (or returns) a single string...
<micahg> dobey: I didn't get to it last night, will review it as soon as I start my piloting (which ended up delayed one day)
<dobey> micahg: ah ok. seb128 said he would look at it too, but don't know if he got to it yet
<seb128> not yet
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter: it's meeting time if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-14 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, are you still working on moving the drivers installation code from jockey to system-config-printer?
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks, I'll add my stuff as soon as I can
<seb128> ok, no meeting then, thanks everyone ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, I am doing that currently.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, great, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you think you will have it done for feature freeze (august 23)?
<seb128> Sweetshark, no need of a XSBC-Original-Maintainer in control when the package is not coming from Debian
<seb128> Sweetshark, you should drop the comment vcs lines
<seb128> Sweetshark, debian/docs is not useful
<seb128> Sweetshark, the rules ... why do you need the override_dh_auto_configure?
<micahg> seb128: actually, not true, his name should be there
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, I think so. I will start today and continue Mon, Tue, and Wed next week. Tomorrow to Fri I am on vacation.
<seb128> micahg, ?
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, enjoy your vacation days! ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I intend to hand this over to rene/debian, Im ubuntuing this just now to fasttrack it before ff.
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<micahg> Maintainer should really be Ubuntu Developers with XSBC-Original-Maintainer a person or team
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<seb128> micahg, what's the point to have XSBC-Original-Maintainer for an Ubuntu source? (we never used that for anything in desktop)
<micahg> seb128: Ubuntu doesn't have maintainers :)
<seb128> micahg, you have the uploaders info in the changelog
<micahg> and we don't use uploaders in Ubuntu
<seb128> micahg, right, that's my point, why do you want to add a XSBC-Original-Maintainer to that source
<Sweetshark> seb128: debian docs: just keep it empty?
<seb128> Sweetshark, delete the file?
<Sweetshark> seb128: l
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<chrisccoulson> if ubuntu doesn't have maintainers, what am i? ;)
<micahg> seb128: well, it's only if someone wants to show primary care for it
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: victim, that how we are called here
<seb128> micahg, that source I'm reviewing has
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<seb128> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<micahg> seb128: yeah, that's not needed then
<seb128> micahg, I was just suggesting dropping the XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks for confirming :p
<micahg> seb128: sorry, I've seen plenty of packages where Maintainer is set to a user...
<Sweetshark> seb128: I need the override because the minimal upstream Makefile doesnt care about DESTDIR yet (i might fix that later).
<seb128> micahg, no worry
<seb128> Sweetshark, ah ok, yeah it seems like it would be good to teach the Makefile about that
<Sweetshark> seb128: sure. Is that a hard requirement for the package, or can I tweak that later?
<seb128> Sweetshark, later is fine
<seb128> it's not a requirement, what you did is fine
<seb128> it's just non standard and surprising ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, the package looks fine otherwise
<seb128> Sweetshark, so +1 for upload from me
<Sweetshark> seb128: great, thanks.
<seb128> dobey, u1db
<Sweetshark> seb128: I added XSBC-Original-Maintainer as I got warnings otherwise.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, they are buggy warnings
<Sweetshark> seb128: will you upload?
<seb128> Sweetshark, can do
<seb128> dobey,
<seb128> src/mkstemp_compat.c: LGPL (v2.1 or later)
<seb128>   [Copyright: 1991-1999, 2000, 2001, 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc]
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx alot
<seb128> dobey, you should like it under debian/copyright as a separate item since it has a different license,copyright owner
<seb128> dobey, u1db/tests/c_backend_wrapper.pyx: GPL (v3,)
<seb128> same
<dobey> oh, hrmm
<dobey> seb128: thanks for catching that
<seb128> hum, wireless went unhappy
<seb128> if somebody wrote anything for me since my u1db comments please rewrite it
<seb128> dobey, did you get those comments? commented on the bug as well
<seb128> dobey, also
<seb128> dh_install: usr/bin/u1db-serve exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<seb128> dh_install: usr/bin/u1db-client exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<dobey> right, we're not shipping those in the package at the moment
<seb128> dobey, your -dbg is empty as well
<dobey> yeah, i am not sure why the -dbg is empty. i suppose an issue with cmake; i need to poke at that, but i don't think it is a blocker for getting the package in is it?
<seb128> dobey, no, the debian/copyright issues are the only blocker
<seb128> dobey, the lack of .symbols, broken dbg, etc are issues that need to be resolved before quantal release though
<dobey> seb128: how does one generate the .symbols?
<seb128> dobey, run "dpkg-gensymbols -plibu1db1" in the build dir (after build)
<seb128> dobey, dpkg-gensymbols -plibu1db1 -Odebian/libu1db1.symbols
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> dobey, well, dpkg-gensymbols -plibu1db1 -Odebian/libu1db1.symbols -v0.1.0
<seb128> you don't want the revision in the .symbols ;-)
<seb128> dobey, it's weird that all your symbols have a double _ btw
<seb128> oh, not all
<seb128>  u1db__allocate_doc_id@Base 0.1.0
<seb128>  u1db__allocate_document@Base 0.1.0
<seb128>  u1db__bin_to_hex@Base 0.1.0
<seb128>  u1db__copy@Base 0.1.0
<seb128> etc
<seb128> dobey, are those private? you might want to use a regexp to limit the exported symbols
<dobey> i don't know; those probably are private, yes
<seb128> dobey, -export-symbols-regex is your friend
<chrisccoulson> gaaaaaaaah, launchpad bug auto-confirm, please die
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i love when it confirms bugs that are marked dup of other bugs. best feature ever.
<mlankhorst> anyone else received FOUR invitations for uds-r ? :p
<dobey> mlankhorst: indeed
<didrocks> seems spammy though
<Ursinha> mlankhorst, they really want us to go :P
<mlankhorst> In russia, event visits YOU!!
<dobey> seb128: are the non-installed files really an issue for q release?
<seb128> dobey, no, but it's usually a good idea to use dh_install --list-missing and to rm those in the rules to show it's not an error
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine>  --fail-missing is > --list-missing :)
<didrocks> +10
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> that's what I meant in fact ;-)
<seb128> it has been a long day (and it's not over yet)
<didrocks> I'm sure I'll soon lead a --fail-missing lobby!
<kenvandine> i still feel like yesterday isn't over...
<mlankhorst> leading to the organization for --fail-missing, friends of --fail-missing, ubuntu devs for --fail-missing, terrorism for --fail-missing :)
<dobey> the --fail-missing popular people's front
<mlankhorst> I like that one, but for every movement there will be a counter movement for status quo because that's how the world is
<dobey> splitter!
<seb128> re
<seb128> Laney, still around?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hey
<didrocks> Sweetshark: on your libroffice template package, debian/copyright
<didrocks> the License stenza just should be one paragraph
<didrocks> so you need " ." instead of empty lines
<seb128> Sweetshark, so the "selection of ten good templates for universe" can be set to DONE? ;-)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I'm following up with more issues with seb128 FYI :)
<didrocks> debian/rules having standard template stenza (can be removed)
<didrocks> standards-version not at the latest, would be nice for a new package :)
<didrocks> and more worrying, all .opt are executable once installed
<didrocks> lintian warns about it btw, you don't read it? :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, if you set my name next to it it can be marked done :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok,
<seb128> Sweetshark, btw I'm doing a 0ubuntu2 to fix all the small stuff, I will give you the diff
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, awesome!
<didrocks> Sweetshark: that's why I'm rejecting it right now, will accept 0ubuntu2 :)
<didrocks> because 2 > 1 :p
<Sweetshark> didrocks: sorry for the collateral damage. twas my first package.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: but please, read lintian warnings in the future ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: no worry!
<didrocks> was quite small and easy enough for a short review :)
 * didrocks waves good evening then!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I did and got told they are false positives anyway (about the maintainer field) ;)
<didrocks> not the other though ;)
<didrocks> other*s*
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I'll accept the package tomorrow morning
<didrocks> see you!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: as for the old version -- I packed the source on precise, maybe the warning are newer/stricter.
<Sweetshark> would be strange though for x flags ...
<micahg> dobey: seb128: do I still need to review u1db or is it done?
<dobey> micahg: no, you can ignore it for now; thanks though :)
<seb128> micahg, you are welcome to have a look as well you are probably pickier than I am so you might have extra comments ;-)
<kenvandine> evolution is keeping me from reading email
<kenvandine> grrr
<chrisccoulson> that's a *good* thing, isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's where you are supposed to recommend your solution ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> jdstrand_, hey, do we have any automated apparmor testing? I just saw your tweaks for the fontconfig and poppler changes and I wonder if there is any way we could autodetect such changes and notify people that apparmor tweaks are required
<jdstrand_> seb128: no. we have a good test script in QRT, but it wouldn't have found these. these all came from bugs or observation. we do have an the apport hook, which is helpful. mdeslaur is making it even better
<jdstrand> seb128: the QA team could report denials if an installed application has a profile and it is tested
<jdstrand> seb128: but I added things for gui applications
<seb128> jdstrand, would it work to boot a daily iso, run every app installed and check the logs for apparmor warnings and flag when new ones are listed?
<jdstrand> seb128: possibly. it would certainly catch some things
<seb128> jdstrand, I'm trying to figure if we could somewhat get those showing up in automated testing
<seb128> jdstrand, do you think it would be worth doing or not worth the effort? and if it's worth doing what do you think would be the right place to discuss it?
<jdstrand> server apps are easy-- there are qrt scripts to drive them and the profiles are enabled be default. it would just be a matter of looking at the logs
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<jdstrand> desktop is harder and we only confine a few things atm
<jdstrand> s/desktop/gui/
<seb128> well, we could automate, e.g running evince and opening a pdf and look a the log
<jdstrand> yes
<Laney> good thanks :-)
<mdeslaur> any bug in a desktop app that gets reported will automatically get an "apparmor" tag in launchpad if there were apparmor denials in the log
<seb128> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=680823 ... is that something you think would be worth dealing with this week and do you have time?
<jdstrand> (the apport stuff I mentioned)
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 680823 in general "g_file_make_directory_with_parents: Fix error propagation" [Normal,Reopened]
<mdeslaur> so either people aren't reporting bugs against evince, or the issues weren't common enough for the people reporting bugs to have apparmor denials in them
<jdstrand> these particular bugs I saw with things that I personally profice
<jdstrand> profile
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh, tagging is linked to errors?
<Laney> seb128: oh, yeah, can look at that
<seb128> I had the impression every single evince bug was tagged, I though it was just tagging every bug from packages using apparmor protections
<mdeslaur> seb128: the apport hook searches kern.log for apparmor denials, and if one is found, it automatically tags the bug
<jdstrand> and our team is subscribed to the tag
<mdeslaur> seb128: if there were no denials, then there is no tag
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I think the easiest might be to revert http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=b0bce4ad41937dabf7e5c94dcce3caf4e88f3f97 until next week update
<seb128> mdeslaur, jdstrand: ok, then I guess evince triggers denials for most users
<mdeslaur> in quantal, the apport hook will let us specify the exact profile name, so evince won't report firefox apparmor denials, for example
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh?
<jdstrand> seb128: well, that is the thing that mdeslaur improved. the apport hook currently tags it if there are any denials. so if there was a cups denial, but the bug is against evince, then evince got tagged
<jdstrand> seb128: mdeslaur is fixing that
<seb128> mdeslaur, well, until now I though all evince bugs were tagged
<Laney> not to add the fix?
<jdstrand> seb128: but that makes the evince apparmor tag a false positive a lot of times (I try to get to those when I see them)
<seb128> Laney, there is a stack of fixes, it might be easier,safer to revert the 3 lines commit
<Laney> fair
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, I noticed there were a lot of false positive, I just though every evince bug was tagged because evince was using apparmor ;-)
<jdstrand> seb128: so, I think 'all' is slightly overstating it. it was all in 11.10-- we didn't catch a noisy but harmless profile denial
<jdstrand> seb128: we cleaned things up a lot for 12.04. 12.10 has a harmless cups denial that I just fixed
<seb128> ok, great to read
<jdstrand> seb128: but, like I said, mdeslaur's work should reduce the false positives a ton
<seb128> going back to the question, do you think jenkins,qa automation would be useful?
<mdeslaur> we should probably add test cases to reproduce the issues
<seb128> or do you think it's not worth the effort that the way you deal with issues atm is good enough?
<jdstrand> seb128: I do think it is good enough on some level, but being proactive is better. so, what would probably help is having evince open a bunch of different supported files. then enabling the firefox profile and accessing various things
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, that doesn't seem an urgent question, let's have a session about it at UDS?
<jdstrand> seb128: running the qrt test script for cups would probably not be a bad idea too, since it can be noisy
<mdeslaur> if someone from QA can set up automated evince testing, we can surely add test cases to it when we hit new failures
<jdstrand> the qrt test-evince.py script would actually work
<jdstrand> it would need to be updated to autoclose evince so it wouldn't be all manual
<jdstrand> well, part manual
<jdstrand> part is automated
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: right, so someone could start with that and set it up in jenkins, etc.
 * jdstrand nods
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: someone as in "not us" :)
<jdstrand> that could form the basis of the firefox one
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: oh, agreed
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: ok, I will add that to our todo as a thing that would be nice to look at
<jdstrand> there is also the cups one
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: if we don't get to it before UDS I will probably register a session at UDS to discuss it and sort the details
<jdstrand> seb128: so, I think the QA team tries to pull in any qrt tests that are fully automated (ie, cups)
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: thanks ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: sounds good
<jdstrand> seb128: all they would have to do there would be to scan the kern.log for denials
<jdstrand> (after running the test)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will talk to them about it
<jdstrand> cool
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: we could build that into qrt as the end of each test
<jdstrand> seb128: another one is empathy-- that one requires a bunch of different accounts. connecting to each type and scanning the logs would be useful too
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: true
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: and by 'we', you mean 'they', correct?
<mdeslaur> well, of course!
<jdstrand> hehe
<mdeslaur> hehe, although I don't mind doing a but of the qrt modifications
<mdeslaur> s/but/bit/
<seb128> jdstrand, right, I saw you had quite some update to telepathy-mission-control previous cycle ;-)
<mdeslaur> it's the "settings up jenkins" part I don't want to do
<jdstrand> seb128: we are pointing fingers at other people cause if you wait on us, it just won't get done-- we have a ton of high priority stuff we are trying to get through
<jdstrand> seb128: yeah-- I tried to attend to the tagged bugs as best I could
<seb128> jdstrand, understood, it's in now way a high priority but we are looking at increasing desktop automatic and useful jenkins report, it seems like one of the things it would be nice to get done
<seb128> now way->no way
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> I <3 automated testing
<micahg> seb128: would you consider dropping the recommends on gnome-control-center if xubuntu wanted to switch back to gnome-bluetooth?
<seb128> micahg, well, I guess we could, but would xubuntu be fine not having a settings ui?
<micahg> seb128: ah, maybe that was the problem and why Xubuntu switched in the first place :)
<seb128> is xubuntu having any active upstream?
<seb128> still using gtk2, nobody caring about their bugs...
<micahg> yeah, upstream Xfce is working on 4.12 and a gtk3 port as well
<micahg> they decided gtk3 wasn't a priority since there's almost no noticeable improvement for the user and in some cases a performance hit
<seb128> right, they are no improvements, out of using a toolkit which didn't stop to be supported for over a year ;-)
<micahg> which doesn't make for fun porting...
<dobey> anyone here know anything about cmake interaction with debhelper?
<seb128> dobey, what about it? unity and other stuff use cmake, maybe look at what they do?
<dobey> seb128: i'm trying to fix the empty -dbg package issue for u1db. i fixed it so cflags has "-g -O2" and the resulting libu1db.so.1 has "not stripped" but the -dbg package is still empty, so i wonder if dh isn't doing something automatic for cmake
<dobey> so wondering if maybe i need to do something extra with pure dh to make it work
<seb128> dobey, why would dh do something automatic?
<Laney> dh_strip --dbg-package
<dobey> seb128: well libsyncdaemon-dbg isn't empty, and we're not doing anything extra for it
<dobey> so i guess cdbs does it automatically there
<dobey> i guess pure dh doesn't?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> cdbs does lot of stuff for you
<seb128> dh doesn't
<seb128> there is a reason why desktop uses cdbs :p
<seb128> what Laney said
<dobey> ah
<micahg> dh does a lot of stuff for you behind the scenes :)
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> micahg: but not --dbg-package i guess
<seb128> micahg, less than cdbs
<seb128> no for dh-translations
<seb128> nor for quite some other stuff
<Laney> I've had to read the source of cdbs far more than I have for dh :P
<micahg> I find dh syntax much easier to understand
<seb128> Laney, sure, dh does nothing for you there is not lot to read ;-)
<seb128> it's opt-in against opt-out I guess
<micahg> but it's like a vi/emacs debate, there's no winner, it's either personal preference or appropriateness
<Laney> that and the scripts all have manpages
<dobey> i don't know; include /usr/share/cdbs/1/foo.make is pretty easy to read :P
<seb128> dh has some nice things but it's still one usability step behind cdbs
<micahg> dobey: great, but what 500 wonderful things does that do for you :)
<seb128> dobey, why do you need a -dbg btw?
<seb128> those are a pain
<dobey> micahg: 'magic' is all one needs to know
<seb128> we should just ban them from the archive :p
<dobey> seb128: so i can install it and debug things?
<seb128> dobey, you have dbgsym for that
<dobey> eh?
<seb128> which works accross the archive
<seb128> rather than relying on people to add random -dbg to their control
<kenvandine> dobey, the archive gives it to you for free :)
<Laney> it's not a problem to have both though; iirc ddebs knows to make an empty package if -dbg exists
<dobey> kenvandine: apt-cache search <randomlib>|grep debug doesn't give me anything useful, so clearly that's not true :)
<Laney> you get to use -dbg without having to upload
<seb128> -dbg would have been banned it it was not for Debian not being able to resolve that problem in 5 years where a solution is ready to be used :-(
<Laney> dobey: you need to add ddebs.u.c to your sources.list
<seb128> Laney, no it doesn't, they just conflict
<Laney> hm
<seb128> they are equivalent using Conflicts to not be co-installed
<dobey> Laney: and there is no checkbox in software-properties-gtk for that, or an apt-enable-dbgsyms or antyhing afaik, no? and how does one install a debug package once that's enabled, or does it just replace everything i have installed with debug symbol versions?
<Laney> install blah-dbgsym
<seb128> dobey, the ddeb archive gives you a binary-<foo> for every "binary" in the archive
<seb128> it's -dbg automated for you, pitti worked on that like 5 years ago
<seb128> it's amazing that some people around still don't know about it :-(
<seb128> it's how the retracers are working
<micahg> or not working :P
<dobey> maybe if it wason't so obscured
<seb128> normal users don't need a debug package
<seb128> so it's not in the normal users UI
<dobey> normal users need source code though?
<kenvandine> dobey, good point :)
<seb128> you might success to get that one dropped from the UI
<seb128> I guess mpt would be with you on that one
<dobey> i don't want it dropped
<seb128> but the other way around I doubt it ;-)
<dobey> i want a button to click or script to run that enables ddebs, so i don't fuck it up when i enable it :)
<seb128> mpt has designed a power user UI this cycle I think
<seb128> which is aimed at that sort of things
<dobey> also, doesn't help with my PPAs
<seb128> enable sources, debug archive, popcorn, etc
<seb128> you can get dbgsym in ppas
<dobey> how does one get dbgsyms enabled for that?
<seb128> the unity ppa has those
<seb128> you ask the #is guys
<seb128> well that's what didrocks said they did for unity ;-)
<seb128> that's a checkbox to click for the lp guys
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: you reintroduced CVE-2011-4407 in software-properties when you migrated it to python 3
<ubot2`> mdeslaur: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-4407)
<seb128> seems easy enough you just need to find somebody who has access to the box
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: see LP: #1036839
<dobey> hrmm, guess i don't have perms for that checkbox
<seb128> dobey, no, you need a launchpad admin I think ;-)
<dobey> seb128: right; i'm in ~registry so was just checking to see if i could do it :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: only if people run it with python2.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: you specify "None" as the ca bundle, so it disables cert checking
<cyphermox> if it's python3, as it should, then the certificates should be properly checked -- I'm all for dropping that try though
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: no
<cyphermox> None specifies "use the system bundle"
<cyphermox> at least according to the doc :)
<mdeslaur> comment is wrong, read the docs
<mdeslaur> "Warning If neither cafile nor capath is specified, an HTTPS request will not do any verification of the server’s certificate."
<mdeslaur> and I tested it with None, and it doesn't check certs
<dobey> oh yay, libsoup :(
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: well, crap. did you fix it?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: is it appropriate to kill python 2 support?
<cyphermox> seb128: micahg: do you think it would take major work to make gnome-bluetooth work for xubuntu?
<mdeslaur> if so, fix is simple...if not, fix is hard
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: I think it is appropriate to break it there
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> where is that code again?
<micahg> cyphermox: umm, a management interface not in gnome-control-center :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/759
<cyphermox> micahg: oh right
<mdeslaur> in ppa.py
<seb128> cyphermox, dunno
<seb128> micahg, is there any issue with gnome-control-center out of the GNOME in the name?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: I want to day yes, kill python2 but in absolute truth, we can't
<seb128> what code is that?
<micahg> seb128: the fact that it pulls in half of gnome
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: so you get to make it pycurl for python2, and urllib.request for python 3
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: however to fix this would simply mean to put back in place the old libcurl code if urllib can't be started
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> micahg, what is in GNOME out of glib,GTK nowadays?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: I'll let you fix it
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: so kind :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: is that rush?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: that's what you get for breaking it :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: no, a couple of weeks is fine
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: it won't take that long
<cyphermox> I just meant, don't expect an upload tonight
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: seriously, what kind of stupid idea is it to *not* check SSL certs as default, even if it once was the way things were done. Doesn't mean we need to perpetuate bad ideas :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: I know..every single library has ssl cert checking basically off by default...it's nuts...I keep finding more and more stuff in the archive because nobody knows it needs to be specifically turned on
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ok
<micahg> seb128: i'd have to see what extra stuff it pulls in now, but before it was quite a lot, also, I think both Xfce and LXDE already have management interfaces, it would be cumbersome to have both (with some duplicated functionality as well), but Xfce doesn't seem to have its own and blueman seems to be the favorite
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: I can assign it to myself and set In Progress?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: yes
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: please put the CVE-2012-xxx number in your changelog
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: sorry about that :)
<cyphermox> np
<chrisccoulson> does the evolution build not run a test suite?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh robert_ancell TheMuso meeting report reminder. If you have any agenda items, please add them. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-14
<jasoncwarner_> Also, please add your items to the wiki above.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<TheMuso> Done, and no.
<RAOF> Good morning desktoppers!
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF :)
<chrisccoulson> getting much sleep?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Hey there!
<RAOF> Not a bad amount of sleep, compared to plausible worst-case scenarios :)
<RAOF> Zoë's reasonably good at sleeping. Better during the day, of course, but not terrible at sleeping at night, either.
<chrisccoulson> that's good. i remember that ruby was good at sleeping too, but maisie is terrible. she hardly sleeps at all during the day ;)
<RAOF> But does sleep at night?
<RAOF> I could live with that :)
<jasoncwarner_> welcome back RAOF !
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, she doesn't sleep much at night either ;)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Welcome back and congrats!
<RAOF> Thanks all!
<jasoncwarner_> gah! I am getting a stacking but in Unity. Anyone else fully up to date and seeing the same thing?
<jasoncwarner_> popey: ^^ seeing a weird stacking bug right now. You guys have anything on your radar about this?
<popey> jasoncwarner_, quantal?
<bryceh> RAOF, congrats :-)
<jasoncwarner_> popey: yup yup
<popey> jasoncwarner_, am up to date on intel box.. what you seeing?
<thumper> popey: the dash appearing behind other windows?
<popey> ooh
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: just unity parts or other window stacking?
<jasoncwarner_> popey: volume indicator appearing behind other windows...right click as well
<popey> i had right click in virtualbox not appearing, now you say that, maybe it was behind the vbox window
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: look at the dash
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: is that under too?
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: dash seems fine
<popey> dash is on top for me
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: but right click, volume and all menus are stacking incorrectly
<popey> but it takes way too long to appear
<thumper> hmm, just indicator under?
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: quicklists? and tooltips on launcher?
<popey> i dont get indicators underneath things
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: no, quicklists are fine
<popey> dash takes nearly a second to appear
<jasoncwarner_> popey: yeah, dash is a bit slow here as well
<popey> also, it moves windows down as it opens
<popey> everything in the blur moves about 12 px down the screen, and back up when the dash closes
 * TheMuso doesn't get stacking issues with menus here from the, on NVIDIA chip running nouveau.
<popey> dash is way quicker when it's not maxed
<popey> it only pushes windows down when maxed
<popey> oh balls, this is 12.04
 * popey reboots
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: I'm running intel ...wonder if that matters
<kieppie> hey guys. anyone familiar with X & VNC? I've popped a new VM running a skinny Ubuntu 12.04, installed XFCE & set up tightVNC on screen :1. If I use virsh to view the VM instance, I can see it, but when I VNC in I can't see the desktop/dm, only the X
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-15
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: If its stacking related, I shouldn't think so, but who knows.
<popey> jasoncwarner_, I've rebooted into quantal, updated, rebooted again and i cant reproduce
<popey> jasoncwarner_, any particular app which gets stacked badly?
<jasoncwarner_> chrome, chromium
<jasoncwarner_> all
<jasoncwarner_> popey^^
<jasoncwarner_> I'm missing my irc notifications b/c they are stacked behind the window ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> jasoncwarner_, windowed or full screen or properly full screen f11?
<popey> because if you F11 chrome and then hit super, I know the dash appears behind the app
<popey> same happens if you F11 terminal
<jasoncwarner_> fullscreen (no f11)
<jasoncwarner_> popey: I just rebotted and it no longer happens, but not sure why it started happening all of the sudden
<popey> bet it still happens with windows F11'ed
<jasoncwarner_> popey: can you make sure it is part of our tests? I'll keep testing here
<popey> ok
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, popey
<popey> now sleep..
<jasoncwarner_> stacking was our nemesis a few cycles ago...don't want it coming back!
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Never mind a few cycles ago, whenever I used compiz/unity 3D in precise, I always had focus issues such that new windows would appear in the foreground, but wouldn't have keyboard focus.
<kieppie> anyone able to help me with an X, VNC issue, please?
<kieppie> anyone online? I have an X11/XFCE/VNC issue I'd like to tackle. VM with only X, XFCE, VNC (not full Xubuntu) and I'm unable to get the DM over VNC
<TheMuso> kieppie: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu? THis channel is mostly for development.
<kieppie> I see - thanks
<kieppie> thought this one would be best, as #ubuntu is very noisy & this is a desktop issue
<hyperair> after logging out of a guest session, i get stale gvfs-fuse-daemon entries in my /etc/mtab, which then causes issues (mostly cosmetic) with df and mount. does anyone know what's responsible for cleaning up these entries?
<jono> robru, hey!
<robru> oh hey jono what's up?
<jono> robru, hey
<jono> I just replied to the GTK bug
<jono> thanks again for your help
<robru> oh, I see. I'll take a look
<robru> ROFL!!!
<robru> cute dog
<robru> are you sure you don't want that space there? I think it looks good ;-)
<robru> j/k, I'll play with it some more
<robru> hhmmmm, I can't seem to actually run accomplishments
<jono> robru, :-)
<jono> thanks robru
<jono> let me grab you a page
<robru> I'm not actually very familiar with quickly, when I try to 'quickly run' I just get an ImportError, no module named accomplishments.util.paths
<jono> robru, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/GetInvolved/DevelopmentSetup
<robru> ok, gimme a sec I guess
<jono> thanks robru
<robru> jono, I'm getting an unhandled exception when I try to run the daemon
<jono> did you install all the branches?
<robru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148164/ dunno if that means anything to you.
<robru> I checked out the four branches like that page said. was i supposed to 'make install' each one or something?
<jono> no
<jono> this is Python, so no make needed
<jono> robru, checking
<robru> I'm probably missing some dependency. I was missing python2.7-gpgme originally, but the error message for that one was more indicative. This error message is much more cryptic
<jono> robru, hmm, this seems to be a new bug
<jono> robru, I will investigate
<jono> this is a new piece of code we added, so it looks like it causes a problem for fresh installs
<robru> ok, well, I'm about to sign off for the night. let me know what you find and I'll probably be around to help a bit more tomorrow
<jono> robru, thanks, I will try to get this fixed and then we can take a look
<jono> thanks!
<robru> jono, no problem. my start date got pushed back to monday, so now I've got the week with not a lot to do ;-)
<robru> jono, oh, let me paste the full log just in case it's more helpful
<robru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148173/ one guess I have is that perhaps you've hardcoded a directory? On the wiki you mentioned ~/source but I put it somewhere else.
<robru> but anyway. I'm off. have a good night!
<jono> robru, thanks!
<didrocks> good morning
<Sweetshark> didrocks: moin!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark! How are you?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: Just to clarify (since you were gone yesterday evening, when I added that): I have had no additional lintian warnings (likely because I packed on precise).
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I've approved the -templates package :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ah, probably
<didrocks> you should use quantal!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: shhh, dont tell!
<didrocks> heh, don't worry, it will be between you and me
<didrocks> …and the 143 people on the channel
<didrocks> …and the public IRC logs :p
<RAOF> Heh
<RAOF> Morning didrocks, Sweetshark!
<mlankhorst> wb RAOF, and congratulations are in order? :)
<didrocks> hey RAOF ;)
<didrocks> congratulations!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: if you are the libreoffice maintainer on ubuntu, 'public' gets relative. As long as it is not a blogpost that ends up on slashdot, is not really serious.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: what do you think I'm writing right now? :p
<RAOF> Thanks :)
<didrocks> dear slashdot & omgubuntu,
<didrocks> ;)
 * Sweetshark extends his arm really long and waves around half the earth to RAOF ...
<Sweetshark> didrocks: btw fixed upstream too: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/templates/log/
<Sweetshark> cool, that feels nice! ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: excellent!
<Sweetshark> ... looking at the bugpage of libreoffice-templates: I have a package with _no_ bugs!
 * Sweetshark is just so proud of himself!
<mlankhorst> Oh dear that seems like a bug, good old "can't file bugs to libreoffice-templates"
<seb128> hey desktopers
<AfC> What would I need to do to properly file a request that GTK 3.4.4 get updated into Precise?
<seb128> AfC, don't bother we will not take GTK 3.4.4
<AfC> seb128: uh, ok
<AfC> Why not?
<AfC> [I need it; they fixed a bug that's crashing java-gnome's test suite]
<seb128> because they rewrote GtkIconView in GTK 3.4.2 and it has regressions and behaviour changes
<seb128> and they don't reply to bugs about those
<AfC> {shrug} they replied to mine
<seb128> we will not regress functionality in a stable update
<seb128> we can backport fixes though
<AfC> Ok, well, I'll do it in a PPA then. What a pain.
<seb128> open a bug against gtk+3.0 on launchpad with a link to the commit(s)
<AfC> seb128: (the problem is *already* in Ubuntu's 3.4.2, and they're fixing problems; so I'm a bit vague why you're so harsh on "we won't ever update it". And yes, it's icon related (GtkEntryIcon, specifically) and *already* broken)
<seb128> AfC, we won't ever update because "let's rewrite a widget totally" is not compatible with our stable update guidelines
<seb128> it's too risky of a diff to ensure there is no regression
<seb128> reality being that the first tarball they rolled with the rewrite totally broke RTL for gtkiconview
<seb128> those sort of breakges are reality not welcome in stable update of an entreprise OS
<AfC> seb128: Ok, but the [icon cache related] regression is *already* in 3.4.2
<seb128> AfC, I'm fine taking patches for that one, it's orthogonal to the iconview rewrite
<AfC> ok. I'll file right now
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hah, nice - https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/8d608496-2b03-48c8-822e-1b5762120808
<chrisccoulson> "I think it is problem with any extension and the fucking menu of Ubuntu."
<chrisccoulson> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/50ff5801-0660-4172-bd96-5d8542120810 - "Fucking cock, firefox sucks as usual."
<chrisccoulson> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/feb0791f-98e9-484c-a74b-074a32120810 - "It's like an endless loop of shit."
<chrisccoulson> some nice comments there ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> RAOF, hey, welcome back! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. just had fun reading comments from our angry users ;)
<seb128> RAOF, could you take some time this week to update your work items and maybe postpone the ones you will not get to this cycle? thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so the firefox report thing let them write a description, we don't do that, we miss some fun I see :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, you get some interesting comments ;)
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> What about lock screen handeling with lightdm?
<chrisccoulson> anybody want to maintain a firefox extension?
<chrisccoulson> i swear, anybody who actually responds with "yes, please" needs their head examining ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: maybe someone will trade that for chromium-browser maintenance? :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i'm not sure what's worse. chromium maintenance versus keeping up with what seems like daily API breakage? ;)
<mdeslaur> yeah, browser extensions are painful
<chrisccoulson> it's really annoying when people move things between headers, and i have to do things like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/438
<mpt> seb128, dobey: Yes, I'd love to get rid of "Source code" from Software Sources, but I haven't redesigned that part of the UI yet. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#channels> And that contributor UI includes access to Launchpad packaging branches but not source debs at the moment. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributorConsole#code>
<dobey> hrmm, would be nice if ddebs was at least in sources.list but commented out by default
<Laney> Make It So
<mpt> (And it's not clear to me what, if any difference there is between what you get from "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/package-name" and "apt-get source package-name".)
<dobey> Laney: what *is* the deb line for it exactly anyway?
<Laney> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal main restricted universe multiverse
<dobey> mpt: apt-get source always works, where bzr branch sometimes doesn't have the latest version
<Laney> off the top o'me head
<Laney> and you use different tools to work with bzr packaging branches vs source packages
<dobey> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted multiverse universe
<dobey> and i get 404s
<Laney> you have /ubuntu there
<dobey> oh
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> also, the lp:ubuntu/foo branch may not always be the right bzr branch to work from
<dobey> lp:~ubuntu-desktop owned branches come to mind
<Laney> one day we'll have to give those up in the name of consistency
<dobey> i guess kernel and some other teams also have such branches
<dobey> sigh; of course the ddebs would be signed with a different key
<kenvandine> is evolution working for anyone?
<kenvandine> i can't change folders...
<dobey> in precise or quantal?
<kenvandine> i can only access my work email from my phone...
<kenvandine> quantal
<kenvandine> it just spins out of control when i try to change folders
<dobey> it was working fine for me a couple nights ago; haven't tried since then
<kenvandine> it was working for me until yesterday
<kenvandine> just no time to debug it :/
<larsu> hey didrocks, you approved rev 2550 in unity - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/2550
<larsu> it specifies org.compiz.unityshell as schema, but the schema file gets installed as org.freedesktop.compiz.unityshell
<larsu> do you know which one is the right one?
<smspillaz> larsu: org.compiz.unityshell
<larsu> smspillaz, so where does the freedesktop bit come from?
<smspillaz> larsu: it used to be that
<larsu> I don't even begin to understand from where you guys generate the schema files
<larsu> smspillaz, it still is in trunk
<smspillaz> larsu: we generate them from the plugin xml fiels and what do you mean by "it still is in trunk" ?
<smspillaz> *files
<smspillaz> larsu: trunk unity or trunk compiz?
<larsu> smspillaz, sorry, unity trunk
<smspillaz> in trunk compiz, it certainly should be org.compiz.plugin
<smspillaz> it may just be that we haven't uploaded the compiz-dev package which generates schemas as org.compiz.plugin yet
<smspillaz> and it may still be using org.freedesktop.compiz etc
<smspillaz> not sure though, I don't have access to the packaging source right now
<didrocks> it is, indeed
<larsu> smspillaz, unity trunk install a org.freedesktop.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml
<larsu> s/install/installs
<smspillaz> larsu: okay. It determines where to do that based on some cmake code that compiz-dev provides
<smspillaz> so if we don't have an updated compiz which installs schemas as org.compiz.plugin then it would go into org.freedesktop.compiz.plugin
<larsu> smspillaz, ah, that explains it, thanks
<smspillaz> larsu: in any case, we can just fix the packaging to install org.freedesktop.compiz.plugin as org.compiz.plugin until we upload the new compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's not in the packaging
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's inside the file itself
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah thats what I was even thinking
<didrocks> and I don't want to sed that :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: its inside the file itself ?
<didrocks> right
<smspillaz> didrocks: what do you mean by "inside the file itself?"
<didrocks> the filename is just a convention
<smspillaz> inside the cmake file ?
<smspillaz> ohhhh right
<didrocks> content of org.freedesktop.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml
<smspillaz> of course
<didrocks> smspillaz: maybe you can just merge proposal the renaming part in compiz trunk?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'll ack it
<smspillaz> didrocks: it is in compiz trunk
<didrocks> hum, so it should be in staging
<didrocks> oh
<smspillaz> let me check
<didrocks> but they are not using staging
<didrocks> larsu: do you ^
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> :)
<larsu> didrocks, staging? My compiz-dev is at 1:0.9.8+bzr3249-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> yeah, it's not from the staging ppa
<didrocks> (unity-staging)
<larsu> nope
<didrocks> I confirm it's in trunk
<didrocks> (compiz trunk)
<davidcalle> seb128, ping
<seb128> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> seb128, how are you doing?
<seb128> davidcalle, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<davidcalle> seb128, fine
<davidcalle> seb128, do you know the status of python3 only on the cd? Still on track? Any major issue?
<seb128> davidcalle, it's mostly on track, why?
<davidcalle> seb128, I'm checking if I can bring python-gdata in, but it's python2 only. For the Photos lens -> Picasa scope.
<seb128> davidcalle, well, you can bring anything you want in universe
<seb128> davidcalle, was that aimed at being on the CD? feature freeze is in a week it's late to propose a new feature at this point
<davidcalle> seb128, yes, but I've been asked to do it only for a bit more than a month, so I'm still in full dev and seeing if I can fit at least the core features (Shotwell photos, Flickr, Facebook, Picasa).
<seb128> davidcalle, did you aim at having it installed by default for quantal?
<seb128> davidcalle, ideally we don't want to add extra python2 depends on the CD
<seb128> but having it in universe,s-c with a python2 depends is fine
<davidcalle> seb128, yes. I know, that's why I was checking if it was still on track or not.
<davidcalle> seb128, everything is actually in Python3, I'm porting and have discovered this morning the python-gdata situation.
<seb128> davidcalle, python-gdata is in universe as well
<seb128> davidcalle, well, libgdata has a gir ... can't you use that?
<seb128> gir1.2-gdata-0.0: GObject introspection data for the GData webservices library
 * davidcalle feels stupid
<davidcalle> seb128, hum, thanks :)
<davidcalle> I haven't noticed it.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<dobey> seb128: it's probably too late for you now today, but i'ved fixed the u1db issues and uploaded new attachments to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035392
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035392 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] u1db" [Wishlist,In progress]
<mterry> Anyone got a second to review a needs-packaging package for me?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1037231
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1037231 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] remote-login-service" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> And also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1037228
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1037228 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] thin-client-config-agent" [Undecided,In progress]
<kenvandine> mterry, sure
 * mterry hugs kenvandine
 * mterry goes afk for a bit
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: I can do an archive admin review as well
<mterry> seb128, awesome
<kenvandine> mterry, i have the same comment on both of them
<kenvandine> you don't need to list debian/* in copyright since it is all the same
<kenvandine> otherwise it looks good to me
<mterry> kenvandine, I like to specify separate, not really sure why
<kenvandine> hehe
<mterry> kenvandine, maybe to make it easier for others (like MOTU) to add to debian/
 * kenvandine has been beat down for listing it separately 
<mterry> really?
 * kenvandine looks at seb128
<kenvandine> :-D
<mterry> Can upload with unified
<kenvandine> mterry, if the license and copyright are the same it is just redundant
 * mterry shrugs
<seb128> kenvandine, I didn't beat down anyone for that, I did beat down you for using a different license for the debian dir than the upstream source one though :p
<kenvandine> would be nice if thin-client-config-agent was py3 :)
<kenvandine> seb128, that too :)
<kenvandine> there was one that was redundant
<mterry> kenvandine, true!  the MIR review will note that and usually block on that...  will have to ask tedg
<kenvandine> but you said you didn't care
<kenvandine> i think
<mterry> pfft, if seb128 doesn't care, I'm leaving separate.  It's easier on my eyes  :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I didn't see lot of source where it's merged
<seb128> I'm fine having them separate
<seb128> mterry, you (or your upstream) gets a big minus point for now having copyright or license infos in the remote-login-service sources
<kenvandine> *not*
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> doh, indeed
<seb128> not having
<seb128> ;-)
 * mterry looks at tedg
<kenvandine> mterry, sorry i haven't looked at your deja-dup MP, i have been swamped... hopefully first thing tomorrow :)
<tedg> Oh, yeah.  Hmph.
<mterry> kenvandine, no worries.  I've got another one hot on its heals if I ever get done with this other stuff
<mterry> heels even
<tedg> I thought the Oracle v. Google case said those were mostly worthless :-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<tedg> I guess only for APIs
<seb128> tedg, let's wait for the appeal
<tedg> I'll put them in to test the auto-merge stuff alesage is setting up.
<seb128> that's not over yet ;-)
<kenvandine> mterry, can you flip those "Incomplete"s on bug 1029549 to "Fix committed"?  Those were the ones you said you were fine with as long as upstream fixes the tests before release
<tedg> Heh, the headlines have be written.  You're so into the "legal system" -- the real power in America is the tabloids!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029549 in signon-ui "[MIR] online-accounts and friends" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029549
<kenvandine> mterry, and i filed/milestoned bugs for those
<seb128> mterry, remote-login-service looks fine out of the no license in the sources issue
<mterry> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<mterry> seb128, is that a NEW blocker?
<seb128> mterry, no
<seb128> it's a best practice (tm)
<mterry> seb128, alright, so as long as tedg is on it, I'll upload
<kenvandine> i usually look the other way on that as long as it's consistent...
<kenvandine> like all the files are missing it
<kenvandine> not all but 2 or something
<mterry> tedg, what's the story with python3 for thin-client-config-agent?
<kenvandine> tedg, did you write a python app?
 * kenvandine doesn't believe it
<tedg> No, it wasn't me :-)
<tedg> I hear that mentioning Pypy is the way to deflect people from talking about Python3.
<seb128>  tedg, mterry: thin-client-config-agent ... would be good if the Vcs was one the coredev group has access to
<mterry> seb128, hmm, gp.  I can move the trunk
<seb128> otherwise out of the python2 thing it looks fine to me
<seb128> mterry, none are blockers for upload
<kenvandine> seb128, don't forget to look at my package :)
<seb128> we might want the python2 thing sorted for promotion if we want to seed it though
<mterry> seb128, yah, python2 is going to be a MIR issue, but I think fixable enough
<mterry> seb128, remote-login-service uploaded, will do tcca once I get an LP admin to let ~ubuntu-core-dev create branches for the project.  :-/
<mterry> seb128, guh, nm.  Just uploaded it as is.  Will fix in a later upload when LP gets fix
<mterry> So both are in NEW
<seb128> mterry, it will autofix once the source is accepted
<seb128> I think
<mterry> seb128, I was talking about the Vcs line
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> mterry, kenvandine: your sources NEWed
<kenvandine> thanks!
<mterry> seb128, thanks!
 * kenvandine goes to spend some time with the family... bbl
<seb128> yw, thanks for getting your stuff uploaded one week before ff rather than 1 hour before :p
<seb128> kenvandine, enjoy!
<kenvandine> seb128, the complicated stuff isn't there yet :)
<kenvandine> meaning the mozilla stuff :)
<seb128> yeah, that's another story!
<mterry> seb128, huh, the needs-packaging bugs didn't get auto-closed.  I don't think I screwed up the syntax
<seb128> mterry, autoclose works by matching components
<seb128> mterry, that can't work on new packages
<mterry> seb128, ah right.  That makes sense.  Seems like there could be a clever exception for NEW packages that looks in the main ubuntu project for bugs
<seb128> mterry, that's a bit annoying, it also mean it doesn't work if you forget to reassing a bug to the source where the issue gets fixed
<seb128> mterry, I think that should be an exception for anything affecting 1 component
<seb128> it's trickier when you are several components
<seb128> but usually when you have one you want the upload to close it
<kenvandine> seb128, my build failed on armel because of timeout in the tests
<kenvandine> i just uploaded again with a bumped timeout
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, GO SPEND TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> i got distracted checking the build status on my phone
<kenvandine> smart phones are evil
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> haha
 * kenvandine leaves again
<kenvandine> 2
<robru> jono, you around?
<robru> jono, I've got a bit of time if you wanted help testing/debugging that other bug that blocked us from testing the gtkgrid margin thing.
<jono> hey robru
<jono> so any idea why that space is being added?
<robru> no, haven't looked at it yet. I was offering to help you with that other bug, where I can't even launch the thing.
<robru> did you want me to help test that?
<robru> jono, I'm not sure about that space. I see you do specify a top margin on one of the elements, though it looks like only a small number. I'd try tweaking your spacer widget as well as the margins, but I can't because I'm not seeing that gap on the gtkissue branch at all.
<robru> jono, oh, and you forgot to delete the outerbox variable, so you are still instantiating a VBox that isn't being used ;-)
<robru> but that's unrelated.
<jono> right
<jono> it seems like my code should include the space
<jono> so I am unsure whether my code is doing something odd or whether it is a GTK bug
<robru> probably a little bit of both.
<robru> the part where the second section was halfway down the window, that was caused by your use of True,True for expand,fill options to pack_start, but there was still some extra space appearing even with False,False. So I am leaning towards there being some kind of bug in VBox rendering that somehow is only triggered by IconView widgets.
<jono> robru, yeah, and I still have that space when I use add() with a GtkGrid
<jono> robru, but strangely your program using GtkGrid doesnt have the space problem
<robru> jono, the space you're seeing in the gtkgrid, does it change size depending on the window size? or is it just a fixed number of pixels?
<jono> robru, it changes as you resize the window
<jono> it seems like the size of the viewport is being divided up equally between the two sections
<robru> jono, oh, ok. well, in that case then it's definitely something you've done to trigger the behavior because the gtkissue branch doesn't do it.
<jono> robru, any idea what it might be?
<robru> Not really unfortunately. I'd test more but I still can't even run your app.
<robru> if you can give me a hand getting it running, I can help you a bit more
<jono> robru, when I fix the bug you are seeing, would you be happ to test?
<robru> yeah, for sure. I'm mostly free until Monday ;-)
<jono> thanks, robru!
<jono> I will see if I can fix it tonight :-)
<robru> jono, no worries. I'm gonna watch some TV for now but I've got the chat open so just ping me when you're ready for a test
<jono> thanks robru!
<robru> you're welcome!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-16
<jono> robru, I think I fixed your bug
<jono> can you retry
<robru> jono, sure thing
<robru> just a sec
<jono> I just commited it to the ubuntu-accomplishments-daemon trunk
<jono> so bzr pull that
<robru> ok, app is launched, just setting it up
<robru> jono, my 'opportunities' tab says 'no collections installed' and the only option is a 'quit' button
<robru> what did I miss?
<robru> I have all four things and I set the python path as per the instructions
<jono> robru, I know the issue here
<jono> I need to update the wiki page
<jono> edit .config/accomplishments/.accomplishments
<jono> and edit accompath to point to the ubuntu-community-accomplishments branch
<robru> jono, did that, restarted, still says no collections
<jono> robru, can you paste me the contents of that file
<jono> robru, we should take this to #ubuntu-accomplishments
<jono_> robru_, around?
<robru_> jono_, for a bit, yeah
<jono_> robru_, that bug is still there
<robru_> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jono_> even after we changed those little bits of code
<robru_> but it looked so good? what changed?
<jono_> if I set the number of columns for the IconView to 5 to force the wrapping of the icons, the space still exists between the sections
<robru_> are you using it as a gtkgrid, or still gtkbox with False,False?
<jono_> I tried it with a grid and just the box
<jono_> whatever I try the space still appears
<jono_> the good thing about using the grid is that the wrapping happens
<robru_> did you try setting the horizontal scroll policy to never for the scrolledwindow?
<jono_> yup
<jono_> I am trying one other approach
<robru_> crap
<robru_> well I'm outta time here. gf just served dinner
<robru_> push a branch for me to play with and I'll check it tomorrow!
<jono_> thanks robru_
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> didrocks: Hey there.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso
<RAOF> Morning didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good, thanks!
<RAOF> Yourself?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks ;)
<didrocks> getting some sleep?
<RAOF> Yeah, a reasonable amount.
<didrocks> ah, so you are part of those lucky parents group for who the child is sleeping quietly during the night? :)
<TheMuso> Seems that FOSS xorg drivers work even when a proprietary GPu driver is installed now... I just installed nvidia-current in quantal for my thinkpad, and reboot to discover I am still using nouveau. I haven't seen X promoted from quantal-proposed yet, unless it was done without being broadcasted to quantal changes... Seems my NVIDIA chip is not considered by any proprietary NVIDIA drivers according to ubuntu-drivers.
<RAOF> TheMuso: That sounds odd; are you getting Unity3D?
<TheMuso> yup
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah. Zoë sleeps reasonably well through the night. Better through the day, of course!
<TheMuso> Been using 3D for ages, but want to use NVIDIA to improve performance a bit.
<didrocks> RAOF: sweet :)
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'm surprised. I don't *think* we've done anything to make that work!
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hrm ok, well in any case, checking the lsof output for xorg drivers, and nouveau is loaded, but nvidia is not.
<TheMuso> Oh, interesting bit from the xorg log...
 * TheMuso pastes...
<TheMuso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150127/
<TheMuso> And... the nvidia-current package has /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers listed as a directory, but is empty in the package.
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, I am guessing the usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/nvidia_drv.so file should be symlinked or some such...
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, an alternatives symlink should get set up according to postinst, but wasn't... Hrm.
<RAOF> Rah raw!
<TheMuso> Hah! Running update-alternatives manually with the nvidia_drv alternative causes a crash.
<TheMuso> Odd. The package installed correctly on a fresh install of quantal on another box with nvidia.
<chrisccoulson> heh, https://twitter.com/riffraff40/status/235986910265356288/photo/1
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can find anything on twitter?
<seb128> twitter is the new internet :p
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i like one of the responses. "PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals"
<AfC> seb128: sorry it took me a day to get it done, but I filed the GTK backport request I mentioned yesterday as https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1037469
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1037469 in gtk+3.0 "GTK 3.4.2 crashes in GtkEntry gtk_entry_get_icon_pixbuf()" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> AfC, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hey
<Laney> seb128: you want that backported? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, hey, I want to know if you have time to do it or if I should do it, we got over 300 reports according to errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> it's frequent enough that I don't want to wait another week ;-)
<Laney> you're talking about gtk or glib?
<seb128> oh, sorry
<seb128> Laney, I'm speaking about the glib issue I pinged you about tuesday
<seb128> the one where I suggested we revert the commit
<seb128> the g_file_mkdir... segfault
<Laney> sorry, I didn't realise it was urgent
<Laney> I have it ready but ... https://launchpad.net/builders
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> they announced taking them down on friday evening?
<seb128> not today?
<Laney> I think it's an accidental bit of fallout from the maintenance that's happening today
<seb128> the announce said "Official Ubuntu distribution builders will be largely unaffected by this maintenance. "
<seb128> ok
<Laney> hopefully will be back soon
<Laney> i'll upload anyway
<seb128> well, it's not that urgent
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> but as said it collects enough issues that I don't want to wait another week
<seb128> especially if the revert is trivial
<dobey> seb128: care to take another poke at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035392 ? all the concerns you raised should be fixed now
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1035392 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] u1db" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> dobey, hey, can do
<dobey> great, thanks
<seb128> dobey, looks fine to me, get kenvandine or mterry or micahg to upload and I will NEW it (if I upload I can't do the NEWing so you need to find another archive admin)
<kenvandine> dobey, i can do it now
<kenvandine> point me at it please
<seb128> hey kenvandine, good timing ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> much less grumpy today :)
<kenvandine> and you?
<dobey> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1035392
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1035392 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] u1db" [Wishlist,In progress]
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm good thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, is there a bzr branch for the packaging?
<dobey> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> dobey, i can't extract that package
<kenvandine> it is looking for a .bz2
<kenvandine> not .gz
<dobey> kenvandine: the watch file looks for either a .gz or .bz2
<kenvandine> more specific a .orig.tar.bz2
<kenvandine> yeah... i can't extract it though
<dobey> kenvandine: run uscan?
<kenvandine> with dpkg-source -x
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> it worked fine here
<kenvandine> dpkg-source: error: cannot fstat file ./u1db_0.1.1.orig.tar.bz2: No such file or directory
<kenvandine> do you have that file ?
<kenvandine>  5d4c0b45af480ee55d243ee02ff832ec 163354 u1db_0.1.1.orig.tar.bz2
<kenvandine>  2573477d66fee0a93aeef63af222cbba 2980 u1db_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<kenvandine> are both in the .dsc
<dobey> yes
<dobey> do i need to attach it? i thought i could just leave it off the bug since the watch file points to the right thing?
<kenvandine> dobey, i guess so
<dobey> kenvandine: attached it to the bug
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> dobey, uploaded
<dobey> sorry; didn't realize it wouldn't grab it via the watch file
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> seb128: ^^ :)
<seb128> dobey, kenvandine: I went to launchpad.net/u1db/+download to get it, but thanks ;-)
<dobey> right
<cyphermox> seb128: kenvandine: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> not bad, not bad
<cyphermox> I was just finishing up testing a fix for NM; bug 1023486
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1023486 in network-manager "Cannot resolve domain names if eth0 is in /etc/network/interfaces" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023486
<seb128> cyphermox, btw do you know if that's a known?
<seb128> $ gsettings-data-convert
<seb128> (gsettings-data-convert:17538): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.evolution.mail' does not contain a key named 'force-message-limit'
<seb128> issue in /usr/share/GConf/gsettings/evolution.convert listing a wrong key?
<cyphermox> arf
<cyphermox> I don't know if it's know, no
<cyphermox> but it seems legit, I'll check git
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> err, I see it here for 3.5.5
<cyphermox> force-message-limit = /apps/evolution/mail/display/force_message_limit
<seb128> cyphermox, right, that's the issue, is force-message-limit existing in the gsettings schemas?
<seb128> the target key needs to be valid
<seb128> which seems it's not
<cyphermox> right, it's not there
<cyphermox> I'll bring it up/ send a patch/ etc.
<cyphermox> is there a bug for that error yet?
<seb128> cyphermox, not that I know about, I noticed it there why looking in my .xsession-errors
<mterry> cyphermox, heyo.  a while ago for 12.04, you were looking into adding nm-applet to the greeter, right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it's funny more and more people are asking me about this lately ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, so there's a branch to add it to the greeter again, for thin-client reasons
<cyphermox> mterry: I had a long discussion about this with ted, and Wellark is looking at the nm-applet code now
<mterry> cyphermox, yup, OK
<mterry> cyphermox, I'm assuming it required more fancy code than merely running nm-applet?
<cyphermox> basically, fixing it up so that some of the features are locked down w/ polkit; and fixing up the code to hide those rather than make them insensitive
<cyphermox> it's not super fancy
<cyphermox> I had already done the polkit rule file for it, so I sent it to Wellark too
<cyphermox> mterry: where is that branch?
<mterry> cyphermox, it's a WIP branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~bikini-atoll-squad/unity-greeter/network-menu/
<cyphermox> It's a scary name for a team.
<cyphermox> that's a rather... limiting policy.
<mterry> cyphermox, :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, did you get a chance to look at this chat entry in thunderbird?
<mpt> didrocks, hi, do you have time now to talk about the upgrade-user-config blueprint?
<didrocks> mpt: hey, not today, but tomorrow is fine (no particular hour)
<mterry> kenvandine, OK do you or I feel like we have more luxury time?  :)  Ted/David wanted to ask if somebody could help port thin-client-config-agent to Python 3.  I'm happy to do it, it's small.  But wanted to ping you to see your load first
<mpt> didrocks, ok, chat to you then.
<kenvandine> mterry, i have no room to breath
<kenvandine> sorry
<mterry> kenvandine, no problem!
<didrocks> mpt: don't hesitate (I'm on holidays then, so tomorrow or september ;))
<mpt> eep
<mhall119> didrocks: seb128: can one of you help me understand some of the apparmor abstractions?
<didrocks> mhall119: I was about to leave, I just know some basics for it. jdstrand and mdeslaur will of course, know way more than us I bet. If you still need me tomorrow, do not hesitate to ping me :)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I believe he has a specific question about what "ibus" is
<jdstrand> didrocks: he phrased it weird
<mhall119> didrocks: jdstrand sent me here for what exactly the ibus stuff does
<jdstrand> yeah, we don't know what ibus really does
<didrocks> ibus or dbus?
<mdeslaur> ibus
<mhall119> sorry, I understand what ibus itself is, I don't understand what access the apparmor ibus abstraction gives
<didrocks> icm input?
<mhall119> ibus
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> hum, I never looked at it TBH
<mdeslaur> ie: what exactly reads ~/.config/ibus/*
<mhall119> /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ibus is the file I'm asking about
<mdeslaur> is it a library that apps are linked against that read settings from there?
<mhall119> specifically, do I need that abstraction in an apparmor profile for an app that just accepts input
<didrocks> mhall119: I have no idea TBH outside of testing installing other input methods what this profile is for. we don't have an ibus maintainer though
<didrocks> (the apparmor support is in debian)
<bschaefer> mhall119, wait are you trying to get ibus to work with an app?
<didrocks> maybe seb128 will know
 * bschaefer has worked with ibus a little bit
<mhall119> bschaefer: no, I'm trying to determine what apps will need the ibus abstraction in their apparmor profile
<mdeslaur> mhall119: I suspect most apps that need keyboard input need to read ibus settings from that directory
<didrocks> mdeslaur: the profiles looks like it's the case
<jdstrand> mhall119: I'm looking at my own profiled apps. It seems that gnome apps need it (empathy, evince, evolution, firefox)
<mhall119> mdeslaur: ok
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I'm wondering if it should be included in the gnome abstraction
<jdstrand> I don't know about Qt apps, etc
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that is a good question
<mdeslaur> oh, right
<mdeslaur> maybe it's more than just gnome
<mhall119> mdeslaur: I don'e see it being included in any other abstraction
<mhall119> the usr.bin.evince includes it, that's the only one
<bschaefer> mhall119, hmm im not sure sorry :(
<jdstrand> I'm happy to add it to the gnome abstraction, but I'd like to know more about it
<mhall119> me too ;)
<mdeslaur> we should probably investigate qt apps and other apps first
<mdeslaur> it may be more than gnome
<mhall119> these are from debian then?
<jdstrand> mhall119: firefox would too
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: well, we do have a kde abstraction too
<mhall119> jdstrand: looks like firefox duplicates what is in the ibus abstraction, but it's not including it
<jdstrand> mhall119: actually, firefox doesn't, it is doing something on its own
<kenvandine> has anyone else run into bug 1037583
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037583 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037583
<kenvandine> lamalex is hitting it, said it shouldn't have been duped either
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, update file-roller to 3.5.4-0ubuntu5
<seb128> file-roller (3.5.4-0ubuntu5) quantal; urgency=low
<seb128>   * debian/patches/git_src_update.patch:
<seb128>     - update .convert as well for the schemas change (lp: #1037646)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine dupes that one
<seb128> kenvandine, stupid gconf gateway code goes down when trying to get matching from a buggy .convert and stupid g-s-d goes down when any of the .so hits a bug
<dobey> yay gsettings :(
<seb128> next on my list is to drop that hackish gconf gateway code
<seb128> that code is too hackish, we should have dropped directly after precise ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> it basically reads all the .convert and try to write back to gconf for any of the gsettings key updated
<seb128> which is dump and buggy in 99% of the cases
<seb128> dumb
<dobey> probably why my metacity keybindings keep getting broken
<seb128> mhall119, jdstrand, mdeslaur: I don't know the specifics about ibus sorry
<seb128> but it provides an input method for gtk to use
<seb128> so I guess any gtk applications might need to access the config
<seb128> with likely the same for other toolkits
<mhall119> seb128: so gtk input widgets might not work if we don't include the ibus access?
<jdstrand> mhall119: so, I think that 'r' access to the ibus files would be fine. I don't think it should have write access
<seb128> mhall119, is there any reason to block read access to the ibus config?
<jdstrand> mhall119: so it could be in the template. the template could #include the ibus abstration but we could use 'audit deny @{HOME}/.config/ibus/bus/** w'
<jdstrand> seb128: well, this is for application insulation for my apps, so we want to be careful about the files an untrusted applications should be able to read and write to
<mhall119> seb128: I'm defaulting to "don't give access unless there's a reason"
<jdstrand> s/my apps/MyApps/
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I would say that it's safe to give read access to the ibus config
<jdstrand> mhall119: actually, this seems to have changed a bunch-- how do you want me to refer to this-- is MyApps even remotely correct? :)
<seb128> I don't think the input method in use is restricted info
<mhall119> jdstrand: MyApps is still correct, that's where this will be done
<jdstrand> \o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-17
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe that it's 2012 and i'm playing around with hal
<RAOF> Why are you playing around with hal?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, trying to figure out what flash depends on for playing DRM content
<RAOF> How does *that* involve hal?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, that's what i'm about to find out (hopefully) ;)
<RAOF> Heh
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, interesting.../me wants to know more
<didrocks> good morning!
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Do you have 3 minutes ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: yes
<smspillaz> MCR1: whats up ?
<MCR1> I have a big problem with how Unity handles the show desktop stuff.
<MCR1> We have 2 plugins in Compiz to show the desktop: Fade-to-desktop and Show-desktop
<smspillaz> MCR1: right
<MCR1> but Unity implements a third hardcoded way to show the desktop (essentially the fade-to-desktop plug-in behavior)
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> that's intended
<MCR1> instead of using the Compiz plug-ins selected
<smspillaz> yep
<MCR1> why ?
<MCR1> it creates problems
<smspillaz> MCR1: interacting with minized minimized window previews would be really really hard if I did it any other way
<smspillaz> the only reason why it does it the way it does is so that when you use the alt-tab switcher in unity you can get the live window previews for the hidden windows
<smspillaz> (getting window previews for hidden windows is not trivial)
<smspillaz> MCR1: what problems did it create ?
<MCR1> for example it ignores the settings of the Show-desktop plug-in (it fades no matter what)
<smspillaz> yes, it overrides the behaviour completely
<MCR1> and if you choose the fade-to-desktop plug-in everything breaks
<smspillaz> right, we should create a conflict then
<MCR1> bug 1006429
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006429 in compiz "Fade to Desktop plug-in makes windows disappear completely, getting them back to view solely by pressing "Show Desktop" on the Unity panel again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006429
<MCR1> the other bug I filed regarding that behavior somehow disappeared, although I am sure I filed it...
<smspillaz> MCR1: I think the best way to handle this is to to make those plugins conflict with unityshell
<smspillaz> they conflict with each other already
<smspillaz> and unityshell implements a show desktop behaviour
<smspillaz> (IMHO, showdesktop should be removed from unity, since the entire concept doesn't make any sense)
<smspillaz> (but that's just my opinion)
<MCR1> yes, but it is a regression that the windows do not move out the screen...
<MCR1> this was much cooler than a simple fade
<smspillaz> in any case, I briefly considered reconciling the code back upstream so that it would work with the upstream plugins but the behaviour (interaction wise) was too different
<smspillaz> MCR1: I understand that, however when you're running unity you're running unity :)
<smspillaz> its not really a regression because its not the way we ever really intended for it to work
<MCR1> I would rather remove the fade-to-desktop plug-in and use the other functionality (move windows out of the way) for Unity - is this possible or really not wanted ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: to be honest, I think I'm going to have a chat with the design team about showdesktop next cycle
<smspillaz> that and window shading
<smspillaz> because at the moment, both concepts don't have much use
<smspillaz> either they need to be redesigned to be slicker (I agree, the fade is lame), or they need to be removed from unity entirely
<MCR1> smspillaz: I have Emerald and 3 additional buttons to shade/unshade sticky/unsticky and set above/unset above
<smspillaz> and how often do you use shade/unshade ?
<MCR1> I have to admit - almost never
<smspillaz> I'm pretty sure that there was a period for like
<smspillaz> maybe 5 months
<smspillaz> where shading a window would break your desktop completely
<smspillaz> and nobody filed a bug about it
<smspillaz> and I only noticed it when I tried to shade a window
<MCR1> but the sticky and set above functionality is in use often here
<smspillaz> right, that's fine
<smspillaz> MCR1: in any case, its probably going to stay the way it is, unless design decides they want to keep it and can come up with a better animation for it
<MCR1> I do not understand why the design theme does not want to go with Emerald, but with the GTK win decorator
<MCR1> *design team
<smspillaz> MCR1: that wasn't the design team's choice
<smspillaz> MCR1: we needed to support metacity
<smspillaz> it makes sense to use the officially supported code
<smspillaz> emerald has not been supported in a long time
<MCR1> It is sooo much more advanced - I am pretty sure noone ever showed them Emerald
<smspillaz> and I don't intend to support it, the code is a complete disaster
<smspillaz> maybe we can write a new window decorator with a better design for what we intend to do
<smspillaz> but who knows
<MCR1> It is still working perfectly, with one minor issue since the global menu was introduced (the buttons disappear), but I am sure even me could fix that
<smspillaz> MCR1: btw, everything that emerald can do gtk-window-decorator can do as well
<smspillaz> emerald just has options for all the old hardcoded stuff
<MCR1> Transparency, glowing animated buttons ?
<smspillaz> yep
<MCR1> fully customizable titlebar ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: like I said, it introduced options
<MCR1> where is the theme manager ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: like I said, it introduced options
<smspillaz> the code is basically the same, except that less stuff is hardcoded
<MCR1> (Never looked at the code - you got me ;))
<smspillaz> MCR1: I think the thing to understand is that while compiz may have had a "customizable" past, we are not really supporting that in the unity case. I am fine with people running compiz standalone though and doing what they want with it
<smspillaz> the fact that the window manager and compositor are pluggable are useful in both cases
<MCR1> I love the Unity/Compiz idea, but still keys and plugins should be customizable
<smspillaz> MCR1: or I'll rephrase - I'm not going to go out of my way to remove options, however I'm not going to go out of my way to support them in something that's supposed to be designed and locked down from the ground up
<smspillaz> MCR1: right, the keys and plugin are customizable, its just that customizing /all/ the plugins and keys and expecting it to work whilst also running unity is not supported
<smspillaz> we don't have the manpower to support something of that scale, nor is it important given the audience the unity is targeting
<didrocks> MCR1: why "should"?
<MCR1> didrocks: because currently there are many problems, especially with hardcoded shortcuts
<didrocks> MCR1: well, the problems mostly comes from cutomization
<didrocks> so introducing options is costly
<didrocks> and not well tested
<didrocks> the consequence is that the final product is average
<MCR1> and Compiz is not aware of those hardcoded Unity shortcuts - it is a design problem
<didrocks> because this and this and this combination doesn't work
<MCR1> you cannot say - let Compiz manage one part of shortcuts and Unity some other ones - problems WILL happen then
<MCR1> Compiz should be in control of all shortcuts, after all Unity is a compiz plug-in, not the other way round
<didrocks> MCR1: for this case, I agree it's more a code issue, but it's also the way the super key is dealt
<didrocks> MCR1: but still, I don't agree that everything should be customizable
<didrocks> and that was my point :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: right the super key problem is a hard one really
<smspillaz> MCR1: internally compiz is in charge of managing all the shortcuts, however not all of that is exposed to compizconfig
<MCR1> Compiz does not know about Alt+Space for example
<smspillaz> MCR1: I think it does actually
<smspillaz> MCR1: yeah, ccsm -> general -> window menu key
<MCR1> smspillaz: Try to change it :)
<smspillaz> I'm not running unity at the moment
<smspillaz> so I wouldn't know
<MCR1> It does not work
<smspillaz> hmm
<MCR1> and you can also assign Alt+Space to something else in CCSM and it will accept it without warning
<didrocks> (another example of options leading to broken behavior)
<smspillaz> I think that key is actually handled by unity-panel-service
<MCR1> same goes for many Unity hardcoded stuff
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I think you're right
<MCR1> didrocks: I do not think you want to ban all software that wants to use Alt+Space
<smspillaz> MCR1: to be honest, I think its a compiz bug that it gets to keep the keybinding
<MCR1> imagine you want to play a game, where space is shooting and alt bombing - the window menu will pop up al the time
<MCR1> *all
<smspillaz> MCR1: if you have a passive grab on a key in X11 and try to make another passive grab, it will not allow you to
<didrocks> MCR1: that's not related to "changing the key" though
<smspillaz> so this change should be communicated back up to compizconfig
<smspillaz> so that it is unset
 * RAOF pipes up as the author of some software that uses <super>+<space> by default. Yes, please :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: author ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: gnome-do ?
<RAOF> Yah.
<smspillaz> oh, cool didn't know you were involved in that one
<didrocks> smspillaz: come on, it's part of the secret conspiracy to make life hard to mono developer, shhhh :)
<smspillaz> oh yeah
<smspillaz> bono
<RAOF> :P
<MCR1> I am unfortunately too much of a newbie to know how it exactly works at the moment, but I do realize that many keys Unity and Compiz use work perfectly, CCSM is aware of their existence, warns, you can change them - while others are imho unnecessary hardcoded
<didrocks> heh
<RAOF> I hates you and your <super> key grabbing!
<didrocks> RAOF: we love you too :-)
<didrocks> RAOF: TBH, it's a real difficult issues
<MCR1> RAOF: +1
<smspillaz> MCR1: it might not make sense to hardcode them but it does make sense to fix the behaviour so that there's no conflict
<smspillaz> errr
<didrocks> I remember that we discuss it in extend length 1 year and half ago
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah, I gather. It's been fixed and unfixed a couple of times.
<smspillaz> *might not make sense to make them options
<didrocks> RAOF: everytime we "fixed it", it came back with worse side-effects ::
<didrocks> :/
<RAOF> Right.
<smspillaz> actions bound to modifier keys
<smspillaz> !
<RAOF> I'm not sure that it makes sense to have the keybindings customisable _at all_. There's a lot to be said for standard keybindings everywhere.
<MCR1> smspillaz: Some of them are options for generations of Compiz already - do you want to remove those options ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: don't ever mention those words, I'm making nightmares now :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: nope, just want to make it so that when you run unity there's no conflict
<smspillaz> eg, two things bound to the same key and undefined behaviour as a result
<didrocks> RAOF: agreed, and we shouldn't mix two parts: the bug itself in super that MCR1 is describing and the fact we can or can't change it
<MCR1> yes, agreed.
<didrocks> those are really 2 differents things
<smspillaz> MCR1: if you want to file a bug about how there is undefined behaviour when unity's keys interact with compiz keys and that the unity behaviour should override the compiz behaviour in the unity case, then I'll add it to the 0.9.8 buglist
<MCR1> bug 1022743
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity "Shortcuts in CCSM reset after getting changed." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<MCR1> but unfortunately the title has been reduced and info has been cut out
<MCR1> but the description still says everything
<MCR1> for me this bug has more than "low" importance
<MCR1> smspillaz: Thanks for making it a milestone - feels much better now :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: this doesn't necessarily mean I'll be able to allocate resources to work on it
<MCR1> smspillaz: I know, I'll try to dig into it as well, but I have to understand how everything works together first...
<smspillaz> I can help after FF
<MCR1> thx
<seb128> hey desktopers
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<seb128> RAOF, hey, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> It's nice that it's the weekend, though.
<seb128> hehe, still a work day between the weekend and me :p
<seb128> RAOF, thanks for updating your workitems btw!
<RAOF> NP.
<mpt> didrocks! upgrading user config
<didrocks> mpt: hey hey hey, sure, I have time now :)
<didrocks> (in fact, perfect timing ;))
<mpt> didrocks, so, "Design to decide what should be presented to user on logout (red too much?)"
<mpt> didrocks, what are we presenting?
<didrocks> mpt: so, I didn't write that line as I told you some weeks ago
<didrocks> however, I think, this is:
<didrocks> if an application needs to logout/login to get some new data migration to happen, what should we do to tell them "you need to logout/login"
<mpt> didrocks, can you give an example where you'd need to log out?
<didrocks> mpt: ok, so next week, compiz (and unity) is transitionning from gconf to gsettings
<didrocks> we need to convert some gconf keys if they have been changed by the user to their gsettings equivalent
<didrocks> with our current infra, it's only possible to do that on login
<mpt> ok
<didrocks> so, people have to upgrade to new compiz/gsettings, and so on
<didrocks> and to logout/login
 * MCR1 fears next week :-X
<didrocks> if compiz crash before they logout
<didrocks> it will restart
<didrocks> but presents the default values
<didrocks> and next logout/login will transition the data
<didrocks> so not a particularly good experience :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: welcome to ubuntu development
<MCR1> hehe
<mpt> didrocks, why at login? Why not whenever compiz next starts, whether it's at login or not?
<didrocks> mpt: because we don't have the infra to support that and it implies all upstream have a migration mechanism
<didrocks> which they don't
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh neat, we have the infrastructure to do that on login now ?
<smspillaz> awesome
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, not reading planet ubuntu? :)
 * smspillaz has been waiting for that for years
<didrocks> smspillaz: http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Announcing-session-migration-now-in-ubuntu
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I just remembered I saw it on your blag
<didrocks> mpt: also, we want to have the user doing the logout/login as soon as possible
<MCR1> didrocks: I have your subscribed to your blog, but this was not in the feed
<didrocks> mpt: because in that case, people will upgrade g-s-d and g-c-c
<didrocks> mpt: g-s-d will need to be restarted to support gsettings
<MCR1> didrocks: sorry, it was
<MCR1> didrocks: I just missed it somehow....
<didrocks> mpt: but gnome-control-center, which after the upgrade will only support gsettings and not gconf will show keys that you can modify without any action until you restart compiz and g-s-d
<didrocks> MCR1: no worry :)
<mpt> didrocks, do you have examples that would occur post-release?
<didrocks> mpt: I think the first person doing that post-release will be killed :)
<didrocks> mpt: but with the new scheme of "always having a development release working…"
<mpt> didrocks, sorry for all my naive questions. :-) Here's another one: Why wouldn't the upgrade process restart g-s-d itself?
<didrocks> mpt: so, it means that you are doing an upgrade, ensure you have compiz, unity, g-c-c, g-s-d on box at the same time (the packaging part is taking care of that), and then, restart compiz/unity, g-s-d, and g-c-c (if started), reopen them to the same status before the upgrade?
<mpt> didrocks, sorry, I was imprecise. For an upgrade from one Ubuntu version to the next, there's going to be a restart anyway, right?
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, we are speaking about "inside a dev release" here I guess
<didrocks> mpt: but with the always having a working unstable distro, I think this is part of the scope?
<mpt> didrocks, if it's a development pre-release, I'm tempted to say "just use debconf" :-)
<achiang> for the coming unity-fication, will it be possible to force unity to run in LLVM mode?
<achiang> my current hardware does support compiz, but i run 2D today because otherwise my CPU melts
<didrocks> mpt: hehe, I think it can make sense :)
<mpt> didrocks, or here's a better idea. I know there's a flag you can set on a software update to say that it will require restart. I don't know what that flag looks like. Do you know?
<mpt> didrocks, maybe we can extend that flag to have an option to say that it will require logout, instead of restart.
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, it's a restart, do we want to differentiate restart from login again?
<didrocks> I guess it was more or less what was discussed in the discussion
<didrocks> to have logout possibility
<mpt> I'm wondering how useful it is to have "logout strongly recommended" rather than "logout required right now"
<mpt> I guess it would help to have examples other than the compiz one.
<didrocks> mpt: the others are linked to unity
<didrocks> but it's more on "recommends front"
<didrocks> like removing/adding a launcher icon
<didrocks> (because a software changed its .desktop file name)
<didrocks> it happened with ubuntuone
<didrocks> so if you still want to have the launcher icon entry
<didrocks> you need to rename the entry in gsettings
<mpt> ok
<mpt> and you might not even have that application in your Launcher, so requiring you to log out just for that would be overkill.
 * mpt struggles to imagine something that *wouldn't* be overkill in that situation :-)
<mpt> If you click the Launcher item and it doesn't work, that the session menu is red probably wouldn't help much
<mpt> and on the other hand if you notice it's red and inside it says "Log Out Recommended..." or whatever, and you're not affected by whatever migration it is, that would be kinda annoying
<mpt> hrmmmm
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, tricky isn't it?
<didrocks> for something which seems so easy :)
<mpt> If this will only ever happen pre-release, then if you have multiple users logged in to a pre-release Ubuntu version, you ought to expect some occasional weirdness that's fixed by a logout
<Laney> couldn't unity notice this situation occurring and trigger the transition itself?
<mpt> Laney, that would be ideal. "Wait, this file is changing. I'd better redraw the Launcher that uses it."
<mpt> (That would also fix the problem where the Launcher still shows applications that have just been uninstalled.)
<didrocks> well, this is one example, but the gsettings transition is way more complex to detect
<didrocks> it's like predicting the future "oh, I will soon have to transition to that and look at this"
<chrisccoulson> i hate flash
<mpt> didrocks, any more post-release examples?
<didrocks> mpt: no post-release, I think we will never do that post-release (apart from application changing their .desktop filename maybe in extras)
<mpt> didrocks, so what do you think of the idea to just use debconf then?
<chrisccoulson> if i want to monitor everything on the system bus, do i just need to add "<allow eavesdrop="true"/>" to the default policy in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf?
<chrisccoulson> i'm fairly sure i'm still not seeing everything i expected to see
<didrocks> mpt: I don't see how debconf solve the issue here TBH
<mpt> didrocks, by assuming that if you're using a pre-release version, *either* you're the only person logged in (in which case you get the debconf prompt suggesting that you log out), *or* you're prepared for possible weirdness if someone else does an update while you're logged in.
<didrocks> mpt: why not using the same thing that asking for restart?
<didrocks> but having another mode for logging out/in
<didrocks> all logged users will be warned then
<mpt> didrocks, sure, that would suit me too.
<mpt> ok, I'll update the SoftwareUpdates spec with a variation on the restart prompt.
<didrocks> mpt: it's not a lot to do (well, feature freeze is next week, so too late), but can be a nice addition for next cycle. The words should be chosen though :)
<didrocks> mpt: excellent, thanks :)
<mpt> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152346/ ... I don't have it right yet
<didrocks> I like: "Software updates will finish installing when you log out." and "Ubuntu may behave unexpectedly until you next log in."
<mpt> ok
<soren> I'm trying to use the gnome3-team/gnome3 ppa on Precise. When I choose Gnome in lightdm, I still land in a Unity environment. The PPA's description points here for help.
<seb128> soren, what do you want from the ppa?
<seb128> the ppa shouldn't really be needed in precise
<soren> seb128: I think I added it because I expected it to fix this exact problem.
<seb128> (I didn't look at it most recently but precise has mostly everything in the archive)
<seb128> soren, is gnome-shell installed?
<soren> I very likely dont need it.
<seb128> is that what you want to run?
<soren> se	Yes.
<soren> I'd like to take it for a spin, at least, yeah.
<soren> gnome-shell is installed.
<seb128> did you pick the gnome-foot logo session in lightdm?
<soren> And gnome-session is invoked as "gnome-session --session=gnome"
<soren> seb128: Yup.
<seb128> can you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<soren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152374/
<soren> Hm, gnome3 has its own wm, doesn't it?
<soren> I have compiz running for some reason.
<seb128> soren, what does "/usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated" returns?
<soren> 0
<seb128> $ /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated; echo $?
<soren> Hmm.. even if I "gnome-wm --replace", I end up with Compiz again.
<seb128> gnome-session[5342]: EggSMClient-WARNING: Invalid Version string '0.9.4' in /home/soren/.config/autostart/Compiz.desktop
<soren> Some shell script respawns it.
<seb128> soren, rm ~/.config/autostart/Compiz.desktop ?
<soren> Let's see.
<seb128> soren, otherwise edit /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome.session
<seb128> soren, add a --debug to the gnome-session command
<seb128> then retry login and paste your .xsession-errors again
<soren> seb128: Sorry, I don
<soren> t see the gnome-session command i nthere.
<seb128> soren, sorry /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-shell.desktop
<soren> Ah.
<soren> Right now, I don't even get a working desktop (after I removed that compiz.desktop autostart thing)
<seb128> soren, does running gnome-shell by hand works?
<soren> Iwas just about to say "no", but then it finally started 
<soren> Anyway, I've added --debug, I'll log out and back in.
<seb128> soren, weird, get a --debug log I guess
<soren> Maybe my ridiculously large monitor is causing it.
<seb128> compiz 1 - 0 gnome-shell on big monitors? :p
<soren> Oh, I was just being impatient. It actually does start now.
<soren> Is gnome-shell also the wm?
<mpt> didrocks, ok, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=81&rev1=80> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=81&rev1=80#After_installing>
<didrocks> mpt: excellent! thanks :)
<didrocks> mpt: what is about this "(except the user who installed the updates, if any of them also require restart)."
<didrocks> he want to be warned as well that the updates requires logout/login?
<mpt> didrocks, I guess we could add the secondary text from the logout-required alert to the restart-required alert
<mpt> in that case
<didrocks> mpt: agreed
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, did you see my question about the chat item in thunderbird yesterday?
<Sweetsha1k> mvo: since when do we have this sweet sessionhelper API? i.e. should this also work on precise?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, what question is that?
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ bug 1038047
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038047 in thunderbird ""evolution-data-server" has to be installed for Thunderbird 15 after upgrade to be executable, otherwise Thunderbird will crashs at runtime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038047
<chrisccoulson> libedataserver now has a hard run-time dependency on evolution-data-server
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ^^
<seb128> urg :-(
<chrisccoulson> it seems anything using libedataserver aborts because of missing gsettings schemas if e-d-s isn't installed
<seb128> so we either need to move the schemas or hard depends on it
<chrisccoulson> and then it aborts if it can't start evolution-source-registry if you fix the schema issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you see a point trying to avoid the depends?
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> so hard depends it is I guess
<seb128> is that an issue for tb?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: since the end of July, I have the "chat" icon in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, that's expected
<seb128> same here
<didrocks> but it's bad
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it breaks tb for anybody not using gnome
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can we distro patch that setting to default to off?
<didrocks> we already have a chat app :/
<didrocks> and people starts to contact me and it's showing here
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that settings = the one displaying the chat button
<didrocks> when I want to be offline
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do with it atm. it's actually already preffed off in release builds
<didrocks> seb128: it should prevent connecting as well
<seb128> didrocks, what accounts is it using?
<didrocks> my gmail one
<seb128> oh, you configured a gmail mail and it's using it for im?
<didrocks> as I have gmail configured in it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so I'm online
<seb128> is there a bug about it to milestone?
<didrocks> I can set it off in the preference
<didrocks> I don't think so (for now)
<seb128> if you find one please milestone it ;-)
<seb128> seems like something we should track for quantal indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you agree?
<didrocks> seb128: well, at worse, I will find one. Minde :)
<didrocks> Mine ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's already off in release builds still, and it should be benign unless you've configured a chat account
<chrisccoulson> i use gmail here, and chat remains unconfigured
<didrocks> I opened bug #1038073
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038073 in thunderbird "Shouldn't have the chat element in thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038073
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: seb128 ^
<mvo> Sweetsha1k: it should
<didrocks> yeah, seems to be a separate account that I configured to try it when I saw it in guadec
<didrocks> maybe it just prefiled the account
<mvo> seb128: do you think you could organize that someone reviews my phased updates work for update-manager ? or should I just land it ;) ?
<jibel> mvo, 1rst run, this is great!  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-software-center/1/
<mvo> jibel: cool, it says FAIL though ;)
<seb128> mvo, give it to didrocks I heard he has plenty of time and nothing to do next week? ;-)
<jibel> mvo, yeah, but at least now we know ;)
<mvo> jibel: haha
<didrocks> seb128: if you want it to be stalled, sure do it :-)
<mvo> jibel: yeah, its all good, I tested it in my localally build adt and it was much happier there, I will investigate
<seb128> mvo, joke aside let's see
<seb128> mvo, I need to check with mterry how crazy busy he is when he gets online
<seb128> mvo, he knows a bit update-manager since he worked on it and he's one of the few ones that might have spare cycles
<seb128> other ones are robru and cyphermox who might have a bit of spare time
<seb128> mvo, do you have the urls for the merge request?
<mvo> seb128: sure https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/update-manager/phased-updates/+merge/119503
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the tb bug, if it requires manual config and is off in stable version it's a bit less of an issue but we should keep an eye on it
<seb128> mvo, danke
<seb128> oh, speaking of mterry
<seb128> mterry, hey
 * mterry looks up
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, for consistency with the platform
<mvo> jibel: is there a way to get log articfacts from the adt build? or should I just add some code to simply cat them at the end of the adt run?
<jibel> mvo, the logs we attach at the moment are all there: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-software-center/ARCH=amd64,label=albali/1/artifact/results/
<jibel> mvo, if there is any specific log you wish to add, tell me and I'll add it
<seb128> mvo, we will have a review for you monday (or tuesday) next week most likely
<seb128> mvo, either mterry or robru (new starter)
<jibel> mvo, also the lab have restrictions regarding access to external resources
 * seb128 is out for some hours, bbl
<didrocks> see you seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, see you, have good holidays if you are off work by the time I'm back
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot! maybe ttyl or yeah, see you in september :)
<didrocks> and good luck with feature freeze in that case ;)
<seb128> thanks! ;-)
<mvo> jibel: the stuff in the buildtree, tests/output would be nice
<mvo> jibel: eh, os.path.join(buildtree,"tests","output") :)
<mvo> jibel: but I can add a "cat" to my run-tests.sh script too if that is easier ?
<jibel> mvo, if it's specific to SC, it's easier to add a 'cat' indeed
<mvo> jibel: will do
<jibel> mvo, looking at how the test runs you can cat to stderr when a test fails and it will be collected in dsc0t-run-tests-stderr
<mvo> ta
<Sweetsha1k> mvo: k, thanks
<chrisccoulson> the fact that libedataserver now depends on the gsettings schema is a pain. because the dependency needs to be strict, it means that ABI transitions will be painful in the future
<chrisccoulson> can we version gsettings schemas? ;)
<jcastro> jasoncwarner_: "Today is the first day that 'Unity' can be used without confusion on Ubuntu." You mean until Unity the game engine runs on ubuntu and then we're doomed again right? :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, lol
<dobey> chrisccoulson: it's going to be REALLY fun when schemas *remove* some settings
<robru> seb128, mvo: yes I have the whole weekend free, starting right now. what can I help with?
<ESphynx> Would any of you here be able to assist me regarding integration problems with Unity?
<ESphynx> http://ecere.com/tmp/unityBug.png
<ESphynx> is there some kind of weird override going on with maximized apps? > Unity realy doesn’t play nice with my GUI toolkit :|  you’ll see the menu bar display twice under itself when maximized... and sometimes the clicks are gonna be off as well... I really wish we could work to resolve this
<ESphynx>  My app is meant to come up maximized...But with Unity, sometimes it will come up maximized messed up, sometimes maximized OK , sometimes not maximized (fine)
<didrocks> ESphynx: hey, you should go to #ubuntu-unity to contact upstream
<ESphynx> didrocks hehe k, I was there but no one answered :P will retry :)
<ESphynx> I stormed in rage how I disliked Unity when I joined though, that might explain :P
<didrocks> maybe yeah :)
<ESphynx> just got really upset when I couldn’t find the terminal :P
<didrocks> ctrl + alt + t
<ESphynx> those little icons at the bottom...
<ESphynx> and recent stuff
<didrocks> or super + terminal
<ESphynx> I know... but...
<ESphynx> :P
<didrocks> super + ter + enter
<ESphynx> I don’t like the alt-tabber much eithe
<didrocks> ok, if it's just for trolling, I have other things to do…
<ESphynx> nope, not trolling :)
<ESphynx> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw ESphynx ;)
<seb128> robru, hey
<robru> good morning!
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<robru> bye didrocks
<didrocks> bye bye robru ;)
<seb128> robru, we do code reviews usually when we can and mvo was looking for someone to review his https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/update-manager/phased-updates/+merge/119503
<seb128> robru, I figured maybe you could have a look? it's python code and shouldn't be too long
<robru> seb128, oh, ok. I'm just about to have breakfast but I can look at it within an hour or so.
<kenvandine> oh... robru... maybe you can review mterry's deja-dup branch that i haven't had time to look at too :)
<kenvandine> he's been waiting for me for a couple days now :)
<robru> kenvandine, yeah sure! URL?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> robru, you rock
<mterry> robru, aha!  A new deja-dup sucker^H^H^H^H^H^Hreviewer!  :)
<seb128> robru, no hurry, monday works as well
<robru> oh no...
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/deja-dup/verify/+merge/119176
<mterry> robru, no worries, no rush on that either
<kenvandine> robru, i've made mterry wait like a week already... monday shouldn't hurt much
<kenvandine> seb128, ready for another new package from me?
<kenvandine> hehe
<robru> Funny, I've never looked at deja dup source before, but in the past when I was building my own backup solution I just couldn't bring myself to trust any GUI, had to write my own rsync wrapper in shell script...
<kenvandine> not a browser extension
<robru> Actually my gf is on her way out the door for the weekend, so I'll have lots of time to kill until sunday night ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:~online-accounts/unity-lens-gdocs/quantal
<kenvandine> don't let the project name fool you, that is actually not a lens
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, doing that in a bit, let me finish catching up
<kenvandine> it is unity-scope-gdocs
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> no big rush
<kenvandine> but this will need to get added to that MIR
<kenvandine> i have unity-lens-photos coming too
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, fancy taking a look at the change on bug 1038047? i'd upload it, but i don't want to step on anyone’s toes
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038047 in evolution-data-server ""evolution-data-server" has to be installed for Thunderbird 15 after upgrade to be executable, otherwise Thunderbird will crashs at runtime" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038047
<chrisccoulson> and i know how much you love evolution ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> sure, looking
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: I don't know, the SourceRegistry stuff is really required to have access to any calendars, addressbooks or whatever
<cyphermox> it scares me a little to make it not fatal if it doesn't start
<cyphermox> that should all get started via DBus activation IIRC
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, that's fine, this change just means that e_source_registry_new_* returns NULL now, rather than aborting
<cyphermox> ok
<chrisccoulson> which the API documentation claims it should do already
<topyli> i have a pretty nice pretty-default gnome in precise now. what will the situation be in quantal? is it still going to be easily achievable?
<seb128> topyli, why would that change?
<topyli> seb128: i can't define it, it's just an ominous feeling of getting heavily patched nautilus and other components
<seb128> topyli, nautilus is less patched in quantal than precise, I don't understand why you state that it's heavily patched
<topyli> maybe i read too much omg! ubuntu or something
<topyli> note, i don't have quantal, i'm just going by rumours
<robru> topyli, I am using gnome-shell in quantal and it's working nicely. Even overlay-scrollbar is easy to uninstall for that stock gnome look and feel.
<topyli> robru: yeah it's easy to get rid of
<robru> topyli, Nautilus is nice for now... From what I've seen, we don't have the manpower to do much about it for now, but there's talk of replacing it later on.
<seb128> robru, you should probably start playing with unity btw :p
<seb128> or running at times
<topyli> i'd rather see nautilus replaced than changed from the original gnome design
<dobey> topyli: maybe you're just confused because upstream gnome is making big changes to nautilus, and most people don't like those changes
<robru> seb128, nah, there's enough unity users... the team really needs a gnome shell user to notice breakages, like when you updated bluetooth ;-)
<seb128> robru, just curious, did you try unity before or are you just a gnome-shell user? ;-)
<topyli> dobey: i do like the changes, i'd rather not see them reversed as "regressions" :)
<robru> seb128, yeah I have used it here and there. there are some parts I like and some I don't. overall I just think gnome shell is sexier ;-)
<seb128> topyli, what difference does it make to you if there is a compact view available that you don't use?
<topyli> seb128: no difference. less buttons, clean interface and shell integration is what matters more
<seb128> topyli, well anyway we don't plan to patch nautilus
<seb128> topyli, we might ship nautilus3.4 as a separate source though
<seb128> topyli, they it's your choice what version to use
<topyli> seb128: this sounds good, thanks. our gnome team has always been awesome and continues to be so :)
<seb128> topyli, yw ;-)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: looks fine I guess -- feel free to upload it if you've tested it doesn't break evolution ;)
<robru> anybody here fluent in german?
<jbicha> I actually like Nautilus 3.6 :)
<robru> jbicha, me too! so streamlined.
<topyli> i haven't tried, but i do like what i read about and see in screenshots
<topyli> i think the next big thing will be turning rhythmbox into a real gnome3 app
<seb128> jbicha, robru: I hate the keyboard navigation in it, it's just impossible to use
<robru> seb128, I guess I don't navigate by keyboard much.
<jbicha> yeah, that badly needs fixing for 3.6, it would have been nice if the new nautilus had landed sooner so we'd have better odds of getting these bugs fixed
<robru> good god! not enough hours in the day! I have to go run some errands but when I'm back I intend to start reviewing your merge, mvo
<robru> anybody know when mvo is usually on?
<kenvandine> earlier
<kenvandine> it's friday night for him
<robru> I only just now noticed that he signed off a few hours ago, around noon for me
<seb128> robru, european office hours, like 9am to 6to8pm european time (utc+2)
<seb128> robru, but don't worry much, it's w.e time and you will not get lot of people around, monday is fine for comments ;-)
<robru> seb128, yeah, I'm going to start looking at it now just because I don't have much else to work on at the moment
<seb128> robru, it's friday evening, enjoy your w.e! ;-)
<robru> seb128, I've been unemployed for 4 months, I'm all partied out, it's time for serious work now ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<robru> also, it's only 3PM here.
<robru> and I've only been awake for 4 hours. so really it's friday morning. ;-)
<seb128> robru, you can also look at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html
<seb128> though most of the fun is coming on monday for GNOME 3.5.90
<robru> seb128, can do.
<kenvandine> oh great... gnome release the week of FF
<seb128> robru, but some of those need updating (alacarte, gdl, anjuta, gnome-sushi, ...)
<robru> sounds like we're going to be busy!
<kenvandine> seb128, glad you aren't expecting me to help with that :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, we would be bored otherwise
<seb128> kenvandine, GNOME FF ... AND didrocks is on holidaus
<seb128> holidays
<kenvandine> oh no!
<seb128> he picked the right time :p
<kenvandine> how will we get unity in the distro!
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> <-
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> didrocks has been kind to let me lot of details and detailed instructions and ready to merge Vcses though
<kenvandine> i am very anxious for bamf and unity releases
<kenvandine> once these branches get merged
<seb128> that better go well
<seb128> I will find you otherwise ;-)
<kenvandine> they are both in "Needs fixing" status
<kenvandine> Trevinho provided great feedback
<kenvandine> now waiting on racarr to fix
<kenvandine> oh LP, why do you hate me...
<kenvandine> now i can't check the MP
<kenvandine> they both oops
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> I newed the gdocs lens
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> hmmmmmmm
<robru> having a bit of trouble with mago, trying to run mvo's test
<robru> "You must enable accessibility to use mago
<robru> To enable accessibility check 'Enable the Assistive Technologies' in the menu
<robru> (System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies)"
<robru> that sounds like a GNOME2 menu. not sure what I'm supposed to do here.
<robru> oh, it only does that as root, that's probably why
<robru> what a bizarre system. running it not as root gives permission errors about trying to access /proc, running it as root says accessibility needs to be enabled.
<robru> No google, I'm not looking for information about mangos.
<robru> anyone care to help me get up to speed with mago here?
<robru> got the official lp branch of mago, test_minimal.py has three failures. rubbish.
<seb128> robru, I don't know much about it
<seb128> is update-manager using it?
<robru> yeah
<robru> I read through mvo's patch and it looks pretty straightforward to me, so I thought I'd run the test suite and it just pukes out screenfuls of errors.
<seb128> mterry, ^ you hacked on update-manager before
<mterry> robru, naw, update-manager doesn't really use mago.  Not anymore anyway
<mterry> robru, I run tests with nosetests3 in its root directory
<mterry> robru, look at debian/rules and debian/tests/* to see how they are run during build
<robru> oh, the makefile in the tests directory invokes mago
<mterry> robru, yeah I think that is outdated.  I left it there when I was updating the code recently just because I wasn't sure if it was 100% useless yet
<robru> ah, ok. well I'm a bit relieved that mago's out of the picture then.
<robru> ok, still seeing some errors with nosetests3
<robru> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/proc/1/root'
<robru> mterry, am I supposed to run the testsuite as root?
<mterry> hm
<kenvandine> never!
<robru> yeah, that seems like a dumb thing to do, but /proc/1/root isn't exactly a user accessible file, I have no idea why the test suite is looking for it.
<mterry> robru, it gets run as root during dep8 execution (which is where a VM running jenkins runs through the tests in debian/tests)
<mterry> robru, I forget why that file is accessed
<robru> lol, all of mvo's tests are failing for me.
<robru> even as root
<mterry> robru, is that something that could be changed to not need root?  If so, it would seem like a good change
<robru> that would definitely be a good change, but I'm not familiar with it at all. I have no idea what it's checking that file for at all.
<robru> def inside_chroot():
<robru>     """ returns True if we are inside a chroot
<robru>     """
<robru>     # if there is no proc or no pid 1 we are very likely inside a chroot
<robru>     if not os.path.exists("/proc") or not os.path.exists("/proc/1"):
<robru>         return True
<robru>     # if the inode is differnt for pid 1 "/" and our "/"
<robru>     return os.stat("/") != os.stat("/proc/1/root")
<robru> I guess that should be in a try/except at the very least
<robru> anyway, seems unrelated to what mvo was working on
<robru> I'll have to shoot him an email I guess
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-12
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<didrocks> I just rebooted the ati machine (which was off) for unity, do you mind writing the states for the other ones?
<didrocks> everything will rebuild in a couple of hours, so no need to launch anything by hand (apart from publication if needed, of course)
<Mirv> hey didrocks. thanks, the ati was indeed down.
<Mirv> didrocks: mir would have the library transition finalization now http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Mir/job/cu2d-mir-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.0.9+13.10.20130812-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> and indicators would have bamf transition https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/indicators_libbamf3-2/+merge/179625
<Mirv> (the SONAME bump itself at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/579, will show up after the libbamf3-2 is allowed)
<didrocks> Mirv: we need to publish mir and mirslaves together
<didrocks> it seems that -proposed doesn't block
<didrocks> Mirv: for bamf, do you think we'll be able to release unity after that?
<didrocks> Mirv: as unity links against bamf, I don't want bamf being block for days in -proposed
<didrocks> Mirv: I approved the bamf config change, please redeploy, next run is soon ;)
<Mirv> there doesn't seem to be any unity-system-compositor changes pending, though, or is a rebuild needed?
<didrocks> argh, next run already started even
<didrocks> Mirv: it does try to rebuild
<didrocks> at every tick
<didrocks> so maybe some tests didn't pass? can you investigate?
<Mirv> releasing unity probably no actual blocker but the failing AP tests
<didrocks> Mirv: let's see with this run?
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> regarding mirslave, the AP tests went fine but the check phase still failed http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/MirSlave/job/cu2d-mirslave-head-2.2check/72/console
<didrocks> Mirv: we know that indicators are going to fail, do you mind once the indicator stack is finished redeploying with your branch?
<didrocks> Mirv: they weren't fine: just one test ran
<didrocks> isn't it?
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, waiting for it to finish
<Mirv> yes, that's why it's catching it
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> let's see as well with this run
<Mirv> it should be better now that the ati machine is reachable
<didrocks> probably yeah, maybe it's due to the ati machine which just went down
<didrocks> Mirv: mind keeping an eye?
<didrocks> Mirv: you can release stacks as they finish
<didrocks> just to be aware of:
<Mirv> the platform failure I added in the morning to the sheet is interesting, it just appeared out of nowhere (seemingly) yesterday and has happened now twice in a row
<didrocks> - we need mir + mirslaves all together
<Mirv> will do
<didrocks> - and due to the bamf transition, we'll need indicators + unity I guess
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, do you think it's a flacky test?
<didrocks> weird that it happens on the 3 configs
<Mirv> it's a symptom of something, surely, not just a flaky test
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so I guess ping upstream :)
<Mirv> the actual failing test is unity home lens, which just is executed by the platform stack check as well
<Mirv> it would make sense that the unity stack autopilot run would show the same
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> if it doesn't, it means that the issue is in the platform stack itself
<sil2100> Morning desktoppers
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! I see the platform stack fails on check, there is one test failing - you on it?
<sil2100> Fixing the extra packages in indicators, I see bamf got bumped
<didrocks> hey sil2100! how were your holidays? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think there is already a branch merging with that ;)
<didrocks> (the bamf thingy)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: it was fun :) Although the hot weather spoiled it a bit...
<didrocks> no swimming pool nearby? ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm getting some sort of deployment error with the indicators (job not found?) https://pastebin.canonical.com/95740/
<Mirv> hi sil2100, welcome back!
<Mirv> sil2100: platform is currently bug #1211174, let's see if the same error is gotten with unity stack test run as well, or not
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211174 in Unity "unity.tests.test_home_lens failing" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211174
<sil2100> didrocks: sadly no! But we went to a mountain forest and it was a bit cooler there
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! Awesome ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: the indicator stack did finish, right?
<didrocks> Mirv: the error is similar when you are not connected to the vpn, I think you are on that machine, though, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, nice! :)
<Mirv> didrocks: no, from home machine, the vpn does work fine and it progresses always to that point (ie fails after the lp:indicators-client line)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, now we write everything on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3
<Mirv> I just copy-pasted creatively from the '$' character
<sil2100> Oh, all the stack statuses?
<didrocks> Mirv: you are failing on the first jenkins job though, let me try
<Mirv> sil2100: anything blocking publishing, make a note on that sheet right away
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks. the branch did merge now as well, so could try from the machine as well.
<didrocks> Mirv: working here (with -US), I think it's a bzr branch issue, a permission one
<Mirv> ok..
<sil2100> didrocks: about the libmirserver1 issue... I see a mention in the spreadsheet - anything specific needs fixing, or is http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Mir/job/cu2d-mir-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.0.9+13.10.20130812.1-0ubuntu1.diff enough?
<didrocks> sil2100: we need mirslave to be ready as well and rebuilt against it
<Mirv> sil2100: it's enough, mirslave just needs to publish at the same time
<didrocks> sil2100: as you can see, there is a full rebuild in progress, so let's keep a look at it
<sil2100> Good
<Mirv> sil2100: and some stacks are now recovering from ati machine having been down
<sil2100> Ouch
<didrocks> sil2100: the -ati machine seems wracky again, it was ok on Friday/Saturday
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it's mir being the issue with that
<didrocks> (the tests are ran in mirslave)
<didrocks> can you see if anything was committed between latest good mirslave run and the new bad one in mir itself?
<didrocks> (so look at when exactly mirslave check started to fail)
<didrocks> and potentially match that with a mir rebuild which happened just before?
 * didrocks reboot ati to save it first
<Laney> morning from debconf ;-)
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<didrocks> how were your holidays?
<didrocks> (you went to Lyon, right? I was expecting an email from you ;))
<Laney> hello
<Laney> yes but only briefly - we went to grenoble for more time
<Laney> sorry :(
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<Laney> they were fun! we got the good weather
<didrocks> excellent
<Laney> lots of cafés and exploring
<didrocks> heh! and you nearly escape the crazy temperature (it was a lot less than some days ago)
<Laney> around 30-ish, not crazily hot but good enough :P
<Laney> went to the outdoor pool in Lyon one of the days which was a good thing to do in the sun
 * Laney relocates to the talk room
<didrocks> the one near the Rhône?
<Laney> yep
<didrocks> it's nice, isn't it? We try to get there regularly with Julie :)
<didrocks> (rather in the morning, to avoid having too many people)
 * didrocks can't wait for the second half of the renovation to finish
<Laney> very enjoyable, indeed!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Mirv> ok indicators is now ready (=waiting), let's see what happens with unity
<Mirv> hello seb128
<seb128> hey Mirv didrocks sil2100
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> Mirv: as there is a change in term of packaging, unity failed (see the -check job)
<sil2100> Hi!
<didrocks> Mirv: you need to relaunch with --check-with-whole-ppa I guess
<didrocks> (first stopping the build monitoring preferably)
 * didrocks does to speed up
<Mirv> yes the same bamf that now got added to indicators
<Mirv> didrocks: unity restarted itself immediately after you stopped the build job?
<didrocks> Mirv: I did it manually quickly
<didrocks> if we can unblock those ASAP…
<Mirv> didrocks: ok so you restarted as well, right..
<Mirv> quick and unity AP tests don't fit into same sentence
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> next ran is at 12
<didrocks> sorry, I meant, in 2 hours
<didrocks> so should be fine
<didrocks> just hoping that they pass, then publishing indicators should publish unity if they don't have any packaging change
<Laney> hey seb128 ;-)
<seb128> Laney, hey, did you have good holidays?
<seb128> Laney, how is debconf (are you there yet)? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: quite fine and sunny thanks
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it's good, picturesque location
<Laney> looking forward to some swimming in the lake
<seb128> I like those conference weeks :p
<didrocks> Mirv: however, sdk seems publishable to me
<Laney> can't complain
<stgraber> Laney: brought swimsuit+towel along today? :)
<Laney> stgraber: forgot them today :(
<mlankhorst> hehehehe
<mlankhorst> I'm going swimming friday ;D
<mlankhorst> if the weather's good
<Laney> but if someone goes to pick up xnox I could go back and collect them
<Laney> ...or he could grab them from my bag ;-)
<Laney> that reminds me
<mlankhorst> I keep thinking of the nick xnox like the package vim-nox, x with no x :P
<Laney> why do they care so much about the type of swimwear you have in france?
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<Laney> the guy made me show him them to check they were of a correct standard :P
<didrocks> Laney: because people started to use them when walking on the street
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, this is new to me http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/138/console
<Laney> haha
<didrocks> Mirv: oh right, it's due to me screwing that up, one sec
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: should be fine now
<Mirv> didrocks: so it seems, great!
<didrocks> sweet :)
<Mirv> didrocks: FYI in addition to the qt3d wanting to be sponsored, lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2 would have something thomi says is needed before switch to click packages can be done. debian/ diff to ubuntu7 at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5976449/
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, please file that in the spreadsheet, I'll handle both as soon as I've time for it
<Mirv> didrocks: it's already there
<Mirv> putting the branch in there as well now
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<didrocks> seb128: hey, with upstart user session, are scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ still sourced?
<Laney> yes, but STARTUP isn't run
<Laney> it's overridden in 99upstart
<seb128> didrocks, I think it's "yes, but ... what Laney said
<didrocks> but if we export an env variable, it will be available as well?
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> didrocks, it shouldn't change a lot, the user session is still started from the Xsession script, it's just an init process at the bottom rather than gnome-session
<didrocks> ok, sounds good, thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> yw
<desrt> saluton kaj bonan matenon
<seb128> desrt, good morning to you! back in Europe? or you just didn't bother trying to navigate tz changes for a few days before travelling back?
<didrocks> hello desrt
<RAOF> Morn desrt!
<desrt> seb128: the second one :)
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<desrt> tiffany is kinda unhappy... :p
<seb128> desrt, did you have a good first class upgraded trip?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> austrian are crazy with the food
<seb128> desrt, just tell her to do the same, so she doesn't have to fight jetlag when landing in Europe :p
<desrt> i was so full i had to leave behind half of my snitzel... the flight attendent was like "was something wrong?  can i bring you something more instead?"
<desrt> <desrt> noooo!!!
<desrt> seb128: ya.. i tried that.... she understands the logic but is somehow lacking in motivation at 4am
<seb128> haha
<seb128> desrt, understandable ;-)
<desrt> seb128: are you in berlin yet?
<seb128> desrt, no, I'm travelling tomorrow
<desrt> seems that we may have a fairly nice group there
<desrt> seif may also come
<desrt> and someone else too, whose name currently escapes me
<seb128> going to be a fun week ;-)
<desrt> larsu remembers, perhaps
<larsu> desrt: morning. Do you mean owncloud dude? His name's Jan ;)
<desrt> ah.  right!
<larsu> seb128: hi! When are you coming in tomorrow?
<seb128> larsu, hey! landing around 2pm in txl
<larsu> seb128: is dholbach picking you up?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> larsu: did you figure out the bike thing yet?
<larsu> desrt: what bike thing?
<seb128> bike thing?
<larsu> how to get it from txl to my appartment?
<desrt> yes
<larsu> we'll take a cab
<seb128> can't you just ride the thing? :p
<larsu> my mom's car has enough space, but only two seats, and my stepdad needs his
<seb128> desrt, are you coming your bikes?
<desrt> seb128: no.  larsu bought a bike when he was in toronto
<seb128> ah, I see
<desrt> and lufthansa made his life a living hell trying to get it back to germany
<desrt> or swiss rather, right?
<seb128> that's the sort of thing I would just sell to buy a new one back home
<larsu> ya
<seb128> seems less trouble/expensive than flying a bike over
<desrt> seb128: air canada is making it pretty cheap
<desrt> aka free
<seb128> air canada seems awesome as an airline ;-)
<larsu> seb128: only if you're desrt
<desrt> larsu: $50 flat fee for everyone else seems pretty reasonable
<seb128> larsu, the guy go promoted first class on his way back from GUADEC.. *again*
<seb128> got*
<desrt> seb128: it was an accident, i swear
<seb128> yeah yeah
<larsu> hehe
<desrt> i just stepped up to the auto-open gate and scanned my barcode
<desrt> and instead of opening it printed out a little slip
<desrt> "oh.  okay then."
<seb128> the universe likes you, just take it as it is and enjoy ;-)
 * desrt plays the lotto :)
<sil2100> Mirv: very busy right now? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: what's up? I can take a pause from other stuff if needed
<sil2100> Another reboot
<sil2100> brb
<didrocks> Mirv: publishing indicators and forcing unity publication (the webapps issue isn't related)
<didrocks> Mirv: someone needs to transition bamf for other rdepends that are in proposed
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, great. I just refreshed unity a bit earlier and it hadn't finished yet.
<didrocks> Mirv: can you handle the bamf transition so that everything don't stuck in -proposed?
<Mirv> didrocks: I don't immediately see what's stuck, but I'll keep an eye on the update_excuses page to when something seems stuck
<didrocks> Mirv: apt-cache rdepends libbamf3-1 helps :)
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: I can do no change rebuilds, Mirv would need a sponsor anyway...
<didrocks>   gnome-pie
<didrocks>   ginn
<didrocks>   hud
<Mirv> hud is there at least
<didrocks> not sure if hud was rebuilt against latest
<didrocks> seb128: that would help, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah maybe I misunderstood, I was thinking about stuff that is already in -proposed that would be stuck, but indeed those rdepends need the rebuilds
<Mirv> and thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<Mirv> didrocks: do you happen to know who can configure the jobs at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/u1db-qt-precise-amd64-ci/9/console instance?
<Mirv> (or where they are configured)
<Mirv> didrocks: if we don't find the place, I was considering a workaround of having one precise package as well in the daily-build PPA, just to generate the indexes..
<didrocks> Mirv: I think fginther
<Mirv> ok, we may need to wait for him to configure that, as JP is on holiday
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: if you publish Mir now, you will see that mirslaves will be published automatically as well, do you want to try?
<sil2100> didrocks: oh! Let me try that then indeed - using cu2d-run is enough?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, force Mir publication
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing and looking at mirslave
<sil2100> didrocks: neat, is such a dependency somehow coded in the config file?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, basically if you publish a stack
<didrocks> it will try to publish all reverse dependencies stack that are in manual publishing mode
<didrocks> (as they may be just pending because their dependency was in manual publication mode)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I've cleaned head as needed
<didrocks> I hope everything is noted down on the spreadsheet and upstream is pinged for everything
<Mirv> didrocks: I noticed that the unity's AP run also had the same test failing that the platform is halting because of
<didrocks> Mirv: I think sil2100 added those, maybe check if it's relevant to block on that one?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, I filed the bug #1211174 as discussed in the morning, plus pinged Trevinho on it. I updated it now to reflect that it's not platform related.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211174 in Unity "test_home_lens.HomeScopeSearchTests.test_quick_run_app failing" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211174
<Mirv> I just wonder if we now published unity anyway, does it make sense not to publish platform as well?
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind manually testing it's not breaking anything?
<sil2100> o>
<sil2100> Mirv: re-runs still had the same issue?
<sil2100> Mirv: unity had the same failure as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: before talking about a rerun, did you check the stacks?
<didrocks> we should really really not defaulting to a rerun
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll try locally, although I don't see what's wrong in the failure video either
<didrocks> sil2100: it's failing on the 3 configs, so not a coincidence
<Mirv> sil2100: so platform stack runs some unity tests and got it twice on 3 configs, now the same test also just was confirmed to fail on actual unity stack check job
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, I phrased it wrongly, I meant unity runs ;)
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<sil2100> Great
<sil2100> First internet problems in the new fla
<sil2100> t
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: yep no problem after upgrade, and also in the test running video gedit seems to run fine (which is all the test tries to check). something has still changed somehow to make that test appear failed.
<didrocks> let's hope Trevinho will answer quickly :)
<sil2100> Then +1 for publishing and poking upstream
<seb128> Mirv, we need a rebuild/publish of hud and indicator stack for bamf, can you handle that?
<Mirv> seb128: for indicator-appmenu and hud? ok. thanks for ginn and gnome-pie.
<seb128> Mirv, yes, for those 2, yw
<seb128> sil2100, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147382848/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.lucene%2B%2B_3.0.4-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> indicator-appmenu rebuild is in, hud pending since check phase stopped at the package rename
<Mirv> prepared https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/hud_libbamf3-2/+merge/179689 for allowing it
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, I don't think that's the right way
<didrocks> Mirv: better to run "check with whole ppa"
<didrocks> rather
<didrocks> it will only rerun the check
<didrocks> and disable the checking
<didrocks> Mirv: we should only add binary packages of the current stack and those that won't be installed by default for a long time
<didrocks> Mirv: what I should do on a longer term is to compute all the binaries for the stack we depend on (just need to find the time for that)
<sil2100> seb128: looking!
<sil2100> seb128: hmmm, I'm either blind or not enough coffee, but I can't see the source of the FTBFS?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, I thought that doing that even temporarily is wrong. thanks.
<seb128> sil2100, I think it is:
<seb128> "cd /build/buildd/lucene++-3.0.4/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/core && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_symlink_library ../../bin/liblucene++.so.3.0.3.4 ../../bin/liblucene++.so.0 ../../bin/liblucene++.so
<seb128> CMake Error: cmake_symlink_library: System Error: File exists
<seb128> make[5]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/lucene++-3.0.4/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'"
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, parallel doesn't make logs easy to read, you have bits that finish after the error still, you need to look back through the log for those
<Mirv> funnily I had a successful build of lucene++
<sil2100> My PPA had the same as well
<sil2100> I mean, successful build
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/testing/+build/4851811
<sil2100> I wonder what happened this time
<sil2100> But hm, I think I need to switch back to Xorg
<Mirv> sil2100: nooo! :)
<Mirv> in the archives i386 finished successfully while powerpc and amd64 had the same fault, but in your PPA (and my canonistack instance) amd64 finished as well
<Mirv> I'm fine enough with the mirror-by-default of mir, even though proper multi-monitor support would be nice to have very soon
<Mirv> zero problems otherwise today with xmir/unity-system-compositor
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: random guessing, different parts of the build system deal with that file and the parallel build makes you dependant on what hits it first
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: easy workaround if that's the case, don't use the parallel option in rules... (or debug it to work properly with it)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: let me retry the build to see
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! That would be really sucky if this would be the reason, as lucene++ takes a long time to build with parallel even!
<seb128> sil2100, let's see how the retries goes...
<Mirv> ok hud has rebuilt as well
<didrocks> Mirv: seb128: so, the list for the bamf transition is empty, right?
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: give it another publisher run
<seb128> but then it should yes
 * didrocks crosses fingers
<tkamppeter> I want to have a script triggered by ACPI (and therefore running as root) have once the DISPLAY variable being set to the display of the currently logged in desktop user and also to find out the user name of the currently logged in desktop user. Does someone know how to do this in Saucy?
<seb128> tkamppeter, why do you need that?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have found a script to switch between laptop mode and tablet mode on the Lenovbo Thinkpad Twist, see bug 1210823 amd also http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_12.10_on_Thinkpad_Twist#Automatic
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210823 in acpid (Ubuntu) "Convertibles: Switching between laptop mode and tablet mode needed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210823
<tkamppeter> seb128, unfortunately, it does not work with Saucy, once, because /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs with the function getXconsole to find out who the user logged in on the desktop has been removed, and second, the script calls "xinput" without setting the DISPLAY variable.
<tkamppeter> seb128, the script is to activate onboard like on the Nexus 7 when the machine is in tablet mode and also to deactivate the touchpad mouse then.
<sil2100> seb128: how's the other test build going?
<seb128> tkamppeter, don't waste time on that, those are hacks, we are going to properly solve those issues with unity8
<seb128> sil2100, the retry you mean? launchpad logs are public: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lucene++/3.0.4-0ubuntu2
<sil2100> seb128: ah you re-tried
<sil2100> seb128: I see amd64 again failed...
<seb128> sil2100, amd64 failed again, did you try doing a -B build (since on the builders only i386 is doing the full build, and it's the only arch to work)
<sil2100> seb128: /usr/bin/ld: failed to set dynamic section sizes: File truncated this time
<seb128> oh, fun
<sil2100> hmmm, I have been doing builds on my amd64 with bzr bd, as well as on the PPA and never had this with lucene
<seb128> sil2100, let me do another retry...
<seb128> sil2100, the good news is that it seems the armhf build is going to success
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> The longest one of them probably!
<seb128> yep
<seb128> though armhf is snappier since we have the new builders
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, works for me for the time being with hard-coded $user, $DISPLAY, and $XAUTHORITY.
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's just a hack for your machine? that should work yes
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: do you know why http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Misc./job/cu2d-misc-head-1.1prepare-upstart-app-launch/ didn't get tried for a week?
<seb128> sil2100, lucene built on amd64 this time
<sil2100> seb128: \o/
<rvr> I have a problem with a test that expects a desktop file to be created at .local/share/applications. In Saucy, that directory hasn't been created by default. Is this a bug of the test or the application must create the directory on its own?
<rvr> s/of the test/of the desktop/
<jbicha> what's the status of indicator-keyboard?
<seb128> jbicha, try asking cyphermox and attente, they were working on fixing the flacky test, not sure if they got those to work
<seb128> rvr, tests shouldn't assume that the directory exists
<rvr> seb128: In this case, the program being tested is the one that expects the the directory to exist. Ok, so I fill the bug in the program :)
<seb128> yep
<rvr> Thanks
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, something that isn't tackle on I guess: the issue with unity for platform stack
<didrocks> sil2100: I know that Mirv pinged Trevinho
<didrocks> but we need to action more I guess to unblock everything ;)
<seb128> didrocks, do you know why http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Misc./job/cu2d-misc-head-1.1prepare-upstart-app-launch/ didn't get any recent try?
<didrocks> seb128: it's been removed from dailies on tedg's demand? I remember there was a discussion about that one
<didrocks> ted asked to have that back, I assign it to kenvandine this morning (hey kenvandine! ;))
<seb128> didrocks, I don't see it being removed in the bzr log
<didrocks> wanted to poke on that tomorrow
<didrocks> hum, indeed, it was readded
<didrocks> or maybe never removed
<didrocks> let me look
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it's in the cfg
<seb128> so I'm not sure what's missing
<kenvandine> hey didrocks :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine, had a good w.e ?
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977530/
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> seb128: I guess nobody redeployed
<seb128> didrocks, I see
<didrocks> kenvandine: would be an easy for you as soon as misc isn't running anymore? ^ ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> (I should have taken that WI! an easy one)
<seb128> tedg, ^
<tedg> Just a sec.  OTP.
<didrocks> tedg: quick! it's now or NEVER! ;)
<seb128> tedg, it was a fyi, no worry
<jbicha> seb128: indicator-keyboard now builds in my ppa, it looks like attente fixed it yesterday :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ confirming?
<cyphermox> good then
<cyphermox> let me test this here and I'll frob the right bits to get it in daily build
<davmor2> seb128: This might not be in your workload now but I'm hoping you can point me to whose it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sync/+bug/1211046
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211046 in indicator-sync (Ubuntu) "The sync indicator isn't being displayed" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> davmor2, the indicator didn't change for a while, try dobey, could be an issue with the u1 client
<davmor2> seb128: ah okay ta
<davmor2> dobey: ^ same thing to you then :)
<dobey> nothing's changed in u1 client either
<seb128> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for SyncMenu
<seb128> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon displays that
<dobey> did the binary package name change for the syncmenu gir?
<davmor2> I'm not sure how long it has been broken I did a fresh install on Friday the set u1 up but don't see the cloud indicator that I see on raring
<seb128> davmor2, install gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1?
<seb128> dobey, no ... what was bringing the gir in? do you recommends it?
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<dobey> i thought so, but apt-cache says no…
<seb128> dobey, you "broke" it in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/144733801/ubuntuone-client_13.05-0ubuntu1_13.07-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<davmor2> seb128, dobey: Okay I have that installed I'll reboot and upload something and see if that triggers it
<seb128> dobey, it was pulled in by gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1
<seb128> ignore that
<dobey> oh, hmm
<seb128> dobey, seems like you cleaned it, maybe confused it for gir1.2-syncdaemon-1.0
<tedg> Thanks didrocks and seb128.  yeah, it was removed while click was in Universe, then we readded.
<didrocks> kenvandine: I've done the misc reconfiguration
<didrocks> tedg: done ^
<didrocks> oh
<dobey> yeah. oops
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> maybe now misc needs to dep on click?
<didrocks> tedg: shouldn't it?
<tedg> didrocks, Uhm, I don't know that cjwatson is doing deployment like that.
<tedg> didrocks, We are using click-dev though.
<tedg> *I* wouldn't object, but I don't feel I can say yes/no there.
<dobey> seb128, davmor2: do you know if there are other bug reports about that?
<seb128> dobey, no idea, I reassigned this one/assigned to you
<dobey> hmm, i don't see any. and haven't seen any questions on askubuntu about it, so i guess not
<didrocks> tedg: you do build-dep on click?
<seb128> dobey, why?
<tedg> didrocks, Correct
<davmor2> dobey: there were some that looked similar but not identical when I filed mine that is why I filed a new one but they could be related
<dobey> seb128: why what?
<dobey> davmor2: oh? i just search bugs for "sync menu" and didn't see any.
<seb128> dobey, why do you want to know if there are duplicates?
<seb128> dobey, just to clean them?
<davmor2> dobey, seb128: right I have rebooted and now I see the cloud symbol indicator, I'll upload something and make sure it is giving me info
<dobey> seb128: so i can mark them all duplicate of the oldest one, and have the right bug in the changelog, and have it get marked as released when it lands
<davmor2> dobey, seb128: Yeap that seems to of fixed it
<davmor2> dobey: I'll have a hunt through and see if I can find them again for you
<dobey> i found one, but it's from 18 hours ago
<dobey> and filed against "ubuntu" itself
<dobey> but also mentions dropbox, and i don't know if dropbox is using syncmenu at all
<didrocks> sil2100: the ati machine is in bad shape due to Mir
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm about to reboot it through ssh
<sil2100> didrocks: *sighs*
<sil2100> Again?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we should retry I guess with "check with whole ppa" to get latest compiz
<didrocks> wdyt?
<sil2100> Did my changes get in already?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Yes, right
<didrocks> if this work, then, I'll redo a snapshot
<didrocks> so that we dont' have the issue during the night
<davmor2> dobey: there is another one similar to that
<dobey> well the one i found was filed after yours anyway
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: bamf migrated to saucy
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> thx guys
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: Apps failed because of libbamf3-2 missing again, didn't Mirv fix it up in some merge?
 * sil2100 checks the branch
<didrocks> sil2100: he did, but we should either run check with whole ppa or (better): retake a snapshot
<sil2100> Retake a snapshot?
<didrocks> (sorry, in a meeting)
<didrocks> sil2100: I just ran http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-setup_otto/ FYI
<sil2100> didrocks: uh! Is running the saucy AP jobs going to break anything in the meantime?
<sil2100> Since a moment before I manually started an AP job since the machines were free
<didrocks> sil2100: it's running on the same node, so should block
<sil2100> Ah, ok, phew
<sil2100> It seems you were first
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: but yeah, until tomorrow, we need the "check with whole ppa" for things using bamf
<didrocks> as it's not installed by default
<didrocks> sil2100: what did you run manually btw?
 * didrocks tries u-s-c with fixed compiz
<sil2100> didrocks: I ran the anthy tests with a new packages list
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> trying mirslave
<sil2100> Ok, saw it red, brrr
<sil2100> didrocks: in some free moments https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/ibus_anthy_add/+merge/179737
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you check it please? ^
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for sponsoring lucene++! I see powerpc is still building, but seems like the tests are already running so it should finish soon
<seb128> sil2100, right, yw
<cyphermox> sil2100: approved
<cyphermox> btw I noticed apps is missing libbam3-2 which hud seems to want
<cyphermox> but that seems like a big error
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, yes, we talked about that above ^
<sil2100> cyphermox: until tomorrow we need to build those stacks with 'check with whole PPA'
<sil2100> Since only indicators has bamf explicitly mentioned, the rest requires it but since it just recently got pushed to saucy, we'll have it in the iso tomorrow
<cyphermox> sil2100: my point however is that we should never be even considering the install of libbamf for those
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's installed by default as a dependency
<cyphermox> oh, wait, of course this wasn't on armhf
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's not in the package list
<cyphermox> ignore me, I'm being confused by touch
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> why is googletalkplugin creating 10 wakeups/second when I've no hangout or g+ open in firefox?
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's the NSA hook
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems to be :p
<seb128> oh, it was because I had a google drive text document open it seems
<seb128> it's dropping since I closed that tab
<seb128> larsu, \o|, \o/, |o/, \o/
<seb128> larsu, congrats on landing that unitymenumodel ;-)
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel/+merge/176857: status "merged"
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, Mir ran
<didrocks> on ati
<didrocks> so maybe disabling the check within compiz is a nice thing
<sil2100> We'll know for sure after a few runs probably ;)
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> at least, I'm happy from this successful run
<sil2100> didrocks: re-deploying unity stack with the anthy additions
<didrocks> sil2100: what about platform then?
<didrocks> did you try to publish?
<didrocks> oh, it did publish
<didrocks> but the consequence is that rdepends stacks are not published
<didrocks> because you didn't use the head job
<didrocks> sil2100: so always use the head job
<didrocks> with AUTO_PUBLICATION to not force it
<didrocks> and FORCE_PUBLICATION to force it
 * didrocks waves good evening
<asac> didrocks: enjoy
<xnox> mlankhorst: =)))) lol, I like that.
<mlankhorst> :-)
<jbicha> TheMuso: for several weeks, my laptop speakers have stopped making sound and I have to reboot to get it back (it started a few weeks before PA 4.0 was uploaded)
<jbicha> earlier today, I rebooted and got through about 3 minutes of a YouTube video before the sound died
<jbicha> any suggestions on how to restart the sound services?
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979120/
<sarnold> jbicha: check syslog, pulseaudio is a chatty program..
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979129/
<jbicha> main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<TheMuso> jbicha: Yeah, someone else has filed a bug with similar simptoms. let me dig it up.
<TheMuso> jbicha: is bug 1201528 anything similar to what yo uare experiencing?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201528 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<TheMuso> jbicha: I also have a question for you... Is nautilus in saucy supposed to show the sidebar for every new window opened? I use F9 to turn it off, but it gets shown every time I open a new window.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-13
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, I'm around if any packaging review needed :)
<Mirv> morning didrocks! upower in system-settings http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings_0.1+13.10.20130813-0ubuntu1.diff + new mir packages in platform-api http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.3+13.10.20130813-0ubunt
<didrocks> Mirv: good morning! system-settings + mir: ack ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: will you look at u-s-c and apps? we have 35 minutes to figure out what's wrong before next daily release :)
<Mirv> platform, not mir :) mirslave seems to be depending on this.
<didrocks> Mirv: sorry, I meant, platform :)
<Mirv> unity-system-compositor:i386 Depends on libmirserver1
<Mirv> so after platform gets them to NEW it'd be resolved?
<Mirv> no actually different package
<didrocks> Mirv: no need for NEW? (normally yeah, binary NEW, but we bypass that with daily releases)
<didrocks> yeah, it's the AP tests that are failing
<didrocks> like a lot of them
<Mirv> the whole line is about strict version dependency unity-system-compositor:i386 Depends on libmirserver1 [ i386 ] < none -> 0.0.9+13.10.20130813-0ubuntu1 > ( libs ) (= 0.0.9+13.10.20130812.4-0ubuntu1) can't be satisfied!
<Mirv> didrocks: platform has the new binary packages libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1 + libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1, but the whitelist was only for new source packages?
<Mirv> apps on the other hand has gathered a lot of gstreamer/libav dependencies
<didrocks> Mirv: oh yeah, the whitelist is only source packages
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I just checked them, they seem ok (almost all in main). I just wonder about gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<didrocks> Mirv: you know, ffmepg isn't really allowed everywhere
<didrocks> Mirv: mind poking upstream about it? (not blocking on that, but let's do that preventively)
<didrocks> and note in the "not blocking release part"
<didrocks> Mirv: btw, not sure you noted, but you have the dependency chain before the +<package> in the logs
<didrocks> like:
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:   Installing gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg as Depends of gallery-app
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:     Installing libavcodec53 as Depends of gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:       Installing libavutil51 as Depends of libavcodec53
<didrocks> it helps to know what's pulling the different components :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, poking and noting, meanwhile https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/apps_gstreamer_libav/+merge/179848
<didrocks> Mirv: +1, please merge :)
<didrocks> Mirv: btw, if you have any idea on how we can make this list more easy to deal with…
<didrocks> Mirv: it's the biggest part I'm not happy about, but I don't know how we can deal with that ensuring the same security in term of detecting transitions
<didrocks> (and packages that we shouldn't dep on)
<didrocks> the only piece of improvment I guess is to add to the dep list the stack we depend on package list as well
<Mirv> yes it's a bit ugly. diff:s would be easier with newlines, but then it'd take even more space
<Mirv> ok apps redeployed, shall I rerun check or let the next run handle it?
<Mirv> didrocks: what do you think about these repeated unity7 AP problems? now I haven't seen the aborted AP sessions, but still differentiation. there was a successful (marked as such) check run during the night, and the diff against the new one is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5979939/
<didrocks> Mirv: next run is in 20 minutes, I'm fine with waiting
<Mirv> should we start the familiar-from-the-past manual testing on the differing tests and forcing publication if no problems found?
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess we shouldn't do the manual testing anymore as long as there is no urgency
<didrocks> Mirv: juste poke upstream + the manager
<didrocks> and write in the list
<Mirv> right. with the webapps now functioning, autopublishing should happen every now and then.
<didrocks> Mirv: we have enough to do TBH without adding the manual testing :)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: can you start with the list of mirslaves unity AP tests failing?
<didrocks> Mirv: I think that list is urgent
<didrocks> (because mir and platform-api are blocked in -proposed as long as those are not addressed)
<Mirv> didrocks: I don't see the failing AP tests? just the dependency problem.
<Mirv> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/950/label=autopilot-ati/console etc
<didrocks> Mirv: argh
<didrocks> Mirv: I've been trapped by the jenkins ui
<Mirv> there was a new mir snapshot that go tin two hours ago
<didrocks> I guess it's a sign for coffee needed :p
<Mirv> didrocks: hehe :) that's not a miracle, the ui is what it is
<didrocks> Mirv: don't tell me :)
<Mirv> I'd think the dependency problem would resolve itself now that the new mir is built
<didrocks> Mirv: it's interesting in fact
<didrocks> mirslaves deps on mir
<didrocks> so normally mir finished before mirslaves start
<didrocks> and is published
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe we can quickly run mirslaves?
<didrocks> (the tests are taking 10 minutes, should just be before the tick)
<Mirv> sure we can, just foo run?
<didrocks> yeah
<Mirv> ok, it's running
<didrocks> thanks Mirv :)
<didrocks> I propose we trademark the "foo run" :)
<Mirv> you're welcome
<didrocks> ok, passed the installation step, I think we had a publisher mismatch possibly
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/lastSuccessfulBuild/console
<didrocks> as you can see mir is run in the first pass
<didrocks> and mirslave in the second
<didrocks> __________ divide dependencies
<didrocks> (there is no more manual scheduling)
<TheMuso> p/quit
<tjaalton> i guess we're not going to see g-c-c/g-s-d 3.8.x in saucy?
<didrocks> tjaalton: I think it's a question for seb128 (he will be around late)
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok
<darkxst> tjaalton, g-s-d yes, g-c-c probably not
<tjaalton> darkxst: alright
<darkxst> its still blocked by the ibus/keyboard-indicator stuff though
<tjaalton> hmm I think the new wacom stuff needs g-c-c 3.8 too, but oh well
<Mirv> didrocks: apps would be ready with the ffmpeg packaging addition http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+13.10.20130813.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<tkamppeter_> top
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, +1 for publishing, did you ping upstream? (cc Pat maybe?)
<didrocks> Mirv: will start on qt3d & co in a few minutes
<Mirv> didrocks: just did as osomon appeared to be online
<didrocks> great :)
<Mirv> didrocks: there's something going on at platform-api, ../mir/mir.project* doesn't exist http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-1.1prepare-platform-api/226/console
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I changed the job so that it's starting to be green instead of yellow
<didrocks> Mirv: in fact, it means that there is nothing to release (see the logs before)
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> there is force_rebuild set
<didrocks> but the condition "having a newest Mir" isn't met
<didrocks> so no need for rebuilding
<didrocks> good morning sil2100
<didrocks> it should just be green in that case
<didrocks> let me relaunch, I fixed it
<sil2100> Good morning everyone!
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, that kind of dependency
<Mirv> hello sil2100
<didrocks> Mirv: exactly, this is to avoid rebuilding platform-api and unity-system-compositor if it's not needed
<didrocks> Mirv: should be green now :)
<Mirv> it's green now. ok, just mirslave and unity tests running, all others green
<didrocks> sweet!
<sil2100> Mirv: so I see this daily-release run is ready? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: two runs already :)
<sil2100> Excellent!
<sil2100> Then I'll deal with the next one then
<didrocks> yeah, it's nice when it's releasing quickly, there is not so much ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: wait for unity/mirslave to finish
<sil2100> didrocks: there is still time, hope unity will manage!
<didrocks> yeah and mirslave
<didrocks> last ran blocked on ati :/
<didrocks> (even with latest compiz)
<darkxst> tjaalton, still hoping to get g-c-c 3.8 in, but really not much time left.
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: that's too bad then... but at least we're no longer running an 'external application from another package' from inside of compiz, which I always thought was a bit strange
<tjaalton> darkxst: same blocker?
<didrocks> sil2100: right, it's not that bad, as we don't have unity-2d anymore anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: I gave RAOF access this morning, he's preparing a new version of Mir/u-s-c/Xmir with intrumentation
<darkxst> tjaalton, yes, but there is a bunch of additional minor issues, that I can't fix since the desktop team hasnt even looked at it yet to decide what they want
<darkxst> I did fix all the major blockers
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ would be nice to finally know what's up with mir and the ati machine
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<sil2100> Strange that no one encountered it locally though
<tjaalton> darkxst: that's cool
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: unity testing finished \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: great \o/
<sil2100> ATI had a bit too many failures it seems, I even saw it was a bit slower then the others - probably some timeouts or hangups
<didrocks> (unity-system-compositor passed)
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> in the way, unityshell was loaded this time :)
<sil2100> Ok, so we're clear for the next run
<didrocks> sil2100: it's intel rather: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check/328/console
<didrocks> sil2100: jibel stops at the first card which doesn't pass
<didrocks> (too many regressions for intel)
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, but I checked here: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/956/testReport/
<didrocks> sil2100: depending on what you want, if you poke upstream to get the number lower (we need that anyway, 17 is way too much)
<sil2100> didrocks: but right
<didrocks> we can force publishing
<didrocks> it's your pick
<didrocks> but in any case, ensure that you or Mirv track upstream to get the number of flacky tests down
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, but if I poke them, you think it's ok to force publishing?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I think that's fine for that time
<didrocks> (to not having another unity rebuild for nothing)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. in the end, in such a case how am I supposed to force publishing again ;) ? I mean, do I have to do it from the head job somehow?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I remember yesterday something with running the publish job manually was wrong or something?
<sil2100> (it anyway doesn't propagate properly to the head job)
<sil2100> I would like a head job flag such as 'do only publishing, but don't force the publication yet'
<didrocks> sil2100: so, run it on the head
<sil2100> So that I can see if the publish is yellow or not
<didrocks> with AUTO_PUBLICATION on
<didrocks> not FORCE_PUBLICATION
<sil2100> Oh :D
<sil2100> : D
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems you were reading my mind and prepared everything beforehand!
<sil2100> didrocks: with foo, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: ahah, I try to prepare all cases where we need to manually unblock things ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: doesn't matter :p
<didrocks> ah, we are in that case
<didrocks> "the previous run already failed, can't republish automatically the stack. Report to that run to get more info."
<sil2100> hmm
<didrocks> let me try to think if that's really needed, because it was a double shield protection
<didrocks> sil2100: should we define for that trick to be foo + AUTO_PUBLICATION?
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, that it would still run publish even if the previous run failed when it's a special case of AUTO_PUBLICATION and foo as the project to build?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<didrocks> I doubt we need another flag for that
<sil2100> didrocks: fine with me, but it would be nice to document it somewhere
<sil2100> didrocks: quirks of jenkins daily-release ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: we need to have that controller out of jenkins
<didrocks> sil2100: normally, we should never ever have to do that btw ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, redeployed, do you mind trying that?
<sil2100> didrocks: trying!
<sil2100> didrocks: seems like the same
<sil2100> didrocks: "the previous run already failed, can't republish automatically the stack. Report to that run to get more info."
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> and rebuild_only is set to foo…
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, I'm *really* stupid
<didrocks> esil2100: should be better now, please try again. Btw, I added another message to tell to use "foo" to force a normal manual publication
<didrocks> one day, I'll learn the difference between = and !=
<sil2100> Trying ;)
<sil2100> hehe, typos happen!
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems to be working \o/
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: the message will now be FYI/
<didrocks> +      echo "ERROR: The previous run already failed, can't republish automatically the stack. Report to that run to get more info."
<didrocks> +      echo "If you wanted to try/force a manual regular publication, you can use AUTO_PUBLICATION and set REBUILD_ONLY to foo to bypass this safeguard."
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds legit? ^
<didrocks> we will need to redeploy all stacks to get that in production though
<sil2100> didrocks: sounds good indeed!
<sil2100> We still have like 13 minutes to the next run to start, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: ZOMG it's all green! quick quick, tape a picture: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/
<didrocks> asac: you as well, we have prooves! :)
<sil2100> OHSHIT
<didrocks> sil2100: 1h13
<didrocks> sil2100: meanwhile, maybe you can start lurking as well on the Raring/SRU side?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah! I think I forgot about the UTC offset ;)
<didrocks> (seeing if stuff are stuck in proposed)
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, yeah, we are +2 ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok!
<didrocks> that will be an interesting challenge with the UTC offset
<didrocks> I set the times so that every run can be looked at
<didrocks> so, I think we may need to move the time with UTC change, or just not caring of the delta
<didrocks> let's see
<asac> didrocks: nice!!!!!!
<Mirv> didrocks: !!!
<asac> well done
<Mirv> I'll take a screenshot for sure
<didrocks> :)
<asac> didrocks: what about phone testing ? guess thats next?
<asac> or is that already in those greens?
<didrocks> asac: no, it's not
<asac> right
<didrocks> asac: I'm still on a huge backlog, as told in the meeting, I'll need someone in the QA team to help
<asac> didrocks: do they know how otto is done etc.?
<didrocks> Mirv is desperatly waiting on me for Qt for instance :)
<didrocks> asac: I'm unsure of it
<asac> didrocks: could we try to use utah for the provisioning part? what special requirements do we have for daily-release?
<asac> use/reuse
<didrocks> asac: jibel transmitted the requirements to the UTAH team
<didrocks> which are basically:
<didrocks> - be able to specify a ppa
<didrocks> - be able to have a list of packages we filter on (like, if we install more than this list of packages, bails out and show a diff)
<didrocks> - have a switch to disable this previous check, for multiple runs
<didrocks> - have a switch to dist-upgrade from the whole ppa
<didrocks> - have a snapshot capability that we can transmit usptream to rerun that locally
<didrocks> - and have a way to ssh to the machine while it's running
<didrocks> - oh also: if we kill the jenkins job, the test should be aborted
<didrocks> and be able to run the next one
<didrocks> - and have the timeout working (it regressed a lot in the past)
<didrocks> this is in addition to have a stable runs of course
<asac> didrocks: how often do you use ssh?
<didrocks> asac: almost daily
<didrocks> when upstream need to investigate live
<didrocks> because they can't reproduce locally
<asac> interesting
<didrocks> RAOF for instance was connected this morning for Mir
<asac> didrocks: how long do we leave an instance live?
<didrocks> of course, when we ssh, the machine should be temporarly deprovisionning
<didrocks> asac: 2h
<asac> after it has failed
<asac> 2h?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> 2h is the timeout
<didrocks> if the machine is stuck
<asac> or is is a special job for "hacking"?
<didrocks> then, we have snapshot
<didrocks> and we can restore any snapshot from the past week
<didrocks> which will restore the same environment when you left
<asac> didrocks: so you basically say we need an lxc solution?
<didrocks> asac: not sure, I guess with a VM this will be possible as well
<asac> sure
<asac> but right now we dont have VM
<asac> and we dont have lxc
<asac> so not sure if your requirements are realisitic short term
<asac> maybe i am wrong about lxc
<asac> lets see how stuff is going on the emulator front
<asac> xnox: ^^ :)
<didrocks> asac: can we have at least the UTAH team looking at them and giving an answer?
<asac> you could safe the world
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> we all rely on xnox!
<didrocks> asac: but that's what we need daily basically and from what I know, it's the gap we missed with UTAH in the early days
<asac> didrocks: no... utah team are not able to solve problems like "ouch we have no virtualization solution on our phone"
<asac> thats just unrealistic. the experts about that are elsewhere
<didrocks> asac: I meant for the rest, like ppa, filtering package list and so on
<didrocks> aborting when the jenkins job aborts
<asac> didrocks: so would a solution with just the "realisitic" things be useful?
<didrocks> asac: I think this will block everything
<didrocks> like if upstream can't debug what's wrong live… we'll be way slower to fix issues
<asac> i know
<asac> so you say we shouldn't even try to get anythng that isnt virtualized there
<didrocks> this is what happened with unity during the natty cycle
<didrocks> I think so
<asac> otoh we have the problems then in the image
<asac> which slows stuff even more down
<asac> because the distance from image to developer is even greater and the disconnect as well
<didrocks> wdym?
<didrocks> with the virtualization?
<asac> didrocks: people have problems fixing bugs that we see on real phones
<asac> saying we slow down development because we block those issues at daily-release stage
<asac> is probably not right
<asac> right now we just dont see lots of problems and hence dont care
<asac> anyway
<asac> lets wait for xnox to bring us good news
<didrocks> yeah, let's see
<xnox> didrocks: asac: i'm at debconf this week. I will come back to above, when available.
<xnox> didrocks: asac: per-se lxc doesn't provide snapshots, the emulator does copy/snapshot the virtual disks to provide a snapshot, but there is little or no cost starting a fresh emulator each time.
<didrocks> xnox: asac: right, we do emulate snapshot ourselves
<didrocks> providing a tar that people can restart
<xnox> didrocks: asac: i didn't bring up unflipped yet to the point of working/booting the gui. And not sure how much flipped bring up will need, since i don't think goldfish kernel has lxc ported/enabled.
<didrocks> asac: I think on the phone, we won't have the snapshot at first, so that can be delayed, but at least, the same configuration for developers will help (and a way to ssh to the machines/unprovision-reprovision)
<didrocks> sil2100: latest change redeployed everywhere
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ right on time!
<didrocks> heh ;)
<sil2100> Oh! No seb128!
<didrocks> sil2100: not today
<didrocks> he will be connected at 5pm approx
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Since I have a g-c-c-u question from raring
<sil2100> g-c-c-u is stuck in -proposed, not sure what to do exactly, as there is one bug fixed there but not fixed 'completely' - and it's arguable if we should release it like that or not
<didrocks> ah ok, let's wait for him maybe :)
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> Hello seb128
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: already arrived?
<seb128> didrocks, no, in Zurich
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> seb128: quick quick, 2 minutes before next run: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/
<seb128> didrocks, something went wrong with the red color
<seb128> it went missing
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> seb128: right, we changed jenkins' assets :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nice one indeed
<seb128> did you take a screenshot to have a proof it happened? ;-)
<didrocks> apparently, we are multiple to have taken some :)
<didrocks> seb128: how is the travel btw? everything on time?
<didrocks> nice that you have Wifi :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, everything is just fine, first flight was around 40min and second one is around 1h
<seb128> Zurich airport is nice for that
<seb128> they have one hour free wifi available from pretty much anywhere in the airport
<didrocks> great ;)
<sil2100> Awesome :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, strangeness! Webapps is red because of the check job, which didn't even run
<sil2100> ERROR: Build aborted. No projects to trigger. Check your configuration!
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-head-2.2check/58/console
<didrocks> sil2100: right, I'm looking at that just now
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder why when redeploying, commenting the check wasn't enough
<didrocks> sil2100: you know… as we disabled the check for it
<didrocks> it shouldn't even have been ran
<didrocks> (I only wanted to comment the minimal part)
<sil2100> hmm
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, commenting everything then
<didrocks> (redeploying and rerunning)
<sil2100> didrocks: but this will mean the need for redeployment of everything again? Watch out for other projects that might be running!
<didrocks> sil2100: no no, only webapps is in that case
<seb128> ok, boarding time, back online in some hours
<didrocks>     if 'extracheck' in stack and stack['extracheck']:
<didrocks> seb128: safe travel
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: any idea why even with extracheck: False, it's trying to get it?
<didrocks> oh maybe yaml want a space before #
<didrocks> it's extracheck: False#autopilot-saucy-daily_release
<sil2100> didrocks: could be, I never tried doing that without a whitespace before #
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that was it :)
 * didrocks reruns webapp
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, the -check job is off the hook now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I just delete the -check job for now, ok?
<sil2100> btw. why was the check job for webapps disabled?
<didrocks> sil2100: so that the "view" can be green
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> sil2100: because nobody is fixing unity_qml_webapps
<didrocks> sil2100: so it's disabled for dailies
<sil2100> didrocks: ;/
<didrocks> we gave them a week
<czajkowski> Good morning :)
<didrocks> hey czajkowski
<mlankhorst> heya
<czajkowski> so running saucy and loving it however what ever updates I did last night is leading to much brokenness this morning., :(
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/1205896
<ubot2`> czajkowski: Error: launchpad bug 1205896 not found
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1211718
<ubot2`> czajkowski: Error: launchpad bug 1211718 not found
<czajkowski> all happen on start up
<czajkowski> :/
<didrocks> czajkowski: I would blame new glib, seeing the stacktrace. Mind pinging seb128 when he's back?
<didrocks> desrt: or maybe you can have a look dude? ^
<didrocks> (the second one is not retraced yet)
 * didrocks goes for a run, see you later
<czajkowski> didrocks: cheers
<czajkowski> seb128 is for once not here :(
<sil2100> didrocks: there seems to be an extra package missing in platform-api
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check that and fix it
<desrt> didrocks: i get 404s for those pages?
<czajkowski> desrt: let me add you to them
<czajkowski> they're private bugs
<czajkowski> desrt: what is your LP id ?
<sil2100> didrocks: once you're back: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_hardware-api_to_platform/+merge/179900
<sil2100> I jump out for lunch and dentist
<desrt> czajkowski: desrt
<czajkowski> done :)
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<didrocks> sil2100: rerun and approving the packaging changes I already approved :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<popey> hmm, bug 1189850 says it's fixed but I'm still seeing lots of corruption on Intel on saucy
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189850 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "(Needs a 3.10.3 kernel) saucy/raring has frequent image corruption (intel, sna)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189850
<popey> ahh, "needs a 3.10.3 kernel"?
<desrt> czajkowski: these two traces don't look particularly related
<desrt> #25 0x00007f574a3e2d9b in dconf_settings_backend_write (backend=0x164c9d0, key=0x200c5d0 "/org/gnome/eog/view/background-color", value=0x1c13690, origin_tag=0x0) at dconfsettingsbackend.c:79
<desrt> uh
<desrt> ya... that's a bug
<desrt> EogScrollView is hooking up bidirectional gsettings bindings to _itself_ during _construction_
<czajkowski> ah well at least it makes sense to you :)
<desrt> although i'm sure that this is definitely wrong, i wonder if there is something else that is wrong as well
<desrt> simple fix: changing G_SETTINGS_BIND_DEFAULT, to G_SETTINGS_BIND_GET on line 2561 of eog-scrolled-view.c
<desrt> but there may be another bug hiding out here
<tkamppeter> I have removed the binary package ghostscript-cups and have moved the contents into cups-filters, is it OK if cups-filters has breaks/conflicts/replaces: ghostscript-cups? Or do I need a ghostscript-cups transitional package (provided by which source package and what should it depend on?). How can I make an update uninstall the current ghostscript-cups when cups-filters 1.0.36 gets installed?
<popey> any intel users seeing desktop lockups as per bug 1211754  ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211754 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop freezes for some seconds then continues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211754
<desrt> hmmmm.  may be some interesting damage here caused by our recent priv shuffling
<desrt> czajkowski: are you reliably able to reproduce this eog problem?
<Mirv> popey: I've seen that, ie compiz/unity crash or something, although not this week yet
<popey> Mirv: I get it daily, multiple times a day
<Mirv> maybe it's the xmir/unity-system-compositor magic that fixed it for me :)
<Mirv> popey: I guess it was no apport triggering or anything?
<popey> I'm running that
<popey> nothing in /var/crash Mirv
<Mirv> yeah that was annoying to me as well
<czajkowski> desrt: it's happening on start up for me not sure what it's doing for dholbach
<czajkowski> I've to run for interviews for the next hour but back then if I can help
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, finally your turn
<didrocks> phew :)
<popey> Mirv: interestingly after the crash, I get visible corroption on the screen
<popey> indicators blinking at me
<didrocks> popey: it's the new blink functionality of indicators :)
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5976449/, I'm happy about the change, but I would like to have something else than just a "forwarded: no"
<didrocks> like why can't it be forwarded? why would we care the delta forever (when this file change)
<didrocks> Mirv: qt3d sponsored!
<Mirv> didrocks: I tried... it can be forwarded, I just would like for the person who can explain the problem best to describe it to upstream
<didrocks> Mirv: agreed, so not sponsoring until this is settled
<didrocks> Mirv: it's the only way of pressure we have :)
<didrocks> but the guy writing it should forward it
<Mirv> thomi: ^ could you file an upstream bug / feature wish about the testability environment variable that could be then referred to in the patch, and then a codereview request to fix that bug? I can help.
<Mirv> in the e-mail from Aug 7th there was the guide to submitting patches as well
<popey> ok, desktop locking up every 10 mins is getting old now.
<tkamppeter> Anyone can help me with a packaging issue?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: just ask and people who will have an idea will maybe answer :)
<tkamppeter> I have removed the binary package ghostscript-cups and have moved the contents into cups-filters, is it OK if cups-filters has breaks/conflicts/replaces: ghostscript-cups? Or do I need a ghostscript-cups transitional package (provided by which source package and what should it depend on?). How can I make an update uninstall the current ghostscript-cups when cups-filters 1.0.36 gets installed?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: ok, so ghostscript-cups will be empty and should be removed, right?
<didrocks> (and nothing is build-depending on ghostscript-cups?)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, yes
<tkamppeter> didrocks, there are some depends which I can easily change before FF.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: if you don't have any build-depends, you just need to use a conflicts/provides/replaces
<tkamppeter> didrocks, there are probably no build-depends.
<didrocks> that will remove the old package throught apt and will install the new one instead
<didrocks> ensure that what is depending on ghostscript-cups or seeded directly pull cups-filters then
<didrocks> (so that's in on the CD by default)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, so no ttransitional packages, the binary package cups-filters which will hold the files which formerly came in ghostscript-cups will simply conflicts/provides/replaces ghostscript-cups?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: exactly, no transition packages and right, this relationship between the 2 packages will do the trick
<didrocks> the only thing you need to look at is how ghostscript-cups was pulled on the CD
<didrocks> you need at least one dep to pull cups-filters
<didrocks> or changing the seed to list cups-filters instead of ghostscript-cups
<tkamppeter> didrocks, as cups-filters will provide ghostscript-cups, will a Depends: ghostscript-cups in another package pull cups-filters then?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: no, because it only a "provides"
<didrocks> and you can have more than one provides
<didrocks> so you can't directly install a provides
<didrocks> but
<didrocks> if you have cups-filters installed on your system
<didrocks> anything that depends on ghostscript-cups will have the dependency fulfilled (because cups-filters provides ghostscript-cups)
<didrocks> so, the only question is "how ghostscript-cups was pulled in the CD?"
<didrocks> and you need one thing to pull cups-filters on the CD
<tkamppeter> didrocks, cups-filters gets already pulled in by cups, and ghostscript-cups is not seeded, it is only puilled in by several printer driver packages (which I wuill change to pull cups-filters).
<didrocks> tkamppeter: ah ok, so if cups-filters was already pulled in, no worry :)
<didrocks> the dependency will be set
<didrocks> just add this conflicts/provides/replaces and you're fine :)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, thanks.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: yw!
<didrocks> Mirv: should we mark the Qt5 saucy snapshot module as DONE?
<Mirv> didrocks: I tend to add more and more stuff to it, but the qtlocation in there could be separated into its own item now
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, let's do that :)
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<sabdfl> checking
<sabdfl> gack
<sabdfl> ww
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> seb128: had a good end of travel?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, perfect, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: hi! You on stable grounds now?
<seb128> sil2100, hey, yeah, I'm at dholbach's
<sil2100> Awesome! btw. you working today or do you have a free day? ;)
<didrocks> seb128: so, you are going to watch cat's picture the whole afternoon now?
<seb128> didrocks, Daniel is rather a dog guy :p
 * seb128 has a dog sleep just next to his shoes
<didrocks> oh, he lied to me on his favorite activity!
<seb128> sleeping*
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> I hope you don't call Daniel a dog :p
<seb128> oh, maybe he likes to watch cat's pictures to forget about the dog ;-)
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: so FYI, Mir dailies are blocked now
<didrocks> (and mirslaves as well)
<didrocks> until the ATI issue is fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: I set enabled: False on magners config
<didrocks> (you can see it with bzr diff)
<didrocks> sil2100: if the issue is fixed, bzr revert will just reenable the stacks
<didrocks> making sense?
<didrocks> (yeah, it's easier than removing the schedule and redeploying, right? p:)
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> But isn't it *sometimes* working ? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: right, but let's ensure it's getting fixed now
<sil2100> didrocks: agreed ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: since it's breaking the machine basically, so every time it happens we have a problem with resetting the machine
<sil2100> Which is blocking everything
<didrocks> olli_: FYI: Mir/Mirslave not daily releasing anymore: DONE (in fact, was done during the meeting, just a 30s thing :p)
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly
<asac> didrocks: will this "in manual mode" show up as a state here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/ ?
<asac> mir/mirslave
<didrocks> asac: I think it's a question for fginther, but I think it won't
<didrocks> asac: the information isn't in jenkins
<didrocks> asac: but we should see that the stack isn't run for a long time
<asac> right
<asac> thansk
<didrocks> asac: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3 is updated though
<asac> kk
<fginther> didrocks, the mir/mirslave jobs will stop running?
<didrocks> fginther: right
<fginther> didrocks, asac, in that case the stack will appear as published, but the publish date will not be updated until the job is re-enabled
<sil2100> didrocks: opinion! What do you think would be the better option for media-scanner naming: ubuntu-mediascanner or unity-mediascanner ? Do you know if there is a specific convention in distro for that where we should use ubuntu- and where soemthing else?
<didrocks> sil2100: TBH, we had that discussion already, and it seems we want to name everything without prepending ubuntu-
<didrocks> is media-scanner already taken?
<didrocks> asac: dailies are so green that I want to cry honestly :)
<didrocks> (but TBH, not a lot is coming in)
<didrocks> we only released 27 packages from the past 24 hours
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time:
<seb128> !
<qengho> Salut.
<seb128> hey qengho
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, tkamppeter, attente, (desrt?), larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<qengho> - Wrote first 90% of new GRIT/gettext migration tool to support Launchpad translations in Chromium-browser.  This clears up (again) the reason we didn't adopt Cr as default in 12.04.
<qengho> +-- Imported latest templates and strings in Launchpad.
<qengho> - Discussing plugin behavior with businesspeople.
<qengho> - Preparing 28.0.1500.95 for more testing and then #security.
<qengho> EOL
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> no mlankhorst?
<seb128> Laney, hey, here or busy at Debconf?
<seb128> ok, busy I guess...
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<jbicha> seb128: maybe no one's here? ;)
<seb128> seems so....
<seb128> attente, hey
<larsu> seb128: attente is on vacation I think
<seb128> jbicha, but some people are on holidays, some are at Debconf
<seb128> ok
<seb128> larsu, your turn :p
<seb128> going to be a quick meeting ;-)
<larsu> - last days of GUADEC, had some nice talks with people, but mostly working during the hackfest days
<larsu> - MR UnityThemeIconProvider to ubuntu-ui-toolkit (slightly more featureful version of the one in unitymenumodel). It will help to get rid of the gicon provider which is only causing trouble. Not merged because there are no tests, Wellark agreed to write some because I'm busy (and on vacation soon)
<larsu> - indicator-messages: consolidate branches. WIP but everybody wants it to land (phone-app is blocked on it)
<larsu> - wrote a proposal for Saviq and MacSlow on how to handle system dialogs
<larsu> - and general explaining-how-icons-should-be-done in unity8
<larsu> eof
<tkamppeter> sorry, I am also here
<tkamppeter>  - Release of cups-filters 1.0.36
<tkamppeter>  - cups-filters upstream work
<tkamppeter>  - Testing for fix of Onboard right-click emulation bug
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC
<tkamppeter>  - Tried out webbrowser-app on standard Unity desktop on Thinkpad Twist.
<mlankhorst> seb128: woops, fixing up mesa 9.2 build for saucy, tested 9.1.4 for raring, pushed 9.1.6 to saucy (for raring next week). helping out with mir, some upstream nouveau fixes.
<seb128> mlankhorst, tkamppeter, larsu: thanks
<seb128> ok, me
<seb128> - basically system settings
<seb128> spent most of the week on the battery panel, debugged qtsystem/upower integration
<seb128> added upower integration and charge graph
<seb128> and I'm continuing on that atm
<seb128> otherwise some sponsoring and reviews on the side
<seb128> </week
<desrt> nobody cares about desrt
<didrocks> desrt: you were asked for!
<desrt> not in turn :)
<larsu> ts ts ts
<desrt> anyway, i have very little to report anyway since i was at GUADEC most of last week.  only one item, really:
<seb128> desrt, hey, I though you were on holidays/travelling
<desrt> the disk usage thing has spun out of control as people want to add more and more features to it and now we're left with an unbindable API.  i'll try to make sure it's all sorted by end-of-cycle still, though
<seb128> ok, thanks
<larsu> desrt: can we get a subset of the api first? Or is that unfeasible?
<desrt> larsu: not unless we want the _full form later...
<desrt> it's sort of annoying because gobject-introspection is bad at cases where we have two callbacks (progress callback + async callback)
<larsu> desrt: that's what I feared. Nevermind then :)
<desrt> and further complicated by the fact that the scope of the progress callback is bounded by the single call to the async callback and we do not have a way of specifying this in introspection
<desrt> i should talk to colin...
<larsu> how does g_bus_own_name do it?
<desrt> ...but i think he's on vacation too
<desrt> _with_closures maybe?
<larsu> yeah, I think that's what vala uses at least
<desrt> we don't have a closure convention for async callbacks, though
<desrt> so... fail
<larsu> :-/
<desrt> seb128: did you want to use this API sync or async?
<seb128> desrt, async but I don't really need status updates
<seb128> desrt, e.g I can spawn a sync version in a worked thread
<seb128> worker*
<seb128> I just want to animate a spinner until I get a value and then display the value
<desrt> ya..... alex's idea is that nautilus could share the same API
<desrt> which is a nice idea
<desrt> i guess you're also using it from C
<desrt> (or C++)
<desrt> so an initial lack of bindability would not be a problem for you
<seb128> C++ yes
<seb128> indeed
<desrt> k.  thanks for the input.
<seb128> I could even system("du") but that's really not nice...
<desrt> this problem already exists with other functions like copy_async, fwiw
<desrt> so i think we'll have to fix the bindings layer at some point anyway
<jbicha> seb128: is there any good way to test whether webkit builds on powerpc before pushing to the regular archives?
<didrocks> robru: Mirv: sil2100: cyphermox: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/75e8e7309827ce11c50e72e98393d200a9993937?hl=fr
<didrocks> where is ken?
<robru> dunno
<didrocks> let's do the hangout as we decided last week :)
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> Joining in
<seb128> jbicha, did the MIR got approved?
<jbicha> seb128: I think it just needs a bug subscriber, bug 1186553
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1186553 in libwebp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libwebp" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186553
<seb128> jbicha, otherwise I'm not too sure where you can test on ppc before upload...
<kenvandine> didrocks, did i miss the link?
 * kenvandine was disconnected
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, you were disconnected
<didrocks> kenvandine: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/75e8e7309827ce11c50e72e98393d200a9993937?hl=fr
<jbicha> seb128: what if it fails to build on ppc and no one fixes it?
<didrocks> kenvandine: still disconnected?
<seb128> jbicha, whoever uploads better fix it
<pstolowski> hello, i'm getting garbage on 1/3rd of the screen when booting today's saucy iso on intel hd 3000 gfx; known?
<pstolowski> tvoss: ^
<tkamppeter> didrocks, thank you very much for your help, my cups-filters package correctly uninstalls ghostscript-cups now.
<ev> hi folks. Would someone with more intimate knowledge of glib's inner workings care to comment on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1211417
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211417 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie takes 100% CPU on the phone" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ev> I'm having a hard time reproducing it as it's racy
<ev> but it looks like glib is getting wedged in g_main_context_prepare
<didrocks> tkamppeter: great! :)
<seb128> ev, try asking desrt
<robru> didrocks, Mirv: can you elaborate a little bit on what needs to be done for ubuntu-docviewer-app/poppler-qml-plugin ? i don't understand some of the bullet points in the spredsheet
<didrocks> robru: sorry, I think you'll have to check with Mirv directly (but I think he EOD, well deserved ;))
<didrocks> robru: may be try by email?
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> it was AFAIK:
<didrocks> - ensuring/helping upstream to setup their LP project to match source package name
<didrocks> - reviewing packaging and so on
<didrocks> (from the conversation we had in the hangout)
<jbicha> cyphermox: do you know what's currently blocking indicator-keyboard from landing?
<ev> desrt: if you have a moment, I'd greatly appreciate your comments on that bug ^
<ev> seb128: thanks
<desrt> ev: i looked at it just now
<desrt> hard to make very much of it.  would be good if you could give a way to reproduce it
<ev> desrt: I don't suppose you have a nexus 4?
<desrt> nope
<ev> damn
<ev> I've not seen it anywhere else
<ev> outside of the touch images, that is
<desrt> i have a nexus 7
<ev> oh, I imagine it'll show on that as well
<desrt> i'm kinda close to end of day, though, and going on vacation for 3 weeks starting tomorrow :)
<ev> ah damn
<desrt> do you have very quick steps to reproduce?
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ev> phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending did it for me
<desrt> didrocks: nite
<ev> but that's going to take time to pull the image down
<didrocks> desrt: thanks, you too! :)
<desrt> ev: oh.  the problem is on the flash tool?
<ev> desrt: no, that just gets the broken bits onto your nexus 7
<desrt> ah.  afraid i don't have time for a reinstall :p
<ev> desrt: would you be able to judge whether the problem lies in glib or in whoopsie from that stack trace?
<ev> (the final one, that is - it's got the clearest listing)
<desrt> this stack trace is ... not legit
<desrt>  #4  g_main_context_dispatch (context=0x40531cd5 <g_pattern_spec_free+8>) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.37.5/./glib/gmain.c:3641 No locals. #5  0x4054132a in g_test_build_filename_va (file_type=<optimized out>, first_path=<optimized out>, ap=...) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.37.5/./glib/gtestutils.c:2938
<desrt> this is not possible....
<desrt> neither of those functions call each other
<desrt> even indirectly
<ev> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147473611/whoopsie2.crash
<ev> but yeah, perhaps we've corrupted the stack inside whoopsie as gdb hints at
<desrt> i'd whip out valgrind as a first step...
<ev> yeah
<ev> will do in the morn'
<ev> thanks for your help
<desrt> sorry :/
<desrt> but good luck :)
<ev> no worries :) enjoy your holiday!
<desrt> thanks
<cyphermox> jbicha: tests are still failing
<jbicha> cyphermox: are you sure? trunk appeared to build fine for me yesterday https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev/+build/4870587
<cyphermox> jbicha: it does some of the time, but fails here in sbuild and in pbuilder for continuous integration
<cyphermox> in other words, it's an unreliable test that needs to be fixed or (if there's no other option) removed
<jbicha> sorry for getting a bit impatient but I expected indicator-keyboard to land about 2 weeks ago and it's blocking getting gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 in which ought to land before Feature Freeze
<jbicha> I don't think the g-s-d keyboard indicator had tests so I believe it's at least better than what we had before
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-14
<Mirv> morning
<didrocks> hello guys
<Mirv> hello
<Mirv> didrocks: indicators + qa packaging changes http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ido_13.10.0+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1.diff http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot-qt_1.3+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1.diff http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 for both
<Mirv> didrocks: qtubuntu-android has received a lot of new dependencies from mir (libmirserver1) now that it builds mirserver and mirclient backends https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/platform_qtubuntu_new_deps/+merge/180036
<Mirv> QA and Indicators published
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> Mirv: re qtubuntu-android: the new gl* things are transient?
<didrocks> Mirv: like, should we just run with "check with whole ppa"
<didrocks> or you think they will be used everytime
<didrocks> (the mir part seems long term)
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems mirserver has stared depending on them
<Mirv> so not temporary
<Mirv> or not started, but qtubuntu started depending on mirserver
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting, so we don't install those by default?
<didrocks> Mirv: if they will be seeded on the CD, we can maybe live until we take a snapshot with check with whole ppa?
<didrocks> (not the mir dependens, we need to add them)
<didrocks> depends*
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm weird that they wouldn't be already there via mir. so to be exact since it's been a bit mystery to me, are the 'default' talking about default desktop seed?
<didrocks> Mirv: right
<didrocks> Mirv: I would suggest, let's add Mir
<didrocks> and then, run with "check with whole ppa"
<didrocks> once in distro, we'll retake a snapshot
<didrocks> and see how it goes
<didrocks> sounds good?
<Mirv> didrocks: sounds good, what about the boost lib?
<didrocks> let's see what pulls it in
<Mirv> libmirserver1
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, and libmirserver1 isn't installed on the desktop by default, right?
<didrocks> (as long as we don't have unity-system-compositor)
<Mirv> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> so let's add it I would say
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: I think what we can envision for the future is that we don't block on those additional packages and so on
<didrocks> but it needs to turn the publication to manual
<Mirv> didrocks: removed the opengl ones https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/platform_qtubuntu_new_deps/+merge/180036
<didrocks> Mirv: approved
<didrocks> Mirv: you can quiclky deploy it before this tick :)
<Mirv> ok deploying and running with check-whole-ppa
<didrocks> (2 minutes)
<didrocks> Mirv: no need for rerun, the tick is coming :)
<Mirv> ah right
<didrocks> so after that, rerun with check-whole-ppa
<didrocks>  but let's have one run first
<Mirv> my clock says :00:41 already
<didrocks> it's :02 in fact
<didrocks> but shhh, don't tell anyone :p
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> (and it's :53 in fact for raring)
<Mirv> deployed, with 6,5s extra seconds left
<didrocks> phew ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: I relaunched with check with whole ppa now that all the rest is finished
<Mirv> didrocks: hah, was just writing about that to you
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> yw
<Mirv> indicators prepare-ido failed because the merge request from the previous publishing wasn't ready yet
<Mirv> now it's merged
<didrocks> Mirv: great! you can relaunch the stack if you want all green, but not a biggie :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, that's the only reason as such, but maybe it's again worth it :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok now there'd be the platform packaging change http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu_0.52+13.10.20130814.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> mir emits xkbcommon keysyms, so that's why the libxkbcommon-dev dependency
<didrocks> Mirv: do you know why we have this second dh_auto_configure ?
<Mirv> didrocks: it probably does not hurt but let me check why it's being used in the first place
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: anyway, if it doesn't hurt +1 for publishing, just follow up on that to get it fixed if this is a typo :)
<Mirv> ok, I'll check it up and mark to the sheet
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> sil2100: morning! daily stack all handled now (soon all green), feel free to start your day with other stuff :)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: good morning :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey Mirv sil2100 didrocks
<Mirv> hey seb
<sil2100> Mirv: awesooome ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<Mirv> didrocks: oh right, lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2 would be now ready (enough). there's an upstream bug report with the patch attached, and I linked it to the patch in bzr.
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, will do it in 5 minutes!
<didrocks> (well, rebuilding as well, so will take time :p)
<sil2100> didrocks: quick packaging question - if I'm doing a review of a package that has never ever been released to Ubuntu, and the changelog entry has like many entries stating that it has been released, should I remove those or leave them as they were?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, don't worry about it
<sil2100> Ok, thanks ;)
<Mirv> ok, all green, just made triple sure the new qtubuntu-android works fine on device as well
 * didrocks likes green :)
<didrocks> thanks Mirv for the careful reviews :)
<sil2100> Yay for green
<sil2100> Mirv: ok then, I'm picking up the next release tick if you don't mind ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: tick's stealer! :)
<sil2100> Tricky ticky
<Mirv> sil2100: sure
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: when adding a completely new project to the cu2d-config, do I need Francis to enable the CI and autolanding bits? Or does a redeploy do all the stuff automatically?
<didrocks> sil2100: you need Francis to do the upstream merger part, yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: should it be in platform? shouldn't we have a service stack?
<didrocks> sil2100: like, will the people maintaining platform will be the same maintaining the services?
<Mirv> FYI if anyone else is having slow saucy shutdown, I filed bug #1212142
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212142 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Slow shutdown on saucy with sendsigs waiting 10 seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212142
<Mirv> I eventually became annoyed enough to look at it a bit, now happy that I found a "kill em all!" workaround :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, we might do that now yes, since we could move the location-service to that new stack then too
<sil2100> didrocks: for me platform seemed ok for now
<sil2100> didrocks: but if you don't mind spawning a new stack, then I'm ok with that ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, creating the service stack
<sil2100> didrocks: I wonder if the D09add_ppa~phablet-team~ppa D09add_ppa~canonical-qt5-edgers~qt5-proper hooks are still needed
<didrocks> tvoss_: do you have any idea who will consume that and be upstream for all services like that? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: also, for adding to daily release, we are asked to check that there are AP tests again
<tvoss_> didrocks, the services will be consumed indirectly by apps, upstream is "us"
<tvoss_> didrocks, @AP tests: I think apps should check for that
<didrocks> tvoss_: "us" is vague
<didrocks> tvoss_: is it the same team than the platform api team?
<didrocks> or another one?
<tvoss_> didrocks, phonedations might be the team you are after
<sil2100> didrocks: of course, for now we want CI and autolanding only - the rest is added in the spreadsheet as TODO
<didrocks> tvoss_: ok, so platform stack sounds good then
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> didrocks: there'd be the Qt Creator common files split + upgrade to saucy needing review/sponsoring
<didrocks> thanks tvoss_, as soon as we have apps consuming then, we need to have those running the same tests
<Mirv> I updated the doc with the new project place I did for those
<didrocks> Mirv: ah excellent! qtbase is still building
<sil2100> didrocks: ok then, sticking with platform then - no change in the MR ;)
<tvoss_> didrocks, ack
<sil2100> tvoss_: but still, we'll need Francis to fetch our config code once he's up so that the upstream mergers are set-up
<tvoss_> sil2100, ack
<tvoss_> sil2100, anything you need from my side right now?
<sil2100> tvoss_: I have all I need, thanks :) Will get back to you once Francis sets everything up
<tvoss_> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't want to bother didrocks, so if you have a moment, could you review and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_content-hub/+merge/180058 ? We just had a discussion and this seems to be the right place for the new component
<sil2100> Eeek, typo!
<sil2100> Mirv: wait, need to fix it
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, fixed, now the MR is ready
<didrocks> Mirv: can you prepare qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu for dailies (if it's not already?)
<didrocks> I'll have a look afterwards
<didrocks> I need to concentrate on system updates now
<sil2100> didrocks: aaah! I noticed something really bad! The nux part of the unity-support-test change didn't get merged ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: why wasn't it merged?
<sil2100> didrocks: merge failed, *** No rule to make target `check-headless'.  Stop. make[2]: *** [check-headless] Error 2  <- huh
<didrocks> can you please check with upstream
<sil2100> Doing that, but still ;/ DAMN
<didrocks> mpt: hey! on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone, prompting section
<didrocks> Whenever an update is downloaded and ready to install, or an update download has failed repeatedly, or “Download future updates automatically” is set to “Never” and an update is available for download:
<didrocks> you just explained the label to show in the first case
<didrocks> not if download repeatedly
<Mirv> didrocks: added a couple last tweaks now, it should be ready for dailies
<mpt> didrocks, good point, I'll fix that now
<didrocks> thanks mpt
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, is it urgent or can that wait a little bit (later today or next Monday?)
<didrocks> I really try to get the system update straight first :)
<mpt> didrocks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=127&rev1=126
<Mirv> didrocks: can wait. today would be preferred to next Monday, though, the P/Q/R users are already using this update.
<didrocks> Mirv: if I can't do it today, mind asking Ken?
<Mirv> but if it gets complicated (the common packages need to get to archives and then qtcreator sponsoring) then we'll move it to Monday
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, that's fine
<didrocks> mpt: perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: did we drop the rule that projects in a stack should be ordered alphabetically?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, we didn't
<sil2100> didrocks: the platform stack is awefully ordered then - I'll fix that in some merge
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/cleanup_and_add_unity-mir/+merge/180077 <- the description states some overview of why to platform, but it's an open discussion as it's not really a 100% fit
<didrocks> mpt: when pressing "Install & Restart", should we have a countdown to cancel?
<didrocks> like 5s
<ogra_> could someone fix cups ? it breaks alll images
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  cups-filters : Conflicts: ghostscript-cups
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogra_> (all except touch :) )
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^
<seb128> ogra_, how did it go out of proposed if it breaks stuff?
<ogra_> seb128, i have no idea, i just get spammed with image build errors  the whole morning :)
<ogra_> so i thought i should mention it ...
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, thanks
<seb128> seems an issue with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gutenprint/5.2.9-1ubuntu2
<ogra_> yeah
<tkamppeter> seb128: I have moved Ghostscript's CUPS filters from ghostscript-cups to cups-filters, making ghostscript-cups go away. According to didrocks I have added Conflicts/Provides/Replaces: ghostscript-cups to cups-filters and when I tested with "dpkg -i *.deb" ghostscript-cups got uninstalled, why does this not work with the images. What keeps ghostscript-cups on the system.
<tkamppeter> seb128, didrocks, I have even updated several printer driver packages satisfying their dependencies with cups-filters.
<seb128> tkamppeter, hum, I'm not sure either
<seb128> ogra_, do you know what package the builder tries to install? installing ubuntu-desktop in a pbuilder works
<tkamppeter> seb128, Gutenprint (the version you mention) is also updated to not require ghostscript-cups and accept cups-filters 1.0.36 instead.
<ogra_> here is one of the breaking build logs http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu/20130814/livecd-20130814-i386.out
<seb128> ogra_, not very helpful :/
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> apt-get install printer-driver-splix printer-driver-hpcups printer-driver-gutenprint lsb-printing ghostscript foomatic-db-compressed-ppds cups-filters cups-daemon cups ubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> seb128, did you install the metapackage or the task ?
<seb128> that works in a pbuilder
<ogra_> images use tasks
<seb128> is that with ^?
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> ubuntu-desktop^?
<ogra_> for ubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> righgt
<seb128> ok, that reproduces
<tkamppeter> seb128, only package which I know depends on ghostscript-cups is lsb-printing, but for that I have reported bug 1212012.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212012 in lsb (Ubuntu) "ghostscript-cups got removed and the content moved to cups-filters 1.0.36, let lsb-printing depend on cups-filters (>= 1.0.36) | ghostscript-cups" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212012
<tkamppeter> seb128, ogra_: I have ubuntu-desktop installed and it causes no problem.
<ogra_> tkamppeter, you need to install the task, not the meta packge ... thats what happens during image build
<seb128> ogra_, do you know how tasks are defined?
<ogra_> (task dependency resolution is slightly different from metapackage resolution)
<ogra_> seb128, by germinate via the sseeds
<tkamppeter> seb128, ogra_: How does one install a task, where is it defined (which package), and how does one report a bug against it?
<seb128> tkamppeter, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<tkamppeter> seb128, this I did and it does not cause any problem. ubuntu-desktop was all the time installed even.
<seb128> tkamppeter, I get the error in a pbuilder, not sure why though
<seb128> ogra_, it looks like a cjwatson sort of issue, neither the seed nor the seeded packages depends on it
<ogra_> well, something pull sit in
<seb128> ogra_, I don't see anything in the seeds and rdepends is fine
<seb128> ogra_, it seems like the tasks didn't get updated ... is that happening automatically on every image build or...?
<ogra_> iirc the issue with meta vs task is that the "or deps i.e. | " are resolved in the opposite order
<ogra_> it should happen on every publisher run
<ogra_> (meta takes the first option, task takes the last one in such a case)
<seb128> hum, maybe that's the issue then
<seb128> but I don't understand that enough to have a clue what to change/what source is the problem then
<tkamppeter> seb128, ogra_: I consider that as a bug. First it is more intuitive if the first item gets priority, second, different programs should not use different priority orders on the same data.
<didrocks> \o/ running for making an API clear in one's mind -> success!
<didrocks> getting down from 20 calls to 6 ;)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, exercice is good to get ideas in shape ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, ogra_ I vote for the first item being prioritized, not only more intuitive but also packages probably think that way as package installation/update after install behaves that way.
<tkamppeter> seb128, ogra_, and if this leads to failure, the program should try whether it succeeds using the second item.
<ogra_> tkamppeter, heh, thats not a voting matter i fear ... its a technological difference in both installation variant
<ogra_> *variants
<ogra_> iirc cjwatson knows about it, probably talk to him about a work around
<seb128> tkamppeter, the CD building stuff is that way for years, I don't think either of us know enough about the problem space to redesign things, we don't have resources for that sort of work anyway atm
<seb128> it's probably the way it is for good reasons
 * ogra_ thinks its a bug ... but one thats not easy to fix
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<sil2100> Good morning!
<fginther> sil2100, good morning indeed!
<sil2100> fginther: I have some business for you, sadly ;)
<fginther> sil2100, if it's your business, then it's good business :-)
<sil2100> fginther: ok, so maybe first thing first ;p I need to rename the LP project for lp:hollywood to lp:mediascanner
<sil2100> fginther: I would need you to switch the merger/CI bits to that when that happens
<fginther> sil2100, no problem, just ping me and I'll do an MP
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry to disturb you, but you think the https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/cleanup_and_add_unity-mir/+merge/180077 is ok? Since if on first glance unity-mir fits to platform stack, then cool ;)
<sil2100> (no one else is around to approve :<)
<didrocks> sil2100: I saw a MP with unity-mir in the unity8 stack
<didrocks> can you check?
<sil2100> Checking
<sil2100> didrocks: right, Sergio added that - it's hard to say which place is a better fit
<sil2100> didrocks: even if we decide on unity8, I'll change my MR to at least fix the ordering in the platform stack
<didrocks> sil2100: depends who is upstream and if the ABI is stable
<sil2100> didrocks: I know the platform guys had some commits, but true, the unity8 guys have the most input there... so I guess unity8 it is then
<sil2100> Although to me it fits better in platform, as it's more low-level
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm approving Sergio's branch and changing mine to simply a cleanup one
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: we need to ensure unity8 is depending on platform then
<sil2100> kenvandine: morning!
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you ready for some MR reviews ;) ?
<kenvandine> sil2100, good morning
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/cleanup_and_add_unity-mir/+merge/180077 <- this one, the name is misleading - it only sorts the platform stack here
<sil2100> kenvandine: and this one to unblock unity8 stack https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_extra_libupstart1/+merge/180131
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<robru> sil2100, kenvandine:  good morning!
<sil2100> robru: morning! Woha, that's EARLY
<robru> sil2100, yes, i am still quite jetlagged from GUADEC :-/
<robru> sil2100, kenvandine: do either of you know what's happening in jenkins? I saw a couple yellows due to packaging changes; I reviewed them and published them, but the red ones are baffling to me. one looks like the test environment itself is broken.
<sil2100> robru: you mean, the current state of the stacks?
<sil2100> robru: one red is because of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_extra_libupstart1/+merge/180131
<sil2100> robru: HUD is yellow and let's keep it this way for now, since the diff had an invalid changelog (which I fixed in a MR), but still need unity-lens-apps checking
<robru> sil2100, oh, I thought I saw your fix landed in trunk?
<sil2100> robru: SDK is red because... well, flacky test, but not re-running it now since the next release will start soon
<robru> sil2100, bad news, I already published hud. I'm a bit confused -- I thought I saw your changelog fix had landed, so it was ok to publish? or did I just make a huge mistake?
<kenvandine> sil2100, approved
<sil2100> robru: ouuuch
<sil2100> robru: so, what happened is:
<sil2100> robru: when it's in manual publishing, you would have to re-run the whole stack to get this change in - did you just publish or run the whole stack?
<robru> just publish
<sil2100> robru: besides, remember that we should always consult people with upload rights before we publish things with packaging changes
<sil2100> robru: so either kenvandine or didrocks should give it a big ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: I hope it didn't break anything now?
<sil2100> robru: also, remember to consult with the currently working vanguard of the release process as per the schedule ;) Since this way we won't conflict
<sil2100> I'm usually taking care of this release as it's in my main work hours
<robru> sil2100, ok
<robru> sil2100, sorry. i don't understand the process very well yet
<sil2100> didrocks: so, the thing is, robru published a libcolumbus version that had a bad looking changelog entry - I fixed that in a merge, but it got then published manually, which causes jenkins to not being able to commit the 'releasing' changelog modification to trunk...
<robru> sil2100, oh, does it make a merge conflict on the changelog? ahhhh
<sil2100> robru: yes! Sadly ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/libcolumbus/latestsnapshot-1.0.0+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1/+merge/180127
<sil2100> fginther: hi! lp:hollywood got renamed to lp:mediascanner \o/
<robru> sil2100, how can I fix this? can I make a separate branch with a better changelog or does somebody need to fuss around inside jenkins to fix it?
<sil2100> fginther: can you also switch it in the configs when you have a moment?
<fginther> sil2100, no problemo
<sil2100> robru: I think we'll need some help from didrocks on how to proceed here, since now the version with the no-good changelog went into distro
<sil2100> robru: so we need to wait, since our possible options are:
<sil2100> 1) drop the published version from distro, getting the right 'good-looking' changelog into trunk and re-publishing
<sil2100> 2) leave the published version in distro with the not-so-good changelog and revert my fix for trunk, therefore unblocking jenkins merger
<sil2100> robru: which still leaves some questions, such as what to do then with the rev number... ;/
<sil2100> fginther: thank you!
<robru> sil2100, wow, I really cocked things up. maybe I should just go back to bed :-/
 * didrocks in a meeting, soon back :p
<cyphermox> oh boy
<tkamppeter> seb128, ogra_ psivaa, see bug 1212239
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212239 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "cups-filters is reported to have unmet dependencies with the latest saucy server installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212239
<didrocks> sil2100: please write down SDK flacky tests
<didrocks> sil2100: dropping a version from distro is hard
<cyphermox> if nobody has done it yet, I'll add libupstart1 to the packages for unity8 stack, since it seems to be a depends on unity8-private
<cyphermox> didrocks: there shouldn't be a need to drop anything, really
<cyphermox> the upload looks sane, we just need to bump the version
<didrocks> sil2100: so better to "fix" trunk with the right changelog
<didrocks> cyphermox: drop?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's a check for new deps that aren't on the CD
<didrocks> it's harder now that there is touch
<didrocks> but when I'll have time, I'll try to make it easier
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so ... thanks for making me try to think of a word for "six times per day"
<rickspencer3> maybe there is a French one?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do
<sil2100> cyphermox: did that
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's already approved by kenvandine I think
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_extra_libupstart1/+merge/180131 <- merged
<sil2100> I'll redeploy the stack
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I have one which corresponds to 12 but I doubt we want to use it :p
<rickspencer3> seisfoisparjour?
<rickspencer3> chaqueqautheur?
<sil2100> didrocks: as for fixing the changelog... won't there be any problems with the rev number in the merged in (by jenkins) release changelog?
<rickspencer3> maybe German can help here?
<sil2100> didrocks: once I revert my fix
<sil2100> didrocks: since there will be one additional commit ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's only used for collecting the changelog, so if it's not more than what was released, it's fine (you put the changelog generated by dailies)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/chi%C3%A9e is 12 ;)
<rickspencer3> uh
<didrocks> (don't use it next time your are in France ;))
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I don't think that will work, no
<didrocks> told you ;)
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> quad-hourly?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'll remove my changelog entry (leaving the released empty changelog), commit the jenkins release changelog change and reject jenkins's original merge (since I'll merge it in myself
<sil2100> )
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good to me
<robru> rickspencer3, quaternourly is the only thing I can come up with that sounds reasonably sane in english.
<rickspencer3> robru, wfm
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libcolumbus/fix_madness/+merge/180144 <- does this make sense?
<rickspencer3> alternatively, didrocks can make it every hour so we can just say "hourly"
<rickspencer3> :)
<robru> nooooooooooo
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we need to have everyone looking at that results every hours as well ;) and really fast builders!
<didrocks> (and really fast tests: unity 7 ones are taking 2h)
<didrocks> sil2100: you can fix the changelog with the right infos
<didrocks> sil2100: if you prefer
<robru> rickspencer3, my vote would be to run them every 6 hours. Then we can call it "sexa-hourly"!
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> rickspencer3: then, you will ask for minutely! I know you! ;)
<robru> "octourly" has a nice ring to it if we want to run just 3 times per day.
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I don't know "minutely" doesn't role off the tongue
<rickspencer3> I think rather, we do it "continuously" ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: can't on every commit with the current distro layout though (and current non ABI stability), but if we fix both, that's something which will be possible
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see my answer?
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> didrocks: by the right infos you mean the right commit rev?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I meant a meaning changelog
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<didrocks> if there is a diff with distro though, it will get rereleased
<didrocks> which is not a biggie IMHO
<didrocks> (at least apt-get changelog will have a meaningful changelog)
<sil2100> didrocks: what about the 'Automatic snapshot from revision 452' ? Should I also bump it to 453 or leave as it was released?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's just telling to "collect commits message which have no debian/changelog change in the diff from rev <x>+1"
<didrocks> sil2100: so based on that, make your call :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, fixed the changelog to have the meaningful one ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: approved (revert jussi approval which was on the previous commit)
<didrocks> sil2100: on unity-mir
<didrocks> did you see what I told?
<didrocks> is the unity-mir ABI stable?
<didrocks> does it linked against the server or client Mir API?
<didrocks> that will help in setting it up
<didrocks> if it links against the server one
<didrocks> you need something similar to unity-system-compositor
<didrocks> with force_rebuild and the condition
<sil2100> Let me poke greyback about that
<didrocks> + the stack needs to dep on the Mir one
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> greyback: is unity-mir API-stable? :)
<greyback> sil2100: it links against both server & client. So not stable
<fginther> sil2100, which stack for mediascanner?
<mpt> didrocks, why would we have a countdown?
<mpt> (And that isn't really a desktop question:-)
<fginther> sil2100, media.cfg?
<didrocks> mpt: we can move to #ubuntu-touch if you prefer :)
<didrocks> mpt: basically if a user spaw the ui and misclick
<didrocks> mpt: he didn't want to apply the update
<didrocks> you can have a 5s grace period
<didrocks> before the phone reboot
<sil2100> fginther: hm, we didn't add it to the stacks yet, let me think for a moment
<mpt> didrocks, there's nothing nearby you might have been aiming for instead
<didrocks> mpt: if you click "show" on the unity8 ui, you have system-settings with the button available
<mpt> yep
<didrocks> mpt: just telling you about it. I saw that google is doing that for important updates that will destroy your state
<mpt> didrocks, in most cases, destroyed state would be a bug in the app ... But in any case, this whole screen *is* the confirmation step. You get here after expressing initial interest in installing the update.
<didrocks> mpt: ok, fine by me :)
<sil2100> fginther: I think media might make sense
<fginther> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> fginther: thanks again!
<didrocks> mpt: we don't have the number of downloads, there is just "one" download
<didrocks> mpt: as long as we don't do apps updates, just system ones
<mpt> didrocks, yep, so for now it'll always be 1. :-)
<didrocks> ok :)
<mpt> didrocks, apparently non-numeric badges are verboten.
<didrocks> mpt: thanks for refreshing my poor german :)
<didrocks> (was still in my scope of knowledge, phew!)
<seb128> mpt, are click packages/apps updates going to be in system settings as well?
<mpt> seb128, not decided yet
<seb128> mpt, are you the one looking at those as well? do you know when that's going to be decided?
<mpt> seb128, yes I am
<dholbach> hey mpt, hey seb128
<seb128> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> how are you guys doing?
<dholbach> mpt, so regarding the app updates thing? what's your gut feeling about it? will it rather live in the system settings or when/how will this be decided?
<mpt> dholbach, same as usual. I'll sketch as many possibilities as I can think of and list pros and cons for each.
<dholbach> mpt, ok - I'm just asking because the time might get a bit tight for ralsina's team to implement this :/
<mpt> dholbach, really? I had no idea it was for version 1.
<dholbach> mpt, well it's going to be important to update apps
<dholbach> the security team have a quite a bit of interest in doing this :)
<ralsina> mpt: we have been saying "october" which means not 1.0 but right after
<ralsina> mpt: OTOH security team is really interested in it, like dholbach said
<sil2100> fginther: how's the setup going? unity-mir, content-hub and mediascanner now CI'd and auto-merger'ed? ;)
<fginther> sil2100, yes, the new jobs are deployed
<fginther> sil2100, I'm testing with mediascanner
<sil2100> Excellence
<sil2100> fginther: I will ask for changing the accessability of mediascanner to public in a moment
<fginther> sil2100, it already is public
<sil2100> fginther: sadly, the branch is still not...
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~hollywood-team/mediascanner/trunk
<fginther> sil2100, wtf
<sil2100> Maybe because of the hollywood-team?
<fginther> sil2100, yeah, thanks for chasing that
<sil2100> fginther: trunk is now public \o/
<fginther> sil2100, \o/
<mhr3> larsu, ping?
<mhr3> how was travelling back?
<seb128> mhr3, he's on holidays for a week
<seb128> mhr3, can we help you?
<seb128> mhr3, he made it back safely to Berlin
<mhr3> seb128, aaah, right, i remember him mentioning that
<seb128> mhr3, how, how are you btw? ;-)
<seb128> how->hey
<mhr3> seb128, i'm good, thx, the conf was nice, back at *my* university :)
<mhr3> seb128, what about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> I'm in Berlin for a week
<seb128> hangout out with the cool guys ;-)
<mhr3> yea, too many people in berlin
<mhr3> don't make me want to move there
<seb128> haha
<seb128> shame you are not here!
<seb128> we are going for beers with dholbach larsu greyback desrt etc tonight
<mhr3> are you trying to make me envy you?
<dholbach> mhr3, what? you're not in Berlin? :)
<greyback> mhr3: beeer!
<mhr3> cause you're succeeding :)
 * larsu might go for less beer tonight. Was a bit too much last night
<larsu> mhr3: hi!
<seb128> mhr3, ;-)
<seb128> larsu, add some °C and we can go for ice cream
<mhr3> of course, seb128 mentions beer, now everyone wakes up :D
<larsu> seb128: I already went for ice cream ;)
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128: which doesn't mean I can't have another one....
<seb128> it was nice out there at lunch time, I would have done with an icre cream as well
<larsu> mhr3: my client notifies me when someone mentions 'beer', not 'larsu'
<seb128> mhr3, so ... when do you move to Berlin? ;-)
<mhr3> larsu, i knew it!
<mhr3> seb128, meh, too much beer there, not my thing
<larsu> :)
<larsu> mhr3: we have club mate, too
<mhr3> larsu, what about ciders?
<larsu> mhr3: we're not exactly known for those :) (but you can get them)
<mhr3> hmm, maybe i'll reconsider at some point then :)
<larsu> mhr3: are you back in London?
<mhr3> not yet, flying there over the weekend
<larsu> if not, you should come by this week... everyone's here this week
<mhr3> i see we all miss uds :)
<seb128> yep...
<larsu> :'(
<mhr3> larsu, anyway, i just wanted to ask if your icon provider branch was merged yet
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you take a look here? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediascanner/packaging_review_second/+merge/180185
<mhr3> perhaps drop me a link so i can subscribe
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, till when you stick-around today? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ~20 minutes
<didrocks> sil2100: need anything to unblock the stacks?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I was thinking about maybe finishing unity-mir and pre-NEWing it so that we can daily it? Or should we wait for some integration tests here too?
 * didrocks sees some stacks in manual publishing
<didrocks> sil2100: that won't be for me today I think ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;) Then I look at the stacks, having mediascanner out of the way (just need someone to sponsor it later, but will find a patch pilot ;p)
<larsu> mhr3: Wellark wanted to write tests for it (they won't approve without tests)
<larsu> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/179011
<sil2100> didrocks: looks sane to me: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_powerd_0.13+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 on powerd
<robru> mhall119, ping
<sil2100> didrocks: looking at the packaging parts, it seems ok - new deps are in main: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130814.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed, +1
<didrocks> sil2100: for the stacks in failures, think about editing the spreadsheet ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye ;) HUD had some singular failure, but I'll note that down as well
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, please do, we shouldn't have to rerun if upstream have flacky tests
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: publishing unity8 and platform if anything
<cyphermox> cool
<sil2100> cyphermox: agreed on the noise level ;)
<didrocks> ok, time for a long week-end!
<didrocks> good luck and enjoy everyone ;)
<sil2100> Stack green! (not counting unity, uuuh)
<sil2100> Time to finish, see you on Friday everyone!
<rickspencer3> yikes
<rickspencer3> no RB for rickspencer3 today :(
<mhall119> robru: pong
<robru> mhall119, oh hey. I wrote you an email. please respond ;-)
<mhall119> ok
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner__, not sure if anyone else is seeing this:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1212378
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212378 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "RB crashes every time I try to play a song" [Undecided,New]
<robru> rickspencer3, weird... i can play songs in rb just fine
<rickspencer3> robru, I presume it's a weird upgrade problem
<rickspencer3> I'll try it at home since I have the same music collection there
<jasoncwarner> rickspencer3 not sure. I'll check it out, though I haven't personally experienced it on a few machines
<jasoncwarner> rickspencer3 I think RB just not like your celine dion collection :/
<robru> ol
<robru> lol
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner, but, in my defense, it was all Taylor Swift
<robru> rickspencer3, I have the same rb version as you. maybe the issue exists in the U1 plugin or something? I'm playing songs locally.
<rickspencer3> which I assume RB loves as much as everyone
<rickspencer3> robru, mplayer is working just fine, btw
<jasoncwarner> DANGIT! I had a chance to use taylor swift and I didn't ... opportunity missed!
<robru> jasoncwarner, yeah, but you're canadian now... it's your duty to hate on celine dion
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> it's really easy
<rickspencer3> double click a song, RB goes away
<rickspencer3> at least mplayer works ;)
<robru> rickspencer3, weird, I just got an apport dialog about rb, but the music kept playing! I'm not sure what it was exactly that crashed...
<rickspencer3> robru, hop onboard http://vwkombi.com/photos/vanfest-2005/Images/4.jpg
<robru> lol
<robru> rickspencer3, what format are your files? mp3?
<rickspencer3> robru, mostly, yeah
<rickspencer3> because, you know, I use the Internet
<rickspencer3> :)
<robru> rickspencer3, darn, I was hoping maybe you had exclusively oggs and only oggs caused crashes, that would have explained it ;-)
<rickspencer3> no easy answers
<robru> (I mean, if you ripped all your songs from legitimately purchased CDs, it's entirely reasonable to suspect that you might have chosen to rip them into oggs)
 * rickspencer3 tries unloading plugins
<rickspencer3> robru, uh, right
<rickspencer3> yes, all 100% legit, I'm not sure what you are implying
 * rickspencer3 backpedals furiously
<robru> lol
<rickspencer3> robru, tbh, I am a pretty big jam band fan, and these bands distribute tons of free music via mp3 format
<robru> cool
 * rickspencer3 tries unloading all service
<rickspencer3> still crashes
<rickspencer3> robru, check the bug again, looks like it's gstreamer
<rickspencer3> shocker, I know
<rickspencer3> well, looks like RB is not playing nice with gstreamer
<rickspencer3> robru, jasoncwarner I added the crash file to the bug report
<jasoncwarner> thanks, rickspencer3
<jasoncwarner> I just tried it on my machine and no problem.
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner, as you know ...
<rickspencer3> any bug that interferes with Taylor Swift
<jasoncwarner> installing new build in a VM to give it a go as well
<rickspencer3> automatic Critical
<rickspencer3> stop the line
<jasoncwarner> rickspencer3 lol...totally understandable!
<robru> rickspencer3, thanks a lot! I had a kernel oops while trying to reproduce your bug!
<rickspencer3> robru, wow
<robru> first one in about 10 years, too
<rickspencer3> it seems like RB shouldn't really be able to trigger a kernel panic, tbh ;)
<rickspencer3> don't know what you're doing there :)
<robru> yeah, dunno. probably just did one too many dist-upgrades without rebooting
<sarnold> KVM's been causing oopses lately.. were you testing in a VM?
<mhall119> robru: about a month ago, right after saucy got a new kernel, I was getting panics every other day
<mhall119> loads of fun
<robru> yikes
<robru> sarnold, nope, right on the host system
<mdeslaur> mterry: what sets $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<mdeslaur> ah, gnome-session
<mdeslaur> hrm, upstart needs to set it to now I guess
<ogra_> lightdm should
<ogra_> since it has the session selector
<mdeslaur> ogra_: it doesn't seem to be...gnome-screensaver is starting without $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP being set
<mdeslaur> ogra_: oh, you mean it should currently, or it should be the one setting it?
<ogra_> it should currently and in the future
<ogra_> you can select the session in the greeter ... so some part of lightdm needs to set that var
<ogra_> since thats the place where you can change it
<mdeslaur> ogra_: ok, I'll file a bug against lightdm, thanks
<jbicha> ogra_: but what about other dm's?
<ogra_> jbicha, i would expect them to set it too indeed
<ogra_> $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP holds info about yoour current session
<jbicha> I don't think other dm's are going to do something just for Ubuntu
<jbicha> until 13.04 it was set by gnome-session
<mterry> ogra_, it would need a special .desktop key for that, which is currently put inside the gnome-session .desktop files, instead of the lightdm .desktop files
<ogra_> so wherever you can select the sessiion there it needs to be set
<ogra_> ah
<mterry> jbicha, I really think that var is useful for any distro.  it's the only way to generically implement the desktop ShowIn spec
<mdeslaur> mterry: so currently processes that get started by init instead of gnome-session aren't getting it, which is causing a bunch of screen locking issues
<jbicha> but why can't it be done by either upstart or gnome-session?
<mdeslaur> mterry: what do you think I should file the bug against?
<mterry> mdeslaur, it would make sense to move the .desktop key into lightdm's files, so I'd go with lightdm.
<jbicha> I don't want things to be broken because someone uses Unity with gdm or kdm or whatever
<mterry> mdeslaur, and until we use lightdm on the touch device, ubuntu-session-touch can set it
<mterry> jbicha, how is upstart going to know which key to use?
<jbicha> hmm, well why aren't we using gnome-session any more?
<mterry> jbicha, I guess we felt we didn't need it?  And/or because it would pull in all the g* stack on the shiny touch platform
<jbicha> maybe gsettings org.gnome.desktop.session session-name
<mterry> jbicha, mdeslaur: really, I think each DM should set the value themselves.  Doing it in gnome-session was just the easiest way for us as a distro
<mterry> mdeslaur, maybe ubuntu-touch-session can set the var in its scripts
<mterry> jbicha, a gsetting would be user-wide, eh?  but if they log in with a different DM...
<jbicha> the dm should set that value
<jbicha> I don't know if they do except for gdm and lightdm though
<mdeslaur> mterry: ok, I've filed bug 1212408
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212408 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm needs to set $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212408
<mterry> jbicha, sorry, I might have used DM where I meant DE.  I figure the DE should set the value.
<mdeslaur> mterry: anyone in particular I should assign it to?
<mterry> ideally
<mterry> jbicha, no reason to prefer a gsetting key over an env var, especially for something intended for the widest possible spread of DEs
<mterry> mdeslaur, either robert_ancell or me
<mterry> mdeslaur, so....  robert_ancell  :)  Which may just reassign to me
<mdeslaur> mterry: thanks :)
<mterry> mdeslaur, is this just for touch?  or a generic problem?
<mdeslaur> mterry: I just notice on the desktop, haven't looked at touch
<mterry> mdeslaur, because maybe the better solution would be to just get ubuntu-session-touch to do it.  Robert and I can discuss
<mterry> mdeslaur, desktop?  Are we not using gnome-session with unity7 anymore?
<mdeslaur> mterry: init is starting a bunch of processes itself, including gnome-screensaver
<mdeslaur> and the indicators
<mterry> mdeslaur, ah...  so gnome-screensaver is now a sibling of gnome-session rather than a child?
<mdeslaur> mterry: exactly
<mterry> mdeslaur, yeah, looks like it has to be done by the DM (lightdm) then
<jbicha> then it will have to be done by all dm's
<mdeslaur> jbicha: there's no reason it can't be done in two places
<mdeslaur> gnome-session can continue doing it
<mterry> jbicha, I'm not sure of a better way.  The DE can't do it, because it's parallel to user-upstart.  system-upstart doesn't seem like the right place (too low, doesn't have info).  DM seems right
<cyphermox> robru: I'll release platform-api changes
<cyphermox> dah, everything just started on me
<JohnX> I have a quick question about a package in the gonme3-team PPA, is this the right place to ask?
<JohnX> It looks like something went wrong with the latest build of their build of webkitgtk 2.0.4 causing the libwebkitgtk .so file to be 600+ MB
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-15
<robru> JohnX, I would ask jbicha about that, but he doesn't seem to be on right now.
<JohnX> robru, thanks. I'll try to catch jbicha if he gets on. In the meantime I left a message via the launchpad ppa contact form. sooner or later someone else will go to install the builds from today and realize they take up an extra 1.2GB of space
<Mirv> robru: do you know any core dev that would still be online from your part of the globe?
<Mirv> just thinking about packaging change acks now that a lot of Europe has a day off today
<robru> Mirv, it's 10:30 in my part of the globe... ;-)
<Mirv> robru: I know, but you're there as well, so... :)
<Mirv> I wonder if we'd have any NZ/Australians.. I guess I need to stare at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<robru> Mirv, yeah, but I'm the only guy I know who keeps crazy hours, sorry ;-)
<Mirv> robru: ok, thanks :)
<robru> Mirv, funny actually, I was *just* about to sign off when you pinged me. g'night!
<Mirv> robru: excellent night!
<Mirv> hey, Germany isn't on the list, this should be promising
<Mirv> mm, except Bavaria and Saarland. complicated.
<TheMuso`> Mirv: I'm core dev, whats up?
<Mirv> TheMuso`: do you have access to QA VPN? we just have a deal that we must get +1 from core dev's before publishing packages with packaging contents. in this case there'd be this diff to ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.3+13.10.20130815-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> well, now also at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5987618/
<Mirv> s/contents/changes/
<Mirv> that one is about tvoss fixing a typo in the API, but since it's a packaging change it blocks autopublishing of the platform stack (+ sdk stack)
<Mirv> more exactly it's this commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/revision/118
<TheMuso`>                                               Mirv Ido have VPN access, but its not currently set up.
 * TheMuso` looks at pastebin.
<TheMuso`> Mirv: Hrm I've dealt with symbols before, but I don't feel comfortable dealing with symbols in a package I an unfamiliar with.
<TheMuso`> So whilst it *looks* ok to me, I don't feel I can comfortably give it an ack without really being sure that things are sane.
<Mirv> TheMuso`: ok, that's fine, I can try the Germans when they wake up
<TheMuso`> esp with any runtime deps.
<Mirv> usually didrocks does all the acks for me, but now both him and seb128 are having a holiday
<TheMuso`> Right.
<TheMuso`> And at a glance, that looks like a symbol rename to me... Do you know if any other packages use that symbol?
<TheMuso`> And from my limited knowledge, I would have thought that would also require a soname bump...
<Mirv> TheMuso`: I think the location API is very much work in progress at the moment, so I'm not sure how it's looked upon at the moment. but you're right.
<Mirv> I'll check with Thomas himself when he's here, and then with a core dev about acking it if ok
<TheMuso`> c
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<mlankhorst> hey
<asac> anyone knows if sil and didrocks are off today?
<asac> tvoss_: ok so france has a pub holiday today
<tvoss_> asac, thx
<asac> sil i dont know :(
<asac> Mirv: hey
<asac> Mirv: can you help tvoss_ setting up a daily-release thing?
<asac> tvoss_: ^^ he might be your man :)
<asac> robru: ^^ you maybe?
<tvoss_> Mirv, I would need ci and autolanding setup for lp:music-hub
<Mirv> asac/tvoss: sure, me / our team can help with that. I guess starting with debian/ that it currently lacks.
<Mirv> tvoss_: please set the maintainer to pspmteam and driver to some team that has ps-jenkins as a team member, so that I can ask QA team to set up the automerger.
<Mirv> like, phablet-team
<asac> Mirv: just curious: who from the QA team sets up the auto merger?
<asac> (usually?)
<Mirv> asac: I've asked fginther myself
<asac> good
<asac> maybe jibel? but he is on vacation, so not sure
<Mirv> most of Europe except us poor northerners are on vacation today
<asac> i am neither in germany
<asac> also north'ish :)
<asac> but not quiet yet i think
<asac> Mirv: what are they celebrating?
<Mirv> yeah, well UK and Germany are quite big exceptions to the most of Europe as well :)
<asac> christian stuff?
<Mirv> asac: I looked it up, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assumption_of_Mary - ie of Catholic origin
<Mirv> yep
<asac> ok so i guess south germany is also off :)... lazy folks
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have a question about X with touch screen. You remember that I have tested patches regarding this and this finally made the bug getting fixed in x-staging PPA for Saucy. Currently I am using this x-staging therefore. My questions: 1. will this fix get into 13.10 final? 2. If I switch back to the official repos and there switch to MIR as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Installing will I get a stable touch scre
<tkamppeter> en experience (no stuck button)?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: I've uploaded a new xserver for 1.14, which should fix the issues
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.14.2.901-2ubuntu1
<mlankhorst> hm why is that still in proposed
 * Laney sighs
<Laney> because of firefox autopkgtest
<Laney> is anyone looking at that?
<tjaalton> silly rhythmbox, fails to play a certain radio stream after upgrade to saucy
<tjaalton> huh, firefox blocks xserver?
<Laney> tests
<tjaalton> but how?
<Laney> depends trigger tests
<tjaalton> ah, I get it
<mlankhorst> funfun
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, thanks, I am trying it now ...
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-firefox/113/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleFull
<Laney> that's an annoying failure
<mlankhorst> no space left on device? :p
<Laney> yes
<Laney> when unpacking the source package even
<mlankhorst> indeed
<tjaalton> eh
<tjaalton> ok, my radio stream bug is lp1153934
<mlankhorst> oh
<mlankhorst> hm that would explain why fluendo was failing I guess
<fginther> robru, ping
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, hi
<rickspencer3> so, after I upgraded this laptop to saucy yesterday ...
<rickspencer3> when I start it up it thinks there is an external monitor attached
<rickspencer3> and there is not
<rickspencer3> it causes problems until I "turn off" the fake monitor in system settings
<rickspencer3> I'm dist-upgrading right now with the xorg-xserver, though
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: there might be, is it a hybrid ?:P
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, yeah, it's a hybrid
<mlankhorst> it's probably seeing the LCD screen twice
<mlankhorst> xrandr -q ?
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988942/
<mlankhorst> hm no, erroneously detecting VGA-1 as connected
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, about 2 years ago I used a dual monitor setup
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: can you file a bug against xorg and assign it to me?
<rickspencer3> my tiny brain suggests there is some config lying around
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, sure
<mlankhorst> if there is something lying around it would probably show up in the bug report
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1212677
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212677 in xorg (Ubuntu) "When starting up laptop thinks there is a vga monitor attached, but there is not" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> cyphermox: I've quoted ken, you and robru as the other people QA can contact if/when they get the intel machine back up
<cyphermox> Mirv: yup
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: does vga-1 still show up if you do xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink nouveau 0 ?
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, there is no output from that command
<mlankhorst> yeah it disables nouveau
<mlankhorst> hm for some reason it sets 1024x768 on nouveau, don't see why
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: I don't really see if 3.11 made it worse, did you try with 3.10 kernel?
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, no
<rickspencer3> this was a raving -> saucy upgrade
<mlankhorst> although from the looks of it, 3.11 might be the first one that worked properly with nouveau on that card
<rickspencer3> which, honestly, went amazingly well
<rickspencer3> this is the only real problem
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: yeah if I know in what kernel things went wrong it should be easier for me to pin down :-)
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, I fully accept the possibility that this is the first time the nvidia card has done anything interesting
<rickspencer3> such as worked
<mlankhorst> heheheh
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, hmmm
<rickspencer3> I don't think I would like to bisect between saucy and this kernel
<rickspencer3> that sounds time consuming
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, let me know if you see other reports like this
<mlankhorst> no saucy has a 3.10 kernel you could use, I just need to know roughly what kernel release has it first
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, ok
<rickspencer3> I was up to date with saucy
<rickspencer3> dist-upgraded day before yesterday
<rickspencer3> got the issue
<rickspencer3> I just dist-upgraded today but haven't rebooted yet
<mlankhorst> considering raring was 3.8 it shouldn't be hard to find :)
<mlankhorst> oh are you sure?
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, am I sure I haven't rebooted?
<rickspencer3> yes :)
<mlankhorst> your kernel log says 3.11
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, I came in < 1 hour ago
<rickspencer3> started my computer
<mlankhorst> oh that
<rickspencer3> ran a dist-upgrade
<rickspencer3> have not rebooted
<mlankhorst> yeah i thought after upgrading to saucy ;)
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, let me restart and see what happens
<rickspencer3> brb
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, the non-existent display is still there, but it remember my settings to keep it turned off
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, ironically, I do plan to attach a monitor to that vga port, I just don't happen to have a vga cable atm
<mlankhorst> hm it claims there are 2 vga-ports :P
<robru> asac, Mirv, fginther: pong. I am just waking up. what's up?
<fginther> robru, there was something about the phone-gap tests
<fginther> trying to remember...
<fginther> robru, nope, it was something else. I see the webapps stack is now being published, correct?
<robru> fginther, webapps has been green for a long time, hasn't it? I can't recall the last red we had. lately most of the reds come from unity/unity8
<fginther> robru, the webapp stack check step was removed "no tests until unity_webapps_qml is fixed"
<fginther> robru, looks like that was done 2 days ago
<asac> robru: sleep is for the weak i used to say (but not anymore)
<asac> :)
<asac> good morning
<robru> fginther, oh, right, forgot about qml. yeah, that has been an ongoing issue for webapps.
<robru> asac, hello
<ogra_> sleep is for the week ...
<ogra_> you always tyop that
<ogra_> *typo :P
<robru> fginther, sorry, wait, are you saying that webapps is no longer running any tests for the whole stack? who the heck did that? they should have just disabled tests for unity-webapps-qml
<asac> ogra_: hehe
<fginther> robru,"extracheck: False"
<fginther> robru, looks like unity_webapps_qml was the only test defined
<robru> fginther, are we talking specifically about autopilot tests? because other webapps had unit tests running during build.
<fginther> robru, right, just the autopilot tests
<robru> fginther, oh, I guess that's ok then. yeah, -qml was the only one with an autopilot test.
<robru> fginther, i don't understand the -qml failures myself, but vrruiz and alex-abreu are working on it. it seems to be quite the challenge (I've seen a handful of branches merged claiming to fix it, but they don't fix it)
<fginther> robru, I'm trying to figure out if there is a timeline for when this needs to work again
<fginther> obviously as soon as possible, but does didrocks have some further specificatin?
<robru> fginther, not that I'm aware of. the -qml failures have been escalated to pat and it's a top priority as far as I understand.
<fginther> robru, ok, sounds like the right things have happened. thanks
<robru> fginther, you're welcome
<Saviq> cyphermox, do you know what's happening with unity daily release?
<Saviq> cyphermox, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1019/ doesn't look good
<cyphermox> Saviq: I was following it before, now eating
<cyphermox> just a second, I'll look
<Saviq> cyphermox, enjoy
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> Saviq: I don't know what's up with that, I'll wait until they're all done and then I'll ping the responsible :)
<Saviq> cyphermox, ok :)
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, I'm about to plug a real vga monitor into my laptop
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> here goes
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, no love
<rickspencer3> won't output to the real display
<rickspencer3> at least, I can't figure out how to configure it to do so
<robru> cyphermox, can I get you to preNEW https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/poppler-qml-plugin/trunk ? thanks!
<cyphermox> robru: preNEW?
<cyphermox> you mean packaging review?
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, can't you do that? I need an archive admin to pre-approve the packaging before uploading to universe.
<robru> cyphermox, I did a bunch of packaging work already, just running it through pbuilder now to check the deps
<cyphermox> robru: yes, I can review it and upload
<cyphermox> but then it will need to be reviewed by an archive admin ;)
<robru> cyphermox, I thought you were an archive admin?
<cyphermox> robru: no ;)
<robru> cyphermox, at the meeting last tuesday you said you were avaialble for reviewing manually published packaging changes? what is it that grants you that priveledge?
<cyphermox> I thought you guys meant reviewing packaging changes and sponsoring
<cyphermox> I have upload rights
<cyphermox> I can't NEW stuff from the queue
<robru> so there's a difference between "upload rights" and "archive admin"?
<cyphermox> yes
<robru> this is news to me
<cyphermox> archive admins can review packages in teh saucy queue, like new binary or source packages, to triple-check copyright and things like that
<cyphermox> a kind of last sanity check for new things coming in, or once we're in freeze to avoid breakage
<cyphermox> but there's more general upload privilege which just about anyone can have, to push things into the queue
<cyphermox> robru: I'd point you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers ;)
<ogra_> robru, upload rights are a privilege ... archive admin is a duty ... luckily they dont come as a package
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox: thanks. so ignorant of the process that i didn't realize there was a difference
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: erm it should work afaik
<cyphermox> robru: I've mentioned before happily volunteering for AA
<ogra_> archive admins can bump your build score :) it is good to know what bribes they take
<cyphermox> ogra_: topic on -release...
<ogra_> haha, i forgot that one
<ogra_> (it used to list chocolate and fuzzy teddybears too in the past)
<cyphermox> ohh, I missed that
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, no love
<rickspencer3> the external monitor seems to be detected, but stays blank
<mlankhorst> hm fun
<mlankhorst> any error showing up in dmesg?
<cyphermox> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/poppler-qml-plugin/bootstrap/+merge/180412
<cyphermox> robru: also, https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity-mir/bootstrap/+merge/180415
<cyphermox> ^ if you have time to help out a bit
<robru> cyphermox, absolutely
<robru> cyphermox, fginther: are either of you familiar with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5990512/ I can't seem to update the sdk stack with the new poppler job in it.
<fginther> robru, does the u1db-qt branch have the right ownership?
<fginther> robru, hmm, probably not, ps jenkins is a member of the owning team
<robru> fginther, I dunno...
<robru> fginther, wait, "probably not" the right ownership, or "probably not" the problem?
<fginther> probably not the problem
<fginther> it looks like the right ownership
<robru> fginther, oh, probably just that *I* don't have the right group membership for that branch. can somebody update sdk stack for me? ;-)
<fginther> robru, I'm afraid I can't
<robru> cyphermox, ^ ?
<fginther> robru, can you run it as ps jenkins bot?
<robru> fginther, er, no?
<fginther> robru, for example, can you log into the machine that runs the jenkins jobs and run your script there
<robru> fginther, ... no
<rickspencer3> hey robru ... so I think I got an aport report for my RB crasher:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1212847
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212847 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with signal 7 in rb_player_gst_find_element_with_property()" [Undecided,New]
<robru> rickspencer3, great!
<robru> rickspencer3, that'll go a long way to a solution.
<cyphermox> robru: that's going to be painful
<robru> cyphermox, which, my pastebin or rick's rb bug? ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: I don't know why it says its locked
<cyphermox> your pastebin ;D
<robru> cyphermox, last time I saw this error, I ran it again and it worked fine. but this time I got this error three times in a row, no idea how to fix it
<cyphermox> robru: give me a second I'll try something
<robru> cyphermox, give me a sec, I just joined the group that owns that branch, maybe that'll do it
<cyphermox> ah, possibly yes
<robru> totally just worked ;-)
<cyphermox> makes sense ;)
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> robru: can I let you handle the rest of stuff for daily-release until later?
<robru> cyphermox, alright, poppler-qml-plugin job is showing up in jenkins now. so that'll run in under 2hrs.
<cyphermox> I'd be back in about 5 or 6 hours
<robru> cyphermox, wait, what rest of the stuff?
<cyphermox> well, you know, daily-release in general
<cyphermox> if you added poppler we're good, I think
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, ok, I thought I was done ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, I'm headed out in 2hrs myself
<cyphermox> we'll still need to add unity-mir but I'd like to know if sil didn't intend to do something first
<cyphermox> oh?
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, dinner plans.
<robru> cyphermox, surely it'll be fine if left alone for a couple hours?
<cyphermox> there should be a build starting in half an hour or so
<cyphermox> but yeah, it should be good
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I'll keep tabs on that one
<cyphermox> I'll be online on gtalk and stuff, ping me if there's anything
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I'll also be back on later so we can both catch up on any problems
<cyphermox> great
<cyphermox> perhaps I'll pack my laptop just to be on the safe side
<cyphermox> bbl
<robru> fginther, still around? can you set up lp:poppler-qml-plugin for CI?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-16
<cyphermox> Robru: everything is going well?
<robru> cyphermox, poppler failed due to source package name / launchpad project name mismatch. I proposed a branch to fix ti
<robru> cyphermox, but we don't have CI on it, so I'm just gonna merge it manually.
<robru> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/poppler-qml-plugin/source-package/+merge/180443 trivial if you wanna look
<cyphermox> Sure hold on while I get my laptop
<robru> cyphermox, k, but I gotta run soon (just waiting for my ride to pick me up)
<robru> cyphermox, my ride's here, it's just a 2-line trivial rename though ;-)
<robru> gonna merge it
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> yeah that's good
<cyphermox> you could have left the binary name as it was
<cyphermox> but in reality it doesn't matter
<cyphermox> anything I need to look at ?
<robru> cyphermox, no, I did leave the binary name. only source name and changelog changed
<cyphermox> indeed, I just saw wrong
<robru> cyphermox, i think indicators might need a manual publish (it was yellow, didn't have time to look). of course unity has ongoing issues I don't know much about
<cyphermox> ok, I'll take a look
<robru> cyphermox, I'll be back in a few hours, wouldn't mind talking more about this stuff
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'll be on an off for the next few hours still, at an outdoor show on 3G ;)
<robru> nice. cya!
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> robru: I published the indicators
<cyphermox> bbl
<robru> cyphermox, just got back.
<robru> cyphermox, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/160/artifact/packaging_changes_poppler-qml-plugin_0.1.1+13.10.20130816-0ubuntu1.diff I guess we need didrocks for this
<robru> cyphermox, I know today was a holiday in france but did didrocks take friday off too? we might need to find a different archive admin...
<TheMuso> robru: You could check the calendar...
<robru> TheMuso, I *could*, but I'm away from home at the moment and I forgot to bring my yubikey with me, so I'm locked out of a lot of canonical internal sites at the moment.
<Mirv> cyphermox / robru: I had added a big note on the status page about the -intel downtime, removed it now as everything on the machine seems ok again?
<robru> Mirv, yay? I'm not familiar with the issue ;-)
<Mirv> robru: the one I e-mailed about?
<Mirv> the QA team then had reported after I had left that the intel machine was brought back online, seems ok now
<robru> Mirv, right, you emailed that it was down.
<robru> ok
<robru> good then.
<Mirv> robru: is the status page otherwise up-to-date, I don't see any notes on the Apps even though it's not publishing successfully? has someone been contacted or something about its failures?
<Mirv> robru: so this https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3 page was the one that needs to be always updated to reflect what's the status of the stacks
<robru> Mirv, I dunno, I updated it recently, but seeing as it runs every 4 hours there's likely some new problem not on there yet
<Mirv> robru: the Apps seems to have failed for the last four runs, though
<robru> Mirv, well, I'm sorry, but I missed that one
<Mirv> robru: ok, I'll look at it, seems like new packages being installed ie. needs cupstream2distro-config changes
<Mirv> robru: we'll just need to have the hangout like sil2100 suggested so that you'll get some of the routine we've been having when the builds always happened in the UTC morning :)
<Mirv> cyphermox or kenvandine as well, the Apps should have been caught by all
<robru> Mirv, hehe, to be honest, jenkins has trained me to ignore the first red thing in a list of status dots, because it's usually just the "head" job that doesn't provide any useful info about the failures of the subjobs. so I totally didn't notice at all that it was a real job that was really failing.
<robru> Mirv, I'll try to keep a better eye on it. definitely looking forward to learning more about this stuff, because having responsibility for the whole thing is a lot more work than just waking up and poking at friends/webapps once per day.
<Mirv> robru: yeah, the head job doesn't tell much but it tells that there's something beneath it failing. in essence now it has recently been changed so that if on the front page there's anything non-green, there's a problem.
<Mirv> robru: yeah, lots of new things to learn, including what I did learn after the intel machine went down yesterday and at least I had a chaos in trying to resolve it if no-one else :)
<Mirv> in the end when remote power cycling didn't work it was clear that it needs to be resolved physically at the location
<robru> Mirv, but what I mean is that if you look at this page: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/ the very first red dot is just the "head" job, clicking on it doesn't tell you anything useful. so you have to look for the lower red dots, which provide useful error messages. but on this page: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/ the first dot is red also, but it's not a "head" job, it's a real job that
<robru> needs to be paid attention to.
<robru> Mirv, so I used to just have bookmarks that went directly to the friends/webapps pages, and I got in the habit of just outright ignoring that first "head" job, because it never says anything useful about what failed.
<cyphermox> robru: re preNEW, just ping somebody in #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> robru: it doesn't say but it says that something below has failed. so for example http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/ now shows that Apps, SDK, Unity and Unity8 have an issue
<cyphermox> whatever that's supposed to be... it's likely just didrocks magic archive machine rsync thingamajig so that things get synced
<Mirv> robru: Apps has missing packages (if you click at the check job, then the latest 208 from the left, then the "1028" in the middle, then the "autopilot-intel", and then the "Console" from the left and scroll to bottom
<Mirv> robru: the key is to click click click far enough the chain and try to understand the messy UI of Jenkins. eventually it makes sense.
<robru> Mirv, yes, exactly. so when i see that first red dot, I instinctually just look below for what is really failing, thus ignoring the first red dot. so i've been ignoring the app stack.
<Mirv> cyphermox: do you know how to get ^ from eg. Apps failure to the core of the problem ("E: The following additional packages will be installed:")?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> are you asking how or asking if I know?
<Mirv> cyphermox: asking if you know, just because I don't know what you know, plus Apps stack wasn't acted upon with its failing to release
<cyphermox> things fail to release all the time. Issues happen. It probably just slipped by within all the similar-looking autopilot job tabs in my browser
<Mirv> Unity and Unity8 have also been failing for the last 14 hours after the intel got fixed
<cyphermox> yes
<Mirv> cyphermox: yeah, on the cu2d page we should have all green or otherwise update the status page to reflect what's wrong and being done
<cyphermox> tests are failing, I notified Saviq about unity8, turned out to be something missing from unity
<cyphermox> then I'm guessing the unity tests failed as well which prevented release
<Mirv> the unity is failing now even more badly after there was some fix in there, it seems
<cyphermox> right
<Mirv> those are now somehow interdependent and both failing, I'll ping Saviq today on trying to resolve that
<robru> Mirv, i have no clue about unity stuff. I got the impression that sil was working on that.
<Mirv> Apps is really just about new package dependencies so needs a config change
<cyphermox> let bregma know too
<Mirv> robru: yeah the new rule is, as talked on tuesday, that everyone will take care of all stacks on their "shift". so I'll check stuff first in the new day and then sil2100 wakes a couple of hours later and joins the effort.
<Mirv> cyphermox: ok, I'll
<cyphermox> he's the contact for Unity
<Mirv> mhr3 added something in lp:unity to fix lp:unity8 yesterday, and now there are 170 failing tests in unity :P
<cyphermox> seems like this might be some bamf fun perhaps, kind of like for the indicators </uneducated guess>
<cyphermox> Mirv: however, perhaps key to this is that we shouldn't be fighting everything to fix them ourselves -- I think everyone has other tasks too
<Mirv> cyphermox / robru: did you talk about the poppler-qml-plugin and publishing it?
<cyphermox> that's why we have the contacts for every stack to prod at until things get resolved
<cyphermox> Mirv: yes
<Mirv> there was some whitelist didier used to add new source package to?
<cyphermox> robru will ping the archive admins I guess?
<cyphermox> there is
<Mirv> yeah, it'd be nice to get documented where it is and who can access it, since eventually didrocks will be on holiday as well
<Mirv> so I won't publish SDK stack until that's resolved
<cyphermox> robru: unless you're about to leave, in which case Mirv could do it
<cyphermox> Mirv: it's already documented, in theory
<cyphermox> only accessible by archive admins
<robru> cyphermox / Mirv: actually I'm on my way to bed. can one of you ping an archive admin for preNEWing?
<Mirv> cyphermox: ok, so it's not part of the cu2d system? that's good news actually.
<cyphermox> cjwatson possibly knows about it
<Mirv> ok, I'll, shouldn't you both be in bed? :)
<cyphermox> Mirv: no, not part of the cu2d system per se, it's all on the archive machine
<cyphermox> yes, definitely
<cyphermox> it's Friday here now
<cyphermox> past midnight ;)
<robru> 10:30 PM here, yah. time for bed ;-)
<Mirv> 07:36am, past midnight as well, just had sleep in between :)
<robru> Mirv, cyphermox: ok, goodnight.
<Mirv> goodnight
 * cyphermox signs off too
<cyphermox> better get some sleep before attacking bluetooth and finishing my NM dbus hack tomrrow ;)
<cyphermox> Mirv: have a good day
<Mirv> thanks!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Mirv> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey Mirv, how are things?
<Mirv> seb128: yesterday was pretty bad as dx-autopilot-intel broke and I was alone, but it got resolved in the evening :)
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, I saw your email on the list :/
<Mirv> even remote power switching (which I learned via veebers) didn't help so rfowler needed to physically access the machine
<Mirv> now I guess it's relatively ok, Unity & Unity8 having problems and they're being looked into (at least unity8 one)
<Mirv> morning sil2100
<asac> ok ... online accounts is screwed here :)
 * asac dist-upgrades
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<seb128> dpm, do you know what "Automated Suggestions" are on lp translations?
<sil2100> Mirv: morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: as for Apps - I see new dependencies of the stack, do you have a branch for that or can I push one?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, like it says in the status, "cu2d-config change pending approval" -> https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/apps_add_new_packages/+merge/180472
<sil2100> Mirv: approved, I'll redeploy the stack so that you don't waste your time ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, feel free, thanks!
<dpm> morning seb128. Do you have a link to a page showing that? What we have in LP is "global suggestions" (although I think we only name them as "suggestions"). LP scans all projects it has registered and if there is an original string matching the one of the project you're looking at, it shows all translations coming from other projects as suggestions. Is this what you were looking at?
<seb128> dpm, no, we were looking at the packaging guide with dholbach and some of the strings have automated suggestions, which seems weird
<seb128> let me find an example
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/fr/26/+translate
<seb128> " Used in po-ubuntu-packaging-guide in Automated Suggestions for the Packaging Guide trunk by Pierre Slamich on 2013-01-05 "
<seb128> dpm, those strings are fairly specific, I would be surprised if they were shared by other projects
<dpm> seb128, ah, that's got nothing to do with LP, "Automated Suggestions" is a project Pierre Slamich created for the French team.
<seb128> crazy man ;-)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> "Automated Suggestions" is simply the name of the project that particular suggestion is coming from. A bit confusing, yeah :)
<seb128> I see, just found some emails on the french list about that
<dpm> he created it to be able to use global suggestions from there for other projects, especially for the package descriptions
<dpm> ok, cool
<seb128> dpm, thanks for the replies ;-)
<dpm> yw ;)
<seb128> ok, I'm going to be out for the rest of the day, taking the day off, if you need anything drop me an email though, I'm probably going to check those in the end of the afternoon in case
<seb128> good friday everyone
<seb128> see you on monday
<Mirv> good day to you, seb128
<seb128> thanks! ;-)
<sil2100> Oh noes!
<sil2100> With seb gone, who will we ping about archive-related things?
<Mirv> sil2100: we improvise, look at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<Laney> #ubuntu-release
<Laney> or any developer
<Laney> or the sponsoring queue
<chrisccoulson> happy friday!
<sil2100> Mirv: indicators finished \o/ But we need an archive admin to ACK
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, handling
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm also poking someone
<sil2100> Eeeek
<dpm> hi Laney, are the the language and timezone settings supposed to work in the settings app, or are they just placeholders? I'm testing them on yesterday's image and they offer a selection of languages/countries, but I can't select any of them
<Laney> dpm: broken on the touch images because we don't have policykit there yet :|
<Laney> well, I don't know about language (guessing someone else did that while I've been away) but that is true for tz
<Laney> should work on the desktop
<dpm> Laney, ah, ok, no worries, I was just curious. Any ideas when policykit will land on the images?
<Laney> no, I heard it relies on lightdm doing something
<dpm> ok, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: wow, unity-webapps-qml ready for publishing?
<Mirv> besides an ack
<sil2100> hmm, don't remember doing much with it recently
<sil2100> Mirv: I see robru worked on it \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: it was supposed to be disabled so maybe re-enabled again?
<sil2100> Mirv: well, the tests pass so it seems the bugs got fixed finally
<sil2100> Mirv: and robru re-enabled it
<Mirv> sil2100: right, that's awesome
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1211352
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211352 in unity-webapps-qml (Ubuntu) "Could not create desktop file" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> robru: you rock!
<sil2100> Mirv: so let's get some core-dev's looking at the diff!
<sil2100> I'll take that
<Mirv> sil2100: feel free :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! As for unity-mir, since I see you added a bootstrapping changelog entry, let's maybe wait with daily-releasing it until they have integration tests, what do you think?
<sil2100> cyphermox: (wrote you an e-mail about it)
<sil2100> cyphermox: and please use the spreadsheet to indicate on what you are working on and looking what is being worked on as well!
<sil2100> cyphermox: since due to timezone differences this is the only way we can synchronize
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing webapps
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, I think we need to re-run Apps stack, since the check job had problems with the container
<sil2100> (we still have some time till next release I think)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll do that once unity finishes
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, so it seems. depends on how long unity takes, but maybe there'd be time after that.
<Mirv> unity i386 is still building, so it'll be quite near 2pm run before the check will be ready
<Riddell> what's the current user setup tool in ubuntu desktop?
<Mirv> Riddell: seems to be 'gnome-control-center user-accounts'
<Riddell> thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so let's wait for the next run to kick Apps properly
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, it's going to be tough call for even the unity to finish. started 24minutes ago
<sil2100> kenvandine: hello!
<sil2100> kenvandine: I know you're *very* busy recently, but I wonder if you could sponsor/NEW a new package for me? Since I can't catch any other MOTU guys that could do that
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's about mediascanner - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1212993 <- we'll be daily-releasing it later, but now we want to get it in at least
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212993 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mediascanner" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> sil2100: just checked it still - urgent, unity ready, needs two acks
<Mirv> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity_7.0.11+13.10.20130816.2-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_nux_4.0.2+13.10.20130816.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Awesome!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping ^ !
<sil2100> Mirv: the nux change is OK, as it has been already approved by Didier
<sil2100> Mirv: (we actualy thought it was already released)
<sil2100> Mirv: we need to find someone to ACK the libunity part, let me find someone
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: can anyone of you ACK the libunity packaging change for daily-release?
<Mirv> sil2100: I can see that, the commit with the packaging change is directly approved by Didier
<Mirv> so that's ok
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, hopefully you can -P during the next 20mins, I'm off but wishing to see green unity soon :)
<sil2100> Ogra +1'ed, so I publish!
<Mirv> sil2100: great!
<sil2100> Without didrocks and seb128 it's really difficult ;)
 * sil2100 wants to become a core-dev finally
<kenvandine> sil2100, Mirv: looking
<kenvandine> ah, looks like someone published it :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, it was a crazy ride ;p
<sil2100> kenvandine: since we needed it before last tick
<kenvandine> i see sdk and indicators need publishing too
<kenvandine> sil2100, indicators stack says it's blocked on failing tests, but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore
<kenvandine> packaging changes
<sil2100> kenvandine: ouch! Indicators we didn't want to publish ;/
<kenvandine> ok, i won't then
<sil2100> kenvandine: the reason is:
<sil2100> kenvandine: we already have the same fix published
<sil2100> kenvandine: so it's an invalid publish attempt due to the socket not syncing in time
<sil2100> kenvandine: since we published the fixed libusermetrics a few minutes before the release start, and even though it got released, when indicators fired up it wasn't still visible in the archive
<sil2100> kenvandine: ;p
<sil2100> kenvandine: because it was a very important fix we wanted it out to unblock other stacks before the next tick
<kenvandine> ok, can you update the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> kenvandine: it should go green during this run so no problem \o/
<kenvandine> the reason on there now is clearly outdated :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah, you were looking at raring
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: saucy is more to the up, and it's mentioned in the second column I think?
<kenvandine> i didn't realize that was a heading :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: :D
<sil2100> kenvandine: in the Misc issues not blocking is a comment if anything
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks for taking care of the stack status though!
<kenvandine> ping me if you need me, i need to try to focus on other tasks for now :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: of course, you'll be overused since you can ACK our packaging changes ;)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: sil2100: ok to publish misc?
<sil2100> cyphermox: it needs pre-NEWing - can you do that?
<cyphermox> argh, nevermind I see those are new source pacakges too
<cyphermox> no, I can't
<sil2100> Without didrocks it's so much troublesome!
<cyphermox> but I'll look up the info on how to do it, and ping an archive admin
<sil2100> kenvandine: can you do a packaging review for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-mediascanner/packaging_review/+merge/180593
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: we need one of you to ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-mediascanner/packaging_review/+merge/180593 as well
<sil2100> Could you?
<cyphermox> sure
<sil2100> Thank you!
<cyphermox> sil2100: can you just finish checking unity-mir and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/unity-mir_daily/+merge/180594  ?
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you get my e-mail? I was wondering if maybe we could wait till Tuesday for integration tests
<sil2100> cyphermox: since greyback said he'll be working on those next week
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'm always a bit reluctant about components with no testing at all
<sil2100> cyphermox: my idea was to maybe wait till Tuesday if the tests are done, if not - we forcefully add it to the stack, since FF is near - but there is chance there will be some by that time already
<cyphermox> sil2100: it has unit tests
<cyphermox> some stuff does need to land, ask sergiusens if it's rush
<cyphermox> you can ask in #ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> cyphermox: I know, but still didrocks recommendation was to not daily-release without integration tests if those make sense and are possible to do - greyback says those need some work, but maybe it would be possible to do some basic ones till Thuesday
<sil2100> But I'll poke him about severity
<greyback> sil2100: severity?
<cyphermox> greyback: how badly sergiusens and others need unity-mir to land before Tuesday
<greyback> cyphermox: understood
<sil2100> cyphermox: heh! Good catch with the Format field, it seems my pastebin had something different in it! Didn't notice it
<sil2100> cyphermox: so wrong thing pasted ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: also, it would be best to explicitly create debian/source/format and put 1.0 in it
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok! Doing that too
<sil2100> cyphermox: pushed
<sil2100> cyphermox: fixed all the issues, I'll merge it in now (since it's anyway no-auto-merger)
<cyphermox> ack
<sil2100> cyphermox: can you ACK packaging changes for gallery-app? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+13.10.20130816.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's missing the deps-addition changelog entry, but that's minor
<Laney> it's minor each time but seems to happen every time
<Laney> people need to be gotten in the habit of doing it
<sil2100> Laney: I think an e-mail to the ML will help, but let's do that next week
<sil2100> mterry: hi! Maybe you could ACK https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+13.10.20130816.3-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<sil2100> Anyoneee?
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe you could? ^
<Laney> you should fix that incorrect dependency instead of working around it imho
<sil2100> Well, upstream will deal with that in the next version probably, for now as long as the core-devs are not against such a workaround, I can agree to let it publish
<stgraber> sil2100: Laney says to give him a diff and he'll upload it (then he left the room so I can't get any more details :))
<sil2100> No upload needed, just a ACK is enough ;) Since it's from daily-release, so I need some core-dev to ACK it so I can publish by pressing a button
<sil2100> Laney: so, you think it's ok? ;)
<sil2100> stgraber: can you ask him if he gives a green light for publishing that? :D
<Laney> I'm talking about a diff to fix libmediainfo correctly. We shouldn't be perpetuating hacks.
<Laney> I'm not sure I believe it though, given that libmediainfo deliberately drops that from Libs
<Laney> hyperair: seen that bug?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmediainfo/+bug/1212569
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212569 in libmediainfo (Ubuntu) "The dev package needs a dependency to libzen-dev" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> Laney: I wonder then
<sil2100> Laney: but as Olivier mentions, one package already did a workaround for that
<Laney> I know it might be easier to work around things but in the long term it's best to fix them properly
<Laney> yes, two is twice as bad :-)
<sil2100> Laney: just saying that others also think it's an issue ;)
<sil2100> Laney: ok, so maybe let's block Apps for now
<sil2100> Since I will have to finish up soon
<Laney> technical debt is bad
<sil2100> Will just note it down for management what's the reason
<sil2100> Laney: thanks for the review!
<mterry> sil2100, I probably shouldn't ack such things anymore, I don't directly work on daily-release stuff these days
<sil2100> mterry: I know, but all core-devs from daily-release are either busy or on holidays (didrocks and seb128)
<sil2100> mterry: and the requirement is 'any core-dev' ;)
<sil2100> Laney: if you fix the libmediainfo bit, could you mark the bug as fixed then?
<Laney> it will be closed properly
<sil2100> Laney: we'll poke upstream on Monday then to remove the workaround
<sil2100> Thank you
<Laney> I pinged hyperair who is the maintainer
<Laney> got to pay attention at debconf now
<Laney> see you
<robru> Mirv, thanks. good morning! EOD yet? still have time to talk about daily release stuff with me?
<robru> sil2100, good morning! good holiday?
<cyphermox> sil2100: btw, I am core dev.
<cyphermox> you guys are still mixing up core dev and archive admin ;)
<cyphermox> however, I agree with Laney we shouldn't perpetuate hacks
<sil2100> cyphermox: I know ;) I used that by accident when doing many things at once!
<sil2100> robru: hello! Weekend was cool, but today - busy as hell ;)
<sil2100> robru: since I didn't even eat properly today, let's 'hook up' on Monday, ok? ;)
<robru> sil2100, haha, ok. monday's good
<sil2100> robru: remember to check the spreadsheet for info on stack statuses
<robru> sil2100, oh, but I should mention I will not be available on tuesday, due to being on a train all day.
<sil2100> robru: ok, no problem ;)
<robru> yeah
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend! (after work)
<sil2100> See you guys
<hyperair> Laney: i see it now.
<cyphermox> kenvandine: robru: I'll publish ClickPackages now, seems all good to go
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx
<doomlord> anyone around who knows their way around compiz plugin source
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-17
<Laney> hyperair: thanks for fixing
<Mirv> robru: nope, that was 8pm and around that time I was having a dinner :)
<hyperair> Laney: synced. :)
<doomlord> ubuntu unity uses a fork of compiz? things like the scale plugin?
<doomlord> anyone around ?  could anyone advise how to get and build the compiz source for ubuntu
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-18
<mlankhorst> Laney: ugh, I dreamed that you told me to add m nick to /hilight and respond more often about work stuff when I'm not working o.O
<Laney> mlankhorst: O_O
<Laney> am I that bad? :P
<mlankhorst> I have no idea why I dreamt that
<Laney> i'm flattered
<mlankhorst> but that point I realized it was a dream
<Mirv> doomlord: it's using upstream compiz (https://code.launchpad.net/compiz) but has a couple of small distro patches. the only relevant patch seems to be the one that modifies several default settings from upstream defaults.
<Mirv> ie modifying the xml files of various plugins
<doomlord> hi
<doomlord> some time ago i tried to compile compiz from their own git repository and it broke my ssytem when it installed - so i figured it would be better to get it from launchpad
<doomlord> i've tried some guides, but as yet haven't managed to compile it (i've got something else smaller & similar, 'skippy-xd',that i can use to try something similar to what i have in mind, but compiz-scale+expo would be best by far, i like the unity desktop generally )
<robru> doomlord, have you tried 'apt-get source compiz' ? that'll bring in all the distropatches so that you can compile it exactly as it exists in distro.
<doomlord> "apt-get source".. no i haven't only "build-deps", thanks i'll try. at the momnet i'm still hacking away at the vastly simpler "skippy-xd" to get the functionality I want in a lightweight setup & 2d fallback.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-11
<TheMuso> Is anybody able to get past the tutorial with the swiping on ubuntu-desktop-next with the mouse? I can't do anything to get to the dashboard/launcher and past the tutorial.
<didrocks> morning!
<willcooke> morning desktopers
 * willcooke curses jet lag
<didrocks> hey willcooke. easy trip back?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> didrocks, upgrade baby!!!
<didrocks> willcooke: business?
<willcooke> yup \0/
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> we were not that lucky :p
<willcooke> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nljynSQuLFQ/U-YsFUquXZI/AAAAAAAAHws/BRh1woIlYQE/w1207-h905-no/IMG_0617.JPG
<willcooke> seb128, you want to talk this morning?
<didrocks> this looks like more 1st class than business even :)
<didrocks> hope you enjoyed it :)
<willcooke> FJKong, hope you got the 1:1 cancellation through.  I figured we're in sync already.
<seb128> willcooke, talk? oh, 1-1, I think we can skip
<willcooke> seb128, figured as much.
<seb128> ;-)
<willcooke> I will be brain dumping in to a gdoc or something today and then we can sync up later
<FJKong> willcooke: yes
<FJKong> willcooke: np for me
<willcooke> FJKong, cool.  BTW, my son is very excited to have Uncle FJ :)
<FJKong> willcooke: lol, cool
 * TheMuso waves. Hope you're all recovering from the trip. :)
<willcooke> howdy TheMuso
<willcooke> TheMuso, the usual waking up at 3am thing - same old, same old :)
<TheMuso> Greetings willcooke. You were lucky to get an upgrade. :)
<willcooke> TheMuso, oh the "big fish" got their upgrade too :)  didrocks is a rock star in China, they have his face on their t shirts.
<willcooke> we all got lucky I think
<didrocks> only on XL ones, because of "big head" :)
<willcooke> :D
<TheMuso> LOL
<mitya57> Hi, does anybody know why compiz in utopic is older than in trusty-updates? That is creating some issues during upgrade, because of not matching libmetacity versions. (bug 1351480)
<ubot5> bug 1351480 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz in utopic is older than in Trusty-updates" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351480
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> one for seb128 I think.
<seb128> well "because the landing in trusty is more recent than the one in utopic, and versions used by the CI landing use the dates"
<seb128> or not in this case in fact, the version also have the serie in them
<seb128> seems like the compiz team bumped the version to 0.9.11.2 and didn't land that version yet in utopic
<seb128> one for bregma
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> yw
 * mitya57 waits for bregma then
<attente_> is compiz taking a lot of cpu for anyone?
<bregma> mitya57, there was a miscommunication on version bumping on the last Utopic release of Compiz (it should be 0.9.12-yadda.yadda), we'll be taking care of it shortly when we push some Metacity fixes
<seb128> mterry, hey! people are looking for you, better close IRC if you didn't get your coffee yet ;-)
<mterry> seb128, uh oh.  Haven't gotten to any disastrous emails yet, wonder why
<mitya57> bregma: Thanks for the response. By "Metacity fixes", you mean one of Alberts Muktupāvels' branches?
<seb128> mterry, the gcovr sync is making CI unhappy
<mterry> seb128, oh huh
<seb128> mterry, things hang and timeout and tests are red for ui toolkit, settings, and probably other things
<mterry> seb128, who's looking?
<mitya57> bregma: FYI, the current compiz in utopic is built without Metacity support.
<seb128> mterry, nobody, I think the CI team was waiting for you, since you did the sync
<mterry> seb128, I guess I meant who specifically is looking for me  :)  The whole team?  ::gulp::
<seb128> mterry, psivaa is/was I think
<mterry> seb128, thanks for letting me know!  No good sync goes unpunished  :)
<seb128> yw!
<bregma> mitya57, I think albertsmuktupavels MPs are required to get the Metacity support in Compiz to even build on Utopic
<willcooke> qengho, are you aware of a general issue of Chromium crashing when downloading files?  I've had it happen a few times, but it's probably just me
<qengho> willcooke: I haven't seen it or heard of it. Do you mind debugging?  Install chromium-browser-dbg package, and in terminal, "chromium-browser -g" .  "r".  "bt" at crash.
<willcooke> qengho, sure thing
<willcooke> le sigh
<willcooke> I thought I'd treat my boy the new Lego Movie game on PS3
<willcooke> I bought it from the PS3 store.  It's about a 6GB download.
<willcooke> I started it when I got home on Saturday
<willcooke> It's still going.
<kenvandine> seb128, what do you do to update the pot file for settings?
<seb128> kenvandine, don't
<kenvandine> bug 1349959
<ubot5> bug 1349959 in Ubuntu Translations ""Display brightness" message appears untranslated" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349959
<seb128> kenvandine, you would make https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-system-settings/i18n/+merge/230062 conflicts
<seb128> kenvandine, that widget should go away anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Phone ... mpt changed the design, the slider should move back to the indicator and that section should be replaced by a listitem pushing the other panel instead
<kenvandine> make sense
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, to reply to the question, in a builddir "cd obj.../po; make pot"
<seb128> to update the pot
<kenvandine> but then you sed out the paths or something right?
<seb128> well, I try to do that to have a smaller changeset, but it's not strictly required
<seb128> the content is fine without that
<seb128> we should fix the rule to use relative paths instead
<kenvandine> seb128, the brightness panel uses that component too
<kenvandine> i guess we should use the slider from the system components?
<seb128> kenvandine, right, which means the issue is still value
<seb128> that would be better, if there is one
<kenvandine> there is
<kenvandine> i used it for the volume control
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> oh... actually this isn't bad
<kenvandine> if we drop it from the battery panel
<kenvandine> then just move this to the brightness panel
<seb128> well, anyway, that issue is not a translation template one
<kenvandine> yeah... i know
<seb128> the component comes from the indicator
<kenvandine> it uses the QDBusActionGroup from the indicator
<seb128> right
<willcooke> popey, please send cal invite to didrocks too
<kenvandine> basically if it's just used in one place, we can move the qml file to the one place
<kenvandine> and it does the right thing
<willcooke> popey, we have team meeting at 1630 tomorrow, so could we be up first?
<popey> willcooke: done.
<popey> yes
<didrocks> accepted! thanks guys
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey, do you have any n-m precise upload planned? do you think you could have a look at uploading the fix on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/network-manager/+bug/1076458 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076458 in network-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "[network]: gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_device_get_udi()" [High,Triaged]
<cyphermox_> I thought this had been fixed already
<cyphermox_> anyway, yeah, I'll upload that today
<seb128> cyphermox_, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox_, seems not, the patch applies fine to the version from precise-updates
<cyphermox_> seb128: yeah, I might be thinking of something else
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, are you still working on gtk-csd support in unity?
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<Trevinho> seb128: I've done the work, but not submitted... As I had to polish a few things and then I moved to other stuff that was higher priority for trusty
<seb128> kenvandine, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-canvas-geometry-change/+merge/230306 ? should be an easy one ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, works great
<kenvandine> seb128, any idea why the text in that chart looks so bad?
<seb128> kenvandine, try https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-text-aliasing-workaround ?
<kenvandine> seb128, much better!
<seb128> ;-)
<willcooke_> food time - catch you later chaps
<kenvandine> still not as smooth as text in our sdk components
<seb128> enjoy!
<kenvandine> but significantly better in the chart than before
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, if you have another idea to improve that I'm listening
<kenvandine> i don't :)
<kenvandine> must have something to do with canvas
<kenvandine> and fillText
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> which i've never touched
<kenvandine> disabling antialias makes it look like it isn't antialiased :)
<kenvandine> which is expected
<kenvandine> with antialias it looks terribe
<seb128> yeah, that's weird
<kenvandine> maybe something about rendering canvas?
<seb128> dunno, but that's the toolkit doing, we don't have much control over that
<seb128> it's weird that not setting the property leads to different result than false/true value
<seb128> one of the 2 values should be the same as not setting it
<camako> I'm hitting this error --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1321959
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321959 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrade from trusty to utopic failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<camako> It's fixed for utopic but obviously it affects people upgrading from trusty.
<camako> Is there a workaround for trusty?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-12
<didrocks> morning
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks, I can only assume jetlag is involved here. :)
<didrocks> TheMuso: hey! a little, bit not that much, it's only 30 minutes earlier than usual :)
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
 * didrocks felt lonely on this channel :)
<seb128> hehe, no pitti this week, so nobody early!
<didrocks> yep ;)
<willcooke> greets
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> o/
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> mornin'
<willcooke> ha - typical.  Running chromium from gdb, and it doesn't crash when I download something anymore
<seb128> when it did, have you got a file in /var/crash?
<willcooke> didn't look tbh - quengo hooked me up with the debug build of Chromium so hopefully it will happen again soon
<seb128> you can still look, if you didn't empty the dir
<willcooke> ah yes
<willcooke> there is it
<willcooke> it is
<seb128> you can apport-unpack .crash <somedir> it and use gdb on the CoreDump
<willcooke> I'll have a go
<seb128> let me know if you need help on getting that to work
<seb128> but it's basically "apport-unpack .crash dir; cd dir; gdb /usr/bin/<binary> CoreDump"
<seb128> bah, since today chromium on utopic seems to give only error pages here :/
<seb128> qengho, is there a known issue (using i386 if that makes a difference)
<didrocks> going for a run
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<qengho> seb128: I'm looking into Cr broken pages. I don't see it on my amd64.
<qengho> seb128: is there anything in "dmesg" about it?
<seb128> qengho,
<seb128> [ 8715.000510] chromium-browse[19778]: segfault at 0 ip   (null) sp bff504cc error 14 in card0[a9712000+40000]
<qengho> "card0".  /me boggles.
<qengho> seb128: thanks
<seb128> qengho, errors in libv8.so as well
<qengho> seb128: reproduced. Thanks.
<seb128> qengho, yw! thanks for looking at it, let me know how it goes
<seb128> gatox, hey, do you think you are going to have some cycles to look at the update panel? You still have some work you started that didn't landed, and a stack of bugs assigned to you
<gatox> seb128, i know... i need to land a couple of branches of pay-ui that are almost ready, and after that i'll be working on system settings
<seb128> gatox, ok, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, when you comment approve and don't change the status, that's usually because you wait for CI?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but your's doesn't really need CI :)
<seb128> kenvandine, e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/update-label-tweaks/+merge/230264 can be toggled to accepted then?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you review that one liner as well?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/update-ubuntushaped-icons/+merge/230285
<kenvandine> done
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess we have enough to do another landing ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, not yet :)
<kenvandine> i have 2 more branches i want to land this morning :)
<kenvandine> reviewing now
<kenvandine> more dual sim related branches, nice to finally have passing CI :)
<kenvandine> just takes a little more time for manual testing
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm wondering if I'm having another toolkit issue :-(
<kenvandine> uh oh
<kenvandine> what's that?
<seb128> in the updates panel, the list of updates is not correctly aligned on the "install <n> updates" button
<seb128> the list has a "anchors.top: installAllButton.visible ? installAllButton.bottom : parent.top"
<seb128> if I change that to be ""anchors.top: installAllButton.bottom"
<seb128> which should be the same when installAllButton.visible = true
<seb128> there is no gap!
<seb128> it's like the listview content was not properly starting at the top for some reason when there is a change
<kenvandine> is the listview contentHeight set?
<seb128> yes
<seb128>         contentHeight: contentItem.childrenRect.height
<rickspencer3> willcooke, seb128 anything interesting happening with Unity 8 desktop image yet?
<rickspencer3> can sabdfl launch apps and stuff like that yet?
<seb128> rickspencer3, define "interesting"
<willcooke> :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, interesting == I can run some apps
<seb128> rickspencer3, it has daily builds
<willcooke> rickspencer3, you can launch, e.g., gedit
<rickspencer3> what about Touch apps?
<seb128> willcooke, you need manual tweaks for that
<rickspencer3> seb128, what could one do if they installed the daily image?
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can run/install it, run our core apps (like webbrowser, gallery, phone apps in the sidebar)
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can add an u1 account and install clicks from the store and run those
<seb128> well
<seb128> need to apt-get install qt5-defaults for that to work
<seb128> I emailed ubuntu-devel@ about the qt4 being default issue, but didn't get any traction from our qt guys
<seb128> not sure how to get things moving there :/
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I suppose focus on the phone customer right now is probably pretty distracting for them :/
<seb128> yes
<seb128> just saying, the desktop image is not very "interesting" because focus is on rtm
<seb128> and we don't get much traction to have people looking at our issues
<rickspencer3> seb128, maybe try pinging pmcgowan_ again, I think things may be loosening up
<seb128> k
<rickspencer3> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> ack
<rickspencer3> seb128, does anything run in the main stage yet?
<rickspencer3> and do other Qt and Gtk apps run at all?
<seb128> rickspencer3, the apps I listed before run in the main view
<seb128> webbrowser
<seb128> gallery
<seb128> camera IIRC
<seb128> Qt5 apps should run just fine
<seb128> Gtk apps, we landed the Mir backend in utopic
<seb128> you need to tweak the .desktop to have them listed in the dash though
<seb128> I can run gedit from stock utopic with a .desktop hack
<seb128> but input is not working
<seb128> nor are menus and other stuff
<seb128> mir is limited
<rickspencer3> willcooke, seb128 can you guys paste me a link to the image that I can pass on to sabdfl
<rickspencer3> and if there is a wiki, etc... for pointers to get rocking, that would be nice too
<seb128> rickspencer3, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/
<seb128> rickspencer3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<seb128> rickspencer3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session
<seb128> (the blueprint is referenced from the wiki as well)
<willcooke> hey seb128 - whats the model number of that touch screen HP laptop?
<willcooke> think I should get me some new hardware
<seb128> willcooke, hp?
<seb128> willcooke, the one I had in China was a Dell
<willcooke> Dell, HP - whatevs ;)
<seb128> inspiron 11 3000 serie
<seb128> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-11-3137/pd
<seb128> or http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-11-3147-laptop/pd
<seb128> seems to be the new serie
<seb128> the one I have is a 3137
<willcooke> ordered, thx seb128
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<willcooke> seb128, do you know if it's a standard laptop hdd?
<willcooke> like, I dont have to order a "slim" replacement or anything
<willcooke> going to order a cheapo sdd
<seb128> I don't know, sorry
<willcooke> I'll take a punt on it, I reckon it will be
<willcooke> actually - google
<seb128> seems to be "9.5MM, 2.5""
<willcooke> perfect, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> willcooke, http://www.myfixguide.com/manual/dell-inspiron-11-3147-disassembly/
<seb128> has a guide on how to get to the disk with a photo of it
<jdstrand> bregma: hi! are there known bugs on multimonitor with unity7 on utopic?
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> yw!
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: There are some issues, yes.  Do you have a specific issue in mind?
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: today I hotplugged my external monitor into my vga port on my thinkpad x201s (intel). I have it setup to turn off the laptop display and use the external. the external came up, but unity did not adjust the size and was frozen
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: I had to stop lightdm. I then tried to login and when I did, all I had was the launcher and an empty panel. nautilus did not even come up
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: I'm happy to file a bug or add info to an existing one
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Hmm, nothing we've touched in that area recently.
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: I haven't plugged into this monitor much since upgrading to utopic a couple of weeks ago
<jdstrand> when I upgraded to utopic, I has plugged into it
<jdstrand> then I hot unplugged and it crashed with similar symptoms
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Hmm, sounds like some config got screwed up, but not sure what.  Please file a bug and I'll give it some attention.
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: ack, thanks. against 'unity'?
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Could also be a graphics driver issue that is freaking out Unity.
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Yeah, unity is fine.  I'll change it if necessary.
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<jdstrand> it'll be a bit, I need to step into a meeting
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: I've been noticing some other weirdness wrt to drivers, so maybe related.
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: No worries, I'll look for it.
<seb128> hum, meeting it is!
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks, attente_ qengho - it's meeting time in 5....4.....3.....2......1..... now!   Who'd I miss?
<willcooke> curse you seb128
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> you beat me
<didrocks> ahah
<seb128> the indicator popped up a notification ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> willcooke, is tkamppeter off this week?
<brookswarner> morning guys
<seb128> not sure if you missed him in the list or if he's on vac
<willcooke> seb128, kinda - he's a the Open Printing summit
<seb128> k
<seb128> so list looks good to me
<didrocks> waow, short list, will be a short meeting :)
<seb128> FJKong might still be around/wanting to should
<seb128> to join
<willcooke> and happyaron
<FJKong> seb128: here
<seb128> happyaron stops earlier than that
<seb128> it's 11pm for them
<willcooke> hey FJKong
<FJKong> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey FJKong ;-)
<willcooke> FJKong is a night owl :D
<willcooke> hey brookswarner
<didrocks> FJKong: young coders :p
<brookswarner> welcome back willcooke
<FJKong> lol, I am a night bird
<willcooke> folks, brookswarner is the EM for Sustaining Engineering
<brookswarner> glad to hear you had a successful trip
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<willcooke> hey dgadomski
<seb128> hey dgadomski
<willcooke> welcome aboard
<brookswarner> thanks willcooke
<dgadomski> thanks! :)
<brookswarner> i been lurking for months but don't say much
<willcooke> Right - let's get this show on the road....
<seb128> dgadomski, is Daruisz I guess?
<didrocks> hey dgadomski
<brookswarner> seb128, correct
<willcooke> oh
<seb128> dgadomski, welcome on board!
<dgadomski> yes, it's Dariusz
<willcooke> before we syaty
<willcooke> start
<FJKong> hey dgadomski
<willcooke> didrocks and I were just on the Community Team hangout
<seb128> willcooke, you might want to add him to the roundtable list then
<seb128> willcooke, didrocks: how did it go?
<willcooke> it was good.  We talked about the work that didrocks is doing on the dev desktop
<didrocks> seb128: was fun, as usual. It seems the dev desktop has quite a bit of traction/interests
<willcooke> it was a very quick intro, once didrocks is back from hols we'll publish it more
<willcooke> right - let's get started then
<willcooke> seb128 you first?
<seb128> didrocks, nice ;-)
<seb128> k
<seb128> was in China for a week, back since yesterday. Quite some good discussions with the people working on Kylin, also about input methods in Ubuntu (using fcitx for Chinese)
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings bugsfixing, worked on
<seb128> ∘ text not smooth on the charge graph
<seb128> ∘ rotation not being handled correctly on the same widget
<seb128> ∘ error labels not wrapping as they should
<seb128> ∘ the apps list using rectangle icon rather than ubuntushaped ones
<seb128> • review u-s-s changes for others
<seb128> • some bugs triaging
<seb128> • reviewed a SRU change for precise
<seb128> • reviewed and approved didrock's udtc
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> (the first item is missing its dot, copy error)
<willcooke> seb128, do we want to talk more about fcitx now, or will we wait until next UOS?
<seb128> willcooke, next UOS is not good for this cycle, we are going to use mailing lists rather
<willcooke> ok, great
<seb128> I plan to email ubuntu-devel@ once the support for it lands
<seb128> call for testing, etc
<willcooke> that will be an interesting discussion
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> well, we add support for it
<seb128> and plan to make it default only for Chinese this cycle
<seb128> assuming the feedback is good
<seb128> if not we can revert to ibus for Chinese as well
<willcooke> cool, seb128 are you blocked on anything/anyone?
<seb128> that's a question for attente, he's doing the work
<willcooke> I mean in general
<seb128> he still had a few bugs he wanted to sort out before landing
 * happyaron arrives...
<seb128> hey happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, \o/
<attente_> happyaron, hey
<happyaron> hey everyone, :)
<seb128> happyaron, 你好
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> evening happyaron :)
<happyaron> great
<FJKong> happyaron: hello qin
<willcooke> ok, then let's move on to attente_ then since we're sorta talking about him - how was your week?
<happyaron> FJKong: ...
<willcooke> attente_, find your wallet yet?  ;)
<attente_> bah, who needs it :)
<seb128> that's an under the belt one!
<attente_> lol
<willcooke> \o/
 * seb128 gives a yellow card to willcooke
<seb128> ;-)
<willcooke> XD
<attente_> not much to report, i was trying last week to do the alternate fcitx transition work, but we decided to move forward on the approach in the ppa
<attente_> and some small tweaks to system settings language panel, thanks seb128 for review
<seb128> attente_, thanks for the changes!
<willcooke> ok, attente_ you need anything from anyone?
<attente_> nah, not at the moment
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> didrocks, your go...
<didrocks>  /!\ long report (covering last couple of weeks as no meeting)
<didrocks> * Travelling to Guadec and China, lot of good discussions with people working on Kylin and GNOME ones. But that didn't stop to cover the following during those 2 weeks:
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Developer Tools Center itself is now in utopic \o/ Support android-studio for now.
<didrocks> * Updated ubuntu developer tools center dependencies in utopic, adding python3 flavors for argcomplete, packaged and uploaded nose-cov.
<didrocks> * Packaging, integrate git buildpackage and shell completion support.
<didrocks> * For trusty, created ubuntu-developer-tools-center ppa with all required dependencies that aren't high enough/doesn't meet python3 requirements (https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-developer-tools-center).
<didrocks> * Hooked up pep8 and small tests to autopkgtests. Will need pitti's expertise to add network-linked tests as autopkgtests (medium and large tests).
<didrocks> * pep8 and small tests running automatically on each commit to master.
<didrocks> * Setup translations and import in launchpad. Completely translated to French (random pick ;))
<didrocks> * Run all integration tests in a docker container now as medium tests + add some additional tests like wrong md5sum and certificates. There is no difference in term of code in large and medium tests: the only difference is medium tests are using a fake network, fake local packages, and a base docker container (isolated from the hosts system).
<didrocks> * More tweaks on the docker ubuntu image and fighting in setup to have tests passing in this fake desktop env (a lot of wrapper and grumbling may have happened).
<didrocks> * Rename binary itself to udtc and adapt tests + local provider to it. We can now run any tests against the local binary and library or the installed system ones, and with or without any virtualenv environment.
<didrocks> * Machine with a daily trusty setup, need to run the tests against a real system daily from it and report results.
<didrocks> * Add more tests, code cleanup, test speed optimization (14 medium tests were taking 464s and they are now at 109s) and misc bug fixes (md5sum, certificates support, download races, launcher in non existing xdg dir, apt cache refresh, switch as root…). We are now at 279 tests in total!
<didrocks> EOW(s)
<willcooke> blimes!
<willcooke> just that?
<didrocks> tried to DDOS your connection :p
<didrocks> you know… because of fiber here ;)
 * seb128 points didrocks to pastebin
<willcooke> surely thats a yellow card referee?
<seb128> indeed is
<didrocks> seb128 likes giving points :p
<willcooke> didrocks, you need anything from anyone before your holiday?
<didrocks> train on time from the SNCF
<didrocks> but that's it :)
<seb128> didrocks, when are you off? tomorrow evening or thursday?
<didrocks> thursday evening
<seb128> k
<didrocks> will be back on the 27th
<willcooke> happy trails didrocks
<seb128> do you have some free slots before that?
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> seb128: I can postpone what I want to do if needed
<didrocks> why? anything I can help with?
<seb128> happyaron is opening MIRs for fcitx, it would be nice if you could maybe look at some before your holidays
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> will it be opened before our tomorrow?
<seb128> because that needs to land for FF and you know how it is to find reviewers
<seb128> happyaron ^?
<didrocks> so that we can get some cycle back-and-force if needed
<didrocks> yeah, I know ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<happyaron> didrocks: after my getting up again, :)
<didrocks> happyaron: as long as it's ready before my getting up, that's awesome
<didrocks> happyaron: I'll ping you directly on IRC to speed up the process, just assign it to me
<didrocks> (the bug)
<happyaron> ok
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> ok, qengho - you around?  Anything to report?
<qengho> Hey hey.
<qengho> * in-progress: x86-utopic crasher.
<qengho> * in-progress: mir support for chromium-browser/ozone.
<qengho> * in-progress: Fl*sh plugin for partners repo.
<qengho> willcooke: I don't know if that's the problem you saw.
<qengho> #1
<willcooke> could be, have you got a bug number handy?  I've been running via gdb all day, not crashes so far
<willcooke> oh wait
<willcooke> I'm not running U :/
<willcooke> meh
<qengho> I haven't filed a bug report yet.
<willcooke> I'll see if I can get it to crash and let you know
<willcooke> any progress with v36?
<qengho> willcooke: v36 is uploaded.
<willcooke> woot!
<willcooke> sorry, I must have missed that
<seb128> \o/
<didrocks> sweet
<willcooke> congrats qengho
<willcooke> and thanks
<seb128> qengho, is the x86 "not working" specific to utopic?
<qengho> I should have lead with that.
<seb128> or does it happen in all series?
<qengho> seb128: I have only heard of problems in U. T and earlier had the update last week, so I think I would have heard.
<seb128> k
<seb128> good
<willcooke> qengho, need anything from anyone?  Blocked on anything?
<qengho> Nope. I'm blocked on understanding mir, but I can fix that.
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> ok, let's go to happyaron and FJKong so they can get to bed :)  happyaron how was your week?
<willcooke> or maybe FJKong ?
<FJKong> fix bugs of sogou input method, prepare to release 1.1 version
<FJKong> meeting with NUDT at ChangSha
<FJKong> that's all maybe
<willcooke> FJKong, cool - do you need anything from anyone?
<FJKong> not yet now, maybe some days later
<willcooke> ok, let me know and we'll get you sorted out
<FJKong> after new version release
<happyaron> line dropped..
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> happyaron, how was your week?
<happyaron> willcooke: a tiring week, mostly spent on talking to people everywhere, and merged ibus for two upstream releases, plan with attente_ on the fcitx transition
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> happyaron, are you blocked on anything (not including the fcitx work which is on going)
<happyaron> think no
<willcooke> kk
<attente_> happyaron, about the patch you made to fcitx, we might have to revert it...
<happyaron> attente_: you have changed the plan, right? :)
<attente_> happyaron, lol, don't worry :P
<attente_> happyaron, it removes the /keyboard object path from the fcitx dbus service, is that what we wanted?
<happyaron> attente_: so it does not handle keyboard anymore
<attente_> happyaron, this is fine, it's just that we wanted to disable the fcitx switching shortcut
<attente_> in the ppa is a unity-control-center that filters out the keyboard layout engines that fcitx provides, so we don't have to worry about that problem
<happyaron> ok
<attente_> i hope i'm not misunderstanding what the patch is meant to do happyaron
<attente_> if i'm wrong please correct me
<happyaron> it just disables whatever related to xkb handling in fcitx, so that if we switched keyboard layout in u-s-d, it won't be reset by fcitx
<willcooke> let's take this to the side once the meeting is over.
<willcooke> ok, so brookswarner or dgadomski - you guys have anything for us?  Questions etc?
<dgadomski> no questions yet from me, I just wanted to thank you for welcoming me and I look forward to working with you!
<brookswarner> i dont today willcooke
<brookswarner> thank you
<willcooke> coolio
<attente_> happyaron, oh, i guess i did misunderstand after all
<willcooke> any other business?
<seb128> not from me at least
<attente_> happyaron, ok, don't revert it
<seb128> we can continue the fcitx discussion off meeting
<didrocks> nothing from me as well
<attente_> i have a swap day today, so i might take some time off in the afternoon to get my wallet stuff resolved
<willcooke> day off fail attente_
<seb128> attente_, good luck with that
<seb128> attente_, btw let me know when you think the ppa is ready for optin for xkb users
<willcooke> ok - that's a wrap.  Thanks all - until next week....
<attente_> it shouldn't affect xkb users in the slightest
<happyaron> attente_: k
<attente_> it's literally the bare minimum we need to get fcitx integration in the stack
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> attente_, k, said differently ... tell me when you can user testers, or/and if you need sponsoring
<attente_> seb128, thanks, could use some reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/fcitx-transition/+merge/229737 and https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-settings-daemon/fcitx-transition
<attente_> er, second one is https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-settings-daemon/fcitx-transition/+merge/230289
<seb128> attente_, k, on my list for tomorrow
<attente_> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> attente_, i ran into merge conflicts when adding your 2 settings branches to a silo
<kenvandine> attente_, can you make sure they merge with trunk cleanly?
<attente_> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> attente_, thx... the both had conflicts, even separately in the silo
<kenvandine> i removed them for now, but can add them again in a bit
<attente_> kenvandine, this is kind of strange, i'm not seeing the conflicts
<kenvandine> hummm
<attente_> they're the u-s-s branches called language-use-gsettings-qt and 1352398
<attente_> ?
<attente_> 1352398 depends on language-use-gsettings-qt if that might have some affect
<attente_> *effect
<seb128> kenvandine, weird, we didn't change that panel for a while afaik
<kenvandine> yeah... weird
<seb128> kenvandine, in what file do you get conflicts?
<kenvandine> Text conflict in plugins/language/language-plugin.h
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> lp:~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/cleanups
<kenvandine> that caused the conflict
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> can you rather drop that one?
<kenvandine> ok... let me get this built first
<seb128> the other ones are missing features/fixes that need to land
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> attente_, ^ no need to do anything from your side
<seb128> we can ask Jussi to rebase once the other ones land
<attente_> cool thanks!
<willcooke> ZOMG!
<willcooke> Check it:
<willcooke> Copy some text to your clipboard
<willcooke> in Chromium middle click on the new new tab icon
<sarnold> neat
<seb128> indeed
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> seb128, do we make .torrents available for iso downloads any more?
<willcooke> more specifically, the Desktop next image
<mikeg3> Hi I am having a very difficult time getting Ubuntu installed and just working right.  Is this the place to get help?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-13
<didrocks> morning
<didrocks> happyaron: hey, I didn't get your MIR bug yet, please, ping me once you are ready
<system0x01> Hi. Where reported, the fact that certified equipment is not working on a newer version of kenel?
<maxb> aa
<maxb> oops
<system0x01> It is part of a notebook-G1 455 Hp
<system0x01> rt3290 wifi + bluetooth combo, where part of the wifi works and some Bluetooth adapters do not.
<system0x01> Ubuntu 14.04 kernel 3.13.0-33-generic
<system0x01> Official drivers  for linux on the HP website are only a SLED-11 and is kernel version 2 in front.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> bregma, hey, do you know about password login not working on unity8-desktop-mir? do you know if there is a workaround?
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone.
<willcooke> seb128, password login is re: Mark's problem, right?
<didrocks> morning BigWhale
<seb128> willcooke, yes, but I'm seeing it since they landed "proper" pam support
<willcooke> ah, kk
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey BigWhale
<willcooke> seb128, thanks for for looking in to it already
<BigWhale> hello didrocks, seb128 :)
<seb128> willcooke, I had a workaround to bypass the lock, but the bug I was exploiting got resolved in recent updates
<willcooke> hahah!
<seb128> willcooke, yw, it's blocking me as well anyway, can't log in since yesterday
<willcooke> seb128, sounds like the qt5-defaults thing is on it's way to being fixed too
<BigWhale> Will I get flogged for asking when will Mir land in Ubuntu and will be turned on by default? :)
<seb128> willcooke, is it? I'm reading Mirv's reply for a 3rd time, and I'm not sure to see any decision/way forward picked there
<seb128> willcooke, or I'm not awake yet
<willcooke> BigWhale, :)  at some point between now and 16.04.  Most likely to be ready in time for 16.04
<seb128> seems like "we need our wrapper, but nobody is working on it"
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, seems like the email is "it's the way it is" without any guidance on how we move forward
<BigWhale> willcooke, thanks. :) Now I'll have to go bug Mir people about screen capturing stuff.
<willcooke> BigWhale, :)  go for it!  I think I read something about VNC (or similar) working, or being planned to work, so it must be possible
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks, ahh I read the email from Mirv "done" to mean it was fixed.  I didn't read it properly :/
<seb128> willcooke, replied to that
<willcooke> seb128, ha - yes, what you said in your email
<willcooke> :)P
<willcooke> ok, got to take the boy to child care - bbiab
 * didrocks didn't get seb128's answer yet
<happyaron> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1356222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in librime (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> thanks happyaron, will look at that quickly
<happyaron> great
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't reply on the list, I replied to a private "can you look at that" from Pat to Mirv on which one I was Cced
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> waow, that's a very long Mir
<didrocks> MIR*
<seb128> I'm pondering replying on the list, but I want the reply to be a bit more diplomatic there
<didrocks> happyaron: please ensure that all packages have a desktop team member subscribed to bug reports
<seb128> happyaron, do you have a team for that? if not, I can subscribe desktop-bugs
<Laney> hellooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo
<seb128> oh, a Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney, wb!
<seb128> did you recover from all the China fun? ;-)
<Laney> I think I forgot what normal life is like
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<happyaron> seb128: please do with desktop-bugs
<seb128> does it feel good or boring? ;-)
<Laney> but yes, climbing and exploring town and going to the pub
<Laney> it's nice ;-)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how are you guys?
 * seb128 played tennis yesterday
<seb128> good!
<Laney> hmm, pilot iain.lane today
 * Laney moves to this afternoon
<didrocks> I'm great as well. Happy to be able to exercise again :)
<happyaron> Laney: some guys are waiting for the seed changes, :)
<Laney> they should get some patience!
<happyaron> haha
<Laney> happyaron: you want to ping slangasek?
<seb128> didrocks is addict to his exercice it seems ;-)
<happyaron> Laney: better check ur mailbox first and see what they want
<Laney> happyaron: nothing, just asking what is up
<Laney> happyaron: I'd just ask slangasek if he and xnox finished their review, maybe you want to do that?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm and I should! did you see this MIR? :p
<didrocks> I would appreciate if some code sanity check could be perform by happyaron as well
<didrocks> so that I'm not alone to review all of them
<seb128> didrocks, being addict is never such a good thing, but yeah some exercice is nice ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, not yet, I'm about to open it to subscribe desktop-bugs to the components though
<happyaron> Laney: I'm ok if you want
<happyaron> didrocks: what kind of check?
<Laney> okay, please do
<didrocks> happyaron: read the code, see if there is any potential crasher and flag any exec/system call to see if anything can be racy or dangerous
<happyaron> didrocks: that's already done for fcitx itself and fcitx-qimpanel, others are not all covered I think
<didrocks> happyaron: so yeah, we need to have that for every source package of this MIR
<happyaron> didrocks: ok, will get back to you tomorrow
<happyaron> can't finish that quickly today..
<didrocks> happyaron: I'll do some as well, but better to double check
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> I guess this MIR will take me my last couple of days before holidays anyway
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, thanks for the evince bugfix-apparmor upload, do you plan to SRU that to trusty as well? (I guess some of those issues happen in the LTS)
<Laney> why is /run/user/1000/ specified explicitly?
<willcooke> it's a busy hive of activity in here today :)
<seb128> willcooke, that's quite common for this channel, when people are not on holidays ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> Unpacking libmircommon-dev:amd64 (0.6.0+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) ...
<Laney> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libmircommon-dev_0.6.0+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/include/mircommon/mir/graphics/native_buffer.h', which is also in package mircommon-dev:amd64 0.5.1+14.10.20140728-0ubuntu1 /var/cache/apt/archives/libmircommon-dev_0.6.0+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<willcooke> erk
<seb128> Laney, the "1000" being coded seems like an overlook/bug, maybe reopen the bug/open a new one?
<seb128> Laney, you might want to mention the mir upgrade issue on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<Laney> have commented
<Laney> sec, bet there will be a bug report
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> apparently not!
<seb128> I bet you a thousand euros! :p
<Laney> NO BET
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Laney, can you retry the u-s-s autopkgtests?
<Laney> seb128: anyone can
<Laney> you need to log into d-jenkins and then press build on the page
<seb128> let me try on the private jenkins
<seb128> I was on the public one, but I don't know my login/password
<Laney> yeah you need to be on that one sadly
<Laney> you mean ussoa, right?
<Laney> I don't think uss itself has adt tests
<seb128> yes
<Laney> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ → build now
<seb128> yeah, I just started one
<seb128> but it failed 3 times on i386
<seb128> I wonder if there is a real issue there
<Laney> probably
<seb128> I hate arch specific issues
<seb128> those logs have dbus timeouts trying to get datas from the server
<seb128> shrug, of course it fails
<Laney> there were llvm changes afaics
<Laney> did you try running the test locally?
<seb128> trying to
<seb128> I wish those tools were easier to use
<seb128> I need to build a vm to be able to run those?
<Laney> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I was on this page, running adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud which takes ages
<Laney> it downloads a cloud image which is like 250M
<seb128> I guess I'm going to do something else and come back to that later
<seb128> I've several machines dist-upgrading and stuff, my dsl is not liking it
 * seb128 tries to run the tests without the vm 
<Laney> yeah this TOTALLY happens locally too
<seb128> bah
<seb128> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'qemu-system-i686'
<seb128> when doing "adt-run ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts --- qemu adt-utopic-i386-cloud.img"
 * seb128 symlinks i386->i686
<Laney> yeah downgrading mesa fixes it
<Laney> also moves to llvm 3.4
<seb128> Laney, bah :-/
<seb128> Laney, should we override the test then to let settings migrate? there is no point blocking u-s-s over a llvm bug
<Laney> is anybody going to look at it?
<seb128> to what? llvm?
<Laney> yes
 * seb128 looks at who did the update
<seb128> doko?
<Laney> I mean sure we can override stuff but having things become and then stay broken is pretty poor
<seb128> right
<seb128> but blocking u-s-s to be updated on the touch image doesn't help us to get llvm fixed
<seb128> it's quite orthogonal
<Laney> in some ways it does
<seb128> by creating frustration on more people
<Laney> because people want it to move forward therefore have an incentive to fix the other thing
<seb128> which leads to them complain more ?
<seb128> I think it creates more frustration and angry people as a side effect
<Laney> so if I force-skiptest now then nobody is going to look at llvm, I would bet a thousand euros on that
<seb128> right
<seb128> and I bet you money that if we don't skip it, people are going to complain and get annoyed
<seb128> but none is going to look at llvm
<seb128> because the people working on settings ahve no clue about that stack
<seb128> and we are going to end up overriding the test
<seb128> with just more frustration build up meanwhile
<Laney> you're saying that it will never get fixed
<Laney> the actual first thing to do is to ask doko
<seb128> yeah, I'm typing on -devel :p
<seb128> Laney, I'm not saying it's not getting fixed, but I doubt taking touch people hostage is going to help fixing it
<Laney> What I am saying is
<Laney> that if we find out something is broken
<Laney> then it is way better to have the problem fixed than to ignore the breakage
<seb128> sure
<seb128> and I agree with that
<Laney> so we ask the person who is most likely to be able to fix it
<Laney> and then depending on what they say we will take one action or another
<seb128> I agree with all of that
<seb128> it's just that u-s-s being blocked doesn't seem to help with any of those actions
<Laney> I've fixed bugs many times because things were blocked in proposed
<Laney> it's just a fact that it often turns up things which weren't the fault of the upload
<seb128> it feels wrong that we need such incensitives to fix bugs
<seb128> we should fix bugs because things are buggy
<seb128> not because they are blocking other things
<seb128> like it happens that u-s-s is blocked now
<Laney> this is a way of making prioritisation happen
<seb128> but that bug would be worth fixing evne if that was not the case
<seb128> fair enough
<Laney> fo
<Laney> erm
<seb128> it just creates frustration and stress on the way
<seb128> which I don't like
<Laney> does this break all autopilot tests under qemu?
<Laney> like are we just going to have to skip them all?
<Laney> on i386
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> let me look at some other components
<Laney> anyway, I probably will skip it, just want to get doko's attention first at least
<seb128> looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/ it seems not
<seb128> or maybe not "not"
<Laney> yeah I don't think we have so many running AP
<Laney> ok that looks good ;-)
 * Laney skips it
<seb128> thanks
<mishravikas> hi all I want to start contributing to the desktop team and any help would be appreciated in order to get me started with fixing small bugs
<willcooke> hey mishravikas - that's great!
<mishravikas> willcooke: hey!
<willcooke> can you tell us a bit about your expertise, so we know where your skills are?
<mishravikas> willcooke: am not a very experienced programmer but  I am pretty confident in C/C++ and Python, am also a GSoC 2014 student
<willcooke> cool
<mishravikas> willcooke:are there any such prerequisites?
<willcooke> nah - just good to get a feeling for what sort of things you're interested in
<mishravikas> willcooke: ok :) the fact is that right now I haven't done much of development so dont really have an interest but this is for sure that I want tocontribute to ubuntu
<mishravikas> willcooke: by interest I meant specific interest
<willcooke> so seb128 and didrocks (amongst many others) will be able to point us in the right direction.  Guys, are the paper cuts bugs still needing some attention?
<willcooke> mishravikas, do you have a Launchpad account already?
<mishravikas> willcooke: yeah I created It just now
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+assignedbugs
<willcooke> rather, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team
<willcooke> bah - sorry, thats still the wrong link
<willcooke> one sec..
<willcooke> right, finally....
<willcooke> mishravikas, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop
<willcooke> thats our home
<mishravikas> willcooke: ok, so how do I join this team?
<willcooke> I think we have to add you, but there are some hoops to jump through first :)
<mishravikas> willcooke: ok sure and what are those?
<willcooke> mishravikas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Developers
<darkxst> Hey Laney, seb128
<darkxst> any update on gnome-desktop?
<willcooke> mishravikas, have a read of this too:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam
<Laney> mishravikas: do you have a favourite package?
<Laney> it might be a nice idea to browse its bugs list in Launchpad or on bugzilla.gnome.org and see if a bug seems fixable to you
<mishravikas> Laney: no, not yet
<Laney> darkxst: robert put some branches up but I haven't reviewed them yet
<Laney> darkxst: let me fwd you the email, I'd appreciate you looking if you have some time
<Laney> there
<mishravikas> Laney: I'm open to working on any package right now as I dont have any such preferences since I want to start right now so it would be better if you guys can point me out to some good first bugs
<mishravikas> willcooke: quite a lot to be done to become a member of the team :p
<Laney> that team gives you upload access to part of Ubuntu so it has a high barrier
<mishravikas> Laney: yeah but am up for the challenge :)
<mishravikas> Laney: are there any packages in python since am more comfortable in Python?
<darkxst> Laney, looking
<darkxst> odd choice naming everying gsd_
<Laney> mishravikas: hmm, most stuff is C/Vala, two python ones that I can think of are usb-creator and ubiquity (which is the installer)
<mishravikas> Laney: are there and small bugs in usb-creator and ubiquity which I can look on? and is there a list somewhere explaining about all the packages?
<Laney> mishravikas: each package has a bug list but I don't have an idea of which ones are easy in my head, sorry
<Laney> e.g. usb-creator is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator
<willcooke> ubiquity: https://launchpad.net/ubiquity
<Laney> and there's no list of every package but each one has a description which you can see in the software centre or if you type "apt show <package>" in your terminal
<willcooke> mishravikas, while we think about something which would be good for you to work on I'd suggest that you come to the next Desktop meeting, which happens on Tuesdays at 1530 UTC
<willcooke> then we'll have most of the team in the same place at the same time, and we can really thrash out the details
<darkxst> Laney, u-s-d and u-c-c look to just be cut+paste and renames so should be fine
<darkxst> no idea about unity-greeter
<Laney> could you comment on the MPs?
<darkxst> Laney, sure
<Laney> ty
<Laney> probably look at that tomorrow
<darkxst> Laney, ok thanks, FF is so close and we still need upower as well, some things never change I guess ....
<Laney> how's upower going?
<darkxst> Laney, I think its really only the touch and other canonical bits that need work
<darkxst> I have patchsets that should apply to u-s-d/u-c-c
<Laney> well I'm sure people will take patches for those if they are provided
<Laney> I'm going to do ubuntu-system-settings this week probably but that should be a small one
<Laney> hopefully
<darkxst> though I suspect backporting power plugin (and reverting the few gnome-desktop changes) might be nicer
<darkxst> Laney, things like powerd and power-indicator still need porting
<Laney> I don't have a way to make people do this work, sorry
<mishravikas> willcooke: ok I'll come for it, same channel right?
<willcooke> mishravikas, yeah
<didrocks> willcooke: back from running!
<didrocks> willcooke: FYI (seeing that mishravikas isn't around anymore), there is as well this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<darkxst> hey didrocks, any update on tracker MIR?
<didrocks> darkxst: just back from Guadec + China, i'm on another big MIR, but I'll get to it before tomorrow
<didrocks> hey ;)
<didrocks> darkxst: all was great, I just need to check why I pinged you about this .symbols files
<didrocks> the shlibs not matching library name, I'm sure I didn't dream :)
<darkxst> didrocks, I am pretty sure the shlibs is correct
<didrocks> darkxst: let me retry a quick build while we are talking about it
<darkxst> the first few are private shared libraries only used by tracker
<darkxst> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tracker-1.0/libtracker-common.so.0.0.0
<darkxst> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tracker-1.0/libtracker-extract.so.0.0.0
<darkxst> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tracker-1.0/libtracker-data.so.0.0.0
<didrocks> yeah, I was referring to the public ones, of course
<didrocks> < build in progress >
<didrocks> btw, thanks for the RPATH fix :)
<jdstrand> seb128: re evince> hey, I could, but getting all the bug paperwork, etc in order will take a while and I wouldn't be able to get to it any time super soon
<darkxst> didrocks, test counters are also fixed now in upstream 1.1 branch, will look at backporting those next time I do an upload
<didrocks> oh, excellent news! :)
<didrocks> ok, build finished, let's redo a sanitization check
<seb128> jdstrand, k, let me know if you need help with the paperwork, I might be able to do that
<seb128> jdstrand, btw did you see Laney's comment on one of the bugs?
<seb128> jdstrand, you coded the 1000 uid in one of the profile changes
<jdstrand> I did!
<jdstrand> yikes
 * jdstrand reviews the debdiff
<jdstrand> meh
 * jdstrand fixes
<seb128> thanks
<ogra_> 1000 is dead anyway 32011 is the future !
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> darkxst: ok, all looks good, I +1 on it. Just ping me once it's seeded or something in main depends o nit
<didrocks> on*
<didrocks> I'll then promote it to main
<jdstrand> seb128: so, if you wanted to do the paperwork, I'd be happy to do the upload, but if you are ok with waiting, I can get to it after tending to various rtm tings
<jdstrand> things*
<seb128> jdstrand, k, no hurry I guess. I'm keeping it on my "things to do when tired/not really able to focus" list ;-)
<jdstrand> yes, it is on a similar list for me
<darkxst> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> happyaron: can you recheck all your dependencies? You missed at least presage which is a build-dep
<didrocks> happyaron: do you mind as well rechecking debian/copyright? I find quite a lot of things to fix
<didrocks> in the future, when you open a MIR, you are supposed to check this :)
<Laney> kenvandine: yo, I noticed that qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1 is still around in NBS because of camera-app and ubuntu-sdk-libs - any chance we could move those off it?
<Laney> kenvandine: the Breaks from 1 to 0.1 torpedos the desktop-next image build. :)
<kenvandine> i'll fix those too :)
<Laney> it's been failing for a few days because of that
<Laney> cheers!
<seb128> mterry, hey, sorry for putting you on the hook for that unlock issue :-/
<seb128> mterry, let me know if I can provide any useful debug info for it
<seb128> mterry, basically I enter my password and the lockscreen "hangs", e.g it doesn't unlock/give feedback and you can't interact with it anymore
<mterry> seb128, well...  that makes some sense.   I think we disable the UI while waiting for an answer from PAM
<mterry> seb128, so I guess I wonder why we wouldn't hear back from PAM
<seb128> mterry, were would be pam errors if there were any? unity8.log?
<mterry> seb128, probably /var/log/auth.log, but might not be super verbose without 'audit' and/or 'debug' flags to pam_unix
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> mterry, no pam entry, it's like it was not trying to unlock it
<mterry> seb128, hrm
<mterry> seb128, we're probably doing something very dumb  :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, did you let some of the u-s-s approved mps out of the landing on purpose yesterday?
<seb128> kenvandine, I wonder why my "use ubuntushape instead if rectangle icon" 1 liner was left out ;-)
<kenvandine> i missed it
<kenvandine> i added it to the spreadsheet last night
<kenvandine> but was waiting for the previous landing to migrate
<seb128> kenvandine, that was blocked due to autopkgtest/llvm issues, we forced it in while those are being worked on
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<seb128> y
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> i see someone created the silo, cool
<seb128> nice
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, using that applicationId doesn't work well
<seb128> it gives me a "wants to access your Ubuntu One account" page, which I guess should have a name
<Laney> is someone working on the uss test failures?
<seb128> with an allow/don't allow button set, allow doing nothing
<seb128> Laney, which ones?
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2199/
<seb128> Laney, the llvm ones?
<Laney> no
<Laney> cellular
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> when did that start?
<seb128> another ofono landing?
<kenvandine> they were passing yesterday...
<seb128> no ofono on -changes
<Laney> that CI happened just now
<seb128> one time off issue?
<kenvandine> File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/dbus.py", line 243, in select_single
<kenvandine>     raise ValueError("More than one item was returned for query")
<Laney> could be an actual error in this branch
<seb128> Laney, can you ping jgdx about it maybe?
<kenvandine> sounds like a real problem, was it from his branch?
<Laney> satoris
<Laney> I commented on the mp
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ah, crazy mvo branches
<Laney> bzr bd -S → running the testsuite for some reason
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> and yet it doesn't run during the actual build
<Laney> hahaha
<chrisccoulson> hi qengho :)
<chrisccoulson> have you seen there's a new chromium release?
 * chrisccoulson hides
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. and you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, thanks
 * ricotz thinks it is better than the state of firefox in utopic :\
<seb128> ricotz, not quite, chromium fails to load any page where firefox works mostly fine on utopic
<chrisccoulson> That's what happens when we switch toolchain, I guess (the browsers are the bits of software that finds the compiler bugs)
<ricotz> seb128, i see, i am not using chromium ;), i wanted to refer to the outdated 31 version and the imo premature upload of 32b1 without keeping it updated ;)
 * darkxst can live with a broken browser, but mediascanner2 io deadlocking my system not so good, no idea how that even got installed here though
<chrisccoulson> upstream's build is fine - it doesn't have issues like bug 1322784 and bug 1348333. it's only ours that is crap
<ubot5> bug 1322784 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox crashes in flag_qsort during spellchecker initialization on x86 due to gcc bug" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322784
<ubot5> bug 1348333 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 32 fails to build on Trusty x86 only" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348333
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, firefox needs a maintainer ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok, but this is not related to the problem afaics since trusty has a proper build and i assume it wouldn't be more than no-change rebuild on utopic
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, packaging betas for the ppa is absolutely fine, but uploading them to the archive while not having the time to keep it updated is not useful
<pesari> hey, in trusty, is there a way to completely disable user switching / multiple X sessions?
<pesari> or at least prevent automatic switching to greeter while the screen is locked
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, it seems to somewhat try to do something, because if I enter a wrong password a get an auth error in the log
<mterry> seb128, that's promising...
<ricotz> seb128, so chromium 36.0.1985.125-0ubuntu2 is broken? seems to work here
<seb128> ricotz, on i386 at leaast
<ricotz> i see, amd64 here
<kenvandine> Laney, i don't think i can fixed the sdk-libs meta package until unity-webapps-qml makes it to the release pocket
<kenvandine> Laney, it's in silo 6 now
<kenvandine> i'll do the meta package as soon as that's done
<Laney> kenvandine: that's just a suggests change?
<kenvandine> it's a depends i think
<kenvandine> in the sdk-libs meta
<kenvandine> not the touch meta
<kenvandine> but unity-webapps-qml depends on the old package name, and it's in the libs meta
<Laney> I'm looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182185413/unity-webapps-qml_0.1%2B14.10.20140731-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B14.10.20140813-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<kenvandine> oh... i guess you're right
<kenvandine> i wonder what else could be squashing that when refreshing the meta package
<kenvandine> and i wonder if that really should be a depends... it provides JS bindings to the QML bindings
<Laney> you have to push the seed for the meta package to notice the change
<kenvandine> not sure how that would deal with the qml bindings missing
<Laney> anyways, I really only care that it's fixed before the daily iso build overnight. :)
<kenvandine> Laney, oh... right... so i push the branch then run update?
<kenvandine> before uploading the package?
 * kenvandine hasn't done that in a while :)
<Laney> correct
<Laney> ./update will check it out and then regenerate from that
<Laney> then build the package as you normally would and upload it
<willcooke> qengho, having hangout problems all of a sudden - one sec
<willcooke> qengho, ok sorted
<didrocks> happyaron: few! MIR review done, finally (or at least first pass)
<didrocks> happyaron: quite a lot to fix, some missing packages to add to the MIR or revoke, fixes in copyright and so on needed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1356222/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in librime (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> happyaron: I tried to categorize the different fixes/questions I have. Please poke me back once you have more info/made some changes, thanks!
<seb128> bregma, hey, not sure I agree with your reply, targetting a form factor in the UI is wrong, calling a phone by its name in the UI isn't
<bregma> what do you call other devices, like the popular HP and Acer convertible tablet/laptop combos?
<bregma> "About this tablet/laptop convertible combo..."
<seb128> bregma, the spec I pointed to has "about this phone" and "about this device" for !phone types
<seb128> which seems reasonable to me
<seb128> willcooke, re your holidays procedure email, do you know who can edit the calendar? I've access but I wonder if I'm in a group that has extra acls. Because if we all can edit/add our vacs to it, do you still want to act as a gateway/be the one adding those?
<Laney> #distro?
<Laney> what ever is up with my machine
<Laney> switching tabs in firefox makes it hang for like 5 seconds
 * Laney restarts ...
<seb128> Laney, or query maybe, yeah sorry for spamming a public channel
 * seb128 was unsure where to ask, nothing really private about the question
<Laney> sure, not a big deal, just seems genuinely "company" ;-)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, yeah I'm happy to add them, its not bother for me
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
 * Laney too, ttyl!
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<seb128> going climbing?
<Laney> not today, meeting up with a friend in the pub though ;-)
<seb128> k ;-)
<willcooke> eoding
<willcooke> toodles
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey, that n-m patch from the other day, you said you would SRU it "today", I don't see it in the queue ... is that still on your todolist?
<cyphermox_> seb128: yes, it is, I'll get to it very soon
<seb128> cyphermox_, k
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-14
<didrocks> happyaron: hey! a reminder that I'm going on holidays by EOD, so if the MIR isn't closed by then, it may be more difficult to proceed it (I didn't see any answer on my feedbacks)
<happyaron> didrocks: will get back to you very soon, didn't see you on IRC when I saw your replies
<didrocks> great
<willcooke> hi folks
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Laney> guten morgen
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> Jenkins Fixed - utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts 151
<Laney> weeeeeeee
<Laney> hey seb128 & didrocks
<seb128> nice
<Laney> doing good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<willcooke> how was $pub Laney ?
<Laney> and desktop-next built too
<Laney> good stuff
<seb128> great
<Laney> willcooke: good, had Nottingham EPA and Oakham ... Inferno I think
<Laney> we went to the Gladstone in Carrington, not sure if you know it
<Laney> cool pub
<willcooke> Oakham FTW!
<Laney> I heard Citra won a silver prize at the GBBF
 * willcooke loves Citra
<Laney> tis a good pint
<willcooke> my local has a beer festival August bank holiday, and they must have some arrangement with Oakham because they always have 2 different beers from them
<willcooke> plus it's not far away
<Laney> I thought it was in Rutland for some reason
<willcooke> I think it might be - it used to be in Peterborough - which is probably 1/2 way between you and me
<Laney> good old P-town
<Laney> we used to go out there of a weekend
<willcooke> ha!
<Laney> (grew up in Alconbury)
<willcooke> zomg - I used to live there
<willcooke> when I worked in Huntingdon
<willcooke> we bought our first house there in about, erm, 2004
<willcooke> The Manor!
<Laney> small world
<Laney> my dad drinks there
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> attente_, are you up very early or very late?
<attente_> willcooke, i just woke up
<willcooke> :(
<Laney> maybe he never left paris!
<willcooke> ha!
 * Sweetshark is back.
<Sweetshark> (still coughing a bit and such, but that will be dealt with)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I kicked off a fixed build on my machine yesterday evening and it died with a compiler error -- which is weird for the changes I did. I didnt run it on the cooling stack for the notebook, so it might just have been overheating. A new build is running right now.
<Laney> hey Sweetshark
<willcooke> hey Sweetshark
<laze1989> Any chance that the AppIndicator's API will change with Unity 8? I see limitations that the indicators are now traditional menus (e.g., in Chrome's new Notification Icon). Windows and OS X got it right.
<seb128> hey Sweetshark, k
<seb128> laze1989, better to ask on #ubuntu-unity, not sure if things are fully defined yet
<laze1989> seb128, thank you. While googling I just find old design documents...
<seb128> yet, not sure anyone revisited those yet for unity8
<seb128> larsu (who is off this week) wanted to maybe change the server/client model for those
<Sweetshark> meh, a different internal compiler error segv. Lets hope I have no dying hardware here ....
 * Sweetshark tries to slow things down ...
<willcooke> is this on your massive super powered box?
 * didrocks is going for some exercising
<Sweetshark> willcooke: nah, I do the release builds on the notebook.
<Sweetshark> willcooke: those are running inside an Jenkins CI-Server, so I dont move them around easily. And I need to be able to do them when on the road, so -> notebook.
<Sweetshark> that notebook is quite decent still, it just doesnt have enough cooling for what the power supply is pumping into it.
<willcooke> ahh
 * Sweetshark should dockerfy the Jenkins thing, then I could more easily move that around.
<Sweetshark> ( .... "one day" ....)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> boo.
<willcooke> I go for some golf practice and the moment I get there is starts thundering and lightning, so I think "this is a bad idea" and come home.  Get home and the sun comes out.
<Sweetshark> willcooke: Its still thundering and lightning at the golf practice. The sun just likes your home.
 * Sweetshark nods.
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> hey RAOF, I re-uploaded webkitgtk/trusty without the gl change if you'd be so kind as to review it again
<cyphermox> seb128: the NM sru is running in sbuild right now, as soon as that's done I'll upload
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, how's the swap day going :/
<dobey> Laney: hey. i added you to the ubuntuone-client-engineering team on lp to make it easier to land your branches when you make random small fixes for pep8 changes and such
<Laney> dobey: thanks, I saw because I started getting 9999999 emails :P
<dobey> heh
<Laney> I think I managed to /dev/null most of the teams now
<Laney> srsly, usn-website-team? :-)
<Laney> dobey: Is there some procedure for uploading stuff?
<dobey> i have too. but i'm sending too much to /dev/null and sometimes miss assignments and such
<seb128> willcooke, good, I'm visiting a friend and was on the road for the afternoon, I arrived now
<dobey> Laney: uploading to ubuntu archive you mean?
<Laney> dobey: yup
<dobey> Laney: not really. i generally prefer to have things landed upstream before they get uploaded to the archive, but for super obvious things like pep8 fixes or for emergency fixes, it's ok to shove the patch in debian/patches first.
<dobey> ubuntu-sso-client isn't on the ci train or such. it's on a tarmac still
<Laney> dobey: I mean - just bzr push lp:whatever; bzr bd -S; dput?
<Laney> or does tarmac do merging?
<dobey> Laney: tarmac doesn't merge to the archive. for the archive, i just branch lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-sso-client, shove the patches in debian/patches and update changelog, bzr bd -S it, test build with pbuilder, and dput the changes
<Laney> I figure being added to the team means I can merge things to trunk properly
<dobey> Laney: tarmac just manages the upstream branches. you don't have direct write access to them.
<dobey> Laney: adding to the team is because the bot can't see the canonical team (as it's a bot not an employee), and the upstream is CLAed, so tarmac checks for that when landing
<Laney> ah
<seb128> qengho, how is fixing chromium on utopic going? do you know if there is any workaround I could use to have a working browser while waiting for the issue to be resolved?
<attente_> happyaron, hey, awake? :)
<attente_> happyaron, what kind of status tracking is fcitx doing?
<RAOF> Laney: Enjoy your webkitgtk
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-15
<willcooke> hello non-French/living in France desktoppers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> holiday fail *again*?
<willcooke> ;p
<seb128> I'm swapping this one
<willcooke> ah, nice plan
<seb128> weather is not nice today, going to change for one of the sunny day we should get in a week or so
<willcooke> sweet!!
 * willcooke steals that idea
<Laney> hey hey happy friday!
<willcooke> yayayaya
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
 * Laney plays Launchpad /dev/null whack a mole some more
<seb128> Laney, you got new teams and new spam coming with those?
<Laney> yeah I got added to ubuntuone-client-engineering
<Laney> which is a member of about 10,000 other teams
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/+participation
 * seb128 shakes fist at mterry and bregma, how am I supposed to access my unity8 session with the auth not working
<willcooke> seb128, is that the bug which got fixed which we were using as a work around?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> how inconsiderate
<seb128> bah, I tried to change the auth type to swipe in u-s-s from an unity7 session
<seb128> but unity8 lock screen still seems to hang :/
<Laney> does this stuff work on phone?
<seb128> same with autologin
<seb128> woot, works after a reboot
<seb128> yes
<seb128> not sure what is different on desktop
<Laney> ._.
<seb128> mterry said he needs to deal with rtm problems before looking at it
<seb128> popey, hey, is that "u-s-s is using cpu" specific to the updates panel?
<popey> seb128: not sure, mine is usually left on the updates panel as my workflow is usually "see if there's any updates before bed", happy to test over the weekend leaving it overnight in various other screens.
<seb128> popey, that would be useful, thanks
<popey> ok
<popey> seems okay on #189 last night though.
<popey> maybe it was a full moon
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> popey, you're saying werewolves are using your phone while you sleep?
<popey> Yes. That's exactly what I'm saying.
<willcooke> lay off the cough syrup man.
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: sooo, the build in https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-staging-proposed a/ hotpatched the subsequentcheck dependencies b/ fixed bug 1354557 c/ merged up to what is in Debian now (needed some extra tweaks for our extra themes)
<ubot5> bug 1354557 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[ppa][packaging]libreoffice-base post-rm script syntax fail" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354557
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: I will put a nicely colored ribbon around it and upload the source package for sponsoring on p.c.c today.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, great, ready for sponsoring?
<seb128> nice
<seb128> did you see my email reply about http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreoffice
<seb128> libreoffice-subsequentcheckbase/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: gcc-
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: thats what I ment with a/ ;)
<seb128> oh, ok
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: we autogenerate subsequentcheckbase deps from libreoffice source build-deps and some dark voodoo of sed and awk. its ugly, but its somehow the least insane thing to do ...
<seb128> yeah, I'm glad I can stay away from that
<seb128> if you say your change resolve the issue, good enough for me
<seb128> ;-)
 * Sweetsha1k howls at the moonlight and eats a cookie with mustard.
<Laney> seb128: did you review the gnome-desktop/u-c-c/u-s-d MRs from robert_ancell yet?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.0/libreoffice_4.3.0-3ubuntu1_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.0/libreoffice-l10n_4.3.0-3ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> Laney, yes, looks fine, but I can't say I read everything in details, the approach/change look fine though
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, k
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you have any recommendation of workaround to log into unity8 desktop?
<seb128> mterry, ignore that, works after a reboot (I changed the auth to swipe using u-s-s in an unity7 session)
<mterry> seb128, aha, good
<mterry> seb128, the only other way would be a super hacky suggestion of pointing at the mock plugins for authentication, but that would end up mocking more than you wanted
<seb128> mterry, well, I would have taken a "change that property in some qml"
<mterry> seb128, note that swipe means your user has no password
<seb128> but swipe works so at least I can access the session
<mterry> seb128, ah if we can edit qml then sure  :)  I could find some lines to get rid of it
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I don't care, that's a test machine where I do fresh installs and only have a dump "ubuntu" user
<mterry> seb128, cool
<seb128> mterry, well, we still need to fix the issue, but at least that unblocks me for local work
<mterry> seb128, pfft, I'm hearing "don't bother Mike, low priority"
<seb128> mterry, yeah, you only got an email about the sabdfl about it, right? ;-)
<mterry> heh
<seb128> ups
<seb128> from*
<mterry> Yeah, but you probably just put him up to it :)
<lullis> Hi, all. I have a few questions regarding (I think) lightdm customization. Basically, I am working on a system that needs to provide remote authentication. And to do that, the user needs to be able to (1) set up the network connection and (2) be able to also "register" directly on the greeter screen.
<lullis> I was looking at the current greeters for lightdm, and none offers the possibility of setting up the network. Also by checking the docs, it looks like lightdm offer account/session info, but no integration with network manager.
<seb128> lullis, hey, those are statement rather than questions?
<attente_> seb128, hey
<seb128> attente_, hey
<attente_> how's it going?
<willcooke> hi attente_
<attente_> hi willcooke
<seb128> attente_, good! you?
<attente_> i'm good :)
<attente_> seb128, do you have time today to try out the ppa?
<seb128> attente_, sure can
<attente_> it's this one here: https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/ubuntu/fcitx-transition
<attente_> you'll also have to set your framework with 'im-config -n fcitx'
<seb128> k, so upgrade from the ppa, do the im-config thing ... I guess install fcitx-(something)? then restart session?
<seb128> should give me an empty im list but I can add some back from ucc?
<attente_> yeah, you'll need some engines as well like fcitx-sunpinyin
<attente_> it should hopefully not break any setup you currently have
<attente_> but then you can go into the region panel and start adding fcitx input sources
<seb128> attente_, 你好
<attente_> seb128, 你好 :)
<seb128> attente_, so, my chinese (pinyin) got off the list, which I guess was expected since it's an ibus one
<seb128> adding the fcitx one worked, though a bit confusing due to the name which is "sunpinyin"
<seb128> not "Chinese (pinyin)", so if you search for "Chin" you don't get it listed
<seb128> I've 2 indicators as well
<seb128> but otherwise things seem to work
<attente_> seb128, we're still transitioning for the indicators
<seb128> k
<attente_> ideally once we can get the correct changes for the fcitx one, we can hide i-keyboard in the session
<seb128> right
<attente_> seb128, the ppa uses the fcitx change that i talked about in the email, using the one from archive makes it easy for gsettings and fcitx to fall out of sync
<seb128> well, otherwise things seem to work, I can cycle using keyboard and type chinese
<seb128> k
<attente_> cool, thanks for trying it seb128!
<seb128> attente_, yw!
<attente_> seb128, can we start by merging i-keyboard and u-s-d changes in? it shouldn't affect users while they're using ibus
<seb128> attente_, yes
<seb128> let me look at those reviews now
<willcooke> seb128, attente_ - I was speaking to stephaneverdy yesterday about Pinyin support in the dash.  So as I understand it, it doesnt work atm and we would need the "database" to searchable in Pinyin as well as native Chinese character set. e.g. you type in the first, say, 2 characters in Pinyin and get results.  I /think/ this doesnt work atm, presumably because we'd need everything translated in to Pinyin?
<attente_> so like typing 'nihao' would also match '你好'?
<willcooke> yeah, that's what I think they're getting at
<seb128> willcooke, isn't "pinyin" an input method? e.g a way to get chinese glyphs from typing azerty text?
<seb128> right, what attente_ said
<attente_> would that be a libcolumbus thing?
<seb128> that would be something for the Unity team
<seb128> not sure, is libcolumbus used in the dash?
<attente_> or a desktop file indexing thing?
<willcooke> seb128, well - that's what I thought, but from a bit of reading Pinyin is kinda like another language - like the equivalent roman "word" for a Chinese phrase
<seb128> or only the hud?
<qengho> seb128: I'm closer on the chromium x86/U crashes. Newer release didn't fix it.
<seb128> qengho, k, do you have any workaround meanwhile?
<willcooke> seb128, attente_ I'll tidy up the requirements and get back to you
<qengho> seb128: Yes! Don't have x86.
<seb128> willcooke, thanks, but as said, it seems like an unity feature, so for bregma's team rather than ours
<qengho> Ha ha
<willcooke> seb128, ack
<willcooke> seb128, and tbh, that's probably all I need to know for now
<seb128> willcooke, we handle input methods/configuring those and using them, but the feature there is word matching in the unity dash
<willcooke> bregma, I'll get more infos and we can chat
<seb128> k
<bregma> willcooke, is this the Unity 8 dash or the Unity 7 Dash?
<willcooke> bregma, U7 I reckon.  Sounds like a /lot/ of work
<willcooke> well, both actually
<seb128> bregma, speaking of the topic, we are looking at making fcitx default for chinese in Ubuntu, do you know what's the status of the dash with fcitx?
<bregma> far as I know, there is an fcitx IM for ibus, it should just work, but I'll ask bschaefer when he gets in
<bregma> willcooke, is there any idea what the matter with the existing pinyin IM might be?
<willcooke> bregma, I think the IM works, but that we don't index the content in the right way(?) so that you don't get results if you search in pinyin
<willcooke> bregma, I need to speak to Stephane a bit more are really understand the requirement/problem.
<bregma> oh, so nothing to do with the IM, it's the search engine that is lacking proper l10n
<willcooke> ah, actually, JackYu probably could have told us... he might be back
<attente_> i think seb128 is talking about the candidate window not being placed in the proper position
<willcooke> bregma, ah - yes that sounds more likely
<bregma> attente_, OK, I believe that is a known problem, bschaefer will have more info
<seb128> bregma, attente_, yeah, apparently there is an issue than the dash supports xim only, which means the "candidate" ui doesn't move with the cursor if you use fcitx, happyaron said brandon had a branch to improve things but that never landed
<willcooke> be afraid.  I'm cloning stuff from Git and compiling from source.  Expect questions seb128 :D
<seb128> lol
<lullis> Sorry seb128, had to leave mid-explanation here. My question is: would it be possible to take an existing greeter and customize it to have things like a network applet?
<seb128> lullis, unity-greeter has nm-applet
<seb128> but "yes", you can also change a greeter or write your own one
<lullis> Ok, I didn't get to find the nm-applet in the unity greeter.
<lullis> Next, for the harder part. Would it possible to add a custom applet just by configuration? In my case, I need to have some sort of "register user" applet.
<seb128> not sure if the unity-greeter supports that
<seb128> robert_ancell or mterry would be better persons to ask about that one
<Laney> How did the remote desktop thingy work?
<Laney> That added a custom entry to the greeter
<mterry> lullis, yes...  there's a gsettings key for which indicators to load in the greeter
<mterry> lullis, you have to set that key for the lightdm user
<lullis> Ah, that is awesome. So if I understand you, I just need to take a look at my existing code and make an indicator applet?
<seb128> Laney, I seemed to remember that as well, which is why I mentioned mterry :-)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> lullis, yeah, just make an indicator and set the gsettings value to include your new indicator
<lullis> And this is exclusive to unity-greeter?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, the updates panel is a mess, I'm pondering just redoing the UI using a column rather those dynamic anchors and heights
<kenvandine> seb128, i think that is a fine idea :)
<seb128> kenvandine, k, should I just mark those mps are wip then?
<kenvandine> yes please
<kenvandine> if you can rework it
<kenvandine> that would be great
<seb128> kenvandine, btw I kicked a new CI run for https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/update-flickable-workaround/+merge/230943 , that one might be worth landing meanwhile (not sure why on test failed though, works locally)
<kenvandine> it is a mess
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> I'm going to do that next week
<kenvandine> lets see if CI passes
<kenvandine> great
<willcooke> bah - my compile fails, because libsystemd-daemon-dev is v. 204 and I need 208.  Looks like I should try again on Utopic
 * willcooke is playing with Miracle cast
<seb128> happyaron, could you review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy/+bug/1355141 next week?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355141 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "ibus-anthy does not work on Utopic" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ok, calling it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e everyone!
<seb128> see you on monday
<Laney> see you!
<willcooke> bye s... oh too late.
<willcooke> right, I'm EODing as well.  Have a great weekend y'all.  See you on Monday
<Laney> and me. laters potaters.
<Sweetsha1k> can anyone give me a trusty target for libreoffice (ubuntu) on bug 1319941?
<ubot5> bug 1319941 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "libreoffice draw / impress crash if user service publishing is disabled in avahi" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319941
<qengho> Sweetsha1k: a "target"?
<dobey> Sweetsha1k: can't you just nominate it for trusty?
<Sweetsha1k> dobey: eh, seems I can. Last time I aimed for that I was not the right one of lp bazzillions groups for that IIRC.
<dobey> Sweetsha1k: anyone can nominate a bug for an ubuntu release. but only certain groups can approve the nominations
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-17
<laze1989> Does anyone have a clue when Menu Bars will be displayed with Qt/QML Applications?
<laze1989> appmenu-qt is installed. Using ApplicationWindow with MenuBar does not show a menu bar. Neither UGM nor a traditional in-application one. Found various reports about this.
<laze1989> appmenu-qt: handleReparent 128 The given QWindow has no QMenubar assigned
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-10
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<darkxst> hi pitti didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu ?
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> pitti, can you take quick look over comments in bug 1482937?
<ubot5> bug 1482937 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "split into language packs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482937
 * pitti reads
<didrocks> evening darkxst, good morning pitti
<didrocks> ça va, il fait enfin frais !
<didrocks> et toi pitti ?
<pitti> didrocks: nous avons eu un bon w.e. à Louvain aves nos amis
<didrocks> pitti: oh, vous êtes encore en Belgique ou rentré ?
<pitti> darkxst: replied and subscribed
<pitti> didrocks: non, chez nous; nous avons rentré hier
<darkxst> pitti, I already did that in my linked branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/language-selector/gnome-docs
<pitti> didrocks: looks good
<darkxst> The C locale will always be installed, since its used as fallback where the translations, and particularly videos, are incomplete
<seb128> good morning systems!
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, nous avons eu un bon w.e. avec nos amis à Louvain; et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, je suis en France pour une semaine, il fait chaud ici mais j'ai passé un bon w.e !
<pitti> il fait chaud ici pendant plusieurs semaines -- je veux de la pluie !
 * didrocks a eu de la pluie vendredi soir
<didrocks> et il ne fait plus que 21°C! \o/
<pitti> tous les plantes [wither] ici :(
<didrocks> pareil :/
<willcooke> good day
<seb128> hey willcooke & Laney
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<hikiko> hi all
<darkxst> hey seb128 willcooke
<seb128> hey hikiko
<seb128> hey darkxst
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<darkxst> seb128, bug 1481541, I suppose I could upload but don't know how to drive the CI train
<ubot5> bug 1481541 in compiz (Ubuntu) "avoid build-dep on gnome-control-center-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481541
<seb128> unsure if we have a landing planned for compiz
<seb128> willcooke, bregma used to handle compiz/unity landing,who does now?
<seb128> I guess us, but did we decide on an owner for those?
<darkxst> seb128, its needed for the g-o-a thing
<willcooke> seb128, Trevinho is the new owner
<seb128> darkxst, hey, though it seems there are concerns,discussions still about the "demote binaries but not the source" strategy?
<seb128> willcooke, k, good
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, can we get a compiz landing with ^ this week?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, I'll set it up
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks :-)
<Trevinho> Compiz only?
<darkxst> seb128, there was some confusions at first, I don't think anyone objected to the demote binaries bit
<Laney> hey hey!
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> what's up?
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, just that mp, unsure if we have others to join with it?
<didrocks> good morninggggg Laney!
<willcooke> seb128, could you and he, at some point, sync on an SRU strategy.  Bregma used to take care of it, but now Trevinho will - but I know that you (and Laney) have good knowledge of that work-flow, so I think it's worth just checking how we will take care of them
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> Laney, how was your w.e? had fun at the wedding?
<seb128> willcooke, sure
<Laney> it was fun yeah, good dad dancing was performed by all
<xnox> horum, had a highlight here, but it's gone now.
<xnox> will grep server logs later.
<Laney> lastlog doesn't say much
<Laney> hi xnox!
<Laney> did you have a good weekend seb128 et didrocks et xnox?
<Laney> darkxst: Not sure how the new train works, but ideally you'd have permissions
<Trevinho> Yeah, about SRU, we had one somewhat ready
<xnox> Laney: i went to Stockholm wednesday - sunday, and it was the worst trip ever.
<xnox> however went to abba museum, and that bit was fun. But otherwise a waste of a trip.
<Laney> oh
<Laney> was it for work or fun?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, was excellent, thanks! And finally got some descent temperatures here :)
<Laney> nice, us too
<Laney> coming at it from opposite sides though
<didrocks> ahah
<darkxst> Lamey, Im not too sure how it works either, hence the comment ;)
<seb128> Laney, w.e was nice here, warm & sunny, had fun and some bbqs ;-)
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<darkxst> seb128, some of us are stuck in winter you know ;)
<Laney> heya pitti, doing good thanks!
<Laney> and you?
<pitti> Laney: doing fine too, had a nice weekend with friends in Leuven
<seb128> some of those stucked in summer would be fine with some winter now ;-)
<didrocks> ++
<didrocks> (well, better now, but last week, for sure :p)
<darkxst> seb128, move south ;)
<seb128> darkxst, Laney, landing, you can open https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/ use the "log in with ubuntu sso" at the top right and see if you have a ci team checkbox
<Laney> it's asking for ubuntu-core-dev or ci-train-users
<seb128> right, second one is what you need to be able to set landings
<darkxst> and I managed to login, but don't see no checkbox
<Laney> oh I thought it was either of those
<seb128> could be, but darkxst isn't coredev iirc
<Laney> yeah, that wouldn't help anyway ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, not yet
<seb128> k, so I guess no landing for you :-/
<Laney> I'm sure you can get added
<seb128> yeah, ask on -ci-eng
<Laney> when they implement proper upload checks then these team requirements should go away
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, do you remember if larsu got unity-control-center working with bluez5 previous cycle?
<didrocks> seb128: we discussed it here last Friday
<seb128> yeah, I saw in the log
<didrocks> oh, maybe it was in the afternoon, while you were away
<seb128> yeah, I read the backlog
<didrocks> ok, so I think you have the answer :)
<seb128> you said he had it working but he didn't hand the branch?
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> I stayed out of bluez5 stuff, sorry
<seb128> didrocks, you are sure it's not https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-control-center/bluez5-gnome-bluetooth ?
<didrocks> one sec
<seb128> though that ftbfs on debhelper tools
<seb128> like trying to find a libgnome-bluetooth and not finding it
<didrocks> seb128: I think he pushed other commits to reshape the UI, and IIRC, that was a little bit later in March
<didrocks> so not sure it's that branch
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-control-center/
<seb128> he had different tries in there
<didrocks> unsure why there is changes.
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-control-center/bluez5
<didrocks> (grrr middle paste)
<seb128> the most recent one imports a copy of the libgnome-bluetooth lib
<seb128> I think he tried to port things at first
<didrocks> yeah, I wonder if he didn't want to use a mix of both
<seb128> then decided it would be easier to import the old lib
<didrocks> can be
<seb128> k, so it was left unfished I guess
<seb128> willcooke, when is larsu back?
 * willcooke checks the holiday calendar...
<willcooke> Friday 14th
<willcooke> so I expect next Monday
<willcooke> 17th
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> I though he said he would be away for over a month so I was unsure the calendar was accurate
<seb128> good if it is ;-)
<darkxst> last I remember he was pulling in the old UI directly into u-c-c
<seb128> yeah, that's what https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-control-center/bluez5-gnome-bluetooth does
<seb128> it has a copy of the old libgnome-bluetooth
 * didrocks reboots brb
<darkxst> seb128, I see, didnt actually go looking ;)
<darkxst> I just asked about it on friday, and didrocks said larsu was holding it ransom
<seb128> the g-c-c version from the ppa gives me a "no adaptor found" label on the blutooth panel
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/ ppa I mean
<desrt> hi desktop
 * desrt returns to earth
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you? did you have some nice vac?
<pitti> welcome back!
 * desrt just spent 2 weeks in esperantujo, barely survived
<desrt> thanks :)
<didrocks> good morning desrt, are you still able to speak english? :)
<desrt> yes
<didrocks> \o/
<desrt> but the weird part is that i'm still _thinking_ in esperanto
<desrt> i guess that will go away in a few days :)
<didrocks> ahah, unsurprising :)
<didrocks> probably, yeah!
<didrocks> did those 2 weeks reach your expectations?
<desrt> i had no expectations
<didrocks> so, I guess, that's a yes :p
<didrocks> (I guess you still have like "having fun")
<desrt> i am simultaneously completely exhausted, completely refreshed, sad that it's over, and feel alive again
<desrt> so whatever my expectations might have been, i guess they would have been met, and then some
<didrocks> nice! I think you now need some vacations to get back on shape from your vac. :)
<desrt> "...you'll have to excuse me, i'm not at my best..."
<didrocks> ;)
<willcooke> didrocks, did you ever find the bug you logged similar to:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1482181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1482181 in unity (Ubuntu) "ctrl-alt-t doesn't open the terminal on a fresh 15.10 install" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> hey desrt - welcome back!
<didrocks> willcooke: no, I was pinged on some other sdk things, looking in IRC logs
<willcooke> desrt, and don't forget to say hi to hikiko|bbl , Trevinho and andyrock
<desrt> willcooke: thanks :)
<desrt> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, no hurry - I can't reproduce it now
 * desrt dances happily
<didrocks> willcooke: well, as said, it's not only ctrl+alt+t, it's all media keys
<didrocks> and it's a race
<didrocks> can't find it, we discussed it multiple times (even on #ubuntu-desktop), but never referenced the bug it seems
<didrocks> at least, bug #1405214 seems to be a duplicate, wdyt?
<ubot5> bug 1405214 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Media and Custom Keyboard shortcut, as well as volume / brightness OSD stop randomly working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405214
<willcooke> hrm, not sure
<willcooke> I'll comment on that bug and see if ctrl-alt-t also doesn't work
<didrocks> willcooke: I've added some precision on your bug, I'm also cleaning the incorrect unity system settings upstream bug opened (we don't use that project) and adding the downstream one
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<didrocks> yw!
<hikiko> i forgot to change my status :/
<hikiko> willcooke, I don't know about the bug, I am getting a look at r 3958 now
<hikiko> Trevinho, answered already
<willcooke> thanks hikiko Trevinho - did you guys get that email too?
<hikiko> willcooke, I did
<willcooke> hikiko, oki - it must have been to a group then.  Trevinho will you reply directly to him?
<hikiko> should I reply to him ?
<willcooke> oki, thanks
<hikiko> ok :)
<willcooke> ha!
<hikiko> hahaha Trevinho, will you?
<hikiko> ok I replied just in case
<hikiko> he might get 2 answers :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: faster than me, that's fine :)
<willcooke> thanks hikiko Trevinho
<anpok_> since manta does not yet support the builtin bluetooth chip.. has anyone tried a bluetooth 2.1 dongle?
<ogra_> anpok_, unlikely that the kernel has the modules enabled for that (but try it, just guessing)
<anpok_> ogra_: I cannot find my dongle.. I thought about getting one..
<ogra_> well, even if it doesnt work, whats the cost ? 5€ ?
<ogra_> get one anyway :)
<anpok_> yeah will be fine new member of my ever growing collection of adaptors
 * willcooke -> semi-EOD, back to see robert_ancell later
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-11
<pitti> Good morning
<tjaalton> sigh, again misser ancell?
<tjaalton> missed
<hikiko> hi
<RAOF> tjaalton: He actually hasn't been in today at all.
<RAOF> Well, except for an hour at 6am or something.
<tjaalton> great
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey hey pitti
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
 * seb128 is trying bluez5 and is having issues
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> hateC++hateboosthateC++hateboosthateC++
<pitti> err, I mean -- quite fine, thanks!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> that transition is "fun" it seems
 * seb128 watches -changes and heaps of packages being rebuilt every day
<pitti> those are actually the easy part (although it's sheer madness); fixing all the FTBFS is the "fun"
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> is anything going to migrate by block? or is that a everything or nothing?
<darkxst> seb128, what issues are you having with bluez5?
<seb128> darkxst, the u-c-c work from larsu doesn't build, the g-c-c version in the ppa gives me a "no adaptor found" label and that's it
<desrt> word up, desktop
<seb128> but bluez5 works, since I can pair with bluetoothctl and the indicator shows correct status/change icon/list devices
<seb128> hey desrt!
<desrt> anyone planning on going on a trip for 19th
<desrt> ?
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<seb128> desrt, you are speaking about debconf?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> seems the 19th is a day off and there are several pre-arranged trips
<seb128> I'm not, I'm leaving on the 19th
<seb128> but maybe Laney or didrocks are?
<desrt> so you have your own pre-arranged trip, then :)
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> I'm in London the week after debconf
<desrt> cool.  what's going on there?
<seb128> and going direct from London to scottland for holidays
<didrocks> I was just planning to work and spending some time visiting heidelberg
<desrt> didrocks: mind if i tag along, then?  wouldn't mind spending the day with you
<seb128> desrt, sprint about pocket pc
<didrocks> desrt: with great pleasure :)
<desrt> didrocks: it's a date :)
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> didrocks, desrt, get a room
<desrt> hah
<seb128> :-p
<didrocks> ;)
<darkxst> seb128, I will double check the g-c-c bit later on my laptop, but pretty sure it was working
<seb128> darkxst, could be some bug or specific to my config...
<darkxst> seb128, you running g-c-c in unity?
<seb128> g-c-c.real
<seb128> but yes
<darkxst> seb128, yes, but I never tested that under unity
<seb128> k
<seb128> it should work no?
<seb128> or did they do something similar to display where the panel talk dbus to g-s for some reason?
<darkxst> seb128, if it talks to g-s-d things will break
<darkxst> not entirely sure the bluetooth stuff does though
<RAOF> desrt: Yo!
<desrt> hey
<RAOF> Hope you had a good holiday.
<desrt> i did :)
<desrt> got your email ... i'm sort of confused about what you want
<desrt> (re: vulkan)
<RAOF> Hah.
<RAOF> I'm not entirely sure, either.
<desrt> oh.  good.  glad i captured the meaning :)
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> good good good good good morning Laney
<pitti> hey Laney!
<Laney> sup
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<willcooke> morning all
<desrt> hello willcooke
<willcooke> desrt, jet lag much?
<desrt> nope
<willcooke> still in EUR?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> going to debconf next week anyway so i figured i'd save myself the pain and stay with a friend for a week
<desrt> works well... she works a typical 9-5, so during the day i get to do my usual thing: work from home...
<willcooke> excellent!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> howdy didrocks
 * desrt has a fuckya moment
<desrt> i took an _awesome_ picture last week and i accidentally deleted it
<desrt> but between those two occasions i copied all the pics/videos off of my phone in order to make space by deleting the vids (since i was running out)
<desrt> so... yay :)
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128
<darkxst> seb128, Trevinho, I now access to the CI train, i'll try and setup a landing for the compiz mp tomorrow?, bit tied up tonight, my bro is visting!
<seb128> darkxst, Trevinho said bregma already had an ongoing/planned one, maybe coordinate with thel
<seb128> them
<seb128> is that the only thing blocking that update?
<darkxst> seb128, still waiting on jdstrand to approve the source only maining
<seb128> right
<seb128> so no hurry for the compiz one
<darkxst> but just thought that would be a good one to learn the CI train
<seb128> right, but if there is already one in the ci you are going to create trouble/conflicts
<seb128> so please check with bregma/trevinho first
<darkxst> seb128, if they are landing one, I'm obviously not going to also!
<seb128> right, well it's even if they have things planned to land
<seb128> better to do one landing rather than 2
<seb128> or you need to do the full testplan twice
<willcooke> darkxst, seb128 - Trevinho is off today, but I know that bregma does indeed have plans in progress to land
<seb128> willcooke, k
<seb128> willcooke, is Trevinho trying to avoid our team meeting? ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, I know right!?
<darkxst> willcooke, sure, I won't start anything then
<seb128> Laney, what is displaying the gpg password ui now in wily?
<Laney> pinentry-gnome3 from gnupg2
<Laney> oh no, pinentry not gnupg2
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> (t's having some translations issues)
<Laney> it also FTBFS!
<Laney> I think the messages are sent by gpg itself btw
 * didrocks keeps having Xorg crash on wily
<ogra_> use Mir
<didrocks> willcooke: I guess Robert is looking regularly at crash reports on whoopsie, right?
<didrocks> ogra_: sure, give me an unity7 Mir desktop :p
<didrocks> as you are using I guess?
<ogra_> nah, i dont use wily on any important devices :)
<seb128> didrocks, is that https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/27941445d596fb71be692b9008c0847d2ce6c428 ?
<ogra_> doko is gone wild ...
<didrocks> seb128: one sec, looking
<didrocks> seb128: doesn't seem so
<didrocks> I would love though if whoopsie was able to give me a link of the stack I reported
<seb128> didrocks, you have the list in system settings -> security & privacy
<seb128> or the link at least
<didrocks> seb128: in the diagnostics?
<didrocks> oh, right
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> didn't know that one, great :)
<seb128> the web ui is not great
 * didrocks has lost track since this switch to whoopsie
<seb128> it's like a dump of uids
<didrocks> well, it's not list anyway…
<seb128> but at least it's there
<didrocks> maybe I have to wait enough for it being retraced first
<seb128> could be, at least for it to match a set/report
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2015.10&package=xorg-server&period=week
<seb128> you are on intel?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> hum, .upload and .uploaded
<seb128> the 1st one is the one that doesn't seem to be your
<seb128> 2/3 are similar and the reported bug is against nvidia
<seb128> everything else is low/old
<seb128> so it's likely your issue is specific and that Robert isn't working on it
<seb128> no issue here, just as another piece of info
<seb128> when did your issues start?
<didrocks> when I started to upgrade to wily
<seb128> do you use mir as a system compositor from old times?
<didrocks> (yesterday)
<didrocks> no I removed it a long time ago
<seb128> k, dunno then
<seb128> did you get a backtrace?
<didrocks> I'm trying to unpack it
<didrocks> ValueError: ['UserGroups', 'xserver.errors', '.tmp.unity.support.test.0', 'ProcEnviron'] has no binary content
<didrocks> and coreDump seems corruped, sigh
<didrocks> ahah, I have an OsAbort call
<didrocks> in one of the thread
<didrocks> little bit different up stacktrace
<didrocks> but it could be the same issue than the top crasher
<didrocks> so, if Robert is looking at those top crashers, let's wait for this
<seb128> right
<seb128> unsure if he's looking at those though
<seb128> willcooke, did robert_ancell step up as xorg maintainer? or is the doing xmir and just helping to get the xorg stack updated on the way?
<seb128> didrocks, btw, I got the u-c-c work from larsu working, there were some packaging tweaks to do and it's not ideal (like it installs a shared lib that should rather be static or private) but it seems to work ;-)
<seb128> btw the transitions ppa should be testable for unity users
<seb128> if some others want to opt in
<seb128> I'm going to email u-d@ today
<didrocks> seb128: ah nice! I will see in my bluetooth situation is a little bit better with the whole stack! :)
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> if it's not at least if we work on issue that's not on outdated components
<didrocks> right!
 * didrocks goes for a run
<pitti> didrocks: bon cours !
<pitti> ... "bonne course", non?
<didrocks> pitti: merci, j'essaie de faire une bonne course :)
<didrocks> pitti: oui, la deuxième !
<seb128> didrocks, évite le soleil !
<pitti> didrocks: je suis allé courier encore dans le matin
<didrocks> seb128: vu le ciel, ça va être difficile :p
<didrocks> pitti: tu as raison de partir courir le matin
<didrocks> je suis juste pas assez motivé ;)
<pitti> oui, trop chaud après midi
<seb128> didrocks, pitti se lève à 5h aussi, donc l'après-midi pour lui c'est à 10h :p
<didrocks> seb128: pas faux !
<pitti> héhé
<pitti> oui, je ne peux plus dormir :(
<didrocks> :/
<pitti> je ne "pouvais" plus ... ?
 * pitti doit apprendre les verbs auxiliares
<didrocks> oui :)
<didrocks> "pouvais"
<didrocks> ok, j'y vais vraiment, pour ne pas être en retard au meeting
<pitti> o/
<willcooke> seb128, argh, sorry totally missed the mention.  the second one.  tjaalton has kindly taken on maint of X org assistance provided by Robert if required
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> willcooke, no worry, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, is there a know issue with xserver/intel? didrocks mentioned things are not stable for him since he upgraded to wily
<pitti> WFM
<seb128> pitti, xserver/intel?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> yeah, wfm as well on my 2 machines
<pitti> haven't had a crash in ages
<seb128> yeah, I don't remember last time I had xserver closing on me
<seb128> but not this cycle for pretty sure
<tjaalton> seb128: most likely due to the kernel
<seb128> could be, I guess the xorg/intel stack didn't change much
<tjaalton> userspace hasn't changed much
<seb128> tjaalton, is there an known issue you can think about?
<tjaalton> depends on the generation
<tjaalton> but not offhand
<seb128> k
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, 4.2.0-3.3 seems problematic in that regard (while using a blob), but I guess you are on 4.1.0-x.x
<tjaalton> oh, mesa got updated today, but it should be stable and has been in sid for a few weeks
<seb128> tjaalton, didrocks had the issue before today he said iirc
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, wily is 4.1
<ricotz> tjaalton, oh 10.6.x?
<tjaalton> yep
<ricotz> :)
<ricotz> i assume 10.6.4 will there soon
<tjaalton> upstream release manager seems to be on vacation, but the plan was to push a snapshot to exåerimental and then 11.0rc to wily post-ff
<tjaalton> err, s/Ã¥/p/
<tjaalton> this kbd is tiny
<ricotz> seb128, i see, unfortunately that 4.1.0-x.x is still 4.1.3 and missing some updates (4.1.5) too which includes quite some drm/i915 fixes
<ricotz> tjaalton, ok, going for 11.0rc seems interesting but better in conjunction with kernel 4.2 and skl
<tjaalton> ricotz: it's more for amdgpu
<ricotz> tjaalton, right, I didnt want to mangle with drm with its new libdrm-amdgpu.so.1
<didrocks> tjaalton: I'm on 10.5.9-2ubuntu1
<didrocks> tjaalton: I see that 10.6.3-1ubuntu1 is in proposed, is it supposed to fix that top crash in xorg?
<seb128> Laney, mvo, pitti, do you know if packagekit is supposed to work/was working in ubuntu to install archive debs? robert_ancell sent me an email saying that he tried to "pkcong install <things>" and is getting issues and he's wondering if that ever worked/is supposed to work, or is known as "need work"
<mvo> seb128: what kind of error does he get?
<pitti> seb128: it used to work, but that was with the python apt backend
<pitti> I've never tried the aptcc backend (this definitively broke some things like langpack integration)
<mvo> seb128: debs or packages?
<mvo> iirc there is code in PK that uses gdebi for the resolving of the debs
<Laney> Seems 'pkcon install konsole' doesn't work for me
<mvo> however with the apt in experimental there will be native .deb install support
<Laney> I don't know very much about packagekit though I'm afraid
<mvo> (which is in experimental *way* too long sadly)
<seb128> mvo, he did say, but trying to e.g "pkcon install gconf-editor" doesn't work for me
<seb128> it says the package is not available
<mvo> on 15.04 I get:
<mvo> seb128: com
<seb128> mvo, Laney, pitti, thanks, I think I'm just going to tell him that pkcon is untested/not really supported at the moment
<mvo> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055998/
<seb128> hum
<pitti> seb128: that's very true
<tjaalton> didrocks: I don't know, doubt it.. try mainline kernels to see where it broke, or if 4.2 fixes it
<seb128> mvo, the experimental version requires pkgkit 1 which drops support for plugins which is used by click though?
<mvo> seb128: correct, we need  lp:~mvo/click/native-dbus  first, then we can drop the click plugin
<mvo> seb128: for pk
<seb128> mvo, is that likely to land for this cycle?
<Laney> I think that's needed if we want to look at gnome software btw
<Laney> so would be helpful
<didrocks> tjaalton: well, I'll try booting on older kernels first, but having it failing every couple of hours don't help being productive
<tjaalton> didrocks: anything in dmesg=
<tjaalton> ?
<tjaalton> and what's failing
<seb128> Laney, indeed, though that would need to move this cycle, I doubt we can start and be done with that transition in the lts cycle
<Laney> what transition?
<mvo> seb128: its almost ready, if someone can get it prioritized I think so, but for now its unfrotunately low on my priorities :/
<seb128> Laney,  s-c -< gnome-software
<Laney> dunno
<seb128> if we want to switch
<seb128> I don't like switching important component in the lts cycle
<seb128> it gives little room for feedback and interations
<seb128> mvo, we could also break click in wily
<seb128> ogra_ wouldn't mind
<didrocks> tjaalton: nothing interesting in dmesg (or that seems to), the stacktrace seems to be the top Xorg crasher in whoopsie: //errors.ubuntu.com/problem/27941445d596fb71be692b9008c0847d2ce6c428
<ogra_> +1
<seb128> as he said, it wouldn't be the first thing that stops working on ubuntu touch wily ;-)
<ogra_> make is snap already !
<ogra_> *it
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, thouh we install some clicks at image build time, we'd have to rip that bit out temporary to still have images
<tjaalton> didrocks: nvidia?
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I was rather jocking there though ;-) mvo has a click branch that should make it work without using packagekit's plugins
<seb128> so we could just land that
<ogra_> well, not sure what that is worth, iven clicks wont be able to run anyway
<ogra_> *given
<ogra_> but yeah, fixes are always good :)
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> tjaalton: no, intel
<tjaalton> so it crashes all of a sudden?
<tjaalton> most of these seem to be from trusty though
<didrocks> tjaalton: yep, I'm getting a similar stacktrace on wily, and so then lightdm restarts
<tjaalton> well, could perhaps update the snapshot
<tjaalton> of intel ddx
<didrocks> tjaalton: tell me if you have anything that I could test
<tjaalton> build git version of x-x-v-intel
<tjaalton> or hang on
<didrocks> (I had no issue on the same machine on vivid, it really started when I updated to wily)
<ricotz> tjaalton, xorg-edgers ;)
<tjaalton> ricotz: well ok, but need to be careful with that
<ricotz> tjaalton, Sarvatt pushed one yesterday
<ricotz> just download the deb and install it manually
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> didrocks: do that ^ :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: so adding the ppa and dist-upgrade or just some .debs to install?
<tjaalton> just the one deb or you get everything else too
<didrocks> "the one" being? :)
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5291145/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> wily, right?
<didrocks> xserver-xorg-video-intel  I guess
<didrocks> ricotz: yep, thanks!
<willcooke> seb128, back
<didrocks> done, let's see how it goes, I'll reboot after the meeting
<didrocks> or if I crash first :p
 * willcooke rushes to get the roll call list
<seb128> willcooke, just on time!
 * desrt get a tingly feeling in the fingers
<Laney> going to be a short list from me this week
<Laney> could do it in one word :P
<desrt> 'hols'
<didrocks> Laney: 3 letters + one number, right?
<Laney> g++5
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 11 15:30:40 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic:
<desrt> heh
<willcooke> Hello everyone!
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong (travel), happyaron (travel), hikiko, laney, larsu (hols), qengho (hols), seb128, sweet5hark (hols), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevino (hols), robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> hey
<desrt> new people!!
<willcooke> yay!
<hikiko> hello :)
<dgadomski> hey
<desrt> hi hikiko :D
<hikiko> I'm sorry I have to go... :)
<hikiko> hi desrt !
<willcooke> hikiko, do you want to go first?  Have you got time?
<hikiko> yes :)
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> hikiko, GO GO GO!
<hikiko> I worked on the ezoom plugin fixed the icons preprocessing (unity-launcher) to scale properly (modelview matrix modification) and did some progress with the bug no #1480863 but didn't fix it :)
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: andyrock
<hikiko> goodbye everyone :)
<andyrock> hey
<seb128> hikiko, bye
<willcooke> cya hikiko
<andyrock> basically i've been working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1449654 last week
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449654 in unity (Ubuntu) "windows can be resized from wrong workspace" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> there is already an approved MP
<andyrock> and this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1457276
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1457276 in unity (Ubuntu) "Drop-down sound menu has no delay" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> it's almost done
<andyrock> i'm not going to use a delay but math to improve the situation
<andyrock> basically this: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qXGkfaSw/triangle.png
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks andyrock.  There will be some happy users to see those fixes in.
<andyrock> yeah atm it's pretty buggy
 * Laney remembers a unity bug to file/search for
<Laney> muhahah
<willcooke> :D
<andyrock> maybe i'll do a MP by the end of the day
<seb128> andyrock, nice one ;-)
<andyrock> not sure what is going to be my next bug
<andyrock> we cannot make thing perfects but it should improve the current situation
<andyrock> to make things better we should introduce a delay
<andyrock> but we don't like delays
<willcooke> oki, we can discuss the specifics later on and we can look at other bugs too.
<willcooke> andyrock, anything else you want to report?
<andyrock> that's all for me
<willcooke> cool, thanks a lot!
<andyrock> np
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> hey attente
<seb128> andyrock, btw that's bug #552920 which has pointers and nice comments from mpt
<ubot5> bug 552920 in unity (Ubuntu) "Moving diagonally from narrow menu title often opens adjacent menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552920
<attente> getting up to speed with libertine, debugged some small issues
<attente> first stab at building a click package containing a libertine container
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> andyrock, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710388 as well
<ubot5> Gnome bug 710388 in Widget: GtkMenu "Menu navigation triangle doesn't work anymore" [Normal,New]
<seb128> attente, what is libertine?
<andyrock> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> andyrock, yw!
<attente> seb128: it's a project that should make it easier to create containers (lxc/chroot) for legacy x apps
<seb128> k, interesting
<attente> seb128: https://github.com/ubuntu-libertine/libertine
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> desrt, welcome back from hols!
<desrt> thanks :D
<desrt> basically spent the last day getting out from under my pile of emails
<desrt> starting to dig into bugs next...
<desrt> anything anyone needed while i was gone?
<Laney> mclasen was after you
<desrt> cool.  i'll ping.
<desrt> looks like BoFs are still on at guadec
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: dgadomski
<willcooke> Hey dgadomski - how's OEM looking?
<dgadomski> actually I'm not OEM, I'm sustaining engineering inside cloud ops
<dgadomski> :)
<willcooke> wait what
<willcooke> you lie
<dgadomski> I never lie :)
<willcooke> I need to stop huffing glue
<willcooke> sorry dgadomski
<dgadomski> no worries
<dgadomski> * prepared a debdiff to fix bug #1464645 for trusty
<ubot5> bug 1464645 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Samba shares over gvfs do not respect ACL rules" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464645
<dgadomski> * still working towards fixing bug #1124250
<ubot5> bug 1124250 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Partially incorrect uid mapping with nfs4/idmapd/ldap-auth" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124250
<dgadomski> EOF
<willcooke> That SMB bug will be a nice fix to see
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks>  /!\ long report (to compensate the incoming 4 characters one from Laney)
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - reviewed and merged scala support by ivuk. Will be in next release.
<didrocks> - reviewed and merged some fixes for progress bar out of range exception from a new contributor, asked to add some tests for it.
<didrocks> - multiple reviews and comments on eclipse mars + other eclipse derivatives support as well as some tests refactoring by the same new contributor. Still in progress.
<didrocks> * Ubuntu developer program:
<didrocks> Continue developping the example app. This week was:
<didrocks> - add i18n support and encountered issues with our default qmake template with i18n
<didrocks> - found a singleton best practice and implement global app settings this way (as well as settings page with some expand item toolkit issues)
<didrocks> - add a DateTime picker handling both Date and Time (not supported upstream) and provide best practice/workaround u1db issues on dates.
<didrocks> - add comments and binary attachement through using the contenthub and provides/creates best practices around it (and on testing on desktop) for importing and handling images (to finish). Provide some more workaround for model and u1db issues.
<didrocks> - some small global polishing (error handling, no results, first opening, rewording) and refactoring to avoid duplicating properties
<didrocks> - opened more than 20 toolkit-related bugs due to various issues encountered above (and which I had to workaround) + discuss with upstream on each of those. Let's hope they got them fix soon! At least, we have documented workarounds and best practices now :)
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks> - advice to some of our upstream team on how to keep one branch with different package names (soname changes) due to gcc5 transition
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> merci didrocks
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: Laney
<didrocks> de rien :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: no need to reboot, next crash or logout is enough :)
<Laney> I added some more characters
<Laney> but you can really just read g++5 if you want
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> • short week: hols Thursday and Friday
<Laney> • g++5 hell - what did we do to deserve this?
<Laney> ∘ many package renames
<Laney> ∘ many no-change rebuilds
<Laney> ∘ such breakage, build fixes, NMUs and stuff
<Laney> ∘ wow
<Laney> • Some transition tracker maintenance to avoid false negatives
<Laney> • Next: moar g++5, dbus 1.10 (rc), e-d-s 3.16.5, debconf
<Laney> • Anyone know how to fix https://plus.google.com/+IainLane/posts/asJo19AJShN so I can expand my unicode repertoire?
<Laney> ⚜
<willcooke> thank you Laney, your diligence in the fight with GCC5 is very much appreciated
<willcooke> Laney, oh - and....
<willcooke> Fonts
<willcooke> :(
<Laney> Ph0ntz
<willcooke> word
<willcooke> but another day
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • spent over a day fighting with phone images/os-es to restore a formatted imei :-(
<seb128> • landed u-c-c wily update (sound panel fix + logo update)
<seb128> • worked a bit on the gcc5 transition
<seb128> • refreshed the bluez5 transition packages, fought a bit with u-c-c to get it working, the ppa should be mostly working, extra testers&feedback would be welcome
<seb128> • reviewed/tested/sponsored some bluez4 fixes for touch (and wily)
<seb128> • bugs triage (desktop & touch)
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> merci seb128
<seb128> de rien !
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued planning for new accessibility profile implementatino for 16.04, hoping to allow support for all GTK/GNOME based flavours.
<willcooke> * COntinued work on Speech Dispatcher, mostly upstream.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Released lightdm 1.15.1, 1.15.2
<willcooke> - XMir bug investigation
<willcooke> - Added detection of scanners without drivers to Simple Scan.
<willcooke> - Fixed XCB -dev package names
<willcooke> - Update depends in packages to stop using transitional package names
<willcooke> ooops, missed out...
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> * Some vacation time :) -> Spent some time on the pile of backlog
<willcooke> * Started refactoring unity switcher model to be dynamic (content should
<willcooke> update when switcher showing)
<willcooke> * Implementing Alt+Tab+$key_next_to_tab to close active app/win in
<willcooke> switcher (bug #1468820)
<willcooke> * Some experiments for implementing GNOME-like overlay scrollbars in
<ubot5> bug 1468820 in Unity "close windows from switcher [wishlist]" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468820
<willcooke> unity dash
<willcooke> * Got flights and prepared documents to go to China
<willcooke> * Reviewed some unity branches
<willcooke> * Got CI-Train keys and studied the landing process
<willcooke> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-11 | Current topic: Any Other Business
<Laney> a China trip that I don't get to go on? :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(:( :( :( :(:(:(:(:(:(
<willcooke> Yeah, hikiko and Trevinho get to visit this time
<seb128> Laney was looking forward chinese spies try to hack his laptop again
<Laney> yeah I got a new one since then
<willcooke> They've already done that
<Laney> although, guess where it shipped from
<Laney> ...
<andyrock> ahaahahah
<willcooke> XD
<willcooke> I've suggested that they visit The Great Wall, same place we went
 * didrocks wants a Japan trip
<Laney> is it the same kind of thing?
<willcooke> +1 for Japan
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, same deal
<Laney> mmm
<willcooke> We have an SRU request from OEM, need to speak to ara about it some more tomorrow
<willcooke> A few interesting threads on the -desktop mailing list right now, worth checking if you haven;t already
 * willcooke is planning to reply to them all, but just in a holding pattern 
<willcooke> oh, Laney there is *another* font release coming.  \o/
<Laney> um
<willcooke> Design have asked dpm to find some help for testing, so maybe we can pass the release work over too
<Laney> what for?
<willcooke> Laney,  a new thin version
<Laney> does that mean we should skip this one?
<willcooke> I see the email subject, haven't opened it yet.  Plausible deniability
 * dpm confirms Design got in touch and we're looking at how we can help
<Laney> good strategy
<didrocks> ahah, "managers read emails" -> subject :)
<willcooke> could do, since there is not real point in making two releases
<Laney> that would make me happy
<willcooke> didrocks, I haven't got time to *read* the things.  I've got slides to work on
<willcooke> #notjoking
<didrocks> willcooke: and spreadsheets to file in!
<Laney> (tequila to drink)
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> Laney, I'll get up to speed and fill you in later
<Laney> no... rush...
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> oh, also... I asked Trevinho to look at making the dash OSB look like the new Gnome ones - should be doable.
<seb128> tequila filling for Laney?!
<Laney> he said that in his status
<seb128> Laney, that's better than a China trip ;-)
<Laney> seb128: heidelberg tequila party
<willcooke> ah, yeah it's that reading emails thing
<seb128> \o/
 * Laney needs to get some C&W
<Laney> can't turn up to debconf empty handed
<willcooke> ah yes - have fun at the weekend folks
<willcooke> any more topics?
<seb128> not from me
<willcooke> in 5.....
<Laney> nein
<willcooke> ..4..
<didrocks> keine topic :)
<seb128> I already mentioned it in my weekly summary, but bluez5 should be ready in the ppa and testing would be welcome
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/
<seb128> I emailed devel/phone lists about it as well
<willcooke> awesome, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> 3,2,1, #endmeeting
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 11 16:01:02 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-08-11-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thank you everyone
<Laney> xnox: you coming debconf?
<andyrock> thanks!
<didrocks> thanks!
<Laney> we could do something about gnupg2
<andyrock> seb128: btw we are not using gtk for the indicators
<andyrock> we actually draw them using nux
<andyrock> just the dropdown menus are handled by gtk
<seb128> andyrock, k, well technically the same triangle solution applies
 * didrocks remembers the space handling """fun""" for indicators in nux
<andyrock> but I can have a look at gtk code to try to fix it too
<andyrock> seems like the code is already there, it's just broken
<seb128> right
<seb128> that would be nice ;-)
<xnox> Laney: i don't think so.
 * Laney weeps
<didrocks> no China, no xnox, bad week for Laney
 * didrocks hugs Laney
<Laney> it's not going to be the same
<Laney> yeah :(
<didrocks> don't worry, I'm sure we'll go to Japan, it all depends on willcooke :)
 * Laney hugs didrocks 
<didrocks> (no pressure)
<Laney> at least I've got you
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> attente: the libertine github project should join the ubuntu group btw, I can get it added if you want
<Laney> surely it should come back to LP now we have git
<attente> didrocks: best to ask bregma about that since he started it
<didrocks> bregma: ^
<xnox> Laney: you can always join the big blue ;-)
<Laney> sounds like becoming a surfer
<Laney> I could be down with that
<bregma> we put libertine up on github because the git support in Launchpad was broken at the time
<bregma> we need to move it into bazaar eventually so it will work with the ci-train when the time comes
<didrocks> bregma: ok, if you have long term plan to keep in github, we can move the project easily under the ubuntu namespace
<didrocks> (that doesn't change anything for you, it's just that it's centrally managed)
<bregma> didrocks, our long-term plans weren't to use github but it wouldn;t hurt to move it under ubuntu no matter what
<didrocks> bregma: ok, I'll have a look tommorrow and keep you posted (I did the same for Ubuntu Make a year ago)
<bregma> cool
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys!
<bregma> also, because people keep asking, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=compiz has been in -proposed for a while and will block other Unity 7 stack landings until the GCC-5 thing passes
<bregma> final Unity 7 landing before the 7.3.3 release is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=138
<bregma> then I'm done
<seb128> bregma, I don't understand that statement
<seb128> bregma, you could keep doing landing in proposed even if the previous one didn't migrate
<seb128> you can merge&clean without having it migrate, there is a jenkins box to check for that
<seb128> you can also refresh you silo and do another landing without the m&c
<bregma> I get spanked when I do that
<seb128> by who?
<seb128> I keep doing it...
<seb128> and no, it's not because I like spanking ;-)
<Laney> laters!
<seb128> Laney, have a good evening!
<Laney> you too!
<jcastro> mamarley: welcome!
<mamarley> Hi :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-12
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<tjaalton> didrocks: how's the new intel? :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: not crashy (yet)
<didrocks> tjaalton: will keep you posted if I see anything today :p
<tjaalton> cool
 * RAOF should really check if his hang-on-resume is really DRI3 related.
<tjaalton> RAOF: you mean if we could enable it again?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Or, rather, I enabled it and noticed that things were screwy.
<tjaalton> what gen do you have?
<RAOF> 7
<RAOF> Iris pro 5200
<tjaalton> so IVB
<RAOF> Oh, might be off by a gen. Haswell :)
<tjaalton> oh right
<RAOF> Oh, that's right.
<RAOF> That's gen 7.5 :)(
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> good, I have haswell too
<tjaalton> too bad it doesn't do S3
 * RAOF was *pretty* sure broadwell was 8, so...
<tjaalton> yep
<RAOF> Well, this laptop S3s fine.
<RAOF> And it even *mostly* comes back.
<tjaalton> mine is an intel beta
<RAOF> Yeah, had one of those.
<tjaalton> right mine does suspend, but is totally worthless after resume
<RAOF> If this comes back, it comes back fine.
<RAOF> It just sometimes doesn't come back.
<RAOF> But now that I consult my Xorg.0.log I don't think I can blame DRI3 for that anymore.
<tjaalton> good ole harris beach.. can't understand why they only sent one qual upgrade unit to us.. two weeks after the betas arrived
<RAOF> So, in related news, Haswell is buggy on 15.10 :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<tjaalton> does wily have 4.2 already?
<RAOF> NO
<RAOF> Ahem. No.
<tjaalton> heh
<darkxst> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<RAOF> I know that enables some PPPPPPGT thingy that's been in development since forever.
<seb128> hey RAOF tjaalton darkxst pitti
<tjaalton> hey seb128
<RAOF> Yo seb128!
<darkxst> indeed seems unpaired devices won't show up in g-c-c with bluez5 ;(
<seb128> darkxst, thanks for testing!
<darkxst> paired devices do show up though, I'll try with 3.16
 * didrocks confirms
<seb128> did you try under unity?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> k, weird
<seb128> here it writes "No bluetooth adapter found"
<didrocks> I paired the other way (from devices to laptop), so didn't notice
<didrocks> seb128: I meant, I tried our u-c-c
<didrocks> which is basically the same behavior for unpaired device (which makes sense)
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> didrocks, can you try g-c-c.real?
<seb128> we are talking about g-c-c specifically
<seb128> u-c-c works for me
<darkxst> oh, after I told my phone to forget laptop, it showed up in g-c-c
<seb128> g-c-c doesn't
<didrocks> seb128: well, g-c-c.real does the same "no bluetooth adapter found" in unity
<didrocks> darkxst: ah, let me try
<seb128> didrocks, k, so not only me
<seb128> that seems buggy, or it depends on some gnome component to be on the bus or something
<darkxst> I dot not a "no bluetooth adapter found" in g-c-c
<darkxst> do not get
<didrocks> yeah, not sure what interface it's expecting
<didrocks> darkxst: hum, disociating both sides doesn't show the device up in u-c-c for me though
<darkxst> didrocks, I was talking about g-c-c btw
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, I doubt there is huge diff on that though
<seb128> didrocks, u-c-c is supposed to list only known devices, otherwise you need to do "+" to add devices
<didrocks> bluetoothctl devices
<didrocks> only list the paired one
<didrocks> seb128: ah ok, so yeah, it works
<seb128> didrocks, the new g-c-c has a different UI, they removed the wizard/dialer to add devices, those are supposed to be listed in the main list instead
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> dialer->dialog
<darkxst> didrocks, g-c-c bluetooth panel changed bigtime after bluez5
<didrocks> darkxst: I thought we reused the upstream panel and modified it
<didrocks> but ok, the version in the ppa is just the reimport of the older one
<seb128> didrocks, https://rishi.fedorapeople.org/gnome-control-center-bluetooth.png
<didrocks> seb128: oh right, I remember that UI now
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so all good on u-c-c side, apart from the issue I mentionned on the ML
<seb128> right, and I can confirm the issue here
<seb128> it should be fixed but isn't a blocker for landing imho, you can unpair using the indicator
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for testing!
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if it's the issue about doubling signal
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> like it's sending a disable one
<didrocks> the indicator is sending enable
<seb128> darkxst, did you try under unity btw? or are you remark from testing under GNOME only?
<didrocks> and so it switches back, or if it's really disabled
<seb128> didrocks, could be but I don't even see the widget flicker
<didrocks> anyway, we'll see, but not a biggy
<darkxst> seb128, not tried u-c-c yet. think it failed to install actually on my laptop
<seb128> darkxst, no, I meant g-c-c under !GNOME
<seb128> though I guess it's not a setup we care much about
<seb128> g-c-c is mostly used under GNOME
<seb128> I'm just wondering if there is a bug here (but didrocks gets the same) or if something makes it not work out of GNOME envs
<didrocks> would be interesting to see how it works with Mate for instance
<willcooke> o/
<darkxst> seb128, no, that seems pointless really
<seb128> k
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<darkxst> didrocks, an mate uses a forked g-c-c 2
<didrocks> darkxst: how would that work with bluez5, do you know if they adapated it for it?
<darkxst> no idea, flexiondotorg ^?
<seb128> he replied on the list asking if we can update blueman2 in the ppa as well
<seb128> which I'm looking at now
<seb128> so maybe they use blueman?
<didrocks> seb128: org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Rfkill
<didrocks> seems like the dbus iface that g-c-c bluetooth panel is using
<didrocks> (and I don't see it under u-s-d and unity)
<Laney> hullo
<willcooke> hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> what goes?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, makes sense, they moved that to g-c-c I think
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed, that's what they call the "adapter"
<darkxst> hey Laney
<darkxst> rfkill is still in g-s-d so far as I remember, it has always been there
<darkxst> the interface may have changed since u-s-d was forked though
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for checking!
<seb128> Laney, can you feel the earth moving?
<seb128> some gcc5 bits migrated to wily
 * seb128 got emails about things hitting wily proper during the night
<pitti> yes, gcc-5 was unleashed
<pitti> which unblocked quite a bunch of stuff
<Laney> indeed, I had loads of migrations
<seb128> Laney, pitti, seems like https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/aptdaemon/1352654/+merge/243354 fixes packagekit (according to robert_ancell)
<darkxst> seb128, packagekit 1.0?
<seb128> no, we are on 0.8 still
<seb128> or I'm unsure what you are asking
<pitti> yeah, I thought 1.0 was blocked on click
<pitti> MoM has a comment like that
<seb128> it is
<seb128> 1.0 drops support for plugins
<seb128> which click is  using atm
<darkxst> I know its blocked on click, but wasnt aware of anything else that would break api wise
<pitti> ah, I thought that was apt -> aptcc
<pitti> that broke langpacks and other plugins too indeed
<darkxst> pitti, thats a different story, but ximion is happy for patches in aptcc to handle langpacks
<seb128> what did? the drop of plugins in 1.0?
<pitti> darkxst: not from me -- waaaaaaaaaay to complicated
<pitti> seb128: moving to aptcc
<pitti> (I thought this alraedy happened in 0.8, not sure)
<seb128> darkxst, in case you missed the start of the discussion, "pkcon install <something>" doesn't work on wily, with 0.8
<seb128> pitti, it might be
<seb128> unsure what changed between vivid and wily
<pitti> I just gave up on PK, TBH -- we've used the aptdaemon implementation which has always worked much better and faster
<seb128> but not aptdaemon
<seb128> so yeah, maybe that's a side effect of apt->aptcc
<pitti> PK as a D-Bus interface is a fine idea
<pitti> PK as "the implementation" quite bad for Debian IMHO
<seb128> yeah
<darkxst> I didnt say you have to switch to aptcc on the lists, that would seem to be a longterm goal, but getting packagekit 1.0 is a short term goal
<pitti> that's fine I think -- our current PK already dropped the apt backend, so there's nothing further to lose from that point
<willcooke> Trevinho, hikiko - hope that new meeting time on Friday is suitable for you both.  Let me know if not
<seb128> can we get pk1.0 and get our stuff (aptdaemon, sessioninsaller, ...) keep working the same way?
<pitti> wrt. to general plugins, that's certainy a bigger blocker (wrt. click)
<Trevinho> willcooke: fri is fine for me
<seb128> oh, Trevinho is back again? ;-)
<hikiko> willcooke, for me it's fine :)
<seb128> so he was just off to avoid the meeting!
<hikiko> lol
<Trevinho> seb128: not yet... I've a ship to take this afternoon
<Trevinho> seb128: so half-available .)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> going to China by boat? ;-)
<Trevinho> lol
<willcooke> :D
<Trevinho> no, I've to go back to my place in italy
<seb128> safe travel then ;-)
 * willcooke wonders why he lives in a country which has "yellow rain warnings"
<willcooke> I should move to Italy too
<Trevinho> yeah... Here it rained yesterday after about two months of sun
<Trevinho> even too much sun :)
<willcooke> Ohhhh, too much sun??  Poor Trevinho, with his sunshine.  ;D
<willcooke> It's bloomin' *dark* here
<hikiko> you should come to Greece if you like sun guys... this is the 1st week we don't have 38 degrees... :p (we have 35)
<willcooke> I think I'll try and book a holiday to a Greek island next year.  Maybe Kefalonia
<hikiko> kefalonia is nice and the Ionian sea is not too hot like the Aegean :)
<davmor2> willcooke: I have Sun
<willcooke> davmor2, pictures or it didnt happen
<Trevinho> yeah, we need to help greece... let's move all there
<willcooke> XD
<hikiko> the ionian sea islands are pretty much like Italy :) and basically they were part of italy :)
<tjaalton> hmm mesa update is blocked by something
<davmor2> willcooke: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/image20150812_094241420.jpg and http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/image20150812_094245293.jpg
<willcooke> davmor2, bah - no fair
<hikiko> where's that place? uk?
<davmor2> willcooke: you just live in the wrong bit on England, we tell you southerns that it's grim up here but that's only because you're big girls blouses and we don't want to have to water down the beer or Cider ;)
<willcooke> XD
<Laney> tjaalton: weird, it says that yade is in progress but I don't see that
<Laney> pitti: any clue about that?
<pitti> Laney: ah, because yade is uninstallable
<pitti> so it's waiting for yade to become installable before it can run the test
<Laney> that shows as 'test in progress'?
<pitti> Laney: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-August/003339.html thread
<pitti> Laney: ATM yes; it's not ideal, we are currently discussing how to handle this
<pitti> before we just let new packages break things in -release, now it's holding back things too aggressively
<Laney> Oh, I saw the thread but not this detail
<pitti> -> if mesa doesn't break yade, it's fine to override
<pitti> I need to read the britney code to more thoroughly understand why it adds these (FTBFS/uninstallable) to "exclusions"
 * pitti wonders if there's a knob in the new pinentry stuff to forget my gpg passphrase less often than every 10 mins
<Laney> gpg-agent options -> default-cache-ttl?
<pitti> $ gpg-agent options
<pitti> gpg-agent: gpg-agent running and available
<pitti> Laney: is that a config file somewhere?
<pitti> ah, ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf ?
<Laney> pitti: oh right, yes, sorry - "echo default-cache-ttl 9999 > ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf" or so
<pitti> cheers
<Laney> haven't tested this myself, mind - just read gpg-agent(1)
<pitti> yeah, I did this now, will restart my session to see whether it works
<pitti> I'm sure I'll upload some more packages today :)
<Laney> you can reload the agent
<Laney> echo RELOADAGENT | gpg-connect-agent
<pitti> yay, thanks
<jcastro> ricotz: mamarley: tseliot: heya so what do you guys think the next step should be?
<mamarley> Probably go ahead and set up a team for it on Launchpad and create the PPA so we can get started.
<mamarley> I was thinking it might be a good idea to have some sort of hidden PPA to which the packages could initially be uploaded, and then copied to the real PPA once they pass at least some basic smoke-testing.
<mamarley> Another thing I was wondering is how to handle the users who are already using my current PPA?
<mamarley> I can definitely put up a message in the description asking people to use the new one instead, but I don't think most people go looking at the PPA description much after the first time they add it.
<didrocks> willcooke: FYI, I just took an hour to put my x220 appart, (change keyboard) and cleanup fans. It's like a all new one, no more overheating and such (and so, fan turning way slower, so less noise). You should try on yours which was overheating as well IIRC
<didrocks> (it's way easier than on my Dell to do that operation)
<jcastro> didrocks: I have to take my thinkpad apart to change the wireless card, it's fun and scary at the same time.
<didrocks> jcastro: still your x220?
<jcastro> x230
<didrocks> ah, you changed since :)
<jcastro> just remember when you upgrade to skip the x240 and go for the x250
<didrocks> at least, on the x220, it was issue, not sure for the x230
<jcastro> yeah my 220 died, such a shame, great laptop
<didrocks> yep :)
<mamarley> I had to take my T530 apart to dry out once because an HVAC accident caused some water to get dumped on it.  It wasn't difficult at all.
<didrocks> ah :/
<didrocks> yeah, quite impressed by the quality and documentation you find
<jcastro> yeah I got the service manual
<jcastro> it's top notch
<didrocks> yeah, that + the little picture at the back to tell you what screws is for what…
<seb128> didrocks, did you manage to fix your keyboard?
<mamarley> Sadly, they got rid of the hardware multiplexer for the T540, so you can't use the NVIDIA card to its full potential with Linux anymore.
<didrocks> seb128: I had another one shipped to me, so yeah, replaced and happy :)
<didrocks> but that was the excuse to clean it, which was long overdue
<didrocks> and the results are way better than what I was expecting
<didrocks> (even if it didn't seem that dusty)
<tseliot> jcastro: what mamarley suggested sounds good to me
<didrocks> mamarley: the only thing that I hate about my x220 is the intel card, it's not as good as I have hoped (and I had low expectations)
<jcastro> didrocks: the new iris pro intels perform quite well, they get expensive quickly though
<mamarley> didrocks: Yeah, I have tried out mine in Intel-only mode, but I can't fix the tearing so I keep switching back to NVIDIA mode.
<didrocks> mamarley: what about your battery consumption then?
<tseliot> tearing in videoclips or in general?
<mamarley> didrocks: Last time I tried, it would last for about 6 hours.  I haven't used it on the battery in a while though.
<didrocks> not bad
<mamarley> tseliot: The tearing was in kwin with compositing turned on, so it affects everything.  I get no tearing with NVIDIA though.
<tseliot> mamarley: is that intel only or intel+nvidia. As, for the latter, it's kind of expected. If it's the former, it's probably kwin (I can't reproduce the problem with compiz)
<mamarley> tseliot: It was Intel-only.  I had kwin in full scene repaint mode too.
<willcooke> didrocks, cool (geddit!)  I just squirted a lot of compressed air in to the fan, that seems to have solved the random power offs
<jcastro> mamarley: yeah so I guess create the PPA, invite the right people, respond on the list?
<didrocks> that's good enough :)
<mamarley> jcastro: Am I even allowed to create a team on Launchpad?
<ricotz> jcastro, hi, create a proper group, and a ppa which should support armhf
<tseliot> mamarley: that's weird but I haven't used kwin in ages
<jcastro> mamarley: anybody can create a team on lp
<ricotz> e.g. "ubuntu-gpu-team"
<mamarley> ricotz: But then I couldn't upload to it because only Canonical employees can upload to non-virtualized PPAs.
<ricotz> so it could fit fglrx needs too
<jcastro> ricotz: just name it so when users add it it's easy to remember, etc.
<tseliot> right
<ricotz> mamarley, no, armhf support is not connected to non-virtualized
<mamarley> Oh, OK.
<tseliot> I think i386 and amd64 are our main focus anyway
<ricotz> right, but keep the nvidia armhf building and tested it useful
<mamarley> Just as a disclaimer, I have never packaged NVIDIA stuff on ARM before.
<tseliot> that would be nice to have
<ricotz> tseliot, you git repo should be the base for the packaging, should be added to launchpad too then
<tseliot> mamarley: it's ok, usually you don't have to touch any code for armhf
<tseliot> ricotz: right, we have git support on launchpad now
<ricotz> tseliot, did you read my message on the list?
<tseliot> but yes, let me take care of the big packaging changes
<tseliot> ricotz: err... what list?
<mamarley> So does everybody agree on "ubuntu-gpu-team" for the team name?
<ricotz> tseliot, i really don't like those transitional packages which should not be part of the driver package
<ricotz> this should be handled with metapackages to transition users to a new series if needed
<tseliot> ricotz: it's ok to keep a small diff against my repository
<tseliot> we tried to come up with decent metapackages but you can never really predict how many legacy drivers NVIDIA will come up with
<ricotz> tseliot, this is not what I am saying, the used packaging structure for the ppa stuff should match the archive one aka be official
<tseliot> do you have a plan to show me what you mean about metapackaging?
<tseliot> *metapackages
<ricotz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004701.html
<ricotz> like the linux kernel is doing it
<ricotz> those tansitional package would "silently" purge older driver series which should not happen imo
<tseliot> I don't think I'm on that list
<ricotz> tseliot, I explicitly sent it to you too
<didrocks> tseliot: unrelated but… no intel driver crash for now :)
<didrocks> tseliot: I'll call it victory if it passes tomorrow
<didrocks> tjaalton: as well ^
<tseliot> ricotz: I'm pretty sure I've never received that email
<didrocks> (not sure if you followed that crash tseliot)
<tseliot> didrocks: no, I really don't know what issue you're talking about :)
<tjaalton> tab-complete fail I guess :)
<tjaalton> ah no
<ricotz> didrocks, you mean tjaalton
<didrocks> yeah, it was tab-complete fail at first ;) ETOOMANYT
<tjaalton> didrocks: good, I'll update it to a later snapshot before FF
<tjaalton> and move the bugs a bit, maybe someone can bother do a bisect..
<ricotz> tseliot, are you ok with "ubuntu-gpu-team"?
<tseliot> tjaalton: it works for me. jcastro ?
<jcastro> the ubuntu seems redundant no?
<jcastro> I was hoping for something short and sweet
<jcastro> add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia
<jcastro> something like that
<tseliot> gfx-drivers ?
<tseliot> ugly, I know :D
<ricotz> jcastro, then get the one who owns "nvidia" to give it up ;)
<jcastro> someone has that?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/nvidia
<jcastro> well, the guy who registered it works for Canonical
<ricotz> but as said it would be nice to use it for fglrx too, which tseliot would not mind, I guess
<jcastro> surely I can convince him
<tseliot> ricotz: that's for Canonical projects that involve NVIDIA
<jcastro> oh, so we probably can't use that
<tjaalton> jcastro: hah, leddy is long gone
<jcastro> hey so how about just "gamers"
<tseliot> so, no, nvidia is not an option
<jcastro> that way it's non-vendor specific, and it kind of tells you what it's for
<ricotz> jcastro, too specific for my taste
<jcastro> ok so let's not bikeshed too much longer
<jcastro> I am fine with whatever as long as it's short
<ricotz> i mean it is not just for gamers
<ricotz> think opencl
<tseliot> ricotz: the only doubt I have about metapackages in Ubuntu (not in a PPA) is me having to maintain and (kernel) patch (which means SRUs) a bazillion nvidia flavours :)
<ricotz> mean even "blobs" is taken
<tseliot> rolling back is probably something that snappy will make easy
<ricotz> tseliot, mamarley, jcastro, "blob"?
<tseliot> how about something a little nicer? :D
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> graphics-drivers?
<tseliot> if it's available, then yes
<mamarley> OK, let me check.
<ricotz> it is available
<mamarley> What membership policy do you guys want?
<ricotz> mamarley, restricted
<ricotz> mamarley, admin right for the code
<ricotz> core
<mamarley> OK, the team is created and jcastro, ricotz, and tseliot are added.  Anyone else?
<jcastro> sounds like a good start, I'm sure more people will start to show up
<tseliot> it should be enough for now
<mamarley> I made you guys administrators too.
<tseliot> so, I'm going to publish my code for 355, so that you can use it for the PPA
<mamarley> Cool, thanks!
<ricotz> mamarley, tseliot, any objections to binary copy the xedgers packages?
<tseliot> ricotz: what's the difference between your packages and mamarley's ?
<ricotz> xedgers is based on the ubuntu packages
<mamarley> And mine are based on xedgers.
<tseliot> ok
<ricotz> oh really?
<ricotz> why are you tweaking the version then?
<mamarley> ricotz: No good reason.
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> i guess #ubuntu-x might be a better place ;)
<tseliot> right
 * willcooke reads most of the backlog
<willcooke> So if there is a new PPA available soon, it would be good to get it added to the list of "Additional Drivers" asap, in time for W and so we can work the kinks out before X
<willcooke> Does anyone know how we add moar things to the list of additional drivers in the Software & Updates settings UI?
<willcooke> and also, are those other proprietary drivers listed already in PPAs, or are they in main or something?
<didrocks> willcooke: I think we should 'just' have a checkbox in this panel (I did touch it last I guess), then after refreshing from the repo, the new drivers will appear
<didrocks> willcooke: however, having something installed by default adding extra ppa, not really ubuntu archive compliant
<didrocks> that should be discussed with the technical board
<willcooke> yeah, I thought that might be the case
<willcooke> so if it was to be in the settings UI it would need to be in main?
<didrocks> well, the UI shouldn't add/install anything that is not in the archive
<didrocks> I guess the discussion would start from it
<willcooke> oki, jcastro what do you reckon ^^ ?  Could you speak to the technical board?  See if they have any better ideas?
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> I'll put something on the next agenda
<jcastro> willcooke: they meet next Tuesday, I'll add something to their agenda after work today
<willcooke> If we have good QA on the PPA, I think it could get "promoted" to the archive without too much worry
<willcooke> but I expect it's always going to be bleeding edge, which means people should expect breakage, which therefore means it probably *shouldnt* go in the archive
<willcooke> eek
<pitti> tjaalton, Laney: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mesa says more clearly now what's the problem
<tjaalton> pitti: thx
<hikiko> willcooke, I have an idea about the vsync bug... normally, the vsync should need less cpu because it only draws every time the screen is vertically refreshed unless if we have threads and while the rendering thread runs, there's some sort of busy loop somewhere... in this case: when we render too often (no vsync) the busy loop is less busy => faster/less cpu and when we have vsync it's slower => consumes cpu
<hikiko> but since I don't know where that could be I  have to check with a sampling profiler
<hikiko> (if you guys know a good one to suggest... I've never used one :))
<hikiko> if I find something like that the solution is to replace the busy loop with some sort of blocking
<hikiko> (anyway, it's just an idea)
<willcooke> sounds plausible :)
<robert_ancell_> tkamppeter, can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/wily/libjpeg6b/merge/+merge/265455 and see if we still need any Ubuntu change on libjpeg to fix HP drivers?
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I have seen it, will do.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-13
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> hey pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> ça va bien, et toi ?
<didrocks> maintenant que je peux reconstruire mes paquets, oui :)
<pitti> :)
<desrt> good morning, desktop!
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty good
<didrocks> hey desrt, quite early for you, even in EST time! :)
<desrt> have a nice bug i'm working on now and it's one of those ones where the solution is simple but tricky to get right
<desrt> so i'm happy :)
<desrt> didrocks: i'm in CEST
<desrt> hikiko: good morning
<didrocks> tjaalton: still crashing…
 * didrocks almost lost 20 minutes of writing on my blog
<didrocks> (for the Ubuntu Make release)
<didrocks> fortunatly chrome is awesome
<tjaalton> didrocks: file a new bug on xserver-xorg-video-intel, saying you have the latest
<tjaalton> ickle (upstream) will have a look
<tjaalton> and then you can switch to uxa (man intel)
<didrocks> tjaalton: doing (just after blogging)
<tjaalton> thx
<tjaalton> you can assign it to me
<didrocks> will do, thanks!
<tjaalton> what does lspci -nn -s 0:2.0 say?
<didrocks> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0126] (rev 09)
<tjaalton> so sandybridge
<tjaalton> hm, my t420s has one and wife is using it every day
<tjaalton> on trusty but since the crashes happen there too..
<didrocks> tjaalton: I never got the crashes before upgrading to wily here
<didrocks> so maybe it was less frequent?
<didrocks> vivid was fine as well
<didrocks> it really started right after upgrading to wily
<tjaalton> that's weird then since the driver didn't change, other than a few patches from debian. base version is the same
<didrocks> weird, indeed…
<tjaalton> maybe other bits make it easier to trigger then
<didrocks> can be
<desrt> aside: does anyone know when i arrive in heidelberg? :)
<didrocks> you just wrote "train", so no :p
<desrt> i seem to have temporarily misplaced my yubikey so i can't check the spreadsheet
<desrt> i mean which day :)
<didrocks> pitti: how to bypass already in apport the check for ubuntu genuine package as I want to report from the ppa? /me doesn't remember
<didrocks> desrt: tomorrow
<desrt> what?!
<didrocks> as Laney and I IIRC
<didrocks> let me recheck
<desrt> zomg
<didrocks> 14/08/2015
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> didrocks: APPORT_DISABLE_DISTRO_CHECK=1
<desrt> insanity
<desrt> thanks
<didrocks> pitti: many thanks!
<didrocks> desrt: I hope you know the time though :p
<desrt> i should buy some train tickets or something
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> that was my guess ;)
<didrocks> desrt: I arrive at half past 3, Laney at 4something IIRC
<desrt> this makes me sad
<didrocks> to see us tomorrow? I see :p
<desrt> to leave the place where i am now
<didrocks> are you going back after debconf?
<desrt> back home
<RAOF> pitti: Would you be able to upload colord at your leisure?
<pitti> RAOF: sure!
<pitti> RAOF: hm, the last three releases in git are UNRELEASED
<RAOF> Yeah, please mark the last one as to unstable.
<pitti> RAOF: can you merge the changelogs?
<RAOF> I'm leaving that step to you, because last time I marked an upload as going to experimental it... didn't :)
<pitti> ah, ok :)
<RAOF> pitti: 1.2.11-1 has already been rejected from NEW, but I can certainly merge the changelogs if you want.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, was 1.2.10-1 uploaded at all?
<RAOF> No; it sat in my tree marked as “experimental”, and I thought I'd got it uploaded.
<pitti> ok, so dch -r/debcommit -r/dput should be done by one person in one go; I'll do that after the changelog merge then
<RAOF> Merged changelog entries.
<pitti> RAOF: removing existing debian/1.2.11-1 tag FYI
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, good call.
<pitti> W: colord source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.5 (current is 3.9.6)
<pitti> RAOF: uploaded
<RAOF> pitti: Ta.
<RAOF> I'll fix those nits in git, so the next upload is lintian clean.
<RAOF> Modulo manpages for internal binaries, because sod that.
<pitti> RAOF: moving them to /usr/lib isn't an option?
<RAOF> It probably is.
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> what up Laney
<didrocks> morning willcooke, Laney
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey willcooke didrocks pitti
<Laney> doing good!
<Laney> tried to watch out for some meteors last night
<Laney> saw a few!
<pitti> ah, the Perseides?
<Laney> yeah - it was supposed to be the peak
<Laney> Would have been better if I wasn't in the city though
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney pitti
<seb128> re didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<Laney> hey seb128
<didrocks> re seb128
 * didrocks goes for a run
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, especially knowing that the next one will be at debconf with Laney :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> you can jog next to his bike I guess :-)
<Laney> oh I didn't know the word for running and cycling were the same in france :)
<didrocks> seb128: that may be a way ;)
 * didrocks really gone
<Laney> get some skates and I can tow you
<didrocks> that's not the goal of "exercising", you know ;)
<Laney> it'll make *me* work harder
<willcooke> The -desktop mailing list is now purged
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> willcooke is in charge now, no need to worry anymore good desktop people, your emails are going to be moderated ;-)
<willcooke> s/moderated/discarded more regularly
<seb128> sounds about right!
<willcooke> So it looks like LP sends messages to the mailing list for each commit etc.  Do we want those to be published?  They're held at the moment.  I don't think we want all of them on the list really.
<willcooke> Any thoughts one way or the other?
<willcooke> oh, except this messages is sent to look like it came from seb128 rather than LP
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, launchpad sends comment like they were coming from the user
<seb128> and no we don't want them on the list
<seb128> usually that happens because somebody subscribed the wrong team to a bug
<seb128> e.g ubuntu-desktop
<willcooke> ahh
<willcooke> right, yeah
<willcooke> I guess I'll ignore them and flush the queue once in a while
<seb128> +1
<seb128> sometime those do reach the list because some of us are subscribed to the list so it goes through
<seb128> I usually go to the bug and unsubscribe the team when that happens
<willcooke> oki, I can do that
<ochosi> hey seb128
<ochosi> wanted to ping you quickly about that libreoffice packaging change we (xubuntu) wanted to propose
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<ochosi> seb128: so to be concrete, the packaging issue in libreoffice i wanted to ask you about is summarized here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1483914
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483914 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-style-elementary as alternate to libreoffice-style-human" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> Laney, can you take another look at the peripheral settings branches for u-s-d/u-c-c, given up on g-o-a patched g-c-c to not dep on g-o-a 3.16
<seb128> hey darkxst ochosi
<darkxst> hey seb128
<Laney> darkxst: in theory but probably not in the next two days
<seb128> darkxst, the goa demote only some binaries approach is not security team approved then?
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, alternative recommends seems fine to me
<ochosi> seb128: great! anything else we can do to move this ahead?
<Laney> someone else would be more satisfactory probably
<seb128> ochosi, submit a debdiff for sponsoring? ;-)
<Laney> given next week is debconf :(
<ochosi> seb128: heh, ok i will try to get that for you (shouldn't that be a one-liner though?)
<seb128> ochosi, it should yes ;-)
<Laney> bahaha
<Laney> have you seen libreoffice's rules file?
<seb128> Laney, darkxst, maybe robert_ancell can do revieew
<seb128> Laney, no, trying to avoid it!
<ochosi> Laney: nope
<ochosi> is it *that* good? :)
<Laney> have a drink on standby
<Laney> seb128: think he declined to do it before?
<seb128> yeah, I think he said he didn't have enough clue about the topic
<seb128> so good luck to find a reviewer this week I guess...
<Laney> join the club
<ochosi> hummright
<ochosi> so you're saying we should start prepping the FFe already? ;)
<seb128> the alternative recommends should require a ffe
<Laney> not you
<Laney> talking about darkxst's change
<seb128> yeah, I was replying to ochosi
<Laney> still got a week
<Laney> (!!! only a week)
<ochosi> oh ok
<mitya57> ted, hi, any chance you can top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/libappindicator/watch-status-notifier-watcher-dbus-name/+merge/263694 ?
<mitya57> this is a rebase of a branch you approved without the part you disapproved :)
 * pitti rentre de courier -- trop chaud aujourd'hui !
<Laney> desrt: I probably arrive at 18:45
<didrocks> pitti: il fait meilleur ici au contraire, c'était facile de courir :)
<didrocks> Laney: I think I'll be in the hotel lobby then
<pitti> didrocks: c'était dur pour moi, j'ai perdu à aller dans le matin :/
<Laney> didrocks: cool!
<didrocks> pitti: oui, je me fais piéger aussi parfois
<darkxst> seb128, apparently no one thought that out, need webkit binaries in main to build the other stuff! and that is too confusing!
<Laney> darkxst: suggest asking robert_ancell again nicely :P
<darkxst> Laney, he was not at all keen last time I asked
<Laney> :/
<Laney> I don't think any of us are likely to know about it, so we'll all have to spend some time getting up to speed
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> oh well
<darkxst> Laney, I could setup a ppa, for testing, but not about to self sponsor without a second set of eyes looking over it
<darkxst> but apparently only my eyes understand the patches ;(
<Laney> I don't mind doing it, just struggling for time this week
<Laney> Just wish someone else would be willing too
<seb128> I would be happy to do it, but I want to land the bluez5 transition first and I'm doing sponsoring shift which is really needed and still have some other small things in backlog and debconf coming as well
<seb128> darkxst, yeah, I didn't fully understand how that "demote binaries only" was supposed to work, but I had too many other things to try to understand it really or argue
<darkxst> seb128, landing bluez5 first is fine, just so long as it gets through beore freeze (Athough I guess it will be a FFe)
<darkxst> in theory it works, but only if webkit2 binaries are in main, its not like I have had huge amounts of free cycles to think about this either
<seb128> happyaron, can you reply on https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/wily/libx11/pt_PT-compose/+merge/258526 ?
<didrocks> tjaalton: FYI, 2 more crashes in 15 minutes
<tjaalton> didrocks: switched to uxa yet?
<didrocks> tjaalton: no, doing that now
<didrocks> tjaalton: do you think I was using uxa in pre-wily?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> it's something else triggering it
<didrocks> creating a Xorg.conf, so last decade! :)
<tjaalton> yep..
<didrocks> tjaalton: after another crash, running UXA now…
<tjaalton> cool
<seb128> does anyone see a reason to not upload bluez5 now?
<seb128> we got some testers that said it works fine and nobody came with an "hold on" on the list
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, didrocks1, ^ no objection?
<Laney> I didn't try it yet, but go for it if you're happy
<Laney> there is time to fix stuff
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<seb128> right
<seb128> I tested it several times and didrocks1 did as well
<cyphermox> ah, no objections, by all means it's way overdue :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ok, let's do that then
<cyphermox> things should Just Work (tm)
<cyphermox> though
<cyphermox> are we likely to inconvenience the gcc5 transition in any way while fixing the inevitable small things that will break?
<seb128> Laney, didrocks1, the transitions ppa is non virtual, is that good enough to archive copy include binaries?
<Laney> does it build with proposed?
<seb128> unsure, how do I tell?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+edit doesn't have such details
<Laney> in the options page for the PPA
<seb128> ah
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+edit-dependencies
<seb128> no
<Laney> and it doesn't follow archive comopnents
<Laney> so probably good to rebuild
<seb128> alright
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<didrocks1> seb128: do a source copy though
<didrocks1> that will avoid the upload :)
<seb128> didrocks1, right, what we just said
<didrocks1> good
<seb128> oh, you mean rather than a dput
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> if the version is good for the archive, of course
<didrocks> (and yeah, no objection for me)
<willcooke> seb128, +1 BlueZ
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, willcooke, cyphermox, thanks, bluez done, let's have fun ;-)
<Laney> people were already complaining about wily phone being broken
<didrocks> \o/
<Laney> let's give them more
<Laney> \m/
<didrocks> Laney: heh
<seb128> haha
<seb128> desktop daily doesn't boot either
<Laney> srsly
<Laney> it got promoted
<seb128> yeah
<cyphermox> working on it
<seb128> bug 1484571
<ubot5> bug 1484571 in casper (Ubuntu) "Latest wily image is not booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484571
<Laney> can we stakeholderify some work to get those tests doing a little bit more?
<seb128> Laney, jibel said
<seb128> <jibel> seb128, actually installation works when the the system boots over pxe
<seb128>  seb128, which what utah does IITC
<cyphermox> I don't know why it got promoted though, not booting should be critical enough for things to fail :)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> it boots over pxe
<cyphermox> makes sense
<seb128> so yeah, maybe we need a way to test that case as well
<cyphermox> it's probably broken in isolinux or some such piece way before casper
<Laney> i.e. get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-test-cases/+bug/1477227 prioritised :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477227 in Ubuntu Test Cases "Desktop ISO smoke testing coverage is not very good" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> willcooke: maybe we could get this on the QA team's $agile_term_for_things_to_work_on ?
<willcooke> Laney, hrm, I already did.  I will do so again
<jibel> Laney, it's already on our $whatever_you_name_the_agile_thing
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> jibel: nice
<Laney> it's just not possible to tell that from looking at the bug :P
<jibel> Laney, indeed, we have bug 1479064 blocking ubiquity tests which should have caught this problem. I'll have someone on it after OTA6 if it is not fixed earlier.
<ubot5> bug 1479064 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Autopilot test "EnglishDefaultInstallTestCase" fails with Xubuntu i386 Wily daily ISO" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479064
<willcooke> thx jibel
<didrocks> tjaalton: and crashed with UXA then…
<tjaalton> didrocks: huh
<tjaalton> didrocks: add a trace to the bug again
<didrocks> tjaalton: hum, isn't what I've done?
<didrocks> gdb.txt
<didrocks> (see my comment)
<tjaalton> yes, but that was with sna
<tjaalton> the default
<didrocks> ah, you want another one with UXA? ok
 * didrocks cleans up /var/crash for next instance
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> seb128 did quite a bit of sponsoring today, can somebody else help take a look at the remaining items on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/?
<seb128> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> thanks again seb128
<seb128> dholbach, yw!
<dholbach> sorry ... above I meant remaining desktop-ish items
<seb128> dholbach, you might want to chase up people on other channels than desktop ;-)
<dholbach> there's even a few from your team mates
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> Laney, wasn't https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/non-gnome-unity-ibus-support/+merge/238293 made for you? you could test it ;-)
<Laney> I don't have this setup any more
<Laney> but could do in theory
<seb128> oh ok, well if you don't have the setup it's not easier for you than for somebody else
 * Laney is all unity now
 * Laney the company man
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> k, going for some exercice
<seb128> have fun everyone, see you tomorrow
<dholbach> have a great evening!
<seb128> thanks, you too ;-)
<Laney> right then, ttyl!
<Laney> I won't be reliably online tomorrow
<Laney> will be shuffling eastwards
 * Laney hopes passport is in date
<willcooke> g'night all - safe travels those of you travelling
<Laney> happyaron: what's the weather like there?
<Laney> holy crap, 32°?
<seb128> woot, bluez5&co already migrated to wily, well handled transition ;-)
<mitya57> \o/
<seb128> bah, in fact no, some packages migrated that clean deprecated depends or enable support for both version but bluez is blocked on buggy boottest
<happyaron> Laney: it's hot in the afternoon, but a bit cold at night
<seb128> happyaron, hey, saw my ping about https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/wily/libx11/pt_PT-compose/+merge/258526 ?
<happyaron> seb128: commented just now :)
<seb128> happyaron, thanks ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-14
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<hikiko> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hikiko
 * didrocks goes to catch his train to debconf
<didrocks> see you later (if I can connect in 4G) or this evening guys!
<Laney> hey ;-)
<Laney> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214452023/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz might interest you
<Laney> ":("
<mitya57> There is some chance it doesn't happen with gnome-bluetooth from -proposed (but the Breaks/Replaces are still needed)
 * Laney screams at "~ppa1"
<Laney> DARKXST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mitya57> Yeah, we now have ~ppa1 in gnome-{bluetooth,control-center,shell}
<ricotz> Laney, hey :), for his defense a lot of the gcc5 packages have some weird vesioning too
<darkxst> who copied them into the archive?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> Laney, yeah, stupid boot/autopkgtest for bluez hang
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey seb218
 * pitti waves to ricotz and mitya57
<seb128> and some bits migrated before bluez
 * pitti waves to darkxst too, how are you?
<seb128> I've also nfc how to debug those stupid tests
<seb128> hey pitti
 * mitya57 waves back to pitti
 * ricotz waves back to all
<darkxst> hey everyone
<seb128> pitti, a bit annoyed at the autopkg/boottest for bluez but good otherwise ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<darkxst> I am good, weather is on the improve but still cold here!
<pitti> seb128: tired, woke up at 4:30 already; but okay
<seb128> urg
<pitti> it was steaming hot again last night
 * pitti shovels some heat towards darkxst
<Laney> darkxst: oh right, not you :P
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> you travelling west today?
<Laney> seb128: looks like u-c-c needs B&R to gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I saw that from your log
<Laney> that would have stopped it migrating but probably also stops the fix though :(
<seb128> Laney, pitti, if any of you has an idea how to debug that stup boottest hang (or the autopkg one) hints would be welcome
<pitti> Laney: northeast actually, to a friend's wedding over the weekend; I'll come to Heidelberg on Sunday
<pitti> seb128: bootest is broken with bluez, I just keep overriding it
<seb128> ah ok, good
<Laney> pitti: ah!
<pitti> seb128: autopkgtest> it's not reproducible locally?
<pitti> seb128: I just didn't bother yet while the autopkgtest was broken as it'll most likely require a new upload anyway
<pitti> (and then I have to override boottest again)
 * pitti runs adt-run --apt-pocket=proposed -U bluez -s --- qemu /srv/vm/adt-wily-amd64-cloud.img
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to remember how to use adt-run locally
<pitti> seb128: don't remember, RTFM :) http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<seb128> pitti, yeah, i was reading that
<seb128> but I don't want to use the cloud or an iso/img
<seb128> I just want to run the thing on my normal system first
<pitti> ah, you can do that of course
<pitti> if it doesn't break anything
<Laney> I sometimes just run them directly
<Laney> as a first round
<pitti> seems to hang here too (in VM)
<pitti> yeah, just call debian/tests/foo
<pitti> but install the deps in debian/tests/control
<seb128> I tried that but it's python and complains about "test" which can't be imported
<pitti> or, if you dare: sudo adt-run ./ --- null
<pitti> that'll install the test deps
<pitti> but you don't have that from me
<seb128> but
<seb128>   def testDevice(self):
<seb128>     for dev in self.devices:
<seb128>       ret = subprocess.call(['/usr/share/doc/bluez-test-scripts/examples/list-devices'])
<pitti> it's not generally advisable to use the null runner with root -- if the test breaks your system, you get to keep both halves
<mitya57> Laney, seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/unity-control-center/lp1484658/+merge/268043
<seb128> that file doesn't exist
<pitti> seb128: test dependencies
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
 * didrocks backs from the train
<seb128> oh, didrocks is traveling today
<seb128> hey didrocks
<didrocks> yep, starting my second shift of the day :p
<didrocks> hey seb128!
 * didrocks hears more german in the train than french
<seb128> didrocks, you woke up at midnight and worked until 8am again?
<didrocks> oh right, one of the destination is Strasbourg, that's why ;)
<pitti> didrocks: en route à Heidelberg ?
<didrocks> pitti: oui, avec un transfer à Mannheim
<didrocks> seb128: no, was more kidding (started at 7)
<Laney> will you get there early?
<pitti> ah, the southern hub
<seb128> didrocks, ah, k, you scared me a bit ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: 15h30ish
<didrocks> seb128: ;)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> oh it's past 9am
<Laney> can call the agent now
<didrocks> Laney: when do you plan to arrive?
<Laney> from a moving train, let's guess how this will work
<Laney> who knows!
<didrocks> desrt: ? ^
<didrocks> working here, but still in Lyon, so slow speed, I don't give this 4G connection long…
<Laney> quick, mirror the archive
<pitti> apt-cacher-ng!
<didrocks> ahah
<seb128> didrocks, you missed the backlog, Laney's flight is apparently not happening, he needs to call the travel agency
<didrocks> oh? :/
<didrocks> wth?
<didrocks> on strike
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know where is the train station in Frankfurt, but if it's close enough from the airport, I may consider this train instead of a flight for connecting next time
<Laney> they're looking at rebooking me onto 16:15
<willcooke> :(((
<Laney> which arrives at 18:55
<pitti> didrocks: there's an ICE train station right at (well, under) the airport
<pitti> didrocks: takes some 15 min walk
<Laney> so probably get there between 8 and 9pm I guess
<pitti> didrocks: but NB "Frankfurt Hbf" != "Frankfurt Flughafen", that's some 20 min travel
<Laney> didrocks and seb128 need to read telegram more
<Laney> that's where I broke the news :P
<seb128> lol
<pitti> didrocks: also, there's a TGV vom Munich to Strassbourg, that also ought to stop at least in Stuttgart; that sounds a lot faster/straighter
<Laney> hey willcooke
<willcooke> bad luck Laney.  So you're hanging round Heathrow all day?
<seb128> didrocks, you didn't book your connection ticket yet?
<Laney> I could go... to the zoo?
<seb128> Laney, go to London to the office ;-)
<Laney> it's only actually 1 hour later
<Laney> chillax in the lounge
<Laney> they just opened one that we can use in t5
<didrocks> seb128: I did, I was talking about the future, when taking Lufthansa
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> pitti: ah ok, this one is going to Frankfurt Hbf
<willcooke> Laney, wat!?!?!  There's a lounge we can use in t5?  For reals?
<Laney> since very recently
<Laney> it's called the "aspire lounge"
<willcooke> nice
<Laney> also
<willcooke> this is good news
<Laney> I read that they took away the really really awesome one in T2
<Laney> the United lounge
<Laney> if you've ever used it
<Laney> no more
<willcooke> Never used it
<Laney> dude
<Laney> it had the best (all free) bar of any lounge
<Laney> and a massive cooked & continental food selection
 * Laney RIP
<Laney> ah, now this train is cookin' on diesel
<Laney> expect to lose signal soon
 * didrocks is in a confortable TGV meanwhile
<Laney> have you heard the jingle yet?
<didrocks> and once again, taking it way earlier, 1st class was cheaper than 2, with plugs! ;)
<Laney> the SNCF tune
<didrocks> the one in the train stations?
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> of course
<Laney> that is my favourite thing about france
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> I heard this on the radio the other day https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHP7l0EaouM
<pitti> not a compliment!
<Laney> really weird
<Laney> (related)
<didrocks> Laney: dude!
<pitti> didrocks: je crois nous allons essayer le TGV en Decembre, quand nous te visite :)
<Laney> pitti: btw https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/update-output-helper/+merge/267970 might interest you
<seb128> pitti, tu prends le train pour aller à Lyon ?
<Laney> I'm using it to prod at the huge ball of packages trying to migrate
<pitti> seb128: oui, si nous obtenons des billets -- le dernière fois nous avons reservé trop tard
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: vous n'étiez pas venu en TGV pour le mariage ?
<pitti> alors nous devons prendre l'avion
<pitti> didrocks: cette fois nous allons reserver tôt !
 * Laney stares at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-bridge/+bug/1480671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480671 in mygui (Ubuntu) "a made a bobo, packages need v5 transition" [Undecided,In progress]
<Laney> console-setup task can be closed, confirm/deny
<Laney> console-bridge*
 * Laney grasps the nettle
<didrocks> Laney: this one is for you, so that you can have even more from France to love: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUP4EeILEpE
<Laney> dear firefox, please learn to search in medium sized text files
<Laney> can't open link until it wakes up again :(
<seb128> Laney, pitti, issue with the bluetooth autopkgtest seems to be that running "bluetoothd" used to return and now it doesn't
<pitti> seb128: hm, why would an autopkgtest even do that?
<pitti> seb128: shouldn't it test that it properly gets d-bus activated? (or if it doesn't do that, the .service starts up?_
<seb128> pitti, unsure, the test starts a private dbus session and then bluetoothd
<seb128> pitti, I don't think bluez gets dbus activated
<pitti> seb128: oh, I thought bluez was a system service
<seb128> it is
<seb128> it doesn't mean it has to be dbus activated, does it?
<pitti> seb128: no, but then it needs a systemd unit or init.d script
<seb128> right, it has one
<pitti> so whatever it is that starts bluetoothd in a "real" session should not be worked around IMHO
<seb128> /lib/systemd/system/bluetooth.service
<pitti> a private system d-bus session in an autopkgtest doesn't make much sense -- you want to test what's actually installed
<pitti> otherwise you'd never spot problems with the init script/upstart job/systemd unit
<pitti> WantedBy=bluetooth.target
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109939702/bluez_4.101-0ubuntu1_4.101-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<pitti> ah, I guess it wouldn't start automatically in a VM
<seb128> cyphermox added that
<pitti> -> "service bluetooth start"
<pitti> cyphermox: ^ please don't do that -- use "service bluetooth start" or something to test what you actually install
<seb128> is the fake dbus env needed?
<seb128> I guess not
<pitti> nope
<seb128> pitti, so basically you would drop the " # start a local fake system D-BUS" section and replace
<seb128> subprocess.call(['bluetoothd'])
<seb128> with subprocess.call(['service bluetooth start'])
<seb128> ?
<pitti> ['service', 'bluetooth', 'start']
<pitti> butyes
<seb128> k
<seb128> if you have a cloud image handy, can you test if that makes things work?
<pitti> sure
<seb128> danke
<pitti> hm, bluez-test-scripts doesn't exist in wily (was going to test it against the old version too, but probably not that important)
<pitti> seb128: curious, you got by all these years without a test VM?
<pitti> bluez_response       PASS
<pitti> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078107/
<pitti> good to upload?
 * pitti drops some more unused test deps
<seb128> pitti, (sorry otp)
 * pitti uploads, shoudl be straightforward
 * Laney sees a "Heidelberg Cement Group" sign on pulling into St. Pancras
<Laney> it's a sign (ha ha)
<seb128> pitti, +1 from me
<seb128> pitti, I've pbuilders and virtualbox VM installs
<seb128> but yeah, I don't have an autopkgtest vm env
 * Laney biab
 * pitti waves, time for lunch and -> train station
<seb128> pitti, have fun! thanks again for helping with bluez ;-)
<seb128> Laney, pitti, bluez autopkg is happy now, could you overwrite the boottest one?
<desrt> didrocks: tomorrow
<didrocks> desrt: oh? you changed your plan, ok, we will wait for you eagerly then :p
<didrocks> another proof strasbourg isn't in France, I was *roaming* in the train station
<davmor2> didrocks: well how else do you move from one platform to another :P
<didrocks> davmor2: I even didn't move, still on the same train :p
<davmor2> didrocks: oh well there is your problem your phone is simply recommending you move around a bit, it a fitness promoter ;)
<didrocks> heh, in some way, yeah :p
<Laney> yo
<Laney> 3.5 hours to wait at LHR now
<willcooke> fun
<Laney> got a 10 quid voucher out of BA
 * Laney loads up on haribo
<willcooke> So what happened in the end, you had to phone them and they said "yeah, we cancelled it.  lol.  Here's 10 quid for your troubles"
<Laney> Amity rebooked me but I went to ask if I could get on an earlier later one
<Laney> which was full but she took pity on me being so early
<willcooke> that's not too
<willcooke> bad then I guess
<Laney> at least there's a lounge to hang around in
<Laney> once I'm allowed through
<willcooke> Have you got rid of your bags?  If so, go for a ride on the little self-driving pods
<willcooke> It's about a 10 minute round trip and a totally awesome way to visit a car park
<Laney> can't until 13.15
<Laney> but that *does* sound cool
<willcooke> take your bags for a ride
<Laney> seb128: pitti: done
<seb128> Laney, danke
<Laney> pitti: what is python-apt waiting for wrt ubuntu-drivers-common?
<bregma> Trevinho, I've got a Unity 7 landing in progress https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=bregma but it currently fails 624 AP tesst, looks like a problem related to D-Bus possibly due to the GCC-5 transition, and I'm gone until next Tuesday so it you want to follow up, that would be good
<jibel> seb128, are you aware of bug 1484923 and is anyone looking at it?
<ubot5> bug 1484923 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "package unity-control-center 15.04.0+15.10.20150813-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/man/man1/bluetooth-wizard.1.gz », qui appartient aussi au paquet gnome-bluetooth 3.8.2.1-0ubuntu12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484923
<jibel> it breaks image builds
<seb128> jibel, yes and it's fixed in proposed
<jibel> seb128, perfect thanks
<seb128> but the fix can't migrate until bluez migrate
<seb128> which I'm unsure why it doesn't
<seb128> so you might want to ask on -release about that
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt is chinese to me still
<jibel> okay
<Laney> seb128: This is an easy one
<seb128> Laney, I guess for somebody who can make sense of that file
<Laney>     * amd64: gnome, gnome-control-center, gnome-core, gnome-desktop-environment, gnome-phone-manager, ubuntu-gnome-desktop, ubuntu-mate-core
<Laney> migrating all of the listed packages makes those uninstallable
<Laney> and e.g.
<Laney>  gnome-phone-manager : Depends: libgnome-bluetooth11 (>= 2.91.2) but it is not installable
<Laney>                        Recommends: gnome-bluetooth but it is not going to be installed
<Laney>  ubuntu-mate-core : Depends: bluez-alsa but it is not installable
<seb128> so yeah, the way is to get a schroot and try to install everything listed one by one and see the issue?
<seb128> I wish that log would do that for you
<Laney> use my cool new tool
<Laney> lp:~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/update-output-helper
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> can we get that plugged into whatever generate that unreadable log?
<Laney> doesn't work like that
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> I wonder if britney couldn't tell you why though
<Laney> but at least with this you can get sensible answers out of apt quite easily
 * Laney goes to try security, biab
<seb128> Laney, good luck
<Laney> made it
<seb128> great!
<Laney> nice lounge
<pitti> seb128: ah, Laney beat me to it
<Laney> pitti's pingfest
<pitti> Laney: err, now that is a bit weird indeed
 * pitti greets from train
<Laney> it's been like that for several cycles so probably won't self clear
<pitti> Laney: oh, should have thought about it with more than just two brain cells -- of course running u-d-c is correct, as that depends on python3-apt
<pitti> Laney: I guess you meant the "in progress" bit?
<Laney> Yes
<Laney> I guess it's because of the FTBFS somehow
<pitti> Laney: yeah, and a version mismatch; I have a rough idea
<pitti> Laney: I did some changes yesterday to handle unbuilt/uninstallable rdeps, I guess there's some corner case left
<pitti> Laney: it's blocked on apt anyway, but once that goes in feel free to force-skiptest for now
<pitti> (and file a bug -- really spotty bandwidth here, sorry)
<cyphermox> pitti: what?
<pitti> cyphermox: the bluez autopkgtest; I uploaded a fix, it's green again
<cyphermox> pitti: surely it wasn't about start bluetoothd manually
<pitti> cyphermox: yes it was, bluetoothd doesn't daemonize any more, so the subprocess.call(['bluetooth']) hangs forever
<cyphermox> pitti: oh, of course
<cyphermox> but otherwise, starting the daemon is perfectly fine, even if it doesn't test the init script
<pitti> cyphermox: well yes, but not the intention of a full end-to-end package test
<Laney> pitti: i_nfinity fixed it to not require a new apt
 * Laney skiptests
<cyphermox> pitti: I think we should separate things there and test the init script independently, especially in the case of bluetooth where you may want to do something special with the daemon to make sure all its options work
<pitti> also fine
<pitti> but right now the autopkgtest doesn't really test anything else than the .service, as the actual tests get skipped
<seb128> cyphermox, pitti, that autopkgtest doesn't test much anyway, the log basically contains "testAdapter (__main__.TestBluezResponse) ... skipped 'No bluetooth devices available for testing'"
<seb128> there is no mock there
<cyphermox> nah
<Laney> come on canonistack
 * Laney shovels some more iops in
<cyphermox> seb128: do you use evolution?
<seb128> no
<seb128> tb
<cyphermox> I've noticed my signatures are all wrong now, they're missing line breaks :)
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=751043
<ubot5> Gnome bug 751043 in Composer "Autogenerated signature: Newline lost in plain text mode" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> or?
<willcooke> Have fun @ deb conf
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-16
 * happyaron wonders who is nux's maintainer atm?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-15
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<jbicha> I tried running gnome-software master; it fixes some Ubuntu issues but has new ones
<jbicha> it's good though, I was getting bored of the old bugs ;)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm trying to merge with 3.20 right now...
<jbicha> would 3.22 be any easier?
<jbicha> are you planning to use the packagekit plugin now?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, this is for SRuing
<duflu> robert_ancell: Is it a known fixable issue that plymouth starts too late, and/or ends too soon? I suspect for many of us most of the boot time is pre-plymouth... so you just never see it any more
<robert_ancell> duflu, I'm not sure if anyone is managing Plymouth (it used to be foundations, I suspect it's pretty much unmaintained). In terms of LightDM, we stop it when we're ready to start. So anything else is managed in Plymouth/systemd
 * duflu suspects we need to display something nicer from grub till plymouth starts
<robert_ancell> duflu, we just need u-s-c :)
<duflu> robert_ancell: Getting working graphics in to initrd is the thing :)
<jbicha> yay! Ubuntu Software Center ;)
<robert_ancell> yep, that's the hard part
<duflu> robert_ancell: The login screen is not Xorg right?
<duflu> It's DRI?
<robert_ancell> duflu, yeah, it's something direct like that. Definitely not Xorg
<robert_ancell> Plymouth is pluggable
<duflu> OK then. This bootchart is wrong
<duflu> robert_ancell: So we should never see Xorg starting at all if you log in to Unity8 first right?
<robert_ancell> duflu, unless you have unity-greeter running
<duflu> robert_ancell: Oh, yes that's it.
<duflu> robert_ancell: Ummkay, so how do I make an Ubuntu system not start the unity-greeter?
<robert_ancell> duflu, set autologin
<duflu> OK, thanks
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you should try appstream-glib 0.6.1, it magically makes gnome-software support plugins
<jbicha> although the Installed tab doesn't handle them right (only 1 plugin from each package is shown)
<duflu> robert_ancell: lightdm supports Mir system compositors too doesn't it?
<robert_ancell> duflu, yes
<duflu> OK. We're just prioritizing visual quality (changeovers) for Unity7 for now
<duflu> robert_ancell: Oh. I mean running on Mir, not starting Mir
<robert_ancell> duflu, running what? sessions?
<duflu> robert_ancell: Displaying a greeter... that's not Xorg based
<robert_ancell> duflu, yes
<robert_ancell> attente, around?
<attente> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> attente, I'm trying to merge GNOME Software, but ca63436b045f3928538c5d83b745022498f7d641 is causing difficulty
<robert_ancell> In particular the change in src/plugins/gs-plugin-appstream.c where it does:
<robert_ancell> +               plugin->priv->done_init = FALSE;
<robert_ancell> +               gs_plugin_appstream_startup (plugin, NULL);
<robert_ancell> They no longer exist so not sure what to replace them with
<attente> robert_ancell: is this on master? i think there are two other flags that kind of replace this functionality. one is '_METADATA' and the other is '_PAYLOAD'
<robert_ancell> attente, no, this is trying to merge gnome-3-20 into wip/ubuntu-xenial
<robert_ancell> but yeah, master has entirely different code so I'm not sure what to do
<attente> robert_ancell: part of me thinks that code should just call gs_plugin_setup () directly, but there might be some teardown involved
<robert_ancell> attente, what does GS_PLUGIN_REFRESH_FLAGS_UI actually indicate?
<attente> robert_ancell: it's there to tell the appstream plugin to re-initialize the AsStore object so that the directories associated with the appstream data can be watched again
<attente> robert_ancell: related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554023 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Perform an apt update if there is no appstream available" [Medium,Fix released]
<robert_ancell> attente, so is it the same as GS_PLUGIN_REFRESH_FLAGS_METADATA?
<robert_ancell> Because there was GS_PLUGIN_REFRESH_FLAGS_UPDATES which is the same as GS_PLUGIN_REFRESH_FLAGS_METADATA I think.
<robert_ancell> But in _UI was treated as something different
<attente> robert_ancell: i don't know, it sounds like they serve the same purpose, but i didn't confirm it
<attente> robert_ancell: from what i remember, the original reason for adding that in the first place is because the AsStore object is monitoring some set of directories by adding inotify watches. but the problem is the directories created by the appstream refresh don't exist so the AsStore can't watch for them, and when those directories are created eventually,
<attente> there's nothing to tell it that they were created
<robert_ancell> attente, ok, thanks
<attente> so that flag is basically the second step of a two-stage update
<attente> where the second stage is to re-create the AsStore so that it can start adding watches on the new directories that were created by the appstream refresh
<Trevinho> Morning... Although it's national holiday today, so... Have a nice day! :-P
<Laney> HEY!
<xnox> after a cloudy weekend, facebook is trolling me:
<willcooke> morning Laney, all
<xnox> "Clouds are cleaning up, enjoy sunshine today!" - On a Monday morning.....
<Laney> xnox: was nice up in yorkshire :-)
 * Laney got a bit sunburned
<Laney> brb
<Laney> vlc is back in appstream after a re-run for those who care(d)
 * Laney stabs that problem
<Laney> coffee or tea?
<RAOF> (time < 10am).and_then(|| { tea() });
 * xnox russian airlines: "tea or coffee?"; "coffee"; "you guessed wrong, this is tea"
 * Laney learned some rust today
<willcooke> thx Laney
<RAOF> Laney: You look a likely victim - how do we get new CI'd packages into the archive these days?
<Laney> RAOF: Can't the train just dump it into NEW?
<RAOF> If that's the process, then I guess?
<Laney> I don't know of a special process
<Laney> there's some bug in Launchpad that package skip binNEW I think
<Laney> but AFAIK sourceNEW is just fine
<Laney> s/package/packages/
<seb128> the citrain team usually requires for preNEW reviews before landing though, unsure why
<seb128> but yeah, what L_aney said otherwise
<seb128> source NEW should end up in the queue
<willcooke> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> hey willcooke ;-) (I've been around for some hours, just quiet on IRC)
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<willcooke> yes thanks
<willcooke> you?
<seb128> quite good, mostly relaxing which is nice ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I was stuck down with a virus last week.
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> So the rush is on for GTK 3.20 in Ubuntu MATE for Beta on Thurs.
<Laney> sorry to hear that, hope that you managed to get some sufficient antivirus software installed
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: Beta isn't until next week
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I cat'd EICAR.COM.TXT through my system this morning. All checks passed.
<flexiondotorg> I must be recovering, right? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, Yes. But freeze is Thursday. I'd like to get "everything" (or close to it) done by then.
<bregma> seb128, willcooke, have all the unity8-MIR tasks been assigned?  I have a little spare bandwidth to fill in holes if not....
<jbicha> mterry: good morning, I can upload gedit now?
<seb128> bregma, check on the trello board, we added comments to the cards where a maintainer got emailed (and maybe ask the most active contributor before starting just in case)
<seb128> there are probably a few that are still unclaimed
<seb128> especially in the recommends land
<seb128> we worked from the list without recommends to start
<seb128> since that's what is needed to install
<bregma> I still don;t understand how you can generate an ISO without recommends
<mterry> jbicha: I just approved gspell, so probably?  Was there anything else waiting on MIR?
<mterry> jbicha: and good morning  :)
<seb128> recommends are not depends
<seb128> if things are not in main they don't get installed and are missing on the iso
<seb128> but no error
<jcastro> Sweet5hark: I'm using rev4 of your LO 5.2.0.4 snap, but I appear to be missing .desktop files, CLI launches just fine, known bug or should I report it?
<jbicha> mterry: thanks, I believe the only other GNOME-related MIR is bug 1547395 which is blocking totem-pl-parser (auto-synced from Debian)
<ubot5> bug 1547395 in luasocket (Ubuntu) "MIR: new dependencies for libquvi-scripts / libquvi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547395
<mterry> jbicha: ah yes.  doko assigned that to the ubuntu-desktop team; I think he wanted you (welcome back on the team :)) to fill out the MIR boilerplate
<seb128> jbicha, can that one be avoided? seems like quite a stack to maintain there
<jbicha> I don't know much about it
<willcooke> jcastro, known bug - there's no easy way to differentiate in the dash so users wouldn't know which version they're running.  Sweet5hark is thinking of ways to work around that - like maybe a different icon or something
<willcooke> bregma, seb128 - no harm is filing MIR bugs for anything though right?
<bregma> don't want to overload the MIR team
<willcooke> bregma, would you also consider joining the MIR team?
<willcooke> bregma, yeah, fair
<bregma> I would consider it, but I assume it requres being a core dev
 * willcooke hand-waves 
<willcooke> probably
<willcooke> I've got a couple of other folk who are being press-ganged in to it, so if we get stuck I'll let you know.
<seb128> willcooke, that sounds like a problem that shouldn't be solved on Sweet5hark's side but on the unity side
<seb128> willcooke, right, not harm, but again priority matters, if we dump optional and mandatory ones they might review in the wrong order and delay
<willcooke> seb128, I wonder if we could borrow the idea from g-s and have the badge icon overlay?
<qengho> Hi hi!
<willcooke> morning qengho
<seb128> hey qengho
<Sweet5hark> seb128, jcastro, willcooke: yes, adding desktop files is still an issue -- as is having dpkg and snap installed in parallel. .desktop files arent hard per se from the libreoffice side. harder: how to do that with parallel installs.
<jcastro> I didn't really see a need to keep the old installation around so I removed it
<qengho> cking: have you heard of or had trouble with zfs-initramfs being un-installed in X or Y? I am quite sure I didn't touch it, but it was gone from my machine just some time over the summer, and this first reboot was a disaster.
<Sweet5hark> FWIW, I thought about having an libreoffice-snap command in addition to plain libreoffice, to prevent the need for running /snap/bin/libreoffice
<qengho> cking: Still in archive, of course. I'm looking through APT logs.
<cking> qengho, nope, that's new to me
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: there will be more then enough, trust me ;)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well if you install 2 versions of libreoffice it's normal you get 2 icons
<seb128> if they have the same name and icon it's a bit unfortunate
<seb128> but you could decide to tweak the name and/or icon
<qengho> cking: Looks like some attempt to install zfs-zed, and then "apt -f install". Hard to read what happened. :\ OH well.
<cking> hrm
<qengho> I should pay more attention.
<jcastro> Sweet5hark: well ideally you'd want us enthusiasts banging on the snap, not the old 5.0.x version xenial comes with right?
<qengho> Some zfs-doc version dependency problem, shared between them.
<qengho> cking: It might be my problem, but perhaps that zfs-doc Dep could be looser.
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: sure. enthusiasts mostly know what they are doing. the non-enthusiasts who dont know what they are running accidentally running into things like bug 1612226 is much more eek.
<ubot5> bug 1612226 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Calc EDITING - Selecting a Range pressing enter and dragging Closes App" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612226
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well it's a bug, you have bugs in deb updates as well
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, on dpkg for a software the size of LibreOffice it takes about a week with 50.000 downloads from the ppa to be reasonably sure its not doing something terrible. We dont have that yet for snaps.
<Sweet5hark> sure the solution is get more folks on snaps. But its a balance: If your browser or media player crashes you restart, reopen the file/stream and on you go. OTOH, people actually have data and state in LibreOffice documents.
<seb128> well, the format shouldn't matter and upstream is shipping it so they should have some confidence
<seb128> or libreoffice upstream is acting reckless with their users
<seb128> happyaron, how is that test deb for the 802.1x bug going?
<seb128> happyaron, oh, and hey ;-)
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, did you see that bug #1582213 and bug #1574324 got the info your asked for?
<ubot5> bug 1582213 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth headset doesn't play any sound (regression)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582213
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<Sweet5hark> meh, a local rebuild of libreoffice against yakkety-proposed .... succeeded.
<Sweet5hark> To be, or not to be, that is the question: Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to ignore the slings and arrows of a hiding Heisenbug, or to take arms against a sea of troubles and by opposing end them.
<jbicha> seb128: the new evolution wants webkitgtk 2.13 :( https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/configure.ac?id=332789ff
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> is that really a requirement or did they just pick the current version?
<jbicha> let's find out…
<mhall119> willcooke: ping, have you found any solution for live-session or vm testing unity 8?
<mhall119> jouni was trying to put together something last week too
<willcooke> mhall119, not yet, won't get looked at this cycle
<willcooke> beside, once u8 lands in the iso that is probably a solution
<mhall119> any estimate on when it will get on the ISO? Is it still going through MIR (confusion ensues) process?
<willcooke> mhall119, yeah we're starting the MIRs, so hard to say atm
<davmor2> mhall119: unity8 will run in kvm with qxl gfx using unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mhall119> I thought the -mir package was deprecated
<davmor2> mhall119: what other way is there to install it
<mterry> jbicha: for bug 1547395...  is that still needed?  libquvi-scripts doesn't seem to depend on anything, and I don't see those packages in the component mismatch svg
<ubot5> bug 1547395 in luasocket (Ubuntu) "MIR: new dependencies for libquvi-scripts / libquvi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547395
<davmor2> mhall119: -mir is turned into a transitional package for unity8-desktop-session
<davmor2> mhall119: so they both install the same thing
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is "get your position" working for anyone on https://www.openstreetmap.org ?
<seb128> I get errors in firefox and chromium on xenial
<jbicha> mterry: it's on update_excuses.html totem-pl-parser > libquvi > libquvi-scripts > lua-bitop,-expat,-json,-socket
<mterry> jbicha: oh... huh...  I don't know why apt doesn't see that proposed version for me.  I'm on yakkety-proposed...
<mterry> jbicha: but ok, thanks
<jbicha> mterry: living dangerously?
<mterry> jbicha: can't compile unity8 trunk without it for now
<Laney> seb128: doesn't work for me either
<Laney> something about a 403 error from google
<mterry> jbicha: and I don't believe in chroots  :-P
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<jbicha> lol, ok
<seb128> http://html5demos.com/geo doesn't work either
<seb128> but chromium complains about it not being https which seems enough for it to not do geoloc
<seb128> firefox just returns an error
 * seb128 was trying to look if bug #1611037 is a real regression but I don't play with those often enough to say if that was working before
<ubot5> bug 1611037 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Geolocation in firefox doesn't work anymore" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611037
<seb128> qengho, ^ do you know?
<Laney> pretty sure I used that before
<qengho> seb128: Yes! The Google API allocation for geolocation is pegged. I opened a ticket with GOOG.
<seb128> qengho, can you comment on the bug ^ with maybe the reference to your ticket?
<seb128> qengho, Laney, thanks
<seb128> qengho, I'm not familiar with that but you mentioned a quota on your comment, who is being given a quota? is that a webbrowse thing? website one?
<qengho> seb128: All of Ubuntu as an organization has a gratis API key that Google gave us, to give our browsers access to Google API. Firefox and Chromium shares a "secret" key, and all of our users together get N API calls per month. We just hit the natural default ceiling that they set when GOOG gave us the key.
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> do we have stats of the websites our user hit the api through?
<seb128> also is that a monthly quota? when do we hit the ceiling?
<qengho> seb128: No, no web-site specifics. Only a running sum over each month.
<seb128> hum, k, annoying
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<qengho> seb128: I think July was the first time we hit the limit, at day 26 or something.
<seb128> well that bug was opened a week ago
<seb128> so august already hit the limit?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, hey, thanks for the email reply ;-)
<chrisccoulson> HI seb128
<qengho> seb128: I mis-spoke. It's N per day. And July 26 was the first day we filled our quota within the day.
<seb128> qengho, ah ok, well the day is not over and it seems we already hit our quota ... let me try again tomorrow morning ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we're over the quota for today already
<seb128> it's annoying that we don't get stats/details about the usage
<seb128> oh well, let's hope they raise the quota then
<chrisccoulson> And the quota is reset at midnight pacific time. So it's not even been 9 hours
<Laney> for
<Laney> oops
<seb128> urg
<chrisccoulson> Right, I need to get back to packing :)
<qengho> chrisccoulson: Some one might have "borrowed" our API key for their own project instead of paying for their own.
<chrisccoulson> I'm in France for a few days. Well, not proper France. Disneyland. The kids are waaaay more excited than I am
<chrisccoulson> qengho, I wish we could keep these secret
<qengho> The Ennui-est Place on Earth!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, enjoy "France" ;-)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, the Mozilla folk keep their key on their build infrastructure, and have the build load it off disk so that it's never exposed in a public repo
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks ;)
<seb128> qengho, that someone would be quite popular if that's the issue
<xclaesse> seb128, fwiw, I'm admin of gnome's facebook API key, and I regularily get limit alerts
<xclaesse> seb128, checking the history, there are some really huge peaks, I'm surpecting someone does something nasty
<xclaesse> some DoS on the key maybe, dunno...
<xclaesse> maybe ubuntu hits the same attack ?
<seb128> xclaesse, hey, could be...
<seb128> difficult to say/know exactly what's going on in those cases
<seb128> Sweet5hark, could you look at bug #1577093 if it's true/a known issue?
<ubot5> bug 1577093 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-gtk conflicts with large lo-writer file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577093
<seb128> it claims that libreoffice struggle on big documents when -gtk is installed
<seb128> not in older ubuntu series nor without gtk though
<seb128> have a good evening desktopers!
<willcooke> cya seb128
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-16
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> robert_ancell: do you drive the CI trains? I need this fix for evolution https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/syncevolution/fix-gcc6-ftbfs/+merge/302980
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I don't
<jbicha> ok, I'll ask Europe about it later then
<TheMuso> ugh... Seems the switch to a systemd user session means that orca no longer starts automatically for me... Can gsettings keys be referred to in systemd units yet?
<TheMuso> THis is a vanilla yakkety unity session with latest updates.
<TheMuso> gnome-session is not running.
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<pitti> how are things after my holidays? :-)
<TheMuso> pitti: Hey there, hope you had a good break.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<pitti> yes, it was great! a week of bicycling and tenting along the Danube, then some days at home with nice summer weather
 * duflu is jealous, and goes out for some brief sunlight
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks.
<TheMuso> pitti: A question about the systemd user session changeover... Should gnome-session not be running, at least in unity?
<pitti> TheMuso: it certainly has to be running -- you mean not be running under upstart/systemd?
<TheMuso> pitti: Well, I updated today, and in my current sesion gnome-session is not running.
<TheMuso> session*
<pitti> wow, how does anything work then?
<TheMuso> I dunno.
<pitti> TheMuso: "pgrep -af gnome-session" is really empty?
<pitti> this isn't possible
<TheMuso> luke@buffalo:~$ pgrep -af gnome-session
<TheMuso> 5744 /usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session
<TheMuso> luke@buffalo:~$
<TheMuso> I am able to mount a network share in nautilus, plug a USB stick in, ssh, etc.
<TheMuso> Actually, I don't have an ssh agent running.
<pitti> can you pastebin "systemctl --user status gnome-session"?
<TheMuso> The reason why I chaced this up is because after updates and a reboot, Orca didn't start automatically, hense me going on a fact finding mission.
<pitti> if gnome-session doesn't start at all, then not much of the desktop will work; it might be if it crashed later on
<TheMuso> luke@buffalo:~$ systemctl --user status gnome-session
<TheMuso> ● gnome-session.service - GNOME Session Manager
<TheMuso>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/gnome-session.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<TheMuso>    Active: inactive (dead)
<TheMuso> Well /var/crash is empty.
<pitti> TheMuso: I suppose ubuntu-session.target is not active either then?
<TheMuso> I did have a lockup at the beginning of the update process, but I suspect it is hardware related, that could be the reason, although I did run dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install afterwards.
<pitti> TheMuso: "initctl list | grep gnome-session"?
<TheMuso> Again, active (inactive dead)
<TheMuso> gnome-session (Unity) start/running, process 5807
<pitti> ok, so you are not actually running a systemd session, supposedly it's all upstart then
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I just saw systemd --user in the process list and thought I was.
<pitti> well, that has always run
<TheMuso> Ok.
<pitti> TheMuso: what's pid 5807?
<pitti> it can't be gnome-session, as you already checked pgrep -- so it's something else
<TheMuso> sleep infinity according to ps aux
<pitti> hmm, dist-upgrading today rips out ubuntu-desktop, language-selector, aptdaemon etc.
<TheMuso> Oh right, didn't notice that.
<pitti> TheMuso: anything interesting in .xsession-errors?
<TheMuso> Probably would have paid more attention if things weren't working at all.
<TheMuso> upstart: gnome-session (Unity) main process (4295) killed by TERM signal
<didrocks> hey hey pitti, welcome back \o/
<TheMuso> pitti: Hrm it may be something broken on my system, hang on.
<pitti> didrocks: merci ! comment vas-tu ?
<pitti> TheMuso: what is "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION"?
<pitti> TheMuso: you might be running a different session than "ubuntu"?
<didrocks> pitti: bien bien, merci ! ce sera mon tour pour les vacances dès demain soir :-)
<TheMuso> pitti: ubuntu
<pitti> I finished dist-upgrading my clean VM, rebooted, and gnome-session is still running
<TheMuso> hrm ok, something local here, will keep digging, thanks.
<pitti> (partial upgrade without removing ubuntu-desktop)
<TheMuso> Well ubuntu-desktop is installed here, even though I dist-upgraded before...
<pitti> seems to be the aptdaemon update, that's incompatible with language-selector, system-config-printer, etc.
<TheMuso> Lovely.
<TheMuso> pitti: Thanks, I'll see what I can work out what is going on locally.
<seb128> good morning desktopers:
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<seb128> salut pitti !
<seb128> ça va bien, et toi ? bonnes vacances ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, c'était bien ! on a allée le long du Danube pour une semaine, et passé quelque jours d'été chez nous
<seb128> ah, super !
<seb128> vous avez eu du beau temps ?
<pitti> seb128: le plus souvent, oui; pas trop chaud, et il a plu seulement deux fois
<seb128> nickel
<pitti> très bien pour le velo et camping
<seb128> oui, pas trop chaud et pas trop de pluie c'est bien !
<seb128> welcome back ;-)
<pitti> merci !
<seb128> happyaron, hey, still no deb for bug #1579246? why is it taking so long?
<ubot5> bug 1579246 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "802.1x auth issues in 16.04, keep asking for password" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579246
<happyaron> seb128: I'm looking at that atm
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> was debugging the nm-ovpn build failure, merging the patch makes it ftbfs
<seb128> we have a responsive user eager to test, we should loose him over frustration because it takes a week to provide a deb
<happyaron> sure
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> morrrrrrrrrning
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> morning
<happyaron> morning Laney willcooke
<willcooke> did I beat L_aney?
<willcooke> hey happyaron! morning seb128
<happyaron> seb128: I've built the package locally, should I make a PPA for it?
<infinity> Laney: Hey, can I whine at you about GTK themes?
<seb128> happyaron, as you want, or just add the deb to the bug
<happyaron> or just post the binary pkg as attachment?
<pitti> hey Laney, hw are you? hello willcooke and happyaron too!
<happyaron> ok
<willcooke> hey pitti, wb!
<seb128> willcooke, no, you failed by 1 minute
<happyaron> pitti: hey hello :)
<pitti> infinity: can  I join your whining? :)
<infinity> pitti: You sure can!
<pitti> firefox has several issues (scroll bar, check boxes, etc.)
<Laney> infinity: I'd rather you whined at Launchpad.
<infinity> pitti: Which one do you like best, wrong colours, incosistent borders, misrendered/missing scroll bar grabbers, or INVISIBLE CHECKBOXES?
<pitti> infinity: the checkboxes for sure -- they really made me scratch my  head when I tried to buy a train ticket :)
<infinity> pitti: Heh.  I've had to say "no, the tickbox is really there, just click around a bit" to more than one person this week. :P
<Laney> are you talking about firefox?
<infinity> Laney: Yeah.
<Laney> Right
<Laney> Get it to migrate
<infinity> Laney: I don't really use other GUI applications. :P
<infinity> Laney: Oh, this is fixed in proposed?
<Laney> I think so - or if not then it's fixed with a rebuild
<infinity> Laney: gedit is also FUBAR.
<Laney> I can't remember if they ifdef
<infinity> Laney: dark grey on black, FTW.
<pitti> Laney: do we care about firefox powerpc and s390x packages?
<Laney> Don't ask me
<seb128> pitti, we (as maintainer&desktop) don't
<infinity> pitti: We kinda do, for $reasons.
<infinity> pitti: A look can be had.
<seb128> but infinity and some other asked in the past that we don't drop those
<seb128> infinity, we tried that
<seb128> x_nox had a look previous week
<seb128> but failed&had to move to other things
<infinity> The looking didn't go well?
<seb128> if you want to help please do
<seb128> well, one Dimitri volunteer and he walked away
<seb128> which let us with the current situation
<pitti> these are exactly the two big-endian arches
<infinity> Yep.
<seb128> right, been there
<infinity> The story in Debian is also endian-suspicious.
<infinity> Anyhow, grabbing build logs, might not look until tomorrow morning.
<pitti> and I guess pretty much everything else depends on migrating glibc
<seb128> infinity, pitti, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/09/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t10:25
<infinity> If it's going to be monumental effort, I'll let it through, but it needs investigation before release, due to some rdep fun involving firefox.
<seb128> infinity, pitti, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/09/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t13:09 might be of the use/hint
<infinity> seb128: As for the mention in that log that deps are ORed with other browsers, that's true, but it wreaks havoc with germinate and component-mismatches. :/
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> infinity, x_nox tried https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+sourcepub/6790364/+listing-archive-extra
<infinity> Oh, if this was the ICU thing, the correct answer is to use the system lib.
<infinity> I'll play tomorrow.
<infinity> There's exactly zero reason to use a bundled ICU.
<seb128> thanks
<infinity> Not that this shouldn't also be fixed upstream, though.  Which was the point of xnox's tests, I believe.
<desrt> good morning, desktop!!!
<seb128> hey desrt! how was GUADEC?
<desrt> honestly?
<desrt> absolutely awesome
<desrt> it may have been the best one.  i was sad i had to leave early.
<desrt> everything was very well planned, and went off without a hitch.  ugly and boring city, but good venue.  good (and different) social events every night... and everyone in a really good mood...
<seb128> oh, well at least it was good :-)
<seb128> how many people this year?
<desrt> more than last year or the year before
<desrt> which was... nice to see, for a change
<desrt> i think gotenburg was maybe some kind of a low point... good one to have missed =)
<seb128> location was a good pick
<desrt> ya.  karlsruhe is pretty easily trainable... i'm sure that helped to raise the numbers a lot.... but there were lots of americans there as well
<seb128> not too difficult to get too and not too expensive
<desrt> so now it's 4am and i'm listening to wilco.
<desrt> mmm.
<desrt> tragically hip is tonight
<desrt> life is good :D
<desrt> there's no food in this apartment!  life sucks.
 * desrt enjoys her coffee
<seb128> shouldn't you be enjoying some sleep instead? ;-)
<desrt> and ruin my beautiful jetlag?  no way!
<desrt> there's work to do!
<seb128> :-)
<xnox> infinity, there is more than that. JITs are disabled in fedora too, system icu is used, and compilation is reduced down to -O1 there.
<xnox> it is buildable on s390x, for sure, cause fedora managed it.
<seb128> desrt, speaking of work, can we get https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767240 commited?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 767240 in gregex "Regex failures with pcre 8.38" [Normal,New]
<desrt> ofc.
<desrt> was in conference mode, sorry :)
<seb128> no worry
<desrt> (and all the potential reviewers were too)
<desrt> i really need to fix my git-bz :(
<desrt> anyway.  pushed.
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> hi desrt!!!!
<desrt> HI LANEY!
 * desrt running jump hug
<desrt> i am afraid you missed a good one :(
<Laney> shucks
<Laney> I did eat fish and chips at the seaside though
<desrt> ...how were the chips?
<Laney> some sand got blown onto them :(
<desrt> well, texture is nice
<Laney> mmm, gritty chips
<Laney> everything still where you left it back at home?
<andyrock> morning
<desrt> yup.  just unpacking a bunch of mail now.
<desrt> seems that my homeowners insurance got cancelled while i was gone
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> santander just announced a 3% -> 1.5% cut on my interest rate
<desrt> i have a weird insurance company... they get upset over odd things... like when you don't pay...
<desrt> on that note, i should probably also pay some of these various electricity bills...
<Laney> "Santander recognises that these changes may mean some customers will need to consider whether their account is still right for them."
<Laney> no shit
 * desrt searches for a clever way to combine the words "interest" or "rate" and "exit" for comic effect and comes up short
<Laney> wouldn't be surprised if I can't find better than 1.5% elsewhere though
<desrt> same thing happened to me a few years ago with an online-only savings account that had a great rate.... i ended up shoving it into stocks intsead.
<desrt> canadian taxes sort of punish you for having savings accounts anyway...
<Laney> 2.2% on a five year fix
<Laney> ._.
 * Laney will wait until closer to the time
<Laney> (THANKS LEAVE)
<willcooke> I was trying to find a savings account for the kiddies, but they have interest rates of < 1% which is quite the opposite of a savings account.
<willcooke> so I might buy them shares in Uber or something instead
<seb128> Saviq, hey, just for info somebody opened bug #1613297 (unsure if you already had a bug open about that, I think that you mentioned the issue at some sprint)
<ubot5> bug 1613297 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity --replace crashes/closes some applications (but not all) since 16.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613297
<Saviq> seb128, right, we had a look with Trevinho about that, it kills everything that's launched by unity, could be a cgroup thing or something
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, there is a bug now
<seb128> so feel free to subscribe/comment ;-)
<Saviq> doing, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<andyrock> seb128, Saviq all the process started by unity have as process group 'compiz'
<Saviq> andyrock, yeah sounds like that's what's getting killed
<desrt> willcooke: read an interesting article recently on how difficult it is to short uber, and how one might approach it anyway
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I dont think I've got the wherewithal to short stocks
<davmor2> willcooke: long stocks are easy we've been putting them up since the dark ages
<desrt> man chrome is dumb.  it keeps giving me google.de results.
 * desrt grumbles
<desrt> ...and after switching it to google.ca, now it gives me google.de *and* speaks german to me
 * desrt sobs
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> also: i installed a firmware update on my phone when i happened to be in germany, and now the encrypted storage "please enter your pattern" screen on boot-up is german
<ogra_> perhaps it wants you to move
<desrt> i don't understand for the life of me why this is such an awful experience.... does nobody ever travel?  i see a lot of people on airplanes... it suggests that going between countries is sort of a popular thing to do... but apparently google doesn't know this?
 * ogra_ just uses a sane phone :P
<ogra_> (one where i can whine directly into the developer ears if needed ;) )
<desrt> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/sq-RT8-eIm8
<desrt> lol.  known problem since 2010.
<desrt> workaround: open some local state file in ~/.config/ with a text editor and delete some stuff
<desrt> awesome
<Laney> just got a letter from my savings account provider who is also cutting interest rates
<xnox> Laney, nothing of mine got cut. But it's all 1 year term accounts, so I'm guessing they will cut on renewal.
<xnox> Laney, https://www.ratesetter.com/ is the way to go....
<xnox> do you want referral link into that ponzi scheme?
<Laney> xnox: will look soon
 * Laney activates the ximion sign
<Laney> it's much like the batman one
<seb128> doesn't seem to work as well :-)
<Laney> he's driving at 300kph across heidelberg right now
 * Laney goes for lunch while that happens :P
<Sweet5hark> so, I just uploaded http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.2.0/
<Sweet5hark> On a local rebuild the -proposed test failure cant be reproduced, so either its gone (good) or a Heisenbug (bad). Re-ran the test 7 times, always succeeding.
<Sweet5hark> I havent tested the upgrade path with that yet with the latest changes (-impress/-draw lib move and libreoffice-gtk transitional), because that essentially needs a PPA build.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ^^ given the timing, still push this to proposed?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, wfm, we can do another ppa upload round if you prefer as well
<Sweet5hark> seb128: Id go for skipping the ppa, when the build finishes in -proposed, I will retest the upgrade path there ASAP. it should be ok from testing with plain dpkg -i testing here (instead of testing against an archive with "sudo apt" ...).
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  FWIW, im just as worried about the heisenbug that I cant reproduce locally right now.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, wfm, I'm going to sponsor it
<tedg> seb128: What channel did you tell someone ask me about menus? I can't seem to find it now.
<tedg> seb128: Really, for GNOME3 and GTK3 desrt would be a better person to chat with.
<seb128> tedg, #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> k
<Laney> omg it worked
 * Laney gives ximion a nod
<seb128> lol
<cyphermox> seb128: are you still working on the pkcompat rdeps? since I have the update for 0install and gnome-system-tools ready?
<ximion> Laney: what worked? :D
<shemgp> desrt, I'm trying to build an extension in GNOME3 for it to have global menus. Can I use unity-panel-service to get the menus from applications so I can display it?
<ximion> btw, we learned that the PK aptcc backend has quite an amount of bugs - IMHO it needs some refactoring for a while now
<desrt> yes... but why?
<desrt> you would be better to use GMenuModel directly
 * ximion needs more time
<Laney> ximion: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/16/#ubuntu-desktop.html#t12:29
<desrt> the protocol for putting the appmenu in gnome-shell is the same one that gtk uses to export the menus
<desrt> and even unity-gtk-module (for gtk apps that don't export their own menus) uses this
<Laney> ximion: lemme push something, then I have a question
<desrt> so it would be a very minor tweak to make gnome-shell display the menubar
<desrt> i expect like ~100 lines of javascript
<ximion> :D
 * ximion needs a service that keeps him online on IRC all the time
<shemgp>  how about for none gtk apps?
<Laney> ximion: some people like irccloud
<Laney> anyways
<Laney> https://github.com/iainlane/appstream-generator/blob/translations/source/result.d#L232 <- this doesn't work, because of https://github.com/ximion/appstream/blob/master/src/as-component.c#L996
<seb128> cyphermox, I was looking at something else and was going back to that, please upload those you have
<Laney> after I add the 'C' one, it's never empty because of that fallback
<Laney> fixing it by sorting C to be last seems like a hack...
<cyphermox> seb128: ok
<ximion> Laney: we want to have either a new method to get the description without fallback, or a flag in AsComponent to disable the fallback
<ximion> I would probably use the latter...
<ximion> but at time, anything is possible in libappstream, I am allowed to break the API in Git master at the moment < <
<ximion> having a set of flags controlling whether there is a fallback in AsComponent is IMHO a good idea, since it allows software centers to still use the simple API, while allowing asgen to have full control over fallbacks. Having a set of AsValueFlags (or whatever it will be called) would also allow us to extend this later without API break, e.g. in case we want to add additional flags there
<ximion> (I already have a few in mind)
<shemgp> desrt, Also, does the GMenuModel hide the menu in the app too? Am still looking at the code of indicator-appmenu to understand how it hides the menu when the applet is added to the gnome-panel in gnome-flashback.
<ximion> Laney: I could implement this today, I think
<ximion> would bin you to AppStream master though (but that's inevitable anyway)
<ximion> *bind
<Laney> ximion: if you want to, that would be nice
<Laney> master is okay for now, would want a release soon if possible
<ximion> Laney: I have a big bunch of complex changes for the next (0.10) release, so I can't give an ETA on that, unfortunately...
<ximion> I hope I can somehow get it ready for inclusion into Yakkety though
<Laney> ximion: Oops I started adding flag stuff, let me do the first round and then you can fix it up :P
<Laney> my fingers worked without my permission
<ximion> call it AsValueFlags
<Laney> did
<ximion> I also want to use them to check for e.g. duplicates when adding new values to a GPtrArray
<ximion> (because dupe check on a short GPtrArray is better than investing more memory in a GHashTable, and has almost the same speed)
<ximion> Laney: btw, I will need to regenerate the D bindings for AppStream
<ximion> before this is useful
<Laney> ya
<desrt> shemgp: it is done by the {unity,gnome}-settings-daemon via an XSETTINGS property
<desrt> "Gtk/ShellShowsMenubar"
<desrt> the settings daemon checks for a certain dbus name being owned or not to guess if the panel is showing the menu
<desrt> it is a bit of a weird approach, and I never really cared for it...
<Laney> ximion: https://github.com/iainlane/appstream.git has a thing, do what you will with it
<Laney> where is the gir-d-generator?
<ximion> Laney: here https://github.com/ximion/gir-d-generator
<Laney> not in archive then?
<ximion> I forked it a while back to not dynamically load the shared libraries and instead link them properly
<Laney> thx, I'll see if this works
<ximion> sooner or later, that thing should go back upstream
<Laney> bet it's not easy to get it to use an uninstalled copy of libas
<ximion> Laney: LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Laney> ^_^
<ximion> patch looks good :)
<Laney> didn't know if you wanted to make it be a property
<ximion> I wonder if it's time though to make some generic helper methods for bitfield operations
<Laney> or have some more fancy accessors
<Laney> but you can do that
<shemgp> desrt, thanks for the pointers.  Do you think I'll still need to use the js equivalent of g_dbus_menu_model_get to get the GMenuModel?  If so, which service actually exports the menu as a dbus_menu?
<ximion> yeah, I am thinking about just a classical get/set thing and provide some helper methods to work with bitfields
<desrt> shemgp: the app itself exports it
<desrt> shemgp: and there should already be appropriate wrappers in the shell, since this is exactly what is done to create the widgets of the app menu
<Sweet5hark> two(!) flies just drowned themselves together in my teacup.
<Sweet5hark> I affectionally can them romeo and juliet.
<ximion> Laney: I will add that patch asap and regenerate the bindings
<ximion> (also good to fix the CI < < )
<Laney> merci monsieur
<Laney> ximion: how do I use this gir-d-generator?
<Laney> it's whining about APILookup.txt
<ximion> Laney: that is because I apparently didn't include the wrapfiles...
<Laney> oho
<Laney> i'll wait for you :P
<Laney> in the weeds a bit on this stuff
 * Laney drags up knowledge of langpacks
<Laney> urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ximion> Laney: updated that stuff
<Laney> ta
<ximion> Laney: btw, if you type "make", asgen will be compiled with high optimization and debug symbols by default
<Laney> nice
<ximion> if you don't want to wait ages for the build, there is "make fast"
<Laney> I should rebase my branch
 * Laney is scared
<Laney> git submodule update --remote would be nice, BTW :-)
<ximion> Laney: I learned about a cool new build system called Meson at GUADEC - that thing compiles asgen in a few seconds, and doesn't have all the limitations dub has
<Laney> haha
<Laney> Me...son...
 * Laney knows the creator
<Laney> was he there?
<willcooke> gah
<ximion> yes
<willcooke> meeting time already
 * Laney snuggles Jussi
<ximion> nice guy, he sold his build system very well
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16
<Laney> he used to work at Canonical
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 16 15:30:50 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic:
<Laney> oh
<Laney> OH
<willcooke> Wont take long lots of people are out/hols today
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock (out), attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (out), happyaron (out), hikiko (hols), laney, qengho, seb128 (out), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho (hols), robert_ancell (out)
<Sweet5hark> hea
<qengho> Aiee!
<desrt> hihi
<cyphermox> howdy.
<willcooke> let's crack on....
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> # [BUG:942962] Setting ‘Menus discovery duration’ to 0 does not
<willcooke> disable menu discovery
<willcooke> # [BUG:1609845] sudo ubuntu-sdk ... open project ... click to file
<willcooke> right key mouse "Show Containing Folder" .  a folder shortcut in unity
<willcooke> sidebar is not active
<willcooke> # Looking around for
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1613297
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1613297 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity --replace crashes/closes some applications (but not all) since 16.04" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> # Bug triaging
<willcooke> # Reviews
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> i'm starting work on a snapcraft plugin to snap things using jhbuild
<attente> that's pretty much it, besides some gtk-mir reviews
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> - went to guadec
<desrt> - left yesterday.  got back to toronto late evening.  still very much on european time (...give it a week or so)
<desrt> - bugs
<desrt> - continuing dconf stuff
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt :)
<willcooke> I saw you looking at a paddling pool :)
<desrt> lo
<desrt> also 'l'
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * working on symlink checking in glib/gvfs for bug #1598183
<ubot5> bug 1598183 in gvfs "Operation not permitted while writing to symlinked fuse locations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598183
<dgadomski> * made some progress with adjusting RawTherapee to work as a snap, but it's not ready yet
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> *running test case of sogou:
<willcooke> testing passing image between qml and c++ and cpu and memory using status
<willcooke> * bug tracing for QQuickImageProvider doesn't transfer ownership to C++
<willcooke> * output log analyzing for missing image
<willcooke> * localization for Meizu phone image.
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. ocserv/0.11.4-1
<willcooke> 2. merge some more zfs patches from Ubuntu
<willcooke> 3. libpinyin MIR
<willcooke> 4. nm-openvpn build failure debug
<willcooke> 5. fcitx/1:4.2.9.1-2
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Short week, beach time on Friday
<Laney> • Helped a lot (in time, maybe not so much in outcome) with an ongoing migration in yakkety-proposed. The only thing that's left now is the kernel, which is being worked on. Required some bisecting(!) of ffmpeg, various other uploads and lots of autopkgtest handholding.
<Laney> • Prodded at gjs's failing tests, found out that it worked after a rebuild, go figure.
<Laney> • Finalised a fix for ubiquity-dm to listen to u-s-d signals, so that it waits for the scaling factor to be set up before loading the UI, now pending review/merging.
<Laney> • Review (ish) / merge gtk-mir refresh for 3.20.
<Laney> • Get back to working on asgen; description translation is coming back after some other fixes get merged.
<Laney> 🚥
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: qengho
<Laney> fo sho
<qengho> Hi, y'all!
<qengho> * Finish moving Chromium to GN build tool. GYP will be removed *this month*.
<qengho> * Still debugging Precise special toolchain shlibdeps failure.
<qengho> * Strange renderer crash in Cr52. Debugging. Not easy.
<qengho> * Contact at Google can't help about Google API exhaustion and geolocation failures in browsers. I want to punt this.
<qengho> EOF
<qengho> willcooke: Want to talk to Google?
<willcooke> qengho, yeah, lets after the meeting
<willcooke> thanks
<Sweet5hark> qengho: chromium using yet-another build tools? do they have too much time?
<qengho> Sweet5hark: Yes. Yes they do.
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: seb128
<willcooke> • Some yakkety merges (desktop-file-utils, libimobiledevice, cups-pk-helper)
<willcooke> • Fixed vino eating cpu when the upnp option is activated (+SRU)
<willcooke> • Backported a cups packaging fix from debian which impacted the build
<willcooke> of gtk+ (then dealt with cups itself not building due to other debian
<willcooke> changes)
<willcooke> • some sponsoring (onboard, libreoffice)
<willcooke> • SRUed samba fix for gvfsd-smb eating cpu on some configurations
<willcooke> • bugs triage and some archive admin work
<willcooke> • helped unity8-stack-upstreams to file MIRs for their components
<shemgp> desrt: Found the gnome code that gets the app_menu. It's in C and not JS. Anyway, thanks for the pointers. I think I understand it more now.
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - yakkety finishing touches:
<Sweet5hark> -- looked for the ftbfs, couldnt reproduce locally, hoping for the best now
<Sweet5hark> -- merged a Debian fix 833181
<Sweet5hark> -- fixed up transitional
<Sweet5hark> - conference prep
<Sweet5hark> - triage, bugzilla grinding, watched for regression status
<Sweet5hark> - some upstream admin, staff leadership etc., fixed upstream regression tdf#91832
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: TheMuso
<desrt> shemgp: (meeting going on now.  let's talk later)
<willcooke> * Finished work on a11y-profile-manager functionality wise for this cycle. Decided not to refer to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP for various reasons, so if gsettings can't be found, the library just silently moves on.
<willcooke> * Tried reproducing bug #1574324 again, with no luck, asked if anybody is willing to wkr with me to test pulse packages with various patches enabled/disabled to find the culpret ubuntu touch patch.
<willcooke> * Started working on updating brltty to 5.4, will be getting that in tomorrow in plenty of time before FF.
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<shemgp> desrt: ok, sorry
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Concluded modifications on cups-browsed to allow snappification, added new mupdftoraster filter from GSoC student, allow buiuld without Poppler, add -dNOMEDIAATTRS argumant to all Ghostscript calls (for Ghostscript not to interfere on media settings).
<tkamppeter> - cups: Sort out breakage in auto-synced Debian package.
<tkamppeter> - Ghostscript: Merged latest Debian changes for FF.
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer, pnm2ppa, foomatic-db, foo2zjs, splix: Updated to latest upstream/Debian versions for FF.
<tkamppeter> - libopenjpeg2: Moved libopenjpeg MIR on to libopenjpeg2 (bug 711061).
<tkamppeter> - foomatic-db: Started with adding -dNOMEDIAATTRS argumant to all Ghostscript calls here, too.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students through their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<ubot5> bug 711061 in openjpeg2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openjpeg2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711061
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
<willcooke> - snapd-glib progress
<willcooke> - GNOME Software 3.20 merging
<willcooke> - Simple Scan 3.21.90 release
<willcooke> #topic aob#
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: aob#
<willcooke> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-16 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> U8 MIRs are moving forwards.  Please continue to offer help to people if they need it
<willcooke> We have made an offer for the #2 open rec in our team.  More news as it happens.
<willcooke> anyone got anything else they want to talk about?
<willcooke> timeout: 30 seconds
<Laney> .
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 16 15:44:48 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-08-16-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<Laney> THANKS!
<Laney> nice and efficient
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hey :), don't forget 5.1.5 for Xenial https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/5.1#5.1.5_release
<ricotz> (the official archive sru package)
<ximion> Laney: rebasing on asgen master is a good idea
<ximion> I had to move some stuff around to make it compile with Meson (and then ran into an LDC bug which needs to be resolved first)
<ximion> (nothing which should result in conflicts though, unless you touched the import lines)
<Laney> going to do that in a minute
<ximion> Laney: I changed your patch a bit
<Laney> great
<Laney> thanks!
<ximion> was mainly fixing memory leaks and the accessor methods (also, Flag fields usually don't need _LAST, since you rarely iterate over them, but a _NONE is useful)
<ximion> I also added a few macros for bitwise operations, which are only in the C code though
<ximion> in D, this works the same way as in C though ^^
<ximion> Laney: rebase now and get all binding updates for free! ;-)
<Laney> ximion: meh, can't build, but also have to go
<Laney> will try more tomorrow
<Laney> byeee
<ochosi> jbicha: http://simon.shimmerproject.org/2016/08/16/greybird-3-20-0-to-be-clear-with-support-for-gtk3-20-released/
<ximion> Laney: bye!
<ximion> the CI is happy, so an error message would have been nice ^^
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening!
<xnox> seb128, are you around? i wanted to ask you about win10 update + dual boot ubuntu
<xnox> what did it destroy and is it recoverable or not
<xnox> ?
 * xnox is scared to upgrade
<seb128> xnox, it delete the ubuntu partition from the partition table, I manage to fix it using parted from a livecd and recreating a partition on the same start/end
<jbicha> xnox: backup your partition table first
<jbicha> I had the problem once a few months ago because I had opted in to the Windows 10 "Insider" previews
<jbicha> and backup all your data too in case your partition table backup isn't good enough
<sarnold> hmm
<sarnold> I just realized
<sarnold> I may have learned that the easy way to dual boot windows and linux (two hard drives, unplug and plug whichever one you want) may predate xnox :)
<willcooke> night all
<dobey> sarnold: easy way to dual boot: have two computers :)
<dobey> kvm ftw
<sarnold> dobey: but then you don't have the fun of plugging and unplugging those 40-pin PATA cables and hoping you don't bend the pins!
<dobey> also makes it easier to isolate windows from rest of the network, when the MAC is different
 * qengho just edited in the wrong window for 45 minutes.
<qengho> I need a time machine.
<robert_ancell> attente, hi
<attente> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> attente, can you look at wip/ubuntu-xenial and check if the changes from origin/gnome-3-20 in src/gs-application.c make sense?
<attente> robert_ancell: sure
<robert_ancell> attente, the other thing - were you making releases by running 'make distcheck' or 'make dist'? I can't seem to get the tests to pass
<attente> i was doing make distcheck before, but i don't remember if the tests were passing then either
<robert_ancell> attente, also, do you know what c9bcf92dc740ec5a31d108967f5d78cbf91b548e was working around?
<robert_ancell> That seems better fixed in the source, because every string could potentially have the same issue
<robert_ancell> I'm pretty sure none of the current code is making that mistake (setting the origin to the value returned from gs_app_get_origin)
<robert_ancell> The renaming of gs_plugin_app_update to gs_plugin_update_app makes that patch really hard to understand :)
<attente> robert_ancell: yeah, tbh, i'm not sure i remember why i did that. we can remove it if the problem hasn't been noticed upstream
<robert_ancell> Looks like a "I hope this helps" type of patch :)
<attente> heh, could very well be
<robert_ancell> attente, regarding src/gs-application.c it looks like the reboot/refresh code is duplicated, but I'm not sure if they're actually covering two cases.
<attente> is there a commit upstream that does the same thing? because i think it's supposed to be in only one place
<robert_ancell> And also trying to work out if any of this is safe code that can go into gnome-3-20 and reduce our delta (I've asked Richard if he'll take the patches in wip/rancell/3-20-enhancements)
<robert_ancell> attente, that's were I'm not sure because I didn't work on that code
<attente> robert_ancell: ok, let me look at the diff between the two branches
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you have a concerns about the lightdm 1.18.3 release?
<robert_ancell> any concerns
<robert_ancell> got to head out, be back in 15-30
<robert_ancell> attente, any luck on the gs-application.c changes?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-17
<jbicha> robert_ancell: can you look into syncing appstream-glib?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, sure
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: très bien, et toi ? :)
<pitti> ça va -- apparently I caught a cold :(
<didrocks> oh :(
<didrocks> is it cold in germany or just stayed at the wrong place ?
<pitti> it's nice summer weather, apparently the latter
<ochosi> seb128, Laney: morning you two! quick question: who is maintaining the headerbar patches? i have a suggestion (if you plan to keep the patches around for 16.10 and onwards)
<seb128> hey ochosi! unsure what patches you are talking about? the ones to not use headbar under unity? there is no dedicated maintainer, whoever update a package deals with refreshing the changes
<seb128> oh, and good morning desktopers ;-)
<darkxst> hey seb128
<seb128> hey darkxst, how are you? it has been a while we didn't see you on IRC (at least on european hours)
<darkxst> seb128, I am good, been up in the mountains with no internet ;(
<seb128> ah, well it's good to cut from technology sometime ;-)
<darkxst> in theory, but been dealing with windows crap at work ;(
<seb128> :-/
<darkxst> there is a desktop team position going atm?
<seb128> talk to willcooke when he's online, there were 2, one is taken and the other one has a potential lead but I'm unsure how they moved with it, I think it's not a done deal yet so you might be able to apply still if interested
<darkxst> seb128, ok will do
<darkxst> I am interested, finish up here in the mountains late September, but could leave earlier
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> I don't think the "when you can start" is an issue
<darkxst> no! its probably a more, when the snow all melts issue ;)
<ochosi> seb128: yeah, those patches
<darkxst> at which point I wont have any more work here
<ochosi> seb128: basically at the moment those headerbars still look like headerbars, maybe we can improve the patch so they look like toolbars
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> I think Trevinho looked a bit at that previous cycle and tweaked the theme
<seb128> but we might be able to do better
<seb128> coffee, brb
<Laney> hi there!
<willcooke> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hi willcooke & davmor2 & darkxst & ochosi
<Laney> darkxst: you picked a bad time to disappear
<Laney> ochosi: do you mean changing style classes or something else?
<seb128> hey u.k
<seb128> how are you today?
<Laney> hi seb128!!!
<ochosi> seb128, Laney: it's not just the theme, you could e.g. simply set the toolbar class on each patched headerbar and to the worst add a single line to the theme/s to take that into account
<davmor2> seb128: good thanks how's france
<ochosi> Laney: yeah, exactly, didn't read yours before posting mine :)
<seb128> davmor2, good :-)
<ochosi> Laney: all other avenues are too much work
<Laney> ochosi: ya, some of them do that already but possibly not consistently
<ochosi> oh i see
<ochosi> do you guys even plan to keep those patches around?
<ochosi> i remember switching to headerbars was an open topic practically every cycle
<Laney> don't even go there
<Laney> seb128: we've had like 6 days of sun now
<willcooke> Laney, check out the forecast for the weekend.
<Laney> I choose to interpret that as you telling me it's going to continue
<Laney> and therefore I don't need to look
<Laney> thanks!
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> any time
<seb128> lol
<Laney> Breaks/Replaces are hard
 * Laney gently stabs someone with a floppy carrot
<willcooke> is LP slow for anyone else today?
<davmor2> willcooke: are you insinuating that LP is fast sometimes ;)
<seb128> speaking of
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks for fixing bug #1613600 ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1613600 in a11y-profile-manager (Ubuntu) "package liba11y-profile-manager-data 0.1.11-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/a11y-profile-manager/profiles/blindness/profile.manifest', which is also in package unity-accessibility-profiles 0.1.10-0ubuntu3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613600
<seb128> lol, seems like that's the one Laney mentioned though :-/
<seb128> thanks for fixing it harder!
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I'm not actually sure right now what breaks if you do B and not R
<Laney> would need to meditate on it a bit
<seb128> did you hit an actual issue with the update?
<seb128> or did you just look at the diff and fixed it on principle that it was wrong?
<Laney> I didn't get ubuntu2 yet, so it did break
<Laney> but then yes, that
<seb128> k
 * Laney eyes ximion
<Laney> he changed my patch when committing it and broke it
<Laney> including the testcase
<Trevinho> hey people
<Trevinho> sorry I forgot to send the notes for yesterday's meeting before the WE :/
<seb128> hey Trevinho! had a good long w.e?
<Trevinho> Yeah, barbecue, beach volley and gokarts... So yeah :)
<Laney> ahoy Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey Laney
<Trevinho> hey seb128 too
 * Laney wants bbq
<Trevinho> seb128: it was NH in France too on monday, right?
<seb128> Trevinho, nice ;-)
 * davmor2 sets up a big firepit to bbq Laney not sure why he wants to be bbq though
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, but I decided to work, want to and swap the day for next week or do (going to spend a week in France, so need to drive there and might take some hours off while there)
<Trevinho> ah, yeah... smart move
<Trevinho> here 15 aug it's like the summer version of christmas...
<Trevinho> With no tree or decorations, but all the rests stays and applies in shorts and in a saside area if possible
<Laney> muuuuuuuuch better
<willcooke> hmm
<willcooke> I just installed a Y daily
<willcooke> It installed fine, but then I got a message pop up something about "16.10 has been released after 16.04 do you want to upgrade"
<willcooke> is that expected?
<seb128> no
<seb128> talk to bdmurray when he gets online
<seb128> does shotwell has integrated menus for you?
<willcooke> I'll try and reproduce it
<willcooke> @ shotwell - 1 sec...
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "shotwell" is not a valid command.
<seb128> it didn't for me in a VM yesterday with the daily iso
<seb128> wonder if that's just another of those racecondition
 * seb128 looks at Trevinho
<willcooke> I have a global menu for shotwell
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> what I though
<Laney> it's s-s-s-ssystemd unit time
<seb128> do we still have some unlanded ones that lead to that?
<Laney> unity itself
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho - lowgfxmode in a virtualbox machine working automatically, and it's *awesome*!
<Trevinho> willcooke: cool :)
<willcooke> Here's a question...
<willcooke> Does anyone else find it annoying that clicking to focus a window also passes that click through to the window
<willcooke> so if I want to focus a different browser window
<willcooke> I click on it
<willcooke> and then I might want to ctrl-f to find something
<willcooke> but if, when I clicked on that window, I click on a link by accident - then that link would get opened
<willcooke> so instead I have to be careful when clicking on a window to make sure I click in free space
<willcooke> which I find annoying
<Laney> it would be way WAY more annoying if you had to always click twice to do something in an unfocused window IMO
<Laney> for example it would ruin dual monitors
<willcooke> hm, yeah
<willcooke> good point
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: hmmm, folks are asking about the fresh ppa for precise, last upload was 5.0.6 there. I assume you did not do any security backports to that though?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hmm, I see -- and you assume wrong, it includes the backport of latest wily upload 1:5.0.6-0ubuntu1
<ricotz> are there really so many request which makes it worth to look into using a gcc-4.8 backport
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: wily is EOL too.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I assume you were referring to "SECURITY UPDATE: Denial of service and possible arbitrary code execution via a crafted RTF file" which is included there
<ricotz> but I guess you mean "SECURITY UPDATE: possible arbitrary code execution via out-of-bounds polygon array"?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: I mean no specific issue, just the general 'making sure all sec issues are accounted for'
<ricotz> so far I am not doing specific CVE fixes
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, did you see that the libreoffice update failed to build?
<seb128> only built on armhf and powerpc
<Sweet5hark> seb128: not yet, looking now thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> the log doesn't seem very informative
<Sweet5hark> Session terminated, terminating shell.../«PKGBUILDDIR»/solenv/gbuild/CppunitTest.mk:99: recipe for target '/«PKGBUILDDIR»/workdir/CppunitTest/desktop_lib.test' failed
<Sweet5hark> "Session terminated, terminating shell" is not something GNU make says. seems like the builder session is killed by some watchdog or something?
<Sweet5hark> FWIW, the sd_exports_test is exactly the one I tested here locally and it had no issue running some 10 times in a row.
<Sweet5hark> ^^ seb128
<seb128> which was the one hanging on the builders?
<seb128> still seems to be an issue :-/
<Sweet5hark> "Build killed with signal TERM after 150 minutes of inactivity" <- ah yes, it was some watchdog.
<seb128> so the issue is a test hanging
<seb128> but not everytime?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, it hangs on the buildds _sometimes_ but not so far on a local build. all the buildds seem to hang at the same position, but running the test 10 times here locally it doesnt hang at all.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I'd suggest to just disable that particular test for now.
<seb128> it's going to be fun to debug ... maybe try to see if a buildd admin can give you a shell access to hanging build?
<seb128> getting at least a bt should be useful
<seb128> well, maybe first try that ^ and if that doesn't work out then disable it?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, we are on FF date, right? and at this point I dont think the test is showing any major libreoffice functionality. at least not if the rest of the tests succeed.
<Sweet5hark> This test is mostly testing for some specific customer fixes in exports to not regression again. I doubt they do if they pass on another machine.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, you are the maintainer, whatever you decide ;-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, btw you should ask the DMB again for upload rights
<Sweet5hark> I would still go for disabling and then look at the details later (e.g. add some tombstone output and then see which of these hang for real)
<seb128> k, wfm
<Sweet5hark> seb128: DMB yes.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Will upload ubuntu-mate-artwork 16.10.6 later this afternoon. This add GTK 3.20 support.
<flexiondotorg> Just testing a final build in PPA.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: looking again at the output from the buildd again, I think its not actually LibreOffice or the test failing/looping
<Sweet5hark> seb128: because the watchdog kill the process and then make says:
<Sweet5hark> seb128: make[1]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, do you know what command is that test spawning?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Nice one
<Sweet5hark> seb128: that is the next curious thing: there is the "[CUT] sd_exports_test" which make puts out right before it should spawn the test, but I dont see the command spawning the test itself.
<Laney> Sweet5hark: You can ask in #webops internal for a process list when it's hanging if that helps
<seb128> let's do a build retry and ask them later?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and make says confused things when killed: "no childs", but also "deleting intermediate file" and "recipe failed". IOW my bet is on GNU make losing its marbles. Or more specifically: GNU makes children finishing successfully, but GNU make somehow not noticing and waiting forever for them to finish.
<Sweet5hark> hrmrhm, but the GNU make in yakkety is ... old.
<seb128> I'm retrying some build
<seb128> let's ask #webops for the ps output if those hang
<Sweet5hark> seb128: aye
<Sweet5hark> Laney, seb128: thanks
<seb128> doesn't block us from working on a new upload that disable this test as well
 * Sweet5hark goes to #webops
<Laney> probably going to be a while before it hangs no?
<seb128> well, wait a bit, need some hours before being there :p
<Laney> set alarm for 10pm :P
<Sweet5hark> seb128: patched package with disabled test already (source) build here locally, will sign and upload in a bit.
<seb128> well, 150min timeout and the build took like 6 hours
<seb128> so check around 7pm
<Laney> you could get a silo and build it in there
<seb128> for the hang?
<seb128> would that be easier to debug?
<Laney> either one actually, I was thinking the workaround
<Laney> then you can copy that straight in tomorrow
<seb128> doesn't make much difference I guess
<Laney> few hours
<Laney> if it's ready...
<Laney> up to you
<seb128> I mean why not just uploading to the archive?
<seb128> what do we win using a silo?
<Laney> oh right, well you can keep doing stuff to the broken build then if you want
<Laney> or copy/upload that one to a ppa
<Laney> there is more than one way to do it
<seb128> right, well let's see what that upload is doing
<Laney> as you wish
<Sweet5hark> urgs, bad news.
<Sweet5hark> seb128, Laney: I see that while the broken libreoffice source build didnt even end up in -proposed (it hardly could), the libreoffice-l10n build happily completed and was promoted right from -proposed to yakkety proper ...
<seb128> urg
<seb128> seems like you are missing some cross packages relations there
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, strictly speaking a libreoffice-l10n package hardly depends on anything. the problem is not having a 5.2 libreoffice-l10n package, its not having the libreoffice 5.1 one anymore ...
<seb128> well if l10n n+1 should be installed with libreoffice n you might want to have the packaging to state that was with a Conflits or such
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah :/
 * Sweet5hark wonders what the contigency plan is, if the pstree from webops is a GNU make process without children.
<Sweet5hark> debugging "GNU make gets confused after the first 20 thousand targets or so" isnt something that will be quickly debuggable.
<seb128> well, if that's one bit that you skip that's going to be ok
<seb128> let's wait for that build to hand and see what we get
<ricotz> was there a gnu make update within the last 2 weeks?
<seb128> make didn't change since march
<seb128> so not likely it
<ricotz> since 5.2.0 build fine on yakkety before gcc6
<seb128> it's doko's fault for sure ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: my fear is, that if this is GNU make running out of jobs or something it will just get struck a few spawns later ...
<Trevinho> tedg: hey, I was about to land the systemd branch, but it seems there's still an issue
<Trevinho> tedg: unity-services : Depends: indicator-common but it is not installable
<Trevinho> who should provide that?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, let's see
<Trevinho> tedg: maybe https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 ?
<tedg> Trevinho: It'll be libindicator, but we need to land that silo, unfortunately we need to land the UAL ABI one first. Then I can land that.
<Trevinho> tedg: so you want me to remove your branch from my silo and land that alltogether?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, on the other hand: I did see some weird Heisenbug hangs with GNU make earlier in this cycle (e.g. on the ppa builds_. But as Heisenbugs do, they disappeared once I wanted to look at them closer.
<tedg> Trevinho: Your choice, I'm good either way. But all publishing to yakkety is blocked right now... so it won't speed you up much :-)
<seb128> tedg, why is ual needed first?
<tedg> seb128: Because it has a bunch of no-change rebuilds in it for some of the indicators.
<seb128> k, that's a convenience, not a reason
<seb128> we could land it and rebuild those out of that sil
<seb128> o
<tedg> seb128: Sure, just trying to play control tower for the landing planes :-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  the interesting new thing is that it happened on four platforms now.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, seems random, I'm curious if some of the 3 archs I retried are going to success
<Trevinho> tedg: well, I try to land unity alone first then
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I see it coming: of the three rebuilds, two will magically succeed and one will fail :/
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hehe, right.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: the russian approach to the space race: if it doesnt fly use more power. the russian approach to release engineering: if it doesnt succeed, do more rebuilds.
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> that also explains why it's warmer here today right?
<Sweet5hark> totally
<Laney> oh MAN
<Laney> thanks gcc (no joke)
<Laney> daemon/gkd-main.c: In function ‘on_logind_session_property_get’:
<Laney> daemon/gkd-main.c:865:2: warning: this ‘if’ clause does not guard... [-Wmisleading-indentation]
<Laney>   if (should_quit);
<Laney>   ^~
<Laney> daemon/gkd-main.c:866:3: note: ...this statement, but the latter is misleadingly indented as if it is guarded by the ‘if’
<Laney>    cleanup_and_exit (0);
<Laney>    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> did that stop the build?
<seb128> or was it just a warning that you happened to catch?
<Laney> nein it's not in Werror
<seb128> great
<Laney> but I did check for the files I changed
<seb128> oh, not, :-(
<Laney> I guess it makes a lot of false positives
<seb128> yeah, still nice
<seb128> I wish we had reports of those
<seb128> I wonder if somebody wrote a script to grab the current build logs from a list of package/a packageset
<seb128> would be handy to grep for similar ones
<xnox> there is stuff like that in debian, with the buildd log scanner
<xnox> reporting to the new PTS
<Laney> happens at build time, right?
<Laney> not like "go scan all the existing logs for this new thing"
<Sweet5hark> Laney: wait, gnome-keyring has a "goto fail" fail? nice
<xnox> scans existing build logs
<Laney> that was a laney fail
<xnox> it's post-processing thing, as far as i can see.
<Laney> remember the link?
 * Sweet5hark mumbles something about clang compiler plugins being awesome and having lots of this stuff btw
<Laney> go tell that to gnome :P
 * qengho hugs clang.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> pitti: can you remind me where the thing to brutally kill gnome-keyring lives?
<pitti> Laney: in /usr/share/upstart/systemd-session/upstart/systemd-graphical-session.conf
<xnox> Laney, i think it's build log scanner -> https://qa.debian.org/bls/packages/n/netcfg.html
<pitti> Laney: (in the upstart package);
<pitti> Laney: ah, did you see the upstream review of your patch?
<Laney> yes, that's exactly what I want to test
<pitti> \o/
<Laney> thanks!
 * Laney dusts off that ancient VM
<pitti> Laney: should work in standard yakkety now, no?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> just dist-upgrading it
<ximion> Laney: initial impression on your asgen PR is good :)
<ximion> yu can easily fake a set type using an associative array
<ximion> (hmm, I wonder if my keyboard is getting broken.... it's swallowing latters every once in a while)
<Laney> hey ximion
<Laney> like with the same key and value or something?
<Laney> or just = true
<ximion> Laney: just true
<ximion> bool[string]
<Sweet5hark> a two-segment flight for 540EUR or the train for 130EUR. hard decision.
<Sweet5hark> (not)
<ximion> then you can use if ("blah" in set)
<Laney> grim
<Laney> I found some old posts complaining about the lack of collecctions
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: train, right? unless you're in a hurry
<ogra_> jbicha, nah, plane because he will get enough bonus miles to buy a new cozy :P
<ogra_> s/cozy/tea cozy/
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: sure train. possibly I even get an additional 25% discount on the train. and with preboarding and getting to downtown from the airport the flights are even taking almost the same time.
 * Laney cries
<Laney> I somehow broke the gnome-keyring stuff
<ximion> Laney: that's one of the things which would be trivial to implement but super useful in *any* standard library
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> IDEA
<ximion> I could probably implement a Set type and submit a PR to add it to the stanrard lib...
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: the miles for a flight HAM-MUC-BRQ wont get me far. maybe a free sandwich at the airport
<ximion> (but quite honestly, I have better things to do at time ^^)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> that's what everybody must have said over the years
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, tea cozys arent much more expensive than a sandwich i guess :)
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: true.
<Laney> ya, my idea was good
<ximion> Laney: I bet the issue isn't painful enough for someone to be forced to fix it :P
<Laney> ximion: it just means that everyone invents their own collections
<Laney> which is a collective sad face
<ximion> there are two things D people are bad at: writing standard libraries and writing build tools :P
<ximion> the latter is mainly due to not caring about distros and wanting to simplify too much, the former is due to historic legacy
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> it's workaroundable
<seb128> Sweet5hark, lol, ppc64el retry looks like it worked, it's doing dpkg-deb according to the log...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, we might end up not needing another upload :p
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yay
<seb128> would be unlucky, trying to get info on the bug and having not showing up then
<Sweet5hark> seb128: we just need a rebuild click bot
<Sweet5hark> lets see what the other builds will do
<ximion> Laney: reviewed the PR (didn't test it!) and actually found nothing bad in there - LGTM
<Laney> ximion: suggest you test :P
<Laney> but thanks!
<ximion> (I will need to test it with Debian once it has been merged though, to spot any accidential breakage)
<Laney> shall I fix the set thing?
<ximion> Laney: yes, that's be great
<Laney> ok
<Sweet5hark> seb128: digging in my memory I think the other time where I saw such a "make looping" thing was actually on the snap build (which is 16.04 baseline after all). However that "disappeared" somehow. I fear there is some Heisenbug that depends on some weird stuff in the env ... after all four platforms broke here at the same time and other times it is reasonably well.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and "make looping" can also be make thinking it needs to restart itself (to reparse new dep files etc.). then again that doesnt match up with make still thinking it has active child jobs here ....
<seb128> yeah, let's see what we get
<seb128> other builds are still ongoing
<ximion> Laney: do you know any (fast) way of checking whether a screenshot exists on screenshots.debian.org?
<ximion> I think folding in screenshots into the AppStream data would make some sense
<Sweet5hark> yep. /me goes jogging for a round, should be back when there is one hanging ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, enjoy!
<Laney> ximion: https://screenshots.debian.net/json/package/coreutils
<ximion> oh yeah!
<Laney> seems you can get https://screenshots.debian.net/json/package/realpath or https://screenshots.debian.net/json/package/libgio-fam or https://screenshots.debian.net/json/package/libglib2.0-0
<ximion> that's even better API than I was hoping for
<Laney> many different failure types
<ximion> and here goes my excitement...
<Laney> it's not that bad
<Laney> catch http errors, try the good json path and see if you get anything
<Laney> either it's a 404 or "screenshots" doesn't contain what you want
<ximion> that's what I will do
<Laney> still weirdly inconsistent though
 * Laney wah
<Laney> using the AA changed the order of the output which breaks the test
 * Laney sorts stuff
<Laney> better
<ximion> Laney: one interesting thing about D AAs is that - while being random - their ordering is much more predictable still than the Python dictionaries are, which look completely shuffled everytime you recreate them
<ximion> I wonder how the AAs/dicts are implemented and what's causing this
<ximion> (there is no performance difference)
<Laney> would be interesting to know
<Laney> hashtables are comples beasts
<Laney> pushed the change btw
<xnox> ximion, yes python uses randomisation, but one can reproduce the order by seeding the initial seed every time.
<xnox> or don't rely on the order, and sort things in test-suite.
 * xnox really hates gcc6
<xnox> well, g++-6
<Laney> 666
<ximion> Laney: ok - would you fix the remarks I made in the PR? If not, I can do that quickly as well, it's all minor changes
<Laney> ye
<Laney> in one of those you comment on your own code that I just reindented :P
<ximion> :D
<ximion> that was probably from when I didn't know D yet
<ximion> (the Debian backend is the olderst code in the project)
<Laney> ximion: ok, pushed the fixes
<Laney> there's some other scope(exit) without the space too
<Laney> didn't fix as they aren't part of this set
<ximion> ok, I'll look at them
<ximion> I'll merge this as soon as the CI is green, and then test it locally and (if that worked) on Debian
<Laney> nice
<Laney> enjoy the translations
<Laney> next up is langpacks :(
<Laney> I probably should make an ubuntu backend for this
<Laney> if it's possible for this to just copy the debian one and override one function, or something similarly lightweight
<Laney> s/copy/inherit from/
<ximion> Laney: you should be able to inherit from the Debian backend
<ximion> I see no reason why that wouldn't work
<Laney> hope so
<Laney> although it requires looking in the desktop file
<Laney> which is in the core code...
<Laney> hmm
<ximion> right, that will break the backend limitations
<ximion> translations patch merged
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> enjoy
<jbicha> I'm getting bug 1605868 when I try to change settings in software-properties-gtk
<ubot5> bug 1605868 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.debian.apt was not provided by any .service files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605868
<Laney> is aptdaemon installed?
<ricotz> Laney, seb128, Sweet5hark, libreoffice amd64 is stuck
<jbicha> Laney: no but installing it fixed it, should we make that a Depends then?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: yes, as is i386
<Laney> Sweet5hark: gogogo #webops
<Laney> jbicha: It seems like it depends on python3-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets which is okay, but python3-aptdaemon only Recommends aptdaemon - maybe this is what needs to be upgraded
<Sweet5hark> arm64 and s390x still building
<jbicha> Laney: ok I'll do that
<Laney> jbicha: just a preliminary look, but it seems like if it uses aptd over dbus unconditionally then it should depend on it
<Sweet5hark> seb128: the more I look at this the more weird it is. the rule that hangs is this here: http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/solenv/gbuild/CppunitTest.mk#98
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and the $(call gb_Output_announce ..) is just a glorified $(info ) -- so GNU makes way of "echo". And that is already on stdout. So the rule is already expanded. However, the sd_export_test command that follow is _not_ spawned it seems. at least its not on the output.
<willcooke> night all
<Sweet5hark> seb128: see discussion on #webops. everything is horrible.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: given this is smelling a bit like IPC b0rkage, I wonder if trying to restrict jobs to 1 would help ...
<Sweet5hark> k, #webops says aint nobody got time for that, so I spammed multiple ppa builder with various shots into the dark which could circumvent this issue ....
<Sweet5hark> and with that good n8 ;)
<attente> robert_ancell: hey, i have to head out for a few hours, but there's this commit here from master that i think is meant to replace a lot of the gs-application.c hackery: 995f9967c1e943760bba40b89462b65ea2bea311
<robert_ancell> attente, ok, I'll try dropping our stuff then
<attente> i'll have to take a closer look to see how to make it work to fix the corresponding bug though
<jbicha> robert_ancell: could you look at bug 1613954 ? I'd like to upload some gnome-games today (thurs) that need it
<ubot5> bug 1613954 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu) "Sync appstream-glib 0.6.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613954
<robert_ancell> jbicha, done
<jbicha> thank you
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-18
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> Good morning pitti
<pitti> hey hikiko
<tjaalton> bregma: hi, evemu needs an update, bug 1588571
<ubot5> bug 1588571 in evemu (Ubuntu) "Please update evemu to latest release" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588571
<flexiondotorg> o/
<andyrock> morning
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<willcooke> grrrr, no "r" today
<willcooke> TheMuso, brb
<willcooke> seb128, finally seeing that Intel bug
<Sweet5hark> moin
<TheMuso> willcooke: np
<willcooke> The only thing I did differently today was try to start loads of applications on login, normally I switch on and then go and get tea
<Laney> ahoy
<Laney> happy feature freeze!
<willcooke> back to normal
 * Sweet5hark spammed multiple ppas with various builds yesterday and the mist clears over this trainwreck (somewhat) ...
<flexiondotorg> Laney, About that feature freeze...
<flexiondotorg> Upstream MATE team are considering a release of MATE Desktop 1.16 in last September.
<flexiondotorg> I've been building/testing the development snapshots in a PPA.
<flexiondotorg> Would I have to apply for an FFe to bump the complete MATE Desktop that late in the cycle or as the lead can I just "do it"?
<Laney> Depends if you can get it done before 2100 UTC-ish
<Laney> :-)
 * duflu falls off chair. Surprised by Feature Freeze as usual
<Laney> You might have considered uploading the development releases to yakkety all along though, if this was your plan
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, it wasn't a plan.
<flexiondotorg> The MATE Desktop 1.16 was originally scheduled for late October.
<flexiondotorg> But has been brought forward to hit the Fedora next release.
<flexiondotorg> The whole point of MATE 1.16 is improved GTK3+ support. There are no new features.
<Laney> Then if there are no new features you don't need an exception to feature freeze
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke flexiondotorg
<seb128> willcooke, which bug? the projector one?
<Laney> ahoy seb128
<Laney> alright?
<seb128> yeah, just go percuted by somebody on bike, some brushes but I'm ok
<seb128> I'm a bit annoyed though, people are careless whatever they are driving :-/
<larsu> morning everyone!
<seb128> that guy was driving in a pedestrian street, fast, not watching around
<seb128> and not indicating changes of direction
<Laney> grr
<larsu> oh, sorry to hear seb128
<seb128> no worry I'm alright, small brushes on the right arm
<TheMuso> Later folks.
<Laney> on Tuesday a taxi was driving along the cycle lane / pavement thing towards me, just basically using it as the road
<willcooke> seb128, the missing letterss
<Laney> so I stopped and put my bike down
<willcooke> night TheMuso
<seb128> hey larsu, how are you?
<seb128> willcooke, ah, that one, I didn't know you were getting it as well!
<seb128> intel drivers :-/
<Laney> hey larsu!
<willcooke> seb128, first time today
<seb128> Laney :-(
<Laney> roadssssssssssSSSsssSSSsssSSSsss
<larsu> seb128: I'm great, thanks! How are you other than that accident?
<larsu> hi Laney!
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks! it's really summer for some days, which is nice ;-) I also played tennis yesterday, was the perfect evening for it (not cold, not windy, nice people playing)
<larsu> nice!
 * larsu is jealous, summer went away here
<seb128> you? how is Berlin?
<seb128> oh :-(
<larsu> grey right now
<larsu> otherwise awesome as always :)
<Laney> larsu: nice guest blog post
<Laney> xml literals? crazy
<larsu> it's the future
<larsu> it's really, really nice
 * larsu has been doing a bit of that in cockpit and wanted to bring it over
<larsu> also, thanks Laney :)
<seb128> larsu, how was GUADEC btw?
<Laney> how do you work with jsx variables?
<Laney> first I heard of them
<Laney> does it get the type of the root element or something?
<ochosi> hi folks :)
<Laney> like var foo = <Foo bar="baz" /> is the same as var foo = new Foo { bar : "baz"; }?
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for the work on the GNOME packages, but do you plan to update all GNOME to the current unstable? that should at least be discussed on the channel before being acted like that...
<Laney> but then you get better nesting
<seb128> hey ochosi! how are you?
<Laney> hi ochosi
<Laney> what's up?
<larsu> Laney: same as a normal variable
<seb128> happyaron, hey, any news about nm 1.2.4? also do you think you could do a SRU today for bug #1579246 (it's a simple one and sort of an important feature for some users so would be nice to get going)
<ubot5> bug 1579246 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "802.1x auth issues in 16.04, keep asking for password" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579246
<larsu> the literals get transformed to function calls that look something like this: gir.createElement(Gtk.Button, { label: "hi" })
<seb128> happyaron, if you are too busy let me know and I can do it
<happyaron> seb128: should be find to make 1.2.4 by today
<seb128> happyaron, great, thanks, if you don't get it done please at least send me an email with the status by your end of day and push you work so I can pick it up from there
<seb128> start with -gnome that should be easy
<seb128> then we can look at n-m itself which has more change (and there is already a SRU in the queue waiting for that one)
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> seb128: guadec was cool, as usual. good to see everyone again!
<ochosi> good good, was wondering whether you wanted to tell me about the open issues you had with your themes in 16.10 (or do you have them collected somewhere e.g. as bugreports?)
<larsu> and half the cockpit team lives down there anyway, so it was good to see them as well
<larsu> too bad you guys didn't come (except for desrt) ;)
<seb128> ochosi, Laney has a trello card somewhere, we should probably tag launchpad bugs as well or something (not sure if that has been done)
<Laney> https://trello.com/c/EXpA6lKW/8-look-into-gtk-3-20
<ochosi> oh, the one with the menuitems must sucj
<ochosi> suck
<Laney> it's only a little bit
<Laney> but it does suck
<ochosi> yeah, pretty sure it's the border-width
<ochosi> but really, to get all your issues "just fixed"(tm) a rebasing on top of adwaita's sass would be best
 * Laney coughs
<seb128> there is a bug report about notify-osd displaying css warnings as well, need to check in a vm if that's true
<ochosi> :>
<seb128> Laney, is the greeter one still valid or what that part of the fixes from mterry?
<Laney> yes it is
<willcooke> anyone doing a release of ubuntu-theme soon?
<seb128> willcooke, you? ;-)
 * seb128 hides from willcooke
<willcooke> damn
<willcooke> I walked right in to that one
<seb128> kind of yeah...
<seb128> joke aside not me, unsure if Laney still had things on his plate he wanted to lan d
<seb128> but we can always do one if there are changes that are ready
<willcooke> It looks like this has already been merged in to trunk...
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/toolkit-arrows/+merge/298609
<willcooke> OH
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> but that was ages ago, so maybe its already been released
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/14.04+16.10.20160720-0ubuntu1
<ochosi> btw, is there any way you can clean up those mad version strings?
<willcooke> rvr, looks like it's already been released (see comment from L_aney)
<willcooke> rvr, but I assume you need it back porting to something older for the phones?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6767919/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> or https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6767922/+listing-archive-extra
<willcooke> ah ha
<seb128> willcooke, speaking of which, would be nice to land bug #1549490 as well, we asked Matthieu for icons before xenial but never merged those
<ubot5> bug 1549490 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "low resolution checkbox icons" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549490
<rvr> willcooke: Version: 14.04+15.04.20160720-0ubuntu1~~vividoverlay1~1
<Sweet5hark> seb128, willcooke: just send you a status update on the LibreOffice ftbfs issue as its a long story by now. tl;dr: There is hope.
<willcooke> seb128, urgh, forgot all about that
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey! I retried build, it's hanging on s390x again, I asked on webops for the pstree log, wait for them to give it back now
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<seb128> just saw your email, reading
<willcooke> Laney, rvr - so we need a release for that overlay?
<willcooke> that =  14.04+15.04.20160720-0ubuntu1~~vividoverlay1~1
<willcooke> How do we do that?
<Laney> it is in there
<willcooke> oh
<Laney> so what's the actual problem?
<willcooke> rvr < - > Laney
<willcooke> I'm not really helping here :)
<Laney> I don't think I can particularly help either tbh
<Laney> just saying that the thing you are asking about is already there
<rvr> Laney: The merge proposal seems to have a later date that the package in the archive
<seb128> willcooke, the bug I just listed, I think the issue was that you didn't know where to put the files, maybe ochosi or Laney can help there
<rvr> Laney: Hmm... nope... 20160720
 * ochosi looks
<rvr> Laney: Ok, you are right. Thanks!
<Laney> nope what?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> okay!
<rvr> Laney: :D
<seb128> rvr, willcooke, what was the bug description/issue and on what serie?
<seb128> rvr, next time please ask on the channel directly rather than starting by pinging people/in some side context and moving half of the discussion there
<rvr> seb128: I didn't know who was in charge :P
<seb128> well, more chance to have somebody who knows in a channel than in a query to 1 person
<Laney> seb128: it's the gtk theme not an icon theme, they are just in one directory which you just reference files from in the theme
<seb128> willcooke, ^ what La_ney said about that icon bug
<ochosi> yup, agreed
<Laney> there are now @2 variants, so make it -gtk-icon-source: -gtk-scaled (url ('nonscaled'), url('@2'))
<willcooke> kk - I will take a look this morning
<willcooke> Laney, do you know if the assets in Ambiance and the assets in Radiance are the same?  I did a quick diff of random files and they /appear/ to be the same.
<willcooke> hmm, also some of the new pngs have the execute bit set
<willcooke> which I assume is bad
 * willcooke fixes thtat
<happyaron> seb128: I've pushed both master and xenial branches for the nm-applet, please sponsor when you have time
<willcooke> cool, thanks happyaron
<happyaron> the bug has been updated using SRU template btw
<Laney> willcooke: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23067083/ some are different
<willcooke> Laney, handy command, thanks
<Laney> that might not mean they are really different
<willcooke> I'll check those few manually
<Laney> like someone could have pngcrushed them or something
<willcooke> ah, the difference with some of them is that they don't exist in the other theme
<willcooke> hmm, this is odd
<willcooke> but yeah, there are icons in one that are not in the other
<willcooke> good job you found them :)
<Laney> Some of them are called radiance-blah
<Laney> I assume those are meant to be different
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> I'll unpack the new ones over the top
<willcooke> that should keep the Radiance specific ones there
<Laney> Ya, it's smart to symilnk them if possible
<willcooke> humm
<willcooke> I expect the exit status of diff can tell me if they are the same
<willcooke> then I could script it
<Laney> I'd symlink the directories
<Laney> and name the ones that are different for radiance with a radiance- prefix
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> got it
<Laney> reference for the @2 ones: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/chap-css-overview.html search for "-gtk-scaled"
<willcooke> ta
<willcooke> Laney, so I should be using the pngs not the svgs here?
<Laney> I should think so
<willcooke> cool, I understand now
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> @2 is for ×2 HiDPI
<meetingology> Laney: Error: "2" is not a valid command.
<Laney> DIE MEETINOLOGY, DIE
<willcooke> #startmeeting Laney's anger issues
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Aug 18 10:47:03 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Laney's anger issues Meeting | Current topic:
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Aug 18 10:47:06 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-08-18-10.47.moin.txt
<Laney> it was German!
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<willcooke> http://www.squareeyed.tv/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Screen-shot-2015-06-08-at-1.26.52-PM.jpg
<Sweet5hark> Oh, good news: My hometown made it in the top10 of "most livable cities" this year according to the economist.
<willcooke> keep that quiet, you'll have a load of Brits turning up
<Laney> Huntingdon was on the front cover of Crap Towns 2 a few years ago
<willcooke> :D
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: well ...
 * Sweet5hark wildly points to vienna: they are on place 2, Hamburg only made 10th!
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: You say that like you are Bragging pretty sure Wolverhampton made both books of the crappest town in britain ;)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> such national pride
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: The first book made so many angry they released a second to placate the people complaining that their town wasn't in it :)
<Laney> time to plug my claim to fame again
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: UK isnt in the top10 once. the english speaking world is still well represented by canada, australia and new zealand.
<Laney> https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/30/92/85/30928558c177115496f41a3632a17390.jpg&f=1
<Laney> My picture on the front of the Crap Graffiti book
<Laney> didn't even get a free copy :|
<Sweet5hark> Laney: that pink is a lovely choice of color
<Laney> the teenagers of the UK are nothing if not artistic
<davmor2> Sweet5hark, Laney: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Crap-Towns-Worst-Places-Live/dp/0752215825
<Laney> :D
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: actually english speaking cities still dominate: Australia: Melbourne(1), Adelaide (5), Perth (7) - New Zealand: Auckland (8) - Canada: Vancouver (3), Toronto (4), Calgary (5)
 * Sweet5hark has no clue how vienna made place 2: they neither speak english nor german.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: it's because Joe Dolce Shaddup you face was number one and kept ultravox off the number one spot ;)
<willcooke> oki, made a good start, will finish off this week
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/hidpiicons
<willcooke> now for lunch
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<pitti> Laney: gnome-keyring> nice work!
<desrt> hi!!
<pitti> hey desrt!
<tsdgeos> is libreoffice-writer crashing in yakkety for anyone else?
<qengho> 'Sup.
<desrt> hey pitti :D
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ^ see tsdgeos' comment
<Sweet5hark> tsdgeos: not known yet, thanks for reporting. I assume you have libreoffice-core 5.1.3- something? and do you run some non-english localization?
<tsdgeos> Sweet5hark: 1:5.1.4-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> catalan localization
<Sweet5hark> tsdgeos: I fumbled and we have libreoffice-l10n at 5.2.0 while having libreoffice still at 5.1.4 in yakkety currently. Im working on fixing that right now. You might be able to keep a working libreoffice in the meantime by using en-US localization for libreoffice as a temporary solution ...
<tsdgeos> Sweet5hark: ok, if it's going to be fixed that's fine, i used my arch linux installation yesterday when i needed to use libreoffice
<Sweet5hark> tsdgeos: really sorry about the inconvenience
<jbicha> seb128: no I'm not uploading all of GNOME 3.22, just some of the apps
<jbicha> and not apps that changed a lot either
<Laney> pitti: sweet
<Laney> pitti: what's up with bos01 amd64/i386?
<Laney> it's taking autopkgtest jobs but they don't work?
<pitti> {"message": "No valid host was found. There are not enough hosts available.
<pitti> this?
<Laney> pitti: see log/bos01-7.log for example
<Laney> I saw this happen the other day too
 * Laney gets out of the worker
<pitti> Laney: hm, maybe maintenance on its compute nodes?
<pitti> there's just one i386 instance running, it should be able to create more, hmm
<pitti> Laney: they should soon fail again for the third time and mail the logs
<pitti> lcy01 is still AWOL too, meh
 * pitti crosses fingers for lgw01
<Laney> how come there are lcy01 and lgw01 buildds running?
<pitti> oh, there are?
<pitti> maybe lcy01 got rebuilt but we didn't get updated credentials?
<Laney> looks like it from https://launchpad.net/builders
<Laney> ERROR: HTTPConnectionPool(host='10.89.64.69', port=5000): Max retries exceeded with url: /v2.0/tokens (Caused by <class 'socket.error'>: [Errno 113] No route to host)
<Laney> could be a changed cloud configuration
<Laney> ah, I see the ping
<jbicha> seb128: I was still hoping to do evolution 3.21.90 today-ish ( bug 1613291 ) after the qt transition if that's ok
<ubot5> bug 1613291 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "Update evolution stack to 3.22" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613291
<Laney> this shared screen thing is annoying
<Laney> :P
<pitti> Laney: feel free to reattach and peek :)
<pitti> Laney: I updated teh creds on wendigo and the cloud worker, cleaned up old images, and now building adt images for yakkety on lcy01
<pitti> hopefully the timeouts went away now after the rebuild
<Laney> I was going to poke at bos01 and ask #is about that
<pitti> Laney: please do; I need to head out for some quick grocery shopping and then we have team meeting
<pitti> Laney: yay, image building seems to work without a hitch now
<Laney> woot
<pitti> Laney: I detached; please let the current image build finish, you can open a new shell with F2
 * Laney used ctrl-a, c
<Laney> happy shopping
<Laney> bring me back a Ritter Sport
<seb128> jbicha, k
<pitti> Laney: oh, I just picked up two Ciabattas for dinner :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> I predict falafel in my near future
<pitti> Laney: perfect, image builds worked
<Laney> nice
<Laney> go turn it on!
<pitti> $ mv lcy01.disabled lcy01.rc
<pitti> $ autopkgtest-cloud/tools/cloud-worker-maintenance
<pitti> Laney: ^ done
<Laney> yay
<Laney> pitti: thanks!
 * Laney mangles unity-greeter
<pitti> Laney: I think I'll still go with naming it just bos01.rc and renaming the worker-config-production/ file
<pitti> Laney: also renaming on wendigo, so that the next rollout works
<Laney> pitti: Okay, I guess it's easy to bring it back if the situation changes
<Laney> http://nottstv.com/mansfield-road-closed-off-police/
<Laney> guess I'll be cycling a different way to climbing
<willcooke> Laney, my old halls have been turned in to flats: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/new-homes-for-sale/property-40978395.html
<Laney> HOW MUCH?!?!?!
<willcooke> IMR
<willcooke> IKR
<willcooke> My house cost less than that
<Laney> looks like a nice building though
<willcooke> It was great
<Laney> I like that little circly place near there
<willcooke> I think it's a reservoir, we used to play football on top of it :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> going to go around that way-ish to avoid mansfield road
<Laney> need to get to the wells road, climbing centre is at the bottom there
<Laney> such hills though
<Sweet5hark> willcooke, Laney: woha that looks awesome ...
<willcooke> It didnt look that nice when I lived there :)
<Laney> ruddy students making the place look a mess
<Sweet5hark> hey, good news: not only did omnia book my train, they also did use my 25% discount card from Deutsche Bahn. return ticket for 100EUR now instead of flights for 550EUR (plus taxi and whatnot)
<pitti> Sweet5hark: oh, they do that? I always book my train tickets myself because of my BahnCard 50
<pitti> well, also because I want a mobile ticket and it's easy to book
<pitti> but booking international travel is harder, so good to know they do that
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yep, at least now that do that. also I was sneaky and asked for a train ticket as alternative first, and only later told then I have a BahnCard, can you book that with discount? hrhr
<seb128> Sweet5hark, where are you going?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: to the heart of the enemies empire
<Sweet5hark> brno, cz
<seb128> haha
<sil2100> Hey, anyone here could help me out debugging why my graphical session on 16.04 suddenly stopped working? ;)
<sil2100> I can't log in and get Unity started
<sil2100> After getting my credentials in on the greeter, it just stands there and does nothing, I noticed .xsession-errors getting spammed
<sil2100> With an error (in my locale) something like: upstart: Error while starting the temporary process: resources temporarily unavailable
<seb128> does another user/guest session work?
<sil2100> No, the same thing
<seb128> what is in xsession-errors?
<sil2100> I had over 600 MB of this message over and over in .xsession-errors
<seb128> urg
<sil2100> Didn't upgrade anything, my system suddenly hanged and that's what I got after rebooting
<Sweet5hark> on the bad news side: this libreoffice ftbfs thing begins to look very nasty. I suspect neither the test nor libreoffice being broken here, but something fundamentally broken on the yakkety-proposed. will write an email on this soon.
<seb128> what package did you install?
<seb128> weird :-/
<sil2100> I reverted the unattended updates I did and removed a few unrelated packages I did install
<seb128> Sweet5hark, :-(
<sil2100> Not sure where to look for clues, this happened a bit unexpected ;p
<seb128> sil2100, try to "initctl --user list"?
<sil2100> hm, I get an error that UPSTART_SESSION is not set at the environment
<seb128> I would also to ps ux > log twice and diff
<seb128> to see if a process keeps respawning or is changing pidf
<seb128> sil2100, right, if you are in a vt ... is gnome-session running?
<sil2100> No, I didn't try to log in this time, but when I log in at the greeter, gnome-session is anyway not running (it's probably dying real fast somewhere)
<seb128> try to strings /proc/`pidof gnome-session-binary`/environ | grep UPSTART_SESSION
<seb128> hum k
<sil2100> I can try logging in, was just worried about the spamming of .xsession-errors ;p
<seb128> well same ^ but with a process from the session
<sil2100> Since it's always getting dangerously big
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> but yeah if you don't try to log in you are not going to be able to get those info
<seb128> or try to install wmaker or something
<seb128> and see if login into that works
<seb128> might be easier to debug then
<seb128> like trying to start bits manually from wmaker
<seb128> like gnome-session
<sil2100> Ok, so no gnome-session and upstart is eating 98% of CPU
<seb128> urg
<seb128> try the ps diff to see what's being spawned
<seb128> or gdb stop one and try to see what it's doing
<Laney> gdb it and see what it's doing
<Laney> woooooooooooahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Laney> psychadelic man
<seb128> lol
<seb128> or strace -e execve
<sil2100> Did that, nothing is spawning, just upstart doing it's 'thing'
<seb128> well gdb or strace to see what is thing is
<seb128> its
<sil2100> Man, gdb says it's busy printing out the error I see in .xsession-errors, heh ;)
<sil2100> Hard to say where this started, before logging functions pop up I only see nih_main_loop()
<seb128> no process change if you ps ux > logold
<seb128> then > lognew
<seb128> and diff the logs
<seb128> ?
<sil2100> No process changes, tried a few times and only the running-times were changing, no new PID
<sil2100> I need to see what that upstart error might mean
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> having the exact string would help to grep
<seb128> you might want to try to start upstart --user manually on a vt or in a non upstart graphical session (e.g waker) to see what that gives you
<sil2100> For now I found the error string I'm getting in the upstart source code, in init/job_process.c in the job_process_child_reader() function - but that gives me not too many clues
<seb128> xnox might be able to help you?
<xnox> hm?
<xnox> how far back do i need to read? =)
<seb128> 1 line
<seb128> upstart error
<xnox> sil2100, ~/.cache/upstart/ can have clues
<xnox> check permissions of the home directory too
<xnox> things dieing quickly and horible -> gl drivers missmatch? e.g. installing nvidia stuff on intel graphics and vice versa
<sil2100> Too many files there, nothing super obvious
<xnox> sil2100, ls -latr
<sil2100> No package changes have been made, I even reinstalled nouveau drivers just in case
<xnox> and look at the most recently updated. Like unit7.log and/or dbus.log
<sil2100> ACK
<xnox> also do you have things in /var/crash ?
<xnox> sil2100, a good test is to try a guest session -> if that works, it's definately configs/permissions with the user account, rather than system wide stuff.
<sil2100> Didn't work, the same thing
<sil2100> In the upstart logs the only recent thing that makes sense is upstart-event-bridge, but it has no errors
<sil2100> Let me check /var/crash, oh
<sil2100> No, just some chroot-related crash from earlier
<sil2100> Not sure what upstart was trying to spawn, it seems like some job process dies really fast (because of 'Resource temporarily unavailable') and just doesn't want to continue
<xnox> sil2100, so in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99upstart -> you can pass --debug to upstart
<xnox> then you should know what upstart is trying to launch / fails to launch
<xnox> you can remove ubuntu/unity sessions from /etc/upstart-xsessions to not use upstart user sessions
<xnox> but i'm not sure if that is at all supported or works
<sil2100> Where will the logs be visible then?
<xnox> xsession-errors as it goes to stderr
<sil2100> Ah, ok, thanks :) Will try
<xnox> i hope you do not have any phone/touch stack enabled
<xnox> nor systemd user session ppas
<xnox> or broken ABI things installed from random overlay ppas.
<sil2100> No, this is vanilla 16.04 (almost)
<sil2100> Let me do a reboot
<sil2100> brb
<xnox> ack
<xnox> i guess sil2100's desktop didn't make it after reboot
<Laney> haha
<sil2100> xnox: hey, so I noticed something worrying when running upstart with --debug manually
<xnox> sil2100, go on =)
<sil2100> xnox: I would like to pastebinit for you but eh, give me a moment, don't have the tools for that ;)
<sil2100> But anyway, at one moment I see that upstart is trying to register something strange
<sil2100> It says job_register: Registered instance /com/blablbabkla... and here seems to be like the path to a crash file that I have in /var/crash
<sil2100> A pbuilder related crash file
<xnox> sudo rm -rf /var/crash/*
<xnox> it's probably trying to launch apport crash popup window which fails to launch.
<xnox> but i'm sure there are more problems than just that.
<sil2100> Actually that's it, it just works now - I was just wondering why upstart was trying to register that
<sil2100> But forgot about the apport crash popups
<sil2100> eh
<xnox> I'll have to go soon and be a human racket for a bit
<sil2100> xnox: anyway, thanks for your help!
<sil2100> seb128: you too!
<sil2100> I have my system back up!
<sil2100> \o/
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> but weird, that was that file taking upstart in loop with gnome-session?
<seb128> xnox, don't racket people it's not nice:!
<Laney> right, night!
<seb128> night!
<jbicha> tiheum: ping
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> Laney: there's a build failure with new gcc because of Werror=shift-count-overflow in libappstream...
<Trevinho> Laney: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279664815/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-armhf.unity_7.5.0+16.10.20160818-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz (only in some archs)
<Trevinho> Laney: is that something fixed upstream and that we can backport instead of workarounding that in unity?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-19
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, while you are not pushing your packaging changes and therefore I can't push mine, here is a serious problem I ran into https://paste.debian.net/plain/790383 (this rogue comment breaks this command)
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, thanks for the LO FTBFS reports.   Sounds like you're having fun ;)
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: yes. see ricotz1 comment from  1:30 hours ago though. It _might_ be LibreOffice itself still after all. At least there is a glimmer of hope for that.
 * Sweet5hark1 tests that right now.
<Laney> morrrrrrrrrrrrrrning
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: heya!
<Laney> hey Sweet5hark1
<Laney> did you win yet?
<Laney> Trevinho: I didn't see it before - try trunk?
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: against the buildds? not yet, but ricotz is giving me hope ...
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> hey willcooke Sweet5hark1 Laney
<willcooke> hey seb128 Laney
<Laney> hi willcooke et seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> happy friday too
<Laney> it is raining!
<willcooke> The rain is here
<willcooke> :D:D
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: and ricotz scares me a bit: the thing should have broken the build ~always AFAICS, but for some reason it worked. And that stuff is in there for _two years_ already.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: heya ...
<willcooke> Golf competition tomorrow and it's forecast for 45 mph winds
<willcooke> yay
<Laney> hope you are good at compensating
<Laney> also
<Laney> #managerstereotypes
<willcooke> lol
<seb128> it's not raining here yet but they forecast rain starting in the afternoon, which is unfortunate I was supposed to play after work :-/
<Sweet5hark1> Laney, willcooke: hah, good of you to take the rain for a few days. Here it was a miserable summer the last weeks, but now its better (because you took the rain for a few days, I guess).
<Laney> it was our turn
<willcooke> I think we're getting all our rain for the rest of the year in the next 24 hours
<Laney> i'm happy actually
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning!
<pitti> hello willcooke
<Laney> the water butt outside is empty
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<pitti> finally, some life here :)
<Laney> AND i don't have to go to the allotment to water it
<Laney> hey pitti!
<seb128> yeah, like it's not going to rain between august and decembre in u.k, riiiiight
<seb128> rrrright
<seb128> rather ;-)
<seb128> salut pitti! comment ça va ?
<davmor2> willcooke: just drive the vw in a straight line you'll be fine it's small enough not to be affected by the wind.......what do you mean not that Golf there a game too
<seb128> pitti, I'm up for a while, just doing quiet email catchups&co until u.k wakes up and IRC starts being active ;-)
<pitti> seb128: j'ai encore une rhume, mais ça va, merci
<seb128> oh :-(
<seb128> repose toi bien !
<Sweet5hark1> oh, nous entre l'heure du petit dejeuner francais!
<Sweet5hark1> ^^ imagine that with a bad german accent in addition to the broken grammar.
<pitti> non, c'est trop tard -- mais bien sûr c'est toujours l'heure de la glace :-P
<pitti> I just submitted a talk proposal for FOSDEM
<pitti> missed the deadline the last three years, so 2017 it is!
<willcooke> davmor2, :))
<Laney> oh wow, this is early
<Sweet5hark1> all btw: let me repost https://twitter.com/maemst/status/766334568941096960 here because it is such awesome good news.
<pitti> Laney: CfP ends in October, so still time; but I don't want to miss it again :)
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: PoC ≠ Proof of Concept in this case, I figure?
<Sweet5hark1> I mean 863K CHF is some good funding. On can actually solve quite some problems with that amount of money.
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: this is a good day to die! err, "to deploy FOSS"!
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: I think PoC is proof of concept here. so they actually might add more funds later.
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: OTOH they are not commiting to migrating to LibreOffice/Linux with that yet. Just to spend up to 863K CHF to find out if that is workable. IMHO thats good: Its a serious budget and it doesnt say "with this budget you must be completely on FLOSS in the end or its a failure". Just with this budget you must be able to tell us if we should move to FLOSS in the end.
<Trevinho> Laney: I would try trunk... Let me see
<Trevinho> Morning by the way
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: that sounds workable indeed -- I suppose they want the answer in about a year, so this is like 8 well-paid full-time jobs for a year
<pitti> well, "normally paid" for .ch :)
 * Sweet5hark1 is willing to tell a lot of folks they should move to FLOSS for 863K CHF.
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: yep
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, how is it?
<seb128> Trevinho, good! you?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, allright... Although waking up at 5 to watch the beach volley final wasn't a great choice unfortunately :-(
<seb128> oh, why, feeling too tired now? or was the match not good?
<Trevinho> No, we've lost it 😢
<Laney> Trevinho: pretty sure you want https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/1feb3abbe56661d83ee798d9ad98e49cfd525267
<Laney> Trevinho: and hi!
<Trevinho> Laney: yep, that's the one... Can you backport it?
<Trevinho> Laney: Yes... Ciao!! ;-)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, I doubt this will fix the build failure on yakkety, it is a more subtile break where the envars before the comment as really needed
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, did you got complaints about the removal of systray-support aka quickstart (gtk2 only)?
<Sweet5hark1>  ricotz: wrt quickstart: nope. isnt visible on Unity desktops anyway ...
<desrt> hihi
<desrt> and good morning to all
<Laney> hi de$rt
<desrt> how did you know that i sold myself to microsoft?
<Laney> i was thinking ke$ha
<Laney> but that works too
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> morning desrt
<desrt> hello willcooke
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, ok, rene disabled/dropped it with 5.2
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hello seb
<Laney> Trevinho: you can try your unity build again
<Guest53425> hi, I need some help with a drive mounting problem, my external hard drive is now mounted with both HDDname and HDDname1 and if I try to open the original it says permission denied
<Guest53425> I have some seeding torrents that have paths that point to the HDDname (original) drive, so how could I fix that without having to go through each torrent and manually changing path?
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks, it seems to go now
<seb128> good for some exercice but the rain starts, bbiab
<Laney> Trevinho: nice
<ximion> Laney: you *think* you build Unity in Ubuntu?
<ximion> how can you not know what you build? :D
<Laney> I didn't build it
<Laney> Trevinho just told me about it
<Laney> (hi!)
<ximion> :D
<ximion> for some reason hughsie and I simultaneaously decided to throw out bad releases of AppStream :P
<ximion> (although I am leading in bug-count right now)
<ximion> (yay! :P)
<Laney> heh
<jibel> cyphermox, can you have a look at bug 1611010, very frequent
<ubot5> bug 1611010 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "yakkety desktop - non-english installation crashes with /plugininstall.py: ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611010
<cyphermox> jibel: yeah, already aware of it, but it's a complicated issue
<ximion> Laney: can't look at NMUs right now, because of $travel, but will do that later
<Laney> ximion: can reschedule if you want
<Laney> where are you $travelling to?
<ximion> to some friends in Bonn (who are visiting the gamescom in Cologne) and then to my parents
<Laney> fun
<ximion> reschedule might be useful, I would like to have the changes in Git so Git and what's in unstable don't differ
<Laney> one of my school friends is posting pictures from the gamescom
<ximion> but actually, we could also just let it in and I will import it into Git later
<Laney> k, well I attached the git patch to the bug
<Laney> unless you have the ACLs on pkg-packagekit set up sensibly (i.e. so DDs can push) :)
<ximion> I don't think that's the case
 * ximion didn't even create the team
<Laney> seems not
 * Laney runs dcut ftp-master reschedule -f appstream-glib_0.6.1-1.1_source.changes -d 0
<Laney> trying to think how to do this langpack thing in a sensible way btw
<Laney> currently thinking of some kind of hook facility
<Laney> so backends can add their sauce
<ximion> yeah, that is probably the best way to do it
<Laney> I wonder how to do it though
<Laney> without having to keep lots of things in memory
<willcooke> argh
<willcooke> this -gtk-scaled thing is horrible
<willcooke> I'm going word blind
<willcooke> Laney, should I use -gtk-scaled in places like this as well?
<willcooke>     border-image: url("assets/backdrop-combobox-button.png") 10 12 10 1 / 10px 12px 10px 1px stretch;
<Laney> willcooke: I think you only need it when there's an @2
<Laney> but haven't used it myself, so can't be sure
<willcooke> right, there is a @2 for that one, but just not sure how to put it togther in that example
<willcooke> would it be something like:
<willcooke> -gtk-scaled(url("blah",url("blah@2")) 10 12 10 1 / etc
<willcooke> also:  is there some kind of checker I can run over these new files, I've gone copy & paste blind and might have missed a few commas etc
<Laney> hmm, not sure, probably
<Laney> gtk should tell you if there's a syntax error
<Laney> if you launch something
<Laney> willcooke: thanks for the effort, sorry it's so lame a task
<willcooke> Laney, aint no thing.  Happy to be contributing.  It makes for a pleasant change away from slide decks and trello boards
<willcooke> I'll give it a go anyway and can undo if it breaks
<bschaefer> Trevinho, got a fun looking compiz bug for you
<bschaefer> Trevinho, http://i.imgur.com/VSCQZq3.jpg
<Trevinho> hey bschaefer
<bschaefer> (offset/origin messed up?) Notice the screenshot rendering of the desktop is correct
<bschaefer> Trevinho, also hello!
<Trevinho> not that fun.. :-)
<Trevinho> Mmhmh, hikiko ^ ?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it flashes a bunch
<bschaefer> this was the first time it actually *stopped*
<bschaefer> but it goes from okay to crazy offset/origins
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i assume its late for her
<Trevinho> bschaefer: yeah, it should be... but hopefully she'll see the log on monday
<bschaefer> cool yeah
<Trevinho> but... yeah, is eems some camera issue
<Trevinho> bschaefer: how is input going?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, doing gamma atm :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, unless i mis understood that question :)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: no, I meant.... in your bug :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, haha input is fine
<bschaefer> soo if drag the cursor
<Trevinho> bschaefer: what you do when you press the corners, is the input respecting what you see or  no?
<bschaefer> it stops at the *bottom* of the perceived edge
<bschaefer> Trevinho, the input behaves as if the rendering is the correct region (ie. if i move my cursor to the bottom of the hardware it goes to the top)
<bschaefer> as if its still in the screen
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ive had this happen with and with out workspaces
<bschaefer> on yakkety
<bschaefer> (two different intel machines)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: is that happening always=?
<Trevinho> I mean, do you have a way to reproduce it?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, no it happens randomly sadly :(
<Trevinho> a specific one... or just it happens?
<Trevinho> mh
<bschaefer> seems to happen when typing...
<bschaefer> or opeing a menu
<bschaefer> or switching workspaces (but doesnt need to have those for it)
 * Trevinho after winning another battle with a new x11/gtk race, calls this a week...
<Trevinho> have a nice WE everyone
<bschaefer> Trevinho, have a good weekend!
<Trevinho> thanks bschaefer, you too
<willcooke> cya Trevinho
<willcooke> Ubiquity in Y has lost the right alignment of the "skip" box when copying files.
<willcooke> Known issue?  Maybe because of theme work?
<seb128> Trevinho, have a nice w.e!
<seb128> Trevinho, just being curious but what bug was that?
<seb128> willcooke, not know afaik and likely gtk/theming yes
<seb128> screenshot?
<willcooke> seb128, it'll have to wait to next week now, up to my shoulders in hidpi copy & paste hell. :)
<seb128> good luck with that... and thanks for working on it!
<willcooke> but basically, the "skip" box is now tagged on the end of the text and moves backwards and forwards as the string lengths change
<willcooke> seb128, I'm winning on the theme.  Just got some more 3.0 to do and then on to 3.2
<seb128> I see what you mean, I wonder if that's really new
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> then I need to run it through a parser or something to find all the typos I made and fix them :)
<seb128> oh, Laney send the ff email, official now
<seb128> we should start making a list of things we didn't manage to land and might want
<seb128> like new gstreamer
<seb128> new gnome-software?
<seb128> superm1 hey, was there any discussion with robert_ancell about updating fwupd? I guess that blocked on updating g-s? we couldn't backport that work if we don't update g-s?
<superm1> seb128: i'm missing context here
<seb128> superm1, sorry, I'm mostly wondering why is "there is a fix upstream"  for months but we don't get the version with the fix
<superm1> this in relation to xenial or yakkety?  and to a particular issue to solve?
<seb128> bug #1589585
<ubot5> bug 1589585 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software tab Installed refreshing endlessly every 2 seconds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589585
<superm1> ahh
<seb128> and we just hit ff
<seb128> I was sort of hoping somebody would update before ff
<seb128> that's the context ;-)
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> so no concern on my side uploading a newer fwupd to yakkety
<superm1> i was actually planning to do that once 0.7.3 is released
<seb128> I assumed you didn't do it for a reason
<superm1> but will be blocked by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsmbios
<seb128> I though the reason was that it needed g-s 3.22 and we still have 20
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsmbios/+bug/1603072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603072 in libsmbios (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libsmbios" [Undecided,New]
<superm1> sorry that
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> it's assigned to jdstrand
<seb128> jdstrand, ^ is that MIR on your backlog?
<seb128> superm1, do you think we could backport the fix the usb thing to 0.7 otherwise? would be nice to get in the LTS in any case
<superm1> seb128: it is a pretty big change
<superm1> seb128: i would rather bring the whole newer version of fwupd to LTS than try to backport just that change
<seb128> k
<seb128> but that needs new depends apparently
<superm1> well that's for a different reason, but yes
<superm1> lots of things going on in parallel really
<superm1> the newer fwupd can flash non ESRT UEFI devices like TPM and docks
<superm1> but so i think the order of events i'm hoping can pan out:
<superm1> 1) that MIR is approved
<superm1> 2) newer fwupd is released
<superm1> 3) upload newer fwupd to yakkety
<superm1> 4) upload newer g-s to yakkety
<superm1> 5) bake all that and when it's known to be good backport to LTS
<superm1> and that will solve that issue, add teh support for the extra devices in one swoop
<seb128> that sounds like a good plan to me ;-)
<seb128> we might need some ffe for that though
<superm1> i had no idea it would take jdstrand this long on the MIR
<superm1> otherwise I would have been pushing for the newer fwupd release upstream and get this ball rolling sooner
<seb128> yeah, things are a bit crazy with snappy for him
<seb128> and MIR teams is sort of DoS-ed atm with unity8 stack reviews
<superm1> can it be assigned to someone else who's got the cycles maybe?
<jdstrand> what mir?
<jdstrand> if it is assigned to me, that is wrong
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsmbios/+bug/1603072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603072 in libsmbios (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libsmbios" [Undecided,New]
<superm1> mterry assigned it
 * mterry looks
<jdstrand> it should go to ubuntu-security
<mterry> yeah that's fine
<jdstrand> so then ratliff and or ty hicks can get it assigned
<Laney> night!
<seb128> Laney, have a nice w.e!
<Laney> and you
 * Laney is going to go fly his spaceship around
<willcooke> seb128, fyi I think I'm about half way through now:  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/hidpiicons
<willcooke> tried to push at logical intervals so that we can unpick the broken stuff more easily ;)
<seb128> great
<seb128> k, enough for this week
<willcooke> ditto
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<willcooke> have a good one!
<willcooke> night all
<superm1> Laney: since you're uploading in debian, would you mind including the patches for appstream-glib referenced at the end of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/+bug/1591868 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1591868 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu Yakkety) "fwupd consuming 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<superm1> they need to be SRU'ed into xenial too
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-20
<Laney> superm1: better for you to ask ximion in the first instance
<ximion> about what?
<Laney> backporting something or other to asglib
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/+bug/1591868
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1591868 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu Yakkety) "fwupd consuming 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ximion> the only thing I do at time is backporting patches for appstream and appstream-glib :P
<Laney> you are a valued and important contributor :D
<Laney> I forgot what I actually came on my laptop to do
<Laney> la la la
<ximion> implement this langpack thing for asgen? :P
<Laney> you're funny
<Laney> it was something to do with books
<Laney> oh well
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-21
<TheMuso> jbicha: Looking at bug 1614778 now. I'm even going to test it for you.
<ubot5> bug 1614778 in casper (Ubuntu) "Disable gnome-initial-setup in Ubuntu GNOME live install image" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614778
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-14
<jbicha> duflu: hi, I found some webkit bugs you might be interested in: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173796 https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173406
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 173796 in Media Elements "[GStreamer] Browsers that use WebkitGTK play some videos with severe distortion if using VA-API." [Normal,New]
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 173406 in WebKit Gtk "[GTK] Enable GStreamer GL by default on production builds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-gtk/2017-August/003137.html
 * duflu looks
<duflu> jbicha, thanks but upstream already told me about that one. It's different to what I was working on
<duflu> Although a bit blurry too. So maybe my fix will solve it too
<duflu> jbicha, either way, the relevant fix if at all was provided to upstream 10 days ago: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=773453
<ubot5> Gnome bug 773453 in general "cluttersink: support GLTextureUpload for EGL/Wayland" [Normal,New]
<duflu> And is already in 17.10
<duflu> If that doesn't fix it, then it's not related to me :)
<jbicha> ok, but gstreamer_gl is a different issue, right?
<duflu> jbicha, yeah I would guess gstreamer's gl plugin rendering things wrong is a different issue. It's always been perfect for me
<jbicha> did you see the webkit mailing list link I posted ^
<duflu> and the relevan Ubuntu fix was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer-vaapi/1.12.2-1ubuntu2
<duflu> jbicha, the "bad" plugins is something we discussed on ubuntu-desktop mailing list recently. It's because the opengl plugin and its support libraries (actually usually just the support libraries) are used by countless other plugins
<duflu> I can only help gstreamer untangle itself so much....
<jbicha> duflu: historically, we have moved a few plugins from -bad to -good so I'm wondering if that will make sense here
<duflu> jbicha, I'm not sure I want to assert any such decision. Happier not having gstreamer in my life at all. Its architecture and performance problems seem like they might be too large to deal with long term. I prefer ffmpeg-based soltuions instead
<jbicha> but for your vaapi feature, you need it, right?
<duflu> jbicha: Yes it is needed for now. I haven't looked yet to see how tight the linkage requirement is. I only prioritized that work because fixing totem was easier than retiring totem. But I don't want to continue with that same rationale indefinitely
<duflu> Actually totem's still not fixed really. I only made acceleration work, but totem stutters and uses higher CPU than it should
<duflu> My initial analysis lask week showed that totem is redrawing/resizing its entire widget tree on every video frame, like 60 times per second. That might be part of the issue.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hi, recovered from the GUADEC trip?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yep :)
<jbicha> I was surprised you didn't upload gnome-software to the xenial queue last week
<robert_ancell> jbicha, for the fix? It's stuck on phased updates and it was a Friday evening when I had the fix
<jbicha> oh
<jbicha> phased-updates has been kind of annoying for gnome-software
<jbicha> it did cause a few things though, but I'm sad about gnome-software/zesty :(
<jbicha> *it did catch
<duflu> jbicha, I have seen hints that Gnome 3.25/3.26 might come in 17.10, then 18.04, then 17.10.... is it still more likely 18.04?
<jbicha> duflu: we discussed that a bit at the weekly meeting, we're doing 3.26 for 17.10 where we can
<duflu> jbicha, in parts then? How about Shell and Mutter?
<jbicha> a few things were blocked on didrocks getting the per-session gsettings overrides in
<duflu> Cool, that's better than I thought
<jbicha> gjs doesn't build on s390x so we might want to remove it there (but it has rdepends)
<jbicha> to upgrade Mutter, we have to make sure that Budgie still works, I just started a conversation with Budgie about that https://github.com/budgie-desktop/budgie-desktop/issues/1103
<jbicha> you can try 3.25.90 stuff not in artful yet by using the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<jbicha> duflu: have you seen the version tracker? https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<duflu> jbicha, no. Thanks
<jbicha> in the gnome-shell row  3.24.3-0ubuntu1 / 3.25.90-0ubuntu0~artful2  the second version shows what's in the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<duflu> Bonus! Sushi gets automagical hardware accelerated playback on video files. Works beautifully with 4K files too
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, how goes ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, great, you?
<didrocks> the little one has his first bronchitis
<didrocks> and we're going to take the train back to Lyon this afternoon
<didrocks> going to be fun
<oSoMoN> ouch, I hope he gets better very soon
<didrocks> thx :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you? good w.e?
<willcooke> Good thanks seb128, went to the sea side yesterday with the kids.  How about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks! had a relaxing w.e in France, was raining on saturday but nicer yesterday
<duflu> Morning willcooke, all
<duflu> Let me fry your brain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo#Overall_Architecture
<seb128> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> wow
<willcooke> duflu, ha!  Nice one, thanks!  You're right, brain hurts now
<oSoMoN> that’s one very useful diagram
<seb128> duflu, nice one!
<didrocks> waow, a default G-S install, select "english", I still have the date in french (lun for lundi), I guess because I choose french keyboard or "Paris" timezone
<seb128> didrocks, it's the tz
<seb128> it's annoying
<seb128> I keep having the issue since I'm usually not in France but I do french installs
<seb128> I think they respect LC_TIME or something
<seb128> for date formats
<seb128> and start of week
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> annoying when you travel to China or Japan for us I guess :p
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg , how are you?
<popey> Morning all
<popey> Is artful wayland-by-default now? I don't seem to be able to start an X session
<didrocks> popey: it's not yet (next Monday)
<didrocks> popey: but gdm has a bug which doesn't start necesserally the session you select
<didrocks> seb128: do you have the wiki page handy to trigger an autopkgtest remote suggesting another package from proposed?
<didrocks> I remember your asked the other day, but can't find back the link in the discussion thread in my IRC logs
<popey> didrocks: ah, that'll be the problem I guess. I have apps which only work on x
<didrocks> popey: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<didrocks> that's how you know in which "flavor" your are :)
<didrocks> what*
<didrocks> or just sudo any app :p
<popey> ok
<popey> didrocks: yeah, wayland..
<popey> which bug is it that you mentioned?
<didrocks> popey: bug #1705157
<ubot5> bug 1705157 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "On fresh install or fresh boot greeter always show "ubuntu" though selected session may be ubuntu-wayland" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705157
<didrocks> popey: we'll see if "doing wayland by default" may fix it, so pending on that first
<popey> discovered that evince fails on wayland + aa = bug 1710487
<ubot5> bug 1710487 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince silently crashes with apparmor error on artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710487
<seb128> didrocks, I did it by adding &trigger=<package>%2F<version> to the retry url
<seb128> popey, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, thanks!
<xnox> didrocks, and gdm will run under wayland too? i wonder if i should not hardcode X check in systemd autopkgtests then.
<didrocks> xnox: gdm will run under wayland, only the live session won't for ubiquity right now
<didrocks> xnox: you can easily do that in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<didrocks> WaylandEnable=false
<didrocks> (that's what I'm doing in casper_bottom)
<xnox> ack thanks.
 * popey spies Lan ey offering to fix upstream bug 733297 - I would come and be a personal scarecrow on his allotment if he did! :)
<ubot5> bug 733297 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Restore trash icon to desktop" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733297
<popey> bah, gnome bug 733297
<ubot5> Gnome bug 733297 in general "Cannot use mnemonics in the window menu (and other shell menus)" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733297
<seb128> popey, comment on the bug, maybe feedback is going to make them reply at some point
<ejat> what is the best way to remove unity from 17.10 ?
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25311633/
<ouroumov> seb128, I emailed -devel regarding bug #1700930 but I don't know if the mail was transmitted (cleared list moderator approval), do you have some information regarding this?
<ubot5> bug 1700930 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Default action policy for "Security Updates" changed between 14.04 and 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700930
<willcooke> jbicha, would you mind taking a look at my comment in:  https://trello.com/c/Ob58BJx0
<willcooke> jbicha, see if you think that is the correct place for that override?  I saw some bug comments over the weekend about this, and r_basak emailed to the Desktop list saying he'd noticed it was still a problem.
<willcooke> IMO, turning this off is the right thing to do - it's causing problems and is non-obvious on how to fix.  Setting the default to off and allowing those who want to enable it to do so themselves seems like a better default.
<willcooke> However, I've also seen talk of this being fixed elsewhere, but I think we should still set that option for Ubuntu users.
<willcooke> seb128, FYI ^  Did some reading, I think we should turn it off
<seb128> ouroumov, good
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, I think I agree with that
<popey> willcooke: do we have a plan for the things in unity settings which aren't in gnome settings? Specifically I have no way to turn off/on whoopsie, and missing link to my whoosie reports?
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/fCGWF that panel
<seb128> popey, do you know about the desktop trello board?
<popey> i do
 * popey goes looking
<seb128> popey, https://trello.com/c/d7hbWgLd/139-add-whoopsie-settings-to-gnome-control-center
<seb128> or bug #1698035
<ubot5> bug 1698035 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center lacks any replacement for unity-control-center's Diagnostics tab for managing crash reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698035
<popey> found it! :D
<popey> thanks
<seb128> yw
<ricotz> hey desktopers, would be nice to get glib 2.53.5 and gobject-intospection 1.53.5 picked up :)
<seb128> ricotz, that's a job for Laney but he's still not back from his debconf trip
<seb128> so I guess later in the week or next week
<seb128> ricotz, is there any reason we need it now? or it's just allergy or having a versions outdated since a few days? ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, I haven't actually checked, but I doubt all mkenum fixes are included
<seb128> ricotz, I've not seen signs of big problems so I think we are fine waiting for L_aney to be back
<seb128> also didrocks wanted to get the per desktop override transition through first
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<jbicha> yeah, Lan_ey and didrocks both basically said not to touch glib so I'll let them figure it out :)
<jbicha> willcooke: seb128: but should we disable the mac randomization feature by default for zesty too?
<willcooke> jbicha, it's a tricky one - if we can do the config files in such a way that we don't break people's current config (which I /think/ we can do via conf.d -> 90-disable-mac-randomisation.conf for e.g.) then yes - but could be risky.  WDYT?
<jbicha> I don't see it as risky, but we can evaluate after fixing artful
<willcooke> jbicha, cool!  Are you happy to look at making that change?  I think the conf.d is the right way to do it and I think I know how to make the patch, but figured it would take you 20 mins and me about 4 hours :D
<jbicha> yes
<willcooke> thanks jbicha, much appreciated
<jbicha> I'd like to update gvfs to 1.33.90. There's one bug I identified. We'll just have to figure out which solution we want but I'm not sure that should hold up the update at this point
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786013
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786013 in admin backend "duplicate authentication prompts" [Normal,New]
<seb128> jbicha, the bug seems an annoyance but yeah probably not worth blocking the update
<seb128> jbicha, the url of the link on https://trello.com/c/IjsvETMu/243-reduce-gtk2-presence-in-default-install is buggy, I don't find how to edit though, do we need to delete and add a new one?
<jbicha> done (removed and added a working link)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ricotz: I started it, the test fail - see pkg-gnome svn
<Laney> tests*
<willcooke> hi Laney!
<Laney> I would appreciate it if you would look into that, otherwise it's on my wednesday list
<Laney> hey willcooke, how's it going?
<willcooke> Laney, it goes.  You got home ok I assume?
<Laney> ya, not too many problems
<Laney> I just slept 22:00 -> 13:40 /o\
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> that sounds like my kind of evening
<oSoMoN> same timezone?
<Laney> yep
<oSoMoN> that’s quite a good night :)
<Laney> the previous night was 0 hours :P
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, debconf was good?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> bit disoriented, need to go shopping and stuff, but yeah I'm good!
<Laney> nice to be back
<Laney> you?
<Laney> debconf was great yeah
<Laney> the last day was a lot about autopkgtesting
<Laney> someone is working on enabling that stuff in debian now like we have
<Laney> wonder if we should hook autosync up to that when it exists in some way
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks, though travelling tonight/tomorrow which I could have done without but not point going to complain much, I'm going to have a long w.e in exchange :-)
<seb128> ah, having autopkgtests enabled in Debian would be nice
<seb128> end of syncing things that fail but where they care less than us because it's not a blocker on their side!
<Laney> indeed
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you? what's up with greeting only didrocks and not us :-)
<kenvandine> hey seb128 :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i had a request of didrocks... but he ran away from me :)
<kenvandine> good morning desktoppers!
<oSoMoN> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, he's travelling today so IRC might not be stable for him
<kenvandine> ah, i'll shoot him an email
<kenvandine> th
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
 * kenvandine needs to relocate, bbiab
<didrocks> ricotz: you can touch glib now, I just want the current one in proposed to transition first though
<didrocks> jbicha: FYI ^
<didrocks> (and if you sync back from debian, please ensure you have the destkop-base patch in)
<jbicha> didrocks: how about gnome-session and gdm?
<Gargoyle> Hi All. Been using ubuntu for a long time on servers and dabbled with desktop on previous laptops, but never stuck with it really. Now though, I have build a new workstation which has Ubuntu as the main OS (And Windows+Steam for games! ;-) I'll probably just lurk around in the background and ask some n00b questions. But would really like to eventually get into some development so I can help fix some of the annoyances - instead
<Gargoyle> of just moaning about them on Twitter! :D
<willcooke> can anyone else reproduce this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1710637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1710637 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> desktoppers ^
<willcooke> Gargoyle, good to see you here! Please ask away, although non-development questions are probably more likely to get an answer in #ubuntu.  But it's good to have you here :)
<willcooke> Saviq, can you find a reliable way to reproduce that?  I can't make it break here ^
<Saviq> willcooke: I'll try, will post in the bug if I do
<willcooke> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, never saw/hit that itself myself
<oSoMoN> never experienced that bug, sounds really bad
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if bug #1689825 is something flatpak upstream is aware of?
<ubot5> bug 1689825 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not unlocked on xenial when dbus-user-session is installed, which flatpak depends on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689825
<seb128> it's quite an annoying issue
<seb128> I wonder if we should make unity-session conflicts with dbus-user-session or something to prevent users to get bitten by that
<jbicha> seb128: my understanding is that the flatpak ppa part of the bug is fixed now, the maintainer was on vacation
<seb128> jbicha, do you have any pointer to an upstream discussion when I can refear to in the launchpad bug?
<jbicha> I emailed him twice, finally got a reply this morning ;)
<jbicha> but popey managed to find him quicker ;) https://twitter.com/gnomealex/status/895263690982928384
<jbicha> also discussed last week here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/08/09/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t12:29
<Gargoyle> Thanks, willcooke. :-)
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<willcooke> errunds, bbiab
<jbicha> "Actually totem's still not fixed really. I only made acceleration work, but totem stutters and uses higher CPU than it should
<jbicha> My initial analysis lask week showed that totem is redrawing/resizing its entire widget tree on every video frame, like 60 times per second. That might be part of the issue."
<Gargoyle> So here's the first one which seems to be a limitation of the current snap stuff, not sure if that qualifies it as development or not. >>>I installed Hiri via a snap package, but I cannot choose it as my default mail application.
<jbicha> sorry, posted in wrong channel
<jdstrand> kenvandine: thanks again for working through the wayland pr. fyi, you probably saw it, but I added a commit for QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland-egl for plasma just now
<kenvandine> jdstrand, cool!
<seb128> k, going offline to travel, see you later
<jbicha> yay, we can break stuff while he's gone ;)
<kenvandine> :-D
<willcooke> back.  1 train ticket.  No haircuts.
<jbicha> aww, I didn't get a chance to break anything yet :(
<kenvandine> damn...
<willcooke> off to meet Seb, later all
 * jbicha returns to breaking stuff
<jdstrand> kenvandine: hey, I see popey granted an override for simple-scan (fine), but curious why. it seems like it would work well as a confined snap
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i'm hoping to get it working confined, but haven't had time to spend on it yet
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> well, please report anything you find :)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i still need to fix external symlinks though
<didrocks> jbicha: sorry, the wifi was really spotty on the train
<didrocks> jbicha: you can update gdm. I have several modification still on gnome-session, so please hold off on that one until early next week
<didrocks> jbicha: same for g-c-c (and g-s)
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I pushed budgie-desktop built against mutter 3.25.90 to the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<fossfreedom> jbicha, yep - just built it in our PPA using the gnome3 staging PPA
<jbicha> it sounds like gnome-shell/mutter 3.25.90 won't land in artful this week but I'm working with didrocks and others on those details
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-15
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> on fait aller
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<oSoMoN> ton fils va mieux?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: un peu, encore de la toux, mais ça s'améliore, pas de fièvre ce matin contrairement à hier
<didrocks> il tousse juste et se plaint pas trop (et joue…) donc, on ne s'affole pas
<oSoMoN> tant mieux!
<didrocks> oui, on est un peu rassuré :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning oSoMoN didrocks
<duflu> Good morning flexiondotorg, didrocks, oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, duflu
<Trevinho> Hey guys
<duflu> Hey Trevinho
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN What is the status of the Chromium snap?
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, there are test snaps at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+snap/chromium-snap-beta , but I haven't gotten around to publishing them in the store yet
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN Could you publish a snap to edge please?
<oSoMoN> I certainly can
<didrocks> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey... not celebrating today? :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, I took half-Friday off, I'll take the next one as well:)
<Trevinho> Oh, yeah... Better, I'm also doing long weeknds in this period. It's the best way.
<didrocks> well, there is this, and also we need to make the regular announcement for GNOME session changes :)
<Trevinho> right... when are you leaving for london mini-event?
<didrocks> not this Thursday, but next one
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN Thanks! Looking forward to testing.
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, another ppc64/s390x fix for ff55: https://paste.debian.net/plain/981403
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, thanks, but I'm not going to rebuild firefox 55 for a ppc64/s390 fix. The number of firefox users on those architectures is probably not even in double figures
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok, I see
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, how goes?
<seb128> hey oSoMoN! quite fine, you?
<oSoMoN> yeah, I’m good
<flexiondotorg> seb128 o/
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<xnox> chrisccoulson, ricotz - as per contract, we do not support desktop nor firefox on either ppc64el nor s390x. thus best effort basis only.
<jbicha> ricotz: do you think s390x is fixable without too much effort on mozjs52/gjs ?
<jbicha> also, what can you tell us about vala 0.38? how disruptive is it?
<xnox> ricotz, did you try to run firefox on s390x? previously it would build but segfault when launched - and would not e.g. manage to create initial window.
<ricotz> xnox, ok, I guess runtime issues would be a second goal after getting it actually built
<ricotz> jbicha, I would assume build failure there are pretty much related to firefox
<ricotz> where failures on ppc64el and s390x are quite related
<ricotz> jbicha, I would consider vala 0.37.2 pretty safe (it will replace the separate valadoc source)
<jbicha> mozjs52 builds but apparently doesn't run on s390x, as seen in the gjs build https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786180
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786180 in general "gjs 1.49.90 fails to build on s390x" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ricotz> jbicha, maybe https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-mozilla/iceweasel.git/commit/?h=esr52/porting&id=8b4d5d2c929fb2a84786f7bfd875c0ed3ba50b00
<gQuigs> chrisccoulson: could you rebuild 55 for artful with that fix?  if that's all that's needed to fix it (I believe that would be all that's needed to unblock it..)
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, I'm here, I'm a little bit afraid of side effects with your changes, like would you be done (all in the release pocket) but Thursday?
<didrocks> jbicha: can you try also it with dash to dock
<jbicha> didrocks: Dash to Dock works with GNOME 3.26…
<jbicha> except that GNOME Shell 3.26 has this cool transparent top bar when windows aren't maximized so it would be cool if the Dock were themed similarly
<jbicha> also, are you aware that GNOME Shell 3.25.90 dropped the legacy system tray?
<didrocks> jbicha: I am
<didrocks> we need to discuss that
<didrocks> and have a plan :)
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm going to apply a patch tomorrow morning to G-S, if you think you can do the gjs transition then within a day, that's fine
<didrocks> I think you have a lot other components to update otherwise, still busy :)
<jbicha> I need AA help for the gjs transition
<didrocks> ok, so it seems it's better next week
<didrocks> as it's involved
<didrocks> that way, I can finish my work on it, as it already began
<jbicha> ricotz: gjs/mozjs still doesn't work with that patch but thanks anyway https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2899/+packages
<ricotz> jbicha, I see, is there any chance to the a working qemu chroot working, last time it pbuilder segfaulted on me
<jbicha> I don't know, I've never tried
<jbicha> ricotz: did you see my ubuntu-desktop post? I am recommending that we just drop gjs/s390x because it's not something we test or support or want to put much time into
<ricotz> jbicha, I see, in case of firefox x11forward over ssh is a pretty common scenario
<xnox> jbicha, i don't follow ubuntu-desktop mailing list much. and i'm not involved in desktop maintainance much.
 * oSoMoN EOD
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<ejat> @jbicha & @didrocks , what is the plan after the legacy system tray dropped ? :) is it will be discuss in mlist?
<jbicha> ejat: I think it would be fine for you to ask the list that question :)
<ejat> jbicha: okay :) no worries .. bcoz im just tried the staging ppa
<ahoneybun> thanks jbicha
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-16
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
 * tsimonq2 waves to everyone - happy very early morning hacking :D
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2 ;)
<tsimonq2> Hey didrocks, long time no see :D
<tsimonq2> didrocks: How's things?
<didrocks> tsimonq2: really well, thanks! Quite busy with the GNOME Shell transition between blog posts and actually implementing the changes to write the next blog post :p
<didrocks> yourself?
<tsimonq2> I'm doing pretty well, doing some LXQt and Qt things and doing a lot of packaging :D
<tsimonq2> didrocks: But that sounds super cool!
<didrocks> nice :-)
<didrocks> tsimonq2: speaking of which, today's post will be about sound! :-)
<tsimonq2> :F
<tsimonq2> *:D
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, ça va et toi?
<oSoMoN> (got bitten by the lack of notifications again)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, we really need to take a decision for IM, emails and other kind of sync notifications…
<oSoMoN> yup
<flexiondotorg> Morning oSoMoN tsimonq2 didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, you might want to try "snap install --beta chromium"
<flexiondotorg> Already doing it :-)
<oSoMoN> :)
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN Do you want to post a call for testing for that in forum.snapcraft.io?
<flexiondotorg> I could, but I don't want to steal your thunder :-)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks o/
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, yes, I’ll do that
<flexiondotorg> Excellent.
<flexiondotorg> This looks very solid.
<flexiondotorg> I'll use it as my main browser today :-)
 * oSoMoN expects a slew of bug reports by the end of the day
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN Well, let's see :-)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I fixed a thing :-)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Could you cast an eye over this merge proposal please - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/unity-gtk-module/lp1710999/+merge/329080
<flexiondotorg> If fixes this rather annoying bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1710999
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1710999 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "Dragging icons don't have transparent backgrounds" [Undecided,In progress]
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, note that one obvious thing that doesn't work is opening downloaded files, that’s https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1705708
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1705708 in snapd "latest change to xdg-open not applied to the unity7 interface" [High,In progress]
<tsimonq2> Hey hey flexiondotorg :D
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN Looks like tht will land soon thankfully.
<oSoMoN> yes
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I guess that makes sense, just a small nitpick :)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Sorry, I didn't make that clear. I have tested Unity and GNOME.
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I've update the opening comment.
<willcooke> ahoy
<Laney> moin
<tsimonq2> ahoy willcooke and Laney :D
<flexiondotorg> willcooke Laney o/
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I think that double (( is required.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: hum, you have ((! something ))
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<flexiondotorg> Otherwise the `if` that results from the macro won't work.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: ah ok, thanks for testing in Unity as well, I thought you only tested seeded packages :)
<didrocks> hum, let me relook
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: ahhhhhhhhh
<didrocks> diffrealfail :)
<didrocks> read*
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, it is easier when not a diff.
<didrocks> approved thus! :)
<flexiondotorg> Thank you!
<didrocks> yw, are you going to land it?
 * flexiondotorg heads to bileto
<didrocks> good :)
<flexiondotorg> It will need sign off to land, but I'll get it all started.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey tsimonq2 flexiondotorg didrocks
<Laney> hey seb128, you good?
<Laney> got back ok?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> yeah, arrived at 23h, train was easy
<seb128> even got time for a beer with willcooke at the station before leaving
<didrocks> Laney: welcome back!
<Laney> nice
<Laney> thanks didrocks
<Laney> seems you've been busy ;-)
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, long days TBH
<Laney> you love it
<didrocks> Laney: like, the whole thing isn't possible to do such changes one a day, happy to have started last week, but shhhhh :)
<didrocks> also, the fact that Julie isn't back to work helped not taking the 15th, but I'll definitively swap it anyway :)
<didrocks> how was debconf?
<Laney> what is the 15th?
<didrocks> THE day off in France
<didrocks> I guess due to celebrating 20 years of GNOME ofc :p
<Laney> yeah debconf was good, you should watch talk videos online
<didrocks> I guess I'll, but probably after FF :)
<Laney> there was this "debian is too hard to change" thing going around
<didrocks> hum?
<Laney> about responding to software changes
<Laney> like each language coming with its own package manager now and debian not having a good answer to that
<Laney> or also delivering apps in a different way
<didrocks> ahah, it's really the new sense of the wind :)
<seb128> Laney, is there any buying from Debian in post-deb techs yet?
<seb128> out of groups in Debian focussed on making those available I mean
<Laney> that's not the way that it would work
<Laney> people would work on it, and then they would show what they have come up with
<Laney> and maybe then push for it to be available in some wider way
<Laney> there won't be some central development
<Laney> but smcv is working on some tools to make runtimes / flatpaks available from the archive, he gave a talk about that
<seb128> sorry, let me rephrase, I forgot that you like to be picky on the wording of questions :-)
<seb128> was there any attempt from smcv or other to push flatpak a bit forward
<seb128> and if so what was the feeling/reaction around that push
<seb128> if you got a feeling of what people who are not involved in the techs think
<Laney> hmm, wasn't trying to be picky but I probably do it without knowing
<Laney> it's done in a debianish way
<Laney> people say "here is some code, look what it can do"
<seb128> yeah, I know how Debian works thank :-)
<Laney> and then others are like "what about the DFSG / security / whatever""
<Laney> and it's like "yeah we need to think about that, let's go away and do that"
<seb128> there is code around by now, I was wondering if it trigger some discussions yet
<Laney> :(
<Laney> not trying to be argumentative
<Laney> so it's not like it's hated or anything but it's going to be tough to figure out the things that debian people value and how they work in a new world
<Laney> like if debian maintainers don't maintain everything, what does that mean?
<Laney> & if things aren't reviewed by the ftp team
<Laney> or taking some things out of the normal release process and delivering them in a different way
<Laney> cuts out all the processes there
<seb128> right
<seb128> lot of open questions
<seb128> as we know since we have the same ones around here :-)
<Laney> ya
<Laney> so it's at the stage of thinking about these things
<seb128> cool
<seb128> let's wait and see what comes next
<seb128> thanks for the summary Laney!
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128. Interesting discussion :-)
<Laney> fun stuff
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> indeed
<willcooke> koza, duflu seb128 - having trouble with the hangout - on my way but might need a reboot
<koza> willcooke, 10-4
<popey> didrocks: nice blog post
<didrocks> popey: thx!
<popey> didrocks: i have an audio question / bug :)
<popey> dunno if it's part of what you're talking about landing
<didrocks> popey: no, it's not because I touched that that I'm a pulseaudio expert, don't even try :)
<popey> haha
<didrocks> popey: kidding, what's about it?
<popey> dammit
<popey> if i plug my laptop into an external tv, and set audio to go out that way, it all works as expected.
<popey> however, if i then yank the displayport cable out, display switches back to internal panel, but audio doesn't switch back to internal
<popey> so all audio is silent after pulling the cable out, it doesn't autoswitch back to internal sound card. I have to manually open sound control panel and click the internal card
<didrocks> interesting, I don't know if it's similar to another issue I have
<didrocks> mine is autoswitch on new device discovery
<didrocks> which can be good…
<didrocks> but not when you have a server with avahi enabled
<popey> i can file a bug of course, and video it to show
<didrocks> I want mostly to keep it local, and only switch to server when I ask for it
<didrocks> popey: I guess file a bug, I should do the same for my case
<popey> against what? pulse?
<didrocks> I would say pulse, yeah
<popey> kk, will do
<didrocks> popey: *if* I have time to look at my issue, (not before FF), I'll look at yours as well
<popey> thanks
<seb128> popey, when you have bugs it would be useful if you opened them upstream, they have more hackers than us and it increases the chance somebody can have a look
<popey> seb128: sure, both launchpad and upstream and linked? or only upstream?
<seb128> launchpad as well if you can
<seb128> we still want to know about it so we can work on it if upstream doesn't or we can backport a fix if they come with one
<muktupavels> didrocks: why did you choose to use lowercase name for DesktopNames / XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP? It is not consistent with other names. Unity, GNOME-Classic, Budgie... ubuntu is now only dekstop name that is used lowercase there.
<seb128> muktupavels, he went for exercice so I guess it's going to a bit before he replies
<Trevinho> seb128, Laney, I've troubles in building unity7 after the new gcc7 change as nux depends on libglewmx-dev but that conflicts with libglew-dev
<Trevinho> so I'm not sure what's going on there
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't know offhand, glew didn't change since zesty
<popey> seb128: filed the bug but looks like it's known upstream and no timeline for a fix :( bug 1711101
<ubot5> bug 1711101 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Audio doesn't auto switch when unplugging hdmi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711101
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I see there are not many changes, but for some reasons I can't build it...
<Trevinho> nor lp
<seb128> popey, thanks
<Laney> Trevinho: got a log?
<seb128> popey, do you have a gnome bug that got closed? if so it might still worth mentioning it on the launchpad bug
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, now... well lp was failing somewhere else though, let me  check my situation
<popey> seb128: i linked the bug to the upstream freedesktop pulse bug already
<seb128> right
<seb128> I though you maybe opened a GNOME g-c-c bug
<seb128> which got closed with a pointer to the pulseaudio one
<popey> oh i see, no
<seb128> k, all good then
<popey> ya
<seb128> thanks
<koza> willcooke, duflu, funny, seems that zyga's headset triggers the same crash I have seen with Sony SBH52 and which someone else sees with Plantronics. damn those premium headsets ;-)
<seb128> :-/
<koza> having zyga and his headset next to me, Ill debug this one for a while today
<didrocks> muktupavels: the idea is that it's a properties, not a desktop name
<didrocks> so both unity and the default ubuntu gnome session inherits it
<muktupavels> didrocks: But ubuntu is desktop name, no?
<muktupavels> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Ubuntu:GNOME
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Could you click publish here please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902
<oSoMoN> seb128, do you think you’ll have time to look at libreoffice 5.4.0 this week?
<didrocks> muktupavels: it's in current desktop, but it's intended to be common properties with most ubuntu desktop, even flavor
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I don't even know where the publish button is
<didrocks> ah found it
<muktupavels> Is not ubuntu:GNOME meant to be same thing as GNOME-Classic:GNOME?
<muktupavels> ubuntu is used to customize GNOME...
<didrocks> muktupavels: it's used to customize the unity session as well
<didrocks> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity:Unity7:ubuntu
<muktupavels> still I think it should be Ubuntu...
<didrocks> let's agree to disagree :) (andI don't think it's the end of the world ;))
<muktupavels> :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes, I started this morning
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks!
<koza> seb128, found a fix for the crash I have been talking today during the BT sync; seems that you will have a chance to upload bluez once again this week :-)
<willcooke> koza, \o/ well done!
<koza> this might be your fav task this summer I reckon ;-)
<seb128> koza, I saw that, good finding!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> is it only me or that behaviour of firefox/tb showing their menu on alt is weird and confusing?
<seb128> I keep triggering the menus on alt-tab
<seb128> and it's not very discoverable but you need the menus to access to some actions
<jbicha> seb128: it makes sense on Windows where other apps show their menus on Alt too
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> windows does that
<seb128> ?
<seb128> so non tech users who use a mouse never find the menus? ;-)
<jbicha> they don't need all those extra options…
<seb128> so remove the menu
<seb128> if it's not needed
<jbicha> xnox: the extra language support is defined in language-selector's data/pkg_depends … but we decided a while ago to install complete language support for the languages on the iso
<jbicha> seb128: good luck pleasing "power users" like that ;)
<seb128> jbicha, shrug, why do you always feel like arguing
<seb128> just tell me it's me who gets annoyed but alt-tab doing a flickering of the ui
<seb128> and we can move on
<jbicha> sorry
<jbicha> alt-tab doesn't interact bad with firefox here
<seb128> but->by
<seb128> I think I sometime put my finger on alt to do an alt-tab
<seb128> and decide against it so relax the key
<jbicha> yes that will do it
<seb128> I find it quite disturbing
<seb128> need to step out for an hour or so
<seb128> bbl
<jbicha> seb128: about:config set ui.key.menuAccessKeyFocuses to false
<jbicha> popey: could you see if you can add ubuntu-core-dev as a member of https://launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team ?
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, willcooke: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-snap/1714
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN Nice!
<willcooke> cheers oSoMoN
<willcooke> Will share
<flexiondotorg> Just shared with the Solus community :-)
<oSoMoN> and https://plus.google.com/+OlivierTilloy/posts/gNoezKBky9W
<popey> oSoMoN: can you add this image to your snapcraft forum post please http://imgur.com/a/PFxE0
<popey> I want to share it via the snapcraft social channel, but they perform 1000 times better with a good image
<oSoMoN> popey, done
<popey> thanks!
<popey> also, nice to see chrome experiments works
<popey> even in a vm!
<popey> ok, shared via @snapcraftio and re-shared via @ubuntu on twitter, facebook and G+
<popey> Nice work oSoMoN :D
<Trevinho> cool oSoMoN!
<Trevinho> Laney: so I've tested again, but when configuring unity I'm getting
<Trevinho> -- Checking for modules
<Trevinho> 'unity-protocol-private>=7.1.0;appstream-glib;atk;atk-bridge-2.0;cairo>=1.13.1;dbusmenu-glib-0.4;dee-1.0;gio-2.0>=2.30.0;gio-unix-2.0;gmodule-2.0;gthread-2.0;gtk+-3.0>=3.1;indicator3-0.4>=0.4.90;json-glib-1.0;libbamf3>=0.5.3;gnome-desktop-3.0;libnotify;libstartup-notification-1.0;nux-4.0>=4.0.5;sigc++-2.0>=2.4.0;unity-misc>=0.4.0;xpathselect=1.4;zeitgeist-2.0;compiz>=0.9.11;libgeis;x11;xfixes;xi>=1.6.99.1;xrender>=0.9'
<Trevinho> --   Package 'glew', required by 'nux-graphics-4.0', not found
<Trevinho> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.9/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:412 (message):
<oSoMoN> yeah, swiftshader enabled webgl support even without a GPU, that’s pretty cool
<Trevinho>   A required package was not found
<Trevinho> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<Trevinho>   /usr/share/cmake-3.9/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:588 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)
<Trevinho>   CMakeLists.txt:271 (pkg_check_modules)
<oSoMoN> sorry Trevinho, I interrupted your flooding :/
<Trevinho> ahaha, better yours than mine :)
<Trevinho> I should have pasted..
<Trevinho> Anyway, installing libglew-dev causes libglewmx-dev libnux-4.0-dev to be removed
<Trevinho> which of course isn't possible
<Trevinho> Laney: also https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25325952/
<Trevinho> so the two glew* packages can't be installed together...
<Laney> right
<Laney> that's not new is it?
<Trevinho> Laney: I've never had this error...
<Trevinho> it's weird..
<Trevinho> Laney: as nux needs both
<Laney> it only build depends on glewmx
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, then you configure and...
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8CNpORg8/
<Laney> configure.ac:GL_PKGS="gl glu glewmx xext x11"
<Laney> have you changed something?
<Laney> or is this a different version or something?
<Trevinho> nope...
<Trevinho> mhmh
<Laney> artful? zesty? xenial?
<Trevinho> it's artful
<Laney> configure.ac:GL_PKGS="gl glu glewmx xext x11"
<Laney> oops
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326032/
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, i'm fixing those too
<Laney> cool
<Laney> just showing you that I don't get any glew related problems
<xnox> jbicha, yes, but we no longer ship a single qt4 app on CD, and technically we only need fcaitx iff any qt4 app is installed.
<jbicha> xnox: ok, look in language-selector then
<seb128> Trevinho, did you figure out your glew issue?
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm fixing nux first
<Trevinho> as also that needed to be updaed for gcc7
<Laney> did you find out what the build deps problem is?
<Laney> you have libglew-dev installed on your machine or something?
<Trevinho> Laney: nope, I can't understand actually...
<Laney> what are you doing to build?
<Trevinho> Laney: nothing special, just inside a schroot
<Laney> Trevinho: sbuild -d artful -A nux.dsc?
<seb128> Trevinho, can you give the apt install log?
<Trevinho> I'm in the middle of a new rebuild, let me see how this goes
<Laney> full log would be helpful indeed
<Trevinho> as I'll have to use new nux at this point
<willcooke> night all
<ahoneybun> anuone know if the changes Ubuntu has made to GNOME can be turned off in the Tweak Tool?
<seb128> ahoneybun, I don't think they can, if you don't want those then use the GNOME session and not the Ubuntu one
<ahoneybun> mm that's disappointing
<xubuntu_> Hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-18
<jamesh> robert_ancell: so it looks like my initial snapd polkit patch might get merged soon
<robert_ancell> jamesh, congats!
<jamesh> With it merged, we could bypass snapd-login-service.  But more interestingly, we can start the discussion about getting gnome-software to install snaps without a store account
<robert_ancell> jamesh, did you have any luck contacting Richard regarding https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784773
<ubot5> Gnome bug 784773 in Snap "Add support for installing classic confinement snaps." [Normal,New]
<jamesh> I haven't yet.  How does he prefer to handle patches other than the bug tracker?
<robert_ancell> ping him on IRC or email if he hasn't noticed it.
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> For the network-manager patches I worked on, I emailed their list about my bug report and was directed back to bugzilla again :)
<robert_ancell> every project is different :) Will be much more clear when GitLab is used in GNOME
<jamesh> Most annoying thing about working on network-manager was code indentation: they've got emacs indentation config at the top of each file, but that doesn't actually format code the way they want it.
<jamesh> they want both tabs and spaces
<robert_ancell> jamesh, you should commit your gnome-software classic changes to wip/ubuntu-master and then upload them to artful so that gets in before FF
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<tsimonq2> o/
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey tsimonq2!
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hey everyone, how's things?
<jibel> morning all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN
<jibel> oSoMoN, sad news in Spain, all my thoughts are with the people of Spain
<oSoMoN> yeah, that’s absolutely terrible
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<jibel> didrocks, is there a way to enable auto-hide for the ubuntu-dock?
<didrocks> jibel: in gnome control center, there is
<didrocks> jibel: wait for my blog post that I'll publish later today :)
<didrocks> (it's in the display panel of new g-c-c)
<jibel> didrocks, hmm, I didn't find the setting in gcc
<jibel> g-c-c
<didrocks> jibel: do you have the one from today?
<didrocks> which is in proposed?
<jibel> ah no, I'll wait
<jibel> or not ... :)
<didrocks> I didn't install the dock by default yet for a reason :)
<didrocks> jibel: you can use the transition ppa if you prefer
<didrocks> jibel: it's basically what's in proposed
<didrocks> (with lower versoins)
<didrocks> versions*
<didrocks> (and no ubuntu-meta yet, I'm waiting for ubuntu-dock main migration to publish on amd64…)
<didrocks> launching the command 1h20 minutes ago and still not published
<didrocks> (other archs are)
<didrocks> need that to refresh ubuntu-meta, upload it and done
<didrocks> Added gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock to desktop [amd64 i386]
<didrocks> \o/
<andyrock> good morning
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey didrocks how are you?
<didrocks> andyrock: tired and busy, but overall good
<didrocks> yourself?
<thumper-afk> o/ andyrock and didrocks
<didrocks> hey thumper, how are things? :)
<thumper> good... busy... you know
<flexiondotorg> Morning oSoMoN didrocks jibel andyrock
<didrocks> I bet!
<didrocks> morning flexiondotorg
<jibel> good morning flexiondotorg
<thumper> it took be a while to parse that nick
<oSoMoN> morning flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<willcooke> o/
<duflu> \o
<oSoMoN> I've had gnome-software consuming 100% CPU for the most part of the morning
<oSoMoN> thought that was VMs or video-conferencing, but it turns out it was gnome-software
<oSoMoN> I didn't even open it or anything, it's the daemon that did that
<willcooke> oSoMoN, I've seen another bug report saying the same thing
<willcooke> lemme see if I can find it
<willcooke> oSoMoN, still looking, but is there anything in syslog?
<willcooke> Could be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1711178
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1711178 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome Software consumes way too much CPU resources at times" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Woo, I have a first significant fix for totem's stuttering. But still need to look for more troublespots next week
<duflu> Maybe by next week git push will finish
<willcooke> duflu, nice one!
<duflu> willcooke, if anyone wants to try it out then for now all I can offer is code: https://git.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/+source/totem/commit/?id=02076c41f892e214d946457f944c6da3011307f1
<duflu> And good night
<willcooke> night duflu
<willcooke> have a good weekend
<duflu> You too...
<oSoMoN> have a good one duflu
<jbicha> willcooke: http://connectivity-check.ubuntu.com/ still redirects to https which makes the http version not work
<willcooke> jbicha, yeah, I  ask jamon to update that.  In the meantime I'm testing with the debian one.
<willcooke> jbicha, also morning :)
<jbicha> good morning
<willcooke> jbicha, but, things get stranger...
<willcooke> I did a packet capture, conn checker isn't actually sending the GET
<willcooke> SYN -> ACK -> SYN ACK -> nothing
<oSoMoN> willcooke, that’s all there is in my syslog related to gnome-software: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25338985/
<willcooke> oSoMoN, hummm. didrocks - could this be related to d2d at all? ^
<oSoMoN> I killed the process much later
<willcooke> oSoMoN, are you running proposed?
<oSoMoN> nope
<willcooke> oh, then it's probably not d2d
<willcooke> jbicha, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786432
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786432 in general "Connectivity Checker reports limited connectivity when it should be full" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> didrocks: do you think you'll have time on Monday to help with the gjs transition?
<jbicha> oh, Monday's not good for me, maybe Tuesday then
<dreamcat4> hey there. I heard you are having an event next week to improve the default gnome3 GUI
<willcooke> dreamcat4, hi! That's right
<dreamcat4> ... well it just so happens that I have recently put together a great package of gnome 3 customizations for the default gnome 3 desktop
<dreamcat4> so i would like to provide all that here in advance for you guys
<dreamcat4> https://gist.github.com/dreamcat4/ffed57b19c6d69dffee91fb0ecb72171
<willcooke> dreamcat4, awesome, thanks!!
<dreamcat4> i'm sure you will already recognize a lot in there, like dash2dock etc
<willcooke> dreamcat4, I've added that to our list to review next week
<dreamcat4> anyhow these commands you can pretty much just copy-paste really quickly each of the sections to try out
<dreamcat4> good luck!
<willcooke> thanka dreamcat4, really appreciate the help
<dreamcat4> np
<jbicha> ricotz: I've gotten zero review of LP: #1668664 could you take a look at merging that for FF56?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1668664 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Drop "Open a " from .desktop Actions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668664
<didrocks> jbicha: maybe should be fine for me
<jbicha> didrocks: ok. What about doing gjs today?
<didrocks> jbicha: can't today
<jbicha> ok, np
<amano> There seems to be some CUPS dependence on ImageMagick. ImageMagick has an old, crufty UI and is very visible in the Activities Menu. When users remove ImageMagick, they will end up without CUPS. Is the dependency really necessary?
<jbicha> amano: yes, imagemagick is necessary but we don't need to show its launchers by defaults
<jbicha> I proposed splitting those launchers to a separate package that wouldn't be installed by default, so that people who want it can have it
<jbicha> but so far the Debian maintainer hasn't been interested :( https://bugs.debian.org/675617
<ubot5> Debian bug 675617 in imagemagick "Please hide the menu entry" [Wishlist,Open]
<amano> :(
<jbicha> but yes, things like imagemagick and xterm (same proposal there) are much more visible in GNOME Shell than they are in other desktops
<amano> Well, we have to deal now with GnomeShell. Both stuck out like a sore thumb
<jbicha> I guess I might as well just upload my proposals to artful, we can always add Breaks/Replaces to the packaging if we do something different later
<amano> I would hide anything in the Software Center that seems unnecessary but might break the core os functionality
<ejat> bugs 1711608
<ubot5> bug 1711608 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell Extension Ubuntu Dock not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711608
<ejat> didrocks @ jbicha , any advise?
<didrocks> ejat: I don't see the error message you are getting, mind pasting it?
<didrocks> ejat: can you try with a new user account as well and see if you reproduce in a clean environment ?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, hmm, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309177485/firefox-actions-lp1668664.diff looks broken, dropping "OnlyShowIn=Unity;" seems fine, but I won't change the string without translations
<ejat> didrocks: brb , let me try with new user account
<didrocks> thx!
<ejat> no error occur but i can't click the "show applications"
<jbicha> ricotz: the string change is the point of the patch! :)
<didrocks> ejat: hum, you mentioned "- Error Extension in Gnome Tweak
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> I guess you can thus see the error?
<didrocks> ejat: and so, left clicking on show applications does nothing?
<didrocks> (not right-clicking)
<ricotz> jbicha, any idea where those translations are coming from? last update was 4 years ago
<didrocks> I don't know if Tweaks support well per-mode enabled extensions
<didrocks> jbicha: ^
<didrocks> (doesn't explain for the button not working ofc)
<ejat> and redundant dock when show activities
<didrocks> ejat: do you have any other dock installed?
<ejat> im typing in the descriptiosn
<ejat> no dock installed
<didrocks> try first another user with a clean session
<didrocks> and let's see
<ejat> okie
<ejat> brb
<ejat> relogin new user
<Gargoyle> Internet be like a yo-yo today! :/
<amano> @jbicha: or use ubuntu icons instead. E. g. a generic Printer Icon for ImageMagick thus people think that this is related to printing. “oh, printing isn't working. Might that be related to the program with the Printer Icon, that I removed yesterday?“
<ejat> didrocks: check my #3 comment attachement
<ejat> that is screenshot from new user
<ejat> still the same as in the new user account
<didrocks> ejat: I don't think gnome-software shows extensions not in extensions website
<didrocks> ejat: so not related
<didrocks> can you explain what is "the same"
<didrocks> like, you click on the application picker
<didrocks> and it doesn't do anything?
<didrocks> left click
<ejat> yups
<didrocks> gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<didrocks> what does it prints?
<ejat> ['alternate-tab@gnome-shell-extensions.gcampax.github.com', 'ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com']
<didrocks> what have you done? Enabled the dock yourself?
<didrocks> this is why, you have 2 docks
<didrocks> maybe you forced it in same way before it was in today's update?
<didrocks> normally, you shouldn't have it enabled in that list, it's part of the mode
<ejat> at first i didnt enabled it ..
<didrocks> but then you did via 3rd party tool?
<ejat> but relogin n reboot , the dock not appear
<didrocks> with the transition ppa?
<ejat> using gnome tweak
<didrocks> jbicha: you have a bug where it's not respecting the mode settings I guess ^
<didrocks> ejat: reset the list of extensions and restart your session
<ejat> now im just enable the gnome3 staging ppa
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> the gnome3 staging ppa don't have the mode in I think
<didrocks> so, that's why you are getting those kinds of bugs
<jbicha> ejat: run gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<didrocks> ['alternate-tab@gnome-shell-extensions.gcampax.github.com', 'ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com']
<ricotz> jbicha, but dropping OnlyShowIn is wanted too e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1615549
<jbicha> gsettings reset org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1615549 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Don't restrict jump list actions to Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> jbicha: ^
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> reset it
<didrocks> as jbicha told
<didrocks> but don't expect it to be enable by default yet if you are using the gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> ejat: also have you ran apt update; apt dist-upgrade recently (like past hour or so)?
<didrocks> it's a mix of offically and non officially supported versions on your machine, and so, you won't have the experience
<ejat> jbicha: yups .. thats how i get the ubuntu dock installed
<jbicha> ejat: what session did you log in with? and have you tried restarting your computer?
<jbicha> maybe even
<jbicha> gsetttings reset-recursively org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock
<didrocks> I would say reset the key and revert to not using the GNOME 3 ppa if you want to be on the supported path
<ejat> gnome session
<jbicha> ding ding!
<jbicha> you have to use the Ubuntu or Ubuntu on Wayland session to use the Ubuntu dock
<ejat> owh
<didrocks> ejat: look at the blog post, I regularly mention the "ubuntu" session :)
<ejat> my bad
<ejat> sorry
<didrocks> no worry :)
<ejat> didnt see ya blog
<didrocks> I can rest and avoid this heart attack :p
<ejat> just notice about the dock at OMG
<didrocks> ejat: planet ubuntu
<ejat> okie ..
<ejat> let me relogin to the right session
<didrocks> you did reset the keys, correct?
<jbicha> ricotz: right and renaming the action to new-window fixes an issue too
<didrocks> ejat: I'm still unsure as you have the GNOME 3 ppa that it's a right mix
<didrocks> ejat: so, I would say remove the ppa if you want to have the default current experience
<jbicha> ricotz: you should ask Chris about the FF translations, not me ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm puzzled by the screenshot about the double dash to dock and upstream dash though
<didrocks> jbicha: you have shell 3.25.x in your ppa, correct?
<jbicha> didrocks: you should try the PPA out for yourself ;)
<ejat> didrocks: i've login ubuntu session
<jbicha> yes
<tjaalton> didrocks: ubuntu-dock should probably conflict with dashtodock? there's a file conflict
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, I assumed the "new-window" change breaks it -- already asked ;)
<ejat> Show Applications doesnt list/show the applications
<jbicha> your Ubuntu Dock patch for g-c-c doesn't apply (upstream redesigned that panel) but the rest works
<didrocks> tjaalton: how come? one is local, the one system-wide
<didrocks> jbicha: my system is frankeistein enough, so couldn't really try :)
<didrocks> jbicha: ah, almost good thus! :)
<ejat> the upstream dash still there when i click "activities"
<tjaalton> didrocks: dash-to-dock.gschema.xml is in both
<didrocks> tjaalton: yeah, but not install in the same location
<didrocks> ejat: please remove the GNOME 3 ppa and clear those packages and we can have a look after
<tjaalton> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-oFYsKm/65-gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock_0.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<ejat> okie
<tjaalton>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock.gschema.xml', which is also in package gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock 60-1
<didrocks> tjaalton: argh, the package is dashtodock, not dash-to-dock
<jbicha> didrocks: yeah it's the same location
<didrocks> I didn't find it when looking for it
 * ejat removing the ppa now n trying to roll back 
<didrocks> so only thought it was available online
<tjaalton> :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> annoying
<didrocks> I wonder if we should either conflict
<didrocks> as then, the override will impact the other one
<didrocks> contrary to a local user-installation
<ricotz> jbicha, note the "new-window" change is not fdo compliant
<jbicha> didrocks: if the schemas are the same, you could split the dashtodock schemas to a separate binary package and have both docks depend on it
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, the schemas are the same, splitting makes sense, but they will still be impacted
<didrocks> by our overrides
<didrocks> per session
<didrocks> contrary to the local install
<didrocks> which could be fair enough
<jbicha> ricotz: are you sure?
<ricotz> jbicha, yes
<jbicha> ricotz: could you be more specific about how it violates the spec?
<didrocks> would be cool to say Conflicts: <package> #message to display :)
<ricotz> jbicha, https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#extra-actions-identifier and https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#entries
<didrocks> tjaalton: I really need to think about the best strategy
<didrocks> tjaalton: mind opening a bug as a reminder and assigning it to me?
<tjaalton> didrocks: sure, I don't need dashtodock, so I've just removed it :)
<tjaalton> can do
<jbicha> ricotz: yes I have the spec open, what's wrong with 'new-window' ?
<didrocks> thanks! :)
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, it basically is correct, but doesnt make any sense to do so
<tjaalton> didrocks: #1711617
<didrocks> tjaalton: thx!
<jbicha> ricotz: I explained why it's named new-window in LP: #1668664
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1668664 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Drop "Open a " from .desktop Actions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668664
<ricotz> jbicha, this means "NewPrivateWindow" doesnt cause an issue?
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, I have read that
<ricotz> *not
<jbicha> ricotz: right, reusing the 'new-window' identifier overrides GNOME Shell's built-in "New Window" action
<didrocks> let's ship a Replaces: for the week-end so that people don't get stuck on that
<didrocks> and revisit on monday
<ejat> didrocks: sorry to make u heart attack
 * ejat purging the ppa n back to stable 
<didrocks> phew :)
<ejat> reboot and login
<didrocks> jbicha: something to test, but I think you don't have the mode enabling the extension yet? ^
<ejat> all work fine include the "Show Applications"
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, I tend to change both action identifiers to make it look less weird
<ejat> maybe can remark n close my reported bugs
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, it works here
<didrocks> ejat: please do :)
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, thanks for rebasing ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: the only package I'll touch on monday is gnome session and gdm to put wayland by default FYI
<jbicha> didrocks: sorry about gnome-control-center, you might have to re-do that patch if we go with 3.26
<didrocks> jbicha: is that a big change in the display panel ?
<ejat> u already updated the bugs to invalid :)
<didrocks> ejat: yep :)
<ejat> i still have gdm3 bugs file more regards to tap-to-click :)
<ejat> waiting for it too
<jbicha> didrocks: quite large diffs: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/log/panels/display
<ejat> didrocks: can the dock be resize? its in the milestone?
<didrocks> ejat: please look at my blog post
<didrocks> you will have your informations here
<ejat> didrocks: okay
<jibel> what calls xdg-user-dirs-update on first login?
<jibel> user dirs are missing on artful after a fresh installation
<didrocks> yeah, I saw that one as well
<didrocks> I don't remember what was calling it though
<didrocks> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg-user-dirs-update
<didrocks> ok, so if you are using wayland…
<jbicha> didrocks: I believe there's a fix pending in Debian's svn for xdg-user-dirs
<jibel> didrocks, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg-user-dirs-update
<jibel> right
<didrocks> jibel: oh, interesting, not based on systemd user session I guess?
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, if you know about it, please go ahead :)
<jbicha> it just uses regular autostart https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/packages/unstable/xdg-user-dirs/debian/patches/01_add-autostart-file.patch?view=markup
<didrocks> ok, that's valid in the Initialization phase
<didrocks> jibel: FYI, once ubuntu-settings transition to the release pocket (blocked by glib which is stuck due to nplan flaky autpkgtests), we may have to test the iso, ubiquity may show the dock, have the wrong team and such…
<jibel> didrocks, okay, just let me know when everything is in.
<jlnr> When I use the new Ubuntu Dock and *don't* set it to auto-hide, and then put a window on the right half of my screen (super+right), there's a one-pixel gap to the right of the window. Does this sound like a new issue? Where should I file it?
<jlnr> It might be as simple as a rounding error (dock_width = uneven number, (screen - dock_width) / 2 is being truncated to an integer?)
<didrocks> jibel: I'll have a look to once that migrates, but I prefer to warn you so that you don't freak out :)
<didrocks> jlnr: I would say open a gnome shell bug with all those details
<didrocks> as it's the compositor placing windows
<jlnr> I see, so on the GNOME bugzilla?
<didrocks> hum, would be great to reproduce it with dash to dock for instance (what you will for sure)
<didrocks> and turning off intellihide there
<didrocks> to report in upstream GNOME bugzilla
<didrocks> but yeah, would be great :)
<jlnr> OK, I'll put in on my list
<didrocks> you can as well open a launchpad bug and link the upstream report there
<didrocks> thanks jlnr!
<gQuigs> I believe the changes to restricted-addons are ready for a sponsor (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<andyrock> mpt: hey hey
<mpt> hello
<andyrock> mpt: I'm back from holidays and I'm wondering if you did any progress with the livepatch UI design
<mpt> andyrock, yes. The overall change is much less now. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=221&rev1=211>
<andyrock> does it include notifications too?
<mpt> It includes handling error cases. None of them with notifications, though.
<andyrock> so we don't want notifications at all
<mpt> Instead the error is summarized in the normal updates prompt: “3 Livepatch updates failed to apply since the last restart.”
<andyrock> ok I'm just wondering if we still need to patch update-noftifier
<andyrock> maybe just to trigger update-manager
<andyrock> willcooke: are you ok with the no-notification thing?
<willcooke> andyrock, mpt - I wasn't able to go to the last meeting, so I can't be sure what was discussed, but...  I think a notification when a LivePatch has been applied was asked for originally.  What's your thoughts on that design wise mpt?  e.g. "A LivePatch update has been applied".  Too noisy?
<andyrock> we can just trigger update-manager
<andyrock> otherwise you get both, I guess this is the idea
<willcooke> Not sure I follow, so update manager pops up whenever a livepatch is applied?
<willcooke> Cos that sounds bad :)
<andyrock> mpt? ^
<willcooke> I think the process of having a livepatch applied should be frictionless. It should just happen, and you get a notification "hey, this cool thing happened" and then it goes away and the user doesn't have to do anything at all.  But that's a different use case to when you're going to reboot or install updates "manually" (via apt upgrade, or via software updater)
<andyrock> I've the infrastructure already for this kind of notifications
<andyrock> also for enable/disable events
<andyrock> your choice
<willcooke> I'd like to keep it there, but will defer to mpt to a final call.
<andyrock> also if we want notifications I would like to have the text design
<andyrock> mpt: ^^^
<mpt> What?
<mpt> No, of course update-manager shouldn’t pop up when a livepatch is applied
<andyrock> ok so what about notifications?
<mpt> andyrock, there’s currently nothing in the design that involves notifications.
<andyrock> mpt: so the final answer is that we don't want notifications right?
<willcooke> andyrock, mpt - we do want notifications please.  per: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Er-G3IascWDl6rPHp2ky7pPvvBo5qt00dwzquJuuEio/edit#heading=h.gwwk2pyzyvix
<mpt> Literally everyone in the last Livepatch call approved the latest design, and I was happy that it was finally finished after a month
<willcooke> Sorry, but I couldnt be there
<mpt> I have never seen this document before, and it does not match at all with the notification design guidelines I wrote <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines>
<mpt> The one case where I thought *maybe* a notification would be appropriate would be on a successful update, as kind of a reward/congratulation for using it
<mpt> But obscuring part of your screen is a risky kind of reward :-)
<willcooke> heh.  So yeah, I'm good with only showing it on successful update, and not worrying about the other situations.
<andyrock> can we agree on the title/text/icon(?) so I can start proposing the code?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, for LO 5.4 we’ll need to promote to main lp-solve, suitesparse, liborcus and libixion
<oSoMoN> I'll file MIRs
<oSoMoN> also it appears liborcus-0.12-0 should depend on libixion-0.12-0, but it doesn't for some reason
<oSoMoN> this will need fixing
<ricotz> oSoMoN, all those don't require explicit MIRs since they were in main already
<ricotz> only "fonts-dejavu" needs a MIR
<oSoMoN> right
<ricotz> oSoMoN, why "liborcus-0.12-0 should depend on libixion-0.12-0" ?
<ricotz> don't confuse it with liborcus-spreadsheet-model-0.12
<oSoMoN> ah indeed, my bad
<oSoMoN> ricotz, fonts-dejavu is already in main
 * oSoMoN EOD
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
<andyrock> have a nice weekend desktoppers
<Trevinho> :)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-19
<linuxr_> hi everybody. Today I had some problems to connect to various services (apt-get update, IRC,..); no connection could be established, or only veeeery slowly. I noticed that the services attempted to connect to ipv6 addresses, so I disabled IPV6 and now everything works normally again.
<linuxr_> However, I wonder why IPv6 was enabled on my system
<linuxr_> can someone give advice?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-13
<duflu> jamesh, if you're not using it any more then please close the pulse merge proposal
<jamesh> duflu: I'll merge the change in.  I was just waiting for kenvandine to sponsor the upload for me (which he said he'd get around to today)
<duflu> jamesh, using the ubuntu branch is fine. Although I tend to use separate proposed branches now, since other people often unknowingly win the race and get other changes into archive first, which then need merging
<jamesh> duflu: yep.  That's why I haven't merged it into the ubuntu branch yet.  I'll do that once I know I've won that race
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> passé un bon week-end?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and seb128
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, had a good week-end?
<duflu> oSoMoN, yes my home tasks virtual Trello board is shrinking :)
<duflu> You oSoMoN?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ouais, nickel, et toi ?
<duflu> seb128, sorry if it's too early in the day/week but would you prefer a debdiff or tars for the mpv upgrade? (bug 1785993)
<ubot5> bug 1785993 in mpv (Ubuntu) "Please merge mpv 0.29 from Debian" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785993
<duflu> A debdiff is going to be large, and confused by the rebase on the debian changelog
<seb128> orig/dsc/diff.gz is good
<duflu> seb128, it will be too big to reasonably review, does that matter?
<oSoMoN> yeah, very good week-end with the family and I even managed to get some rest :)
<duflu> Ah, doesn't matter. It cost me little time to provide all the files for all options
<seb128> duflu, depending of the changes but it's probably fine to follow debian or upstream without fully reviewing the diffs
<seb128> duflu, if you provide the .dsc/diff then the sponsor can debdiff if interested
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> yo
<duflu> Hullo willcooke, Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Laney
<willcooke> Good weekend everyone?
<duflu> Yeah, you willcooke?
<willcooke> Spent all weekend painting the new plaster in the hall, stairs and landing
<duflu> Fun fun
<willcooke> Still needs another base coat before I can start on the actual colour
<willcooke> trying to make the bare plaster match the old painted walls first
<willcooke> nearly there now
<willcooke> but year, tired
<duflu> On the upside, part of the house probably smells new (painty)
<willcooke> ha, well, interesting story there, to me at least.  I love the smell of fresh paint, but all the new stuff (I guess in the last couple of years) doesn't really smell at all anymore
<willcooke> Thanks Europe
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, how are you?
<seb128> had a nice w.e?
<Laney> hey duflu oSoMoN willcooke seb128
<Laney> yes, quite nice, played games with friends on saturday and my family came to visit on sunday
<Laney> went to a cafe and then to the park :3
<Laney> you?
<seb128> nice
<seb128> we went shopping and got some new flowers to put on the balcony on saturday and had dinner with friends/played games, sunday was more relaxing/doing nothing, weather was nice so we walked around a bit in the afternoon and went to the playgroud
<Nafallo> morning
<Laney> flowers |o|
<Laney> hey Nafallo
<Laney> been a while (or I've ignored you for a while)
<Nafallo> been a while. 7 weeks vacation :-)
<Nafallo> first day back at work now.
<duflu> Wow. Doing vacation properly. Morning Nafallo
<Nafallo> I changed consultancy company during the vacation, so needed to have stuff approved so the old one couldn't find me a new assignment ;-)
<Laney> go away somewhere?
<Nafallo> for a bit I had all of June, but ended up with just the last week :-)
<Nafallo> well, not really. Sweden had a lot of high temperatures :-)
<Nafallo> it's like 20° colder today :-P
<Nafallo> very much "summer is over! go back to work!"
<Nafallo> meh. I've forgotten to get the music back on my computer...
<Nafallo> how annoying.
<Trevinho> Morning guys
<willcooke> hi Trevinho
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hi willcooke and duflu
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> wb!
<Trevinho> Laney: hi, thanks!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, had a good week off?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey yes... as always very intense. Not really relaxing in terms of movement :-D
<Trevinho> and the fact that it finished with the beginning weekend of the Feria de Málaga didn't help :-P
<seb128> haha
<seb128> well if you have fun then it's all good :)
<andyrock> seb128: should we enable goa page in g-i-s in unity too?
<seb128> andyrock, I guess? they use goa as well now iirc...
<seb128> bah, it's sad that the main focus of the SRU team nowadays seems to nitpick on version numbers :/
 * seb128 reuploads another nautilus SRU after the previous one which has a totally acceptable version number got rejected
<oSoMoN> jibel, hasn't the upgrade path 16.04 -> 18.04.1 been enabled yet?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, likely today
<willcooke> oSoMoN, they fixed the last bugs on Thursday, and didnt want to turn it on on a Friday
<tomreyn> hi there. it was suggested in #ubuntu-devel that i should ask / point out here that it'd be great to have a note on changed log file locations on bionic as per bug 1786701
<ubot5> bug 1786701 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Changed log locations for graphical services" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786701
<seb128> tomreyn, unsure that's not too technical for those, the notes should be something readable/understandable by "normal" users
<jibel> oSoMoN, not yet
<jibel> oSoMoN, there is still a major bug to fix/verify
<jibel> oSoMoN, for reference bug 1766890
<ubot5> bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<tomreyn> seb128: maybe i'm not a normal user, but it took me, and several others (in #ubuntu) who occasionally look at log files, quite some time that to find out that and where logs moved to.
<tomreyn> (and it's something i would have appreciated to have read on the changelog.)
<tomreyn> *release notes
<seb128> tomreyn, logs are a debugging tool, and we have a log viewer application installed by default which should remove the need to know the exact location
<seb128> tomreyn, but yeah, I understand that "hacking/debugging tips" can be useful, unsure if the release note are the right place for that though
<tomreyn> have you tried to use 'Logs'? :)
<seb128> that's not an useful comment
<tomreyn> i can understand the rationale, though.
<seb128> I guess you have issues with it, what about reporting them?
<seb128> I pushed back on it at first, but the UI got better
<seb128> it's still not making as much content available on screen and not as easy to read that gnome-log-viewer though
<seb128> but that's something we need to fix if we believe it still has problems
<seb128> anyway, yes helping sysadmins&co to know where to poke is good
<seb128> the release notes are not that though :)
<tomreyn> okay, thanks for your POV
<seb128> or we could have a subsection/link to another document with more technical details
<seb128> willcooke, ^ wdyt?
 * tomreyn would appreciate such
<Laney> who is going to write that thing and what qualifies to go in there?
<seb128> who is writing the current notes?
<Laney> nobody until someone thinks argh we need to write notes and it's done in a rush
<Laney> or sometimes people look at the release notes project and write them
<Laney> but those bugs usually end up in a messy state
<seb128> k, well I guess if we had a section "technical details" on the page it would be under the same rules
<seb128> it would probably end up being one bullet point "xorg logs move to <ne< location>"
<seb128> but yeah, that's probably not something we are going to commit to
<andyrock> seb128: is there already a lp regarding goa an gis?
<willcooke> seb128, seems like a pretty easy addition to me.  I dont think there's really a problem adding it.  I can do that now
<willcooke> oh, to be clear, I dont think we need another doc/wiki page - because no one will update it and it will just become incorrect very quickly
<willcooke> a bullet on the release notes so that people searching /might/ find it, seems fine to me
<willcooke> This sort of thing could go in to the "What's in 18.04" blog post kinda things
<seb128> andyrock, bug #1762192
<ubot5> bug 1762192 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Welcome could offer to set up Online Accounts" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762192
<andyrock> seb128: I've a branch almost ready with the following:
<andyrock> - update to 3.29.1
<andyrock> - sync the distro patches
<andyrock> - enable the goa page
<andyrock> doing this without updating to 3.29.1 required more work
<andyrock> because our upstream is already half synced with 3.29.1
<seb128> k, best to update then
<seb128> we want to go on the new version anyway
<andyrock> kk I'm setting up a vm to test it and then I'll propose
<kenvandine> jamesh, pulseaudio sponsored to cosmic
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh, there is a packaging vcs but I don't see changes there, don't forget to push or duflu is going to get annoyed :)
<kenvandine> jamesh was waiting for me to upload it before pushing
<kenvandine> i don't think i can push it
<seb128> kenvandine, you should be able, ubuntu-core-dev is member of ubuntu-audio-dev
<kenvandine> oh... then i will just do it :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh, did those patch got code review/where?
<kenvandine> on LP
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/pulseaudio/+git/pulseaudio/+merge/352558
<kenvandine> it was left with a needs fixing
<kenvandine> but that was fixed and i saw them talking about merging it on irc last night
<kenvandine> oh... hmm, that MR doesn't show the changelog update from james
<kenvandine> i'll make sure what gets pushed matches what i uploaded
<seb128> thx
<seb128> also it would be good to have proper tag headers, and maybe that work can be forwarded upstream?
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh, I'm a bit concerned that we lightly take on adding bigger ubuntu delta which is going to make updating more difficult in the futur
<kenvandine> seb128, this isn't going upstream and we don't plan to support this forever
<seb128> until when?
<kenvandine> until we can sort out how to appropriately do it upstream
<seb128> that's the sort of info that should be written in the changelog and/or patches so people maintaining the package know the deal :)
<kenvandine> we needed a quick fix to limit the exposure
<kenvandine> yeah... i guess it should have had a comment to that effect
<seb128> yeah, it's fine, still would be good to better document for those who need to update that package next
<seb128> unless you/james plan to handle pulseaudio updates from now on?
<kenvandine> it'll take a while for a proper implementation that can go upstream
<kenvandine> i can do another upload today with more comments
<kenvandine> in the patch header
<seb128> just commit to the vcs
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> fedora had a patch that sort of handled this case, that we could have used but they reverted it
<seb128> yeah, I saw, because it was hard to rebase on the new version
<kenvandine> basically flatpak needs something like this as well
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> I hope we don't end up having to do the same :p
<kenvandine> so long term we need to help solve the problem
<seb128> I doubt they will
<kenvandine> but we decided back in montreal that we had to do this for now to limit the exposure
<seb128> I think they plan is to use pipewire
<seb128> their*
<kenvandine> if so then we will too
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, it's not there  yet
<kenvandine> exactly :)
<seb128> but that's one of the reason they are pushing for pipewire
<ogra> is didrocks on vac this week ?
<seb128> it's their solution for sandoxing
<seb128> ogra, yes, and next
<seb128> ogra, why?
<ogra> seb128, i'm working on digital signage atm and heard he had some demo snaps ...
<ogra> just wanted to chat with him about them .... but its fine to do that once he's back
<seb128> ogra, k, I don't think others can help you with that, sorry, you need to wait for him to be back
<ogra> yeah, no worries
<kenvandine> seb128, at least we finally dropped the old trust store patches :)
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> kenvandine, it's a bit confusing to see a mp that was needsfixing being merged btw, would be nice if someone could comment on why it was merged anyway?
<seb128> it seems the upload does address the comment, it's just that the change was not pushed to the branch?
<kenvandine> seb128, already done
<kenvandine> i had just commented on the MR :)
<seb128> ah, good, thx!
<kenvandine> seb128, i pushed the patch tags to vcs so it doesn't get lost
<seb128> kenvandine, good
<Trevinho> seb128: as for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1782681 comment means you can just reupload it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782681 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "Upgrade to 3.26.4 and SRU it" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> kenvandine, FWIW to confirm for basically all Audio/Video (and IIRC desktop-screen-sharing ?) flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal is looking towards pipewire to solve the sandboxing issues :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yeah, that's what we're thinking
<kenvandine> but not ready yet
<kenvandine> we'll participate in that
<ahayzen> kenvandine, great!  yeah it's not yet ready, but looks promising, will hopefully solve the issues for snap as well :-)
<andyrock> seb128: still here? should we add "Ubuntu Single Sign-on" in the online accounts page?
<andyrock> seb128: upstream shows Google, Nextcloud, Microsoft and Facebook
<andyrock> we can easily distropatch to show whatever we want
<jbicha> andyrock: btw https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-initial-setup/merge_requests/13
<andyrock> jbicha: nice thx! I can distro patch this too
<willcooke> g'night all see you tomorrow
<seb128> andyrock, that would make sense, wdy?
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, I'm going to reupload it
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks (sil2100 ^)
<seb128> Trevinho, and yeah it's annoying that the SRU team likes to be so picky on version numbers which don't really matter to the SRU/content of the upload...
<andyrock> seb128: I think it makes sense to show it
<andyrock> how can I keep dep3 info with gbp?
<andyrock> looks like export is removing them
<jbicha> andyrock: what are you trying to do exactly? you can use dep3 stuff in the git commit message like is done at https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mozjs52/blob/debian/master/debian/patches/tests-snans-be.patch
<jbicha> https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/blob/debian/master/debian/patches/debian/synaptics-support.patch
<andyrock> jbicha: I want to keep the "Forwared" and "Bug" metadata
<andyrock> ah kk
<andyrock> thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-14
<duflu> jamesh, got there in the end: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/commit/?h=ubuntu&id=32482472909212177ed924ee3f5e7ac3e6c96f94
<duflu> Although, could I have tagged an earlier rev??
<duflu> Yes. I could have gone for the second-last one :P
 * duflu fixes
<duflu> jamesh, now tagged correctly :) https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio
<jamesh> duflu: it'd be good to get that repo working with git-buildpackage again.  I can pull in the data from debian's pristine-tar and upstream branches as a start, but we don't have data for the 12.2 release
<duflu> jamesh, yeah that was always my plan
<duflu> As I said last week
<duflu> Although I don't like using git extensions myself, when we rebase you should have that option again
<jamesh> the "gbp pq" commands were really useful in updating the patches though
<jamesh> being able to import the patch queue to a git branch, edit individual patches with "git rebase -i", then export them back to patches again was a decent workflow
<duflu> Fair enough. I'm a purist though, and my muscle memory for git + quilt is good enough
<duflu> I would have waited longer for Debian to get to 12.2 but I could tell Seb didn't love that idea
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> bonjour oSoMoN
<seb128> lut les frenchies
<seb128> en forme ?
<seb128> (&good morning desktopers)
<jibel> Salut seb128, ça va ça va et toi?
<seb128> ouais, nickel!
<oSoMoN> salut jibel & seb128
<oSoMoN> pas beaucoup dormi, mais ça va
<seb128> ah, le manque de sommeil cronique :/
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel
<duflu>  /les frenchies/
<oSoMoN> bonjour duflu
<seb128> duflu, your gdm regression, did you mention it to Trevinho & Laney?
<duflu> seb128, they have not yet been awake since the bugs were created
<duflu> today
<seb128> k
<seb128> did you pinpoint the issue to a specific update? e.g did you try downgrading gdm?
<duflu> Also, I want to give myself a chance to clear out any gitlab conversations before returning to those again
<duflu> But I will downgrade things soon
<jibel> oSoMoN, FYI, LTS upgrade is enabled
<seb128> since when?
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks!
<jibel> seb128, last night
<seb128> or asked differently, did we see a spike of errors/new reports already? ;)
<jibel> seb128, not yet
<duflu> "What can possibly go wrong?"
<duflu> Well, actually everything should spike. Or else the stats aren't working
<duflu> Although there will be a delay of days/weeks too
<Laney> hi
<duflu> Hi
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<willcooke> morning alklk
<willcooke> geez
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> Is it strange I read geez in a Napolian Dynamite voice?
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how are you?
<willcooke> good thanks!  How about you seb128?
<willcooke> Enjoying the cool weather?
<seb128> I'm godd!
<seb128> good
<duflu> Ha
<seb128> yeah, it's much nicer when it's not 36°C
<Laney> hi duflu oSoMoN willcooke seb128
<Laney> yeah iz good
<Laney> was out pruning the lavender this morning and didn't turn into a puddle
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> and as a bonus everything smells great now
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup/+ref/ubuntu/master
<duflu> Laney, all upstreamed, but I think I have killed Gitlab.
<duflu> So that's a good place to say: good night all
<Laney> duflu: Cheers. It's been slow for me for the past day or so too.
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the duflu regression, I saw a mention in trello, which patch should I get back in?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, gdm is bug #1786872 but that's probably another issue sideeffect of the change to don't let the greeter active all the time
<ubot5> bug 1786872 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cosmic login screen never appears on about 50% of boots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786872
<seb128> Trevinho, so probably not for you, let's see what upstream says
<Laney> https://github.com/ImageMagick/ImageMagick6/commits/master
<Laney> such commit messages
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> he often writes some content in the changelog though, weird workflow
<GunnarHj> Hello Laney, do you have time to look at the patch at bug #1786880?
<ubot5> bug 1786880 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Changing language doesn't show previously selected language" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786880
<smoser> Laney: correct me if i'm wrong.. but i think about a week later we're still stuck in about the same spot on the lubuntu-desktop migration (including software-properties). :-(.
<smoser> the seeds have been updated, but not the meta-package.
<smoser> running ./update from lubuntu-meta results in:
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CJ7ZkGTcwr/
<smoser> i don't see an obvious wy to convince it to use proposed.
<smoser> whats the way out of here?
<jbicha> smoser: wasn't that already handled with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/1.7
<jbicha> I think the software-properties transition is entangled with Qt & ffmpeg
<smoser> jbicha: yeah, you're right. i hadn't seen that... had out of date sources locally.
<smoser> although i think quite arguably that update was wrong. as it only picked up half of the last seed change.
<smoser>  https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?id=28b7475723110e6b6eefa6bae16e389ffafa1777
<smoser> due to the stuck-in-proposed.
<smoser> it feels like there has to be some common way out of such a situation.
<Laney> GunnarHj_: Maybe later on. It'd be easier if you would do a merge proposal though please.
<jbicha> I just manually edit the files in that situation. Or in this case, they can just do a lubuntu-meta update after the transition
<jibel> Meeting time folks!
<jibel> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 14 13:31:20 2018 UTC.  The chair is jibel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic:
<andyrock> hey hey
<jibel> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> 🐵/
<seb128> hey
<jibel> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<heber> o/
<andyrock> - Gnome-shell:
<andyrock>   * Updated MR https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/162 following upstrea review
<andyrock> - Gnome-Online-Accounts:
<andyrock>   * Investigating if it’s possible to use login.ubuntu.com webpage in the login dialog. I’ve some idea on how to do this, but I’ll need to talk with upstream to discuss API changes
<andyrock> - Gnome-Initial-Setup:
<andyrock>   * MR to upload to 3.29.1
<andyrock>   * MR to include fix for LP: #1764723 that has never been uploaded in repos
<andyrock>   * MR to add the online accounts page to the ubuntu wizard
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1764723 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-initial-setup says that Livepatch is "all set" even if enabling is still in progress." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764723
<andyrock> - 3.28 -> 3.29:
<andyrock>   * Gtk3 in debian experimental (merged)
<andyrock>   * gtk3 for cosmic (wip)
<andyrock>   * gnome-calculator in debian experimental (waiting for review)
<andyrock>   * Gnome-disk-utility in debian experimental (waiting for review)
<andyrock> - Reviews:
<andyrock>   * https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/compiz/ccsm-python3/+merge/351940/+index?ss=1
<andyrock> - Livepatch:
<andyrock>   * Started the work to add a reminder in update-manager
<andyrock> EOW
<jibel> Thanks
<jibel> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> andyrock, I'm looking at your items waiting for review today/tomorrow
<jibel> no dgadomski_, didrocks is on holidays, next is
<jibel> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: duflu
<jibel> * Gnome Shell performance:
<jibel>   - Work in progress again: GPU-less picking support: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189
<jibel>   - Proposed a Debian update https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/13 from
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/168
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171
<jibel> * PulseAudio:
<jibel>   - Version 12.2 released to cosmic (thanks Seb):
<jibel>     . https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:12.2-0ubuntu1
<jibel>     . https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:12.2-0ubuntu2
<jibel> * Hardware video decoding:
<jibel>   - Upgraded mpv to version 0.29.0 from Debian:
<jibel>     . Merged and rewrote the Ubuntu hardware acceleration fixes to work with it.
<jibel>     . Now awaiting sponsorship: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785993
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785993 in mpv (Ubuntu) "Please merge mpv 0.29 from Debian" [Medium,In progress]
<jibel> * Recent Cosmic regressions:
<jibel>   - Presently trying to figure out what went wrong with gdm3/mutter updates this week (help!?):
<jibel>     . https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786883 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login screen flickers to black a few times on boot and then finally settles on using Xorg instead of Wayland. No Wayland login option." [High,New]
<jibel>     . https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786872 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cosmic login screen never appears on about 50% of boots" [High,Confirmed]
<jibel> * Daily bug management:
<jibel>   - Finished revising a couple hundred more artful bugs and set most on a course to close in October.
<jibel>   - Two noteworthy packages whose backlogs have reversed by a year's worth recently:
<jibel>     . firefox (paulw2u)
<jibel>     . xorg (duflu)
<jibel>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<jibel> Thanks duflu
<jibel> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: heber
<heber> hey!
<heber> * Fixing utah desktop tests.
<heber> * Start preparing nvidia testing plan
<heber> EOF
<jibel> Thanks heber
<jibel> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: jamesh
<jibel> pulseaudio:
<jibel> * The 1:12.2-0ubuntu2 release with the new Snap policy module is now in Cosmic.
<jibel> * Before working on backporting it, jdstrand noticed a problem in the module's
<jibel>   logic related to classic snaps:
<jibel>   https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/pulseaudio-recording/6361/14?u=jamesh -- classic
<jibel>   snapped apps will have an AppArmor label, but may not include plugs for the
<jibel>   relevant interfaces.  This is a relatively simple modification to what I did
<jibel>   for -0ubuntu2, so we should have a -0ubuntu3 out soon.
<jibel> * The policy module needs to be back ported to bionic and xenial.  Bionic
<jibel>   should be trivial, but it is hard to say how hard xenial will be due to the
<jibel>   version skew.
<jibel> fontconfig cache
<jibel> * I am investigating why snapped apps are rebuilding fontconfig caches for
<jibel>   directories that have already been cached.  I still don't have a definite
<jibel>   cause, but the access() calls it makes seems like they can give inaccurate
<jibel>   results with AppArmor.  It needs further investigation.
<jibel> For further work, Ken asked me to start looking into the crash reporting
<jibel> situation for snaps.  The immediate goal is to have something good enough to
<jibel> handle the snaps in the default install.  But even with that limitation, it
<jibel> will require changes in multiple projects.  The initial goal is to get
<jibel> snapcraft to produce a collection of detached debug symbols matching a snap
<jibel> build, and for apport to correctly identify a crash from a snap confined
<jibel> process.
<jibel> EOW
<jibel> Thanks James
<jibel> No update for jbicha
<jibel> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: jibel
<jibel> - LTS Upgrade:
<jibel>     - Review and verification of latest release critical bugs.
<jibel>     - Upgrade enabled on Aug. 13th.
<jibel>     - Bugs reported so far are due to third party packages blocking the upgrade.
<jibel> - Triaged upgrade bugs.
<jibel> - Continued the packaging of “Ubuntu Kernel Upgrade Utility” as a snap but slowed down by difficulty to run host binaries from contained binaries on other releases than 16.04
<jibel> - Desktop dashboard
<jibel>     - Added an “Installations and Upgrades” section to the dashboard.
<jibel>     - Added “Installation media” KPIs to the section.
<jibel> - New installer: updated the specification with the feature list of current desktop installer.
<jibel> EOW
<jibel> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Working on respinning the hyper-v Ubuntu Desktop image based on 18.04.1
<kenvandine> * Sponsored pulseaudio to cosmic, which adds a call to snapd to separate audio record and playback permissions.
<kenvandine> * Refreshed snaps to pickup fixes.
<kenvandine> * Started looking at what our snapcraft templates will look like, this will replace the desktop helpers remote part.
<kenvandine> ⚾
<jibel> is it a done or you played baseball too?
<willcooke> :)
<kenvandine> done :)
<jibel> Thanks ken!
<kenvandine> i wish i played baseball this week
<kenvandine> :)
<jibel> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • Worked with gdm upstream on some bug fixes
<Laney> ∘ https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/commit/cf8d918f3dfb2a11ff357275d1d16eaa3f8116c0
<Laney> ∘ https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/commit/8169cd4fc83beb5c3835a6ee1fafc6911a887a81
<Laney> ∘ & uploaded new release to cosmic
<Laney> • Prepared 3.28.3 for bionic & unstable, left for dgadomski or slashd to rebase their MP and upload
<Laney> • Working with mutter upstream on a crash bug when using nvidia proprietary drivers
<Laney> ∘ https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/198
<Laney> • Some work on ongoing transitions
<Laney> • Updated trashing on overlayfs glib patch following upstream reviews, committed now
<Laney> ∘ https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/commit/1152d99dedd8f5105c81745d8a91fa660de736c9
<Laney> • Prepared libsoup2.4, gtk+3.0, glib-networking for exp, hopefully someone will sponsor or else I'll need to upload to cosmic
<Laney> just ate: 🍞🥑🥚 #millennial
<Trevinho> Gastronerd!
<Laney> actually gtk3 was a review for andyrock, that line is inaccurate
<seb128> Laney, I can sponsor some of those (maybe not all today, already reviewing ones from andyroc_k first)
<Laney> k thx
<jibel> Thanks Laney
<jibel> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated speech dispatcher support, created trello card as further work is needed (https://trello.com/c/qqj9KKS5/200-add-speech-dispatcher-support-to-desktop-browser-snaps)
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ bug triaging
<oSoMoN>   ∘ focus on transitioning to a snap-only chromium
<oSoMoN>     - now building the snap from source with embedded clang, not the one from the distro
<oSoMoN>     - replaced "Ubuntu" token by "snap" in UA string
<oSoMoN>     - successfully tested headless mode
<oSoMoN>     - currently building an i386 snap (only tested on amd64 until now)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 68.0.3440.106
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 69.0.3497.32
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 70.0.3514.0
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ bug triaging
<oSoMoN>   ∘ promoted 6.1.0 snap to the stable channel, then rebuilt to pick up an openjdk security update
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reviewed and acked MIR requests for libzmf and libstaroffice (bug #1717926 and bug #1717930)
<ubot5> bug 1717926 in libzmf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libzmf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717926
<ubot5> bug 1717930 in libstaroffice (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libstaroffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717930
<oSoMoN>   ∘ prepared 6.0.6 SRU for bionic (bug #1785679), this is blocked on the SRU of fonts-liberation and fonts-liberation2 (bug #1769654), currently in the unapproved queue
<ubot5> bug 1785679 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] libreoffice 6.0.6 for bionic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785679
<ubot5> bug 1769654 in fonts-liberation2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu 18.04 embedded fonts Liberation have corrupted metrics" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769654
<oSoMoN> • gnome-software:
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated patch that disables offline updates against master (https://gitlab.gnome.org/oSoMoN/gnome-software/commit/7a8d2df057d7d52a44d51aaa49a3653da2b33048)
<oSoMoN> 🌦
<jibel> Thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> speaking for gnome-software, the current SRU needs to be verified
<jibel> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> to unblocked the next one
<jibel> sorry go ahead seb128
<seb128> well ^
<seb128> jibel, heber, maybe you can help with that?
<jibel> seb128, sure we'll have a look
<seb128> thx
<jibel> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<jibel> - SRU gnome-control-center fix to 18.04 LTS (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779051)
<jibel> - Diagnosing why gnome-software tests fail on Ubuntu
<jibel> - Made packaging update for appstream-glib 0.7.11 - passed to Debian for sponsorship
<jibel> - Diagnose why no languages were showing in gnome-control-center (turned out to be https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-desktop/commit/d5d4d7ee7222cba873dddc20b65189e77f9723e2), update cosmic to have that fix.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779051 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Bionic) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:11:gtk_container_remove:update_output_settings:on_amplify_changed:g_closure_invoke:signal_emit_unlocked_R" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jibel> - simple-scan 3.29.91 release
<jibel> - Attended GNOME Software stakeholders meeting
<jibel> - Worked on patch to update design in region settings panel
<jibel> - Investigated bugs in region settings panel (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786880, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786881)
<jibel> EOW
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786880 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Changing language doesn't show previously selected language" [Medium,In progress]
<jibel> Thanks Robert
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786881 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Languages always shown with English names" [Medium,In progress]
<jibel> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • versions script improvements, added a new "blocked version" status, added a columns for comments, cleaned up some deprecated components and tagged some other ones
<seb128> • sponsored gnome-disk-utility/file-roller/gnome-initial-setup updates from Andy to Debian
<seb128> • updated bolt to 0.4 for cosmic & bionic
<seb128> • backport udisks2 fixes for test issues on s390x
<seb128> • updated gnome-bluetooth and gtksourceview3 through Debian
<seb128> • discussed a bit livepatch/desktop improvements
<seb128> </Week>
<jibel> Thank seb128
<jibel> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<jibel> - Ghostscript: Updated to upstream version 9.23, needed to do several tests to make it  building on ppc64el. But when I had found the solution, I found out that someone else fixed it in parallel.
<jibel> - CUPS, cups-filters, HPLIP, Gutenprint: Synced current versions from Debian Unstable and Experimental.
<jibel> - cpdb-libs, cpdb-backend-cups: Sent another e-mail to doko to chase after the MIRs.
<jibel> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job. Worked out the last steps with the students, checked their final reports. Student's final report deadline is today.
<jibel> - Bugs.
<jibel> done
<jibel> Thanks Till
<jibel> #topic rls
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: rls
<jibel> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html#
<jibel> nothing for desktop
<jibel> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html#
<Trevinho> jibel: you missed me?
<jibel> Trevinho, apparently so, sorry
<jibel> lets finish with the rls bugs and go back to you
<jibel> only bug 1552792 in the tracking ones, anyone any comment ?
<ubot5> bug 1552792 in packagekit (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gnome software leaves dependencies installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552792
<seb128> I talked to Robert about that one
<seb128> he has the fix for cosmic and said it needs testing before being SRUed if we want it
<seb128> which I guess means "it's on track"
<jibel> I can test in cosmic
<Laney> that bug should be assigned
<Laney> oh it is
<jibel> shouldn't it be fixed committed or released in cosmic ?
<jibel> nevermind I'll talk to robert for testing in cosmic
<Laney> if it is one of those then it should
<jibel> anything else on rls bugs ?
<jibel> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> - Off last week, so spent some time for the backlog
<Trevinho> - Some rework on g-s crash fix   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/190
<Trevinho> - Preparing new shell landing with yaru and new merge on debian
<Trevinho> - Some SRU discussions, got in dock and shell for bionic
<Trevinho> - A review and cherry pick on mutter
<Trevinho> - Some telegram snap maintainance
<Trevinho> - Heading back to Italy this night
<Trevinho> 🌃
<Laney> what about b?
<jibel> Thanks Trevinho
<jibel> Laney, what about b? the list of incoming is empty and tracking is very long. http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html#
<Laney> well we listed cc-incoming even though it was empty
<Laney> and not sure a list being long means it should be skipped
<Laney> but 🤷
<seb128> we settled on reviewing the unassigned one unless they are fix commited
<jibel> Those not fixed in cosmic and in bb should be tagged cc, those fixed in cosmic and worth an SRU tagged bb and anything else removed IMHO
<seb128> I'm assigning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1713581 to marco
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713581 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_fundamentally_a()" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> that's fixed in c, no? And sru in progress
<seb128> right, the bug reflects that now :)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1714178 is for TImo
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714178 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Triple 4K monitor display failed (modesetting driver)" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> kenvandine, can you get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1742997 assigned?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1742997 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Newly installed applications are not showing in "Installed"" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> oSoMoN commented on it
<seb128> but maybe for robert?
<kenvandine> i'll look
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1769654 is for oSoMoN, just missing the assignment on one component, I'm fixing that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1769654 in fonts-liberation2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu 18.04 embedded fonts Liberation have corrupted metrics" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/amd/+bug/1770271 is for Timo
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770271 in linux (Ubuntu) "VegaM support" [Undecided,Triaged]
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890 is for Julian, doing that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1782152 is assigned
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782152 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "GDM blocks SIGUSR1 used in PAM scripts" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1782285 for Timp
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782285 in libglvnd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Add missing libGLESv1_CM.so to Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Timo
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1782681 for Marco
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782681 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "Upgrade to 3.26.4 and SRU it" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> and I think that's it?
<seb128> jibel, sorry, I sort of took over for those :p back to you
<jibel> seb128, np, it's perfect this way :)
<jibel> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-14 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> (no other topic from me)
<jibel> sounds like a nothing, thanks everyone for attending!
<jibel> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 14 14:04:21 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-08-14-13.31.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Laney> thx
<seb128> thanks!
<oSoMoN> jibel, seen bug #1786944 ? that seems to be falling in the upgrade issues bucket
<ubot5> bug 1786944 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-software 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.11 failed to install/upgrade: package ubuntu-software is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status 'half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786944
<jibel> oSoMoN, no, did you see several occurrences of this bug? It looks like a previous upgrade attempt failed
<oSoMoN> jibel, no, only that one instance, didn't look into it further yet
<oSoMoN> indeed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/383346905/DpkgHistoryLog.txt shows that all package install operations have failed for the past two weeks
<jibel> oSoMoN, this user broke his system by installing an unsupported package maybe ?
<oSoMoN> jibel, could be, it's not immediately obvious from the logs though, what kind of info can we request them to add to the bug report?
<jibel> oSoMoN, /var/log/apt/term.log from the day the problem started
<jibel> and /var/log/apt/history.log from the same time
<oSoMoN> ack, will ask that
<jibel> oSoMoN, also running "apt-get -f install" is usually enough if the system is not terribly broken
<oSoMoN> I suggested that on the bug report, and asked for further logs in case it turns out not to be enough
<GunnarHj> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1786880/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786880 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Changing language doesn't show previously selected language" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> GunnarHj: there is a link on that page you linked to that says "Propose for merging"
<GunnarHj> Laney: I know, but it complained about the target branch.
<Laney> ubuntu/master?
<GunnarHj> yes
<Laney> oh right, this is the wrong repository
<GunnarHj> Laney: ?
<Laney> click merge and then repository details
<Laney> that is something else
<Laney> probably if you pick "other" and type lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center it'll work
<GunnarHj> Laney: There I see 103 repositories...
<GunnarHj> Laney: Right, that worked.
<Laney> Nice
<GunnarHj> Laney: LP's git isn't exactly easy to grasp...
<Laney> It has this concept of target default repositories
<Laney> seems like for some packages they are set to the git-ubuntu things
<Laney> I think we could probably get that changed to point to the ubuntu-desktop branch, somehow ...
<GunnarHj> Laney: That would have helped me. But I understand now what it was I missed.
<Laney> 🤔
<Laney> GunnarHj: that 52_... patch is pretty hairy
<Laney> is there a path away from needing it that you can see?
<GunnarHj> Laney: No easy path. It's part of the 'get rid of l-s' topic, I suppose. And that would make several flavors unhappy...
<GunnarHj> Laney: I think we should set up a meeting to talk really talk about the options.
<Laney> nod, I think Robert's got the baton on that one at the minute
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, his comment on the bug report indicates that. But in this case I think he misunderstood.
<Laney> I mean the more general topic
<GunnarHj> Ok, I see.
<Laney> I feel a bit clueless as to where/why we are different than upstream
<Laney> apart from the langpack bits, I get that
<Laney> Probably he understands it better...
<GunnarHj> Laney: A few months ago I promised to write down the story about it from my perspective. I take this as a reminder. ;)
<Laney> :>
<willcooke> night all, back in a couple of weeks \o/
<Laney> BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Laney> 2l8?
<kenvandine> Will always leaves fast, i don't think he wants us to stop him with one last thing :)
<seamlik> hello everyone
<seamlik> Recent updates to Cosmic disabled Wayland sessions. With `gnome-session` installed I still can't find any Wayland sessions in the menu during login.
<seamlik> Is this intentional?
<Laney> No, it's a bug.
<Laney> e.g. we have https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/410 at the minute
<Laney> nighty night
<seamlik> thanks, I see.
<oSoMoN> good night all, see you on Thursday
<om26er> Is there a Qt 5.9 ppa for Xenial ?
<om26er> Mirv: ping
<tsimonq2> om26er: Mirv doesn't do much Qt stuff anymore; that'd be me now.
<tsimonq2> There isn't a 5.9 PPA for Xenial that I know of at the moment, but UBports might have one.
<tsimonq2> Why do you ask?
<om26er> tsimonq2: I have a PySide2 app, it requires Qt 5.9 but the one we have in Xenial is 5.5, so it won't start
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Bionic has 5.9.
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<om26er> as we speak, I have been trying to re-use kde-frameworks-5 but haven't had much luck
<om26er> tsimonq2: yeah but snaps can't be built using core18, so using bionic is not an option
<tsimonq2> om26er: I don't do snap stuff; maybe ask a snapcrafter to backport it as a snap.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-15
<doko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libical3/3.0.3-1/+build/15236234 (main, desktop)
<Mirv> om26er: tsimonq2: I wish I'd be doing though ;)
<Mirv> om26er: ubports has Qt 5.9 for xenial (and lots of other stuff), I haven't used it though http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/about/process/ppa.html
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: all good, waiting for my short flight to Florence as last night I was kindly moved to an hotel...
<seb128> what happened? no flight yesterday? surbooking?
<jamesh> hi seb128
<seb128> hey jamesh, how are you?
<jamesh> good.  The local LUG meeting was on last night with a talk about Matrix
<jamesh> still not sure I want to switch from IRC ...
<Trevinho> seb128: nope, my flight departed 1hr:15 late, and the connection was lost by something like 5 minutes (and they closed the gate knowing that there were at least 7-8 ppl there). Better for me, I'm getting a cashback :-D
<seb128> I still didn't get the point of matrix
<seb128> I just know it adds those annoying[m] to nicknames
<seb128> Trevinho, :)
<seb128> free hotel + cash ? win!
<Trevinho> seb128: yep... And same with matrix 😂
<jamesh> It seems to be more aimed as a competitor for things like Slack (so persistent history for channels, etc), but with federation and bridges to other systems like IRC (where the [m] suffixes come from)
<jamesh> I do wonder how many of these features could be done as IRC extensions though, rather than new protocols
<Trevinho> jamesh: quite a lot in fact... https://ircv3.net/ is driven by irccloud which implements most of these things by just using the IRC proto
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<Trevinho> while this plane takes off and lands (30 minutes :-D), could you update salsa with the content of https://salsa.debian.org/3v1n0-guest/gnome-session ?
<Trevinho> I've done also MPs but, since I can't MP against a non existent branch...
<seb128> Trevinho, getting distracted by doing more GNOME updates now? ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: I was preparing the yaru thing...
<Trevinho> seb128: and at that point...
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> Trevinho, https://salsa.debian.org/3v1n0-guest/gnome-session/blob/debian/experimental/debian/changelog doesn't have the new version?
<seb128> it's 3.28.1-2 at the top
<Laney> you should talk about debian updates in #debian-gnome
<Laney> and hi seb128 Trevinho
<Laney> I'm good thx, won both prizes on the pub quiz last night
<Laney> :>
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good :)
<Trevinho> seb128: didn't push latest
<Trevinho> now i did
<seb128> thx :p
<Trevinho> and also now In the air
<Trevinho> so better to switch to flight mode :-D
<seb128> Trevinho, safe flight!
<Trevinho> well, I'm still few hundreds of meters up
<seb128> you crazy man
<Trevinho> ... And landed
<seb128> Trevinho, that was a short flight :)
<Laney> dgadomski: what's https://launchpadlibrarian.net/383358821/gdm3_3.28.2-0ubuntu1.5_source.changes ? Thought we were going to go with 3.28.3 + tseliot's patch?
<doko> jibel: at least that's a blocker: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/c/cpdb-libs/20180815_014618_739e1@/log.gz
<doko> didn't check for other packages
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^ that's for you
<seb128> doko, I guess you are responding to the weekly summary from Till which was copying for him since he was not around
<seb128> doko, thanks for having another look!
<doko> ahh, yes
<seb128> doko, that test seems flacky but not always failing, https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/cpdb-libs/cosmic/armhf
<greyback> kenvandine: hey, mind giving this a look at some stage: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/143
<kenvandine> greyback, i was just looking at that :)
<greyback> kenvandine: sweet, thank you
<kenvandine> thank you!
<kenvandine> jibel, i think i fixed your ukuu snap
<kenvandine> jibel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gvb5R77fNZ/
<kenvandine> jibel, at least "ukuu list" works
<greyback> kenvandine: bug I was fixing is for qt5 on wayland, QT_QPA_PLATFORM was set to "wayland-egl" first, but then being re-set to "xcb" in the platform-specific bit
<greyback> kenvandine: thought it better policy to keep all the platform specific decisions in the platform bits
<kenvandine> greyback, makes sense
<tkamppeter> seb128, does https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/cpdb-libs/cosmic/armhf mean that the autopkg test of cpdb-libs  only on armhf sometimes fails and sometimes succeeds whereas on all other platforms it simply works?
<tkamppeter> doko, ^^
<tkamppeter> seb128, doko, what can be the cause of this test only being that random-instable on one architecture?
<ginggs> tkamppeter: the test does seem flaky on armhf
<ginggs> dbus-daemon[1596]: [session uid=0 pid=1589] Failed to reset fd limit before activating service: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Failed to restore old fd limit: Operation not permitted
<ginggs> tkamppeter: maybe something starts too soon?
<ginggs> tkamppeter: iirc, armhf and s390x autopkgtests are run in containers, whereas the other arches run in VMs
<Laney> Just armhf.
<ginggs> Laney: oh, how long ago did s390x change?
<Laney> I want to say about a year
<tkamppeter> ginggs, what can one do about that?
<ginggs> tkamppeter: make the tests less prone to race conditions, i guess
<jbicha> Trevinho: the app icon in the cosmic gnome-shell top bar is symbolic monochrome instead of full-color
<jbicha> I mean I prefer the symbolic style, but…
<tkamppeter> ginggs, it seems that there is some D-Bus problem, if you see the messages on https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/c/cpdb-libs/20180815_014618_739e1@/log.gz
<tkamppeter> - Failed to reset fd limit before activating service: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Failed to restore old fd limit: Operation not permitted
<tkamppeter> - Exiting thread for dialog at :1.0
<tkamppeter> - Removed Frontend entry for :1.0
<tkamppeter> Strange for me is also the :1.0 and there is no X display involved.
<tkamppeter> All these messages do not appear on my local machine (which is amd64).
<Trevinho> kenvandine: I've  a couple of PRs for snapcraft desktop helpers... could you check them?
<Trevinho> kenvandine: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/138 for example is something easy
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, was there an upstream discussion about changing AccountsService to use LANGUAGE instead of a locale in the Language field?
<robert_ancell> I'm wondering if I can get all this fixed upstream and purge the concept of locale from g-c-c and just make it around language
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: No, I don't think there was.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: When you bring this up, there are quite a few things which come to mind. Several packages are affected and several flavors...
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: I'm about to write down in a document the reasons for the current setup and the options I see for how to deal with it going forward. Have mentioned that to seb128 and Laney. It would be good IMO if you could hold on it until we have that document. Then maybe we could have a meeting to agree on a reasonable path forward.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: As regards the specific detail you mention, I think it would be possible to set the locale instead, and still keep using it for setting the LANGUAGE environment variable. I think that doing for instance:
<GunnarHj> LANGUAGE="pl_PL.UTF-8:de_DE.UTF-8:en_GB.UTF-8"
<GunnarHj> would work.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, that would be awesome. I was just going to ask if you could do something like that.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: But I think it would be best to leave it until we have had some kind of organised discussion.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, sure
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, do you think the codepoint stuff still needs to exist? Surely everything has to be UTF8 now?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Not sure what you mean with "the codepoint stuff".
<robert_ancell> i.e. the en_US.UTF-8 and en_US.<some other thing>
<robert_ancell> I feel like we there's quite a lot of code that has to handle the difference between those, but in reality we only every use and support UTF8
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, btw I am now the upstream maintainer for the region panel in GNOME Control Center
<robert_ancell> ah, it's codeset, not codepoint
<sarnold> I've been assured that koi8 and shift-jis are still popular
<robert_ancell> sarnold, is that something people would pick over utf8, or just there are files encoded with that around?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Aha.. Well, if we will go for using locale names consistently, I think the .UTF-8 must be included when the values are set. But I suppose it would be possible to drop it in internal code and just append it when actually setting various locale values.
<sarnold> robert_ancell: excellent question.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Thanks for letting me know you are the maintainer. It will probably make things easier.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, right, I mean if the user said "I speak en_US" then the code would say the closest appropriate locale for that is en_US.UTF-8
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Actually we have a script for that. :)
<GunnarHj> $ /usr/share/language-tools/language2locale en
<GunnarHj> en_US.UTF-8
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, right and that should be a core part of GNOME
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Ok, that might make sense.. Haven't thought about that.
<GunnarHj> sarnold: I don't think that putting something else but UTF-8 in the locale environment would result in a pleasant Ubuntu experience.
<sarnold> GunnarHj: probably you're right, but content *does* exist which users use..
<GunnarHj> sarnold: It does, but as robert_ancell indicated I think it's important to distinguish between content with other encoding and the session environment.
<sarnold> GunnarHj: yeah, so long as users can set their env as they need to. I just wanted to make sure we didn't prematurely kill the other encodings :)
<robert_ancell> sarnold, I guess we want to keep the environment if it was already set externally.
<robert_ancell> So power users can override this
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-16
<mtj_> hey folks, where does gnome settings save its config too?
<mtj_> .gnome and/or .gconf dirs?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Nobody else is here yet
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> this is gonna be a quiet day
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, hey duflu
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, quiet you think? let's wait for people to wake up :)
<duflu> Hi seb128. Better than yesterday at least. You?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> duflu, good to read! I'm fine thanks
<Laney> hi there
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<seb128> I would say that it's much better since the baby sleep through the night, but I don't want to tease oSoMoN
<duflu> lo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> moin oSoMoN duflu seb128
<oSoMoN> seb128, no worries, congrats on unlocking this baby achievement ;)
<Laney> yeah, well done!
<RAOF> For anyone who, like me, uses an authentication subkey of a gpg key on a hardware token (yubikey) for SSH and has found it stopped working in Cosmic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1787347 may be of interest.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1787347 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "ssh-agent support fails to open pinentry (missing DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> I'm good, although the rain woke me up in the night and I stayed awake for some time due to that
<Laney> how's everyone?
<RAOF> Hey Laney, seb128, duflu!
<RAOF> Babies sleeping is the best thing :)
<duflu> o/  RAOF
<seb128> hey RAOF, it has been a while I didn't see you write on -desktop! how are you?
<seb128> hehe, indeed :)
<RAOF> I be fine!
<RAOF> Burbling away on Mir!
<RAOF> Just fixed the NVIDIA support (hopefully!) which has been annoying me.
<seb128> nice
<seb128> duflu, I opened/assigned you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/1787359 , would be nice to get but there is no hurry. If you have a day in the next week or so where you feel like you could maybe squeeze that one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1787359 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "Update to 1.1.6" [Wishlist,New]
<duflu> seb128, I've never looked at it before... Yeah maybe when I feel like a context switch. My main focus is trying to deliver some usable performance fixes before 18.10 right now
<seb128> duflu, right, I might do the alsa-utils one if I get to it before you then :)
<seb128> duflu, but right, performance fixes are more important so please don't get distracted if you don't feel like it
<duflu> No idea why we carry patches on it
<seb128> k, I though you had a look to the alsa packages before, unsure why I though that :)
<duflu> No, I don't know that much about the architecture
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, could you reply to my question on https://trello.com/c/rncUsrMk/42-low-bandwidth-usage-mode ?
<tkamppeter> ginggs, hi
<ginggs> tkamppeter: hi to you too!
<tkamppeter> ginggs, did you see my last message here yesterday?
<ginggs> tkamppeter: the d-bus thing?
<tkamppeter> Yes.
<ginggs> tkamppeter: i had sent the same thing a few lines before you
<tkamppeter> ginggs, it seems that a part is still working, as one can poll the options from the printer, but when sending the job the problem occurs. Perhaps there is some problem sending the file from the frontend to the backend.
<ginggs> tkamppeter: i have no idea
<Trevinho> jbicha: that's controlled by theming, isn't it?
<Mirv> on one machine out of three, after 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade my lock screen, sudo password dialogs etc are untranslated.. but only on this user, if I create a new user the problem is not there. any guesses on what's broken for this particular user?
<Mirv> it's relatively new installation (stock Ubuntu 16.04 LTS with Dell XPS 13 9370 from some months ago), but it's my work laptop so I guess there has been a chance for me to mess up something
<Mirv> funnily the _old_ work laptop upgraded without this issue, even though I used it for 3+ years including Ubuntu work...
<Mirv> maybe it's something that cannot be pinpointed to a fixable bug but error exists between chair and screen, but it'd be interesting to find out
<seb128> Mirv, can you pastebin the "env | grep LC" and "env | grep LANG" for that user?
<Mirv> seb128: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mvmzytx7jF/ - it's mostly interesting since I can't see anything wrong, and it acts as if there'd be wrong translation domain used for some of the strings, which of course can't be true in the sense that it works for another user..
<seb128> Mirv, it's only the auth prompt? can you give an exemple of string that isn't translated, e.G from sudo?
<Mirv> grabbing full example works / does not work, image in a minute
<Mirv> seb128: https://pasteboard.co/HzrjQMq.jpg - top: my user, bottom: new user on the same machine
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/3.29.2-1 build tests are getting stuck, anyone want to try to figure out what's wrong?
<Mirv> so not all strings but some
<seb128> jbicha, not me today and I'm off tomorrow, Laney is almost on holidays ... I'm not sure we have much people to pick tha tup this week. Did you try mentioning it to Simon in case he's interested?
<seb128> Mirv, what about plain sudo?
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> jbicha, looks like https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=pygobject&arch=ppc64&ver=3.29.2-1&stamp=1534338813&raw=0 might be similar?
<Mirv> seb128: plain sudo prompt is translated
<seb128> Mirv, $ cat ~/.pam_environment
<seb128> ?
<seb128> does it make a difference if you set LANGUAGE=fi_FI:en in there?
<seb128> (need to restart the session then)
<Mirv> seb128: it used to be https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rXqwhhnbr9/ , but I renamed it away after noticing that my other machine does not have such file
<seb128> look if LANG/LANGUAGE/LC_ALL are different for your other user maybe
<seb128> I would expect LANGUAGE to be set
<seb128> and not having set might have an impact on some stacks
<Mirv> seb128: the new user also does not have .pam_environment file at all
<Mirv> 'locale' output for both users is identical
<Mirv> (that is, LANGUAGE is empty)
<Mirv> I tried putting .pam_environment back, indeed that affects LANGUAGE in 'locale' output but does not affect behavior. tried various options for it too.
<seb128> Mirv, the right of the screenshot is unity right?
<seb128> Mirv, what is you "$ gettext -d gnome-shell "Authentication Required""?
<seb128> then I'm out of ideas
<slashd> seb128, good morning, how do you guys make sure the "Uploaders:" list is not updated during an SRU for instance for gdm3 on Xenial ? Seems like there is a smart update -> Example: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379716672/xenial_gdm3_3.18.3-0ubuntu2.2.debdiff
<seb128> slashd, hey, we don't, that hasn't been creating any issue so far afaik
<slashd> seb128, so it's okay to SRU the new list ?
<seb128> yes
<slashd> seb128, ok tks for the clarification
<seb128> that's built dynamically according to who uploaded the package
<seb128> np!
<seb128> slashd, btw unsure if you/ dgadomski saw/replied to L_aney yesterday, he said that the plan was to update to the current point version of gdm for the bionic SRU and you guys uploaded the old one with the patches backported instead?
<slashd> seb128, I haven't seen it, I uploaded what dgadomski did in the MP
<seb128> dgadomski, ^
<slashd> seb128, he is off today, I'll talk to him when he returns
<seb128> k, thx
<Laney> He resubmitted the MP but one of the patches fails to apply, but that was before the old version was uploaded
<Laney> I think you could probably take it without the last commit, write a changelog entry for that patch and upload it.
<Mirv> seb128: it's not Unity, it's GNOME lock screen dialog (Super + L). gettext -d gnome-shell "Authentication Required" correctly gives "Tunnistautuminen vaaditaan". I also checked the langpack file contents earlier, but as said the translations in both privilege escalation and lock screen use cases are there with a fresh user. I'm also out of ideas, as said it acts like user specific wrong translation
<Mirv> domain for some strings (such bugs have existed before, so I suspected that first before noticing it works for another user on the same machine, and on other upgraded machines)
<Mirv> I may at some point start copying over dot files to the fresh user and trying when the problem can be reproduced on that user..
<Mirv> ok started..
<Mirv> and that was fast, my first guess worked, that is .config/dconf/user from the "broken" user copied to the fresh user causes the problem, so at least now we know it's something in dconf config.. which is a lot of course, but still
<Mirv> as a side note, thank you Desktop Team. the fact that a translation problem bugs me tells how well my transition from Unity on 16.04 LTS user to GNOME on 18.04 LTS user has really worked. a few things to learn but I've been relatively happy and the happier as I learn more.
<tkamppeter> Anyone can help me on a D-Bus problem with armhf?
<Mirv> Another thing I noted after upgrade is that man-db trigger seems slower, this is not measured but it seems on my really fast machine I wait for man-db on apt operations a lot more than I used to wait.
<Mirv> Anyway, I have a copy of that dconf user file and will continue to try to limit the scope a bit more at some point.
<seb128> Mirv, thx for the feedback :) I'm not sure you kept the dconf db but would be interesting to know what setting in there created the issue
<seb128> oh, you just said that
<kenvandine> Trevinho, greyback: I've approved some of the PRs, but I don't want to merge anything today.  I'm going to be away until Tuesday and oSoMoN is also out tomorrow.  Just in case of issues, I don't want to leave people broken :)
<greyback> kenvandine: thank you, and no worries about taking your time
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, that's a wise decision
<Trevinho> kenvandine: ok that's fine
<Laney> night
 * oSoMoN eows, see you all next week
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-17
<duflu> Hey RAOF, is there a schemas package I should be targeting for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/1785764/comments/9 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785764 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu default colour profile distorts colours on some machines (white looks green, too dark, or under-saturated)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RAOF> There is not a schemas package, no.
<RAOF> The default profile is generated at first use.
<duflu> Cool, ta
<duflu> RAOF: Is that auto-generated from EDID data?
<RAOF> If available, yes.
<RAOF> You know what would be nice? A Canonical Matrix homeserver.
<jamesh> RAOF: from the sound of it, the Synapse server has some scalability problems
<RAOF> jamesh: Yeah, but that's scalability to tens-of-thousands of users.
<jamesh> you also end up with an ever growing database that can't be trimmed or archived
<RAOF> That is a bit of an issue ☺. How does the matrix.org homeserver handle that?
<jamesh> RAOF: apparently by being really big
<RAOF> That seems like maybe a thing to fix?
<tsimonq2> ~morning.
<tsimonq2> I don't know enough about GTK 3 to sponsor this, but it's been sitting in the queue for a while: bug 1714518.
<ubot5> bug 1714518 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Xenial) "GTK+3 doesn't show FUSE/GVFS, smb (SMB/CIFS), sftp (SFTP/SSH) network shares in file chooser" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714518
<tsimonq2> jbicha, Laney, Trevinho ^
<Laney> hello
<Mirv> hello
<duflu> Hullo Laney, Mirv
<Nafallo> o/
<duflu>    \o
<duflu> Laney, Trevinho, FYI upstream mutter slightly broke for us recently. One of us will need to fix bug 1787325
<ubot5> bug 1787325 in wayland-protocols (Ubuntu) "Update wayland-protocols to version 1.16" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787325
<duflu> I've just been using an older version of master to work around it
<Laney> hi duflu Mirv Nafallo
<Laney> duflu: don't you build that yourself in jhbuild when you need a newer one?
<duflu> Laney, I'm a purist. I use the native build system of each project so that I understand how things work and don't rely on extra tools
<Laney> Right then. Sounds like it makes your life hard when you need new dependencies.
<Laney> Anyway, maybe if we ask tjaalton nicely he could upload that into Debian.
<duflu> Laney, it's fairly rare, and very rarely not already packaged
<duflu> Hi tjaalton, my buddy/friend
<Laney> Trevinho: is there a branch for that extra change you did to ubuntu-settings?
<duflu> Laney, he was on early/late I think so expect him late
<Laney> Sure, it's not that urgent anyway
<Laney> Trevinho: And we got our new glib release thanks to mclasen!
<tjaalton> duflu: new w-p in debian? can do
<duflu> Thanks tjaalton
<tjaalton> np
<duflu> I felt I was doing too many things depth-first so was hesitant to stop and do it myself
<Laney> slashd: hey, I just pushed part of dgadomski's branch to gdm3 ubuntu/bionic - do you want to check/upload that one maybe?
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, I just saw your patch, Yaru as default in ubuntu-themes,....
<k_alam> Can we keep Ambiance as default for Unity? Because Yaru doesn't have unity specific styles.
<Laney> k_alam: Do you have a GSettings defaults package for unity stuff?
<Laney> Is it that part which is changing it for you? ubuntu-settings?
<k_alam> Laney: Yes, setting the theme under unity-specific-session (in ubuntu-settings) will work.
<Laney> k_alam: ok, would you be able to do a merge proposal for that please?
<Laney> what's XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP under unity7? /me forgot
<k_alam> Unity:Unity7:ubuntu
<Laney> ah yes, so you get the :ubuntu rules
<Laney> alright, if you could try a Unity/Unity7 one that'd be great
<k_alam> Laney: sorry got disconnected.......I have proposed unity-settings (https://launchpad.net/unity-settings) before.....but it hasn't gone into universe yet.....for the time being we need to set the theme in ubuntu-settings......
<k_alam> I need to open a mr against ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings...right?
<Laney> k_alam: that looks right, yeah
<k_alam> I will do that. Thanks.
<Mirv> btw I found out the culprit for my translations problem yesterday - enabling workrave GNOME extensions breaks those certain translations
<Mirv> filed bug #1787542
<ubot5> bug 1787542 in workrave (Ubuntu) "Enabling workrave GNOME extension breaks some translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787542
<Mirv> now if only someone would tell me why "Trash" on the desktop is not translated even though it has the translation in every translation domain the string exists in
<Laney> YARUUUUUUUUUUU
<Laney> done I think
<Laney> haha
<Laney> thanks jbicha for sponsoring glib-networking for me 🤝
<Trevinho> Laney: yaru update itself no?
<Trevinho> it was in the ppa
<Laney> ok, didn't see that on the bug
<Laney> or rather, I saw a fix released task
<Laney> which revision corresponds to 18.10.2?
<Laney> might want to use gbp dch on yaru in future
<Laney> the upstream changes aren't documented at all in the debian/changelog, it looks like it's just packaging stuff
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I noticed it in the .deb -_- i did that locally in the git
<Trevinho> but I didn't want to trigger another build as it took ages
<Trevinho> Laney: so, it's new upstream release 0.17 + git changes, and yes... using gbp dch could be actually nice to use here
<Trevinho> want me to prepare that?
<Laney> that would be nice, but note that I'm going soon™
<Laney> 1h10
<Laney> but I can just grab from git if you push there, that'll be quicker
<Laney> is there a special procedure to make tarballs or do you just gbp buildpackage?
<Trevinho> Laney: gbp buildpackage
<Laney> ok ♥
<Trevinho> Laney: yes I can push to git, so let me do that
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> it's probably going to be super verbose, might want to cut things down a bit
<Laney> for future you can educate the guys to add Gbp-Dch: Ignore to things that shouldn't end up in the debian/changelog
<Trevinho> Laney: done https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru
<Laney> 😘
<Laney> there's multiple sections for c-lobrano, can those be merged please?
<Trevinho> ack
<Laney> and fecht thingy
<Trevinho> dch fault :)
<Laney> not sure gbp dch should do that
<Laney> dunno if it's on purpose or an oversight
<Trevinho> is that because it's by time?
<Laney> guess it does them in order and never merges
<Laney> I think normal dch (non gbp) does merge though
<Laney> like it finds a sectino with the same name and adds there
<Trevinho> eh, exactly
<Trevinho> Laney: it's there now
<Laney> nice
<Laney> ok /me builds
<Laney> I'll remove block-proposed from the bug
<Laney> someone will need to upload k_alam's MP when it comes in to unbreak them
<Laney> think I'll disconnect from IRC this time :-)
<Laney> first time I'll have deilberatly been off IRC for many years
<Laney> see you !
<jbicha> Trevinho: the yaru package names are backwards, I'm used to ____-gtk-theme, etc. 😐
<jbicha> not a big deal, just a bit surprising
<Trevinho> jbicha: I didn't decide those, Didier MIR'ed them way earlier
<Trevinho> aaaaand... have a nic weekend!
<tsimonq2> From #ubuntu+1:
<tsimonq2> 05:27:43 PM < hcaley> hey, got a problem with Cosmic Cuttlefish.  Today when I did an update I got a conflict between gnome-session and ubuntu-session, and now gnome is hosed.
<tsimonq2> 05:28:30 PM < hcaley> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-session_3.29.90-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<tsimonq2> 05:28:30 PM < hcaley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session', which is also in package gnome-session 3.29.90-1ubuntu1
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-18
<hggdh> tsimonq2: bug on it, and anyways, easy to bypass
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-12
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, lut oSoMoN, did you guys have a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, busy with 3 birthdays, 1 early father's day and 1 house warming. So I delivered a lot of presents. And more next weekend. You?
<seb128> duflu, we had our living-room/kitchen floor redone and it's done so we spent part of the w.e moving fournitures & stuff back, also had lunch with friends yesterday which was nice
<duflu> Partly fun
<seb128> yeah
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<marcustomlinson> happy monday
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, happy monday. How was your w.e?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: my w.e. was very busy. Had a ton of taxes to catch up on :/ boooorrrring
<marcustomlinson> seb128: you?
<seb128> busy moving fournitures back but also some time to relax so it's ok :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I had an excellent week-end on Costa Brava again: sun, wake-boarding and bathing in the sea, and relaxing with family
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: sounds amazing
<marcustomlinson> seb128: nice
<seb128> and oSoMoN, excellent,  lucky you
<seb128> it's 18°C and rainy cats and dogs here
<seb128> going to be like this at least for the next 10 days, automon arrived :-/
<oSoMoN> :/
<ricotz> better than 40°C ;)
<seb128> indeed
<oSoMoN> it's been raining here last night, but that's very welcome, and temperatures are pleasantly mild now
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<ricotz> hey seb128 oSoMoN
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, good :), I see you are too
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson and ricotz
<Trevinho> Buongiorno...
<seb128> Bonjour Trevinho! how are you?
<oSoMoN> buongiorno Trevinho
<seb128> brb, changing location
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<jibel> hi all
<ricotz> duflu, hi
<duflu> Hi jibel
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<Laney> HEY!!!!!!!!!!
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, holidays over already?
<Laney> yo oSoMoN, sadly so, just one week this time
<oSoMoN> Laney, you had a good time off?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> oSoMoN: yep, nice weather, nice friends, good surfing!
<Laney> how's it going here?
<oSoMoN> pretty good here, we have broken neither the internet nor the ubuntu desktop in your absence
<Laney> shame
<Laney> there was a big power outage here in the UK last week
<Laney> would have been cool if that was Canonical's fault
<Laney> 'juju destroy-application power-station/3' # oops
<Laney> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49305250
<seb128> hey Laney! wb, glad to read you had good holidays :-)
<seb128> bah, that start of day is not the best, I hope things get better
<Nafallo> morning o/
<seb128> the rain managed to wet my feet despite the umbrella, the kid didn't want to be dropped for the day, then I realized I had forgotten to bring his water-proof-shoes so I had to go back, and moving the car I noticed I got a fine despite having the car properly registered (I checked)
<seb128> let's hope the rest of the day goes better
<Trevinho> hi Ianussss
<Laney> hey seb128 hey Trevinho, how's it going?
<seb128> Laney, good mostly, as I jost wrote the universe seems to not like me this morning but I still hope to turn things out :)
<Laney> dput, your weapon to improve the universe
<Trevinho> Laney: all good... had good time?
<Laney> yep yep yep
<Laney> still can't stand up on a surf board properly though
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi, regarding the aggressive reduction of differences to debian. The transitional packages should be reinstated to for smooth upgrade from bionic
<ricotz> of libreoffice
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: good catch thanks
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, and watch out about changing the default libreoffice-style-*
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I am going to back the transitionals
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, "java --version ..." is not a valid since it is suppose to be "java -version ..."
<marcustomlinson> java --version works
<ricotz> no it doesnt ;)
<ricotz> maybe since openjdk 11 ?
<marcustomlinson> alright I'll change it to be safe
<ricotz> if "java -version" work with 11 then better keep that
<marcustomlinson> yeah it does
<ricotz> good
<marcustomlinson> that's from upstream
<ricotz> don't call it upstream, it is debian :)
<ricotz> note the occurrences in patches/javadoc-optional.diff
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, did you notice my ping this morning?
<Laney> GunnarHj: I replied to you
<Laney> should I send it again?!?!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes please. Didn't show up here.
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hmm, I guess this java version check is quite specialised, it won't work like that
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1095463
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: thanks
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, usually I would expect a "could you push this"
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: yeah I'm gonna package now for eoan so just going ahead
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: any other red flags?
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, you didn't push the correct java fux
<ricotz> fix
<ricotz>  2>&1 is missing
<ricotz> oh my paste didn't include it
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I took it from https://paste.debian.net/plain/1095463
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I'll let you push it
<marcustomlinson> I've reverted mine
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, pushed
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: oops I must have forced over yours sorry
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, pushed
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, do see this as well? /bin/bash: line 0: test: -ge: unary operator expected
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: hmm yes
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, besides, that what is up with the default style change I mentioned?
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: not sure what you're looking at. I've installed and elementary is still default
<ricotz> https://paste.debian.net/plain/1095466
<ricotz> right, it is picked up on runtime
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1095468
<marcustomlinson> Package: libreoffice-gnome -> Recommends: libreoffice-style-elementary
<marcustomlinson> I've installed from nothing and upgraded and theme is there and operational
<ricotz> ah correct
<ricotz> never mind then
<marcustomlinson> no worries, thanks for looking
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, please let me know when you finalise and upload libreoffice
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: will do
 * Laney prods muktupavels 
<Laney> can haz gnome-panel release?
<Laney> it's on the ecal-2.0 list
<muktupavels> Laney, 3.33.x release?
<Laney> ye
<Laney> ideally :>
<muktupavels> ok.
<Laney> thankeeee
<ricotz> Laney, hey
<ricotz> Laney, could you take a look at vala and libgee which are prepared on salsa?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, marcustomlinson: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/commit/b0c4319e5852d066f83c0bc9a31c432692cf5cc8 yay :)
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: yeah saw :)
<Laney> ricotz: eventually, trying hard to get gnome-shell out first though
<ricotz> Laney, ty
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: very exciting!
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: btw, looking through gnome-3-32-1804 the only thing that stands out is python2.7 being included
<kenvandine> i think that might only be there for libxml2
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: ack. I'll see if removing it has any effect on the test snaps I have
<marcustomlinson> can't remember if it's there due to copy paste from 3-28 or I added it
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: it's not in 3-28
<kenvandine> i suspect something build as a part must be pulling it in?  dunno
<kenvandine> didn't look into it
<marcustomlinson> ok noted
<kenvandine> otherwise i could't find anything else i'd remove :)
<marcustomlinson> thanks!
<muktupavels> Laney: done.
<kenvandine> tjaalton: the fix for bug 1817225 is awaiting binNEW
<ubot5> bug 1817225 in xrdp-hwe-18.04 (Ubuntu) "18.04.2 breaks xrdp" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817225
<tjaalton> kenvandine: shouldn't anymore?
<kenvandine> the new binary
<kenvandine> it's in proposed, but binNEW
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> sigh
<kenvandine> i was going to test it :)
<kenvandine> although i already verified with the PPA
<tjaalton> yeah I thought it got past new already
<tjaalton> kenvandine: is accepted now
<kenvandine> tjaalton: great, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-13
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Hi all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and jibel
<duflu> Did time zones change recently?
<duflu> Or am I just confused when Didier doesn't log in super early?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> no change in time zones as far as I'm concerned, it's probably Didier's absence that's confusing you indeed
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> ça va nickel :)
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> Ha. I should have noticed pulseaudio HEAD^ was tagged v12.99.2
<duflu> seb128, going OK. How are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> duflu, or use our version page :)
<seb128> would be nice if it would be possible to filter a specific set of packages you are interested in though
<duflu> I do. Like with bugs and merge requests, just don't subscribe. Poll instead :P
<duflu> Though I subscribe to plenty of bugs already. Just not all
<duflu> seb128, I just remembered we prefer to base our PulseAudio on Debian's pristine-tar. So to avoid branching that a pristine-tar of 12.99 would ideally be put in salsa first
<duflu> .99 is often included there
<seb128> duflu, right
<seb128> marcustomlinson, hey, I'm reviewing the libreoffice update in NEW
<seb128> -help-common has
<seb128> Replaces: libreoffice-common (<< 1:6.1.0~alpha1-1)
<seb128> shouldn't that be updated to the previous version in Ubuntu? e.g 1:6.2.5-0ubuntu1
<seb128> RAOF, hey, there is a new colord 1.4.4 version available, do you think you could do the update when you get some spare cycles?
<RAOF> seb128: Sure! Maybe I'll do that now instead of shouting at this RPi some more!
<seb128> RAOF, sounds good :)
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, Laney
<seb128> hey oSoMoN marcustomlinson Laney, how are you today?
<seb128> jamesh, weekly status update? ;)
<jamesh> seb128: on it.
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good :) which reminds me, libreoffice 6.3.0 was uploaded to eoan last night. Looks like the arm64 build is still busy though...
 * seb128 needs to hack into jasmesh's phone to set up a weekly calendar reminder :)
<marcustomlinson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.3.0-0ubuntu1/+build/17408406
<seb128> marcustomlinson, right, my comment on NEW from earlier is from that update, that's where -help-common was added in Ubuntu right?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: sorry I lost the scrollback
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yes that was added
<seb128> marcustomlinson, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/08/13/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t07:15
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I think you need to update the C/R versions
<seb128> otherwise those are not going to work for Ubuntu user upgrading from 6.2 to current
<seb128> since it's << 6.1
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ah
<marcustomlinson> ok will fix that
<seb128> thx
<seb128> don't upload only for that, as said I need to do the poppler transition and we will need an upload for it
<seb128> but first let me try in a ppa :)
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128!
<GunnarHj> I would like to put language-selector in a repository. Thinking that it would fit here:
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+git
<GunnarHj> but thought I'd ask first.
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, how are you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm fine, thanks. Hope you are too.
<seb128> GunnarHj, sounds good to me to have it in the desktop section yes
<seb128> I'm good yes, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Then I'll make an attempt to put it there - without history, that is.
<Laney> hi duflu oSoMoN seb128 GunnarHj
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> doing alright
<seb128> Laney, I can help this afternoon with the e-d-s transition if that's still needed
<seb128> trying to clear off some other updates this morning still before though
<Laney> you/
<Laney> yes pls
<seb128> k, will do
<Laney> or gnome-desktop rebuilds needed in that silo too
<seb128> k, I will try to help with that as well
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, seb128: sorry I overlooked that when I reviewed the debdiff yesterday, thanks for catching it seb128
<seb128> oSoMoN, np!
<Laney> GunnarHj: is there no proper bzr branch for that?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Nope. Martin killed it some years ago. Not sure why.
<Laney> we had the LP bzr branches then
<seb128> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/language-selector/ubuntu/view/head:/README
<seb128> ubuntu: are the auto imported ones right?
<Laney> they were, don't exist any more
<Laney> GunnarHj: maybe one of the git-ubuntu branches would be an OK one to start from
<Laney> at least you'd get the history as one commit per upload
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, I can try start out from one of those.
<marcustomlinson> seb128: oh so you don't need me to upload a new 1:6.3.0-0ubuntu2 for LO?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, not now, let's wait for the poppler soname change, we need a rebuild anyway
<marcustomlinson> ok
<seb128> we can keep 6.3 in eoan-proposed meanwhile
<Laney> GunnarHj: and the '+source' namespace is probably the right one to be using
<Laney> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/languge-selector
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok. Let's see if I can fix it.
<Laney> neato
<jamesh> Laney: with the e-d-s API break you mentioned, does that affect the D-Bus IPC interface as well as the library ABI?
<jamesh> i.e. is this just a case of getting rid of the old client libraries, or will old apps refuse to talk to new EDS and vice versa?
<Laney> jamesh: The Calendar D-Bus API has changed too: some methods and signals have been renamed
<Laney> I don't know of anything in the archive that talks to that directly - things go via bindings
<jamesh> Laney: so, we've currently got calendar-service and contacts-service snapd interfaces
<Laney> e-d-s does this kind of thing most cycles FWIW
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi, the B/R are wrong and please use (<< 6.3)
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: yes you're right good catch
<jamesh> Laney: we definitely have a gnome-calendar snap, but I don't think we've ever seeded it
<Laney> I'm not sure what they do for Flatpak
<Laney> but e-d-s isn't a stable interface ... probably applications bundle it
<jamesh> I'm not sure how widely it is installed
<jamesh> It has been relatively stable for a while: xenial to bionic has been fine
<jamesh> we've also got a gnome-contacts snap
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hmm :(, please literally use (<< 6.3.0)
<marcustomlinson> okidokie
<ricotz> thx
<ricotz> with epoch ;)
<marcustomlinson> yeah
<Laney> The C ABIs have certainly changed in that timeframe - if the D-Bus API hasn't been affected, then we got lucky
<Laney> that's why the bus names are suffixed with a number
<Laney> AddressBook is at 9 currently ...
<jamesh> I suspect the interfaces would allow a snap built with new client libraries to talk to new EDS without change, since it looks like the versioning is only in bus names rather than interface names
<jamesh> but we will need to decide what to do with the gnome-calendar/gnome-contacts snaps
<jamesh> You can still see some of the CORBA roots in the EDS API design
<GunnarHj> Laney: Good enough?
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+git/language-selector
<Laney> GunnarHj: Looks good from a quick glance
<Trevinho> morning!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Good. I make a change later today and check if it works as expected.
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<duflu> Night Trevinho :)
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, would be nice if you could clear the 3 remaining july cards in trello :)
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Laney, you probably know, when opening a bug on the BTS by sending to submit@ can you include some commands like the blocks one?
<seb128> or can you CC control@? or do you need a follow up email?
<seb128> k, it's meeting time right?
<seb128> startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 13 13:31:15 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: didrocks (out), duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out), laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> \o
<oSoMoN> o/
<Laney> hi
<seb128> k, let's get started, quite some people on holidays atm
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/1740894
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1740894 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "KEY_RFKILL is not passed to userspace" [Low,In progress]
<seb128> That was a failed SRU because it requires systemd change and would make some configs stop working while fixing others
<seb128> I will follow up with OEM
<seb128> that's the only one on this list
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> there is a new split bug for the era thing/gucharmap and seems mathieu/gunnar on looking at it
<seb128> I will just assign to mathieu
<seb128> and that's it for bionic
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> (sorry had some machine hang issue, thx libreoffice build pushing the ssd...)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop here
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same gucharmap era
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the bugs there are assigned
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, your turn, sorry I/we failed to review the ones currently in the board last week
<seb128> post-holidays & pre-ff busy time :/
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> I didn't look at the greyed out stuff yet
<Laney> but in the non greyed stuff most is pre existing from the previous weeks
<Laney> or part of transitions which I think are being handled by others
<Laney> aptdaemon/1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu28: arm64 (log, history), i386 (log, history), ppc64el (log, history)
<Laney> that's the only weird one I think, not sure what is happening there sO i'll make a new card for that one
<Laney> it seems something happened with systemd in proposed while I was away that broke a lot of stuff?
<seb128> yeah, they uploaded 243~rc1
<seb128> which at least hits https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/13272
<seb128> which b_alint raised here/consider as a gdm packaging bug
<seb128> but I didn't look at the details of other issues in the update, I guess foundations is on it...
<Laney> saw a card for that
<Laney> but this was not just test failures in systemd itself
<Laney> tons of other tests were failing
<seb128> we should check with foundations if they are aware of those problems/on it
<Laney> Balint said something in #ubuntu-devel about uploading a new systemd later
<Laney> so I guess it's being worked on
<Laney> bottom line for me was that proposed was a bit weird
<seb128> good, let's wait for then and I will check with him if that's still not good enough
<Laney> hopefully will be recovering
<seb128> ack
<Laney> that's why we have it I guess
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-08-13 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> obvious one from me, but feature freeze is coming next week and we are on a tight schedule at this point
<seb128> at least for the new GNOME uploads
<seb128> also for nvidia UI changes (Olivier is starting on that)
<seb128> and for some dock changes Marco is working on
<seb128> if you have other features you still need to land/feel like we are getting late now is a good time to raise it/discuss our options
<seb128>  
<seb128> that was from me I guess
<seb128> Laney, anything that you feel like need more hands/discussion on the GNOME update front?
<seb128> I think Marco/you/me are mostly on it and know what needs to be done, is that good enough?
<Trevinho> I'm fine with how we're handling it
<Laney> it's OK enough but there are still a fair few more packages to handle
<seb128> right, we have a few people on holidays and I think everyone is busy, if anyone wants to take some time to help with that please just mention it on the channel any time and we can organize
<seb128> oh also
<seb128> jibel, you are back? can you look at the outdated daily ISO?
<seb128> it seems to fail on
<oSoMoN> happy to help with GNOME updates, just let me know which ones
<seb128> 2019-08-05 20:25:16,456 ssh DEBUG: Setting up python (2.7.15~rc1-1) ...
<seb128> 2019-08-05 20:25:16,456 ssh DEBUG: Setting up utah-common (0.19~git20190712.c2af2d5~ubuntu16.04.1) ...
<seb128> 2019-08-05 20:25:16,456 ssh DEBUG: Standard error follows:
<seb128> 2019-08-05 20:25:16,456 ssh DEBUG: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of utah-common:
<seb128> 2019-08-05 20:25:16,456 ssh DEBUG: utah-common depends on python (>= 2.7); however:
<jibel> seb128, yes, I'm back. I promoted latest image to current. But still haven't found the reason of the breakage
<seb128> 2019-08-05 20:25:16,456 ssh DEBUG: Package python is not installed.
<seb128> jibel, ^ that's from the utah log joshua got
<seb128> and it doesn't make any sense to me
<seb128> it installs python and then says it's not available
<seb128> I guess someone needs to log into the env and do those steps by hand and look what's going on
<seb128> jibel, thx
<jibel> yeah, that's a different failure from before my holidays which was a squashfs error
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thx, I will ping after the meeting then
<oSoMoN> ok
<seb128> k
<seb128> any other topics?
<seb128> seems not? let's wrap then
<seb128> thanks team
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 13 13:56:05 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-08-13-13.31.moin.txt
<Laney> seb128: https://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting#control regarding your previous question
<marcustomlinson> thx
<Laney> you can do either of what you suggest
<seb128> Laney, I had that on screen but it was not clear to me if I could include them in the original email sent to submit@
<Laney> yeah you can, if you prefix with Control:
<seb128> ok, thanks for confirming
<Laney> think you have to leave no blank line after the Package: lines and stuff
<seb128> Laney, I uploaded syncevolution and abiword for the eds transition
<Laney> nice one
<Laney> bet the stupid ubuntu only stuff needs work
 * Laney avoided those ones
<Laney> on the ISO stuff
<Laney> how do you get to those errors if you start from https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Eoan/job/ubuntu-eoan-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/ ?
<seb128> Laney, I'm looking at the indicator-datetime and evolution-indicator
<seb128> Laney, good question for jibel, I don't know, the log I had were the ones from joshua and paride
<seb128> Laney, the BTS email seems to have worked :)
<Laney> nice!
<Laney> ok he linked to https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-bionic-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/427/artifact/log/utah-server-debug.log
<Laney> bionic?!?!
<jibel> Laney, https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-eoan-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/99/artifact/log/utah-85730.syslog.log but there is no unmet dep in the log
<jibel> and the late command is successful
<Laney> jibel: thanks, I found those ones too
<Laney> think the python thing might have been a false lead maybe
<jibel> maybe the demotion of python2 to universe broke something
<seb128> that was suggested in some discussions while you were on holidays, it's on the same day it was demoted that it started failing
<seb128> but those tests are on bionic infra so it doesn't make much sense
<seb128> also universe is enabled by default on desktop install so python should be available in the installed system even once demoted
<seb128> weird :/
<Laney> it's a bionic *iso*
<Laney> I don't think that log we got is evidence for that claim
<seb128> yeah, we clearly need more debug info/be able to manually get into the env and see what is wrong there
<jibel> I'm looking at eoan, why are you talking about bionic?
<jibel> there hasn't been any built of bionic since the release of .3
<jibel> and the infra is on 16.04
<Laney> Josh sent an email with a log about python stuff in it, and it was thought this was the failure
<Laney> but I just looked at it and he was talking about bionic for some reason, probably got confused
<jibel> ok
<jibel> build*
<jibel> Laney, it's an error on shutdown. There is a squashfs error that prevents the VM from rebooting.
<jibel> Laney, FTR I triggered a test from jenkins and watched the VM in virtmanager
<Laney> ohh
<Laney> you can just add venonat in virt-manager?
<jibel> yes
<Laney> hah
<Laney> let me try this
<jibel> with the vpn on
<Laney> hmm, not as my user at least, permission denied
<jibel> Laney, once you're connected open the console of utah-85765-...
<jibel> ah let me check what's wrong with your permissions
<Laney> yeah can't use virsh either
<jibel> Laney, try again
<jibel> hold on
<jibel> Laney, try now
<Laney> that works
<Laney> how come you don't need to be in those groups?
<Laney> O_O yeah OK I see those errors now
<jibel> a whole new world opens in front of you ;)
<Laney> don't like it, want to go home
<Laney> nice login screen after restarting the machine ...
<Laney> not really much further
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> was trying to run an old kernel but I can't boot the stupid thing any more
<Laney> ok, well, I got the squashfs error locally now
<jibel> how did you do that?
<Laney> copying the preseed file that utah uses
<Laney> probably somehow triggered by how that does the reboot
<Laney> there were some squashfs changes/problems/something with recent kernels weren't there?
<Laney> jibel: I just got it with a normal install too, ubiquity-dm
<Laney> ok, you can get it by just rebooting an ISO
<Laney> potentially have to wait for snapd to finish seeding
<jibel> Laney, how do you reboot? just clicking "reboot" at the end of installation?
<Laney> jibel: yeah
<Laney> then it doesn't actually reboot, and if you hide plymouth, there those messages are
<jibel> Laney, only from u-dm or also from a live session?
<Laney> done both now
<Laney> live only after waiting for snapd to finish, otherwise I guess that blocks the shutdown long enough to make the unmounting happen nicely or something
<Laney> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qT27YHWTY6/ <- you can get console output if you give "console=tty0 console=ttyS0" and then connect with "virsh console <name of domain>"
<Laney> it's really just boot live session, wait 2 minutes, reboot from the GNOME menu
<Laney> feels like we should be asking the kernel team for help
<jibel> Laney, thanks for your help, I'll file a bug and ask the kernel team
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> guess I should go prune a tree now, see you tomorrow
<jibel> have a nice evening, see you all tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-14
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> oSoMoN, you might have noticed I added high resolution scrolling (Firefox) to the 20.04 ideas doc :)
<oSoMoN> duflu, I hadn't, thanks for the notice
<duflu> On that note, there's about 2 frames latency in mutter between the touch and the actual scroll being displayed. I have fixes for both but only one has landed in time for 3.34 so far
<duflu> That only matters though, if the app does high resolution scrolling
<jibel> hi everyone
<duflu> Hi jibel
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, good morning desktopers
<seb128> duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, making progress on multiple fronts. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> duflu, what are you digging into atm?
<duflu> seb128, just got around to re-fixing an old bug; https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/724
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> ça va bien, et toi?
<duflu> seb128, also the last(?) of the desktop-icons leak fixes landed upstream
<seb128> duflu, ah nice
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va bien :)
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu and seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> marcustomlinson, good news, libreoffice builds fine with the new poppler, no need of code changes :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: \o/ \o/ \o/
<marcustomlinson> seb128: was a pretty major update so that's amazing news
<marcustomlinson> seb128: so to answer your earlier question, I was good, now I'm better :) How are you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: shall I prep a new upload with that Replaces fix then?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, while speaking of new versions, I'm trying to get us uptodate where it makes sense before ff, do you know what's the deal with liborcus 0.15? it was uploaded to experimental in Debian, unsure if we should get it or not?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, @new upload, yes, though I might wait a couple of days to upload that transition
<seb128> I don't want to stack it over the e-d-s one so might want to wait for that one to be uploaded, I needed to check with Laney
<marcustomlinson> seb128: hmm, well we don't need liborcus 0.15 at this very stage. We could SRU it later if necessary perhaps
<seb128> marcustomlinson, is it an unstable/risky version?
<seb128> or do you default to "if it's not needed let's not take it"?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah I'd rather not risk breaking stuff that works last minute
<marcustomlinson> seb128: it was tagged 5 days ago
<seb128> k
<seb128> my approach to the version tracking is "it's usually good to stay close from upstream"
<seb128> especially in LTS-1, you want to get change in that cycle rather than in the LTS cycle if possible
<seb128> give more testing room
<Laney> yo
<seb128> anyway, I'm not pushing for us to update it, I just want to record things so we know if we don't update by choice/decision or if we jsut didn't keep up and we should
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: you're more experienced in this than me
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> marcustomlinson, there is no right/wrong, it's a balance :)
<seb128> if the Debian maintainer put it in experimental that's probably a clue we should be careful about it
<seb128> I will put a note that we wait to see for that one
<seb128> thx marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> yes this ^
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<RAOF> seb128: Once I've checked that the new autopkgtest for `installed-tests` works I'll push colord up to salsa (this may be tomorrow, now). Feel like sponsoring this time tomorrow? :)
<Laney> hey seb128 oSoMoN marcustomlinson & RAOF
<Laney> seb128: I'm good!
<Laney> how's everyone else?
<oSoMoN> I'm good
<RAOF> Hey Laney !
<seb128> RAOF, hey, sure
<seb128> Laney, I'm good!
<marcustomlinson> Laney: ja goed
<Laney> :>
<seb128> Laney, any eta on the e-d-s transition upload? does that need to go with the shell stack or not required? I'm asking in context of starting the poppler transition, I would prefer having stacking them together
<Laney> yes it is required
<Laney> gnome-shell depends on ecal
<seb128> k
<GunnarHj> Good morning all!
<GunnarHj> Laney: I'm back about bug #1839605.
<GunnarHj> As you may have seen on #ubuntu-release it's now in the xenial/bionic/disco new queues, waiting for your blessing.
<ubot5> bug 1839605 in Xenial Backports "Please backport ibus-avro 1.1-0ubuntu1 (universe) from eoan" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839605
<seb128> do you think we might upload this week at this point or rather next?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> need to upload the extensions
<seb128> k
<Laney> Marco needs to give us a fix for the flaky tests
<Laney> could be
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ what's the status of that?
<Laney> but I also need to write some talk slides for guadec, so
<Laney> he doesn't need hassling, it's fine
<seb128> k
<seb128> I might go ahead with poppler then
<seb128> it feels like I've room to get that done before we are reading with GNOME
<seb128> thx Laney
<Laney> check the state of proposed first
<Laney> if that ends up backing up for two weeks we'll have a problem
<Laney> last I looked there were some transitions in progress there
<seb128> there is a libvpx transition that would good to clear off first
<seb128> right
<seb128> I will start by trying to help clearing those then
<seb128> thx Laney, useful hints ;-)
<Laney> and you'll probably get some enemies if you make it harder:p
<Laney> np!
<seb128> Laney, jibel, I was busy with other things so didn't pay full attention yesterday after the meeting, but the ISO test issue is down to "need kernel team input"?
<Laney> yes, and jibe_l said he'd file a bug and talk tot hem
<seb128> great
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> bah, stupid laptop, battery is flat again, co I'm relocating back from coffee place, brb
<duflu> Morning Laney and GunnarHj
<Laney> GunnarHj: Will look later
<Laney> hey duflu
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.
<jibel> Laney, hi, I filed bug 1840122
<ubot5> bug 1840122 in casper (Ubuntu) "System fails to reboot from live session or ubiquity-dm" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840122
<Laney> woot
<seb128> k, back now!
<Laney> jibel: will you follow up with the kernel team or are you expecting foundations to look first since you filed on casper?
<Laney> wb
<seb128> thx :)
<jibel> Laney, I'd start with Foundations
<jibel> Laney, what do you think of this change https://launchpadlibrarian.net/434753737/casper_1.413_1.414.diff.gz ?
<jibel> it changes the way / is mounted and could lead to the umount failure
<Laney> didn't it start before then?
<Laney> does sound interesting though
<Laney> should be possible to try reverting that
<jibel> or 1.412
<jibel> it's the first attempt at fixing the same bug
<jibel> we could try to revert at 1.411
<Laney> sounds like a good idea to try
<seb128> the issues started on jul 16th
<seb128> which is the day casper 1.412/413 was uploaded
<jibel> yeah and it matches 1.412
<seb128> so it would match
<Laney> please do give it a go
<Laney> good finds
<jibel> what's the easiest way to revert casper? extract the initrd, unpack it, downgrade casper, repack everything and boot from it?
<Laney> probably "direct kernel boot" would avoid you having to repack the whole iso
<jibel> yes that's what I meant
<Laney> nod
<jibel> i'll give it a go
<Laney> that's the best way I know of
<Laney> in this case we should have believed the testing :(
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> how does that repack/direct kernel boot work?
<seb128> I'm curious in case I need to try that one day
<seb128> Laney, did you want to handle the new gtk merge/upload to eoan? if not I might have a go to it now
<Laney> you do it please
<seb128> k, thx
<Laney> so you can get the initramfs and kernel out of an iso
<jibel> seb128, you extract the kernel and the initrd from the iso and tells kvm to use these files instead of the ones in the iso
<Laney> and virt-manager has options to use those
<seb128> ah ok, cool
<seb128> thx jibel Laney
<seb128> I didn't know that was an option
<jibel> seb128, qemu has  -kernel= and -initrd= arguments
<seb128> I see, useful to know, thx!
<seb128> Laney, do you remember why we stayed away from the newer tracker previous cycle? iirc there was some technical reason, like transition or some work to do but I don't remember the specifics...
<seb128> jbicha, ^ or if you are around, I think you are the one who handled that back then
<Laney> tracker 2.2?
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you want to maybe handle the gnome-getting-started-docs and gnome-user-docs updates to the new serie? (bonus point if you do it in Debian first/as well, I can do sponsoring ;-)
<Laney> not specifically no
<seb128> Laney, yes
<seb128> k
<Laney> not just due to feature freeze?
<seb128> I don't remember know, I think there was something
<seb128> like work that would need to happen but no-one had time for
<seb128> maybe a MIR, or a split/transition
<Laney> hmm ok, I don't remember, sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> maybe i'm just dreaming
<seb128> let's see if Jeremy walk by at some point and remembers
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/libreoffice-certain-bundled-fonts-are-missing-in-ubuntu/12212
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: cool I'll todo it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, I plan to handle those for Ubuntu. Since there are some significant deltas, we usually bypass Debian, but sure, I can look at Debian too. Where should I put proposed uploads? Mentors?
<seb128> GunnarHj, salsa, e.g https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-getting-started-docs
<seb128> GunnarHj, thx
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, I forgot the repo. ;)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5 has a trivial change requested (mentioning it in case you ddin't see it)
<Trevinho> seb128: ah thanks for the ping
<seb128> np!
<Trevinho> Laney: are you happy with merging that upstream then=?
<Laney> Trevinho: with what?
<Laney> oh that
<Laney> sry didn't read up
<Laney> yeah, did you think about the ordering thing?
<Laney>  folks | 0.11.4-1ubuntv3 | eoan/universe   | source
<Laney> interesting
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, you mean weather what to pick first...
<Trevinho> but I think this should go properly
<Laney> yep
<Laney> happy if you are
<Trevinho> Laney: you saw the small diffs I applied to yours, right?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> I'm sure they are great though
<Laney> got a link?
<Trevinho> Laney: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5/diffs?diff_id=52149&start_sha=7f9dc9dd4c45870ae9d47bd2bcef99550757464e
<Trevinho> Laney: the only thing I'm considering is that... if we're running from a snap probably is better to always priotize things inside the snap
<Laney> yes that's what I meant with ordering
<Laney> diff looks good except for the review comment seb128  pointed out
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I already addressed that
<Trevinho> Laney: so https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5#note_580352
<Laney> I said that in a comment somewhere :p
<Laney> feel free to change it, it's a choice and wasn't sure what the right way was
<Laney> probably snap first indeed
<Trevinho> ok, let me move it down then
<Laney> do test that in case it breaks in some weird way
<jibel> Laney, so with 1.411 I don't get the umount error messages but it still doesn't reboot.
<Trevinho> Laney: looking even more at libnotify still we've some issues around...
<Trevinho> Laney: one reason why I added some reports in my libnotify change was to allow snap writers to figure out what's going on by just seeing the output, but maybe we can ignore this
<Trevinho> Laney: I've pushed another version for libnotify, includes https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5/diffs?diff_id=52719&start_sha=1f6135c96e8221215151ae21282f86766ec1c63f
<Trevinho> so that now desktop files are properly parsed when the case is to just use SNAP_NAME (otherwise it would have happended a /
<Trevinho> and also is fixed the case where an uri is passed
<Laney> that's complicated enough that I have to review it properly, sorry, can't nod this through any more
<Laney> and I'm busy writing slides for guadec now
<Laney> did you remove all the times that function is called with multiple arguments? if so, drop the varargs stuff
<Laney> would prefer it if we were to stick on the gnome 3.33 topic though
<Laney> jibel: nothing to indicate a problem?
<jibel> Laney, no, the other suspect would be your initial guess: kernel 5.0 -> 5.2
<jibel> but I dont see how to revert it in a live session
<jibel> without rebuilding the entire image
<Laney> I dunno either
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I was thinking to remove the va-args thing in fact
<Laney> if it's unused
<Laney> still do have to review it though, not quite clear to me what you've changed, why, what problem it fixes, and why it's better
<seb128> Trevinho, I would suggest not spent more time on that today, I pointed out the trivial code fix this morning it was not to sidetrack you from other things for half the day...
<seb128> other iteration on that can wait next week post ff
<seb128> imho
<Trevinho> yeah, I left that already alone
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> I looked a bit on it just because it have been material for this, but looks not
<seb128> Laney, did you hold on syncing the glib update from Debian? or just didn't look at it?
<Laney> second one, that was only like 2 days ago
<seb128> k, sorry, I'm looking for version that doesn't include the age (maybe would be an useful hint to have in a popover or such)
<seb128> thx :)
<Laney> it's good to test/sync if you want to
<seb128> I'll install it and see how it goes
<seb128> then sync later if it looks ok
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), could you sync vala from debian/exp as well?
<seb128> ricotz, hey, done
<ricotz> seb128, thx
<seb128> ricotz, thank you for handling the update :) shouldn't we move experimental/eoan to 0.45 btw? (and how much does that impact builds/requiring porting work)?
<ricotz> seb128, absolutely, 0.45.90+ would be a recommended version for the upcoming release
<ricotz> I don't know which 3rd-party projects would require patching, everything covered by GNOME builds
<seb128> ricotz, do you plan to update in experimental?
<ricotz> seb128, sure, I can do update salsa repo to 0.46
<seb128> thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-15
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu and seb128
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: Thought it was Friday for a moment, but otherwise, good thanks :P you?
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bien, j’ai dormi plus que d’habitude, et toi?
<seb128> good, it's friday!
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va bien aussi :)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, or sort of, thursday is an holiday and I swapped it for tomorrow :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: oh yes :)
<marcustomlinson> nice
<oSoMoN> same here
<marcustomlinson> seb128: your day off tomorrow isn't on the holiday calendar, naughty naughty
<seb128> marcustomlinson, tell that to my slacker of manager who isn't around this week :p
<marcustomlinson> haha
<duflu> Morning seb128 and marcustomlinson
<seb128> joke aside I can't approve it a formal swap but I can at least add it to the calendar :)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, it is now :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: and balance is restored to the world
<seb128> \o/
<RAOF> Bah! Stupid colord autopkgtest.
<RAOF> Is `# GLib-GIO-DEBUG: _g_io_module_get_default: Found default implementation local (GLocalVfs) for ?gio-vfs?` likely to be the underlying cause of a failure?
<seb128> RAOF, hey, it shouldn't... do you have the full log?
<RAOF> Not to hand, sorry. There wasn't anything else interesting in there as far as I could tell, though.
<RAOF> I guess I'll need to poke a bit deeper too work out what's happening.
<seb128> RAOF, did it fail because of stderr output which isn't allow or what?
<RAOF> No, the test itself fails.
<RAOF> Times out trying to add a profile from a client-provided fd
<seb128> :(
<Laney> ello
<RAOF> Yo, Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> duflu, so, pulseaudio ... I asked the Debian maintainer about the new version, his reply was to add me to the salsa group and tell me I was welcome to update there. Also he said he would be happy to move the vcs on salsa/the same infra as Debian, wdyt?
<duflu> seb128, can you rephrase that last part?
<seb128> duflu, he suggested hosted the ubuntu branch on https://salsa.debian.org/pulseaudio-team/pulseaudio directly
<seb128> rather than launchpad
<seb128> hosting*
 * duflu looks at the Launchpad rep
<duflu> repo
<seb128> https://salsa.debian.org/pulseaudio-team/pulseaudio
<seb128> well I say I would ask around
<seb128> I will rather send an email, I guess it also impact other team since we have snap branches and such
<duflu> seb128, I think we have too many contributors to the Ubuntu branches, and too many Ubuntu branches to bother moving them all to a different server, without good reason
<seb128> duflu, right, good point
<seb128> I will still send an email but I tend to agree with you
<seb128> meanwhile I got access to the Debian vcs, so I will get the update done there
<seb128> then we can update eoan by rebasing
<duflu> seb128, I just wanted to minimise duplication so that meant waiting till a pristine tar (even prerelease) was done
<seb128> right, well I can do that part now
<seb128> so we should be good
<seb128> k, on that note, dropping offline to go back from coffee (stupid laptop battery is already flat agian), brb
<seb128> k, and back
<Laney> hey RAOF seb128 duflu
<Laney> seb128: batteries suck
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> indeed :-/
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! FYI I'm working on the thunderbird 68.0 update
<ricotz> oSoMoN, great :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, would be useful if you join #debian-gnome on OFTC and state there that you are working on an update when you start on one, to avoid work duplication (thanks Laney for pointing that out)
<seb128> (there was no duplication so far so no worry, it's just safer this way)
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, will do
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> I'm calling it a day and disappearing for 4 days, have a great week-end everyone!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-16
<marcustomlinson> morning?
<duflu> Afternoon marcustomlinson, but good morning :)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<Laney> hi hi
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson, you good?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: yeah alright. tired. glad it's friday. you?
<Laney> GunnarHj: ahoy, I'm seeing syncs for ibus-avro; is there any reason not to backport those instead?
<Laney> I'm alright
<Laney> was going to have a lie in, and then the Fedex guy turned up at 07:30
<Laney> boooo
<marcustomlinson> they always come at the wrong time
<marcustomlinson> stop being wrong Fedex
<GunnarHj> Laney: The reason would be three more uploads and that I'm disinclined to ask mapreri again. The difference in practice is the summary in an AppStream file and not important enough to justify more work IMO.
<Laney> GunnarHj: I'll just run backportpackage :-)
<Laney> one of them got (wrongly?) rejected anyway
<GunnarHj> Laney: That *must* be wrongly. I have tested the stable releases back and forth a lot (via PPAs).
<GunnarHj> Laney: Any link to a build log?
<Laney> no, they get built after acceptance
<GunnarHj> Ah, *rejected* !!?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> can't see why unfortunately
<Laney> but it's OK, I'm going to upload -3
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> done donne donnneeeeeeee dooooonnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<GunnarHj> Laney: Seems so. :) Thanks! (Btw, don't forget the binaries in the new queue in a few minutes.)
 * Laney knows
<Laney> really I was putting off working on the gnome-settings-daemon merge for a few minutes
<Laney> FML
<Laney> almost every patch in g-s-d is conflicting this time
<Laney> og.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Power
<Laney> one tiny letter, and it breaks starting up the session
<Laney> unreasonable
<marcustomlinson> oMg
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-10
<callmepk> good morning
<jamesh> hi callmepk 
<callmepk> hey jamesh 
<duflu> Oh, good afternoon callmepk and jamesh 
<callmepk> good afternoon duflu 
<jamesh> hi duflu 
<ricotz> hey desktoppers
<callmepk> hi ricotz 
<duflu> Hi ricotz 
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk jamesh duflu ricotz
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson 
<callmepk> Hi marcustomlinson 
<Laney> happy monday
<jamesh> morning Laney 
<duflu> o/  Laney
<Laney> hey jamesh & duflu
<Laney> hope you had nice weekends
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy cap'n marcustomlinson, how's it going?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: can't complain :) yourself?
<seb128> goood morning desktopers! had a great weekend?
<jamesh> Saturday was pretty nice.  It was raining for most of Sunday though.
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128, weekend was good while it lasted. yours?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, it was okish, couldn't do much or really enjou with 37°C
<marcustomlinson> oh man, yeah that's shutdown climate
<duflu> Morning seb128. Half nice, half biblical storms here
<seb128> same today and tomorrow is even a bit warmer, going to melt on front of the computer
<duflu> Although that means free car wash
<marcustomlinson> apparently biblical storms are hitting us from tomorrow
<seb128> duflu, urg, I hope you are alright? no house damage?
<duflu> Not /today/. I've had enough in the past that it will be a while on average till more leaks emerge
<Laney> moin seb128 
<Laney> marcustomlinson: good, nice sunny weekend in the park / allotment / pub garden!
<jamesh> Forecast says the weather should be fine Tuesday through Friday, and then raining again for the weekend
<marcustomlinson> typical
<seb128> hey Laney!
<jamesh> They're getting reverse waterfalls in the eastern states: https://twitter.com/7NewsSydney/status/1292612567416807424
<duflu> Err, yes. An actual reverse waterfall
<duflu> Because we're upside down
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! Looking at the verification of libfprint: I see there were some 'unrelated' issues reported in LP: #1881380 - just wanted to make sure: is that a regression? Or was that issue already there and unrelated to the upload?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1881380 in libfprint (Ubuntu Focal) "fprintd-enroll fails on fresh install of xubuntu 20.04 with an USB UPEK reader" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1881380
<seb128> bah, unattendeed-upgrade is really annoying, I might just end up uninstalling it
<seb128> I'm waiting for 10 minutes now to be able to dpkg -i that update to test it
<seb128> there is also no estimate of when it's going to be done and what it's doing
<Laney> :(
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hey kenvandine i hope you had a nice weekend
<kenvandine> i did, hope you did the same
<hellsworth> yep slept in the mountains and it was lovely :)
<marcustomlinson> hey kenvandine and hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi there marcustomlinson 
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi :)
<hellsworth> hi there ricotz 
<ricotz> while there was gcc10 update I have restarted the libreoffice 7 armhf build -- https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+build/19784228
<hellsworth> i'm going to finish the manual test plan today.. so far though LO 7 looks good
<ricotz> I am hoping this won't fail on gcc "segfaulting" 
<hellsworth> fingers crossed
<ricotz> hellsworth, regarding 6.4.6~rc2 is went well here https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/11508831/+listing-archive-extra
<hellsworth> ok great thanks!
<ricotz> hellsworth, did you figure out the yaru icon theme thing?
<hellsworth> not yet
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> hellsworth, of course there is an ubuntu-groovy-7.0 branch now :)
<hellsworth> ok cool thank you for that!!
<hellsworth> i'll finish up the testing, update you, and hopfully get a final build going tonight..
<ricotz> alrighty :), I probably will be offline by then
<hellsworth> Laney: all of the http links (like the one here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201243/downloads) go to a 404.. do you know who would maintain these pages?
<hellsworth> kenvandine: would you pretty please run some autopkgtest links for me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WDcGQ6hdcF/
<kenvandine> hellsworth: of course
<hellsworth> so many armhf failures!
<hellsworth> thanks
<kenvandine> hellsworth: done
<hellsworth> +1
 * kenvandine suddenly want a groovy shirt styled after austin powers :)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<hellsworth> kenvandine: could you please launch some libreoffice 6.4.6 for focal autopkgtests for me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4KrHs4QXP/
<kenvandine> Sure
<kenvandine> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=hellsworth/libreoffice6&trigger=libreoffice/1:6.4.6~rc2-0ubuntu0.20.04.1
<hellsworth> yep looks right
<hellsworth> did it not work?
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> copy paste bug
<hellsworth> oh wrong window :)
<kenvandine> You submitted an invalid request: libreoffice/1:6.4.6~rc2-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 is not published in PPA hellsworth/libreoffice6 focal
<hellsworth> oh dangit it's that darn publishing time again
<kenvandine> yeah
<hellsworth> i need things to be instantaneous :)
<kenvandine> i'll try again after dinner :)
<hellsworth> ok thanks so much :)
 * kenvandine goes back to the wok
<hellsworth> actually kenvandine don't bother launching those tests.. i thought 6.4.6 was released already but it should be later this week, so no use in running the tests just yet.
<kenvandine> Ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-11
<callmepk> good morning
<callmepk> Hi sarnold 
<duflu> Morning callmepk and sarnold 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<sarnold> hey duflu :)
<Laney> OMG
<Laney> forgot to do my weekly update!
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<Maik_aD> good morning seb128
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson , how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing ok thanks, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128 hey marcustomlinson 
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm arlight but melting a bit, waiting for the heatwave to be over
<duflu> Hi Laney, Maik_aD and marcustomlinson 
<Maik_aD> o/
<seb128> 35°C isn't a land temperature, need water, also not a computer one
<seb128> hey Laney 
<duflu> Now that would be nice
<seb128> hey Maik_aD 
<marcustomlinson> yo Maik_aD, Laney and duflu
<Wimpress> Hello desktoppers o/
<Wimpress> Whose melting?
<Wimpress> Err, predictive text.
<hellsworth> good morning folks
<hellsworth> not melting here Wimpress .. i actually have a sweater on but the high today is 34 :)
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 11 13:31:29 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call: did_rocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSo_MoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, Trev_inho, robert_ancell, callmepk
<hellsworth> \o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<luna_> o/
<kenvandine>  o/
<callmepk> o/
<Wimpress> Hiya :-)
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<luna_> having extreme headache however and tabbing around in irssi, so not sure i really will attend however :P
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1888505
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1888505 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Two-finger touchpad zoom extremely sensitive" [Low,New]
<hellsworth> oh oops i forgot to untag the lo one
<Wimpress> :-)
<hellsworth> i think i untag'd the others though
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1838152
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838152 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell freezes on notification arrival (fixed upstream)" [Undecided,New]
<hellsworth> this 1888505 still nees some attention from me so please skip it
 * Wimpress eyes popey 
<seb128> (hey, sorry a bit late but I'm around now)
<seb128> -1 from me to rls nominate this one but a nice target of opportunity to maybe include the fix in a SRU when we do one
<Wimpress> Who can determine if #1838152 is something we can backport to Bionic?
<seb128> Tre_vinho probably but he's off until eow
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> How should that one be tagged?
<Wimpress> Or assigned?
<seb128> depend of the consensus
<seb128> I vote -1 but we didn't hear from others
<Laney> notfixing sounds good
<seb128> Wimpress, tag rls-bb-notfixing then
<Laney> make a trello card for Marco to cherry pick it to git if you want
<Wimpress> Wilco
<Laney> but there's no guarantee of timing
<Wimpress> seb128 or Laney please make a card for it. Lets do a quick look see if it is a quick fox for Bionic.
<seb128> k
<Wimpress> *fix
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Everything looks like it has owners there.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1880508
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1880508 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-340 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules', which is also in package nvidia-kernel-common-440 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> definitely, upgrade failures are terrible, tseliot ^- can you take the assignment?
<seb128> (https://trello.com/c/PxWxI7Hy/217-investigate-cherry-picking-the-fix-for-bug-1838152-to-bionic for the previous bug)
<Wimpress> seb128: You tagged that one. Looks like something tseliot might be interested in?
<seb128> +1 from me
<seb128> there is a stack of file conflicts on nvdia packages
<Wimpress> Given .1 is out, this looks like something we should action.
<seb128> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<seb128> right
<Wimpress> Erk. 
<seb128> so yeah, let's assign to tseliot 
<Laney> target to focal, assign all the tasks
<tseliot> Laney: it's on my list. I'll take care of it when I am back from the holidays
<Wimpress> tseliot: I've assigned you. If you feel that is incorrect, let me know.
<seb128> tseliot, thanks, and stop doing IRC during holidays! :)
<Wimpress> tseliot: Sorry to interrupt your vacation.
<tseliot> Wimpress: thanks
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<tseliot> I'll be off tomorrow, but I'm already booked for today ;)
<Wimpress> Have fun!
<tseliot> (I'll be back next week)
<tseliot> thanks
<Wimpress> OK, what to do about all those Yaru bugs?
<seb128> nothing?
<seb128> they are fix commited
<Wimpress> Oh, they are.
<Wimpress> Just spotted that.
<seb128> SRU just needs to be verified, if you want to help just verify some of the fixes
<seb128> that will allow it to migrate, makes user happy and get those lines closed :)
<Wimpress> Sure thing. I'll see what community verification I can rustle up.
<Wimpress> I'll skip the spice bug. We know about that one.
<seb128> right
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1853331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853331 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Focal) "nm-applet assertion failure manipulating widgets" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> OK, ignore that one too.
<luna_> maybe can help to verifiy the easy Yaru bugs liks icons in Lollypop etc :p 
<Wimpress> The rest all look good. 
<seb128> luna_, that would be nice, thanks!
<Wimpress> Did I miss anything?
<seb128> I don't think so
<Wimpress> Thanks luna_ that would be great.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<luna_> so install the latest focal and lollypop and look if it uses the right icons?
<Wimpress> gg-incoming looks good.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> As does gg-tracking
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> luna_, if that's the testcase :)
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> Oh my gosh
<hellsworth> :)
<seb128> lot of things blocked on the icu transition
<luna_> seb128: it is, testing in a VM atm :) 
<Wimpress> I was just mentally doing the reverse depends, and got to icu :-)
<seb128> there aren't lot of actions needed
<Wimpress> Yeah.
<seb128> the suitesparse/armhf build issue might need investigating
<Wimpress> Anything is there we do want to focus on?
<seb128> still libreoffice/armhf flakyness and retries, that's usual
<seb128> otherwise no work needed atm from what I can tell
<Wimpress> Any way we can set an approved list of auto retry for packages on arm* ?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<Wimpress> Well, we know LO sometimes just needs a prod to rebuild.
<kenvandine> often
<hellsworth> yes we rebuilt yesterday...
<seb128> I wonder if we should simply stop trying libreoffice/armhf autopkgtests
<hellsworth> i guess millionth time is the charm
<Wimpress> Can we automate a retry on LO and other packages where a retry often resolves the issue.
<seb128> they DoS the infra and delay things often by weeks
<seb128> but probably not a discussion to have now as a team meeting adhock
<hellsworth> seb128: are you proposing that we disable the armhf LO tests all together?
<hellsworth> right..
<seb128> no, the build is happening once
<seb128> autopkgtests are triggered by random uploads
<Wimpress> OK, something for a team discussion then.
<seb128> it's annoying to have e.g gstreamer blocked for a week because the armhf tests queue has days of backlogs and then you get the armhf libreoffice test failing after a day
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-11 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> and then the retry kick you another 3 days down the road waiting
<kenvandine> is arm64 more reliable?
<Laney> FTBFS report
<hellsworth> i totally hear you seb128 
<Wimpress> I bet
<Laney> do we need to assign some items from that?
<hellsworth> i'd say that lately arm64 has certainly been more reliable
<Laney> or is it already happening ok?
<seb128> I handled 11 or the 18
<seb128> 3 are waiting for Debian uploads
<hellsworth> i need more discussion with you folks to get a clearer picture of what i need to do there
<seb128> so it's sort of hanlded
<seb128> I will ping/card people about the remaining ones if needed
<Wimpress> hellsworth: duly noted
<Wimpress> Anyone have anything else?
<Laney> ok
<seb128> (https://people.canonical.com/~doko/ftbfs-report/test-rebuild-20200728-groovy-groovy.html#desktop-packages for reference)
<Wimpress> Thanks seb128 
<seb128> I wish that would auto refresh/pick up new versions though
<seb128> kenvandine, can you ask maybe robert_ancell to look at the snapd-glib from ^
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> ANy other topics?
<seb128> other topic, people probably noticed but I started on GNOME 3.37 updates
<seb128> help is welcome
<seb128> I will restore the trello to help synchronizing
<Laney> 👍
<Laney> hopefully can by thursday/friday
<seb128> there are some made for you :p
<Wimpress> I'm PTO Friday.
<Wimpress> FYI ^
<seb128> (gnome-session / g-s-d have some reworking on the systemd units)
<seb128> Marco started on the shell stack but he's off until eow
<Wimpress> Are we done?
<seb128> I think so
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone!
<seb128> thanks!
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 11 14:05:14 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-08-11-13.31.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: did autopkgtests pass in your PPA then fail in archive?
<hellsworth> yes
<luna_> seb128: Wimpress: http://imgur.com/a/jgdEPIs
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=armhf&package=libreoffice&ppa=hellsworth/libreoffice1&trigger=libreoffice/1:6.4.5-0ubuntu1 is the armhf test that passed in my ppa
<Wimpress> luna_: #winning
<Laney> There is the entire spectrum of options available before you decide to disable the tests on armhf entirely
<Laney> e.g. run any particular subset of them
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: ah. well you can disable certain tests
<hellsworth> Laney: I'd like to hear more..
<hellsworth> disabling tests seems like a heavy hammer
<marcustomlinson> right, listen to Laney's wisdoms
<hellsworth> :)
<luna_> sadly missed most that you talked about in the end however, as i am having headache and my computer crashed :p
<Laney> I mean it'd need someone who knows what they actually do
<luna_> think i am gonna go shower and have a rest, but that seemd like an easy task to test 
<Laney> but perhaps some of them are more nice to have
<hellsworth> i honestly don't know what the uicheck* tests do but i could look into them
<Laney> In general armhf is interesting to us though and it's good for us to know that our stuff works there
<Laney> maybe start by getting the timestamps out of a log and seeing how the spread of runtimes looks like?
<luna_> cyas
<hellsworth> but it's not just one uicheck test that fails frequently. it's always one of them though
<hellsworth> in this case, it looks like unapplying a patch causes a make error. must be bogus though because it passed in my ppa
<hellsworth> but ok i'll spend some time with the uicheck tests today on armhf to get a better feeling for them and see if we can keep them. maybe just some tweak is needed
<Laney> part of the problem I reckon is that when we end up with 3 running on the same node they all make each other slow
<Laney> and that causes them to flake out or timeout
<hellsworth> Laney: marcustomlinson seb128 would it be useful to jump on a call either today or tomorrow to discuss options so we can move past the current libreoffice armhf blockage?
<Laney> so making them less heavy on the host would help there, if that's a correct analysis
<hellsworth> hmm but is there a way to choose the builder?
<Laney> no, I'm thinking like, look into parallelism if that's too high or whatever
<Laney> or any way to reduce the CPU load, dunno
<Laney> we could have a call tomorrow if you wanna, sure
<hellsworth> yes i do think it would be benificial for me
<hellsworth> how bout https://time.is/compare/0800AM_12_Aug_2020_in_MT/London/France
<hellsworth> i'll send out an invite..
<hellsworth> but still do some parallelism digging today for context
<Laney> I can imagine how you could have a 'big' packages thing for lxd tests like we have for the cloud ones, which would mean that e.g. libreoffice could get its own node
<Laney> that would be an alternative way to look at this from the infrastructure end
<Laney> I could mentor someone who wanted to look into that, if their management agreed ;-)
<hellsworth> well it sounds worth considering
<seb128> I'm fine with an hangout tomorrow
<hellsworth> thank you so much both for your time
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: is on there too in case he's up for a hangout as well :)
<Laney> who doesn't love a hangout
<marcustomlinson> not me!!!
<marcustomlinson> I mean, I don't NOT love it
<marcustomlinson> confusing
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: sure, although I'll probably learn more than I can teach :)
<hellsworth> good then we shall have a grand time tomorrow morning :)
<RikMills> uicheck-sc FAIL non-zero exit status 2
<RikMills> current libreoffixe armhf test is going to fail as well :(
<RikMills> *libreoffice
<Laney> sux
<hellsworth> RikMills: why do you say the current libreoffice armhf test will fail too? this test has passed on the same package in a ppa so it has passed before.
<RikMills> hellsworth: because I happened to see the log on the 'running' page when a test failure was showing there
<hellsworth> oh i see
<RikMills> I was half watching it as the fails are blocking my entire KDE frameworks stack
<Laney> you know, 6.4.5 has not actually passed on armhf http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libreoffice/groovy/armhf
<Laney> so maybe there is a real problem?
<seb128> it did on focal though (so maybe if it's an issue it's another component that created the problem)
<seb128> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libreoffice/focal/armhf
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> the failure seems suspiciously consistent
<seb128> I was just mentioning it as a data point
<RikMills> I was pondering that, and thinking how I could do some triggers so my stuff gets 6.4.4 tested
<Laney> Binary URP bridge already disposed
<Laney> hellsworth: ^- can you look at that a little bit perhaps?
<Laney> you should be able to run with --test-name uicheck-sc --shell-fail
<Laney> there's a problem with them being slow and restarting/etc but I'm now suspicious there is a real problem too
<hellsworth> i swear it passed at least once
<hellsworth> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-groovy-hellsworth-libreoffice1/groovy/armhf/libr/libreoffice/20200727_011753_62ae5@/log.gz
<hellsworth> i will look for any pattern between the failures
<Laney> it seems to be a few lines up, some chuntering about URP whatever that is
<Laney> interesting if it passed before though, so if something did change in groovy it might provide a window for when that happened
<hellsworth> good point
<hellsworth> Binary URP should be shortened to burp
<sarnold> excellent proposal
<ItzSwirlz> o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-12
<KGB-0> orca pristine-tar 99f7673 Samuel Thibault orca_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz.delta orca_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for orca_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3L0s
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable 71445ee Joanmarie Diggs README.md configure.ac * Post-release version bump * https://deb.li/3Xr70
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable 3be5b5b Joanmarie Diggs src/orca/scripts/ apps/SeaMonkey/script.py apps/Thunderbird/script.py web/script.py * Fix regression reading content resulting from cherry-pick * https://deb.li/Jrzz
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable 1c6a890 Joanmarie Diggs NEWS README.md configure.ac * Release prep * https://deb.li/3mAUs
<KGB-0> orca upstream/stable 0061024 Samuel Thibault (12 files in 6 dirs) * New upstream version 3.36.5 * https://deb.li/3Ubsv
<KGB-0> orca tags 2b2d3d8 Samuel Thibault upstream/3.36.5 * Upstream version 3.36.5 * https://deb.li/3ONSU
<duflu> And the day came. I need mozjs78 to build upstream now
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<Laney> yo
<marcustomlinson> yo Laney
<RikMills> morning
<RikMills> libreoffice armhf tests overnight look much more like some regression with 6.4.5
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<luna_> morning
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<duflu> Morning Laney, RikMills, seb128, luna_, ricotz 
<seb128> hey duflu , Laney, luna_ , ricotz , marcustomlinson , how is everyone today?
<duflu> seb128, going well, I guess. Any cooler for you now?
 * duflu asks as he turns the heater on again
<seb128> not really but it's supposed to rain and cool down today, fingers crossed!
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson ricotz luna_ ricotz duflu seb128 
<Laney> got to go beg the security team to review libjcat /o\
<Laney> looks like we have a bug that let it migrate
<seb128> fun
<jamesh> fwiw, a fwupd with jcat support will probably break the snap-store snap
<jamesh> maybe having an up-to-date libfwupd inside the sandbox will fix things
<seb128> jamesh, thanks, I created a trello card for that now, https://trello.com/c/KSS71PdN/218-update-snap-store-for-the-new-fwupd
<seb128> jamesh, also could be tricky, if we update libfwupd is it still going to work on focal which has the old fwupd?
<jamesh> seb128: upstream seems to think so, but we haven't tested it
<seb128> the snap needs to work with the old and the new versions since it's the same snap being used on different Ubuntu series
<seb128> k
<jamesh> I just know about the "old library, new daemon" incompatibility from when Mario was trying to get the snap-store snap to talk to the snapped fwupd
<seb128> k
<seb128> jamesh, btw you are not on the team trello board?
<seb128> how did you manage to escape? :p
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128, doing well. the house is super quiet now, my son is back to school after 5 months at home
<jamesh> no idea
<seb128> marcustomlinson, lucky!
<jamesh> I'm on the other board
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah so glad. just 2 days a week for now, but anything is so much better than nothing
<duflu> Oh, my improved fragment shader is in mutter 3.36.4. That's a bonus. I've been telling people nothing of performance interest was in that
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm looking forward the time I've quiet days at work again
<hellswor1> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> hey hellswor1
<hellswor1> hey guys i'm ok thanks :)
<hellswor1> marcustomlinson: since the LO 7 armhf is still building in my ppa i was goingto ask you to run the autopkgtest on rico's prereleases ppa build but it looks like the armhf build failed there (dpkg-buildpackage died)
<marcustomlinson> hellswor1: no worries, whenever you have a build that's ready
<hellsworth> (no idea how i was hellswor1)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, I don't know if trello notifications reach you properly, but in case they don't, https://trello.com/c/KSS71PdN/218-update-snap-store-for-the-new-fwupd
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah, i saw that
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> np!
<ricotz> hey kenvandine hellsworth 
<ricotz> seb128, hi, could you sponsor this to the focal queue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1891318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1891318 in vala (Ubuntu) " [SRU] Update to vala 0.48.9 in focal " [Undecided,New]
<hellsworth> Laney: ricotz hey
<hellsworth> ha didn't mean to ping laney there
<seb128> ricotz, hey, alright, let me add that to my backlog for the remaining of the day :-)
<ricotz> seb128, ty :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: question regarding package updates (https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html)
<marcustomlinson> is there a trello board/cards for things so that we don't duplicate work
<marcustomlinson> or rather, what's the process in taking one of those?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, no, though we do set one up for new GNOME to make things easier
<seb128> marcustomlinson, usually it's 'click on the 'Open bug...' from the status column, that had the proper tag for the report to pick it up
<seb128> had->add
<seb128> see e.g fontconfig that has a bug reference
<seb128> also mentioning it here doesn't hurt
<seb128> marcustomlinson, are you looking at some specific update? do you want to help with GNOME?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah I've got some time to help
<marcustomlinson> was looking at orca
<seb128> marcustomlinson, ah, good one
<seb128> I'm pretty sure you are not going to conflict on that one :-)
<marcustomlinson> in that one's case the "Open bug" link opens one for a focal sru
<marcustomlinson> I mean for "3.36.5" that is
<seb128> vte / gnome-terminal if you want suggestion for what to do next
<seb128> marcustomlinson, we still target 3.36 as stable and 3.37as unstable, that's only an initial title value you can edit it
<seb128> see the upstream version column
<seb128> 3.36.5 / 3.37.90
<seb128> that's stable / unstable
<seb128> we default to stable but just adapt the title
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ok so I'm going to merge tag 3.37.90 into ubuntu/master on orca and that goes to groovy
<seb128> marcustomlinson, did you do updates before? are you familiar with the workflow?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git
<seb128> marcustomlinson, but basically in that case you want to fork https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/orca
<seb128> checkout ubuntu/master
<seb128> and merge debian/experimental
<marcustomlinson> is it not cleaner to merge tags?
<marcustomlinson> /safer
<seb128> yes
<seb128> so debian/3.37.90-1
<marcustomlinson> ok thanks for the link, I've not done this before but I think I know the process, will read first in any case
<seb128> you want to merge the packaging since Debian already updated that
<seb128> not the upstream tag
<marcustomlinson> right I meant debian/3.37.90-1
<seb128> marcustomlinson, feel free to ask here if you have any question, and thanks a lot for helping with those!
<seb128> k, good :)
<marcustomlinson> well I haven't helped yet ;)
<luna_> No Daily Groovy image today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm going to have to fork and PR for that project as I'm not a member. Should I be a member?
<jibel> luna_, no, it failed to build due to dependency issues cf https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/groovy/ubuntu/
<seb128> luna_, there was an archive problem earlier which made the iso build fail, L_aney fixed it
<seb128> tomorrow should give a new one
<seb128> :a
<seb128> marcustomlinson, member comes with permissions to commit to the official packaging vcs, you need to earn enough trust to get that
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ok fair
<seb128> marcustomlinson, which you are on you way of getting if you starting picking up some of the updates :-)
<luna_> jibel: seb128: Laney: alright thanks for the information :) 
 * Laney did nothing
<seb128> outside of fixing the migration bug and the archive state... :-)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> well, it was my bug that broke it initially
<Laney> so -100 + 100 -> nothing :p
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh , any opinion on what xdg-desktop-portal serie we want in G? debian/experimental has 1.7, we should sync that before feature freeze if that's what we are at
<kenvandine> 'we need to check when 1.8 is due to be released
<seb128> they use stable/unstable alternate versioning?
<seb128> 1.7 is unstable?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> k, well if you know who to ask that would be useful
<seb128> I wonder if we want to aim for tracker3, seems a bit late in the cycle even if GNOME seems to try to sneak that in for 3.38 :-/
<kenvandine> ahayzen: do you know when the next stable series will be bumped for xdg-desktop-portals and flatpak?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hmm, flatpak 1.8 was just released in July before alex went on holiday, normally xdg-desktop-portal is bumped at the same time, but seems it hasn't. You'll want to talk to mclasen to find out his plans :-)
<ricotz> hellsworth, afaics, the last resort would be use gcc-9 on armhf for libreffice in groovy
<hellsworth> you're talking about the 7.0 builds that keep failing on armhf?
<ricotz> hellsworth, yes, seems to be random and seeing a compiler ICE is not a good sign - /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/dbaccess/source/core/api/StaticSet.cxx:47:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<hellsworth> and there's also the 6.4.5 (groovy) autopkgtests that are failing on armhf only. looks like an actual problem (chatted with seb,laney,marcus about it earlier today). we were hoping that 7.0 armhf autopkgtests might have magically fixed the problem but the builds don't even pass
<hellsworth> gross
<ricotz> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493173941/buildlog_ubuntu-groovy-armhf.libreoffice_1%3A7.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu0.20.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> I would assume the test failure might be a symptom of this compiler issue
<ricotz> e.g. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1859588
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1859588 in gcc "LibreOffice FTBFS with internal compiler error" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<hellsworth> could be. the test failure is new in 6.4.5 (although doesn't happen on focal) and is either the binary urp bridge (uno bridge between python and LO APIs) crashing or is libreoffice crashing while a whole bunch of dialogs are opened as part of the uitests
<hellsworth> and looking at this log you linked to i see just up one line: 
<hellsworth> /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/dbaccess/source/core/api/StaticSet.cxx: In member function ‘virtual com::sun::star::uno::Any dbaccess::OStaticSet::getBookmark()’:
<hellsworth> that com::sun::star::uno is to fault in the tests as well
<hellsworth> nice redhat link find
<hellsworth> interesting that this bug was filed for building on x86_64 though when we only see it on armhf
<ricotz> jfy the source packages in the ppa for focal and groovy are identical
<ricotz> (so my bet stays on gcc 10)
<ricotz> hellsworth, I don't think the mentioned redhat bug is related to the current issue
<hellsworth> ricotz: the redhat link looks related to gcc10 too though.
<hellsworth> Laney: marcustomlinson ok now my rpi 3B+ has groovy server and 6.4.5 installed from proposed.. going to try the autopkgtest to reproduce the error
<hellsworth> i went off down the wrong (mate) path for a while
<hellsworth> ricotz: i feel like using gcc9 is not a real option
<hellsworth> so we just have to find a solution with gcc 10.2.0
<ricotz> hellsworth, ack
<hellsworth> Laney: well local autopkgtests don't seem to work and i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong.. the pi has lxd setup and with the command you gave this is the output i get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hrYz6hxgdF/
<KGB-0> gnome-shell tags 554e94a Simon McVittie upstream/3.36.5 * Upstream version 3.36.5 * https://deb.li/3wJd
<KGB-0> gnome-shell pristine-tar 1f2c840 Simon McVittie gnome-shell_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-shell_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3vvHN
<KGB-0> gnome-shell pristine-tar 6a4e5aa Simon McVittie gnome-shell_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz.id * Merge remote-tracking branch 'origin/pristine-tar' into pristine-tar * https://deb.li/hvmc
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 4abb56a Simon McVittie * pushed 28 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3SwQy
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 6b86b6a Sebastian Keller js/ui/iconGrid.js * iconGrid: Account for non-icon content and padding/spacing when scaling * https://deb.li/o0uG
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 1e87315 Olivier Fourdan js/ui/popupMenu.js * popupMenu: Handle keypress if numlock is enabled * https://deb.li/igHSM
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 7097796 Michael Catanzaro js/ui/ background.js layout.js * Delay login animation until after wallpaper has loaded * https://deb.li/OuUI
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 5f50985 Florian Müllner js/ui/background.js * backgroundManager: Always emit 'loaded' signal * https://deb.li/3hH1A
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 8f6c64f Robert Mader js/ui/workspacesView.js * Revert "workspacesView: Only animate on show() when geometries are already set" * https://deb.li/8wFe
<xnox> seb128:  is there VCS for ubuntu's plymouth packaging? i have a slight improvement to send for the fsckd progress.
<xnox> seb128:  or is it simply "upload into the archive"?
<seb128> xnox, I'm not aware of a Vcs, we should probably set one up, but just upload for now
<xnox> seb128:  well, there is one in proposed now, maybe it should migrate first?
<xnox> hm but that's "just" systemd tests?
<seb128> xnox, rbalint said earlier he has a systemd fix pending upload
<xnox> my patch is small / cosmetic, thus i'll just upload it and will keep an eye on autopkgtests
<xnox> and like retrigger them after systemd migrates
<seb128> xnox, thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-13
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<jibel> cpaelzer, I pushed a fix for bug 1856574 . Should I resubscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel and duflu
<jibel> hi marcustomlinson 
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1856574 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856574). The error has been logged
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> o/  seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu , how are you?
<jibel> salut seb128 
<duflu> seb128, I'm well, you?
<seb128> lut jibel, comment ça va ?
<seb128> duflu, I'm alright, it was a bit less warm this night and I slept better
<jibel> seb128, ça va bien, osomon est venu passer quelques jours à la maison, c'était sympa. Et le temps est redevenu plus supportable. 
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<seb128> jibel, c'est sympa une halte comme ça :-)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah alright, you?
<jibel> seb128, tu es le bienvenu aussi si jamais vous passez en bretagne
<cpaelzer> jibel: that LGTM, I can sponsor it if you want
<cpaelzer> jibel: your test build is for 1.6.1
<cpaelzer> the current package is 1.6.0
<cpaelzer> do you want me to review/sponsor the fix on top of 1.6.0 or is there a full 1.6.1 to come?
<cpaelzer> in the latter case you might want someoen with more context knowledge
<cpaelzer> arr
<cpaelzer> this is native - so the cahnge makes it 1.6.1
 * cpaelzer crawls out of his own trap :-)
<cpaelzer> the very noisy diff made me nervous https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493259121/autopilot-gtk_1.6.0_1.6.1.diff.gz
<cpaelzer> but the fix https://git.launchpad.net/autopilot-gtk/commit/?id=00d7a3d7111cdca00b949bfa9c315781e6701328 LGTM and I'd sponsor that if you want
<cpaelzer> do you ?
<jibel> cpaelzer, that's weird
<jibel> cpaelzer, can you just sponsor the fix then, i'll have a look at this strange diff
<cpaelzer> yes
<cpaelzer> and I'll do my own check build before sponsoring
<jibel> looks like a direct upload not committed t o git
<cpaelzer> just to be sure
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm alright, slept better this night!
<Laney> moin
<seb128> jibel, merci pour l'offre, je la garde sous le coude si jamais on passe dans ta région ;-)
<seb128> hey Laney , how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good to hear!
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> hellsworth: you typoed the commandline, --apt-pocket=proposed:src:libreoffice -> --apt-pocket=proposed=src:libreoffice
<Laney> moin seb128 marcustomlinson 
<Laney> I'm alright
<Laney> some jerk of a mosquito bit me though, itchyyyyy
<seb128> jibel, cpaelzer, the diff noise seems to be mostly .git being included in the update for some reason and then one commit which was probably missing from the vcs
<seb128> Laney, we have been dealing with those for a few nights, really annoying
<jibel> cpaelzer, actually it's sample git hooks that shouldn't have been uploaded. But there is still one diff in hello_color.ui that shouldn't be there
<seb128> waking every hour to the bzzzz sound near your head
<cpaelzer> jibel: a test build wit hjust the fix worked welll
<cpaelzer> jibel: I'll upload it
<jibel> cpaelzer, great, thanks
<cpaelzer> jibel: maybe set a marker to check tomorrow if everything worked out as planned?
<jibel> cpaelzer, yes, I'll do that.
<duflu> Morning Laney
<jamesh> Laney: I worked out why my "GDM on Ubuntu Core" prototype was running the greeter under X11: I didn't have Xwayland installed
<Laney> hey duflu jamesh 
<Laney> ah!
<Laney> how come that wasn't more obvious in the log?
<jamesh> because it doesn't log anything for this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/-/blob/master/daemon/gdm-local-display-factory.c#L200
<Laney> oho, this shortcuts the "try wayland, fail, try X" path completely
<jamesh> This is the commit that introduced the check: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/-/commit/9ab95809ddd201c2c8b030a814287c3be73d03be
<Laney> fair enough, although a log message might be warranted
<Laney> still, good find
<KGB-1> mutter pristine-tar 7fa8c24 Simon McVittie mutter_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz.delta mutter_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mutter_3.36.5.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3oAuM
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 8456674 Simon McVittie * pushed 21 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3zQaN
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x b1d4582 Jonas Ådahl src/backends/meta-screen-cast-window-stream-src.c * screen-cast/window-stream-src: Fix indentation * https://deb.li/3g6JV
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 92db890 Jonas Ådahl src/backends/ meta-screen-cast-monitor-stream-src.c meta-screen-cast-stream-src.c meta-screen-cast-stream-src.h meta-screen-cast-window-stream-src.c * screen-cast/src: Add flag to maybe_record() * https://deb.li/iOE4g
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x cf88d64 Jonas Ådahl src/backends/ meta-screen-cast-monitor-stream-src.c meta-screen-cast-stream-src.c meta-screen-cast-stream-src.h meta-screen-cast-window-stream-src.c * screen-cast: Let the reason for recording determine what to record * https://deb.li/NQnv
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 2d89959 Jonas Ådahl src/backends/ meta-screen-cast-monitor-stream-src.c meta-screen-cast-stream-src.c meta-screen-cast-stream-src.h meta-screen-cast-window-stream-src.c * screen-cast/src: Make record functions return an error when failing * https://deb.li/igzdn
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 449fa7b Jonas Ådahl src/backends/meta-screen-cast-stream-src.c * screen-cast/src: Fix signedness of timestamp field * https://deb.li/2jOc
<KGB-1> mutter tags e43f76d Simon McVittie upstream/3.36.5 * Upstream version 3.36.5 * https://deb.li/SaK1
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/latest 8456674 Simon McVittie * pushed 74 commits * https://deb.li/3MQvR
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/latest 4abb56a Simon McVittie * pushed 138 commits * https://deb.li/Ij4x
<GunnarHj> Hi all!
<GunnarHj> Question: Who is responsible for the selection of fonts and the fonts configuration choices on a default Ubuntu install? I'm asking due to the discourse discussion about Arabic fonts. Somebody mentioned Kubuntu, and I noticed that they prefer Noto Sans over DejaVu Sans and with that make Noto Sans fonts the default for most scripts of significance. While that approach probably affects the bulk of Ubuntu users, it makes it 
<GunnarHj> much easier to provide improved font rendering for quite a few non-latin scripts.
<GunnarHj> I can't help wondering if that configuration has been considered for standard Ubuntu but dismissed. Or has nobody considered this topic in several years?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I don't think we have any 'font person' in the team or had one for a while
<GunnarHj> seb128: Then how would you go about proposing a significant change?
<seb128> good luck? ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I think a discourse post with the proposed changes, a summary of the pro/con and maybe screenshot showing the impact
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sounds reasonable. Even if the Kubuntu approach looks interesting, I'm probably not ready to start such a project for groovy. Think I will stick to fixing Arabic 'the clumsy way' (i.e. a language/locale guarded improvement) for now.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, any chance can you sponsor the latest seed MR? (The rest is pure language-selector fixes.)
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/389180
<GunnarHj> seb128: Repeating since you were temporarily disconnected:
<GunnarHj> Btw, any chance can you sponsor the latest seed MR? (The rest is pure language-selector fixes.)
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/389180
<seb128> GunnarHj, what's the purpose? unsure what difference supported makes there, I'm not really familiar with such changes 
<seb128> I've started a board for 3.38 updates so we can synchronize work better
<seb128> https://trello.com/b/sdyPskaS/gnome-338
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho , marcustomlinson : ^
<seb128> you are probably the most interested
<GunnarHj> seb128: If I understand it correctly, including those packages in supported means that if you install Ubuntu using the Arabic language, the installer pulls them. Otherwise not.
<seb128> GunnarHj, k, I would prefer someone understanding the installer to confirm that
<Laney> No, that is ship-live
<Laney> confirm with e.g. fonts-nafees on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/groovy-desktop-amd64.manifest
<GunnarHj> Laney: But then how would you make the standard Ubuntu installer pull those packages? Or is it sufficient to include them in pkg_depends?
<GunnarHj> Laney: To clarify: I'm not talking about including the packages on the ISO. I'm talking about making the installer pull them from the archive if the user is contected to the net when installing.
<Laney> I see, then maybe having them in main is enough
<cpaelzer> jibel: autopilot-gtk built fine on all arches and entered the autppkgtest queues
<cpaelzer> I hope the results will be as green as the test history on it :-)
<GunnarHj> Laney: A comment on that file says: "Fonts installed on demand by language-selector:"
<GunnarHj> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/tree/supported#n72
<GunnarHj> Laney: I thought that the way to make them be considered to be in main is to add them there.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Why would we else have that list?
<Laney> It is, that's what it is for
<Laney> so perhaps it is OK if you only care about people who are online
<Laney> I don't think I've tried that facility myself, can't speak for how/if it does that
<GunnarHj> Laney: Well, either on line when installing of opening language-selector after install. That's the possible way I see short-term to respond to the request for better Arabic rendering. Doing something else would require big changes (see above).
<GunnarHj> Laney: I was pretty sure (before you objected) that it works the way I claim. :)
<Laney> I didn't know from your initial question that you only wanted it to work when online
<Laney> Perhaps it does
<GunnarHj> Laney, seb128: So, does any of you have the guts to sponsor that MR?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: cool thanks
<Laney> GunnarHj: Not right now
<Laney> I dunno if we need MIRs for fonts or anything
<GunnarHj> Laney: The fonts-noto source package is in main already.
<Laney> ok
<Laney> still no, sorry
<Laney> busy with other things
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's no urgency really. I'm fine for now if the conclusion is that it's the right thing to do. Then I can proceed with discussing some details with some Arabic users.
<Laney> GunnarHj: Why don't you upload the language-selector bits to groovy now and see if people are happy with it?
<Laney> Then if so we can do the seeding thing
<GunnarHj> Laney: Sure, that may be a better order of things. So far it has been a discourse discussion only, and I want to have a couple of things clarified from the Arabaic users before uploading.
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry I disconnect during lunch, I don't understand enough those changes to be comfortable uploading atm but document what you propose and we should try to get the changes reviewed one way or another at some point
<seb128> would also be useful to know what Debian does in that regard
<GunnarHj> seb128: While you were off line, I agreed with L_aney that I'll upload the language-selector changes first. Sure, I can take a look at Debian too, but I don't expect it to help much. Debian tends to just provide fonts packages and leave it to the user to handle the configuration, while we make some effort at least to provide a sensible default for the most important scripts.
<seb128> k
<seb128> +1 from me to start with language-selector
<seb128> Hum, why is gnome-software still in main? 
<seb128> I would have expect it to fall into universe when we switched to snap-store
<seb128> I only see gstreamer1.0-packagekit which recommends 'gnome-software | apper | packagekit-installer' is that enough to make it stay there?
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah, i was wondering about that
<seb128> I could try to demote and see how that goes :p
<kenvandine> awesome.... what could possibly go wrong :)
<Laney> you get told off by do_ko :>
<kenvandine> lol
<Laney> fml
<Laney> how does update-manager defeat focus stealing protection so well :(
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<hellsworth> Laney: thank you for catching my typo!!! i so didn't see that...
<Laney> hey hellsworth 
<Laney> no worries, the errors you got were *quite suspicious* :)
<hellsworth> hey Laney autopkgtest is running on my old ass pi!
<hellsworth> it's funny that my pi 4 is just sitting by while the 3 takes the show :)
<hellsworth> and armhf builds fail consistently on LO 7. so no magical fix and the build failure sounds potentially related to the autopkgtest failure
<Laney> could be that if you rebuilt 6.4.5 it would now fail in the same way
<hellsworth> possibly
<hellsworth> Laney: is there a way to get maximum debug output to sdtout from the autopkgtest?
<Laney> you can get autopkgtest *itself* to give you debug output, but that's not going to make the test it is running do anything different I'm afraid
<hellsworth> oh i see
<Laney> you'll want to modify the debian/tests/foo script & other bits of the package for that
<hellsworth> okey dokey
<hellsworth> we'll see how this goes paired with the system logs before i do that though
<Laney> 👍
 * hellsworth switches gears to giving the libreoffice snap some much needed tlc...
<hellsworth> Laney: hmm now my autopkgtest is failing because no space left on device.. but i used a 32Gb sd card in this old pi
<hellsworth> could this be because there is only 1Gb of ram?
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<hellsworth> i don't have any newer armhf hw...
<hellsworth> maybe marcus' qemu path is the way to go then
<Laney> I dunno, how did you configure lxd?
<Laney> you can run armhf on arm64 fwiw
<hellsworth> lxd init with all of the defaults except i chose to make the conatiner accessable over the network
<Laney> hi ricotz 
<hellsworth> oh Laney that is a game changer..
<Laney> I don't remember what the defaults are, does it make a weird small partition?!?!?!
<hellsworth> let me get groovy on my pi4 then
<Laney> heh
<ricotz> Laney, hellsworth, hey
<hellsworth> hey ricotz 
<ricotz> hellsworth, do you have an armhf build to run autopkgtests with?
<hellsworth> i do and that was my goal but i'm running out of space..
<hellsworth> 6.4.5
<ricotz> ah I see
<hellsworth> trying to troubleshoot the 6.4.5 issue so we can maybe stop holding up so many things in proposed
<ricotz> so the current binary in groovy
<hellsworth> yep
<ricotz> ok
<hellsworth> my 7.0 armhf build failed after 22 hours..
<ricotz> the actual gcc 10 ICE look bad still
<ricotz>  /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/dbaccess/source/core/api/StaticSet.cxx: In member function ‘virtual com::sun::star::uno::Any dbaccess::OStaticSet::getBookmark()’:
<hellsworth> did something change?
<ricotz>  /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/dbaccess/source/core/api/StaticSet.cxx:47:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<hellsworth> that look slike the same failure
<ricotz> yeah, same thing
<Laney> ricotz: can you file a bug for that and ping dok_o? better if you have a smaller reproducer
<hellsworth> i'm working on the 6.4.5 deb to hopefully fix that but also the 7.0 snap so at least we can provide 7.0 in _some_ form
<Laney> and if gcc-9 works that's an option imo
<Laney> while 10 is worked on
<hellsworth> can i just do lxd init again to reconfigure?
<hellsworth> "No manual entry for lxd"
<hellsworth> why not?
<Laney> don't know the answer to these questions!
<hellsworth> no problem.. still didn't hurt to ask :)
<hellsworth> seems silly that there's no man page for lxd though
<Laney> can snaps have manpages?
<Laney> (not really, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/support-for-man-pages/2299)
<sarnold> jibel: https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/commit/221e670
<seb128> kenvandine, so yeah, I demoted gnome-software and it wants to come back according to https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<seb128>    [Reverse-Recommends: gnome-software, gstreamer1.0-packagekit (MAIN)]
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-14
<pieq> Morning y'all!
<callmepk> good morning pieq 
<pieq> hey callmepk !
<duflu> Morning pieq, callmepk 
<callmepk> Morning duflu '
<jamesh> hi pieq, callmepk, duflu 
<duflu> Hi jamesh 
<callmepk> hi jamesh 
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<callmepk> morning jibel 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<pieq> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey pieq
<callmepk> morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey callmepk
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<marcustomlinson> seb128: how are you?
<callmepk> hi seb128 
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson , callmepk , duflu , how are you?
<duflu> seb128, very well considering I was still awake around 2am. How are you?
<seb128> I'm alright, we finally got some rain and it's down to 23°C this morning!
<duflu> \o/
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? it's fresh friday! :-)
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 marcustomlinson 
<Laney> indeed, cold today!
<duflu> Hi Laney
 * duflu deflates
<juliank> heya, I want to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1888698
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1888698 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-pc 2.04-1ubuntu26 failed to install/upgrade: installed grub-pc package post-installation script subprocess was killed by signal (Aborted)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<juliank> it seems to fail with
<juliank> Bail out! Gtk:ERROR:../../../../gtk/gtkiconhelper.c:494:ensure_surface_for_gicon: assertion failed (error == NULL): Failed to load /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/48x48/status/image-missing.png: Formato del file di immagine non riconosciuto (gdk-pixbuf-error-quark, 3)
<juliank> (frontend:10148): Gtk-[1;33mWARNING[0m **: [34m16:28:16.133[0m: Could not load a pixbuf from icon theme.
<juliank> This may indicate that pixbuf loaders or the mime database could not be found.
<juliank> And I'm a bit clueless what to do here
<juliank> because if the debconf gtk3 frontend crashes when it can't find icons or its pixbuf loaders or whatever, we can't ask debconf questions during upgrades and they fail
<juliank> Not sure what the italian (?) message says - format of image file not recognized?
<seb128> juliank, that's bug #1627564
<ubot5> bug 1627564 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Crash due to assertion failure in ensure_surface_for_gicon [gtkiconhelper.c:493] (when png loader is missing/during upgrades)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627564
<seb128> juliank, that's basically happening during updates while the pixbuf loader is still Unconfigured
<juliank> this is a bit unfortunate
<seb128> unsure how to solve those problems out of doing offline upgrades
<seb128> we discussed that on #ubuntu-release (or devel) some weeks ago with cjwatson, debconf is supposed to be robust to gtk issues but maybe isn't in those cases
<juliank> ack
<seb128> juliank, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/04/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t16:15 was the discussion but I don't think there is much useful
<seb128> well I think one outcome was that the debconf code would catch gtk crashing on init
<seb128> but in this case it doesn't do that, it just fails when trying to use icons, so maybe debconf should try to do that as well so it can fallback if that fails
<KGB-2> orca debian/master Marcus Tomlinson * [open] merge request !2: Merge tag 'debian/3.37.90-1' into ubuntu/master * https://deb.li/ikDzA
<marcustomlinson> seb128: could you have a look at this: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/orca/-/merge_requests/2
<marcustomlinson> has built in my ppa
<marcustomlinson> whoops wrong target branch
<KGB-2> orca ubuntu/master Marcus Tomlinson * [update] merge request !2: Merge tag 'debian/3.37.90-1' into ubuntu/master * https://deb.li/ikDzA
<marcustomlinson> I've also installed the package on a groovy vm and tested a bit manually. looks (well, sounds) good
<seb128> marcustomlinson, k, adding to my todolist for the day :-)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> np! thank you for working on the update!
<seb128> marcustomlinson, @orca, why the 'Add libatk1.0-dev to Build-Depends'? 
<marcustomlinson> seb128: without it the build failed
<seb128> marcustomlinson, do you have a build log?
<seb128> it's not required in configure.ac 
<marcustomlinson> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493307994/buildlog_ubuntu-groovy-amd64.orca_3.37.90-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<marcustomlinson> Package 'atk', required by 'atk-bridge-2.0', not found
<seb128> k
<seb128> if atk-bridget-2.0 requires it then libatk-bridge2.0-dev is the one that needs the Depends
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ok I'll update that
<marcustomlinson> seb128: oh, wait, libatk-bridge2.0-dev is already there
<seb128> yes
<Laney> libatk-bridge2.0-dev needs a new dependency
<marcustomlinson> oh right
<Laney> if it ships a .pc file that has this Requires
<seb128> that's what I just said :p
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you get the credit, I just said it with words in a different order
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, something probably used to pull it in an masked the lack of depends and stopped doing that
<seb128> marcustomlinson, anyway you want a report on https://packages.qa.debian.org/a/at-spi2-atk.html or a mp for https://salsa.debian.org/a11y-team/at-spi2-atk
<seb128> marcustomlinson, an please undo the orca change
<KGB-2> orca ubuntu/master Marcus Tomlinson * [update] merge request !2: Merge tag 'debian/3.37.90-1' into ubuntu/master * https://deb.li/ikDzA
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<KGB-2> orca ubuntu/master Marcus Tomlinson * [update] merge request !2: Merge tag 'debian/3.37.90-1' into ubuntu/master * https://deb.li/ikDzA
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you?
<seb128> happy friday!
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: Laney: yesterday i gave up on increasing the size of the lxd container and just disabled the tests
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hey seb128 i'm ok. caffeinating :)
<hellsworth> hey kenvandine 
<seb128> oh, as a FYI and since it might not trigger any meaningfull notification to you, Steve rolled back libreoffice in groovy to 6.4.4
<seb128> to try to get out of the armhf problem and let icu migrate
<hellsworth> ok that is really good to hear
<hellsworth> i'd like to stop holding folks up..
<seb128> well, it's not clear yet if that's going to fix the issue
<kenvandine> perhaps we should  go straight to 7.0
<seb128> also please don't stop on trying to get the issue fixed, we are going to want to go back to .5 once icu migrates
<seb128> kenvandine, does that fix the armhf problem?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> but
<seb128> but we should probably anyway, Debian updated already
<kenvandine> we need to go to 7 anyway
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> seems .5 isn't really important right now ;)
<hellsworth> armhf builds fail on 7.. and it could even be related though
<hellsworth> but the true urgency around .5 i felt was just getting things unstuck in proposed
<kenvandine> i'd rather spend the time fixing 7
<hellsworth> so now just working on 7 sounds good
<Laney> why are you running out of space on lxd like that?
<hellsworth> i have no idea
<Laney> that sounds really weird, I think you probably inited it in an odd way
<hellsworth> i tried increasing the storage pool size too and still the same thing happened
<hellsworth> hmm anything is possible i suppose
<Laney> | default    |             | dir    | /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd/storage-pools/default | 13      |
<Laney> that's what mine says, I think that just means it uses directories under there
<Laney> so unless I actually fill up the disk each container can be as big as it wants
<kenvandine> iirc it defaults to using zfs to create a pool
<kenvandine> dir isn't default
<kenvandine> i don't think
<kenvandine> i got bit by this at one point in the past too
<Laney> dunno
<hellsworth> mine are both btrfs (not dir) : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTjZ4DcQNk/
<hellsworth> zfs wasn't even an option
<kenvandine> dir is more flexible for sure
<kenvandine> ah, maybe that was it
<hellsworth> and i installed zfsutils-linux
<kenvandine> i'd say delete the pool and create a new one of type dir
<Laney> on one of my other hosts I gave it a zpool indeed, that seems fine too
<Laney> not sure what happens when you let it use a file instead
<Laney> laney@rutland:~$ zpool list
<Laney> NAME      SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
<Laney> not trying hard enough :>
<Laney> storage   928G  12.7G   915G        -         -     1%     1%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
 * Laney needs more linux isos
<hellsworth> hmm do you know how to modify the lxd command to point to the new dir storage pool?
<hellsworth> autopkgtest --shell-fail --timeout-copy=6000 --apt-upgrade --apt-pocket=proposed=src:libreoffice libreoffice --test-name uicheck-sc -- lxd autopkgtest/ubuntu/groovy/armhf
<hellsworth> like i want there to be a --pool option to lxd or something but that doesn't seem to exist
<Laney> lxc profile device remove default root; lxc profile device add default root disk path=/ pool=YOURPOOLNAME
<hellsworth> hey that's awesome!! thank you.
<Laney> btw I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-10/+bug/1891623
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1891623 in gcc-10 (Ubuntu) "Can't build Libreoffice with gcc-10, always ends with a Segementation Fault" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laney> I'm doing a build in the cloud to get some stuff that they need to debug that
<Laney> and if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.4.4-0ubuntu2/+build/19827067 fails then I have some builds with gcc-9 ready to go
<hellsworth> ok awesome!!
<Laney> so yeah, concentrate on 7
<hellsworth> wow that is all awesome
<Laney> man
<Laney> the bing wallpaper changer extension is the best
<Laney> you get a pleasant surprise each day when using the activities overview
<luna_> Laney: does that exists for Ubuntu? :D
<Laney> I got it from extensions.g.o!
<luna_> :o
<luna_> guess i am just old for thinking Microsoft Product = Windows, its the new world now
<Laney> I think matlock tipped me off re: this initially, so kudos goes there
<luna_> i am however one of those wierd people that use: https://awesomewm.org/ 
<luna_> :P
<KGB-0> orca ubuntu/master Marcus Tomlinson * [update] merge request !2: Merge tag 'debian/3.37.90-1' into ubuntu/master * https://deb.li/ikDzA
<hellsworth> hey Laney what did you do to make libreoffice builds with gcc9?
<Laney> I set GCC_VERSION or something in the rules file
<Laney> seemed to work ...................................
<hellsworth> gotcha
<hellsworth> ty :)
<Laney> dunno if that's the official way
<kedar_apte> GSConnect keeps crashing for me...it messes with the display card.. AMD Radeon HD 5430 ...both on wayland and x11. Dont know why...
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfx2tDrChX/
<Laney> 6.4.5 with gcc-9 on armhf 😎
<Laney> see what the in progress 6.4.4 build does, but if that fails this is a good sign
<GunnarHj> Trevinho: I just uploaded a gnome-shell fix for bionic. Since I found that the repo was not in sync with the archive, I bypassed the repo. Do you possibly have a non-pushed commit locally?
<Laney> will check on that later/tomorrow
<Laney> bye for now!
<hellsworth> Laney: thanks!! i have a 7.0 build with gcc 9.3 going for all archs in my ppa too. will report how that goes :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I saw you nominate that keyboard fix for bionic, better to sync up with Trevinho about doing an upload, there are probably other fixes worth including
<seb128> Laney, enjoy the weekend!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Might have been.. But such syncing is what the repo is for, right? ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, well I'm just saying in case you were about to do an upload
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ah, too late - already in the queue.
<seb128> lol, alright, uploads a not that expensive :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Let's see if Trevinho has something pending. In that case it can just be dropped from the queue, I suppose.
<hellsworth> well my 7.0 build with gcc 9.3 is failing to install the gcc 9.3 dependency: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493485760/buildlog_ubuntu-groovy-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A7.0.0-1~bpo10+1ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<hellsworth> but i can tell that gcc 9.3 was in groovy at one point: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=gcc&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=groovy
<hellsworth> so i wonder what Laney did to force this gcc version for libreoffice 6.4.5
<hellsworth> this is what i changed in the rules: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wvh9d2KFvK/
<hellsworth> i need help building the 7.0 deb with gcc 9 while we wait for the gcc10 issues to be looked at
<hellsworth> i'll go back to the 7.0 snap for now..
<doko> hellsworth: how is your ppa configured? "same components only"?
<hellsworth> checking..
<hellsworth> doko: "Use all Ubuntu components available."
<doko> strange
<hellsworth> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hellsworth>  sbuild-build-depends-libreoffice-dummy : Depends: g++-9.3 but it is not installable
<hellsworth>                                           Depends: gcc-9.3 but it is not installable
<hellsworth> yeah i can't make heads or tails of it..
<doko> hellsworth: aah, there is no gcc-9.3 ... it's called gcc-9
<hellsworth> bah
<hellsworth> thank you
<hellsworth> i'll retry that then
<Laney> hellsworth: yeah like this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493435139/libreoffice_1%3A6.4.4-0ubuntu1_1%3A6.4.4-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Laney> the control bits happen when you run fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Laney> dunno if this is the official way to do that ... but ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-15
<hellsworth> thanks Laney .. well we did one thing the same :) i want to see if my build fails before i go add g++-9 to the control file. It seems like you should need to comment out the ifneq "$(GCC_VERSION)" "" line in rules or else it won't make it to the next line and realize that SYSTEM_GCC_VERSION != GCC_VERSION to install the dependencies
<luna_> Ubuntu-SE is 15 years today
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-16
<KGB-0> orca ubuntu/master 05e0ba1 Marcus Tomlinson (559 files in 68 dirs) * Revert "Add libatk1.0-dev to Build-Depends" * https://deb.li/iO9t2
<KGB-0> orca ubuntu/master Sebastien Bacher * [merge] merge request !2: Merge tag 'debian/3.37.90-1' into ubuntu/master * https://deb.li/ikDzA
